#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-20
<bt4> witam
<winter> cze
<bt4> cze
<Skrzyp> Pobudka!
<mati75> mamo ja nie chce iść do szkoły!
<Skrzyp> Natrzyj termometr!
<mdk> uuuu
<mdk> ban ban ban
<mdk> :D
<Skrzyp> O, już na rano ludzie przychodzą
<mdk> nie
<Skrzyp> :)
<mdk> ja stad spadam
<Skrzyp> ?
<mdk> to kanal wsparcia bez wsparcia
<mdk> ;/
<mati75> leń ze mnie
<Skrzyp> To po coś przyszedł?
<mdk> chcialem zobaczyc czy bana mam
<mdk> :)
<Skrzyp> :)
<mati75> wku*wić opów
<mdk> tu nie ma takowych
<Skrzyp> :D
<mdk> sa dzieci
<mdk> ktore sie bawia
<Skrzyp> Chanserva chcesz wkurwić?
<Skrzyp> :)
<mdk> jak macie ubuntu wywalcie
<mdk> juz se lepiej fedore zainstalujcie
<Skrzyp> Co, dobre jest! Od 10.04 się im polepszyło
<mdk> haha
<Skrzyp> Fedora zuo
<mdk> zartujesz?
<mdk> w czym sie polepszylo?
<Skrzyp> W byciu systemem operacyjnym
<Skrzyp> Wcześniej to była jakaś parodia
<mdk> bo?
<Skrzyp> Bo tak
<mdk> hehe
<mdk> bo nie umialem nic zmienic jak programu pod X nie bylo
<mdk> ?
<mdk> to parodia
<mdk> czy repo nie umiales dodac
<mdk> :D
<Skrzyp> Niet
<mdk> to wytlumacz mi dlaczego
<mdk> moim zdaniem 1 wypusty byly najlepsze
<Skrzyp> Tylko się kupy nie trzymało, wieszało, wywalało i wszędzie ta karmelowa kupa
<mdk> co sie wieszalo
<mdk> co wywalalo
<Skrzyp> To co mówisz żeby wywalić Ubuntu?
<mdk> nowe
<mdk> :)
<Skrzyp> Mi się nowe podoba
<mdk> hah
<mdk> chyba dziecko windowsa jestes
<Skrzyp> Lol
<mdk> przez takich lamerow wstyd uzywac ubuntu
<mdk> ;/
<mdk> nara
<Skrzyp> Mi się nie podobało do 1o.o4 ale teraz tak jakoś lepsze
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> A ićpan stąd
<spontaniczny> Cześć.
<Skrzyp> Hej
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: Ty korzystasz  z jakiegos mikrobloga?
<Skrzyp> Z twittera <-> blipa
<Skrzyp> A szto?
<spontaniczny> a to badziew jest.
<Skrzyp> Iii tam
<spontaniczny> Chciałem se zazłożyć takie coś, żeby zapisywac niektóre komendy. Nie da rady spamietać wszystkich to chciałbym je mieć  w jednym miejscu
<Skrzyp> Â wýjěčhäć čí ž kŕźákâ?
<Skrzyp> Tó lépiéj google notes
<Skrzyp> :)
<spontaniczny> Co ty msz za kodowanie?
<Skrzyp> Polskie :)
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: zalezy mi na możliwośc i aktualizacji przez komunikator.
<Skrzyp> To jogger
<spontaniczny> to nie ejst mikroblog.
<Skrzyp> Mają tam opcję mikroblogu
<Skrzyp> Ale coś większego też możesz walnąć :)
<spontaniczny> Czekaj tego flakera obczaje.
<Skrzyp> Flaker to publikator do innych serwisów
<spontaniczny> Nie prawda.
<spontaniczny> Sam też posiada opcję mikroblogowania.
<Skrzyp> Jak nie jak mam i wiem
<Skrzyp> To już blipa wez
<Skrzyp> Możesz pisać przez gg i żabbera
<spontaniczny> blip to jest badziew  straszliwy.
<spontaniczny> On Ci nawet statusy ładuje na  tego blipa
<Skrzyp> :)
<spontaniczny> można jakoś wyłączyć te opcję?
<Skrzyp> To zrób sobie potok w systemie żeby ci wszystko z  jid komendy@localhost szło do /var/komendy.note
<Skrzyp> Chyba można ale nie wiem
<spontaniczny> Jeszce ksywę mousze zmienic.
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Na komendydolinuxow23 ?
<spontaniczny> ;>
<Skrzyp> :)
<spontaniczny> i będę musiał coś innego załozyć.
<spontaniczny> Żeby zapisac sam login
<Skrzyp> Patrz wyżej
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: jak możesz powieś sesję na #debian.pl
<AaaA> u was też powyżej 0?
<Skrzyp> Ta
<AaaA> 20 min zaoszczędzone z życia na skrobanie auta
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> W tym czasie mógłbyś przekompilować jądro
<AaaA> na moim sprzęcie zajełoby to dużo dłużej;)
<Skrzyp> Albo zrobić coś zupełnie innego :)
<AaaA> jak podkrece procek to mam całe 500Hz
<Skrzyp> W końcu nie całe życie człowiek się gapi na outputy
<Skrzyp> Uau
<Skrzyp> A jaki os?
<Skrzyp> Linux MIPS? A cóż to?
<qermit> linux na achitekture mips?
<AaaA> tak
<Skrzyp> A co to gdzie to po co to i na co to
<AaaA> na routerze
<Skrzyp> O.o
<Skrzyp> Ty z routera piszesz?
<Skrzyp> ;-D
<AaaA> powiedzmy
<Skrzyp> Tak nisko to chyba nie można trasa
<Skrzyp> Upaść*
<AaaA> takie cos bardzo malo pradu zzera;)
<Skrzyp> Pieprzone t9
<AaaA> :)
<Skrzyp> I co? Podłączasz go do monitora i klawiatury?
<AaaA> nie tam stoi sesja
<Skrzyp> Ja mam nokie 5200 czyli proc jakiś quallcomm
<AaaA> jakies irssi finch i takie tam
<Skrzyp> A
<Skrzyp> I po sshu?
<AaaA> vpn i ssh
<Skrzyp> A
<AaaA> jak jestem w domu to tylko ssh
<Skrzyp> Na takiego normalnego tp-link'a by się dało postawić?
<Skrzyp> Bobym w domu sobie zrobił
<AaaA> zalezy jaki tplink
<Skrzyp> Właśnie, tak btw - ocb z tym vpn?
<AaaA> z drugiej strony to urzadzenie na ktorym to stoi nei jest moim glownym rotuerem w domu
<AaaA> stawienia tego na bramie nie wiem czy jest najrozsądniejsze
<Skrzyp> Jakiś taki białoczarny. Nie chce mi się teraz wychodzić spod kołdry
<Skrzyp> A to masz kilka takich
<AaaA> tak 2
<Skrzyp> :)
<AaaA> jeden robi za normalny rotuer z wifi drugi za mikroserwer
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> 386... :)
<Skrzyp> A na kompie jaki system?
<AaaA> to zalezy na ktorym:)
<AaaA> generalnie jestem mocno zwiazany z Windows
<AaaA> tyle ile potrzebuje w domu do GNU Linux starcza mi mikroserwer:)
<Skrzyp> each komputer { |k| k.systeminfo }
<Skrzyp> Same pieprzone łyndołzy na tym świecie
<Skrzyp> Zobacz najnowszy post na ubucentrum.net :)
<AaaA> nie takie znow pieprzone:) dzieki nim mam na masełko do chlebka
<Skrzyp> I puszczanie windy na 500mhz to jest po prostu tortura kompa
<Skrzyp> A, pan łindołsolog niestosowany?
<AaaA> zalezy jakiego, poza tym 500 to teraz jest juz staroc w swiecie x86
<Skrzyp> Apo chleba i masła to mi narobiłeś smaka
<AaaA> ja niestety juz jestem w fabryce i dopiero potem mam lunch:) ale fakt cos bym zjadl
<Skrzyp> Na takiego 500 to byś się pobawił z archem i poodkrywał conieco
<AaaA> tak arch jest fajny
<AaaA> chyba moj ulubiony jak chodzi o takie co maja x:)
<Skrzyp> To ty śruby na hali  składasz że mówisz w 'fabryce'?
<AaaA> tak tasma sie przesuwa a ja pakuje je do kartonow
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Arch to jest właśnie zróbtosamOS
<AaaA> zrob to sam to gentoo
<AaaA> to jest taki zrob to sam z paczkami;)
<AaaA> do tego dobrze udokumentowanymi;)
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Czyli zrób to sam leniwa edition
<Skrzyp> Nie, ztsle to raczej debian sid
<Skrzyp> Bo tam jest tasksel :)
<AaaA> :>
<AaaA> gentoo jest dla ludzi o mocnych nerwach majacych duzo czasu:)
<AaaA> pare lat temu kompilacja przegladarki zabierala kilka godzin;)
<Skrzyp> I dobry proc
<AaaA> teraz powiedzmy godzinę
<Skrzyp> A ja dzisiaj pierdole szkole
<AaaA> godzina ze 100W to chyba jest pare zlotych:)
<AaaA> tak jak pol dnia pracy jakiegos atoma
<Nerihsa> 100Wh - pare groszy
<Skrzyp> :)
 * Skrzyp się nie zna, ważne żeby bzyczało
<AaaA> lepiej zeby nie bzyczalo
<AaaA> w fabryce mozna bzyczec w domu raczej lepiej zeby nie;)
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> A czemu nie? :)
<spontaniczny> Bo bzuczenie jest złe!
<Skrzyp> Ale wtedy nie byłoby dzieci
<Skrzyp> I ludzie by wygineli :(
<spontaniczny> bzykanie to nie to samo co bzyczenie ...
<AaaA> :>
<Skrzyp> def
<spontaniczny> Jeżeli ty "bzyczysz się"  z dziewczyną ... to nie chce wiedzieć co robić będa moje dzieci ...
<spontaniczny> Jak kto może niech sesje  na #debian.pl zwiesi!
<Skrzyp> Po to, żeby wisieć przez 934 dni?
<spontaniczny> Czasami wchodza jakieś ludzie i o coś pytają. Nie znam odpowiedzi na większośc pytań. Zresztą niech se wisi co Ci to przeszkadza.
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Zmien topka
<Skrzyp> A prawdziwi właściciele tego kanału żyją?
<Skrzyp> Czy im ukradłes kanał po prostu?
<spontaniczny> ja nie mam tam accesów żadnych
<spontaniczny> czaem siedzę tam i tyle.
<Skrzyp> To masz przecież #debian-pl
<Skrzyp> I wio
<Skrzyp> Mogliby przekierowanie zrobić
<Skrzyp> iChuj
<spontaniczny> no mogli. Zapomniałem o tym kanale "dzienki" xD
<Skrzyp> :)
<spontaniczny> ile Ty masz lat gównierzu, żeby tak gadać ;>?
<Skrzyp> 14,6, a szto?
<Skrzyp> Czasem lepiej nie znać odpowiedzi :)
 * AaaA ma 2 lata
<Skrzyp> Chyba do emerytury...
<Skrzyp> :-P
<AaaA> tak dobrze nie ma
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: BTW, ty dalej na ubu smigasz?
<Skrzyp> No to dwa lata w zawieszeniu
<AaaA> to juz lepiej
<Skrzyp> Ja śmigam na razie na s40v2 :)
<Skrzyp> Kompa mi nie oddała matka technofobka od listopada
<spontaniczny> *szok* Z krzesła jej!
<Skrzyp> A odkryłem dopiero w grudniu że mi irc na tej nokii pójdzie
<AaaA> co to jest technofobka?
<Skrzyp> A żebyś ty ją widział
<Skrzyp> Na taką wiedzme to cała Ikea by nie pomogła :)
<AaaA> to tez jestem technofobem chyba
<Skrzyp> Taki ktoś kto unika "~$ _" jak diabeł wody święconej
<Skrzyp> Jak ją posadziłem przed gnome z motywem redmond, paskiem na dole, behaviorami z windows to rzuciła kompem po 2 klikach i krzyknęła, że ona chce normalny pulpit a nie jakieś matrixy
<Skrzyp> Najgorzej było jak jej kazałem zmienić hasło przy użyciu passwd
<AaaA> Skrzyp: w ten sposob nikogo nie przekonasz do uzywania niczego;)
<Skrzyp> Czy ja tu kogoś chce przekonać, jak ktoś jest niereformowalny
<AaaA> kazdy jest reformowalny kwestia podejscia
<Skrzyp> Jak jej zacząłem 'na laika' wyjaśniać czym jest linux, jądro, open source to powiedziała, że wy linuxiarze jesteście jacyś psychiczni i dobrze, że jest was tak mało
<Skrzyp> Więc wiesz
<AaaA> a po co jej ideologia?
<AaaA> :>
<AaaA> znow zonk
<Skrzyp> Żeby wiedzieć w czym siedzi, to i tak były zupełne podstawy
<AaaA> a po co to wiedziec?:)
<AaaA> jesli ma uzywac guzika xyz
<Skrzyp> Kiedyś jej chciałem zrobić kryptoedukację czyli maksymalnie zawindowsowałem gnoma
<AaaA> i?
<Skrzyp> Ona musi używać chroma, poczty z ms exchange do roboty, oo.org i vpn do pracy
<Skrzyp> Niestety kapła się
<AaaA> chrome musi?
<Skrzyp> Ff albo operę
<Skrzyp> Btw. Chroma zobacz na ubucentrum.net :)
<AaaA> widzialem fajny obrazek
<Skrzyp> Ten z pingwinkiem? :)
<AaaA> problem moze byc tylko jak uzywaja starego exchange ew jak uzywaja windowsowego vpn ew jakiegos dzwnego
<AaaA> tak ten sam
<Skrzyp> Windowsowe vpn mi obsługiwało jak przyniosła pena z kluczami
<Skrzyp> E msex też ładnie działa
<AaaA> jesli stary ex. to OWA nie w IE dziala tylko w trybie dla niewidomych/niewidzacych czy jak sie to nazywa
<Skrzyp> Tylko oo.org i evolution jej coś nie teges
<spontaniczny> Moja siostra z gnome korzystała, moj stary i moja matka. Nikomu nie przeszkadzało.
<Skrzyp> Bo gnome jest kiss
<AaaA> evolution przez pewien czas nie byl w pelni zgodny z EX
<AaaA> z tego co wiem to ostatnio jest ok
<spontaniczny> Ona sobie go nawet sama modyfikowała i pozakłądała wszystkim konta.
<AaaA> ostatnio czyi jak jeszcze novel istnial:)
<Skrzyp> A moja kupiła sobie osobnego netbuka na którym jej instalował kumpel o zgrozo winxp i outlooka
<Skrzyp> A do przeglądania ie
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: a to problem dyask na 2 partycje  podzielic jedna na windows druga na linux?
<spontaniczny> dysk*
<Skrzyp> I teraz się puka w czoło jak widzi jak zasuwam po tty
<AaaA> spontaniczny: problem jest taki ze przebotowanie zabierze pare min
<Skrzyp> Mój komp, mój dysk
<spontaniczny> AaaA: przebootowanie czego?
<AaaA> miedzy os
<Skrzyp> Nie dam sobie windą splamić sektorów
<AaaA> :>
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: bo jesteś  idiotą.
<Skrzyp> :)
<AaaA> Skrzyp: nigdy nie mow nigdy
<spontaniczny> Jakbyś matce winde zainstalował miałbyś spokój.
<Skrzyp> Ewentualnie.... Gdzieś tam winPE albo w7ult
<AaaA> jak pracodawca Ci bedzie kazal to bedziesz sie musial przelamac
<AaaA> my way or the highway:)
<Skrzyp> Mówię że sobie laptopa kupiła używanego od kolegi i ma
<spontaniczny> Bo ma syna idiotę.
<Skrzyp> A ja stawiam i zmieniam system co tydzień więc nie gwarantuję bezpieczeństwa danych
<spontaniczny> niepotrafisz zanelxc konsensusu.
<AaaA> to ja tez bym sie bal oddwac komus takiemu komputer;)
<spontaniczny> znaleźć.
<Skrzyp> Wiesz, konsensus się znalazł
<spontaniczny> AaaA: zainstalowałby dwa osy i miałby spokoj, nie?
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: ta widze, korzystasz z komórki.
<Skrzyp> I kosztował 50zł + książka abc komputera
<Skrzyp> Ta
<AaaA> w tej chwili netbook kosztuje mniej niz komorki;)
<Skrzyp> Za 180 netbooka znajdziesz? :)
<spontaniczny> AaaA: ale wkurał matke co chwile cos jej zmieniał to mu zamkła lapka w szafce.
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: znajdziesz.
<AaaA> albo inaczej
<AaaA> za 350zl zl kupisz plyte z atomem na ion
<Skrzyp> W biedro widziałem za 400zł z linuxem niejakim
<AaaA> dokladasz pamiec za 100
<AaaA> i masz komputer:)
<AaaA> wlasciwie pelnosprawny
<Skrzyp> W święta odbiore i spokój
<Skrzyp> I zaloze truecrypta od razu
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: w biedronce kosztował 789
<spontaniczny> i był z knopixxem zainstalowanym.
<Skrzyp> Ja widziałem u siebie za 400 laptop jakiegoś noname 'hasee' bez windy
<spontaniczny> http://allegro.pl/psion-netbook-pro-i1377582844.html
<spontaniczny> za 520
<Skrzyp> W czasach kde 3.5 jeszcze
<spontaniczny> 250*
<spontaniczny> to było w tamtym rokui kosztował 789
<spontaniczny> a że ty byłeś mały gżdyl to ci  sie popieprzyło.
<spontaniczny> JA za swojego dałem 1400
<Skrzyp> Tja
<Skrzyp> Mówię, ze trzy lata temu widziałem
<spontaniczny> To Ty miałeś 10 lat człowieku
<Skrzyp> Ta
<spontaniczny> Ty gówno na chodniku byś widział i byś myślał, że to rakieta kosmiczna
 * AaaA nie było jeszcze wtedy na swiecie
<Skrzyp> :-P
 * AaaA raz widział rakietę kosmiznom i to nie na dicovery
<spontaniczny> na chodniku ?
<Skrzyp> :)
<AaaA> tak jak z buta odklejalem
<Skrzyp> Tylko na u2be?
<spontaniczny> na uju drewnianym
<Skrzyp> Spontaniczny, wstałeś dzisiaj trzecią nogą czy jak?
<spontaniczny> nie.
<spontaniczny> wydaktów mam mase  przed świetami
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: masz numer kota od szatana?
<AaaA> tak swieta sa drogie, jakby tak sie rok konczyl bez swiat
<AaaA> to by bylo cos
<spontaniczny> to tez wydaktów masa.
<spontaniczny> ale przynajmneij bym sie nayebal
<Skrzyp> Spontaniczny, ty myślisz że szatan naprawdę chcę i potrzebuje tej kasy na serwer?
<spontaniczny> Nie wiem i mnie to nie obchodzi.
<Skrzyp> On sobie z nas jaja robi i wydaje to na wóde
<spontaniczny> ale ja chce mu na ta WÓDKĘ dać.
<spontaniczny> a co mam mu ciepłe skarpety na zime wysłać?
<Nerihsa> zna ktos jakis program do szyfrowania plikow w telefonie (java)? i zeby mozna je bylo odczytac w telefonie
<spontaniczny> Zawsze moge do niego uderzyć jak mam sprawę czy cos potrzebuje.
<spontaniczny> Zreszta juz mu 5dych wysłałem.
<Skrzyp> Nerisha, w ciul jest tego
<spontaniczny> Wyrażaj się chamie jeden!
<Nerihsa> Skrzyp: to podaj przyklad ;F
<Skrzyp> Lol, żeś się dał nieźle. Myślisz, że on będzie cały czas tak z tobą hepi?
<Skrzyp> Nerisha, nie pamiętam, miałem tego trochę kiedyś, google wie
<Nerihsa> no wie ale jest wstydliwy cos
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: on przynajmniej nie pomyli gówna z rakieta.
<Skrzyp> `g j2me data crypter
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: J2ME encrypt C# decrypt: <http://tinyurl.com/2woyzvr>
<Skrzyp> Ale wódkę tak
<Nerihsa> hmm nie do konca to ale przynajmniej mam slowa kluczow
<Skrzyp> :)
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: co Ty masz z tą wódka?
<spontaniczny> Nerihsa: pijesz wódke?
<Skrzyp> Co on ma
<Nerihsa> spontaniczny: spontanicznie
<spontaniczny> ale pijesz, ja też pije.
 * AaaA ma wszywkę i nie pije
<spontaniczny> nawet ten durny Przekliniak wódke pije.
<spontaniczny> bo AaaA Ty jesteś hipisem.
<Nerihsa> nie, on jest emo
 * AaaA jest hipisem i od '70 nie pije
<spontaniczny> ta i zapomniałeś dodac, że masz 2 lata
<Skrzyp> Jeszcze odmien czasownik pić we wszystkich osobach, trybach i czasach
<AaaA> bo ja bylem hipisem w poprzednim wcieleniu
<Skrzyp> :)
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: odmieć pocałuj mnie w dupe.
<spontaniczny> odmień*
 * AaaA wierzzy w reinkarnację;)
<AaaA> w dupę!
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: ja sie nie dziwie, że Ci matka komputer zabrała.
<spontaniczny> Jakbym miał takie dziecko  to bym je chyba w piecu spalił.
<Skrzyp> Pocałuj się w dupę - tryb rozkazujacy, czas przyszły, 2 osoba
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: ty masz jakichś kolegów?
<spontaniczny> Nie wie,  dziewczyne?
<spontaniczny> albo coś innego w życiu niż ten zasrany telefon i IRCnet ?
<Skrzyp> * spontaniczny is now ignored
<spontaniczny> xD
<AaaA> :>
<Skrzyp> I kij ci, a co
<spontaniczny> Prawda bardzo boli. Ide będę później.
<AaaA> Panowie przestańcie się nawzajemm napędzać
<AaaA> pokój;)
<Skrzyp> Ja go napędzam?
<spontaniczny> AaaA: spal go, dostaniesz odznaczenie małego Hitlerka
<Skrzyp> To jemu się przewróciło przez 12h
 * AaaA jest z siebie dumny jako hipis
<Skrzyp> Był spoko ostanim
<Skrzyp> Spontaniczny - no, jak pierdniesz to pół wiochy zagazujesz
<Skrzyp> I poszedł
<Skrzyp> Cóż za ulga
<AaaA> ja tam nikogo nie gazuje bo sie boje ze mnie moga zagazowac jak wchodze do seli maszyn
<AaaA> sali
<Skrzyp> :)
<czester> Siema
<Skrzyp> Hej
<czester> Matka Ci zabrała komputer?:D
<czester> To ile Ty masz lat?:D
<Skrzyp> Te, kolejny do wyśmiania mnie?
<Skrzyp> :-P
<winter> czester: 14
<czester> No ja tu generalnie szydzę z ludzi
<Skrzyp> 14,
<Skrzyp> To sobie zróbcie #loza-szydercow :)
<winter> i wszyscy ielyby tam opa oprócz ciebie
<czester> hahahaha
<czester> Mama mi zabrała
<czester> :D
<czester> Dobre :D
<Skrzyp> Z tobą na suopie oczywiście
<czester> Jak mi coś z pokoju zniknie to jest gnój na maksa, a nie mama mi zabrała :D
<Skrzyp> A myślisz że gnoju nie było?
<czester> A jeszcze jakby wzięła komputer to chyba bym zabił
<czester> Skrzyp: W sensie, że dostałeś ze ściery za pyskowanie?;-P
<Skrzyp> Tylko że w tym domu człowiek nawet wyjść do wc nie może
<Skrzyp> Bo już hop i na biurku czysto
 * czester sam zapłacił za swój komputer i żaden inny człowiek nie ma prawa bez jego zgody użyć tego komputera.
<czester> Poza tym zazwyczaj jak wychodzę z domu to komputer wychodzi ze mną ;-)
<Skrzyp> A ja też sam zapłaciłem za swój i też nikt nie miał prawa
<czester> Ciekawe jak na niego zarobiłeś ;-P
<Skrzyp> Ale widać w tym domu panuje anarcha
<Skrzyp> Mycie samochodu, malowanie płotu, urodziny itp...
<czester> ^_^
<Skrzyp> I jakoś wyszło 2k
<czester> Ja zapierdalam na umowę o pracę na cały etat i jakoś wyszło 5k ;-P
<Conra-> :)
<Skrzyp> :)
 * AaaA nie zapierdala
<czester> Ale jeszcze muszę 6 rat spłacić
<Skrzyp> On zasuwa
<Conra-> Kadetem tera!
<AaaA> kadet fajny byl
<Conra-> Poszet!
<AaaA> znaczy ze co?
<Conra-> No kadet poszet
<AaaA> aha
<AaaA> wiecej niz 1k?
<Conra-> Na pelnej kurwie wyjebany jak petarda :)
<Conra-> A nie wiem :)
<Conra-> A nie wiem :)
<AaaA> a ja mam wiedziec?:)
<Conra-> Nie wiem :D
 * czester zapierdala golfem
<shpaq> mornin'
<czester> Ale na letnich oponach jeszcze ;-P
 * Conra- Ma cinquecento i outlander turbo
 * AaaA ma metro
<Conra-> I forda escorta :p
<czester> Nie muszę zaciągać ręcznego na zakrętach, żeby wpaść w poślizg :D
<Skrzyp> I fiata 126p
<Conra-> Czester: ja tez nie: 4x4
<czester> Conra-: To Twój samochód czy rodziców?
<Conra-> Ojca ale ja jezdze :)
<czester> To e tam
<Conra-> Ja mam cc 899 96rok i escorta 95 mk7 :)
<Conra-> Ford na zimę diesel:D
<czester> zapala Ci w ogóle?:D
<Conra-> Jo :D
<czester> Ja mam tego golfa 1994 rok, 1,4 benzyna, 300 000km przejechane :D
<Conra-> Lol
<czester> -20 - zapala od razu :D
<Conra-> Ja w cento mam dopiero 63k :p
<Conra-> Dwu osobowe qp xD
<PoKrAk> jelołł
<Conra-> Hi
<Conra-> Pokrak masz trabanta?
<czester> Gdzie ja mam telefon, muszę gitarę nastroić ;-P
<Conra-> Czester: no to muzyk z ciebie :)
<czester> Bateria w stroiku mi się rozładowała
<PoKrAk> cora miałem
<PoKrAk> a co ?
<Conra-> Nie znasz trabanta pokraka?
<PoKrAk> sprecyzuj
<Conra-> Trabant, rejestracja so, total gleba
<PoKrAk> zdjecie bym musiał zobaczyc
<PoKrAk> znałem swojego czasu sporo trabantów w polsce
<Conra-> Google
<suitch> czesc
<Conra-> Na telefonie teraz siedze wiec nie dam foto :)
<Conra-> Hi
<suitch> Conra-, zejdz bo zgnieciesz
<Wizard_> cześć
<suitch> czesc
<Conra-> Ze co?
<suitch> Wizard_, czemu masz kreseczke
 * Conra- sie dziwi
<Wizard_> bo nie zaglądałem przez weekend i musiało mnie rozłączyć
<PoKrAk> znalazł
<PoKrAk> szakios nowy to tarbi
<PoKrAk> tego nie nałem
<Conra-> Ladnie lezy co? :d
<Conra-> Luknij na youtube
<PoKrAk> zglebie nie trabiego w tym roczniku to pryszcz
<PoKrAk> koszt 200 zł
<Conra-> Chyba nie
<PoKrAk> conra chyba tak sam cos tagiego robiłem
<Conra-> Kumpel zglebil cc koszt 2k
<PoKrAk> wymontowywujesz amorki zabierasz je do kolesi od regeneracji oni je skraczaja tyle i le chces ze sprezynami i utawrdzaja wedle uznania
<Conra-> Gewinde to ok1.5k
<PoKrAk> a ja mowie o trabim a nie o czyms innym
<Conra-> Lol. Ciente springi?
<PoKrAk> koszt 4 lata temu wyniosł mnie 200 PLN
 * Conra- afk
<skrzyp> "Powrót świńskiej grypy!"
<skrzyp> :)
<czester> A potem jak jedziesz po dzirach to gubisz tłumik
<czester> LOL
<skrzyp> Który wyklepał w przydrożnym warsztacie na Ukrainie
<PoKrAk> czester trabi nie zyje juz od jakiegos czsu
<suitch> czesc czester
<PoKrAk> był obnizony o półtora zwoju i nie miałem zadnycjh problemów bo dość mocno był mutwardzony
<bikstopa> kur..a
<bikstopa> w calym internecie nie ma manuala jak odpalic server pxe na win xp?
<bikstopa> albo w google sa fora gdzie podaja linki ktore nie dzialaja
<bikstopa> albo pisza ze lepiej zainstalowac z pendrive / kupic cd na usb i z cd...
<Wizard> jaki system, takie fora
<skrzyp> :)
<bikstopa> ...
<Wizard> no co? przyłazisz z windowsem na linuksowy kanał i myślisz, że ci ktoś będzie współczuł?
<skrzyp> Idź na #windows-pl :)
<bikstopa> nie, wyzalam sie tylko ze to idiotyczne ze widze 50 forow w googlach i na kazdym jest tylko odp "szukaj bylo"
<bikstopa> i ch*j na jaki system szukam i z czym ;<
<skrzyp> Bierzesz pingwina i gpxe, kur...a
<bikstopa> o. odrazu jakis konkret, a nie darcie ryjow ;'x
<skrzyp> :)
<skrzyp> Jaki system takie fora :)
<bikstopa> ;<
<skrzyp> `g pxe server for win...^H linux
<Przekliniak> skrzyp: Diskless Windows with PXE - Gumph: <http://silent.gumph.org/content/4/7/071-diskless-windows-pxe.html>
<skrzyp> Fok
<Wizard> cholera, zapomniałem hasła :/
<skrzyp> :)
<skrzyp> decrypt /etc/shadow
<bikstopa> skrzyp: tyle ze ja z windy chce linnuksa zainstalowac a nie odwrotnie
<skrzyp> Albo zapamiętaj, że rymuje się z dwa masła
<skrzyp> A to weź sobie wgraj gPXE z boot.kernel.org + grub4dos na windzie i jademy
<skrzyp> Albo kup płytę
<skrzyp> :)
<AaaA> a nie lepiej ris/wds na windows server?
<skrzyp> E
<AaaA> jak juz ma działac na widows
<skrzyp> Tym sposobem to się będziemy zaraz dokopywać łyżkami pod ziemią do sunsite.unc.edu.pl
<AaaA> albo jak ma dzialac na kliencie to http://tftpd32.jounin.net/
<AaaA> ide po kawę
<skrzyp> Przynieś mi herbatę
<skrzyp> ?
<bikstopa> pier***e chyba sobie zamowie przejsciowke ide/sata > usb
<bikstopa> i tyle :D
<skrzyp> :)
<bikstopa> wiem, dzialam jak windziarz XD
<skrzyp> O winzgrozo
<skrzyp> # invoke-rc.d choinka/light start
<katka> czesc
<skrzyp> Hej
<katka> mam kubuntu 10.10 i gruba2. Na dodatek
<skrzyp> O, przyszedł jakiś podatnik. O co biega?
<katka> w tej chwili przy uruchamianiu grub wyswietla (kubuntu, kubuntu root, memtest memtest /dev/sda1 tutaj mam ukryta partycje recovery win i /dev/sda2 windows vista
<katka> jak zrobic by wyswietaly sie tylko "kubuntu 10.10 memtest i Vista
<bikstopa> kupilem adapter i nie bede sie p*****l ;d
<skrzyp> # os-prober ; grub-update
<katka> zainstalowac os-prober tak?
<skrzyp> I po sprawie
<skrzyp> Nie, masz go w systemie
<skrzyp> Wykonaj tą linijkę po prostu
<katka> grub-update not found
<skrzyp> to grub2-update
<skrzyp> Czy jakoś tak
<katka> tez nie ma
<skrzyp> Ostatnio się w wakacje bawiłem
<katka> update-grub*
<skrzyp> A os-prober zaskoczył?
<katka> skrzyp: ale chodzilo mi o to by skasowac te wpisy
<katka> tak zeby sie nie pokazywaly
<katka> chce by sie wyswietlaly kubuntu, memtest i Vista
<katka> bez recovery
<skrzyp> No to właśnie os-prober optymalizuje conf grubego
<katka> co masz na mysli optymalizuje?
<skrzyp> Albo się baw ręcznie przez /boot/grub/grub.cfg czy jakoś tak
<skrzyp> Lata po dysku i szuka systemów wywalając niepotrzebne wpisy
<Wizard> no tak, tylko jak on wyedytuje to ręcznie, to po update znów się na nowo wygeneruje
<Wizard> no masz ;)
<PushUpek> w etc jest chyba grub.conf ;)
<skrzyp> Bo jeszcze musi w /usr/share/grub.d po wywalać
<skrzyp> I tak poszedł
<Wizard> a kiedyś to było takie proste
<PushUpek> taaa
<skrzyp> Różnie to bywa
<skrzyp> No
<PushUpek> /boot/grub/menu.lst i po problemie :P
<skrzyp> Menu.lst i wio
<skrzyp> A teraz takie jaja
<PushUpek> ja tam na gentoo nadal tak mam :P
<skrzyp> :)
<PushUpek> z xorgiem też nacudowali
<skrzyp> Lilo :)
<PushUpek> hehe
<skrzyp> Syslinux
<PushUpek> lilo ostatni raz widziałem, to hmmm jeszcze na jakimś red hacie starym :D
<skrzyp> :)
<skrzyp>  /boot/loader
<skrzyp> Albo lepiej loadlin.exe
 * PoKrAk porozwiązywał troche testów na prawo jazdy :)
 * PoKrAk pamieta lilo z debiana jeszcze :)
<skrzyp> :)
<skrzyp> Hej
 * skrzyp zaprasza na #bardzodluganazwategokanalu :)
<shpaq> mówiłem już, że to wasze ubuntu-10.10 jest nawet przyjemne?
<shpaq> co prawda linux z tego taki jak z osx
<shpaq> ale mimo wszystko przyjemniutkie na netbooka
<skrzyp> Ta
<shpaq> jestem zadziwiająco zadowolony
<shpaq> na desktop to się w żaden sposób nie nadaje
<shpaq> ale netbook mrau :D
<skrzyp> :)
<PoKrAk> oj tam ojtam
<PoKrAk> mam na desktopa i nie marudze
<skrzyp> Ja też
<PoKrAk> a mam 11.04 :)
<skrzyp> :)
<skrzyp> Pewnie polski renix :)
<PoKrAk> moja wersja to juz nie do koncza 11.04 ale moj remix :)
<PoKrAk> taki opengeu w wersji 11.04
<PoKrAk> linux
<PushUpek> z osx to prędzej bsd :P
<skrzyp> O.o
<PoKrAk> Oo.
 * PushUpek ziewa
<Nerihsa> oO
<PoKrAk> .oOo.
<spontaniczny> Re
<PoKrAk> er
 * spontaniczny poszedł zjeść zupe.
 * spontaniczny wrócił
<PoKrAk> zupa była za słona
<spontaniczny> nie. Dobra była. Pomidorowa!
<PoKrAk> bleeeeeeeeeeee
<PushUpek> czas iść na piwo ;D miłego popołudnia wam :D
<spontaniczny> Smacznego ;-D
<PoKrAk> oki teraz ja zupke kebabowa sobie zrobiłem
<Nerihsa> meow
<spontaniczny> PoKrAk: tą z Knorr'a?
<skrzyp> :)
<PoKrAk> taaaaaaaaa
<spontaniczny> ona jest paskudna.
<PoKrAk> obleci
<spontaniczny> łączy się ktoś z netem przez komórkę?
<PoKrAk> po co ?
<DaZ> knor generalnie chyba ssie
<DaZ> kiedyś miałem ich barszcz chyba i prawie mnie zabił
<spontaniczny> DaZ: a to nie był może barszcz al'a grzaniec?
<PoKrAk> przygnotl cie karton ??:)
<DaZ> spontaniczny: jak dla mnie to był barszcz a'la barszcz
<Mat_Matan> bry
<spontaniczny> DaZ: bo z knora jest barszcz al'a grzaniec i to smakuje jak świeżutki rzyg xD
<DaZ> to zwykły też tak najwidoczniej smakuje [;
<spontaniczny> można ustawić tak fluxa, żeby zmaksymalizowane okna nadal były na pasku?
<DaZ> pewnie można
<skrzyp> Konfig może wszystko
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: na ile masz wazne odbieranie połączeń w heyah?
<skrzyp> Tri miesiecow
<skrzyp> I darmowe sms bez limitu za darmo do wszystkich w heyah i era
<jacekowski> w uk jest cywilizacja
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: masz pre-paid czy mix?
<jacekowski> i pre paidy sa wazne tak dlugo jak masz wiecej niz 0.00 na koncie
<jacekowski> nawet rok po doladowaniu
<spontaniczny> zobaczymy jakie zmiany w erze będą.
<skrzyp> Nie u nas
<spontaniczny> i czy Heyah się utrzyie.
<spontaniczny> ytrzymie*
<skrzyp> Ja mam kartę
<spontaniczny> utrzymie*
<jacekowski> heyah to era
<skrzyp> Era zostanie zaraz przerobiona oficjalnie na t-mobile
<spontaniczny> wiem, wiem.
<spontaniczny> jacekowski: ty ostatnio stawiałeś lina na telefonie jakimś, nie?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: huh pre paidy trzymaja tak dlugo? jest jakas sieci ktora ma korzystny roaming w polsce?
<jacekowski> spontaniczny: ja mam lina na telefonie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zdefiniuj korzystny?
<skrzyp> Jakiego?
<skrzyp> I na jakim?
<spontaniczny> Pewnie nokia 95**
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zeby mnie za drogo minuta i sms nie kosztowaly
<skrzyp> I jak odbierasz telefony pod konsola :)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mnie i osoby wysylajacej do mnie
<jacekowski> Linux Nokia-N900 2.6.28-omap1 #1 PREEMPT Fri Aug 6 11:50:00 EEST 2010 armv7l unknown
<skrzyp> :)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to roaming i to bedzie drozsze
<jacekowski> a dbusem odbieram telefony
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: jak ma tą otwieraną nokie to tam są dwa osy, zwykły na telefonie i jakis inny na smatfonie
<jacekowski> spontaniczny: ekhm
<skrzyp> :)
<spontaniczny> W suemie szłoby skrypt jakis napisać.
<jacekowski> spontaniczny: to jest EKA2
<skrzyp> ?
<jacekowski> spontaniczny: real time kernel symbianowy
<spontaniczny> kurde jak ja pisze ...
<jacekowski> spontaniczny: i to jest jeden tylko system operacyjny
<skrzyp> Czyli jak ty odbierasz, dzwonisz i smsujesz?
<jacekowski> skrzyp: pokaze ci obrazek
<spontaniczny> hah. Wypuście Ubuntu-Mobile
<skrzyp> :)
<skrzyp> Już wypuścili dawno
<spontaniczny> sam z chęcią bym zainstalował.
<skrzyp> Ale zamknęli
<skrzyp> A kiego fona masz?
<BlessJah> i dbrze ze zamkneli
<BlessJah> ubuntu to nie os na mobilne
<skrzyp> :)
<skrzyp> Meego
<skrzyp> Ew. Maemo czy OpenMoko
<jacekowski> openmoko ssie
<skrzyp> Ale na starsze to jedyna droga
<skrzyp> To pobył...
<jacekowski> to tu macie obrazki z tej nokii
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=1045
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=1048
<jacekowski> IM wyglada tak samo jak smsy
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=36
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=116
<jacekowski> chrome na n900
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=120
<jacekowski> opera
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=149
<jacekowski> stan baterii z grafami
<BlessJah> maemo?
<jacekowski> ta
<crusty> jacekowski: MicroB lepsze
<jacekowski> nie jest lepsze
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ej zes mojego JIDa upublicznil
<crusty> kto co lubi....
<jacekowski> microb jest krowiaste
<jacekowski> opera rulez
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=993
<jacekowski> tu mam zdjecie bateryjki
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=164
<PoKrAk> zastanawiałem sie ostatnio czy cops takiego by przeszło na e51
<jacekowski> a to upalony przekladnik pradowy
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=958
<BlessJah> przekładnik?
<jacekowski> latajacy potwor spaghetti
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tam przekladnik
<jacekowski> ta*
<BlessJah> a nie transformator?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> przekladnik
<jacekowski> to jest metalowy pierscien z nawinietym jednym drutem miedzianym
<jacekowski> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Przekładnik_prądowy
<crusty> jacekowski: tu zportowales chrome?
<PoKrAk> spagetti monster rulez
<jacekowski> crusty: ta
<BlessJah> pora nauczyć irssi że polskie literki sa częścią linka
<crusty> jacekowski: daj linka
<crusty> bo w repo chyba nie ma
<BlessJah> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=1036 hehe jaki frajer
<jacekowski> bylo w repo
<BlessJah> jedzie lewą stroną
<crusty> jaka nazwa?
<jacekowski> ale sie redbend przyczepilo
<jacekowski> http://jacekowski.org/Maemo/Chromium
<jacekowski> i jest teraz w moim repo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czy uciekaliście obaj przed tym idiotą w żółtym, który na czołówkę jecgał?
<skrzyp> Da
<spontaniczny> jacekowski: da się zainstalowac Maemo w LG  Kp500 ?
<skrzyp> Ta, już lecimy
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> maemo jest tylko na nokie
<skrzyp> I tylko na army
<dweller> zaistalowac sie da
<dweller> ale czy bedzie działać?
<skrzyp> Ale uruchomić nie :)
<conra> PoKrAk: jakie miales kolo w tym swoim trabim?
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=1054
<jacekowski> to dzisiaj w nocy
<conra> potrzeba mi foto jak rozklada sie nankang 175/55r13 na 8zoll :P
<conra> jacekowski: cieplo macie :)
<PoKrAk> zamackowe ??
<PoKrAk> zamachowe ??
<conra> ?
<conra> a
<conra> nie
<PoKrAk> ??
<conra> felga+opona
<PoKrAk> lata 60-te felgi
<jacekowski> mlotkiem
<PoKrAk> standart
<conra> szeroka stal?;]
 * skrzyp znów woła na #bardzodluganazwategokanalu :) Naprawdę jest taki kanał o tematyce humorystycznej, ale to NIE JEST reklama!
<PoKrAk> zwykłe
<conra> ;P
<conra> myslalem, ze glebiej sie w to bawiles
<conra> mi sie ostatnio bardzo podoba golf mk1 2d
<conra> '\
<conra> ;]
<conra> tylko kasa ;/
<crusty> jacekowski:
<jacekowski> ?
<crusty> jak portujesz?
<crusty> :P
<PoKrAk> conky trabi był maszyna rajdową a ie szpanerska :)
<BlessJah> skrzyp: spam, kickbana powinienes dostac
<PoKrAk> dawac
<Dreadlish> cześć
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś czemu nie działa mi tap'anie na touchpadzie?
<PoKrAk> moze zle tapasz ?? :D
<Psotnick> właśnie dobrze tapam ;D
<Dreadlish> może źle tapasz
<Dreadlish> właśni
<Dreadlish> a próbowałeś źle tapać?
<PoKrAk> rotfl
<Psotnick> próbowałem i też nie działa
<Psotnick> ;/
<PoKrAk> a szybciej tapać ??
<PoKrAk> moe czestotliwosc jest nire teges
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> może
<Psotnick> tak, na dwie ręce też i nogą też tapałem, ale nie idzie :)
<Quintasan> \o
<PoKrAk> moze trza uzyc szerszej gamy organów
<PoKrAk> np nerke ??
<PoKrAk> lub wyrostek robaczkowy ??
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> może wystarczy oko
<Dreadlish> albo mózg?
<PoKrAk> okiem sie rzuca nie tapa
<Psotnick> mózgu nie mam :)
<Psotnick> to odpada :)
<PoKrAk> mozgiem sie rusza
<Psotnick> jeśli chodzi Ci o pytanie wujka to już pytałem i zrobiłem to co powiedział :)
<Psotnick> i nie działa :)
<PoKrAk> a teraz spytaj sie ludzkim głosem choc to nie wigilia
<PoKrAk> i powiedz o co kaman
<PoKrAk> tak zebym ja skromny chlopak ze wsi sqmał o co ci kaman
<Psotnick> no nie działa klikanie w sensie tapnięcie, nie wiem jak to wytłumaczyć inaczej
<Psotnick> muszę klikać przyciskiem pod touchpadem
<Psotnick> mam ALPS'a jak coś :)
<PoKrAk> oblookaj w ustawieniach administrzcja czy preferencje w gnome ew sprawdz czy masz wsio zainstalowane jaki zapytanie w google ci pomoze odpowiednio zadane
<Psotnick> ja mam KDE :)
<PoKrAk> odinstaluj KDE :) i po sprawie
<Quintasan> ...
<skrzyp> :)
<Quintasan> Psotnick: która wersja?
<Psotnick> spróbuję wrzucić do xorg.conf to co zalecają przy synaptics
<Psotnick> która wersja czego?
<Quintasan> KDE i Kubuntu
<skrzyp> sudo apt-get purge kde* k*
<skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> sudo apt-get purge coreutils
<PoKrAk> skrzyp lepiej aptitude
<PoKrAk> dokładniej usunie pakiety
<winter> skrzyp: milcz
<Quintasan> Czy wspominałem już, że na supporcie nie ma trollowania?
<Psotnick> KDE 4.4.5
<Psotnick> ale to coś z xorg.conf na bank
<PoKrAk> dopisz sprawdz podziel sie wynikiekm
<Quintasan> Psotnick: sudo apt-get install kcm-touchpad
<skrzyp> KDE to zuo i nic tego nie zmieni.
<Quintasan> Psotnick: o ile już tego nie zrobiłeś.
<PoKrAk> lepiej aptitude uzywac
<Quintasan> skrzyp: Zmilcz. Nikomu nie pomagasz w ten sposób i przy okazji prowokujesz flejma
<skrzyp> To tak jakbyś jechał formułą 1 z 15 cysternami doczepionymi
<skrzyp> Ja tylko wyrażam swoje zdanie, a co
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> u mnie aptitude strasznie muli
<PoKrAk> niech muli ile chce ale instaluje dokladniej i leiej sprawdza zaleznosci
<Quintasan> skrzyp: od wyrażania swoich opini mieliśmy #ubuntu-pl-offtopic, tutaj jest support
<PoKrAk> i ma wszystkie apty i dpkg pod sobą
<spontaniczny> ja na debianie wole apt-get
<Quintasan> Psotnick: masz już?
<spontaniczny> tpfu aptitude
<Psotnick> miałem już
<Quintasan> Psotnick: próbowałeś ustawiać touchpada używając System Settings?
<PoKrAk> jak kto lubi jeno informuje o alternatywnie która juz nie raz w wielu porównaniach została umieszczona wyzej apt`a
<Quintasan> Psotnick: Ustawienia systemowe -> Urządzenia wejściowe -> zakładka Touchpad
<Dreadlish> teraz jeszcze kłapgrade zrobic
<Psotnick> tyle, że nie ma tam touchpada :)
<Psotnick> dobra zrobię restart X-ów
<Quintasan> Psotnick: masz zainstalowany pakiet kcm-touchpad i nie masz tam zakładki touchpad?
<Psotnick> tak
<Quintasan> hmm
<PoKrAk> dopisz do xorga swoja drogą
<Psotnick> chyba, że teraz instalowałem i nie mam bo sie nie zaktualizowało jeszcze
<Psotnick> właśnie dopisałem :)
<Psotnick> z/w
<Psotnick> działa :)
<Dreadlish> ale co działa?
<Psotnick> touchpad :)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Quintasan> automagicznie się naprawiło
<Psotnick> nie wiem
<Dreadlish> automagicznie
<Psotnick> to chyba ten xorg.conf
<Dreadlish> nie lepiej automatycznie?
<Psotnick> bo wrzuciłem tam kawałek dla synaptics'a
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: automagicznie brzmi lepiej
<Quintasan> kklimonda: wiesz może czy Artur zabrał się za ten artykuł czy nie?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> trzeba jakoś zrobić żeby mi nie pokazywało reasona quitu
<Dreadlish> bo mi zawala strasznie miejsce
<AaaA> Dreadlish: starczy zmienic theme:)
<swistak35> I need your help, young Jedi!
<swistak35> Kojarzy ktoś może jakiegoś appsa, który by mi pamiętał hosty i porty do ssh?
<swistak35> Nazbierało się tego kilka i nie chce mi się tego wszystkiego pamiętać
<crusty> swistak35: you must go to the academy
<AaaA> putty?:)
<swistak35> AaaA: stfu : F
<swistak35> coś na linuksa i w terminalu, nie gui
<winter> swistak35: prosty skrypt z case i dwoma funkcjami, mam taki
<Quintasan> vim hosty.txt
<winter> mam aliasa na zx (bo zx wygodnie wklepać)
<swistak35> winter: myślałem właśnie żeby sobie coś napisać, ale nie wiedziałem jak to ulożyć, pokazałbyś?
<winter> tak, za moment
<winter> musze tylko usunąć moje hoisty
<swistak35> aktualnie mam sirc i sekg na hosting, ale doszedł dziś nowy serwer w szkole, plus niedługo dojdzie VPS i troche tego bedzie : F
<Quintasan> swistak35: >nowy serwer w szkole
<Quintasan> :D
<swistak35> no, dostaliśmy, możemy robić co chcemy ; d
<winter> swistak35: http://wklej.org/id/441793/
<winter> do tego alias na na przykaład zx jak ja mam
<winter> tylko uzupełnij swoimi hostami
<swistak35> http://wyborcza.pl/55,75478,8838375,,,,8838115.html
<swistak35> wyczesane
<swistak35> na pierwszy rzut oka wygladaja jak jakieś odznaki Power Rangers
<swistak35> winter++
<swistak35> dzięki
<winter> np
<winter> swistak35: tylko tam jest błąd
<winter> teraz go zrobiłem
<winter> 2) ssh user@host
<winter> nie ma terminatora na końcu
<winter> 2) ssh user@host ;;
<winter> tak powinno być
<swistak35> miodzio
<spontaniczny> Drukarka mi drukuje "na biało"
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> moja drukowała kiedyś na fioletowo
<Dreadlish> z wlożonym tylko czarnym tuszem
<dweller> bo czarny tusz nie ejst *czarny*
<spontaniczny> ale na ubuntu mi ok drukuje
<Dreadlish> a jak drukujesz coś na czerwono
<Dreadlish> to drukuje na czarno
<spontaniczny> albo jak drukuje ze strony
<spontaniczny> kiedys był taki office z google jest to jeszce?
<bywacie> mam pytanie, jak wam chodzi stellarium na ubuntu 10.10, bo mi sie blyskawicznie wczytuje, ale tak jak by tam sporo brakowalo,
<karmelek> spontaniczny: jest
<termi> jest office z google
<karmelek> google docs
<termi> wlasnie
<termi> :)
<termi> pzrydatne
<termi> :)
<karmelek> ms tez wypuscil office online
<termi> no tak ale nie z dostepem odrazu do poczty calej itd :)
<karmelek> ano nie
<termi> jak mozna zmienic w ubuntu nazwe kompa
<termi> bo przegapilem to podczas isntalacji i mi dalo nick plus nazwa kompa :)
<winter> /etc/hostname
<termi> dzieki a da sie to jakos z menu tez zrobic
<termi> czytylko tak mozna pytam z ciekawosci :)
<bywacie> Ubuntu Tweak mozna zmienic nazwe
<winter> termi: edytorem tekstu
<termi> winter juz sobie zmienilem :)
<termi> dzieki
<winter> 5,40 :-)
<termi> mam 6
<termi> :P
<winter> może być
 * Kwpolska gra w cablegate: the game
<Onerad> dziala mi ten irc czy nie?
<en0x> nie
<Onerad> dziala : )
<Szatan> Kwpolska: Zapomnieliście towarzyszu o czymś :)
<Kwpolska> Szatan: huh?
<Szatan> Kwpolska: (13.12.2010 16:48:00) Kwpolska: zapamietac: zawsze zmieniac status jak sie detacham
<Kwpolska> Szatan: na awayu bylem przez noc
<Kwpolska> Szatan: i rzadko z niego wychodze
<Szatan> Kwpolska: można  na jabbera
<Szatan> ?
<Kwpolska> Szatan: ofkorz
<en0x> > lsb_release
<en0x> No LSB modules are available.
<en0x> ki wal mu?
<Mat_Matan> bry
<swistak35> Nerihsa: lsb_release --help
<swistak35> Argh...
<Nerihsa> ;?
<swistak35> en0x: lsb_release --help, powinno być od razu, a nie jest ; F
<Mat_Matan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aTgINExt2w
<skrzyp> Re
<conra> er
 * conra za 30 minut przytuli fedore :)
<skrzyp> Z netinstala?
<conra> ni
<conra> sciagam iso
<conra> hmm
<conra> 25minut niby
<conra> na desktopa :P
<skrzyp> Netinstal i wybór pakietów ftw.
<BlessJah> skrzyp: archlinux i nie trzeba sie babrac
<skrzyp> Tja
<skrzyp> Albo debian i tasksel :)
<conra> skrzyp: ogarniasz -cz?
<skrzyp> Ne
<skrzyp> Zaraz tam obacze
<conra> :)
<conra> lee, teraz to za pozno ;]
<BlessJah> hum... jaki gatunek reprezantują flashe the small world, one chance czy every day the same dream?
<BlessJah> jest jakiś SEO na sali?
<skrzyp> Niet
<conra> czego pragniesz ;]
<BlessJah> keywords
<BlessJah> szukam tego typu gierek
<BlessJah> watpie żeby ktoś cos znał
<skrzyp> Mogę ci powymyślać trochę skojarzeń jak chcesz
<BlessJah> nie skojarzeń
<BlessJah> ja szukam słów kluczowych które pozwolą mi eksplorowaćświat ty ch gier
<wmp> hi
<wmp> panowie, jak się wymusza kompilacje kernela pod daną architekturę?
<Nerihsa> ~rch albo wpi**dol
<bt4> witam
<skrzyp> wmp, musisz posiadać takowy procesor
<wmp> skrzyp: nie da się inaczej?
<wmp> skrzyp: bo mam cieżką sytuację... musze na komputerze z roku ch.. wie jakeigo(działa na nim OS2) uruchomić linuxa z dyskeitkii skopiwoac dane po sieci
<skrzyp> Ta, kartką i liczydłem
<skrzyp> To ściągnij na niego slitaza flopp edition
<skrzyp> I kopiuj dodatkowe dane
<Nerihsa> jest cos takiego jak crosscompiling
<Nerihsa> ale tylko rzucam haslo bo nie wiem o co kaman
<wmp> http://www.slitaz.org/en/get/ ?
<skrzyp> Tja
<skrzyp> I bierzesz dyskietkowa
<skrzyp> Nerisha to nie to
<wmp> skrzyp: obsługuje HPFS?
<skrzyp> To jest kompilacja pod linuxem rzeczy do windows
<wmp> eee, co?
<skrzyp> WMP, ta, od razu xdfs
 * skrzyp chce minecrafta j2me...
<conra> pff
<skrzyp> A w sumie łatwo by to zrobić
 * wmp ma minecrafta
<skrzyp> Ale na komórkę
<wmp> yhy
<skrzyp> A ja nie kupiłem alfy i już nie kupię bety bo €20
<skrzyp> Klassik rox
<koz4> halo
<winter> burp
<cyryl> hj
<cyryl> używa ktoś może xbmc?
<Nerihsa> hm?
<skrzyp> A co'ę sta'o?
<winter> dżizaf faking kraist
<cyryl> chodzi mi o plugin do rtorrent-a
<cyryl> czy komuś udało się go uruchomić?
<conra> wyglada jak penis bez jajek
<_^_> :)
<winter> tez wam padu-padu padło?
<jacekowski> nie
<winter> :<
<Szatan> jacekowski: *.level3.net padło?
<Mat_Matan> lol, gg padło i nagle wszyscy na xmpp zaczęli się pojawiać :P
<jacekowski> Szatan: nie wyglada
<Szatan> jacekowski: http://imgur.com/xYCt4.png
<Enlik> U mnie jakby 1 nick online
<Enlik> O, 2
<|--> Damn
<|-|-> O
<winter> http://www.kadu.net/monitor/
<winter> ponoć wszystko działa
<dami4n> serwery gg padły?
<winter> chyba tak
<Psotnick> Status huba: Nie można połączyć się z HUBem
<winter> Status huba: Nie można połączyć się z HUBem
<winter> :->
<Psotnick> to nie znaczy, że działa :D
<winter> właśnie zóważyłem
<dami4n> myślałem, że mi net padł na początku
<Mat_Matan> , jakby wstał
<Mat_Matan> nawet infobot się pojawił
<winter> nie u mnie
<dami4n> u mnie nadal łączy
<Mat_Matan> u mnie ludzie się pojawiają na gg to pewnie wstał
<winter> padu padu psia jego mać
<Psotnick> winter: ++
<Psotnick> Status huba: OK
<Psotnick> a dalej nie działa :)
<winter> gorion dosiadł sie do kompa
<wmp> dyski IDE są w /dev/ideX, tak?
<Mat_Matan> znowu padu
<Mat_Matan> oni z GG na PP powinni nazwe zmienić
<Mat_Matan> PaduPaduNetwork
<skrzyp> Już działa
<dami4n> u mnie nadal nie działa
<skrzyp>  /dev/hdX
<winter> o, pidgin teraz nawet avatary wspiera
<Mat_Matan> winter: dawno
<skrzyp> Pidgin wspiera nawet biegające ptaki po pulpicie
<winter> wmp: /dev/hdx albo /dev/sdx, w zależności z jakich sterowników korzystasz, przyjmuję, że masz ubuntu więc /dev/sdx
<winter> Mat_Matan: nie korzystałem chyba z 2 lata z pidgina
<wmp> winter: nie ubuntu; nie jestem pewien czy mi wykrywa ten dysk
<wmp> w /proc/partitions nic nie ma
<winter> ls /dev/sd*
<Mat_Matan> winter: mi nic do gustu innego nie przypadło
<wmp> winter: to mam w ch.. dysków i partycji
<wmp> pod hd i sd tak smao
<winter> ale szyfrowania chyba żaden klient nie wspiera
<winter> oprócz tego oficjalnego
<Mat_Matan> winter: kadu ma, pidgin ma
<Enlik> Podobno Empathy ma
<winter> ale to coś chyba nie dizała
<Enlik> Pidgin?
 * Enlik słyszał, że nie
<wmp> potrzebuje jakiegos linuksa sprzed 10 lat ktory miesci sie na dyskeitce i ktorego obrayz sa w sieci(abym nie musial kompilować, bo nei skompiluje)
<winter> bo byłem w stanie sobie wysniffować wiresharkiem swoje rozmowy
<Mat_Matan> winter: mi działa P2.7.7
<winter> to dlaczego przy włączonym szyfrowaniu kadu słało plain text
<Enlik> O, tymaczasem 2.7.8 jest... szybcy są
<Enlik> winter: placebo, też fajne
<winter> ja jeszcze aima pamiętam
<winter> gaima*
<Mat_Matan> winter ma czity! z aimem biega! :P
<winter> :<
<winter> cziter
<winter> iddqd idkfa
<winter> ^^
<Enlik> Ja tam opcji szyfrowania w Pidignie 2.7.7 do GG nie widzę
<winter> ani ja
<jacekowski> Szatan: to tylko oznacza ze ten router ma inne zajecia niz odpowiadac na twoje icmp
<jacekowski> Szatan: bo zauwaz ze dalsze hopki maja nizsza strate niz poprzednia
<Devil_Inside> siemka ;]
<spontaniczny> Hej
<Psotnick> nie wiecie może co odpowiada w KDE za wygląd np. kart w firefoxie, bo moje wyglądają jak z Win 98
<spontaniczny> Psotnick: a próbowałeś zaisntalowac motyw z FF ?
<spontaniczny> teraz są takie różne theme, może to Ci będzie odpowiadało.
<karolw> http://forumgminne.cba.pl
<spontaniczny> Co to jest?
<Psotnick> widzisz, ja nie jestem na czasie za bardzo, dzięki, zobaczę :D
<Psotnick> ooo fajne :D
<Kwpolska> 20:55 < Psotnick> nie wiecie może co odpowiada w KDE za wygląd np. kart w firefoxie, bo moje wyglądają jak z Win 98
<Kwpolska> Psotnick: ff jest na gtk, kde jest na gt
<Kwpolska> qt*
<Psotnick> yhym
<Kwpolska> Psotnick: gtk-kde4
<Mat_Matan> 'seen wyrwiszmat
<Psotnick> chyba, że tak :)
<Kwpolska> `seen wyrywiszmat
<Przekliniak> Kwpolska: I have not seen wyrywiszmat.
<Mat_Matan> `seen wyrwiszmat
<Przekliniak> Mat_Matan: wyrwiszmat was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 weeks, 0 days, 3 hours, 49 minutes, and 45 seconds ago: <wyrwiszmat> lul, co to za longcat po 10:20
<Makdaam> `seen sylwester
<Przekliniak> Makdaam: sylwester was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 weeks, 5 days, 23 hours, 26 minutes, and 42 seconds ago: <sylwester>  /msg ChanServ TEMPLATE #ubuntu-pl
 * Mat_Matan słucha Linkin Park - Somewhere I Belong
<Dreadlish> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<skrzyp> `wtf
<Dreadlish> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<crabtree> Witam, czy jeżeli po defragmentacji jednej partycji podzieli się ją na 2, przy czym defragmentator wyświetla "pliki ciągłe" przy końcu tej jednej - można zniszczyć jakieś dane?
<skrzyp> Defragmentuje się tylko vfaty
<skrzyp> Reszta się sama ogarnia
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> jest tak skonstruowana ze nie musi
<Dreadlish> xd
<crabtree> rozumiem że przy ntfs tego robić nie trzeba?
<skrzyp> Przy żadnym *fs nie trzeba
<Mat_Matan> ktoś w tych czasach jeszcze defragmentuje dyski?
<Kwpolska> crabtree: przy ntfsie trzeba
 * Mat_Matan ostatni raz widizał defragmentatora kiedy miał Win98/XP
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: windowsowcy
<skrzyp> Twoja tata? :-P
<karmelek> re
<Kwpolska> er
<skrzyp> ror
<Dreadlish> re
<Mat_Matan> qm
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: linuxowe fs tez sie fragmentuja
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: na windowsie przynajmniej maja defragmentator zeby problem rozwiazac
<Dreadlish> ale fsck to naprawi
<jacekowski> fsck nie defragmentuje
<Dreadlish> tylko dowiązań szuka
<Dreadlish> że tak powiem
<jacekowski> Kwpolska: nie trzeba
<jacekowski> zadnego fs nie trzeba defragmentowac
<jacekowski> niektore maja narzedzia gotowe
<karolw> czemu po zainstalowaniu BURG mi nie zmieniło sposobu logowania sie
<jacekowski> a przy niektorych trzeba zyc z tym ze sa powolne
<jacekowski> np. ext3 i 4
<jacekowski> te sa wolne i fragmentacja juz tego bardziej nie spowalnia
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: no, a co np z reiserem :> ?
<karolw> czemu po zainstalowaniu BURG mi nie zmieniło sposobu logowania sie?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: reiser tez sie fragmentuje ale daje rade
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: tylko zeby sie nie wkurzyc nie wolno go dawac na /boot
<karolw> czemu po zainstalowaniu BURG mi nie zmieniło sposobu logowania sie? pomoze ktos?
<Mat_Matan> nocy dobrej wam
<skrzyp> Tak, kliknąłem
<skrzyp> :)
<skrzyp> I mam pajacykobota czasem na noc fale
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ja nie pomagam dzieciom :<
<skrzyp> Zuy człowiek
<Dreadlish> heh
<karolw> sam jestes dziecko
<Dreadlish> tzn. nie pomagam biednym dzieciom z afryki
<Szatan> `gentoonoc
<skrzyp> Ale to są biedne dzieci z polski
<bt4> witam
<Dreadlish> cześć
<skrzyp> Ja robię tak, że skrypt rucha ffoxa klikając na pajaca, potem czyści cookies, refresh i znowu
<skrzyp> Dzięki mnie to jedno dziecko miałoby co jeść przez całe życie z dokładkami dodatkowymi
<Psotnick> yyy... to w ciasteczkach siedzi? myślałem, że jakaś głębsza rozkmina :)
<skrzyp> Ta
<skrzyp> Też myślałem że baza ip
<skrzyp> A dzisiaj jest 20 lecie podłączenia polski do internetu. A w radiu Zet robią wspominki i puszczają tony z modemu :)
<skrzyp> Ale ostatnio klikałem z pół roku temu
<Psotnick> aha spoko
<Psotnick> http://sokrates.mimuw.edu.pl/~sebek/sendbajt.html
<Psotnick> ;p
<skrzyp> Co to jest?
<NightWish`> bry
<skrzyp> Nie mam jak kliknąć
<Psotnick> opowieść o grupie sendbajt ;p
<bt4> Dreadlish, co tam?
 * karmelek juz szlag trafia jak pomysli ze jutro pociagiem ma jechac
<skrzyp> Gdzie?
<skrzyp> Tylko nie pekape....
<konraddo> cześć
<karmelek> howgh
<karmelek> skrzyp: do domu, niby 40km a pewnie znowu ze 3 godziny strace
<Dreadlish> bt4: znowu mi fsck bedzie 20min mielił
<Dreadlish> przez głupote
<bt4> Dreadlish, hope fsck
<Dreadlish> chciałem lapa wziąć na kolaniska
<Dreadlish> a zapomniałem że nie mam akumulatora włoożonego
<Dreadlish> i zasilacz łup
<Dreadlish> a tu ciemność
<karmelek> mi fsck jaj nie robi po czyms takim
<Dreadlish> karmelek: mi tylko na /home
<Dreadlish> bo na / mam synca co 20 min
<saakia> witam was
<bt4> witamy Ciebie
<saakia> Chwileczka, zrobie screen na serwerze i zapisze irca do screena ZW ;)
<saki_> Witam ponowanie :)
<Conra-> Hi
<saki_> to ja robie ctrl+a+d i ide spać, dobranoc :)
<Conra-> Papa :)
<EsmD> jak moge z dyskietki zainstalowac ubuntu serwer?
<EsmD> bo plyta glowna od mojego poteznego komputera nie ma boot from cd rom
<karmelek> EsmD: co to za superkomputer?
<EsmD> pentium 1 75mhz, 64mb ram, graficzna karta 1mb lub 2mb
<karmelek> ooo
<karmelek> takiego nie mialem :P
<karmelek> hmmm chyba czas sie zahbernowac
<kklimonda> EsmD: możesz mieć problem z zainstalowaniem ubuntu na takim sprzęcie
<EsmD> kklimonda: a jak z ramem, wyrobi moja rakieta?
<kklimonda> EsmD: no właśnie ram będzie największym problemem
<kklimonda> EsmD: może się okazać, że będziesz musiał ręcznie spartycjonować dysk i swapa odpalić
<kklimonda> nie pamiętam ile jest absolutnym minimum dla instalatora
<kklimonda> EsmD: ale na takim sprzęcie to i tak niewiele zrobisz
<kklimonda> EsmD: może sdi podzielisz pomiędzy kilka komputerów? ;)
<EsmD> wtf sdi?
<kklimonda> ech
<EsmD> SDI - Szybki Dostęp do Internetu ?
<kklimonda> ta
<dweller> ahh
<dweller> te 128kb/s
<kklimonda> to nie było 128
<kklimonda> mniej jakoś
<EsmD> nie, ja chce po prostu miec cos do psucia :)
<dweller> maks było
<kklimonda> tzn. było chyba 128kbit/s z których wyciągało się max 12kB/s
<kklimonda> jak nikt nie rozmawiał przez telefon
<dweller> realna predkosc było 70-80
<kklimonda> EsmD: taki sprzęt to ciężko będzie psuć - instalacja zajmie ci parę godzin.
<kklimonda> EsmD: lepiej w vm coś postaw
<EsmD> wlasnie o to chodzi ze chce miec jak shella
<EsmD> podlaczycchce do routera
<_dead_> re
<kklimonda> EsmD: jak postawisz w vm to też możęsz zrobić tak by było "jak shell"
<kklimonda> EsmD: a przynajmniej brody nie wychodujesz czekając aż coś się zrobi
<EsmD> mi chodzi o to zebym mial do tego dostep via rj-45
<kklimonda> EsmD: czemu tak? vm możesz też skonfigurować by był dostęp przez sieć.
<kklimonda> EsmD: tzn. rób jak chcesz - ale jak już kombinujesz to weź coś mniejszego.
<kklimonda> EsmD: dsl na przykład
<EsmD> ale tutaj gdzie jestem to jest jeszcze za slaby komputer zeby sobie od tak vm stawiac
<EsmD> zwlaszcza gdy lubie pograc np. w minecrafta
<kklimonda> no to wtedy maszynę zatrzymujesz
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-21
<spontaniczny> Cześć.
<skrzyp> Pobudka!
<spontaniczny> Nie spimy,
<skrzyp> Nie spamuję, tylko budze ludzi
<spontaniczny> Jak ja nie lubię wcześno wstawać ...
<skrzyp> Niestety trzeba
<spontaniczny> zazwyczaj nie trzeba- dziś jednak zadziałała siła wyższa,
<spontaniczny> Kurde conky mi nie działa ...
<skrzyp> Miga?
<skrzyp> Jaki *de, *box, albo *wm?
<spontaniczny> nie. Nie rusza w ogóle.
<spontaniczny> flux
<skrzyp> Może masz parę instancji uruchomionych i jest zgrzyt
<skrzyp> A lookaj do konfiga
<spontaniczny> http://wklej.org/id/442205/
<spontaniczny> to mi wypluwa
<skrzyp> A ch...ja ja ci na mobilu przeczytam
<skrzyp> W tym złomie multitaskingu nie ma
<skrzyp> Najprawdopodobniej coś spierdoliłeś w konfigu
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: configi mam od matiego.
<skrzyp> Aaaa już wiem
<skrzyp> Masz ustawione paski od 2 proców a ty masz jednego
<skrzyp> I masz źle ustawiony window type
<spontaniczny> uhmm
<skrzyp> Musisz sobie tylko usunąć drugi pasek i gut
<spontaniczny> 2dni będe tego szukał
<skrzyp> Konfig jest prosty
<skrzyp> Tylko nikomu się go nie chce ustawiać
<spontaniczny> Zasnapy jestem strasznie
<spontaniczny> Zaspany* ;/
<skrzyp> :)
<skrzyp> RTFM
<spontaniczny> co?
<skrzyp> Tam jest cały gruby opis konfa. Ja sobie tak sam zrobiłem
<spontaniczny> ja nie wiem co Ty do mnie piszesz.
<skrzyp> Read This Fuckin' Manual
<spontaniczny> Wrrr....
<spontaniczny> jeszce mi sie nie rozpakowuje archwium.
<spontaniczny> Miałeś kiedyś kaca ludożerce?
<skrzyp> ?
<spontaniczny> a no fakt. Nie miałeś.
<skrzyp> Fajnie, ostatni dzień szkoły, a ja się zastanawiam - iść czy kurwa nie iść?
<spontaniczny> jeszce w środę sie idzie
<skrzyp> W środę jest wigilia
<skrzyp> To iść czy pierdolić?
<spontaniczny> w piątek chyba jest
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: najpierw zacznij pisać jak człowiek.
<skrzyp> Ale ja mówię o wigilii klasowej
<spontaniczny> Uhmmm.
<skrzyp> Która jest w środę
<skrzyp> To jak?
<spontaniczny> Chyba sobie Opowieści o Wiedźminie poczytam.
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: to Twoja decyzja.
<skrzyp> Mam jeszcze ok. minutę na zastanowienie
<skrzyp> A ja jestem dzisiaj w trybie bezdecyzyjnym
<spontaniczny> ja ja w trydbie spania.
<spontaniczny> trybie*
<winter> bry
<PoKrAk> yrb
<skrzyp> Bry
<Wizard> o, licejum nie w szkole?
<skrzyp> :s
<qermit> :)
<Wizard> pff, będą rowy kopać
<skrzyp> Fuck yeah
<Wizard> hehe, mnie to cieszy
<spontaniczny> Wizard: on jest w gimnazjum
<skrzyp> <gleelover> Elephants pooing is not an acceptable topic in #freenode
<skrzyp> :-D
<Wizard> to co, to nie trzeba chodzić do szkoły?
<Wizard> o ile pamiętam, to gimnazjum jest obowiązkowe
<Wizard> skrzyp: chcesz, żeby twoich starych zamknęli? :P
<spontaniczny> On powstał z chaosu
<skrzyp> Wizard, ;)
<skrzyp> Żeś mi dowalił kolejny czynnik do zamartwiania się
<lisu> witam
<Wizard> skrzyp: nie przejmuj się, ja nie skończyłem gimnazjum i raczej już nie skończę
<PoKrAk> ja w życiu gimnazjum na oczy nie widziałem
<skrzyp> :)
<skrzyp> Wam to fajnie było
<Wizard> poroniony pomysł, szczyli w tym wieku to się powinno izolować, a nie zbierać w kupę
<winter> ja jestem pierwszy rocznik gimnazjum
<winter> nasz rocznik poszedł na pierwszy ogień
<winter> gdyby nie to to udałoby mi się lepiej
<skrzyp> I jak?
 * AaaA też nie skończył gimnazjum, w ogóle go nie zaczynał;)
<PoKrAk> taaaaa ciezko byc dinozaurem :D
<winter> no poprzedni system był lepszy
<skrzyp> Ta
<AaaA> czy lepszy zy gorszy to dyskusyjne na pewno byl inny
<AaaA> w kazdym razie nowy ma na pewno o wiele nizszy poziom
<winter> be wątpienia
<AaaA> z drugiej strony jak sie ktos chce uczyc to sie bez szkoly nauczy jak ktos nie chce to nawet studia przymusownie nie pomoga:)
<winter> Dead Kennedys Studio Discography [FLAC]/Plastic Surgery Disasters/03-Dead Kennedys-Trust Your Mechanic.flac
<nemek> w poprzednim systemie przynajmniej była zachowana ciągłość nauki a nie że ledwo się coś w podstawówce zrobi to sie w gimazjum powtarza, a potem w liceum
<AaaA> nie no tam tez sie powtaezalo
<AaaA> w podstawowce byla zaba ogonie na biologi, potem zaa szczegolowo w liceum/technikum
<nemek> tak ale tylko raz w przejsciu z 8 klasy do liceum lub technikum i mniej niż teraz
<skrzyp> :)
<winter> w gimanazjum zaczęło się jaranie trawy, picie i blałki
<winter> przynajmniej w moim przypadku
<AaaA> ciekawe jak sie zmiana systemu odbije na technicznych studiach
<nemek> mi chodziło o to że powtarza się materiał w pierwszych klasach bo trzeba wyrównywać różnice materiałowe miedzy szkołami.
<AaaA> czy zlikwiduj/obniza minima programowe
<nemek> AaaA, już się odbiła
<AaaA> to znaczy?
<PoKrAk> nie macie wazniejszych problemów
<nemek> i już na uczelniach narzekają że muszą obniżyć wymagania bo albo nie przyjmą nikogo, albo przyjmą gorszych niż np 5 czy 10 lat temu
<nemek> a student to kasa
<AaaA> PoKrAk: to jest wazny problem, potem musze z imbecylami od czasu do czasu na rozmowach o prace sie spotykac
<nemek> kiedyś studia to była elita, cieżko sie było dostać i szli naprawde CI którzy sie nadawali, a teraz niektóre uczelnie są generatorami bezmózgich licencjatów
<AaaA> dla mnie to tak wyglada ze obecni studenci/absolwenci kompletnie nie maja pojecia
<skrzyp> Bo łatwiej rządzić głupim państwem
<AaaA> zapytalem kiedys jedengo o całke
<AaaA> zrobil oczy jakbym go kopnal w kroze
<nemek> :)
<skrzyp> :)
<AaaA> jakby powiedzial sprytnie ze to odwrotnosc rozniczki to mialby plusa:)
<nemek> najbardziej widoczne zmiany są na maturze, kiedyś niektórzy nie podchodzili bo była trudna, a teraz byle debil zda, bo jest 20% tego co kiedyś było
<AaaA> a wygladal jakby nie wiedzial co to rozniczka;)
<skrzyp> A co to jest ta różniczka? :)
<AaaA> nie zalamuj mnie
<nemek> AaaA, on jest w gim :)
<AaaA> kiedys tego uczyli w 1 klasie liceum
<skrzyp> W 2gm to tego nie mówią :(
<AaaA> nie wiem jak to wyglada teraz
<skrzyp> Jak mój brat jedzie na starej reformie i miał w 2gm funkcje liniowe, a teraz mi powiedzieli, że funkcja poleciała do 2 liceum :)
<spontaniczny> jak z konsoli wyłączyc komputer?
<winter> halt
<winter> shutdown -h now
<skrzyp> :)
<AaaA> znaczy sie wykres y=ax+b?
<skrzyp> Nie, to mu pójdzie w singleuser
<skrzyp> halt -f :)
<skrzyp> Ta
<nemek> bez jaj że w gim nie ma liniowej
<skrzyp> :(
<winter> skrzyp: pierdolisz
<skrzyp> Serio
<skrzyp> Od zeszłego roku
<AaaA> to nic dziwnego ze nie moga swojego updaku nawet aproxymowac:)
<winter> nic mu nie pójdzie w single user
<skrzyp> Jak jest ta 'nowa reforma edukacji'
<AaaA> upadku
<nemek> to co wy tam macie? dodaj dwa jabłka do 3 gruszek i powiedz jaki kolor mają jabłka?
<AaaA> różowe
<skrzyp> Czyli jeszcze większe ogłupianie ludzi
<winter> w gimnazjum to najlepiej nauczyłem się palić trawę, pić i chodzić na blałki
<spontaniczny> ale zimno ...
<spontaniczny> w gimnajum nauczyłem sie bic.
<AaaA> winter: tez dobre
<skrzyp> Zrób sobie kaloryfer BIOSem :)
<spontaniczny> reszty nauczyło mnie technikum.
<skrzyp> :)
<spontaniczny> w ciagu 4 lat technikum miałem 16 nauczycielej j.angielskiego.
<spontaniczny> nauczycielek*
<skrzyp> Ee?
<AaaA> 15 skonczylo w ciazy?
<AaaA> to byly lekcje:)
<winter> ja w gimnazju miałem nauczycielki angielskiego z ukrainy
<winter> tatiana i oksana
<winter> ale i tak nauczyłem się w miarę bo miałem prywatne lekcje, nie dlatego, że było w szkole
<spontaniczny> u nas w technikum podpalili dyrektora
<nemek> błedem nauczania jezyków w szkole jest to że równa się nie do tych którzy potrafią zastosować past perfect w passive voice, tylko do tych którzy robią czas przeszły za pomocą 'ared' i 'isd'
 * Wizard nauczył się w szkole
<Wizard> zacząłem się uczyć w pierwszej klasie, w 5 mówiłem już nieźle
<Wizard> potem maturkę zdawałem ustną z angielskiego
<Wizard> pikuś ;]
<spontaniczny> ja mature ustna zdałem na 85% a pisemna na 76
<Wizard> a ja na 4
<spontaniczny> słówek znam duzo natomiast gramatyka pada.
<Wizard> a ktoś się uczy innego języka jeszcze?
 * qermit rosyjskiego sie uczyl
<winter> ja bym chciał niemca i ruska
<winter> ruskiego na tyle znam żeby rozczytać cyrylicę
<spontaniczny> niemiecki be aczkolwiek ruski mi sie zawsze marzył.
<winter> i zrozumieć trochę, natomiast nic nie powiem
<Wizard> ну, русский простый
<winter> nu, ruskij prostyj
<winter> rosyjski jest prosty
<Wizard> tylko pisanie grażdanką mi nie wychodzi
<winter> nademną mieszka emerytowana nauczycielka rosyjskiego
<winter> ale nie chce już uczyć
<Wizard> a co, pytałeś?
<winter> tak
<Wizard> :D
<skrzyp> :)
<winter> nie chce jej się
<winter> ma emeryturkę i zadowolona (sic!)
 * winter pije druga kawę
 * PoKrAk wypił theraflu
<spontaniczny> Coś mnie na Busta Rhynes'a wzięło
<Wizard> huh?
<Wizard> a co to?
<PoKrAk> cpuny od trawki
<winter> taki raper, hamerykański murzyn
<winter> czas coś zjeść
<spontaniczny> O tak!
<spontaniczny> 2APc jeszce i moge się chliioutować.
<spontaniczny> 2Pac* - jeszcze się nie wybudziłem.
<barnex> cześć
<spontaniczny> siemka.
<Wizard> łe, czarnuchy kiedyś grały dobrze, teraz już nie
<Wizard> jak był jazz i blues to dało się tego słuchać jeszcze
<Wizard> a potem jktoś wymyślił gadanie do mikrofonu
<Wizard> i to niby kest muzyka
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> cześć shpaq
<lotharek> cześć
<lotharek> hm
<lotharek> to możliwe, że po updacie kernela (z repo)
<lotharek> zużycie procesora w chromie skoczyło do > 50%?
<PoKrAk> ćśezc
<PoKrAk> tak
<lotharek> zło.
<PoKrAk> zamknij chrome i otworz spowrotem
<lotharek> chwilowo przeskoczyłem na 2.6.35-23
<lotharek> brb
<PoKrAk> u mnie 100% procka jest :P
<PoKrAk> minirosetta zabiera 95%
<PoKrAk> killniete zaraz lookne ile chrome u mnie zbiera
<PoKrAk> chrome do 20% zabiera mi obecnie przy 2.6.37-10
<lotharek> re
<lotharek> hm, teraz jest kilkanaście %
<PoKrAk> działeś
 * PoKrAk se zamowił ksiązke przez internet
<bt4> cześć
<spontaniczny> re
<winter> er
<PoKrAk> heh jeszcze godzina
<spontaniczny> do końca świata?
<PoKrAk> nie na wigilie ór ki do przedszkola musze jechac
<PoKrAk> córki
<spontaniczny> Ja swojego przedszkola nie lubiłem.
<PoKrAk> to wiele wyjaśnia
<spontaniczny> Musiałem z takim kolega do toalety chodzić i spuszczać po nim wodę  bo się spłuczki bał.
<spontaniczny> getdeb.net ma paczki tylko dla ubu, czy dla debiana też?
<PoKrAk> deb to takze debian lecz moze nie stykac dla wesji stabilnej a dla testing tak
<spontaniczny> squezee to stable jest tak?
<PoKrAk> nie pamietam -> debian.org
<spontaniczny> testing. Czyli moge ściągać paczki z playdeb?
<winter> to ostatnie dni squeeza jako testing
<winter> jest już w stadium beta 2
<spontaniczny> a Leny to też juz stable jest, nie?
<spontaniczny> Lenny*
<winter> od dawna
<winter> niedługo będzie oldstable
<spontaniczny> czyli dobrze, ze sqeeze'ego zainstalowałem.
<winter> ja chcę spróbować sida
<winter> ale to za jakiś czas
<winter> idę zajarać :->
<NightWish`> bry ;>
<EsmD> yo
<Dreadlish> re
<EsmD> mam pytanie, w plycie glownej mam 2karty seciowe zintegrowane, moze ta plyta glowna sluzyc jako punkt dostepowy do internetu/firewall/router?
<winter> EsmD: tak
<winter> NightWish`: bry :->
<NightWish`> winter: :)
<Dreadlish> EsmD: a czego nie?
<NightWish`> EsmD: Dreadlish :)
<Dreadlish> NightWish`: dbry :D
<EsmD> bo jak podpinam na windowsie kabel do netu a do drugiej sieciowki kabel od laptopa to na systemie z ta plya glowna nie ma neta ani na laptopie
<Dreadlish> bo trzeba routing ustawić
<Dreadlish> iptablesa nauczyc sie używać
<EsmD> w windowsie? O.o
<Dreadlish> hmm
<EsmD> windows jest do gier przeciez... :D
<Dreadlish> tam to udostepnianie połączenia internetowego
<Dreadlish> robiłem to ostatnio w wieku 7 lat ...
<EsmD> udostepnilem, i nie dzialalo. Az taki glupi mi sie wydaje nie jestem :D
<winter> EsmD: jeśli przestaje działać to masz coś ze sprzętem
<EsmD> wlasnie ten sprzet jest jakis dziwny
<EsmD> wszystkie moje sprzety sa dziwne, karty graficzne dzialaja tylko w okreslonych plytach glownych, co jakis czas sie psuje i same naprawiaja gniazda od wentylatorkow...
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> nie tylko tobie
<Dreadlish> u mnie moja karta graficzna działa "bez walenia w obudowe" tylko na a7n8x i kt4av
<Dreadlish> nowa sie grzeje na każdej innej niż m3a770de
<EsmD> ja teraz smigam na a7nx8-e :)
<Dreadlish> procek jest tylko "odblokowywalny" na m3a770de
<EsmD> i mi dziala tylko karta asusa, ale to gforce 4
<Dreadlish> EsmD: jaki proc? :D
<EsmD> duron 1ghz, bo sempron mi nie wejdzie -.-
<EsmD> nie wiem czemu
<Dreadlish> EsmD: na głównej masz zworke
<Dreadlish> koło procka
<EsmD> CPU FSB?
<Dreadlish> daj ją w piny które są bliżej procka
<Dreadlish> EsmD: tak
<EsmD> ona jest blizej procka
<Dreadlish> EsmD: no to masz dziwnego semprona :D
<Dreadlish> EsmD: aleeee mój 2200+ jakoś też nie chciał działać na a7n8x(-e)
<EsmD> ta plyta glowna jest dziwna, najpierw bylo ze ramy dzialaja w okreslonych gniazdach tylko, pozniej ze one mi blokuja procesor bo jest za slaby.... :/
<EsmD> ja mam semprona 3000+, kupilem za 20zł :D
<Dreadlish> EsmD: ja dostałem athlona 3200+ za 5zł
<winter> EsmD: http://wklej.org/id/442284/
<EsmD> w kazdym razie, plyta glowna fajna, ale musze chyba druga taka sama zabudowac
<winter> to z mojego domowego firewalla :->
<Dreadlish> EsmD: ja kupilem nowke za 70zl
<EsmD> ja za darmo dostalem :>
<Dreadlish> winter: czyzby cos z mipsem? :D?
<EsmD> dziwne kopiuj-wklej nie dziala mi na chacie
<EsmD> *xchacie
<winter> Dreadlish: nieee, pIII 750mhz, 256mb ram, hddd 10gb
<winter> kupiłem za 80 zł :->
<winter> w obudowie leżącej, compaq
<Dreadlish> winter: to ja taki mam serwerek
<winter> do tego kupiłem 3 sieciówki, dwie 100mbit i jedna 1000mbit
<Dreadlish> tylko ze p4 1,7ghz, 768gb ddr, hdd 60gb
<winter> no to lepszy
<Dreadlish> winter: ja mam 6 kompow i nie wiem do czego je wykorzystać
<EsmD> ja mialem pentium 3 666mhz 512mb RIMM bez hdd a 70zł, sprzedalem bratu ktory to po jakims czasie na smietnik wyniosl, a mi nie chcial nawet sprzedac -.-
<EsmD> Dreadlish: daj jednego
<EsmD> tera potrzebuje 2x obudowy atx :/
<Dreadlish> EsmD: 5 uzywam stale
<Dreadlish> EsmD: obudow zawsze jest za malo
<EsmD> ja nie mam wcale :D
<Dreadlish> ja mam taką co sie w niej miesci 2xatx
<EsmD> znaczy mm jedna ale na zasilacz miejsce jest za duze
<EsmD> mAm tez fajnego lezacego, ta rakiete o ktora wczoraj pytalem jak z dyskietki zbutowac
<Dreadlish> EsmD: jeszcze mam do tej obudowy 486, 32mb simm, 4 akceleratory i 3 sieciowki
<PoKrAk> wiagre se kupcie na lezacego :D
<Dreadlish> hehe :DDDD
<PoKrAk> qwa zminiejszajac liczbe licencji na noda generuja nowy klucz ponowne aktywowanie starego klucza zajmuje 2 dni :/
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: to po co windowsa uzywasz?
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: userrzy uzywają
<EsmD> po co NODa uzywasz?
<EsmD> nie lepiej jakiegos darmowego avasta?
<EsmD> albo CIS
<EsmD> comodo internet security
<EsmD> pakiet
<PoKrAk> ja mam na biurku 2 maszyny z linuxem moja + testowa + winzgroze + terminal dostepu do kilku serwerów
<EsmD> i ci sie to wszystko na biurku miesci?
<EsmD> duze masz ;D
<winter> avast ssie
<PoKrAk> EsmD: bo nod jest skuteczny i trafiłem na przeszło 250 kompów na problemy z nim tylko na 2 maszynach
 * winter ma cisa
<EsmD> ja mialem cis'a, ale mnie denerwuje firewall
<PoKrAk> na biurku 1 obudowa 3 klawiatury 3 monitory 3 myszki pod biurkiem 2 maszyny
<Dreadlish> ja mam wlasnie na biurku netbooka ktorego uzywam, kolege, kolezanke i jakiegos e2160 z MENu
<winter> EsmD: możesz nie instalować firewalla
<Dreadlish> a tak normalnie to tego netbooka, acera 5630ez o ile pamietam, 2 monitory i tyle
<PoKrAk> qrde jeden komplet bym chetnie zlikwidował jakby był sposób zeby pomiedzy windowsem a linuxem mozna było sie poruszac na zasadzie naj na podwójnej karcie grafiki sie przemieszczasz przez 2 monitory
<EsmD> wiem winter ale comodo wydaje mi sie jakis taki.. smieszny
<Dreadlish> EsmD: ja uzywam aviry ktora w moich progsach wykrywa syfy :D
<winter> dobry soft to jest
<EsmD> dobry soft to jest (znaczy firewall) Online Armor
<EsmD> ale od jakiegos czasu, z pol roku bedzie, kazdy firewall po odinstalowaniu blokuje neta
<PoKrAk> kupic linksysa z serii wrt i wgrac mu alternatywnego softa
<Dreadlish> tomato czy openwrt?
<winter> i cis nie pierdzieli, że nie chce być na serverze 2008
<PoKrAk> i masz dostep do konsolii i zwiekszona funkcjonalnosc zmiejszone zoozycie pradu w stosunku co do kompa
<EsmD> ide pograc w Little Fighter2
<winter> tylko się instaluje bez piszczenia
<karmelek> PoKrAk: nie takie fajne te wrt sa
<PoKrAk> karmelek: mam 4 sztuki wszystkie na tomato i nie narzekam
<PoKrAk> stabilne jak byk
<Dreadlish> ja mam br6104 i nie wiem jak mu openwrt skonfigurowac T>T
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: tylko tomato
<karmelek> tomato mowisz...
<EsmD> jak zmniejszam jasnosc i kontrast to mi strzela monitor (slysze iskry), co to moze byc?
<karmelek> mozna sprobowac
<karmelek> openwrt testowalem
<Dreadlish> dobra
<PoKrAk> karmelek: tracisz gwarancje wgrywajac soft alternatywny jakby co
<winter> EsmD: na śmieci
<Dreadlish> sprawdze czy to wspiera tomato
<PoKrAk> oki zbieram sie do przedszkola :) powoli
<karmelek> PoKrAk: nie trace
<EsmD> winter: ale co sie z nim dzieje?
<PoKrAk> karmelek: tracisz sprawdzałem :)
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: nie traci bo moze wgrac spowrotem stary soft...
<winter> EsmD: coś się spierdoliło :-D
<karmelek> PoKrAk: to dziwne, wiesz, bo jak dostalem to do testow to wlasnie pytalem
<PoKrAk> chyba ze nie padnie ci na maxa i przed daniem do serwisu wrocisz do orginalnego firmware
<karmelek> zreszta linksys sie reklamuje mozliwoscia wgrania
<EsmD> no jedynie przy zmniejszonym kontrascie i jasnosci nie ma zamazanego obrazu
<PoKrAk> karmelek: jak przegladałem dokumentacje to było ze traci sie
<PoKrAk> bo to nie ich firmware
<EsmD> ale dziala...
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: o ile nie padnie ci tak ze nic nie wgrasz
<karmelek> ja pytalem na suporcie
<Dreadlish> jak nie padnie to masz
<PoKrAk> karmelek: i tak beda kombinowac jak kon od gore
<PoKrAk> poszło przepiecie ko kablach telefonicznych i padł modem w roterze niedawno mi u klienta to odmówili naprawy gwarancyjnej
<PoKrAk> i tłumaczyli sie ze trzeba odłanczac
<PoKrAk> i zadne tłumaczenie nie pomogło nie i %$#
<AaaA> :) jesli nie bylo tego w instrukcji moga sie pocalowac
<PoKrAk> w domu
<PoKrAk> odmowa naprawy gwarancyjnej i koniec tematu było
<AaaA> zobacz w gwar albo instrukcji czy nei jest napisane o przepiecu/burzy itp
<PushUpek> pierwsze słyszę żeby taki zapis był w gwarancji ;)
<PushUpek> w umowie z providerem, to owszem ;D
<Dreadlish> dobrz
<AaaA> pewnie jest tylko o mechanicznym uszkodzeniu
<Dreadlish> trzeba obadać w chacie
<Dreadlish> to tomato
<karmelek> PoKrAk: zalezy od wieku urzadzenia jeszcze
<PoKrAk> miało miesiac
<karmelek> bo zawsze mozna oddac z niezgodnosci
<karmelek> no to tym bardzije
<karmelek> 'ni dziala i uj'
<PushUpek> hmm a najlepiej, to oddać na gwarancję, bo nie dziala ;)
<PushUpek> i nie mówić z jakiego powodu
<PoKrAk> tak oddałem
<PoKrAk> opis działa lan i wifi adsl nie
<karmelek> PushUpek: gwarancja to dobra wola producenta
<PushUpek> nie w polskim prawie ;]
<karmelek> a niezgodnosc towaru z umowa
<karmelek> jest bardziej jednoznaczna
<Dreadlish> kurde mać
<PoKrAk> oki spadam do jutra
<PushUpek> nart
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś cerberusa lite?
<PushUpek> eclipse ma jakiś deinstalator pluginów? czy trzeba ręcznie je wywalać
<thomas82> Czesc, orientuje sie ktos czy wylaczenie journalingu w ext4 moze spowodowac utrate danych tych ktore jeszcze nie zostaly zapisane, czy wszystkich ktore sa na dysku ?
<Wizard> PushUpek: ma
<PushUpek> Wizard: już znalazłem
<Wizard> btw, eclipse ssie pałkę
<PushUpek> wiem, ale nie ma lepszego darmowego ide do pythona :P nie licząc vima
<swistak35> away
<swistak35> : F
<xfermi> hejka
<xfermi> pytanko mam
<xfermi> jak sie na dzień dzisiejszy sprawuje natty?
<xfermi> jakies problemy z nim sa? tzn jezeli chodzi np o dostepność ppa dla 11.04
<skrzyp> Re
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> jak koniecznie chcesz się bawić, to se postaw gentoo ~
<xfermi> Wizard - do mnie piszesz? bo w tej chwili nie jestem w stanie zinterpretować twojego wpisu
<xfermi> tak btw gentoo juz mialem u siebie na kompie
<xfermi> jakos nie zauwazylem wiekszej "wydajności" nijeżeli używając ubuntu
<xfermi> po za tym potrzebuje szybkiego systemu - tzn szybkiego - nie czekajac 1 dnia na kompilacje np gnoma
<skrzyp> Gentoo to coś jak jajecznica, tylko się długo robi i nigdy nie jest dobrze ścięta i posolona
<xfermi> hehhe
<skrzyp> Archa weź jak ma być lekkie
<skrzyp> Debiana jak stabilne
<skrzyp> Ubuntu jak łatwe i pomocne
<xfermi> Debiana używam na serwerze
<xfermi> Archa mam na stacjonarce
<xfermi> a ubu na lapku
<skrzyp> A Sabayona jak chcesz ubu-deb-gen2
<xfermi> konkretnie potrzebuje app indicator-menuapplet z ubu 11.04
<skrzyp> A mandriva i inne rpmki odpada :)
<mati75> re
<xfermi> poniewaz ma wsparcie dla qt + gtk i pokazuje nazwe aplikacji jaka jest aktualnie uzywana
<xfermi> cos jak w gnome-globalmenu
<skrzyp> Natty na razie nie sprawia problemów wychowawczych
<xfermi> skrzyp - dzięki za odpowiedz
<skrzyp> :)
<xfermi> rpmi to wogóle parodia
<xfermi> kiedys mialem opensuse 11.2
<skrzyp> Tja
<xfermi> nim zainstalowalem proste
<xfermi> kadu
<xfermi> musialem klikac z 10 razy importuj w yascie przy aktualizacji repo
<skrzyp> Musiałem ściągać 4gb z sieci i jeszcze nie chciało się uruchomić :)
<xfermi> hahha
<xfermi> xD
<skrzyp> Bo się wyłożył przy stawianiu grubego
<xfermi> zapytam jeszcze tak - instalując debiana moge uzyc debów z ubuntu dotyczących np appletów?
<skrzyp> Raczej tak
<skrzyp> Ale może wybuchnąć ten eliksir :)
<skrzyp> Więc ostrożnie
<xfermi> oki doki
<xfermi> aaa wlasnie
<xfermi> jak juz zadaje pytania
<skrzyp> :)
<xfermi> mam na laptopie 1280x800 rozdzielczosc
<xfermi> moge za pomoca ubuntu 10.10
<xfermi> zwiększyć niż ta którą automatycznie mi przyddzieliło
<xfermi> dodam ze matryca to 15,4
<skrzyp> xrandr może wszystko
<xfermi> hehe dzieki
<skrzyp> Ja kiedyś ustawiłem rozdzielczość 80x25
<xfermi> hahha
<skrzyp> PIKSELI
<xfermi> fajnie sie używało?
<skrzyp> Bo chciałem zmienić tty :)
<skrzyp> Kursor był widoczny że wszystkimi szczegółami :)
<xfermi> tylko kursor ;p
<skrzyp> Tja
<skrzyp> I litery xte...
<rafiksx> witam, mam maly problem. Po przelaczeniu w tryb konsoli (ctrl+alt+f1) mam czarny ekran, moze ktos cos poradzic?
<skrzyp> A to czasem nie jest konsola? :)
<skrzyp> Spróbuj inną, np. F2
<rafiksx> tez to samo
<rafiksx> na f7 wraca na x
<skrzyp> A to masz coś z driverem do grafiki albo /etc/inittab nawala
<rafiksx> wlasnie chce sterowniki zaktualizowac, ale nie moge wylaczyc x
<skrzyp> Albo getty wcięło
<rafiksx> tzn moge, ale po wylaczeniu nic nie zrobie ;(
<skrzyp> To w grubie przy uruchamianiu wpisz na końcu opcji bootowania 'single'
<skrzyp> I cię uruchomi w starym terminalu bez x'ów
<skrzyp> Ja tak miałem kiedyś na debianie
<rafiksx> wlasnie tez czytalem, zeby w grupie usunac po quiet splash, ale tez nie dziala
<rafiksx> grubie*
<skrzyp> A single i nox też dodaj na końcu linii
<rafiksx> tzn dodac po 'initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-22-generic'?
<skrzyp> Albo jak masz do wyboru to recovery mode
<skrzyp> To ma być mniej więcej tak
<skrzyp> "linux /ścieżka/do.jaja (...blabla opcje...) single nox"
<skrzyp> Bez quiet splash
<skrzyp> I wuala
<Nerihsa> voila
<skrzyp> Hej
<skrzyp> Ja tam ne frąs
<rafiksx> okej, sprawdze ;)
<skrzyp> :)
<rafiksx> brb
<skrzyp> Na koniec tip na święta
<skrzyp> xsnow, to padający śnieg i mikołaje na pulpit
<skrzyp> :)
<skrzyp> Kurwaaaaaa... Nienawidzę korków
<skrzyp> Stoję w takim jednym i właśnie się spóźniam
<skrzyp> :-/
<skrzyp> :-|
<skrzyp> :-\
<rafiksx> no, wyglada na to, ze wszystko gra ;) dzieki
<gtriderxc> "Wykryto następujące dyski twarde:
<gtriderxc> SAMSUNG HM250HI
<gtriderxc> Czy to jest poprawne?"
<gtriderxc> to jest text z testowania systemu ubuntu
<gtriderxc> podoba Wam się pytanie??"Czy to jest poprawne?"
<HollyBlue> no nieszczególnie
<gtriderxc> bo mi nie bardzo
<gtriderxc> jakies propozycje
<gtriderxc> ??
<gtriderxc> bo ja nie mam prądu
<HollyBlue> mhm
<Nerihsa> gtriderxc: jak to nie masz pradu?
<Nerihsa> to czym oddychasz?
<gtriderxc> jakos juz mi sie oddychanie zmęczyło:)
<HollyBlue> oddychanie się męczy?
<gtriderxc> no czasem:)
<gtriderxc> jest jeszcze opcja "czy to jest ok" i tez nie za fajnie to wygląda
<Onerad> nie znam sie specjalnie, ale u mnie nazwa tez mam samsunga wyglada b. podobnie
<Onerad> czy ktos ma stellarium na ubuntu 10.10
<Onerad> ?
<HollyBlue> znalazłam geniusza
<HollyBlue> na fotce :D
<HollyBlue> http://cdn1.asteroid.pl/c4/a.eu.fotka.pl.s3.amazonaws.com/061/554/61554023_500.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3xw8dfx> (at cdn1.asteroid.pl)
<HollyBlue> :D
<mati75> ten hełm już mu nie pomoże
<HollyBlue> fakt
<HollyBlue> już się urodził
<Onerad> czy ktos tu uzywa ubuntu 10.10?
<Onerad> wogule
<gtriderxc> ja mam chyba jeszcze stellarium
<gtriderxc> ja
<Onerad> mam problem ze stallarium bo wszystko niby ok, ale nie ma zadnych przyciskow prawie nic po za niebem
<mati75> niektórzy to debole
<mati75> debile*
<mati75> <MiS> NaPisALEM SKryPt dZieki ktoREmu mOZNa kOMunIKOwAc SIE Z pokeMOnaMi,
<mati75> <MiS> PoLEGA NA tyM ze ScROLL Miga I Pisza SiE rozNEj wieLKOSci lITerY
<mati75> <MiS> tYLKO PrOBLem POLeGA na TYM Ze jUZ 3 DZIEn mi mIga i nIE WIEm co zrObic.
<HollyBlue> :P
<HollyBlue> mati75: niektórzy to debile a reszta ma radochę :)
<gtriderxc> czasem mam wrazenie ze niktorzy tu pomylili pokoje
<mati75> HollyBlue: niestety
<gtriderxc> z tego co wiem to ten pokoj jest wlasnie dla takich "debili" wiec co tu robia tacy overlordzi i cwaniacy??
<Onerad> na poprzednich wydaniach ubuntu nie mialem problemow ze st. a w 10 . 10 jest bezurzyteczne
<Onerad> bez uzyteczne
<Onerad> * heh
<gtriderxc> Polska to jest wspaniały kraj gdzie pojęcie "społeczności " rozumiane jest w wyjątkowy sposób
<Onerad> wlasnie widze
<gtriderxc> pewnie dlatego tak "daleko" jestesmy w przodzie przed innymi krajami jak chociazby Czechy
<gtriderxc> "przed"
<Onerad> jesli ktos ma ubu 10.10 i stellarium poprosze o odpowiedz
<gtriderxc> czekaj sek
<Onerad> wow
<gtriderxc> zrobie dobry uczynek i stestuje przy okazji na 11.04
<Onerad> juz widzialem 11.04 fajne : )
<Dreadlish> re
<Onerad> chociaz to nowe srodowisko potrzebuje paru latek zeby byc lepsze od mac os
<gtriderxc> mi sie "to nowe" nie instaluje do konca bo nie mam wsparcia 3d
<gtriderxc> odpala mi sie to stellarium na 10.04
<gtriderxc> 10.10
<gtriderxc> wsensie
<Onerad> i wszystko jest ok, te guziki po lewej i na dole, u mnie wyskakuje pusta belka
<gtriderxc> wlasnie nie bardzo wiem jak sie nim steruje
<gtriderxc> niegdy nie mialem czasu dociekac jak ten program naprawde dziala
<xfermi> skrzyp - dzięki xrandr działa pięknie
<Onerad> na dole i po lewej powinny byc auto ukrywajace belki z przyciskami
<gtriderxc> ok mam
<gtriderxc> chyba
<gtriderxc> jak wjedziesz myszą na te cyferki na dole
<gtriderxc> wyswietla sie menu
<Onerad> na dole nie,
<gtriderxc> ja mam na dole
<Onerad> normalnie po lewej sa opcje i otwieraja sie okna z ustawieniami
<gtriderxc> sekunda
<Onerad> u mnie wszystko nie aktywne
<Onerad> i nie mam zadnych ctferek
<Onerad> y*
<gtriderxc> masz tylko dookoła sciany i niebo u góry?
<Onerad> tak
<gtriderxc> i na dole z lewej nic??
<gtriderxc> ja mam w lewym dolnym rogu dwa menu
<gtriderxc> jedno poziome i jedno pionowe
<Onerad> po dojechaniu do krawedzi dolnej i lewej wyskakuje belka ale na niej sa tylko cienie po przyciskach
<gtriderxc> zobacz jaką masz wersje w centrum oproramowania
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<gtriderxc> cienie...
<Onerad> 0.10.5-0
<Onerad> taka mam zainstalowana w synaptiku sprawdzilem
<HollyBlue> :)
<gtriderxc> qrde to  nie wiem
<gtriderxc> mi sie nie chce zepsuc bez wzgledu na to jak sie staram
<gtriderxc> moze przeinstaluj
<gtriderxc> stery do karty masz dobre??
<Onerad> juz probowalem
<mati75> http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/wlamywacz-kretyn/
<gtriderxc> na 11.04 tez mi sie odpaliło
<gtriderxc> próbowałeś naciskac na te cienie przyciskow??
<gtriderxc> co ciekawe na 11.04 odpala się łąka a nie obserwatorium
<Onerad> strzalkami operujesz badz myszka ale bez 3d to slabo
<Onerad> probowalem naciskac ale nie dzialaja
<gtriderxc> qrde dziwne. szkoda bo fajny program
<gtriderxc> a sprobuj na wirtualnej sobie odpalic
<gtriderxc> zobaczysz czy bedzie tak samo
<gtriderxc> a na formu gdzies nie ma takiego tematu??
<Onerad> sprubuje mam akurat 10.04
<Onerad> nic nie znalazlem
<gtriderxc> program ma polską stronę takze mozesz gdzies tam znalexc maila i napisac do kogos czemu tak jest
<Dreadlish> mati75: właśnie to czytałem na rssach
<Onerad> ok
 * winter otwiera piwo
 * bt4 właśnie otworzył
<winter> :->
<winter> jakie masz?
<bt4> tyskie
<winter> ja kujawiaka
<bt4> własnie przyszedłem ze sklepu z trzema sztukami he
<winter> ja mam tylko 1 :->
<bt4> no to zdrówko winter
<bt4> uu;/
<winter> zdrówko
<bt4> nie pilem kujawiaka nigdy
<winter> odbiję sobie po świętach
<winter> bt4: dobre są cvhociarz przed przejęciem browaru były lepsze
<bt4> teraz to zadne piwo z chmielem nie ma nic wspólnego
<winter> teraz włąścicielem jest duży, polski browar, a kiedyś było to piwo regionalne produkowane w bydgoszczy
<bt4> na spirtusie wszystko
<winter> tego nie wiem
<bt4> muszę opuźnic urachamianie conkieg
<bt4> *conkiego
<winter> znam ten problem
<bt4> bo strtuje mi przed compizem i łąduje sie na 1 plan he
<winter> ja odpalam ręcznie z ikonki na panelu
<bt4> ale mozna obejść
<winter> sleep :->
<bt4> ta
<winter> sleep 5 && conky
<bt4> a tak sobie myslałem od czego to jest bo nie restartowałem kompa z tydzien... i nagle po restarcie takie co
<bt4> albo z 15 na wszselki wypadek
<winter> 5 powinno chyba styknąć
<winter> albo 7
<winter> czy 8
<winter> 7,5 :->
<bt4> w moim przypadku przydało by sie jeszcze kadu i xchat tak zrobić bo mam neta bezprzewodowego z orange i zanim
<bt4> wbije sobie pin i połaczy to troche trwa
<bt4> dlatego wszystko ustawie na 15 :)
<bt4> a conkiego dam z kadu zeby smutno mu nie było samemu ;pp
<termi>  tak z innej beczki wtf conkie?
<termi> :)
<bt4> conky
<bt4> zainstaluj i zobacz :P
<termi> czytam :)
<termi> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=73966
<termi> o tym mowimy tak?
<bt4> tak
<termi> rozumiem ze to jest monitor systemu tak?
<winter> głównie
<bt4> mozesz sobie poczte skonfigurować lub update
<winter> http://imgur.com/yh0Qy.jpg
<bt4> winter masz te same jajko co ja ;p
<winter> najnowsze mavericka
<termi> ładnie sie to prezentuje
<termi> :)
<termi> musze wyprobowac
<termi> tylko sie zastanawiam czy przy 512 ramu nie bedzie to zbyt duze obiciazenie
<Dreadlish> winter: ładny styl do gtk, tylko masz duży kawałek zużycia ramu :D
<bt4> termi, albo htopa zatop sobie w tle
<spontaniczny> termi: wbrew pozorom conky nie żre tyle ramu.
<termi> a compiz posilkuje sie ramem i mozliwosciami tylko karty graficznej czy ram systemoowy tez zjada?
<Dreadlish> termi: u mnie przy włączonym compizie z operą było ~300mb
<Dreadlish> na gnome
<spontaniczny> compiz żre wszystko co pod reką jest.
<spontaniczny> Jak masz słabego kompa i karte nie polecam
<Dreadlish> oooo właśnie
<Dreadlish> może by sprawdził jak linuch zachowuje sie na moim pc :D
<Dreadlish> to jest chyba jedyny komp w moim pokoju na którym nie było kiedykolwiek linucha
<termi> :)
<bt4> Dreadlish, nie daj mu cierpieć
<bt4> wewal mi Archa :)
<termi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AnKS9px_Dk fajne  ma mozliwosci :)
<termi> ok wyprobuje pozniej jak to smiga u mnie teraz czas na shiopiing
<bt4> *Mu
<termi> BBL
<Dreadlish> bt4: a jak. Z NETINSTALLA!
<spontaniczny> termi: instaluj sobie fluxa i walnij conky
<Dreadlish> bt4: i to wszystko walne na dysk ata 30 gb bo nie chce mi sie repartycjonować
<bt4> Dreadlish, no to odżyje komp hehe :)
<Dreadlish> bt4: musze sobie kupić jakieś 2,5' na ata
<bt4> do lapka ?
<Dreadlish> bt4: do kieszeni
<bt4> Dreadlish, dobra sprawa
<Dreadlish> bt4: albo kupić kieszeń na sate + 2,5" na sate
<bt4> Dreadlish,  ja potrzebuje dysku i tej całej kieszenie do HP bo leży mi bezużyteczny
<bt4> *kieszeni
<Dreadlish> bt4: ja mówie o kieszeni usb
<bt4> a ja o dysku i takiej kieszeni do laptopa :p
<Dreadlis1> nie wiem co sie stało
<Dreadlis1> ale coś mnie wywaliło z shella
<bt4> Dreadlis1, u
<bt4> Dreadlis1, połaczenie zostało przerwane po drugiej stronie ??
<Dreadlis1> bt4: ta
<bt4> Dreadlis1, miałem tak dzisiej i wczoraj ze 2x
<bt4> nie wiem tez od czego
<bt4> Dreadlish, i co bedziesz stawiał na tej 30 ??
<Dreadlish> bt4: hmm
<Dreadlish> archa :D
<bt4> :)
<Dreadlish> od razu zobacze z czym sie je te zamknięte stery ati
<Dreadlish> bo nigdy tego na oczy nie widziałęm
<bt4> Dreadlish, heh :P
<bt4> Dreadlish, he kiedyś siedzimy u nas w takim lokalnym barze pijemy piwo sobie... nudy nic się nie działo ciekawego
<bt4> każdy siedział i zamulał.... na to jeden ziomek mówi... dobra idziemy do mnie postawimy jakiegoś linuxa bedzie fajnie
<bt4> zebraliśmy sie i poszliśmy hehe :)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> dobry pomysł miał
<bt4> no <lol>
<Dreadlish> jak to powiedział mój kolega
<Dreadlish> nie ma lepszego powodu do marnowania czasu jak stawianie linucha
<bt4> Dreadlish, dobre :)
<Onerad> czy ktos tu uzywa stellarium na ubu 10.10
<Onerad> ??
<Dreadlish> nyet
<bt4> Dreadlish, a mi sie ostatnio ze 3 miesiace temu grub wysypał... error 17 tak bez powodu nic nie grzeałem nic nie robiłem
<Dreadlish> zapewne
<Dreadlish> bt4: hmm, bad sectory panie
<Onerad> to moze ktos zna kogos kto jak wyzej : /
<bt4> Onerad, czekaj
<bt4> Dreadlish, a wiesz co było najlepsze w tym wszystkim
<Dreadlish> nie?
<bt4> Dreadlish, byłem na wyjeździe nie miałem nawet dvd w lapie bo pozyczyłem kumplowi
<Dreadlish> uuuu
<bt4> ;/
<Dreadlish> kurde mać
<Nerihsa> poor thing
<Dreadlish> ten mój dvd w pccie to coś strasznie czuły
<bt4> 4 dni bez kompa ;/
<Dreadlish> mam 2x jakiegoś lg h55n chyba
<bt4> aż musiałem kupic heh
<Dreadlish> jeden ruszył z kopa
<Dreadlish> z archem 2009.2
<Dreadlish> drugi mieli
<Dreadlish> były kupowane tego samego dnia
<bt4> he
<Dreadlish> po drodze wrzuce netinstalla na pendrive
<bt4> ja nie mam boota z usb ;/
<bt4> Onerad, ja zainstalowałem teraz. mow o co chodzu
<bt4> *chodzi
<Dreadlish> bt4, jak myślisz x86 czy amd64?
<bt4> x86
<Dreadlish> chociaż w zasadzie mam procek 100% amd64 compatible
<Dreadlish> bo to athlon ii x3
<Dreadlish> ale flashplayer ma cudy
<Dreadlish> Szatan: coś siadło
<bt4> Dreadlish, jakos nie mam przekonania do amd
<Dreadlish> ja raz zainstalowałem na netbooku
<Dreadlish> i nie czułem różnicy
<Dreadlish> jezuuuu... czego żaden z sąsiadów nie ma dobrego neta/wifi (niepotrzebne skreślić)
<bt4> Dreadlish, hehe
<Dreadlish> chociaż nie ma co skreślać
<Dreadlish> bo nie mają ani dobrego łącza ani wifi
<Dreadlish> a nie ja jade na nełozdradzie jeden miegabit
<Dreadlish> za którą płace w zasadzie jak za 2 mbity
 * bt4 otwiera drugie piwo 
 * winter już nie ma
 * Dreadlish nawet kupić nie może
 * winter też
 * Dreadlish winter: realnie ?
<Onerad> moje stellarium wyglada tak http://lh4.ggpht.com/_y2eQg9TvjzM/TRDPV2X0szI/AAAAAAAACHw/1RiCpxRp8d4/s640/zrzut_ekranu.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/327akl8> (at lh4.ggpht.com)
<Dreadlish> Onerad: to se aiglxa włącz
<Psotnick> nie wiecie może jak się ściąga i instaluje programy bzr'em?
<Dreadlish> rtfm?
<Dreadlish> tosz to sie tym przecież commituje
<Dreadlish> i ju
<bt4> Onerad, to nieciekawie Ci wyglada
<Dreadlish> mój komputer jest prze
<Dreadlish> wiecie co sie stanie gdy włoże kość ramu jak działa?
<Dreadlish> nic.
<Onerad> aiglxa ??
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> akcelerację
<Dreadlish> 3d
<bt4> 3d
<Onerad> mam jesli o to chodzi to jest ok
<Dreadlish> jaka karta graficzna?
<Onerad> tylko ma jakies jakby braki
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: właśnie jestem w trakcie :) Ale nie wiem czy mi się do końca chce, a jako, że jestem z natury leniwy postanowiłem zapytać tutaj :)
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: to idź zapal/pooglądaj tv
<Onerad> bo ja wiem dell intel 2 4g ramu w sumie laptop
<Onerad> grafika jest ok
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: nie lubię TV(wszystko co bym ewentualnie obejrzał mam w necie) i nie palę :)
<Dreadlish> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep nv
<Dreadlish> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep intel
<Dreadlish> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep radeon
<Dreadlish> jakoś się powinno znaleść
<bt4> Onerad, jaka masz karte graficzna
<Dreadlish> kurde mać
<Dreadlish> tak to jest jak dostajesz shella po znajomości
<bt4> Dreadlish, co jest?
<Onerad> jezu jak ja mam karte graficzna, gdzie to pisze
<Dreadlish> Onerad: napisałem ci 3 polecenia
<Dreadlish> odpal je z roota
<Onerad> ok
<Dreadlish> i powiedz co ci z wszystkich 3 wywaliło
<bt4> jest napisane a nie gdzie pisze
<Dreadlish> jak ktoś ma wolny framebuffer
<Dreadlish> to mu pisze
<bt4> ;]
<Dreadlish> i tak z polskiego orzeł nie jestem
<Dreadlish> co nie zwalnia mnie z umiejętności poprawnego pisania po polsku
<nipple> cześć
<Dreadlish> cze
<bt4> no ta
<nipple> usunąłem menu System→Preferencje
<bt4> cze
<Onerad> jest napisane jak ustawic haslo roota, wlaczyc w sensie
<nipple> jak mam je przywrócić? :)
<Dreadlish> Onerad: sudo -i wpisz
<Dreadlish> i jesteś na roocie
<Dreadlish> z swoim hasłem
<nipple> honk
<Dreadlish> nipple: hmm
<Dreadlish> gnoma trzeba przywracać
<Dreadlish> do ustawień po instalacji
<nipple> czy mogę krzyknąć fffuuu-?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> nikt ci nie broni
<nipple> FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-!!!!!
<nipple> już
<nipple> koniecznie muszę?
<Dreadlish> jak znajdziesz jak to wrócić inaczej
<bt4> Dreadlish, a jak by zainstalował gnome-do
<Dreadlish> to będzie fajnie
<Dreadlish> bt4: to by mu to niewiele dało
<bt4> czekaj.
<bt4> ;/
<nipple> bt4: juz zainstalowalem, co teraz?
<bt4> mysle he
<bt4> a pasek u góry masz ta
<nipple> tak
<nipple> wszystko jest, tylko nie ma jednego tego
<bt4> ?
<bt4> jak klikniesz prawy to masz zmodyfikuj menu
<bt4> i sobie dodaj
<nipple> moge dac nawet screena
<Onerad> bt4 pierwsze z sudo nic nie dalo
<Dreadlish> Onerad: a reszta?
<Onerad> gie nic
<nipple> dac tego screena?
<Dreadlish> Onerad: a trzecie?
<bt4> tam jest przywróć czy coś
<Onerad> [    10.944] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"
<Onerad> [    10.944] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
<Onerad> [    10.945] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to masz jakiegoś radeona
<Dreadlish> ale jakiego
<Dreadlish> to ja już nie wiem
<Dreadlish> lspci | grep VGA
<Dreadlish> to już nie z roota
<nipple> to do mnie?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> do Onerada
<bt4> nipple, daj screena
 * bt4 poszedl do wc
<Onerad> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> mobility hd3650
<Dreadlish> glxinfo | grep direct
<nipple> witaj
<bt4> nipple, masz
<bt4> ?
<Onerad> direct rendering: Yes
<nipple> zara
<Dreadlish> Onerad: poczekaj sec
<Dreadlish> dam ci link do sterów
<nipple> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/461/zrzutekranutu.png
<Onerad> na innych dystrybucjach chodzil bez zazutu
<nipple> a tak btw co powiecie o moim configu conky?
<Dreadlish> to nie wiem
<nipple> jeszcze nie skończony
<nipple> afk brb
<Dreadlish> nipple: daj conkyego do własnego windowa
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> chyba ojcu kupie karte na minipci na standard g
<Dreadlish> bo jak jest b+g to router pracuje mi w b
<Onerad> ale ten link do sterow poprosze bo mi sie grzeje i moze na to pomoze
<Dreadlish> zainstaluj fglrx-drivers
<Onerad> calym zdaniem sudo apt-get ... ?
<Dreadlish> sudo apt-get install fglrx-drivers
<bt4> mówimy całymi zdaniami panowie :PP
<Onerad> E: Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu fglrx-drivers
<bt4> update
<Onerad> alle sie dzieje
<nipple> całym zdaniem ... sudo apt-get install fglrx-drivers?
<nipple> Dreadlish: po kiego?
<Onerad> uupdate
<bt4> Dreadlish, i jak tam idzie z archem?
<Onerad> zamknolem terminal jestem za cienki : (
<bt4> Onerad, poogladaj TV ;)
<Onerad> tak zrobie
<Dreadlish> bt4: hmm, musze przeczyścić usbki w netbooku
<Dreadlish> JEST KURDEN WAFLEN
<Dreadlish> wreszcie mi pendriva czyta
<bt4> brawo
<Dreadlish> ipa 4 everything
<Dreadlish> czyt. alkohol za 6zł którego uzywa sie do czyszczenia wszystkiego
<bt4> heehe
<Dreadlish> tzn. elektroniki
<Dreadlish> root@nb:~# dd if=/home/krzysiek/archlinux-2010.05-netinstall-i686.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Dreadlish> 327680+0 przeczytanych recordów
<Dreadlish> TO chciałem zobaczyć
<Dreadlish> 327680+0 zapisanych recordów
<Dreadlish> skopiowane 167772160 bajtów (168 MB), 54,5366 s, 3,1 MB/s
<bt4> no no ładnie
<bt4> Dreadlish, to jednam poważnie archa bedziesz stawiał
<bt4> :)
<Dreadlish> bt4: tak.
<bt4> ja mam tez stacjonarke stac nieużywana... kuzyn mi kiedys do naprawy przyniusł bo zalilacz mu padł hehe postawie mu archa :)
<Dreadlish> heh
<bt4> jutro
<bt4> ale się zdziwi :)
<Dreadlish> ta
<bt4> tzn nie padł zasilacz tylko grafa potrzebowała wiecej prądu
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> czyli zasilacz padł
<Dreadlish> chiński ModeKom/Megabajt/inny szajs
<bt4> na słabszym sprzęcie bedzie śmugał
<bt4> *śmigał
<Dreadlish> heh
<bt4> aż bdzie trzeszczało
<bt4> będzie *
<Dreadlish> ja dziękuje bogu że kupiłem fortrona
<bt4> ;)
<Dreadlish> co ma 420W a nie 400W
<Dreadlish> bo jeszcze zrobiłem troche overclocka
<Dreadlish> i wyszło 3x3,2GHz
<Dreadlish> stabilne
<bt4> no popatrz
<Dreadlish> i mam jeszcze 20W zapasu
<Dreadlish> i możliwe że znowu dostanę stypendium naukowe w maju
<Dreadlish> to znowu będę miał 2900 na "informatyzację"
<Dreadlish> dobrz
<Dreadlish> ide do wc, bede zaraz
<Dreadlish> dobrz
<Dreadlish> root@nb:~# dd if=/home/krzysiek/archlinux-2010.05-netinstall-i686.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Dreadlish> 327680+0 przeczytanych recordów
<Dreadlish> 327680+0 zapisanych recordów
<Dreadlish> skopiowane 167772160 bajtów (168 MB), 54,5366 s, 3,1 MB/s
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> coś mi sie wkleiło
<Dreadlish> przez przypadek
<Nerihsa> meow\
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> base  sie ciągnie jakby tego nigdy nie robił
<lisu> o/
 * KiFka hi
<xyron_> czesc
<xyron_> mam pytanie
<Psotnick> słuchamy :)
<xyron_> dzieki :P
<Psotnick> nie ma za co :D
<xyron_> otoz mam polaczenie z siecia wi-fi i router jest daleko, mam samsunga wave z ktorym moge sie polaczyc przez wi-fi z moim laptopem, jednak AP jest za daleko, wiec zastanawiam sie czy da sie nawiazac dodatkowe polaczenie oprocz tego z AP przez wifi, dodatkowo z telefonem
<xyron_> kurcze, chyba zamotalem :P
<Psotnick> zależy od karty
<Psotnick> wiem o co chodzi :)
<xyron_> aha :)
<Psotnick> ale jest na to mała szansa
<xyron_> no wlasnie tak myslalem
<xyron_> mam atherosa
<Quintasan> \o
<Psotnick> ja też i nie mogę tego zrobić :)
<Psotnick> konkretnie AR5001
<Psotnick> taki chipset
<xyron_> a gdybym stworzyl wirtualny interfejs i w jednym tym prawdziwym polaczeniu uzywal network applet menagera, a w drugim na wirtualnym np wicd'a??
<Psotnick> nie da rady, bo karta tego fizycznie nie zrobi :)
<xyron_> ehh
<xyron_> no to szkoda :P
<Psotnick> no szkoda :)
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> mam takie pytanie
<Dreadlish> na które pewnie nie znajde odpowiedzi tak samo jak na googlu
<xyron_> co to za pytanie???
<Dreadlish> jaka karta jest w pentagram cerberus adsl wifi 802.11g lite?
<xyron_> to jakis router??
<Dreadlish> tak.
<xyron_> no to podaj model
<Dreadlish> tyle piszą przy modelu
<xyron_> no to zobacz na naklejce
<Dreadlish> co tu podałem
<xyron_> na routerze
<xyron_> od spodu moze cos jesrt
<Dreadlish> ja mam tylko płytkę drukowaną
<Dreadlish> bo poprzedni właściciel rozwalił obudowę...
<xyron_> aha
<xyron_> no ale to na tej plytce jest na pewno jakies oznaczenie z numerem
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> chyba mac znalazłem
<xyron_> bardzo mozliwe
<xyron_> tam tez musi byc dokladne oznaczenie modelu
<xyron_> a mac mozesz w systemie sprawdzic
<xyron_> wez podaj mi na priv co ci wyszlo z polecenia sudo lshw
<Dreadlish> ale gdzie
<shpaq> 20
<shpaq> damn
<shpaq> bloody small keyboard
<xyron_> w sensie w konsoli wpisz "sudo lshw" a na priv mi daj co ci wyszlo
<xyron_> chcocaiz w sumie to bez sensu, bo ciebie nie interesuje karta sieciowa tylko router
<xyron_> zrob jego zdjecie i pokaz, pewnie tak bedzie najlatwiej
<xyron_> ale dobrze by bylo jakbys sie potrudzil troche i znalazl na tej "plytce" kilka numerkow ktore ulatwily by znacznie identyfikacje tego sprzetu
<Dreadlish> może coś na firmware pogrzebie
<Dreadlish> jak będę miał wolną skrętkę
<Dreadlish> czyli teraz
<skrzyp> Re
<Dreadlish> heh
<skrzyp> Kleih
<Mat_Matan> znacie jakiś program do przesuwania czasów w napisach? bo mi napisy w filmie o minute lagują
<shpaq> naucz się angielskiego
<jacekowski> naucz sie angielskieg
<shpaq> będzie prościej
<Mat_Matan> no ja japońskiego nie umiem
<jacekowski> jakbys mial mplayera
<jacekowski> to mozna w locie ustawiac opoznienie napisow
<jacekowski> z klawiatury
<jacekowski> nie pamietam ktorymi klawiszami
<jacekowski> ale sie da
<Mat_Matan> hmmm
<Psotnick> w niektórych odtwarzaczach jest opcja przesuwania napisów w czasie, ale do hentai nie trzeba rozmów chyba :)
<Mat_Matan> to już się stawia
<shpaq> lol
<shpaq> da się da
<shpaq> ale też nie pamiętam którymi
<skrzyp> MPlayer i palcami :)
<skrzyp> RTFM
<shpaq> lol
<shpaq> a na chuj mi napisyA
<shpaq> do pornosów nie potrzeba
<Mat_Matan> kurnasz... jak mam gnome mplayera t teraz mam multum opcji -.-
<shpaq> omfg, przygni9eciony możliwościami
<shpaq> widzisz, łatwiej się języka nauczyć
<shpaq> i nikt nie mówił o gnome-mplayer
<shpaq> tylko o mplayerze
<Mat_Matan> nie mogę postawić zwykłego mplayera
<Mat_Matan> "pakiety są już zainstalowane"
<Psotnick> x or z           adjust subtitle delay by +/- 0.1 second
<shpaq> no o mplayer film i wsio
<Psotnick> :D
<Mat_Matan> so try
<Dreadlish> bt4: mam archa :D
<Mat_Matan> ic łorkink!
<Mat_Matan> z gnome mplayer też
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: thx
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> moje 2 monitory mocniej dają niż lampka
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: ściemniasz?
<Mat_Matan> monitory?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> oczywiście przy białej tapecie
<Dreadlish> i jasności ustawionej na 100
 * Mat_Matan nie ustawia sobie wypalacza luminoforu jako tapetę
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan - gdzie ty widzisz luminofor w lcdkach?
<Dreadlish> poza tym to było przez pare sekund
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: gdzie ja widizałem luminofor w moim CDR?
<Dreadlish> jak opera sie "zabieliła"
<Mat_Matan> no nie wiem...
<Mat_Matan> *CRT
<Dreadlish> w CRTkach jest
<Dreadlish> ale lcd to zupełnie inna technologia panie
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: nie prawda
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: podswietlenie w lcd
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: ma luminofor
<Dreadlish> dobera
<Dreadlish> znowu sfailowałem
<Dreadlish> moją niewiedzą
<Dreadlish> poza tym to i tak było tylko przez jakieś 5 sec jak opera sie "zabieliła"
<Mat_Matan> "Mat_Matan nie ustawia SOBIE"
<Mat_Matan> i wszystko jasen
<Mat_Matan> *jasne
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Mat_Matan> ok, mykam filma oglądać, swoją drogą polecam Cat Soup
<Mat_Matan> film ofcoz
<skrzyp> Ee?
<Dreadlish> co ee?
<shpaq> dupa ee
<Dreadlish> jezu...
<kklimonda> jakie głębokie
<skrzyp> Po prostu sedno sprawy :)
<shpaq> kklimonda: wiesz, dupa jest najbardziej pojemną rzeczą na świecie
<shpaq> mieści całe społeczności, miasta, tyy ludzi
<shpaq> typy zachowań
<skrzyp> :)
<shpaq> może pomieścić w sobie nawet cały wszechświat
<shpaq> w skończonej, równej jeden liczbie dup
<shpaq> ergo, owszem, dość głębokie
<skrzyp> No i dupa
<shpaq> powiedziałbym wręcz, że dupa jest prawdopodobnie najtrudniejszym tematem z jakim zmaga się ludzkość
<xyron_> o_O
<shpaq> i najtęższe umysły nie mogą znaleźć odpowiedzi, które wyjaśnią sens
<shpaq> i głębię dupy
<skrzyp> .oO0
<xyron_> ma ktos z was moze nowszwego samsunga??
<PushUpek> shpaq: co paliłeś?:>
<shpaq> i wskażą chociaż część możliwości jakie niesie ze sobą tak powszechna i trywialna rzecz jak dupa
<xyron_>  bo mam problem z samsung kies
<shpaq> PushUpek: lucky strike
<shpaq> sztuk jeden
<shpaq> dupa jest bardzo często splycana i sprowadzana jedynie do roli narządu wydalniczego
<Psotnick> ejjj.... ale Lucky Strike to fajki :D
<shpaq> co zdaje się być wręcz obrazą dla jej możliwości
<Psotnick> bałem się, ze jakiś dopalacz ;p
<shpaq> i ogromu potencjału
<Szatan> Dreadlish: słucham?
<shpaq> 18:47:59     likewhoa  | using hardened helped me lose my virginity in school because the cheerleader girls thought i  was STD Free
<Dreadlish> Szatan: shell padł
<Dreadlish> albo mi sie wydaje
<skrzyp> Albo jedno i drugę
<skrzyp> Drugie
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> rozważę trzeci przypadek
<skrzyp> Że to zue shelle
<skrzyp> K'man unix.net.pl
<Dreadlis1> dobrz
<Dreadlis1> trzeci przypadek rozważony
<Dreadlish> dobrz
<Dreadlish> trzy przypadki rozważone
<Dreadlish> i co? dalej nie działa
<Szatan> Dreadlish: chwila
<Dreadlish> może po prostu mi coś zakres zblokowało
<jacekowski> shpaq: a probowales kiedys do dupy wsadzac?
<shpaq> jacekowski: nie zrozumiałeś z mojego wywodu nawet słowa
<shpaq> więc nie odpowiem na Twoje niskich lotów pytanie
<BlessJah> shpaq++
<jacekowski> BlessJah: userdel blessjah?
<BlessJah> shpaq: to był pierwszy taki wywód?
<BlessJah> jacekowski++
<shpaq> BlessJah: tutaj tak
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie o temat a o formę mi chodzi
<BlessJah> shpaq: a ogólnie?
<shpaq> BlessJah: temat dupy w ujęciu filozoficzno społecznym i politycznym przerabiałem już niejednokrotnie
<shpaq> podczas wielogodzinnych dyskusji przy kolejnych piwach
<shpaq> wnioski potrafią być zaskakujące
<BlessJah> nah dupa i dupa
<BlessJah> shpaq: gombrowicz o dupie pisał
<shpaq> szczególnie jeśli okazuje się, że dupa jako taka, jest określeniem zupełnie nieprecyzyjnym
<shpaq> i najpierw należałoby uszczegółowić co dupą jest a co nią nie jest
<shpaq> wtedy dopiero można wdawać się w dyskusje
<shpaq> BlessJah: na ircu absolutnie kiepsko się pisze takie wywody
<shpaq> bo nie widać mimiki twarzy
<shpaq> i nie słychać tonu głosu
<shpaq> a to zabiera sporo z efektu
<Kwpolska> trzeba na justrimie taki wywod zrobic [solved]
<shpaq> na czym?
<BlessJah> shpaq: e tam, ja już miałem okazję odprawiać kazania
<shpaq> Kwpolska: wiesz, takie wywody na żywo wolę jednak prowadzić wśród ludzi których znam
<shpaq> BlessJah: eee, to żadne kazanie
<shpaq> to wstęp do wstępu zaledwie
<shpaq> kurde, żona poszła na zakupy
<shpaq> dziecko gra w world of goo
<shpaq> a ja siedzę jak kretyn i ircuję
<BlessJah> shpaq: co ty chcesz z tym dzieckiem pod nieobecność żony robić???
<shpaq> a kot siedzi mi na karku ;/
<shpaq> BlessJah: gdyby nie fakt, że chory jestem to pewnie poszlibyśmy na śnieg
<shpaq> potarzać się trochę, porobić orzełki
<BlessJah> uhm, pomyślałem o czymś gorszym xD
<shpaq> zrobić bałwana o kształcie wielkiego banana
<BlessJah> shpaq: ale w ubraniach? bo nadal nie rozumiem czemu brak żony ci daje taką swobodę?
<shpaq> i porzucać się śnieżkami
<shpaq> BlessJah: wtf?
<BlessJah> shpaq: żona poszła, dziecko gra a ty jak kretyn ircujesz
<BlessJah> shpaq: czyli pod nieobecność żony chcesz coś zrobić z dzieckiem
<shpaq> lol
<shpaq> za takie sugestie powinienem powiedzieć Ci coś niemilego
<BlessJah> shpaq: to zadanie z rodzaju "co poeta miał na myśli", a że piszę plan pracy na maturę (pracy która powstanie nie wcześniej jak za pare miesięcy) i już teraz mam wiedzieć z jakich źródeł korzystałem
<globus> witam
<globus> sluzycie pomoca
<BlessJah> to jestem nastawiony wrogo do wszystkiego co nie jest manualem pisanym prostym językiem
<globus> czy nie zabardzo
<BlessJah> globus: to zależy
<BlessJah> globus: jak masz problem z osuszeniem kraty piwa
<BlessJah> to spoko
<globus> worka koksu
<BlessJah> ale jak sie zakopałeś i chcesz żebyśmy cie popchnęli
<globus> krate wodki trzeba mi pomoc wyjebac
<globus> pomozesz
<globus> ?
<BlessJah> nie piję
<globus> noto poco sie pytasz czy mi pomoc w wypiciu kraty piwa
<BlessJah> shpaq: można było dwojako to zintepretować co napisałeś, ale przyznaję że moja interpretacja była naciągana
<globus> :D
<BlessJah> globus: nie mówiłem że to ja mam zamiar to piwo wypić
<BlessJah> KiFka: za co?
<BlessJah> a dobra już widzę
<BlessJah> KiFka: tak wogóle to co to za kultura, weszłaś i od razu z glana?
<KiFka> slonce .....
<KiFka> czytaj
<shpaq> BlessJah: naciągana to mało powiedziane
<KiFka> a potem pisz.
<shpaq> BlessJah: była zupełnie gówniana ;)
<BlessJah> shpaq: można by powiedzieć z dupy
<shpaq> KiFka:daj plusa ;)
<BlessJah> KiFka: czytałem to co pisał, nie ruszyło mnie to po prostu
<BlessJah> taka kultura
<BlessJah> KiFka: zasłużył
<BlessJah> na plusa
<BlessJah> hm... niech no się zastanowie kto i kiedy krzyczał żeby mi dac plusa
<BlessJah> już wiem, opowiadanie o sysadminie z thinkpadem
<BlessJah> Uuu_ tak krzyczał
<Kwpolska> 20:22 < BlessJah> KiFka: tak wogóle to co to za kultura, weszłaś i od razu z glana?
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: pewnie ma hilight na bluzgi
<KiFka> jestem tu od 18:30
<KiFka> przywitalam sie
<KiFka> ... nadal nie rozumiem
<KiFka> o co to zamieszanie
<BlessJah> KiFka: o nic
<KiFka> moze ktos mi cos powiedziec o 	Intel Core i7-870 (2.93GHz), 1333MHz FSB, 8MB L2 Cac, 4C/8T
<BlessJah> KiFka: idlowałaś półtora godziny, łatwo cię było pominąć
<KiFka> brac nie brac
<KiFka> BlessJah, nie idlowalam
<KiFka> nie jestes jedyny na swiecie BlessJah. wybacz.
<BlessJah> no nie jestem, do tego już sie przyzywczaiłem
<BlessJah> ale na kanale sam nie jestem
<Kwpolska> KiFka: ja bym raczej wzial.
<KiFka> Kwpolska, w polaczeniu z ddr3
<KiFka> i dyskiem 7200rpm
<dweller> KiFka: bierz jak masz kase
<dweller> wystarczy na najbliższe kilka lat
<dweller> jeżeli nie grasz to najbliższe kilkanaście ;)
<Kwpolska> a jak nie masz to wymontuj 6502 z jakiejś komody
<KiFka> nie gram
<KiFka> ale fotografuje ....
<Kwpolska> albo moda z NES-a
<Kwpolska> KiFka: to nie wymaga tylu zasobow
<dweller> KiFka: to i tak, do obróbki wystarczający będzie
<KiFka> Kwpolska, hehehhe nie wiesz co mowisz ....
<KiFka> wbacz
<BlessJah> KiFka: na zdjecia to to jest za mocne
<BlessJah> KiFka: chyba ze bedziesz zdjecia tarmosic rownoczesnie kilkoma kombajnami
<KiFka> minimalne wymagania lightrooma to 2gb ramu
<BlessJah> photoshop, lightroom etc
<dweller> ciężko powiedziec wystarczający o jednym z mocniejszych procesorów z asortymentu intela ;d
<KiFka> wersja 3 jest maksymalnie zasobozerna
<KiFka> MD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4200+, 2 GB RAM siada
<Kwpolska> KiFka: amd sux
<KiFka> przy otwieraniu raw'a
<KiFka> na 10sec
<BlessJah> postawilem serwer na 18MB ramu
<BlessJah> nie znam sie na tych kompach do gier
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: dziala?
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: działał, zdobyłem więcej ramu
<KiFka> hmm 3220 na zlotowki bedzie
<Szatan> KiFka: a na ruble?
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: ram miał błędy jak się później okazało ale mimo to się nie wysypał (zajęte było coś koło 75%)
<KiFka> Szatan, nie wiem ... licze tylko euro, franki i zlotowki
<BlessJah> OOM kill chciałem zobaczyć, ale nie zobaczyłem
<KiFka> reszta mi jest calkowicie obojetna
<Kwpolska> KiFka: cena w ojro?
<BlessJah> `calc 3220 euro in pln
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<KiFka> 804
<swistak35> hmmm...
<KiFka> €
<Kwpolska> MD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4200+
<Kwpolska> 804 Euros = 32 558.147 Russian rubles
<Kwpolska> `g amd sux
<swistak35> Jaki jest cel katalogu /opt? Ja sobie tam walę wszystkie kompilowane aplikacje, a nawet nie wiem do czego dokładnie powinno się go używać : D
<Przekliniak> Kwpolska: AMD SUCKS - CPUs - CPU-Components: <http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/56304-28-sucks>
<Kwpolska> swistak35: trzymanie smieci ktore nikomu nie sa potrzebne
<Kwpolska> swistak35: kompilowane -> przez ciebie czy binarki properitary?
<swistak35> różnie, praktycznie wszystko co nie jest w paczkach leci tam
<swistak35> czyli kompilowane przeze mnie i jakieś binarki, niektórych gier
<Kwpolska> ja w /opt mam w wiekszosci properytarki: dropbox/  google/  java/  kde/  qt/  webmin/
<swistak35> a, w taki sposób
<swistak35> nie no, dla mnie tak jest wygodniej, bo wiem, że muszę /opt backupować częściej niż cały /
<Kwpolska> ja z AUR biore, zazwyczaj nie ruszam PKGBUILD-ów
<Kwpolska> PKGBUILDów*
<Szatan> FFFUUU, arch ssie
<swistak35> dobra, fail. Braid z hib, instalacja, doleciał do końca - "Nie można utworzyć elementu Menu - cofniemy całą instalację"
<swistak35> jakby mi na tym elemencie menu zależało, skoro i tak korzystam z fluxboxa i wszystkie wpisy dodaje z palca : F
<Kwpolska> swistak35: masz jakies DE?
<skrzyp> Ja piernik, ale mi lata shell
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> telekomunikacja znowu mnie robi w jajo
<Dreadlish> poprawka na to co mówie
<Dreadlish> puzzle ma strasznie wolne łącze
<skrzyp> Oranż metyłowy siada
<swistak35> Kwpolska: nie, fluxbox mi wystarczy
 * Psotnick Słucha: Junior Kelly - Real Love
<bt4> Dreadlish, jak tam arch ?? rozłączyło mnie;/
<bt4> Dreadlish, widziałem ze postawiłeś he ;]
<Dreadlish> bt4: właśnie skończyło gnomić
<Dreadlish> bo ustawiłem sobie mirror na puzzle
<Dreadlish> a tam strasznie słabe łącze jest
<bt4> ;/
<Dreadlish> i mi 100mb szło 40min
<Dreadlish> ale
<Dreadlish> zaraz się przełączam
<Dreadlish> :D
<bt4> a co za cuda sie dzieja z tel w orange ?
<bt4> jak odszedłem od kompa co rozmawialiśmy... to nie mogłem nigdzie zadzwonic!!
<bt4> i przestraszony tym faktem wróciłem do domu... z nadzieja ze internet będzie
<Dreadlish> bt4: orange nie działa
<Dreadlish> niebezpiecznik to ogłosił na facebooku
<Dreadlish> mieli ddosa jakiegoś
<bt4> ddos he
<bt4> ale to chyba tylko kurwa na karte
<Dreadlish> bo?
<bt4> bo abonament chodzi
<bt4> Oo
<Dreadlish> nie wiem.
<Dreadlish> ja mam z plusa
<Dreadlish> moja siostra ma z orange
<Dreadlish> i jakoś jej działa
<bt4> musze poczytac co tam sie działo
<bt4> he
<bt4> ledwo człowiek z domu wyjdzie i już się coś dzieje ... hehe
<miniczernia> Cześć
<Dreadlish> jezuuuu
<miniczernia> ??
<Dreadlish> teraz będę się całą noc bawił niezacinającym się expo i kostką :D
<miniczernia> heh
<bt4> Dreadlish, olać to he
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> najpierw trzeba doprowadzić
<Dreadlish> do porządku ten system
<bt4> Dreadlish, po co rozpaczać z powodu orange jak można postawić jakiegoś linuxa ;p
<iuvart> najpierw trza go postawic:D
<iuvart> a mia sie nie chce poki co
<iuvart> ;p
<iuvart> czesc szystkim
<iuvart> ;)
<miniczernia> ej mam durny problem na Ubuntu !!!
<miniczernia> TOWARZYSZE !!!
<Dreadlish> ?
<miniczernia> POMOŻECIE ???
<Psotnick> pomożemy!
<Psotnick> :)
<Dreadlish> postaramy
<miniczernia> ok daje link
<Psotnick> jak damy radę :)
<miniczernia> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=137739
<Psotnick> hmmm... rzeczywiście dziwne
<miniczernia> na Slackware się z tym nawet nie spotkałem
<miniczernia> ale Quake III Arena był przedni
<miniczernia> :D
<Psotnick> nie mam pojęcia co to może być
<miniczernia> mi chodzi mianowicie o to że jak idę do przodu np. w CSie nie mogę ruszać myszką
<miniczernia> a Steam normalnie na Wine chodzi
<Dreadlish> ty pewnie nie masz xorg.confa
<Psotnick> rozumiem, ale nie wiem co może być przyczyną
<Dreadlish> więc ja tu odpadam
<Psotnick> właściwie też bym na xorga stawiał
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> może by człowiek pomyślał czym by sie w życiu zajął
<Dreadlish> a nie siedzi na ircu i stawia archa na pc
<miniczernia> jestem jak ślepe dziecko we mgle POMOCY
<Psotnick> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg raczej nie pomoże, ale możesz spróbować :)
<Psotnick> albo nawet sudo spkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-all
<miniczernia> a jakiś inny sposób
<miniczernia> ?
<Psotnick> nie mam pojęcia :) ale może sprawdź chociaż :)
<Dreadlish> X -configure i heja banana ręcznie xorg.confa wrzucić
<Psotnick> Dreadlish zawsze możesz skręcać długopisy :)
<miniczernia> :D
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: robiłem to raz
<Dreadlish> i uznałem że więcej nie będę
<miniczernia> jak się nudzę na lekcjach to rozkręcam długopisy i skręcam
<miniczernia> jestem mistrzem :D
<Dreadlish> miniczernia: a kto tego nie robi?
<Dreadlish> ja znam wszystkie swoje długopisy na pamięć
<miniczernia> :P
<Psotnick> kurde, ja piszę piórem i nie ma za bardzo co rozkręcać :)
<Dreadlish> kimi moiheh
<Dreadlish> heh*
 * bt4 ziewa
<miniczernia> kur... nie ogarniam
<miniczernia> :P
<Psotnick> nie lubię stanu jak wszystko mi na linuxie działa tak jak chcę, zawsze wtedy stawiam sobie świeży system :D
<Dreadlish> Psotnick++ - też tak mam
<Psotnick> ;)
<miniczernia> ja już od tygodnia na Linuxie non stop siedzie
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> a potem sie ludzi dziwią że nie robie gentoo z handbooka
<Psotnick> nie mam siły na gentoo :)
<Dreadlish> ja mam siłe jak mam dobry sprzęt
<Wizard> to zrób Haiku
<Psotnick> może jakbym miał monitor do tego złoma pod biurkiem :)
<miniczernia> najdalej gdzie dolazłem to Slackware na KDE i nie stękałem
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> Slackware to jest to
<Dreadlish> o ile wiesz gdzie są paczki
<Dreadlish> (nie mówie tu o slackpkg)
<miniczernia> :D
<Dreadlish> ja lubie slackware za to że możesz wszystko wywalić, wsadzić
<Psotnick> najdalej jak dolazłem to też Slack :) ale po tygodniu mi padł dysk
<Wizard> nie zawyżajcie poziomu
<Dreadlish> bez żadnych zależności
<Dreadlish> ale i nienawidze też jego za to
<Dreadlish> hmm jak myślicie po co libmysqlclient pidginowi?
<Psotnick> hmm
<Psotnick> żeby było :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> dobrze
<miniczernia> mój ojciec stawia serwery Samba na Slackware dla firm i szkół
<Dreadlish> przełączam kompy
<Dreadlish> zw
<miniczernia> :P
<miniczernia> pytanie mam  http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=123493
<miniczernia> o to chodzi
<miniczernia> ???
<kklimonda> już zapytałeś - najwyraźniej nikt nie umie ci pomóc
<Psotnick> Dreadlishowi o to chodziło :D
<miniczernia> ok
<miniczernia> ale co to da ??
<Psotnick> to, że będziesz miał plik xorg.conf :d
<miniczernia> ale jak to ogólnie wpływa na kompa i na system
<miniczernia> ?
<Wizard> hmm, znalazłem ciekawy klip
<miniczernia> TYLKO NIE HARDKOROWY KOKSU
<miniczernia> :P
<Psotnick> jak nic nie zmienisz to nie wpłynie w żaden sposób prócz paru dodatkowych kB
<Wizard> koleś naparza w dudy, drugi growluje, babka gra na lirze korbowej
<bt4> http://demotywatory.pl/2423535/Windows
<Wizard> zabawne jak ch…
<Wizard> kolejna strona dla gimnazjalistów?
<miniczernia> nie podniecaj się i daj
<miniczernia> ...
<Wizard> co dać?
<miniczernia> link do tego klipu
<Wizard> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iijKLHCQw5o&feature=channel
<miniczernia> bo z twojego opisu nic nie wynika
<Wizard> uwaga, flash
<Wizard> w ogóle, za takie teksty to się w mordę leje, a nie linki daje
<bt4> ;/
<miniczernia> thx za nowy fajny zespół do słuchania :p
<Dreadlish> ok
 * Psotnick szuka configów conkiego :D
 * Dreadlish takze
<Dreadlish> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> o
<Wizard> miniczernia: niestety nie jest za fajny
<Dreadlish> nawet z utfcem już mam
<Wizard> myślałem, że jest, ale nie bardzo :S
<miniczernia> dobra to próbujemy
<miniczernia> jak coś się spieprzy to będzie wasza wina :D
<Psotnick> ja nic nie mówiłem :D
<skrzyp> A dzisiaj... Światowy Dzień... Orgazmu? :)
<Dreadlish> dzisiaj światowy dzień stawiania archa
<Wizard> chyba pały
<Dreadlish> albo
<Psotnick> kurcze, miałem takiego fajnego .conkyrc to poleciał z jakimś formatem ;/
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: jest takie fajne słowo 6 literowe : B A C K U P
<Wizard> keyboard error or no keyboard present
<Wizard> co za prezent, przecież nie ma jeszcze wigilii :S
<Dreadlish> Wizard: to dopisz do xorg.confa :D
<Wizard> press f1 to continue!!!
<Dreadlish> to był wymysł dosowy
<Dreadlish> i biosów phoenixa
<Wizard> ta, to jest phoenix
<Wizard> no nic, muszę poszukać tej klawiatury
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: a ja nie mam miejsca na takie rzeczy :) Mam tylko 80GB dysk.
<Wizard> i tak osa bez niej nie zainstaluję
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: ja jak zbiore wszystko do kupy to z 800gb wyjdzie
<Psotnick> no widzisz :)
<Psotnick> jakbym zebrał wszystkie dyski w domu to by wyszło z 500GB, tylko, że z tego jest tylko 80GB moje ;)
<Dreadlish> tzn. 0,5tera dysk w pc, 160 w gracie, 250gb w lapie no i jakieś jeszcze 70gb mniejszych
<Psotnick> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/conky-green+by+vsv?content=119565
<Psotnick> fajny nawet :)
<Psotnick> trochę się przerobi i będzi ok :)
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ja nie lubie kopiować
<Dreadlish> ja poprostu zrobie swój
<Dreadlish> i tak będzie pewnie wyglądał szajsko (wg. niektórych) ale ujdzie
<Wizard> hmm, po co conky?
<Dreadlish> no to żeby przeżyć
<Psotnick> to są indywidualne upodobania :D
<Dreadlish> mam zazwyczaj go widocznego gdzieś na pulpicie
<Dreadlish> jedynie go nie widze jak robie coś na opezre
<Dreadlish> operze*
<bt4> Dreadlish, zostaw conky w spkoju;p
<Szatan> Dreadlish: chcesz podstawowy config?
<Dreadlish> Szatan: podstawowy to mam
<Dreadlish> bt4: w jakim sensie mam "zostawić w spokoju"?
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: czego oni tak nie lubią conkyego?
<miniczernia> Lipa jakaś
<miniczernia> przy rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<miniczernia> nie chce usuwać
<Wizard> a jesteś rootem?
<miniczernia> tak
<Dreadlish> a masz go w ogole?
<miniczernia> MAM
<Dreadlish> no to daj
<Dreadlish> echo "" > /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dreadlish> potem wyłącz xorga
<Dreadlish> i wywal
<miniczernia> a jak potem żeby zainstalować
<miniczernia> ??
<Dreadlish> tzn. co zainstalować?
<miniczernia> mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> tak właśnie
<Dreadlish> zw
<miniczernia> ok sprawdzi się
<Psotnick> feh --bg-scale `dcop kdesktop KBackgroundIface currentWallpaper 1`
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś co tu jest źle?
<Psotnick> ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!
<Psotnick> feh: option '--bg-scale' requires an argument
<Psotnick> feh - No loadable images specified.
<Psotnick> Use feh --help for detailed usage information
<Psotnick> takie cos mam
<miniczernia> to lookne i jak coś będzie nie tak to dam info
<Psotnick> dobra idę spać
<Psotnick> dobranoc
<globus> Chce uruchomic pokerea w wine przez tsocks:>tsocks wine Poker.exe>poker uruchamia sie i nie moze polaczyc z serwerem,konsola wypluwa blad:fixme:winsock:NtStatusToWSAError Status code 7bc473ae converted to DOS error code 7bc473ae,wydaje mi sie ze problem jest po stronie wine,ale to tylko mi sie wydaje i chce was zapytac
<xfermi> co tam u Was?
<Wizard> globus: nie znam się na wine, ale fixme ewidentnie na to wskazuje
<Wizard> zawsze możesz spytać na #wine
<Wizard> i nie wiem co to poker.exe
<globus> zapytalem czekam na odpowiedz
<globus> PokerStars.exe
<globus> gra sciagnieta na pulpit
<Wizard> czad
<miniczernia> niby coś poszło ale nie chodzi i tak
 * bt4 przymyka oko 
 * Dreadlish idzie chrapnąć
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-22
<kola> siEMKA
<suitch> czesc
<kola> POMOCY POTRZEBUJE
<kola> pisze wlasnie z asuska ktry ma grafe gma500 i nie  moge zainstalowac sterownikow'
<kklimonda> kola: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<kola> bylem widzialem i nie wskurało
<kklimonda> kola: ale tam jest napisane jak zainstalować sterowniki
<kola> i wyskakuje blad 408 chyba
<kklimonda> gdzie taki błąd wyskakuje?
<kola> zaraz dokladnie sprawdze
<kola>   libemeraldengine0
<kola> Aby je usunąć należy użyć "apt-get autoremove".
<kola> 0 aktualizowanych, 0 nowo instalowanych, 0 usuwanych i 8 nieaktualizowanych.
<kklimonda> pokaż wynik apt-cache policy poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d
<kola> poulsbo-driver-2d jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<kola> poulsbo-driver-3d jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<kola> poulsbo-config jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<kola> poulsbo-config zaznaczony jako zainstalowany ręcznie.
<kola> Następujące pakiety zostały zainstalowane automatycznie i nie są już więcej wymagane: libemeraldengine0
<kklimonda> no to restart i tyle.
<kola> resa  walne i moze bedzie grafika dzialac
<kola> z,w
<bikstopa> da sie ustawic tak ubuntu by na 3 monitorach pkazywal 3 osobne pulpity?
<winter> bry
<AaaA> taki sobie
<garet> hi all
<bt4> cześć
<Wizard> cześć!
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłł
<bt4> joł
<nemek> Bry
<szah-id> Cześć.
<spontaniczny> shell sie popsuł. Hmmm ...
<winter> wszedłem sobie na ##windows-server
<lisu> re
 * bt4 jedzie na rundke na miasto :)
<spontaniczny> Sanki masz?
<Wizard> w korkach lubi postać
<spontaniczny> Wizard, ostatnio wracałem z kumplem z Katowic to 1,5h staliśmy w korku na średnicówce.
<Wizard> koło Piotrkowa?
<spontaniczny> co koło Piotrkowa?
<skrzyp> Bu!
<garet> Katowice, to by trzeba przebudowac :P
<garet> dobrze, że przynajmniej rondo zrobione od paru lat
<qermit> rondo srondo
<shpaq> mornin'
<skrzyp> :)
 * skrzyp nadaje z wigili klasowej - dużo słodkiego, aż się w dupie przewraca. :)
<spontaniczny> RE
<spontaniczny> zastanawiam się co postawić sobie na VM
<skrzyp> Hurda :)
<spontaniczny> Slacka jzu nie rozwijają nie ?
<PoKrAk> tkw0bAu
<PoKrAk> leeeeeeeeeeehehehehehehe debian mni rozwalił
<skrzyp> ?
<shpaq> dupa
<PoKrAk> musia;em uzyc --force-badname (sic!) nie wiedzac czemu
<PoKrAk> i pozniej pisze
<skrzyp> :)
<PoKrAk> Pozwolenie na użycie kiepskiej jakosci nazwy uzytkownika
<PoKrAk> z czego nazwa usera nazwisko_imie
<spontaniczny> w czym lepszy jest BSD od linuksa?
<PoKrAk> w niczym
<PoKrAk> jest tak doby jak dobry jest user go konfigurujacy
<PoKrAk> czyli moze byc lepszy a moze byc o wiele gorszy
<spontaniczny> bardzo ciężkie to jest w konfiguracji?
<PoKrAk> od podstaw
 * skrzyp ostrzega prze d BSD
<PoKrAk> od konfiguracji schella po konfiguracje całej reszty
<PoKrAk> spontaniczny: nie ogarniasz do konca tego co masz wiec daj se siana
<PoKrAk> :
<PoKrAk> :)
<skrzyp> Nawet Xy nie są skonfigurowane
<spontaniczny> PoKrAk, na virtualboksie chcialem zainstalować i z ciekawości pooglądać.
<PoKrAk> z ciekawosci na youtube sobie popatrz
<skrzyp> :)
 * winter pije herbatę
<karol> witam
 * PoKrAk pisze odpowiedzi na tezy i przygotowywuje odpowiedzi do testów
<skrzyp> Jakich testów?
<PoKrAk> Na instruktora prawa jazdy kat b
<skrzyp> gnome-termii
<skrzyp> :)
<mati75> PoKrAk: proste w miare są
<PoKrAk> mati jakby było proste to tylu debili na drodze by nie było
<karol> y, chyba odwrotnie
<mati75> PoKrAk: tylko jak goscia widziałem co 4 raz zdawał teoreotyczny
<mati75> s/jak/ja
<skrzyp> :)
<PoKrAk> teoria na prawo jazdy to jest akurat pikus teoria na instruktora dopiero to jest
<mati75> ja jestem wariat
<karol> jesli chodzi o terorie na prawo jazdy to te testy są bez sensu
<mati75> jak robiłem kurs
<PoKrAk> karol nie sa bez sensu tylko trzeba je odpowiedni czytac :)
<mati75> to jechalem elką 110 przez zabudowany
<karol> są bez sensu Pokrak !
<karol> w tvm turbo
<karol> co chwilę
<karol> pokazują jakies pytania które są sprzeczne
<karol> albo nie do końca jasne
<PoKrAk> przykład
<karol> przykład pole zarezerwowane
<karol> dla autobusu
<PoKrAk> tyu macie testy on line http://grupaimage.home.pl/testy/
<karol> nie można tam się zatrzymywac
<karol> a odrazu za tym pole pasy drogowe
<karol> :)
<PoKrAk> karol wszystko jest jasne wystarczy ustawe o ruchu drogiowym przejrzec
<lulz> witajcie
<lulz> mam problemik
<karol> no dobrze nawet jeśli tak, to nie zmienia faktu że wkuwanie na pamięc
<karol> odpowiedzi mija się z celem
<karol> a taki jest ten system nauki ..
<karol> nie wiem jak na instruktora
<karol> to wygląda
<PoKrAk> dlatego ustawe jak znasz nic nie wkuwasz
<lulz> odłączyłem wiatraczek z kompa, a teraz nie wiem, jak go podłączyć
<karol> to żart przed świąteczny ?
<PoKrAk> lulz serwis ci to za 50 zł zrobi spowrotem
<lulz> pamietam ze bylo tasma izolacyjna do jakis dwoch kabelkow, nawet wiem ktore
<PoKrAk> zanim cos popsujesz bardziej
<lulz> a bez serwisu
<lulz> wiem ktore, ale to sa czerwony i zolty chyba a wentylator ma czarny i czerwony
<PoKrAk> lulz: daj na luz zanies do serwisu zanim cos zjarasz
<PoKrAk> jak sie nie znasz to po co tykasz
<lulz> tylko nie bede wydawal pol stowy na kompa z prockiem 877 Mhz i 256 MB ramu, który ma 10 lat!
<PoKrAk> lulz: trza było nie tykać
<lulz> potrzebny mi tylko do pornoli i do gitary ;(
<PoKrAk> pamietaj w serwicie w cennikach zawsze jest pozycha za głupote 2x wiecej
<lulz> PoKrAk: bardzo pomagasz
<lulz> o, Mat_Matan
<lulz> witaj
<PoKrAk> lulz: jakie pytanie taka odpowiedz
<PoKrAk> nikt tu wrozka nie jest
<lulz> Mat_Matan: wiesz może jak podłączyć wiatraczek do kompa?
<PoKrAk> a nawet nia zadałeś sobie trudu przejrzenia dokumentacji do płyty głównej której nawet nie poszukałeś na stronie producenta
<lulz> poszukałem
<lulz> jest po japońsku :(
<PoKrAk> ta garbate aniołki
<PoKrAk> dzwinym trafem masz płyte która tylko a rynku japońskim egzystowała
<lulz> shit happens
<lulz> a jak podlacze wiatrak do baterii i poloze luzem na procku?
<lulz> lol, jestem opem na kanale #wrozki
<PoKrAk> lulz: dodłącz jeszcze c4 i bedzie po krzyku
<lulz> PoKrAk: nie popisuj sie
<PoKrAk> to ty zadajesz pytania dla wróżek nie ja
<lulz> jak nie wiesz jak sie podlacza wentylator to sie nie powinienes odzywac
<PoKrAk> lulz: odpowiedziałeś sobie sam
<lulz> tylko ze ja zadaje pytania, a ty odpowiadasz idiotycznymi tekstami sprzed 5 lat
<PoKrAk> NIBY QNA JAKIM CUDEM WIEDZIEC MAMAY CO ZA BADZIEWNA PŁYTE GŁOWNA MASZ ??
<PoKrAk> ja np na zajęciach z wrózkarstwa spałem nie wiem jak koledzy
<lulz> a jak wrzuce zdjecie?
<PoKrAk> lulz: lepiej popytaj na elektrodzie tam cie szybko wyszkolą
<PoKrAk> zdjecie to w kiblu mozna powiesic
<PoKrAk> poszukaj dokumentacji do płyty główne i tam poczytaj
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Mat_Matan> lulz: ta
<lulz> tylko ze ja juz ja kurna znalazlem
<PoKrAk> a zreszta stare płyty były porzadnie opisane i na niej napwno wsio pisze
<PoKrAk> cpy fan oznaczenie +/- i cała filozofia
<Mat_Matan> lulz: black ground, red 5v, yellow 12v
<lulz> Mat_Matan: do ktorej mojej wiadomosci chciales napisac odpowiedz "ta"?
<Mat_Matan> ja sobie wiatrak od zasilacza pod linię zasilania 5,25 podpiąłem
<lulz> to moze opisze dokladniej
<lulz> wiatrak byl podlaczony do przewodow owinietych tasma izolacyjna
<lulz> nie pamietam tylko, czy one nie byly przypadkiem owiniete przewodami od wiatraka
<lulz> i zaklejone tasma
<Mat_Matan> lulz: nie rozumiem twojego problemu, nie wiesz jak sobie z izolacją poradzić czy nie wiesz jak dwa reuciki skręcić
<lulz> a co sie stanie, ajk uruchomie kompa bez wentylatora
<lulz> ?
<lulz> kurna, dam zdjecie
<Mat_Matan> lulz: mam nadzieję że podstawy elektrotechniki znasz i wiesz że muszą być połączone kabel-kabel a nie izolacja-kabel
<Mat_Matan> lulz: zagrzeje ci się
<Mat_Matan> jak masz pasywne dobre to nic się nie stanie
<lulz> wiem
<PoKrAk> Mat_Matan: szkoda zachodu
<Mat_Matan> jak ujnia to wyłączy się maszyna
<PoKrAk> po pierwsze nie napisał co za wiatrak
<PoKrAk> po drugie co za płyta
<PoKrAk> po trzecie serwis taniej wyjdzie
<Mat_Matan> ja sądzę żejakieś dziecko się tu pyta
<lulz> wolicie zdjecie aparatem 4mp czy komorka 5mp?
<lulz> a ja sadze, za jakies dziecko tu odpowiada
<Mat_Matan> bo na wiki nawet opisane są kolory izolacji oraz wartości jakie się pod nimi kryją
<PoKrAk> lulz: wez teraz idz do taty i sie spytaj
<lulz> nie mam taty ;(
<Mat_Matan> wystarczy pomyśleć i podłączyć 1 kabelek do czarnego a drugi do żółtego/czerwonego
<PoKrAk> to do wujka sasiada pana policjanta
<Mat_Matan> lulz: ogarnij się dziecko
<Mat_Matan> wyłącz kompa to podstawa
<PoKrAk> i nie truj dupska  jak nie umiesz zadac pytania
<Mat_Matan> zdejmij izolację
<Mat_Matan> podepnij awiń taśmą i done
<Mat_Matan> *zawiń
<PoKrAk> wez dwa widelce i wsadz w kontakt
<PoKrAk> heh
<Mat_Matan> PoKrAk: szkoda bezpiecznika
<PoKrAk> ano
<PoKrAk> tyz racja
<Mat_Matan> lulz: zanim podepniesz widelec wyłącz bezpiecznik
<Mat_Matan> PoKrAk: w tedy zadziała
<PoKrAk> Mat_Matan: ale bedzie bez fajerwerków
<Mat_Matan> PoKrAk: za podrzeganie do samobójstwa grozi :P
<Mat_Matan> albo nieświadomego samobójstwa
<Mat_Matan> e walić to
<PoKrAk> hehehehehehehehehehe
<Mat_Matan> jak dzieciaka kopnie to go będą zbierać ze ściany
<Mat_Matan> i się nauczy na przyszłość
<PoKrAk> kiedys to sie nazywało dzieci neo
<winter> trolled
<Mat_Matan> teraz dzieci zasilacza :D
<winter> :->
<lulz> PoKrAk: o tym samym pomyslalem
<PoKrAk> oki jest tu ktos zeby trola wywalic ??
<lulz> teraz sie nazywa "dwojka bitych w szkole 13letnich dzieci IRCa"
<Mat_Matan> lulz: na wiki poczytaj o wyjściach zasilacza
<Mat_Matan> za resztę nie odpowiadamy bo Tf0jE R3nc3 za resztę odpowiadają
<lulz> Mat_Matan: ostatni normalny
<Mat_Matan> lulz: jak cię rąbnie to obyś nie naruszył sieci, bo jak mi prąd wyłączą to cię znajdę
<lulz> Mat_Matan: a gdzie mieszkasz?
<Mat_Matan> lulz: nie nterere bo kociej mordki dostaniesz
<PoKrAk> hehehehe
<lulz> lulz: chcialem tylko zobaczyc, czy uda mi sie wylaczyc ci prad, neokidzie powtarzajacy teksty od kolegow alkoholikow
<winter> lulz: nie wnerwiaj ludzi
<lulz> winter: nie pyskuj
<winter> trollu
<winter> lulz: jak dostanie sz kopa za chwilę
<lulz> dziecko neo
<PoKrAk> olac trolla niec sobie to porno oglada
<lulz> i co
<lulz> mam opa na #wrozki-pl
<winter> lulz: i le masz lat cieciu
<lulz> winter: n ie twoja sprawa cieciu
<Mat_Matan> PoKrAk: niech się siłą pobawi, mam nadzieję że wiesz co to siła :P
<Mat_Matan> lulz: zobacz czy gdzieś masz takei duże gniazdko, pobaw się nim
<winter> mam nadzieje, że go prąd pierdolnie jak będzie majstroweał przy tym wiatraku
<PoKrAk> ta to od betoniarki i migomatu
<lulz> fffuuuuuu
<PoKrAk> moge mu nawet łasne gniazdko udostępnić
<PoKrAk> własne
<winter> 11:22 < lulz> odłączyłem wiatraczek z kompa, a teraz nie wiem, jak go podłączyć
<winter> to mówi samo za siebie
<Mat_Matan> PoKrAk: dokładnie :D niech tam wsadzi widelec :P
<PoKrAk> lepsza łyżka od zupy
<Mat_Matan> PoKrAk: tą t sobie może serce wydłubać
<Mat_Matan> *to
<lulz> i jak kurna wsadze lyze do obu dziurek cieciu
<PoKrAk> nie łyżką sie gardło podżyna
<Mat_Matan> lulz: to się nazywa sarkazm
<winter> zabierz cie go stąd
<lulz> Mat_Matan: O RLY?
<Mat_Matan> nie zrozumesz, to pojęcie jest dopiero w gimnazjum
<winter> kklimonda:
<Mat_Matan> lulz: ya rly
<lulz> Mat_Matan: fakt, troche sie zapomnialo
<PoKrAk> moze ping of death :)
<winter> Kwpolska:
<lulz> <winter> Kwpolska:
<PoKrAk> panowie przypominam o poleceniu ignore
<winter> to na dobry początek
<Mat_Matan> PoKrAk: walić ignore, takich głąbów często nie spotkasz, trzeba korzystać bo takich jak lulz jest raz na milion, to jak zobaczyć yeti z kalkulatorem :D
<PoKrAk> tyz racja
<lulz> `ignore gateway.wszib.poznan.pl
<winter> no debil wysokiej jakości
<lulz> ffuuu
<PoKrAk> ale miałem przygotowywac sie do kursu a nie karmic trola
<lulz> winter:milo, ja tomasz jestem
<PoKrAk> i opracowywanie tematu mi troche zajmuje
<winter> ale po ignorze zrobiło mi się lepiej :->
<lulz> ladne masz imie
<lulz> a chuj wam w dupę pedały niedojebane
<Mat_Matan> winter: raczej odpad z linii produkcyjnej :P
<PoKrAk> leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehehehehehehehehe uciekł
<nemek> poszedł... no i tyle było rozrywki, trzeba wracać do pracy :)
<Mat_Matan> ok ok enought fun
<PoKrAk> właśnie
<winter> wyszedł?
<PoKrAk> ta
 * Mat_Matan idzie ubierać choinkę [Coraz Bliżej Sprzątanie]
<Mat_Matan> *Święta :P
<PoKrAk> Mat_Matan: czyli w sqrucie CBŚ
<winter> zaóważyłem , że fx 3.6.13 nie wiesza się już przy flashach na yt
<PoKrAk> a obciazenie procka przy flash ach
<PoKrAk> ?
<winter> kilka błędów naprawili, trzeba przyznać
<Mat_Matan> winter: walić flasha, postaw dodatek Video Download Helper i ściągaj na hdd
<winter> po co
<winter> uprzykrzać sobie życie
<Mat_Matan> winter: no problemo z buforem
<winter> teraz jest ok
<Mat_Matan> masz zawsze video jak nawet nie ma neta
<winter> na 3.6.12 były krzaki
<winter> Mat_Matan: jest skrypt youtube-dl
<winter> w pythonie
<winter> można pobierać filmy nawet w hd
<winter> bo kiedyś tylko w najgorszej jakości, ale od jkilku wydań nawet w hd
<Mat_Matan> no i u mnie VDH ma też taką przydatność że na miom necie [gsm] zaujałbym się żeby coś obejrzeć, to sobie ściągam i mam video w zawsze "na żywo"
<winter> troll wrócił
<schwinger> witam
<auauauaua> winter: o, gdzie byles?
<Mat_Matan> no i to też ma taką przewagę że możesz sobie playlisty robić jak chcesz
<Mat_Matan> bo nie wiem czy na YT jest możliwość robienia pl
<winter> nie potrzebne mi to kompletnie
<schwinger> logował się ktoś przez vnc na inny komputer ale do gdm-a
<auauauaua> czy jest cos w stylu ubuntu studio tylko ze livecd?
<PoKrAk> schwinger: olac vnc NX jest lepszy
<PoKrAk> tak jest nazywa sie openbsd livecd
<Mat_Matan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uryUCVhjtr4
<auauauaua> Mat_Matan: rickroll?
<schwinger> nie chodzi mi o program tylko o to że chc
<auauauaua> PoKrAk: openbsd ma wbudowanie wiele prokramow muzycznych i real-time kernel, tak?
<schwinger> chce się logować do gdm
<schwinger> przez ten czy inny program
<schwinger> a nie mogę
<schwinger> dopiero po zalogowaniu się
<schwinger> kiedyś była opcja w gdmsetup że można uruchomić xdcmp teraz nie ma takiej opcji
<skrzyp> Kurde, przegapiłem lulza
<winter> nic nie staciłeś
<skrzyp> Ale widzę w backlogach, że porządny Głupak
<skrzyp> :)
<winter> czysty kretyn
<winter> 100% pure
<skrzyp> High Quality
<skrzyp> Z gwarancją dożywotnią
<winter> idę coś zjeść
<skrzyp> while lodówka > nic do Jedzenie.JajkoSadzone()
<Wizard> xdmcp jest ciągle w gdm
<Wizard> tylko trzeba szperać w konfigu
<spontaniczny> jak w alsamixerze właczyc mic boost? niby mam tam button ale nie moge go zmienic
<winter> m
<dweller> unmute
<skrzyp> :)
<spontaniczny> którym klawiszem sie zmienia ustawienia jak strzałki nie działają?
<winter> czas się wykompać
<winter> wykąpać*
<winter> NightWish`: oh hai
<NightWish`> hai hai :)
<winter> :->
<skrzyp> winter company :)
<winter> companay of heroes
<winter> idę się wpakować do wanny, brb
<skrzyp> mv winter /dev/lazienka/wanna
<Mat_Matan> winter: http://c.wrzuta.pl/wi7183/9d2504fc000f5ae549bcc707/0/zimo-wypierdalaj-gif
<winter> haah
<winter> haha*
 * winter świeci gołą dupą
<winter> idę
<Mat_Matan> winter: przez ciebie się wyjebłem i rozdupczyłem pudełko z bąbkami :/
<skrzyp> Słońce zachodzi :)
<Mat_Matan> uj bąbki strzelił choinki nie będzie
<skrzyp> :)
<dweller> świąt nie będzie
<dweller> a nie choinki
<skrzyp> Wydumaj bąpki
<skrzyp> Albo zrób bez
<skrzyp> Tylko ląbki
<Mat_Matan> walić
<Mat_Matan> powieszę japka :D
<skrzyp> :)
<skrzyp> Te, applowiec na kanale?
<Mat_Matan> skrzyp: gówna nie wieszam, będą polskie rodzime a nie zagraniczne
<skrzyp> :)
<skrzyp> ""
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> a używał któryś czegoś firmy apple, że się tak spuszczacie?
<skrzyp> iChuj
<skrzyp> :)
<skrzyp> Ja iPadaki, iPhonizatora i iPodajnika
<skrzyp> I iMakowca
 * nemek nie może się doczekać iMakówek na święta
<skrzyp> Dostajesz?
<nemek> robię :)
<skrzyp> :)
<piotr_> Witam :)
<piotr_> jak moge dodać taka rozdzielczość 1280x720 ?? karta graficzna NVidia
<skrzyp> xrandr
<skrzyp> \solved/
<piotr_> xrandr tylko nie wiem czy ja mam vga-0
<piotr_> bo czytałem własnie o xrandr
<piotr_> tylko nie wiem jak sprawdzic czy jest vga-0
<piotr_> czy inne
<piotr_> Coś mnie rozłączyło
<piotr_> monitor mam pod DVI podłączone
 * Mat_Matan będzie miał choinkę iPrezenty iJedzenie iNie wiem co jescze :P
<nemek> iKevina :)
<skrzyp> iCo? iGówno!
<skrzyp> :)
<firemark> Isuchar
<skrzyp> iNiewiadomoco
<NightWish`> no ta
<NightWish`> k
<NightWish`> wieta ida
<NightWish`> a Ci tu sobie dogryzaja
<Mat_Matan> ulubione święto Pedobeara poza dniem dziecka?
<Mat_Matan> Pedofigilia :D
<skrzyp> :)
<karmelek> ma ktos pomysl czemu na ubuntu mi przy kilku procentach CPU caly czas dmucha wentylatorem na maxa?
<skrzyp> To nie Ubuntu dmucha!
<skrzyp> Tylko twoja płyta
<skrzyp> ACPI ci może nawala
<karmelek> skrzyp: to wez mi powiedz dlaczego dmucha, skoro np. na viscie i sevenie nie dmucha ;]
<Wizard> co to jest seven/
<Wizard> sprawdź jeszcze na haiku
<karmelek> win7
<skrzyp> Bo może ustawiłeś noacpi albo coś
<skrzyp> Zobacz w oszczędzaniu energii
<michal__> zainstaluj windowsa
<karmelek> michal__: masz jeszcze cos madrego do dodania?
<skrzyp> :)
<michal__> nie
<michal__> bo to wystarcz
<skrzyp> Mamy pokazać kły i pazury? >)
<michal__> żeby wszystkie problemy znikły
<michal__> czy tam zniknęły :>
<skrzyp> Chyba problemy twojej egzystencji na tym świecie, hah
<michal__> tego akurat komputer nie rozwiąże
<skrzyp> Ale MY je rozwiążemy
<skrzyp> Dość brutalnie, ale jednak :)
<Mat_Matan> skrzyp: nie wart uwagi jest jednosta żyjąca w infantylnym, post realistycznym świecie
<skrzyp> Weźcie go stąd bo mnie zaraz coś trafi
<skrzyp> Znaczy tego powyżej, mati zostaje :)
<karmelek> oj, no gimbusy wolne maja
<mati75> :)
<skrzyp> :)
<skrzyp> Ale MPK nie ma wolnego
<michal__> dokładnie
<karmelek> a rodzice pewnie zajeci i sie dziecko do komputera dorawlo
<skrzyp> W wigilię mają tylko wolne po 20tej do 4 rano
<skrzyp> Ja mówię o sobie, panie mały
<skrzyp> Nie powinno tu być czasem +b $v:*[Ww]indows* ? :)
<mati75> http://demotywatory.pl/2434957/Pani-Basia
<Tyczek> karmelek: Mój wyje nawet na Windowsie. ;/
<michal__> to ciekawe że nazywacie gimbusem każdego kto ma inne zdanie od was
<Mat_Matan> mati75: wrzuciłeś Lubuntu remix do netu?
<Mat_Matan> ja muszę na ubuntu.pl napisać że nie mogę skończyć prac z xubuntu remix :/
<skrzyp> Mati robi lubu?
<Mat_Matan> skrzyp: toć ba
<mati75> Mat_Matan: tak
<Mat_Matan> skrzyp: on robił lubu 10.04 remix
<karmelek> Tyczek: wyciem bym tego moze nie nazwal
<karmelek> ale lubie miec tak tip top :P
<mati75> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=137638
<Mat_Matan> mati75: thx
 * skrzyp nie jest gimbusem, bo tam mają mpk, więc nie korzysta z takich prymitywnych środków transportu. Ale fakt, niestety mam nieprzyjemnośc uczęszczać do gimnazjum :(
<Mat_Matan> ja bym swojego skończył ale nie odważę się ściągać dobrych progów które mnie mniej jednak ważą trochę
<karmelek> skrzyp: Ty wiesz co to gimbus? :>
<winter> \o/
<winter> 13:37 < winter> \o/
<Mat_Matan> a przy moim dl max 3KB/s sobie do wigilii tego nie ściągnę
<skrzyp> Taki autobus na wsi co dowozi do szkoły :)
<karmelek> gimbus=gimnazjalista tez ;-)
<skrzyp> Ale to gwarowo
<skrzyp> A ja z Krakowa, tam gwary nie ma
<karmelek> oo rodak :P
<michal__> tam macie swój język prawie
<skrzyp> Szanuj polski język, bo mogą go wkrótce nas pozbawić
<Mat_Matan> skrzyp: racja, małe dziewczynki już nam to odbierają
<Mat_Matan> jak ruscy z rusufikacją
<michal__> podobno w krakowie nie wiedzą co to siatka (na zakupy)
<karmelek> bynajmniej
<Mat_Matan> michal__: bo siatka to jest na ryby a nie na zakupy
<Mat_Matan> ale to zależy od regionu
<michal__> siatka~~reklamówka
<michal__> przynajmniej u mnie
<Mat_Matan> michal__: stawiam żeś z gdańska lub tamtejszych okolic
<michal__> lubelszczyzna
<michal__> ale tam też się dziwią
<skrzyp> U mnie siatka - reklamówka lub siatka np. kreślarska
<Mat_Matan> nie wiem gdzie to jest ale ok :D
 * karmelek afk
<michal__> nie wiesz gdzie jest lublin? :>
<skrzyp> Na zadupiu
<michal__> średnio na zadupiu
<michal__> ciężko region określać zadupiem
<mati75> lol
<mati75> http://translate.google.com/#pl|en|Beata%20Kozidrak
<michal__> ;)
<wegonfindu> hej
<skrzyp> Hej
<wegonfindu> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/9504/img303p.jpg dobrze przymocowałem wiatraczek?
<michal__> eee
<Mat_Matan> wegonfindu: za mało śrubek
<Mat_Matan> śrubek nigdy mało
<wegonfindu> skrzyp: mam twojego joggera w rss
<skrzyp> ?
<skrzyp> A kto ty?
<wegonfindu> chodzi mi tylko i wyłącznie o kable
<skrzyp> Bo ja dziękuję bardzo
<Mat_Matan> skrzyp: zgadnij
<michal__> wegonfindu: jakie napięcie jest na pomarańczowym?
<wegonfindu> skrzyp: czytelnik twojego joggera
<skrzyp> :)
<Mat_Matan> skrzyp: L
<Mat_Matan> skrzyp: o
<Mat_Matan> skrzyp: L
<Mat_Matan> skrzyp: Z
<wegonfindu> michal_: don't know
<skrzyp> A nick na joggerze można wiedzieć?
<wegonfindu> nie można :>
<michal__> wegonfindu: a ma czym zmierzyć?
<Mat_Matan> wegonfindu: zaizoluj to
<skrzyp> A B?
<michal__> bo nie chce mi się patrzeć jakie to standardowo
<wegonfindu> a poza izolacją, to dobrze?
<Mat_Matan> wegonfindu: i źle podłączyłeś
<michal__> no źle
<wegonfindu> a jak?
<michal__> a co chcesz osiągnąć?
<Mat_Matan> z jakiej paki uziemienie do 12v podpiąłeś
<Mat_Matan> to się dupy nie trzyma
<michal__> nie uziemienie tylko minus
<Mat_Matan> michal__: black - ground
<michal__> uziemienie to jest w instalacji elektrycznej
<michal__> ground - masa jak już
<wegonfindu> z takiej, ze bylo jakos w tym miejscu podlaczane i dzialalo, ale odlaczylem i chce znowu podlaczyc ale zapomnialem jak
<Mat_Matan> michal__: a to ma jakiś minusowy potencjał czy coś?
<michal__> no to masa
<michal__> ma minusowy względem plusa :>
<Mat_Matan> michal__: czyli to samo co ground
<michal__> ale nie to samo co uziemienie
<Mat_Matan> wegonfindu: podpinasz jeden pod czarny a drugi pod czerowny
<michal__> na 5V słabo działają
<Mat_Matan> wegonfindu: bo na razie mas zpodpięty pod 5 i 12v
<michal__> na 7 lepiej
<Mat_Matan> michal__: ja mam na 12v
<michal__> zależy co chce osiągnąć
<michal__> bo nie napisał
<Mat_Matan> poza tym, na specyfikację się patrzy zawsze
<Mat_Matan> na jakim napięciu ma to pracować
<Mat_Matan> wegonfindu: na naklejkę zobacz co tam zapisane jest
<wegonfindu> nie znam się w ogóle na tych elektrykach i elektronikach, masach, uziemieniach i tak dalej
<wegonfindu> ja chce zeby to dzialalo ;(
<Mat_Matan> wegonfindu: boś głąb
<Mat_Matan> my ci mówimy co robić a ty tego nie łykasz
<skrzyp> Prąd to robi takie bźż i komp działa
<skrzyp> Tyle wie każdy Głupak
<mati75> Mat_Matan: może on nie połyka
<Mat_Matan> skrzyp: ++
<michal__> to zasilacz robi bźż :P
<michal__> i dysk
<Mat_Matan> mati75: i think he swallow better than my whore
<skrzyp> A ja wiem na przykład że to jest uporządkowany strumień elektronów podążający w określonym kierunku
<skrzyp> Ha, i o określonym natężeniu
<skrzyp> Mierzonyn bodaj w amperach
<skrzyp> I to jest właśnie cały ten bźź
<skrzyp> :)
<Mat_Matan> skrzyp: natęrzenie jest w amperach
<Mat_Matan> a napięcie w V
<wegonfindu> brb
<skrzyp> Ta
<Mat_Matan> skrzyp: i wiesz o prądzie niż wegonfindu o kolorach
<Mat_Matan> :D
<skrzyp> :)
<wegonfindu> ja tylko wiem, ze przy zakupie byly tylko te dwa kable podlaczone, i tyle
 * skrzyp polewa userowi Mat_Matan
 * Mat_Matan nie gardzi i pije do usera skrzyp
<wegonfindu> kto ma wódkę?
 * wegonfindu pije do lustra razem z bałwanem
<wegonfindu> thx za przypomnienie
 * skrzyp właśnie ogląda z okna autobusu mikołajów sprzedających choinki na Kleparzu
<skrzyp> Czy mi się wydaje, czy już mam halucynacje od tej wódy? :)
<wegonfindu> a co widzisz?
<Mat_Matan> wegonfindu: kolory :D
<wegonfindu> hmm... ja tez
<Mat_Matan> nie no nie mogę
<wegonfindu> tylko za moje jeszcze bzyczą...
<Mat_Matan> wegonfindu: bo to wibrator
<Mat_Matan> newb...
<wegonfindu> i can triforce
<skrzyp> :)
<wegonfindu>  âµ 
<wegonfindu> âµ âµ 
<wegonfindu> teehee
<winter> troll
<wegonfindu> o, fajne masz imię :)
<winter> a nie mówielem
<wegonfindu> ja sie juz przedstawilem
<Mat_Matan> wegonfindu: masz na imię wiatrak?
<Mat_Matan> starzy cię nie kochają
<wegonfindu> nope
<wegonfindu> a ciebie tylko w łóżku
<Mat_Matan> i jeszcze chcą cie pod kable podpiąć
<winter> iz d15c0nn3c3d m3h f4n, p1z h41p!
<wegonfindu> a
<wegonfindu> b
<Mat_Matan> wegonfindu: jesteś odrzuconym przez społeczeństwo jak i własną rodzinę bytem który według filozofii Sokratesa popartej przez filozofór oświeceniowych jak i sponacza z MS Office jest infantylnym oraz niezaradnym dzieckiem szukającym pomocy w przytłaczającym cię ogromem i możliwościami świecie, kryjąc się za osłoną debilizmu próbujesz ujawnić swoje myśli jednakże jesteśmy dla
<Mat_Matan>  ciebie nade za inteligentni przez co nie potrafisz przekazać swojej wypowiedzi w nade należyty sposób, nie chcę obrażać twojej i tak już należycie rozbudowanej inteligencji stronami pokroju 4chan ale mam prośbę...
<Mat_Matan> ... wypierdalaj
<PoKrAk> znofu trolle ??
<winter> chyba się nie odczepi dopuki ktoś go nie kopnie
<PoKrAk> z czego ircuje ?
<wegonfindu> Mat_Matan: 6 minut to wymyślałeś?
<winter> xchat chyba, zapytaj ctcp
<Mat_Matan> wegonfindu: nie, dłużej pisałem
<wegonfindu> v
<PoKrAk> szukamy buga ?? :)
<Mat_Matan> wegonfindu: mój umysł jest dla ciebie za szybki
<wegonfindu> dopuki?
<wegonfindu> słownik, pryszczaty piętnastolatku
<wegonfindu> z irssi
<PoKrAk> wegonfindu: poprostu idz na ogolny ubuntu tam ci pomogą
<Mat_Matan> PoKrAk: tam nie tyle mu pomogą co go wybrechają
<PoKrAk> a jak nie zawsze zostaje łódzkie pogotowie
<Mat_Matan> i stanie się twarzą trollingu lepiej niż troll face
<PoKrAk> lol
<winter> wegonfindu: a chcesz kline?
<PoKrAk> a masz dostep do serwera ?? dawaj klina
<DaZ> admin sie znalazł... [;
<Mat_Matan> swoją drogą kklimonda mógłby przestać walić tego karpia na wigilię i troche poopować
<wegonfindu> umysł internetu?
<wegonfindu> co?
<winter> flooduje mnie ctcp pingami
<mikexcr>  ohohoh
<Mat_Matan> o sobie poszedł
<PoKrAk> CTCP PING odpowiedź od wegonfindu [~a@dqq180.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]: 32 sek 17 msek
<PoKrAk> [14:15:14] wegonfindu [~a@dqq180.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl] has quit IRC: Read error: Connection reset by peer
<PoKrAk> popsułem go ?? :D
<winter> http://wklej.org/id/442868/
<mati75> psuja
<Kwpolska> winter: lulz: nie bylo nie, do cholery, zapomnialem o detachu
<Kwpolska> 14:05 < wegonfindu>  âµ 
<Kwpolska> 14:05 < wegonfindu> âµ âµ 
<Kwpolska> wroong!
<winter> Kwpolska: masz tu opa?
<Kwpolska> winter: nie wydurniaj sie
<winter> co masz na myśli
<Kwpolska> ofkorz nie jestem
<winter> mhm
<winter> no co za ciećwierz
<nemek> dzisiaj mamy dzień trolli
<Dreadlish> cześć]
<winter> cze
<Dreadlish> jak tam?
<winter> o z trollem mamy tu problem
<PoKrAk> był
<winter> może jeszcze tu wróci
<Dreadlish> oł
<Dreadlish> na gentoo-pl teraz jakiś siedzi
<shpaq> u nas zawsze trolle siedzą
<Dreadlish> poluje na notebooka dla mamy i chyba coś upolowałem
<shpaq> i zawsze siedziały
<shpaq> i będą siedzieć
<winter> shpaq: dopóki się ich nie pobanuje
<Dreadlish> śmieszne
<Dreadlish> catalyst z aura chce wywalić swoje zależności
<Dreadlish> dobrz
<miniczernia> Cześć
<zibiboniek1> Witam
<Dreadlish> leo
<Dreadlish> elo*
<miniczernia> ooooooo
<miniczernia> właśnie
<miniczernia> Dreadlish
<NightWish`> aaaa psik
<Psotnick> na zdrowie :)
<Dreadlish> NightWish`: na zrowie
<miniczernia> 100 lat
<Dreadlish> miniczernia: szo?
<zibiboniek1> powiedzcie mi używacie prywatnych kluczy pgp?
<Dreadlish> ja? nie
<miniczernia> pamiętasz wczorajszą rozmowę ??
<zibiboniek1> dzisiaj się oczytałem troszkę pobawiłem ale nie bardzo czaję zastosowania
<Dreadlish> miniczernia: którą? :D
<Psotnick> dobrze wiesz ;p
<miniczernia> o xorg.conf
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> pamiętam
<Dreadlish> elo spontaniczny
<NightWish`> dziękuje
<miniczernia> próbowałem ale wyskakują mi błędy że nie można znaleźć plików
<miniczernia> i mam teraz problem
<spontaniczny> Cześć
<spontaniczny> jest Szatan ?
<Dreadlish> masz włączonego hala?
<miniczernia> toż ta ciskam Ctrl Alt i F1
<miniczernia> chyba norma nie
<miniczernia> ??
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> jak masz debianopodobny to pewnie masz włączonego hala
<Dreadlish> więc
<Dreadlish> ls /etc/X11
<miniczernia> no teraz nie mogę bo minie wywali
<miniczernia> zw
<miniczernia> już jestem
<Dreadlish> ok
<miniczernia> a co dalej
<miniczernia> jest sudo su
<Dreadlish> zrób tego lsa
<Dreadlish> i przelej co on pokazał
<miniczernia> dobra zaraz lookne
<miniczernia_> już
<miniczernia_> podać toczka w toczke czy coś cię szczegół ci podać
<miniczernia> Już
<miniczernia>  podać ci coś specjalnego czy całe ci dać
<miniczernia> ?
<miniczernia> Dreadlish żyjesz ?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> wsadź wszystko na wklej.to
<miniczernia> app-defaults cursors defuault-display-manager forts rgb.txt X xinit xkb xorg.conf Xreset Xreset.d Xresources Xsession Xsession.d Xsession.options Xwrapper.config
<Dreadlish> no to masz xorg.conf
<Dreadlish> no to cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<miniczernia> ok lookne
<miniczernia> a potem a jak nie zadziała mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<miniczernia> ??
<Kwpolska> miniczernia: to trudno
<miniczernia> masz może fajniejsze zajęcia niż wkurzanie mnie ?
<Dreadlish> ale na prawde
<Dreadlish> musisz przed tym wyłączyć CAŁKOWICIE
<Dreadlish> xorga
<Dreadlish> potem wyrąbać xorg.confa
<Dreadlish> i wsadzić
<miniczernia> dobra to rozumiem
<Dreadlish> looooool niezły ten blob
<miniczernia> ?
<Dreadlish> z 30fpsów przy kostce do 600fpsów to jest git :D
<miniczernia> FACEPLAM
<miniczernia> :P
<miniczernia> dobra ide próbować
<Dreadlish> tylko wróć xD
<miniczernia> ...
<Dreadlish> nie no
<miniczernia> złośliwość nie zna granic
<Dreadlish> nawet jak wywalisz xorg.confa
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> i go nie będzie
<Dreadlish> to se hal zrobi drugiego
<miniczernia> dobra lookne
<miniczernia> zw
<bikstopa> ma ktos doswiadczenia z takimi telefonami http://allegro.pl/nieziemsko-pl-super-telefon-dapeng-t5000-dual-sim-i1360825537.html ? ;'d
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/249dm2j> (at allegro.pl)
<Dreadlish> bikstopa imo chińszczyzna
<Psotnick> imo tandeta
<bikstopa> :D
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> rozwali się po paru(nastu) dniach użytkowania
<bikstopa> potrzebuje do prostej aplikacji w javie do obslugi firmy, internetu przez gprs, smsow i rozmow
<bikstopa> u ;<
<Dreadlish> kurdemać
<bikstopa> ;<
<Dreadlish> tapety żadnej nie mam T.T
<bt4> siema
<Dreadlish> bt4: elo
<bikstopa> yo bt
<bikstopa> to jaki tel polecalibyscie w miare w niskiej cenie?
<bikstopa> z qwerty
<bikstopa> e61?
<Psotnick> tak
<bt4> jak arch ??;]
<Psotnick> e61 jest spoko :)
<Kwpolska> bt4: iphone 4
<bikstopa> Psotnick: ja mam e61i prywatnie i jestem bardzo zadowolony
<bikstopa> wiec e61 powinna byc tez ok ;d
<miniczernia> I JUÅ» NIE MA
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> miniczernia: heh
<miniczernia> ale jeszcze zostało mi mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kwpolska> 16:45 < Dreadlish> to se hal zrobi drugiego
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: se zrobi
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: ale nie zapisze do /etc/X11
<Kwpolska> miniczernia: to to zrob do cholery
<miniczernia> ale nie idzie
<Kwpolska> miniczernia: sudo mv...
<Dreadlish> i z wyłączonymi xami
<Dreadlish> bt4: narazie adjustuje sobie desktop żeby móc zrobić coś z conky
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: najlepiej wlaczyc
<miniczernia> TRZEBA MI MÓWIĆ JAK DLA DZIECKA !!!
<miniczernia> :D
<Dreadlish> omygy
<miniczernia> tego nie
<miniczernia> :P
<Kwpolska> miniczernia: wget https://github.com/Kwpolska/kru/raw/master/miniutils/xconfig --no-check-certificate; sudo cp xconfig /root/xconfig; sudo chmod +x /root/xconfig
<Kwpolska> zle
<Kwpolska> miniczernia: sudo wget https://github.com/Kwpolska/kru/raw/master/miniutils/xconfig --no-check-certificate; sudo cp xconfig /root/xconfig; sudo chmod +x /root/xconfig
<bt4> winter, to co po sztuce otwieramy ??
<Kwpolska> miniczernia: chociaz nie, obie komendy dobre, wyierz sobie ta ktora chcesz i do terminala
<miniczernia> ok
<miniczernia> lookne
 * bt4 zaczyna dzień otwierając piwo
<Dreadlish> ty zawsze zaczynasz z browcem
<bt4> Dreadlish, ;)
<winter> bt4: nie mam
<winter> ale na zdrowie
<miniczernia> 2010-12-22 17:03:32 (12,6 MB/s) - zapisano `xconfig' [71/71]
<miniczernia> :D
<Dreadlish> kurde
<miniczernia> Wszystko ?
<Dreadlish> po 2h pracy na netbooku
<Dreadlish> zauważyłem że mam mysz...
<miniczernia> O.o
<Kwpolska> miniczernia: nie
<miniczernia> Kwpolska a co jeszcze mam zrobić
<miniczernia> ?
<Kwpolska> miniczernia: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop - potem sie logujesz i wpisujesz sudo /root/xconfig; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Kwpolska> zapisz sobie
<Kwpolska> bo to ci wylaczy tryb graficzny
<miniczernia> WIEM
<bikstopa> za ta sama cene moge miec e61, e61i i e63. co byscie wybrali? :D
<Psotnick> e63
<bikstopa> sorry
<Dreadlish> e63
<bikstopa> nie e63
<bikstopa> tylko c3
<bikstopa> missklik ;d
<Psotnick> aaaaaaa
<Dreadlish> e61i
<Dreadlish> albo c3
<Dreadlish> c3 taka cegłówka mi sie wydaje
<Dreadlish> nie wiem dlaczego
<bikstopa> mialem c3 w lapie i wydaje mi sie duzo szybsza od e61i
<bikstopa> ale wkur**a mnie ze jest mniejsza
<Dreadlish> no to weź e61i jak nie przeszkadza ci to
<bikstopa> mam e61i juz jeden
<Dreadlish> mi np. wielkość by przeszkadzała
<bikstopa> :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: było mówić
<bikstopa> potrzebuje 2gi fon do 2giej karty do firmy ;d
<miniczernia> poszło
<miniczernia> coś jeszcze
<miniczernia> ??
<bikstopa> co cos jeszcze? ;'d
<miniczernia> nic
<miniczernia> nic
<miniczernia> nie do ciebie
<Dreadlish> moje lutowanie vs lutowanie chińczyków 1:0
<Dreadlish> jak oni przylutowali to po 3 dniach sie oderwało
<Dreadlish> jak ja przylutowałem to już 3 miesiące się trzyma
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: bo chinczyki lutuja w wannie ;d
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: chyba mojej babci :D
<bikstopa> i robia sie zimne luty :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: nie wiem w jakiej, wiem ze jest cala wanna cyny i tam macza sie uklad, do miedzi przykleja sie cyna
<bikstopa> ;d
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: ja już stacją lutowniczą ojca, którą się nie umiem obsługiwać robie lepsze luty niż oni
<Dreadlish> pt-863 bodaj
<miniczernia> :P
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: tyle ze ty lutujesz 10 min, oni 2 sec ;d
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: 10 min to ja szukam cyny
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: lutuje jakieś 10 sec
<bikstopa> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Dreadlish> z uzyciem spinaczów do bielizny
<bikstopa> stacje lutownicza ile nagrzewasz ?'d
<Dreadlish> tyle ile szukam cyny
<Dreadlish> czyli ~10 min :D
<Dreadlish> ale później to zazwyczaj jeszcze ojciec coś lutuje
<Dreadlish> to oszczędza troche czasu
<miniczernia> Jeśli to wszystko z tym xorg.conf to nic nie pomogło
<miniczernia> :P
<miniczernia> coś poszło
<miniczernia> ale to nic nie dało
<miniczernia> nadal jest ten sam błąd
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<Dreadlish> z czym ten błąd był
 * bikstopa jest genialny, popsul pendrive :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: ja to robie 3 razy dziennie
<Dreadlish> poza tym przynajmniej raz w tygodniu któryś się utopi w pralce
<miniczernia> że jak wciskam klawisze na klawiaturze to myszką nie mogę ruszać
<Dreadlish> a
<bikstopa> ja chicalem zrobic bootowalnego pendrive
<bikstopa> i skonczylo sie tym
<bikstopa> ze sie zablokowal
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: to sie da go odblokować
<bikstopa> i nie moge nic nowego na niego wgrac. moge tylko odczytywac
<Dreadlish> dd if of
<Dreadlish> i już
<bikstopa> a jakis bardziej rozbudowany howto? :D
<Dreadlish> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/pindrajw
<Dreadlish> tyle
<Dreadlish> całe howto
<miniczernia> heh
<bikstopa> az sprawdze :D
<miniczernia> :D
<miniczernia> ok idę zjeść obiad
<miniczernia> :P
<miniczernia> zw
<bikstopa> z pod roota?
<lisu> pffffffffff hehehe
<suitch> *spod
<bikstopa> *ipod :D
<bikstopa> sorry, za duzo doczynienia mam z idiotami ostatnio i nie mysle ;d
<bikstopa> musze zmienic prace ;d
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: przenieś się na jakieś zadupie, tam będziesz miał mniej idiotów, ale więcej ludzi o pomniejszonej wiedzy
<zibiboniek1> kurcze wie ktoś jak własnym kluczem PGP zaszyfrować wiadomość w evolution? bo czyimś mogę a własnym już nie
<miniczernia> i z takimi tekstami jak
<miniczernia> masz 2 zł
<miniczernia> na co
<miniczernia> ??
<miniczernia> na winco
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> u mnie meneli tyle nie mw
<Dreadlish> ma*
<bikstopa> ile ten dd na 8gb penie ma sie robic? :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: nie ma szans. do mnie dzwonia idioci z calej polski ;d
<miniczernia> aż się zrobi
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> wyłączam pc i schodzę na dół
<Dreadlish> zobacze jak linux działa z moim telewizorem
<miniczernia> :P
<bikstopa> rano zadalem pyt ale chyba nie dostalem odp
<bikstopa> da sie podlaczyc 3 monitory do linuksa tak, by na kazdym wyswietlany byl inny pulpit?
<miniczernia> to musisz mieć kilka wejść na karcie graficznej
<miniczernia> co nie ??
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> miniczernia: ja mam dvi svga i hdmi
<bikstopa> powiedzmy ze mam 15 wyjsc na karcie graficznej
<Dreadlish> i wszystko da sie doprowadzić do hdmi
<zibiboniek1> to co z tymi kluczami zna się ktoś? "kurcze wie ktoś jak własnym kluczem PGP zaszyfrować wiadomość w evolution? bo czyimś mogę a własnym już nie
<zibiboniek1> (17:36:25) miniczernia: i z takimi tekstami jak"
<miniczernia> ??
<miniczernia> looknij na dół
<miniczernia> halo
<miniczernia> boniek
<miniczernia> żyjesz
<miniczernia> ??
<zibiboniek1> no co tam?
<miniczernia> o co ci chodziło ?
<zibiboniek1> zaznaczyłem niechcący twój tekst
<miniczernia> ok
<miniczernia> spoko
<Kwpolska> zibiboniek1: najlepiej wcale
<zibiboniek1> najlepiej wcale co? nie szyfrować?
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> wezmę netbooka
<Dreadlish> żeby nie stracić kontaktu na wszelki wypadek xD
<miniczernia> :P
<zibiboniek1> ok to nic spadam widze ze nikt nie zna odpowiedzi pzdr.
<miniczernia> znam
<miniczernia> ja
<miniczernia> ale na co innego
<miniczernia> :P
<zibiboniek1> taaaaaaaaa na co innego to i ja znam :p
<miniczernia> bikstopa: mogę ci pomóc z tego co ja wiem
<miniczernia> jak masz tych kilka wejść na karty graficzne
<miniczernia> na karcie graficznej *
<Szatan> LUDZIE!
<Szatan> skype wam działa?
<miniczernia> no
<winter> Szatan: tak
<miniczernia> bikstopa: Podłącz 3 monitory bierzesz System->Preferencje->Monitory
<miniczernia> bikstopa: masz ?
<bikstopa> nie mam jeszcze linuksa, ani 3 monitorow
<miniczernia> aha
<bikstopa> zastanawiam sie nad walnieciem sobie 2x32
<bikstopa> tylko z 2 str
<bikstopa> po cholere? :D
<miniczernia> jak tam wbijesz to potem bierzesz "Szukaj Monitory" i powinno być tam dostosowanie
<miniczernia> :P
<bikstopa> oki ;d
<bikstopa> a dziala to z 2 kartami graf naraz?;'d
<bikstopa> tzn 1 wyjscie mam na zintegrowanej i 2 na na pcie
<winter> Szatan: a teraz padł
<bikstopa> ile ten dd sie k&&&a robi? :D
<miniczernia> nie wiem
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: całego pendriva
<miniczernia> ja takich durnot nie robie
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> wciśnij ^C
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> ale widok :D
<Dreadlish> cyknąłbym wam fotke
<Dreadlish> ale nie mam jak
<Dreadlish> wait
<Dreadlish> co ja gadam
<Dreadlish> netbook + kamerka xD
<miniczernia> :P
<miniczernia> coś się pieprzy z skype
<miniczernia> lookne na windowsie
<Szatan> winter: no a ja nie mogę się podłączyć
<winter> Szatan: bo serwery padły, też nie mogę
<miniczernia> LoL na Mikrosyfowym Windowsie wyskakują błędy
<miniczernia> i wykrzacza się
<Dreadlish> win 3
<bikstopa> dd juz robi sie 45 min ;'d
<spontaniczny> bikstopa, znasz aTahualpe?
<bikstopa> znam, mialem z nim biznes zakladac ale wymiekl
<spontaniczny> O to Ty z nim pisałeś ten skrypt do połączenia Polchat.pl<->IRC tak?
<bikstopa> z nim tyle ze bez niego ;d
<spontaniczny> działa to na polszmacie 3.0 ?
<bikstopa> byl updajt na 3.0
<bikstopa> ale dziala nie za najlepiej
<bikstopa> a nie mam czasu by to przepisac :D
 * spontaniczny zastanawia sie nad serwerem jabera
<bikstopa> hmm
<bikstopa> majac czystty dysk i livecd
<bikstopa> da sie zainstalowac samego gruba na dysku? ;'d
<spontaniczny> przez chroota chyba tak
<bikstopa> pokombinuje ;d
<suitch> spontaniczny, a w co sie bedzie chrootowal?
<spontaniczny> w chroota
<suitch> ciekawe
<spontaniczny> grał ktoś z was w bygfoota labo planeshifta?
<bikstopa> godzine sie dd robil
<bikstopa> i nic to nie dalo
<bikstopa> z tym ze sie nie dokonczyl ;d
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: a napisał ile zapisał?
<bikstopa> po zrobieniu ctrl + c wywalil
<Dreadlish> to znaczy że pendrive jest zapisywalny
<bikstopa> [1]+ Stopped  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<Dreadlish> ouch
<Dreadlish> jednak nie jest
<bikstopa> co w takim wypadku?
<bikstopa> da sie go uratowac? czy 8 dych w plecy przez moje zabawy? :D
<Dreadlish> podłączyć do innego usb/podłączyć do innego kompa
<bikstopa> nie idzie
<bikstopa> formatowalem go z pod windy, linuxa, hirensboota
<bikstopa> z laptopa i pc
<Kwpolska> bikstopa: gwarancja
<bikstopa> watpie by uwzglednili
<bikstopa> oraz nie mam juz paragonu pewnie ;d
<bikstopa> ani opakowania
<Dreadlish> no to 8 dych w dupe
<bikstopa> a moze mi ktos wyjasnic, od czego ten szajs sie zablokowal? ;'d
<mati75> http://mati75.deviantart.com/art/The-darkness-of-Openbox-Debian-190503815
<bikstopa> mati75: najs
<mati75> bikstopa: thx
<bikstopa> http://allegro.pl/super-nokia-e61i-e61-telefon-biznesowy-i1377355308.html jak myslicie, za 2 stowki uda mi sie go wychaczyc? :D
<qermit> bikstopa: już nie
<bikstopa> qermit: why? :>
<qermit> bikstopa: bo suitch kupi za 190
<bikstopa> dlaczego tak sadzisz? ;'d
<qermit> bikstopa: telefon ewidentnie jest z "kieszeni pasażera"
<bikstopa> po czym to poznac?
<qermit> bikstopa: gdzie jest zasilacz?
<qermit> oraz opis "na jakimś konkursie"
<jacekowski> konkurs - kto zapierdoli i nie da sie zlapac
<bikstopa> zamiast zasilacza daje ladowarke
<bikstopa> :D
<Tyczek> Nie wierze każdemu, kto nie umie opisać przedmiotu, który sprzedaje. ;P
<bikstopa> hmm, jakie jest prawdopodobienstwo ze imei tel zostanie zablokowany?
<qermit> bikstopa: nie wiem, może już sflaszowali
<bikstopa> ;'d
<jacekowski> bikstopa: duze
<bikstopa> jacekowski: i co wtedy
<jacekowski> wtedy pokazuje sie u ciebie policja
<jacekowski> bo oni nie blokuja imei
<jacekowski> tylko przekazuja informacje do policji
<jacekowski> jesli jest zgloszone ze kradzione
<jacekowski> policja sie cieszy
<bikstopa> i co wtedy? ;'d
<jacekowski> bo zlapali pasera/zlodzieja/cos
<jacekowski> w najlepszym razie ty nie masz telefonu ani pieniedzy
<bikstopa> w najgorszym? ;'d
<jacekowski> w najgorszym razie za kradziez mozna kilka lat w wiezniu spedzic
<bikstopa> z tym, ze tu sie pojawia kolejny problem fizoloficzno/moralny
<jacekowski> a to tobie pozostanie udowodnic ze ty kupiles kradzione niewiedzac o tym
<bikstopa> to ja jej nie ukradlem ;'d
<jacekowski> a nie ze sam zajebales
<miniczernia> czy coś mnie zabawnego ominęło
<miniczernia> ??
<bikstopa> hmm, raczej bedzie to latwe do udowodnienia
<bikstopa> skoro mam jego dane na allegro ;d
<jacekowski> a skad wiadomo ze to ten telefon
<jacekowski> poza tym, jak to kradzione to to jest konto na slupa
<bikstopa> :D
<dwe11er> bikstopa: http://www.goldenline.pl/forum/1109814/legalnosc-flasha
<jacekowski> nom
<jacekowski> konto na slupa
<jacekowski> i zesrasz sie
<skrzyp> Rrre
<elwin013> Cześć :-)
<bikstopa> dwe11er: i?
<spontaniczny> Tak sie zastanawiam ktoś susła jeszce używa?
<bikstopa> xd
 * mati75 zna kilku
<skrzyp> Susła miałem nieprzyjemnośc używać przez pół godziny
<skrzyp> I wywaliłem po pobraniu 4gb na netinstallu
<skrzyp> I jeszcze miał kłopoty z bootem
<warzywod> cześć ma ubu 9.10 i nie działa mi hibernacja
<Dreadlish> kurde mać
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś m3a770de?
<spontaniczny> Jak aplikacja potrzebuje NET frameworka to sobie jej pod wine nie odpale?
<Dreadlish> sorry - not
<jacekowski> spontaniczny: pod mono odpalisz
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Dreadlish> elo
<spontaniczny> jacekowski, ale to sciagam te mono i instaluje pod wine? Czy instaluje mono i już mam tefgo frameworka?
<Dreadlish> tak
<jacekowski> instalujesz mono
<jacekowski> to linuxowy .net
<Dreadlish> ale on ma binarke windowsową
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> on ma program w mono
<jacekowski> czy .ne
<jacekowski> .net
<Mat_Matan> mono sux
<jacekowski> to jest jak java
<jacekowski> tylko troche inne
<Mat_Matan> Qt rox
<jacekowski> qt jest nie przenosne
<Dreadlish> no to odpal windowsową .nietową pod linuchem
<jacekowski> mono plik.exe
<jacekowski> i dziala
<Dreadlish> dobra
<jacekowski> juz to robilem
<Dreadlish> nie będę nic mówił
<Dreadlish> bo moja wiedza w tym zakresie jest zbyt mała
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: nie jest przenośne? no polemizowałbym
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: http://www.mono-project.com/Guide:Running_Mono_Applications
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: siedzisz w devieniu na nokię to raczej powinieneś mieć inne zdanie
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: jest kupa roznic pomiedzy platformami
<Dreadlish> api jest w większości aplikacji takie samo, ale reszte nie
<Dreadlish> są fundamętalne różnice
<Dreadlish> o których jak się zapomni to aplikacja przestanie być przenośna
 * Mat_Matan się zastanawia za co się wziąść po C++
<Dreadlish> weź to co wszyscy oprócz normalnych ludzi czyli jave
<Mat_Matan> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> jest bt4?
<Mat_Matan> ąęćńżź
<Mat_Matan> działa moje?
<Mat_Matan> czy są ksoki?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> widze
<Dreadlish> polskie
<Dreadlish> znaki
<Dreadlish> ąęćńżź
<Mat_Matan> coś żem zdupczył z weechatem
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> pisać całość po angielsku czy po polsku?
<Mat_Matan> bo twoje Dreadlish widzę jako ksoki
<Dreadlish> bo sie zdecydować nie moge :/
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: pisz jak chcesz
<Mat_Matan> twoje literki
<Dreadlish> ąęćźżół bądź żółw
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: mono to taka java tylko lepsza
<Dreadlish> napisze międzynarodnie: RAM
<Mat_Matan> 'utf
<Mat_Matan> ążźćńłó
<skrzyp> `utf
<Dreadlish> widze twoje
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<skrzyp> Mi gut
<Dreadlish> mi tyż
<skrzyp> Widzę i piszę wszystkie
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Mat_Matan> ktoś może zapodać gęś?
<Dreadlish> gęś
<Dreadlish> żółw
<Mat_Matan> dmn
<Dreadlish> dwa najbardziej polskie słowa
<Dreadlish> UTF-8 man
<Mat_Matan> something wrong with my weechat
<suitch> qermit nic nie kupuje
<Mat_Matan> ążźćńłó
<Mat_Matan> "utf
<Mat_Matan> 'utf
<suitch> umiecie ktos erlanga?
<Dreadlish> to niesprawiedliwe
<Mat_Matan> 'utf
<Dreadlish> mam 4GB ramu a ten widzi mi 3GB
<Dreadlish> morał - kernel z PAE
<Mat_Matan> wtf?
<Dreadlish> `
<Mat_Matan> zapodajcie coś polsiego
<Dreadlish> żółw
<miniczernia> heh nauczyciel od informatyki jest słabszy ode mnie
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> miniczernia: mój próbuje załapać o co mi chodzi
<miniczernia> a jest wyjątkowym idiotą
<Dreadlish> mój akuratnie chce sie czegoś nauczyć
<Dreadlish> nie zawsze mu to wychodzi
<Dreadlish> ale czasem coś z tego wyniesie
<Mat_Matan> no
<Mat_Matan> działa
<miniczernia> MÓJ NIE WIEDZIAŁ DLACZEGO SIĘ KOMP NIE CHCIAŁ NORMALNIE ODPALIĆ
<miniczernia> a zegara na biosie nie było ustawionego
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> omg...
<Dreadlish> to niezły zwał
<Dreadlish> hmm
<miniczernia> po za ty nie widział że certyfikaty stron się nie odpalał bo czasu nie było i daty ustawionej
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> napisałem procka, ram, avgload, czas data, kernel, co jeszcze w conky must be?
<Mat_Matan> miniczernia: w podstawówce mielismy pro informatyka, co lekcja to pait a do internetu nas nie dopuszczał bo na porn strony wchodził i nie wiedział jak historię usunąć xD
<miniczernia> pogodynka
<skrzyp> Dyski
<skrzyp> Mail
<skrzyp> Mpd
<skrzyp> I procesy
<Dreadlish> procesy mam
<Dreadlish> mail mi niepotrzebny
<Dreadlish> dyski wsadze
<Dreadlish> chociaż mam 2 partycje
<Dreadlish> ale zawsze to miejsce zawali :D
<miniczernia> ja ci zrzut ekranu dam jak ja mam
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> jeszcze net
<Dreadlish> teraz patrze na swojego w netbooku
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: ile cali?
<Dreadlish> 17
<Dreadlish> pc
<Dreadlish> netbook 10,1
<Dreadlish> o ile pamiętam
<Dreadlish> i mam na poziom nie pion
 * skrzyp ma 17 w piwnicy
 * Dreadlish na biórku 17, 15,4, 14 i 10,1
 * Mat_Matan ma rzutnik i ścianę
 * Dreadlish na biurku 17, 15,4, 14 i 10,1
<miniczernia> LOL :D
 * Dreadlish i telewizor 40" na drugiej szafce
 * Mat_Matan ma 2,8"
<Mat_Matan> w telefonie :P
<miniczernia> Dreadlish: http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/3789/zrzutekranubv.png
<miniczernia> masz
 * Dreadlish ma 2x16 znaków przy serwerku
 * skrzyp ma 1,3
<miniczernia> coś mi do końca nie chodzi ale jest git
<skrzyp> Na cpanelu od ocieplaczu
<skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> 1,8" w fonie
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: LCD2USB?
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: nie, lptem własnym appem
<Dreadlish> którego pisałem jak miałem 10 lat...
<Mat_Matan> LPT ssuuxx
 * Mat_Matan spalił 3 LPT
<skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> to sie robi zabezpieczenia
<Dreadlish> a nie jara sie elpety
<Dreadlish> pare oporników
<Dreadlish> i masz zabezpieczenie
<miniczernia> nie płakać
<miniczernia> :P
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: jak LPT zabezpieczenia nie ma żadnego
<Mat_Matan> usb juz ciężej zepsuć
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: no nie ma
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: ale po stronie urządzenia można zrobić zabezpieczenie
<Dreadlish> przed "za dużym" prądem
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: usb ma w standardzie wymagania co do zabezpieczen
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: jak robiłem programator AVR na LPT to myślisz że za 5zł jakieś zabezpieczenie zrobię? :D
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: lpt tez ma
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: tylko ze w obu przypadkach to olewaja
<Dreadlish> jezu...
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: chociaz w przypadku usb troche rzadziej
<Dreadlish> avra to ja już sobie skleciłem na coma
<Dreadlish> transmisja suxowała ale działało :D
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: ja zrobiłem USBasp'a i mi zwisa
<Dreadlish> dodaj mu przycisk reset
<Dreadlish> albo autoreset po programowaniu
<Dreadlish> dopisz do programu
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: nie chce mi się mam fizyczny reset
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ja usbaspa użyłem 3 razy
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: poza tym tyle co ja robiłem na tym usbasp to pikuś
<Dreadlish> potem uznałem że zrobie sobie na jakimś fdti usb->com
<Mat_Matan> 5-6 projektów nim zrobiłem
<Mat_Matan> LCD2USB
<Mat_Matan> pady na usb
<Mat_Matan> i coś jeszcze
<Dreadlish> lol
<Mat_Matan> a teraz sie kurzy w szufladzie
<Dreadlish> ale zwis miał mój lap
<Dreadlish> tak nagle muza zwolniła
<Dreadlish> ja otwieram
<Dreadlish> i jest ok :D
<msichal> po co komu usbasp jak się ma plt?
<msichal> lpt
<msichal> 5 kabli i masz programator :>
<Dreadlish> msichal: tak
<msichal> w ogóle to avr są passe
<Mat_Matan> msichal: tak ja robiłem
<Dreadlish> ja przez ten programator zjarałem 6 atmeg :D
<msichal> i drogie cholernie
<msichal> no to musiałeś coś robić bardzo nietak
 * Mat_Matan spalił 7 ATm8
<msichal> mi się jedna chyba od esd popsuła tylko
<Dreadlish> msichal: to co polecasz w miare taniego co ma jakiegoś zjadliwego asma czy coś
<msichal> ciężko je zepsuć
<Mat_Matan> msichal: właśnie co teraz jest na TOPie
<Mat_Matan> PIC?
<Dreadlish> pici pici :D
<Nerihsa> meow
<msichal> lpc
<msichal> na arm
 * Mat_Matan dawno się nie interesował
<msichal> są tańsze od mega8 :>
<Dreadlish> widziałem ostatnio gdzieś
<Dreadlish> chyba w kamami o ile pamiętam
<Mat_Matan> LPC?
<Mat_Matan> wtf
<Dreadlish> arm...
<Mat_Matan> możesz zapodać linka?
<msichal> lpc1111
<Mat_Matan> arm to wiem
<msichal> właśnie w kamami chyba kupują
<msichal> ten chyba koło 10zł ksoztuje
<Mat_Matan> arm są fajne ale po uju drogie
<Dreadlish> ja dawno nic na prockach nie robiłem
<Mat_Matan> :0
<Dreadlish> albo coś audio
<Mat_Matan> msichal: zapodaj linka
<Dreadlish> albo radio łodbiorniki
<Dreadlish> albo przestrajałem mojego zodiaka :|
<Dreadlish> co mi niezbyt wyszło ale za to umiem budowę gfe-105 na pamięć
<msichal> mogę zapodać linka do bloge pewnego gościa który się tym bawił
<msichal> Mat_Matan: ^
<Dreadlish> `g lpc1111
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: LPC1111/12/13/14 32-bit ARM Cortex-M0 microcontroller; up to 32 kB ...: <http://www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/LPC1111_12_13_14.pdf>
<Dreadlish> datasheet
<Dreadlish> na dzidobry
<jacekowski> PIC to pic na wode
<msichal> literówy walę ale mi xchat reaguje z takim opóźnieniem że nie chce mi się czekać aż się tekst pojawi
<Dreadlish> to dołóż ramu
<msichal> nie mam miejsca ;P
<Mat_Matan> msichal: dawaj
<Dreadlish> to włóż większe kości :D
<jacekowski> ekhm cortexy M nie maja ARMa tylko thumba maja
<skrzyp> Killall zawsze pomaga
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: rozjaśń sytuacje
<Dreadlish> bo nam tu sie zamulenie jakieś powstało
<kacper> witam serdecznie
<kacper> :)
<msichal> tytuł dataszita mówi że arm
<Mat_Matan> msichal: dawaj linka
<Dreadlish> patrz wyżej matan
<Dreadlish> masz datashita :D
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: wyobraz sobie x86 z MMX i SSE itd.
<Dreadlish> kurde
<kacper> wiecie jak przez mirca z linuxa połączyć się z czatem wp.pl
<kacper> ?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: to jest typowy nowy arm
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: nom
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: teraz wyobraz sobie ze masz tylko MMX i SSE
<msichal> a to czat na wp.pl jest na ircu oparty?
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: czyli Pentium II
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: tylko troche bardziej rozbudowane
<msichal> Mat_Matan: http://mtbg.eu/2010/08/lpc1113-plytka-testowa/
<msichal> troche to trwało
<msichal> ale PIII i FF to złe połączenie
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: i to to jest
<Dreadlish> ta?
<jacekowski> mniej wiecej
<Dreadlish> ok
<Mat_Matan> lol znalazłem zielone jabłko
<jacekowski> tylko ze to nie ma klasycznego armowego zestawu instrukcji
<Dreadlish> oł
<kacper> skoro z windowsa da rade to z unixa tym bardziej
<Dreadlish> ktoś z niebezpiecznika ma wolne
<Mat_Matan> zielone od pleśni xD
<jacekowski> tylko ma zestaw instrukcji nazwany Thumb
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> rozumiem
<msichal> jacekowski jest ekspertem od ARM i prosi o zadawanie pytań :>
<jacekowski> stare army maja tylko ARM
<jacekowski> nowsze troche maja ARM + Thumb
<jacekowski> + rozne inne
<jacekowski> jak VFP, NEON i podobne
<bikstopa> ma ktos jakies doswiadczenie z pxe? ;'d
<kacper> jak chcę się połaczyć z serverem wp.pl to mmnie nie chce łaczyć ..
<jacekowski> bikstopa: ja jestem expertem od PXE i prosze o zadawanie pytan
<bikstopa> xD
<bikstopa> \PXE-M0F: No boot filename received\
<jacekowski> nom
<jacekowski> proste
<bikstopa> podlaczylem go pod router (dhcp)
<jacekowski> jaki serwer dhcp?
<bikstopa> i z czym on teraz chce sie laczyc ze nie moze odnalesc pliku? ;'d
<jacekowski> czy masz w ogole pojecie jakies o pxe czy mam zaczac od poczatku?
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: instalowałem raz z pxe
<Dreadlish> i on chce filename
<bikstopa> poprosze od poczatku ;d
<Dreadlish> w dhcpd musisz mu ustawić
<jacekowski> no wiec tak
<jacekowski> PXE to dodatek do dhcp
<jacekowski> polega on na tym ze komputer podlaczony do sieci podczas uruchamiania wysyla prawie normalne DHCPDISCOVER
<jacekowski> z tym ze dodaje tam rowniez informacje ze potrafi PXE
<bikstopa> czyli najlepiej postawic server dhcp na 1 komputerze
<Dreadlish> jak chce to bierze
<jacekowski> na co serwer dhcp moze zareagowac albo zignorowac
<Dreadlish> jak nie to nie
<Mat_Matan> msichal: http://allegro.pl/stm32-development-board-2-4-lcd-net-fm-sd-mp3-i1349663378.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/25b9dvx> (at allegro.pl)
<bikstopa> i bezposrednio podlaczyc 2 komp?
<msichal> o stm też słyszałem
<jacekowski> bikstopa: i teraz serwer dhcp moze wyslac adresy ip serwerow odpowiednich ( tftp )
<Mat_Matan> szkoda że takie słabe, aż sie prosi żeby lin na tym postawić :P
<jacekowski> bikstopa: i nazwe pliku na tym serwerze
<msichal> ale to malutkie chyba
<msichal> te tanie przynamniej
<jacekowski> stm jest anty open source
<Dreadlish> tak.
<msichal> i prawidłowo
<msichal> :)
<bikstopa> jacekowski: troche glupio jest to rozwiazane
<jacekowski> bikstopa: czemu
<Dreadlish> jest takie coś jak picotux
<Dreadlish> i to jest bodaj na armie
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: beagleboard xM
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: debian na arma
<bikstopa> jacekowski: ja bym inaczej to zrobil. adres ip z ktorym ma sie laczyc wprowadzal bym recznie po stronie klienta a nie wysylal z servera
<jacekowski> bikstopa: to w zalozeniu ma byc do duzych sieci
<bikstopa> yhm ;'d
<jacekowski> bikstopa: z kilkuset komputerami
<jacekowski> i wyobraz sobie ze chcesz windowsa na 1000 komputerow przeinstalowac
<bikstopa> albo z 1 kompem kory nie ma CD roma ;d
<miniczernia> dobra lece
<miniczernia> Narazie
<jacekowski> i wpisywac na kazdym adres ip
<bikstopa>  narta miniczernia
<jacekowski> a tak konfigurujesz serwe
<jacekowski> serwer
<bikstopa> jacekowski: tez fakt
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: widziałem jak gościu połączył 20 tych beagleboardów i kompilował coś
<jacekowski> przy pomocy WoL odpalasz komputery
<bikstopa> jacekowski: a da rade risa albo cos podobnego postawic na win xp? ;'d
<jacekowski> i nie musisz nigdzie isc
<miniczernia> SnowBoard bikstopa
<miniczernia> :P
<jacekowski> bikstopa: jest ris na linuxa
<bikstopa> nie mam linuksa do dyspozycji. nie moge zmienic na kompie xpka
<bikstopa> i to jest ten problem
<Mat_Matan> umożliwiają np  uruchomienie systemu uClinux
<bikstopa> ;'d
<jacekowski> to gowno mozesz
<Dreadlish> niestety
<Dreadlish> jacekowski cię podsumował na wieki wieków
<bikstopa> ;<
<jacekowski> pomodlmy sie za bikstope
<bikstopa> Boga nie ma ;'x
<Dreadlish> najlepiej to nauczyć się lutować smdki, wytrawić płytkę, przylutować i mieć swoje
<jacekowski> jest
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: a polutuj sobie uBGA
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: na 7 warstwowej plytce
 * Mat_Matan nie ma sprzętu do SMD
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: ja nawet się nie pcham w lutowanie BGA a co dopiero uBGA
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: mówisz o płytach głównych :D ?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> plyty glowne maja 12 warstw
<Dreadlish> a bga i tak jest na powierzchni
<jacekowski> ale ssa cieplo
<jacekowski> normalny laminat dosyc tak izoluje
<jacekowski> ale wielowarstwowy ma wiecej miedzi i ssa ci cieplo tak ze ciezko nagrzac zeby nie przegrzac
<Dreadlish> zastanawiam się jakby wyglądała płyta główna na pająka
<kacper> problem z autoryzacją
<kacper> wp.pl
<jacekowski> kacper: no i co nas to?
<jacekowski> kacper: to problem z wp a nie z ubuntu
<kacper> oki
<kacper> sorry
<kacper> ;]
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: był kiedyś jakiegoś kolesia komputer płytce jednowarstwowej
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: na pająka raczej by było po wuju
<Dreadlish> mój ojciec próbował wygrzać chipset z acera 5220 bodajże
<Dreadlish> poddał się po 4h męczenia
<bikstopa> kur**a, nawet nie mam gdzie zainstalowac linuksa http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/inne/partycja.png ;'x
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: to włóż pendriva
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: do tego trzeba stacje lutownicza z goracym powietrzem
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: jedynego pena jakiego mialem, z****alem wlasnie instalujac system :D
<jacekowski> i idealnie z ssawka podcisnieniowa
<Dreadlish> sorry - nie ja to robiłem
<Dreadlish> poza tym ojciec uznał że nie ma takiej wielgachnej dyszy żeby to grzać
<Dreadlish> a hotaira i tak trzeba sobie kupic
<Dreadlish> bo ostatnio dużo lutuje
<jacekowski> potem trzeba sita miec
<jacekowski> zeby kulki na nowo postawic
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ta, zaczelo sie że sie jego koledze laptop zalał, a teraz go dostał za free z walniętą płytą główną, czyli za 300zł
 * Mat_Matan kiedyś w UK znalazł "na śmietniku" działającego think pada r21
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: kolega kiedyś w holandii znalazł 2x płyty tyana z opteronami...
<Dreadlish> działające
<Dreadlish> i używa ich na desktopie :D
<bikstopa> jacekowski: jakies inne pomysly
<Dreadlish> virtualbox i kartę sieciową przeznaczyć?
<msichal> Dreadlish: odra była w pająku ;)
<msichal> montaż owijany był fajny
<Dreadlish> msichal: ale to było w prlu a nawet i wcześniej
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: to bylo do mnie? ;'d
<Dreadlish> msichal: ja wtedy jeszcze nie żyłem
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: tak
<msichal> ja tymbardziej :>
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: widziales screena wyzej odemnie? ;'d
<Dreadlish> msichal: ile wiosen liczysz jak to moja babka mówi
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: tak.
<msichal> mało
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: wyłącz hibernację
<Mat_Matan> kurczę, kusi mnie żeby kupić to http://allegro.pl/terminal-compaq-t20-300mhz-96-64mb-win-nt-gw-fv-i1372095251.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/39kfdud> (at allegro.pl)
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: off jest ;d
<Mat_Matan> ale nie wiem do czego bym to używał
<msichal> zawsze mnie dziwiła ta skracarka w przekliniaku
<Dreadlish> msichal: mnie też
<msichal> jak dla mnie bez sensu, ale pewnie tutejsi się oburzą
<bikstopa> Mat_Matan: fajny
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: ja kiedyś miałem zamiar jakiegoś neoware kupić
<msichal> chyba że im kopiowanie z irssi nie działa
<Dreadlish> ale kasa poszła na router firmy compaq :D
<msichal> i sobie przepisują
<bikstopa> Mat_Matan: do torrentow spoko ;d
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: tylko trzeba dysk włożyć jakoś dyskretnie
<Dreadlish> tzn. USB :D
<msichal> rtorrent ma dziwny interfejs troche
<msichal> przynajmniej miał
<Mat_Matan> postawiłbym na tym emulatory nes, snes, gb i gbc i bym do TV podłączył :D
<msichal> dopóki nie odkryłem że strzałką w prawo się przechodzi do menu następnego
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: to ja już bym kupił ps2 i linucha postawił :D
<msichal> ps2 chyba nie jest najsprawniejszym rozwiązaniem
<msichal> ile to ciągnie prądu?
<Dreadlish> ja nie wiem dlaczego ale ja lubie sprzęt na którym moge postawić linucha
<Dreadlish> msichal: z 20w max
<msichal> hm
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: mam na co mi drugi
<msichal> no to nie tak źle jak myślałem
<msichal> komputer z którego pisze raczej nie ciągnie więcej niż 80W
<msichal> w idle pewnie z 50
<Dreadlish> msichal: komputer z którego pisze bierze
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<Dreadlish> zaraz ci powiem
<msichal> hm, mniej chyba nawet
<Dreadlish> 40W przy ładowaniu
<msichal> kiedyś mierzyłem, ale nie mam miernika tró RMS
<Dreadlish> a drugi ~200W w idlu
<msichal> więc przekłamania na +
<Dreadlish> serwer bierze ~70W na moje oko
<msichal> ten jest moim serwerem
<Dreadlish> komp którego mam od poniedziałku wyłączyć bierze też 70W przy ładowaniu
<msichal> serwerem na którym nic nie mam praktycznie poza tym że w ogóle istnieje
<Dreadlish> mój robi za backup z mego starego pcta i hosting dla projektu kolegi
<jacekowski> msichal: ja mam
<jacekowski> msichal: ale true rms nie jest potrzebne
<msichal> można się było domyślić po wypowiedziach żeś elektronikiem
 * Mat_Matan myka grać w The Legend of Zelda Twilight Proncess na Wii
<msichal> o pomiarze dc myślisz?
<Dreadlish> łiii :D
<jacekowski> msichal: nie
<jacekowski> msichal: bo zasilacz ciagnie sinusa prawie idealnego
<jacekowski> msichal: ale przesunietego wzgledem napiecia
<jacekowski> tzw. wspolczynnik mocy
<msichal> hm
<jacekowski> badz power factor po angielsku
<jacekowski> i bez analizatora mocy albo czegos co zmierzy ten wspolczynnik mocy nie zmierzysz poboru mocy rzeczywistej
<jacekowski> tylko pozorna mierzysz
<msichal> można mierzyć za mostkiem
<jacekowski> bo dla AC P=UI nie dziala
<msichal> choć i tak dokładnie nie będzie
<jacekowski> dla AC trzeba P=UIcosfi
<jacekowski> gdzie dla idealnie rezystancyjnego obciazenia cos fi jest rowne 1
<jacekowski> ( grzejniki i takie tam )
<msichal> no wiem
<jacekowski> ale dla zasilacza komputerowego moze byc od 0.4 ( widzialem i czasami nizej ) do 0.9 okolo
<msichal> dlatego pisałem że przekłamanie na +
<msichal> bo to co zmierzyłem to w sumie w sensie "więcej nie będzie"
<jacekowski> no
<Dreadlish> po polsku - to co bez cos fi to po prostu VA a nie W
<Dreadlish> :D
<msichal> no, też
<msichal> mierniki tró eremes są drogie
<msichal> przynajmniej jak dla mnie
<jacekowski> hmm nie wiem
<jacekowski> najtanszy fluke 87
<jacekowski> hmm nie ten nie jest tani
<msichal> ja myśle o najtańszych, a Ty z flukami wyjeżdżasz :>
<jacekowski> chcesz tru rms
<jacekowski> czy prawie jak tru rms
<msichal> są uni-t nawet niebardzozłe
 * Dreadlish podtwierdza bo posiada
<msichal> tylko nie pamiętam oznaczenia
<msichal> wiem że nawet dejw dżons się zdziwił że taki czipi jest tak dobry
<msichal> znacie dejwa dżonsa? :)
<Dreadlish> not
<jacekowski> fluke 114
<jacekowski> true rms
<jacekowski> £116
<msichal> na jutube user eevblog
<msichal> ten uni-t chyba z 60 dolców kosztuje
<jacekowski> dobre marki maja ta zalete nad tanimi ze na takim mierniku mozesz polegac
<jacekowski> i gwarancja
<jacekowski> moj ma dozywotnia
<msichal> właśnie dejw pokazywał
<jacekowski> i fluke ma normalne napiecie pracy do 1kV
<msichal> że fluke chyba 87 da się zaciąć telefonem
<jacekowski> msichal: to stary fluke
<msichal> bad prodakt dizajn
<jacekowski> nie, telefon do silne zaklocenia em
<msichal> pewnie ktoś antenkę na pcb strzelił przy projektowaniu
<jacekowski> msichal: niekoniecznie
<msichal> testował wszystkie mierniki jakie ma w warsztacie i tylko ten się psuje :)
<jacekowski> msichal: moze po prostu miernik wykrywal ze cos nie tak i sie restartowal
<msichal> podobno komuś się udało zceglic
<jacekowski> bo to sie restartowalo a nie zacinalo
<msichal> nie restartował się :)
<jacekowski> restartowal sie
<msichal> nic na wyświetlaczu nie miał
<jacekowski> jak telefon zabieral to sie pokazywalo
<msichal> niet.
<msichal> na początku tak, później udało mu się zaciąć
<jacekowski> http://www.eevblog.com/2010/09/18/eevblog-112-gsm-vs-the-fluke-87v-multimeter/
<msichal> obejrzałbym to jeszcze raz gdybym nie siedział na PIII
<jacekowski> tu masz
<msichal> no wiem, bo oglądałem
<jacekowski> obejrze jeszcze raz
<msichal> i wiem że dopiero wyłączenie i włączenie pomagało
<jacekowski> moj 289 nie reaguje w ogole na telefon
<msichal> i tak najlepszy był extech z drutem na pcb
<msichal> w $50 shootout chyba
<jacekowski> fluke ma ta zalete ze do 4kV gwarantuja ze miernik wytrzyma wybuch i ogien na tyle dlugo ze bedziesz mial czas sie oddalic
<msichal> no niby
<msichal> ma hejczasi fjusy!
<Dreadlish> heh
<jacekowski> bezpieczniki tylko sa do pradu
<msichal> iwme
<jacekowski> do napiecia nie ma
<jacekowski> do napiecia ma wewnetrzne warystory itd.
<msichal> no
<msichal> to tak poza tematem
<msichal> podoba mi się jego akcent :>
<msichal> tak to jest jak się mieszka w land down under
<msichal> ma ktoś oddać jakieś wyświetlacze sterowalne z mikrokontrolera?
<msichal> trzeba mi coś do pokazywania stanu serwera dorobić
<msichal> a hd44780 są drogie
<Dreadlish> msichal: a ja mam ich 2 sztuki
<msichal> ja nie miałem okazji wyciągnać z czegoś
<msichal> a nie będę 20zł w taki sposób wydawał :>
<jacekowski> msichal: ekhm
<jacekowski> msichal: drogie?
<jacekowski> msichal: my je mamy ponizej £3/sztuka
<msichal> ta, u was w UK :>
<jacekowski> a zamawiamy ~50 na raz
<Dreadlish> to 12zł sztuka?
<msichal> więcej
<Dreadlish> no
<msichal> funt nie kosztuje 4zł
<Dreadlish> ale mniej niż 20
<msichal> no
<msichal> jacekowski: strzelam że jednoliniowe, z podświetleniem chociaż?
<jacekowski> 2x16 z podswietleniem
<jacekowski> standardowe
<msichal> e
<msichal> no to tanio bardzo
<msichal> ciekawe czy wujek mógłby mi kupić
<msichal> albo Ty mi kup :p
<jacekowski> wyslac to do polski musisz
<jacekowski> bo to pewnie polskie firmy kupuja tutaj
<jacekowski> dodaja troche do ceny
<jacekowski> i sprzedaja w polsce
<msichal> wyślesz mojemu wujkowi, on mi kiedyś wyśle
<msichal> albo dasz namiary gdzie kupujesz
<msichal> on chyba w rs kupuje
<jacekowski> rs jest drogi
<jacekowski> anglia optoelectronics bodajze
<msichal> wiem że mam cynę z rs i mi się kończy
<msichal> z 400g już pewnie zużyłem
<Dreadlish> nie szczędzisz cyny :D
<msichal> już ze 2 lata tej szpuli chyba używam
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski> 400g szpulka to czasem na kilka dni wystarcza
<msichal> szpula 500g
<msichal> taka pr0, z pięcioma żyłami topnika
<jacekowski> ja mam taka cienka
<jacekowski> lepiej sie lutuje
<lotharek> hi
<jacekowski> wygodniej
<msichal> 0.8 ja używam
<msichal> na tym poziomie się w smd nie bawię
<msichal> głównie dlatego że nie mam potrzeby
<jacekowski> smd prototypy sam montuje
<Dreadlish> ja raz lutowałem smd
<jacekowski> do bga
<Dreadlish> kolbówką =.=
<msichal> no i?
<Dreadlish> i działa
<jacekowski> uBGA to juz ludzie z pick&placem i piecem lutuja
<msichal> kolba jest ok
<msichal> gorzej transformatorówką
<Dreadlish> ale akuratnie ta nie chciała grzać
<Dreadlish> transformatorówką to ja przewody najwyżej lutuje
<jacekowski> do transformatorowki sie nawija cienki drucik
<jacekowski> na koniec grota
<jacekowski> sztywny stalowy najlepiej
<msichal> tak telefon naprawiłem
<jacekowski> i tym sie lutuje smd
<msichal> musiałem bardzo małego pada pocynować
<Dreadlish> albo walisz sztywną miedź i lutujesz jak rusek
<msichal> i właśnie owinąłem i tym lutowąłem
<msichal> dwuipółletnia płyta gigabyte mi sie zjebsuła
<Dreadlish> cześć jej pamięci
<Dreadlish> msichal: co zrobiłeś?
<msichal> nic konkretnego
<msichal> gwarancja jej się skończyła
<msichal> więc czemu by się miała nie zepsuć
<Dreadlish> ahh
<Dreadlish> to jak mój dell
<msichal> ja na dellu siedze :>
<msichal> pewnie z 10 lat ma
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> nie dell
<Dreadlish> acer
<Dreadlish> a jaki to dell jest?
<msichal> l667r
<Dreadlish> acha
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> ide
<Psotnick> http://allegro.pl/monitor-led-acer-v193hql-18-5-gw24-fv-krk-i1379483532.html
<Psotnick> da radę na tym pracować i od czasu do czasu film obejrzeć?
<dwe11er> no raczej
<dwe11er> monitor jak monitor
<msichal> monitor tyż mam della
<msichal> starego jakiegoś dosyć
<msichal> nawet 2 mam, ale w tej chwili tylko jednego mogę używać
 * dwe11er ma jakiegoś benq za 400zł 19"
<Psotnick> no monitor jak monitor, tylko, żebym nie kupił jakiegoś kompletnego badziewia, ja się nie znam
<msichal> i nie czaję jak mogą narzekać że monitory mają wolny czas reakcji
<Psotnick> no właśnie taki mniej więcej budżet mam :)
<msichal> ten ma 4ms i ni cholery tego nie widać
<msichal> mam uberstary z chyba 12 czy 25ms, na tamtym to widać, na tym nie
<Psotnick> a ja nie wiem ile mam :)
<jacekowski> monitor to ino iiyama
<jacekowski> idealnie diamondtron
<jacekowski> ale tych juz nie robia
<Psotnick> ja tam nie potrzebuję jakiś super parametrów :)
<msichal> przez tą awarię komputera
<msichal> z miesiac w nic nie grałem
<msichal> i hałsa z miesiac nie oglądam
<jacekowski> onlive.com
<msichal> nawet nie pamiętam na którym odcinku skończyłem
<jacekowski> czekam tylko az beda mieli serwerownie w europie
<jacekowski> zeby sie dalo pograc bez zadnych opoznien
<msichal> ile kosztują konwertery sata>ide?
<jacekowski> bo na amerykanskich to jeszcze sie da czuc
<jacekowski> msichal: wiecej niz kontroler sata
<msichal> :<
<msichal> ale jak włoże jeszcze jedno pci
<msichal> to już żadno nie będzie działąć
<jacekowski> czemu
<msichal> coś odwala mi ta kombinacja
<msichal> kontroler usb, sieciówka i dźwiękowa
<msichal> ciężko zrobić tak żeby wszystkie na raz działaly
<Caemyr> msichal: sprawdziles zasilanie?
<msichal> nie
<msichal> znaczy napięć dawno nie mierzyłem
<Caemyr> a co masz za zasilke tam?
<msichal> zasilacz niedawno sobie obejrzałem i wygląda że porządny dosyć
<Caemyr> a firmowa czy China noname
<msichal> firmowany dellem
<Caemyr> u
<msichal> 200W chyba
<Caemyr> a to lapek czy stacjonarka?
<msichal> stacjonarny
<msichal> jakby się uparł to do plecaka wejdzie
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski> lapek z pci
<msichal> minipci chyba są
<msichal> czy jakoś
<msichal> kiedyś szukałem karty wifi na pci i wychodzi że taniej kupić na minipci i dokupić adapter :)
<msichal> z zepsutych laptopów pewnie wyciągają
<msichal> i lajfboksów
<msichal> czyli inaczej dziwacznych routerów sagema
<kacper> exit
<msichal> /quit
<skrzyp> Oo
<syngress> bry .
 * bt4 ziewa
<pepe> mam problem z conky-colors
<bt4> `seen Dreadlish
<Przekliniak> bt4: Dreadlish was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 hour and 48 seconds ago: <Dreadlish> ide
<pepe> podczas wydawania polecenia make pojawia sie to http://wklej.to/aITD7/text
<pepe> cos brakuje tylko co ??
<Quintasan> \o
<czesmir> o/
<bt4> \o/
<Quintasan> pepe: to są "jakieś" błędy w kodzie
<jacekowski> to sa ino warningi
<pepe> tzn... bo jak pozniej prubuje uruchomic conkiego to wyswietla sie stary conky
<jacekowski> pepe: a make install zrobiles
<jacekowski> i configure zrobiles z odpowwiednim prefixem wczesniej?
<pepe> tak zrobilem
<jacekowski> to pokaz jakie configure zrobiles
<pepe> ok
<bt4> no dobra... czy komuś łapie zawiechy firefox na 10.10?
<pepe> http://wklej.to/R5Ic6/text
<czesmir> bt4: a jaka wersje jego tam masz?
<bt4> czesmir, 3.6.13
<bt4> w tym tygodniu juz 2x mnie zawiódł ...
<czesmir> ale przy czym ci dokladnie lapie zwiechy?
<bt4> normalnie przeglądałem stonki sobie i zawiecha
<Quintasan> bt4: mi w ogóle cały system tak robi
<Quintasan> bt4: zazwyczaj po kilku godzinach używania
<Quintasan> zauważyłem w monitorze że coś kurde w pamięci siedzi i zaczyna zajmować coraz więcej
<Quintasan> ale nie mogę tego procesu znaleś(ź?)ć
<bt4> Quintasan, ta kiedys mi tez pamiec zajmowało ale to na 8.10
<bt4> ale teraz postawiłem 10.10 no i czasami sie zdarza ze ff wysada... a reszta w jak najlepszym porzadku
<bt4> może wypróbuje opere i zobaczę co będzie się działo
<Quintasan> To samo ^_^
<jacekowski> bt4: firefox ssie
<jacekowski> i to normalne ze sie zwiesza
<Quintasan> +1
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> FLEJM WARNING
<bt4> jacekowski, ale przy otwartej 1 karcie przez jakies 30 min ?
<Quintasan> bt4: wszystko jest możliwe
<jacekowski> bt4: zdarza sie
<bt4> no bez jaj.. czasami potrafi mi chodzic cały dzien i nic sie nie dzieje
<jacekowski> bt4: za duzo dodatkow masz
<bt4> a czasami chwile i pada
<jacekowski> bt4: zainstaluj opere
<jacekowski> znacznie lepsza
<bt4> przenosze na 2 pulpit i dalej wisi
<bt4> jacekowski, świerzy 10.10
<bt4> nie ma opery ;/
<bikstopas> k**a
<bikstopas> wygralem ;x
<Caemyr> a powinna byc juz v11
<Caemyr> dodatki mui buene
<Caemyr> adblock+noscript
<jacekowski> te dodatki to tylko ubranie w ladne UI to co bylo w operze od prawie zawsze
<bt4> ?
<jacekowski> te dodatki do UserJS zaimplementowany troche inaczej
<jacekowski> tzn. ladne ui
<jacekowski> zamiast recznej edycji plikow
<jacekowski> strona z wszystkimi dodatkami ladna
<jacekowski> + api do interfejsu opery
<piotr_> Witam
<piotr_> jak dodać rozdzielczość 1280x720 ?? próbowałem przez xrandr ale ne wiem jakie mam wejscie a jest na kablu DVI podłączony monitor
<bikstopas> haha
<bikstopas> znalazlem ang strone, gdzie wojewodztwa polskie sa przetlumaczone na eng :D
<DaZ> soł?
<Szatan> bikstopas: poka poka
<onedeep69> siemka
<bikstopas> Szatan: http://en.odleglosci.pl/dodaj-opis-miasta.php
<Szatan> ;D
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-23
<manishe> jak sprawdzic ile mi zostalo miejsca na ~ z konsoli?oO
<DaZ> df
<DaZ> :F
<bazyli> Witam
<winter> ,
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłł
<DaZ> parpyl
<winter> czee
<PoKrAk> wykaz troli na dziś ?
<winter> na razie nic
<Wizard> cześć
<winter> Wizard: witaj
<winter> ☭
<Wizard> o, swojska literka
<winter> właśnie na #gentoo-pl mi sprzedali
<DaZ> na allerze z daleka to tam jak a z dziwnym ogonkiem wygląda :x
<Wizard> за родину!
<winter> rodinu?
<Wizard> mhm
<winter> czyli?
<Wizard> ojczyzna
<Wizard> родина
<winter> aha
<DaZ> za stalina!
<DaZ> i mir w mirze
<bt4> witam
<winter> powitać
<bt4> winter, sypiasz czasami ?
<winter> spałem od 20stej do ósmej rano
<winter> ツ
<Wizard> tsu
<Wizard> albo shi
<winter> tak
<winter> tsu
<Wizard> zawsze mi się myli ;)
<winter> シ
<winter> shi
<Wizard> a tak, shi ma bardziej poziome kreseczki
<Wizard> właśnie
<winter> tsu uśmiechnięta w lewo, shi w prawo
<winter> ja bym to tak zapamiętał :-P
<winter> uczyłem się trochę kiedyś
<Wizard> ja 2 lata
<Wizard> ale sporo zapomniałem, niestety
<Wizard> a pisanie to mi nigdy nie wychodziło
<winter> trudny język
<Wizard> cyrylica jest prostsza ;P
<winter> no napewno
<winter> a tam masz aż trzy duże alfabety
<karmelek> re
<winter> wb
<Wizard> winter: japoński jest prosty
<winter> pismo jest skomplikowane
<winter> wymowa już prostrza
<winter> romanji można nauczyć się sybko, gorzej z pismem
<garet> jaka komenda żeby całkowicie otworzyć jakiś port na iptables ?
<garet> bo se lekko z tym nie potrafie poradzić...
<PoKrAk> a mozna otworzyc niecałkowicie ?? :)
<PushUpek> może można uchylić :P
<winter> iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
<winter> za --dport wpisz sówj port
<winter> i zamiast eth0 swój interfejs
<winter> to otworzy całkowicie ;-D
<PoKrAk> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=58916
<garet> ok spoko, pomylka z tym calkowicie:P
<PoKrAk> http://eko.one.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?id=83
<winter> idę zajarać
<PushUpek> idę coś zjeść nim kac mnie zabije
<garet> iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
<garet> iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
<garet> iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
<garet> iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
 * PoKrAk dopiero dzis zacznie pić
<PoKrAk> garet: po co floodowac
<garet> sry
<Szatan> bry
<PushUpek> ave Satan ;D
<Szatan> dobra trzeba jakoś mego Magica ubrać
 * winter zarobił $4
<Szatan> winter: na złotówki chcesz wymienić?
<winter> jak odblokuje konto to mi typek przeleje
<winter> za tłumaczenie z angielskiego na polski trzech słów
<winter> na irc :-P
<Szatan> winter: dam 12 zł :)
<winter> zobaczymy jak to b ędzie, nie wiem jak jest w mbanku z przelewami w innej walucie niż złotówki
<winter> i paypal
<winter> będzie na beery
<PushUpek> mbank skosi za przewalutowanie
<winter> no to napewno
<Szatan> winter: no właśnie przelejesz mi na paypal a ja z banku wpłacę 12 zł :P
<winter> Szatan: no nie baudzo
<Szatan> winter: bo?
<winter> bo to moje pieniądze i ja je zarobiłem
<PushUpek> ;]
<winter> i je potxzrebuję
<Szatan> winter: a ja chcę za free przewalutować :P
<winter> idź zarób se sam :<
<winter> diable niemyty
<PushUpek> diabeł niemyty = rumun?:>
<winter> :-D
<karmelek> rotfl
<bt4> winter, niezłą kasę trzepiesz hehe
<winter> będzie na browary
<PushUpek> błagam, nie pisz o alkoholu dzisiaj
 * PoKrAk zastanawia sie czy 2 setki żołądkowej gorzkiej pozwolą mu przetrwac wigilie
<PushUpek> w post się nie pije!
<PoKrAk> pierd*&^e
<PoKrAk> i generalnie mam to w D
<PushUpek> ;]
<PoKrAk> na trzezwo nie utargam
<PushUpek> teściowie?:>
<PoKrAk> tyż póżniej u szwagra a tam całe stado ogrów bedzie
<PoKrAk> a na mysl o składaniu zyczen juz mnie skreca
<Szatan> winter: eh, biznesu nie chcecie ubić :<
<PushUpek> ja najchętniej bym w ogóle na święta nie jechał...
<PoKrAk> hmm zastanawiam sie czy nie kupic sobie flaszki łiski i nie obrobić jej samemu
<PoKrAk> dzić
<PoKrAk> dziś
<PushUpek> PoKrAk: spij się i nie idź ;]
<PoKrAk> pojechac pojade
<PoKrAk> niech moje ogry sie nacieszą
<PushUpek> u mnie będzie dwoje dzieciaków, które będą cały dzień biegać i drzeć paszczę :/
<msichal> a to ciekawe
<msichal> jak zabiłem xchata to zachował ustawienia
<PoKrAk> moje 2 2 kuzynki + plus ich kuzynki bedzie z 10 ogrów
<msichal> jak normalnie wyłączałem to nie zapisywał
<PoKrAk> i tesciowa latająca za moimi stworami i krojaca im zarcie na mikroskopijne kawałki
<msichal> po co komu święta?
<PoKrAk> dzieciom potrzebne niestety
<PushUpek> msichal: żeby kasę wtopić i zmarnować 3 dni życia
<PoKrAk> moja sie cały rok mikołaja boi :D
<PushUpek> dlaczemu?:>
<PoKrAk> bo tata umie go wykorzystac :)
<karmelek> taaa, dzieciarnia w czasie swiat...
<PushUpek> PoKrAk: to już lepiej żonę mikołaja wykorzystać ;D
<PushUpek> chyba, że gustujesz w grubych panach z brodą ;]
<PoKrAk> :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<PushUpek> i cisza ;D
<PoKrAk> zieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew
<Kwpolska> o/
<PushUpek> \o
<PoKrAk> \o/
<PoKrAk> -o-
<PoKrAk> ./o\
<PoKrAk> nie lubie pływać motylkiem
<PushUpek> hehe
<PushUpek> ale mnie suszy ;/
<PoKrAk> a ja pile cole
<PushUpek> pójde do banku wpałacić kasę, to kupie sobie pepsi :D
<PoKrAk> cudowny chłodny łyk świeżości
<PushUpek> czas updatnąć gentoo
<PoKrAk> ja dzis updatowałem nattiego
<PoKrAk> za az mi ecomorpha usunoł :)
<PoKrAk> naszczescie ponowna instalacja zajeła chwile :)
 * karmelek ma mavericka :P
 * PoKrAk ma nattiego zdebianowanego troszq
 * PoKrAk zastanawia sie czy ktos wie jak na stałe wyłączyc gdm`a bez usówania go ?
<PushUpek> usunąć z rc?
<PushUpek> przynajmniej w gentoo wystarczy rc-update i wywalić go ;)
<PoKrAk> lookam
<DaZ> a nie macie tego w jakims inittabie?
<winter> wyłączyć usługę w rc
<PoKrAk> chyba nie
<PoKrAk> usunołem z init.d i nic nie pomogło
<winter> PoKrAk: jaki system?
<PoKrAk> instalujac entrance wybrałem entrance jako domyslny ekran logowania
<karmelek> ubuntu ma taki fajny pakiet do zarzadzania uslugami
<PoKrAk> a gdm i tak sie ładuje
<winter> PoKrAk: na jakim systemie?
<PoKrAk> natty ubu
<winter> ubuntu?
<karmelek> rc.conf chyba czy jakos
<winter> rm /etc/init.d/gdm
<winter> albo chmod 644 /etc/init.d/gdm
<PoKrAk> a gdm i tak sie ładujewinter nie pomogło
<winter> nie możliwe
<PoKrAk> winter to jako pierwsze zrobiłem
<PushUpek> winter dość brutalne wyjście ;)
<PoKrAk> zaraz ci wkleje jaki jest wyc
<winter> bo właśnie w ubuntu jest jakoś inaczej
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: ale zawsze działało i było skuteczne
<winter> niektóre pliki w init.d to linki do /lib/init/upstart-job
<winter> ubuntu ma jakiś dziwny init
<winter> niedługo przejdę chyba na sida
<karmelek> sudo apt-get install rcconf
<PushUpek> nie masz jakiegoś katalogu rc.d czy jakoś tak?:>
<PoKrAk> wyc jest tym ze wiekszkosc z init.d jest linkiem symbolicznym do /lib/init/upstart-job
<winter> karmelek: to nic nie da, /etc/init.d/gdm nie jest normalnym skryptem startowym w ubu
<karmelek> btw - co apparmor w ubuntu robi? :P
<PushUpek> udaje ;D
<PoKrAk> wlasnie nie wiem do apparmor nie doszedłem jestem
<PoKrAk> niby ochrona aplikacji
<karmelek> hmmm, widze ze ubuntu jak zwykle kupe dupereli uruchamia na starcie
<parox> Skype począł swe działania?
<PushUpek> Skype ponoć leży i kwiczy ;]
<parox> Wczoraj tak było wieczorem
<parox> Aczkolwiek coś się łączy, ino nie wiem czy na długo i czy dla wszystkich jest połączony...
<PoKrAk> jak sie to cos ubuntowskiego nazywało do ustawiania aplikacji startujacych na starcie :) ??
<parox> Tweak czy opcja z panelu?
<winter> update-rc.d sysv-rc-conf rcconf
<PoKrAk> nie ubu tweak
<PoKrAk> w paneluopcje
<bikstopas> hiho
<PoKrAk> winter graficznie
<parox> System > Preferencje > Programy startowe? :D
<winter> skype leży
<PoKrAk> parox: nie mam gnoma jeno e17
<PoKrAk> i chodzi mi o nazwe aplikacji
<parox> ah my bad
<PushUpek> e17?:>
<PoKrAk> jakim poleceniem sie ja uruchamia a nie gdzie jest
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: enlightenment
<PushUpek> PoKrAk: wiem co to ;D
<PoKrAk> to co sie dziwisz
<winter> gnome-session-properties
<PushUpek> tylko podziwiam, że chciało ci się go konfigurować
<winter> ale to gnomowe
<PoKrAk> przeca mowilem juz dawno ze ecomorpha mam
<winter> a e17 ma swoje zapewne
<PoKrAk> push chwila moment i jest
<PoKrAk> zainstaluj podesle ci moja konfiguracje i  z bani nic nie trza konfigurowac
<PushUpek> e17 to tylko z elive używałem :P
<PushUpek> bo z miejsca było skonfigurowane po zainstalowaniu :D
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: to to samo
<parox> PoKrAk: Powiedz czym się różni e17 od gnome poza wyglądem? Wygląda fajnie i może będzie mi się chciało kiedyś zasiąść.
<PoKrAk> a masz moze kody do elive zeby to instalnąć
<PushUpek> z torrenta ściągałem :P
<PoKrAk> parox: szybsze
<PoKrAk> wiecem opcji dostosowywawczych
<PoKrAk> a jako ecomorph posiada właściwosci compiza
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: czyli tylko jako livecd
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: to oblookaj sobie opengeu lub pinguyos e17
<PushUpek> niep
<PushUpek> instalujący się
<PoKrAk> push która wersja 1 czy 2 ??
<PushUpek> miałem go rok temu, więc... hmm
<PushUpek> 1.7 to chyba była wersja
<msichal> na #intel-gfx mi wczoraj napisali żeby apdejtnąć drajwery
<msichal> tylko jak, kiedy wg paczkowni mam aktualne? :P
<PoKrAk> push to olac mnie interesuje 2
<msichal> przecież kompilować nie będę
<PushUpek> a co za problem skompilować?:>
<PoKrAk> msichal: to po co sie zalisz ?? :)
<msichal> nie weim
<msichal> tak
<msichal> sobie
<msichal> lubie się żalić
<PoKrAk> msichal: albo nie umiesz ?? :P
<msichal> umiem dopóki to się sprowadza do ./configure;make;make install
<msichal> albo samego make :>
<PushUpek> a co tu umieć, rozpakować, ./configure && make && sudo make install i po problemie :P
<msichal> tyle umiem
<msichal> ale tam inna procedura jakaś
<PoKrAk> ta i do tego jest plik readme
<PoKrAk> albo todo
<msichal> xserver-xorg-video-intel jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<msichal> jak w ogóle z konsoli sprawdzić jaka to wersja?
 * PoKrAk zastanawia sie czy nie zamienic w sources list wpisy natty na pakiety czytso z sida wziete :)
<PushUpek> PoKrAk: kombinujesz :P
<PoKrAk> msichal: poczytaj sobie manuala do ap-get albo do aptitude
<PushUpek> msichal: a apt-get nie podaje ci wersji?
<PoKrAk> tam na 100000000000000% masz odpowiedz
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: tak bo natty mi za stabilnie działa
<PushUpek> PoKrAk: lol, to fedore sobie zainstaluj ;P
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: nie moge składałem przysięge wiernosci pakietom deb i aptitude
<msichal> jest -V
<msichal> pokazuje wersje zainstalowanych automatycznie i niepotrzebnych, a tego którego podałem już nie :>
<PoKrAk> msichal: mowisz o apt-get czy aptitude
<msichal> apt-get
<PoKrAk> msichal: poszukat tego samego w aptitude ponoc daje lepsze wyniki
<msichal> apt-cache showpkg
<PoKrAk> msichal: mowie o aptitude a nie o apt
<msichal> mówie że działa :)
<msichal> pokazuje info o pakiecie, to mi było potrzebne
<PoKrAk> zreszta wpisz samo sudo aptitude
<msichal> dziwne to aptitude jest
<PoKrAk> i bez zadnych komend masz txt giu
<PoKrAk> msichal: nie dziwne masz jedna komende i bez wszystkich aptów masz wsystko w jednym miejscu
<msichal> ale dziwne.
<PoKrAk> prostsze mocniejsze i dokładniejsze ot cała filozofia :)
<msichal> właśnie nie takie prostsze, nie umiałem się tym obsłużyć ;>
<miniczernia> Cześć
<PoKrAk> msichal: http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2007/08/21/aptitude-vs-apt-get/ tu masz całąniezbędna wiedze
<parox> W jakiej fazie jest następca 10.10?
<PoKrAk> parox: testing
<Kwpolska> parox: jakas alpha chyba
<PoKrAk> działa nie wiesza sie
<parox> Unity już jest tak?
<Kwpolska> sudo pacman -Qi [nazwaPakietu]
<Kwpolska> parox: od 10.10
<PoKrAk> tak dlatego olałem gnome
<parox> Unity nie jest złe ;] Z czasem ludzie przywykną...
<parox> Tak samo było przy przejściu z KDE3 do 4.
<parox> Sam "protestowałem"
<PoKrAk> parox: ten cholerny pasek
<PoKrAk> zasłaniajacy gnome panel bleeee
<parox> E tam.
<parox> Postępy robią.
<PoKrAk> wole e17 smieszniej jest
<msichal> ja dalej protestuje
<msichal> kde4 jest krowiaste
<parox> Fajnie jest, a jednak wolę gnome z jakiejś przyczyny
<PoKrAk> kde to dla tych co z windowsem sie ie moga rozstac :)
<PoKrAk> gnome ok unity juz nie ok
<parox> Unity z początku zwane Gnome3 ;]
<PoKrAk> jak narazie nie widze jego funkcjonalnosci
<Kwpolska> parox: unity != gnome43
<Kwpolska> gnome3*
<parox> Może, ja słyszałem że Unity to przeróbka G3.
<PoKrAk> jak narazie zachwycaja sie tym badziewnym paskiem bocznym
<Kwpolska> parox: ain't that cute? BUT THAT'S WROOONG!
<Kwpolska> parox: unity to jest cos jak gnome shell, ale lepsze od g-s, bo nie jest pisane na js i xulrunnerze (sic!)
<karmelek> co oznacza na sprzece takie dwie strzalki w kolku i 10 w srodku
<PoKrAk> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Unity-Ubuntu-Light-wskazniki-nowe-pomysly-Canonical,Aktualnosc,18137.html
<karmelek> juz ktorys raz sie spotykam
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2w7oz9r> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<PoKrAk> tu pisza ze bazuje na gnome 3
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: moze i bazuje, ale to nie jest do konca gnome3
<PoKrAk> olac to unity jest ble narazie i tak nie działa jak powinno
<PoKrAk> olałem gnome z unity na chwile obecną
<miniczernia> a co wy o środowysku graficznym gadacie
<Kwpolska> ja zostaje z gnome-panelem
<Kwpolska> miniczernia: o unity
<miniczernia> chyba jest ważniejsze żeby linux był funkcjonalny tak ?
<miniczernia> Jakoś mnie za bardzo grafika nie obchodzi
<miniczernia> :P
<Kwpolska> miniczernia: i?
<Kwpolska> ja mam i usability i user-friendliness
<miniczernia> i to że wasza dyskusja  o Gnome i KDE jest bez sensu
<karmelek> miniczernia: jak bedziesz mial na tym pracowac to zobaczysz
<miniczernia> opracuje na ubuntu
<miniczernia> na Gnome
<miniczernia> a server mam na Slackware
<miniczernia> Z KDE
<karmelek> miniczernia: w jaki sposob pracujesz
<PoKrAk> dla mnie wyglad graficzny jest wazny
<miniczernia> najczęściej robienie grafiki
<PoKrAk> wiec e17 doszło do tej fazy ze mozna na nim spokojnie pracowac oprawa graficzna super ecomorph stabilny olałem gnome
<miniczernia> podstawy programowania
<miniczernia> itp.
<PoKrAk> i teraz mysle jak bezpiecznie pozbyc sie gównianego gdm`a na rzecz entrance
<karmelek> PoKrAk: e17 bardzo sie zmienilo?
<julek> czesc
<PoKrAk> karmelek: nie wiesza sie tak jak kiedys
<karmelek> miniczernia: no nie wiem... ja do kodzenia i grafiki jednak potrzebuje wygodnego interfejsu
<karmelek> jak tego uzywalem to sprawialo wrazenie mocno niedorobionego
<miniczernia> co kto woli
<miniczernia> ja jestem zadowolony
<didek> Komuś jeszcze padł skype?
<PoKrAk> karmelek: bierz pakiety prosto z enlightenmet i nie zaóważyłem jakis poważnych niedoróbek
<miniczernia> wczoraj tak
<miniczernia> dziś nie sprawdzałem
<julek> omg:/
<karmelek> didek: o wczoraj lezy
<miniczernia> dzisiaj też coś lami
 * PoKrAk wlasnie sobie modułu do e17 zapodaje
<julek> Wizard: o/
<miniczernia> SKYPE LEŻY I KWICZY ŻE SZOK !!!
<julek> miniczernia: ile masz lat?
<miniczernia> 15 :P
<miniczernia> a co ?
<julek> 12
<miniczernia> to fajnie
<miniczernia> :P
<PoKrAk> a skad klikasz ??
<miniczernia> a z domu
<miniczernia> :P
<julek> iksde
<PoKrAk> qna
<PoKrAk> no wreszcie dodatkowe menu odzyskałem jeden głupi moduł a nie było :D
<miniczernia> P() K1ika5Szzzz
<miniczernia> :P
<karmelek> miniczernia: w wieku 15 lat to raczej o pracy ciezko mozna mowic:p
<miniczernia> wiesz Programy w C++
<miniczernia> klepie
<julek> pr0
<Wizard> julek: o/
<Wizard> siemanko
<didek> Ale wiecie co
<didek> Kupiłem sobie satelite
<didek> Tzn odbiornik satelitarny hehehe
<karmelek> mialem chlopakow na studiach, ktorzy tez mysleli ze klepia ;]
<didek> Jeżeli ustawianie kierunkowych anten do 5GHz jest trudne, to satelity są gorsze.
<Wizard> karmelek: ale to zabrzmiało
<DaZ> klepać każdy może
<PoKrAk> karmelek lepiej mieć dziewczyny :P :D
<miniczernia> TROCHĘ LEPIEJ LUB TROCHĘ GORZEJ
<miniczernia> :P
<didek> Wrzucasz source na dyskietkę i co potem robisz
<didek> Jak wygląda to klepanie?
<karmelek> PoKrAk: zdecydowanie :D
<DaZ> właśnie tak
 * PoKrAk jest leniwy i sie pyta czy ktos wie jak w compizie nazywają sie efekty menu?? :D
<didek> miniczernia, Jak możesz w tym Cpp programy klepać, tam nawet nie ma obiektów, dajesz radę tak?
<didek> PoKrAk, menu effects
<didek> ;d
<julek> Wizard: gadasz z nimi czasem?
<Wizard> julek: z kim?
<Wizard> z tymi tu?
<julek> Wizard: no
<miniczernia> didek nie płacz wszystko się da robić
<Wizard> z rzadka
<julek> DaZio jest ok...;)
<DaZ> ~~*:
<didek> :D
<Wizard> :)
<PoKrAk> tia lecz teraz musze to w ecomorphie zlokalizowac
<julek> ale ten miniczernia to w ogole nie wiem skad sie urwal
<didek> Ojeju, mlodzi są.
<julek> DaZ: :*
<Wizard> tu się ekipa zmienia co dwa tygodnie
<didek> mają prawo do popełniania równych błędów ;d
<didek> pressenter np przychodzil z 4 lata temu pijany na kanał
<didek> Po północy
<karmelek> a bywalo
<karmelek> dobre dzieje to byly
<julek> :)
<didek> I ja dalej nie mam opa :d
<didek> Stirlitz-Kyrliz kiedy dostanę małpkę?
<julek> my z Wizardem tez nie... naleza nam sie
<julek> kklimonda: o/
<karmelek> a ja? :P
<didek> Boże, 93 uzytkowników
<didek> Kiedyś było po 16 maksymalnie
<didek> I każdy miał 100 pytań na minutę na które nikt nie umiał odpowiedzieć.
<didek> ;D
<julek> nie, bo 17
<Wizard> didek: większość to noobki w idlu
<karmelek> hmmm ale ambitniejsze kwestie byly chyba
<Kwpolska> didek: malpki szukasz? poszukaj jutro pod choinka
<didek> Nie no to na pewno, ale i tak jaką kanał zyskał popularność.
<PoKrAk> qna open animations mi nie działają :/
<didek> Kwpolska, nie każdy ma takie obyczaje i tradycje tak jak ty ;/
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: przekompiluj
<PoKrAk> qna teraz trza sie sqpic i napisac zapytanie do łasi od enlightenment o co kaman :/
<Kwpolska> s/q/ku/g
<PoKrAk> Kwpolska: nie kce mi sie tego od podstaw grzebac jest w paczce to musi z paczki działać
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: idz sie poskarz do paczkujacego
<PoKrAk> a chciałem zeby mi sie okienka w wybuchu powstawały tak jak ładnie sie spalaja :)
<PoKrAk> Kwpolska: taki jest plan :)
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: compiz
<PoKrAk> Kwpolska: prawie ecomorph
<Kwpolska> ja nie znosze takich kwiatkow, mam tylko xcompmgr do docka
<PoKrAk> Kwpolska: a ja nie lubie cario. po co poprawiac pasek e17 :
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: avant-window-navigator ftw
<PoKrAk> a jak procek i grafika pozWALA TO CZEMU NIE SKORZYSTAC Z DOBRODZIEJST UDZIWNIACZY
<PoKrAk> upc caps :P
<PoKrAk> ups*
<fi9o> PoKrAk: Dokladnie.
<fi9o> Mamy 21 wiek w koncu
<PoKrAk> a jak
<fi9o> Linux nie musi kojarzyc sie z tty tylko
<PoKrAk> hehehehehe
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: bo mi na archu copiz nie dziala?
<Kwpolska> compiz*
<PoKrAk> pamietam ze z e17 zaczołem przygode po tym jak sie uparłem ze pulpit ma wygladac jak w star treku
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> Kwpolska: bo uzywasz wynalazków
<julek> omg:/
<PoKrAk> Kwpolska: wez sciahbin opengeu najnowszy odpal jako livecd i zobacz czy efekty beda smigac
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: compiz dziala wszedzie poza archem. nawet lepiej
<Kwpolska> bo mi compiza nie trzeba
<PoKrAk> Kwpolska: bo ci i tak niedziała :D
<didek> Po kiego czorta compiz w linuksie :D
<didek> PO CO X W LONUKSIE
<didek> :D
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: teraz sobie zrob desktop w trzyde, tj. okna będą wychodzić z monitora, a ty będziesz mógł je łapać i nimi ruszać
<PoKrAk> Kwpolska: wlasnie kiedys sie zastanawiałem czemu nikt nie wykorzystał tych sławnych hełmów 3d do stworzenia interfejsu :)
<PoKrAk> Kwpolska: cos takiego chyba już nawet powstało
<PoKrAk> bez hełmu
<karmelek> ostatni widzialem jakies dziwactwo do xboxa ktore sie calym ciaem steruje
<winter> kinect
<didek> To nie jest dziwactwo tylko ostatnia deska ratunku dla dzieci z otyłością ;D
<karmelek> fajne dziewczyny to promowaly :D
<majkel> hej
<majkel> pomoze mi ktos z kamerka
<Wizard> karmelek: ja też widziałem, wczoraj
<majkel> niedziala
<msichal> jakby działała to byś nie przyszedł
<Wizard> ale nie dało się dopachać, bo banda dzieciaków stała
<msichal> więc to dosyć oczywiste
<Wizard> karmelek: i też fajna laska promowała :)
<msichal> no i jak jakieś szczegóły podasz to może ktoś Ci pomoże
<msichal> bo strasznie lipne te nowe szklane kule z chin
<majkel> wie ktos jak uruchomic kamerke
<parox> Programem np.
<msichal> the button on the side, is it glowing?
<msichal> yea, you need to turn it on.
<majkel> microsoft liefeCam VX-500
<msichal> no to nie zadziała
<majkel> no mam usmiech i nie dziala
<msichal> jądro linuksa odrzuca każde urządzenia z microsoft w nazwie
<msichal> urządzenie
<parox> Bzdura.
<majkel> hmm wątpie
<majkel> to sie z ideą linuxa mija
<parox> Ja miałem LifeCam swego czasu nie pamiętam numeru serii, ale działała.
<msichal> bo to była ironia
<msichal> w każdym razie, dalej mało tych szczegółów
<majkel> no a jakie chcesz inne
<msichal> chociażby wynik lsusb?
<majkel> ??
<parox> w konsoli wpisz komendę
<parox> lsusb
<majkel> ok
<parox> I daj nam co wyskoczy
<msichal> tylko nie tu
<parox> wklej.org
<msichal> tylko na wklej.org np., i link przeklej
<majkel> http://wklej.org/id/443297/
<majkel> widzi ją
<parox> A sprawdzałeś programem cheese czy działa?
<majkel> smile mam
<majkel> i nie dziala wlasnie
<msichal> pierwszy raz widze żeby ktos miał tylko 2 porty usb zajęte i to jeden przez pendrajwa, a drugi przez kamerkę
<shpaq> msichal: co w tym dziwnego?
<majkel> to nie pendrive
<majkel> podstawka pod lapka
<parox> Nic dziwnego :D Mówi że pierwszy raz widzi.
<spontaniczny> Czytaliście wywiad z mati75?
<msichal> bo ja na przykład zawsze mam jeden zarezerwowany przez modem na juesbi
<msichal> w drugim klawiatura
<shpaq> modemy na usb ssą
<msichal> i musiałem sobie kartę na pci dołożyć
<parox> Ano.
<didek> http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/1830/algorytmmyslenia.jpg
<parox> Może ma laptop :D
<msichal> żeby drukarkę podłączyć
<majkel> a ja mam laptopa
<msichal> no właśnie
<parox> I połączenie bezprzewodowe :D
<msichal> w laptopie to praktycznie problemów nie ma
<msichal> shpaq: nie mam ja kasy żeby sobie coś lepszego kupować ;P
<parox> A w Polsce nie dają za darmo Routerów?
<shpaq> msichal: wiesz, są pewne priorytety
<msichal> nie wiem, ja nie słyszałem
<shpaq> można nie mieć na żarcie
<shpaq> ale bez routera
<shpaq> to jak bez obu rąk
<msichal> e tam
<parox> haha xD Dobre :D
<msichal> komputer na którym siedzę ma robić a router
<msichal> tylko nie wiem czy da radę jeszcze z kartą wifi na pci
<msichal> i nie wiem jak ja to skonfiguruje kiedy nawet z udostępnianiem przez eth0 są problemy :>
<shpaq> jak się nie umie to są problemy ;)
<msichal> dlatego ktoś wymyślił firestarter
<msichal> tylko dla mnie iptables jest dziwne?
<shpaq> pewnie tak
<msichal> właściwie to jego konfiguracja
<shpaq> iptables jest łatwe proste i przyjemn e
<msichal> wolałbym żeby regułki można było sobie w jakimś pliku konfiguracyjnym zapisać
<shpaq> mozna
<msichal> a nie skryty jakieś trzeba kombinować
<msichal> hał?
<shpaq> inetfw:~ # egrep -v '^([[:space:]]*#|$)' iptables-saved |wc 926   11315   73942
<shpaq> 926 regułek
<shpaq> nienajgorzej
<majkel> dobra na chees dziala
<shpaq> przeładowanie tegoż to iptables-restore pliczek
<shpaq> i wsio
<majkel> a ten smile to jakas chińszczyzna
<msichal> a jak żeś to zapisał?
<msichal> bo niby mam iptables-save ale nie wiem czy to działa
<parox> majkel, oj tak :D
<shpaq> iptables-save pliczek
<shpaq> msichal: ale nie robię tego w ten sposób, bo komentarze mi wypierdoli
<shpaq> a potrzebuję ich
<shpaq> bo mam za mało pojemną pamięć w głowie
<msichal> michal@delta:~$ sudo iptables-save pliczek
<msichal> Unknown arguments found on commandline
<msichal> :<
<shpaq> daj >
<msichal> no właśnie
<shpaq> sudo iptables-save > blah
<parox> Wiecie co jest najbardziej irytujące w większości Dystrybucji linuksa? Otóż nie mamy możliwości wpisania naszego loginu z dużej litery... openSuSE chyba tylko ma...
<shpaq> parox: cooooooooooooooooooooo?
<shpaq> parox: a bardzo duża ta litera?
<parox> Ano duża :D
<msichal> 50pt
<parox> nie no. np. nie mogę wpisać "Rafał" tylko musi być "rafał"
<didek> Po kiego czorta duża litera w loginei ;D
<msichal> -A FORWARD -i eth0 -j OUTBOUND.
<parox> Nie lubię patrzeć na moje imię pisane z małej litery :D
<msichal> to jest od udostępniania?
<mati75> spontaniczny: czytali
<msichal> w :OUTBOUND  jakby coś
<DaZ> # useradd from shadow-4.0.3 no longer accepts usernames containing uppercase,
<DaZ> >:
<msichal> a w windowsie można!
<DaZ> chyba,  ze to komentarz do paczy paczki, bo źródeł nie chce mi ssać
<didek> parox, to napisz sobie inne imei :D
<DaZ> bo jestem zbyt anonimowy >:
<didek> imie* to nie będzie wtedy Twoje :)
<parox> didek: No co Ty xD Ale czasem lepiej użyć własnego imienia :D
<DaZ> iks de.
<didek> DaZ, Przecież jest napiasne że od 4.0.3 nie można uzywać dużych liter ;d
<parox> msichal: Wiem że można, mam i Ubuntu i Debiana i Windows'a i Hackintosha :D
<didek> I IMHO prawidłowo.
<DaZ> didek: ale to jakieś skrypty w absie, a nie ze źródeł shadow
<DaZ> a nuż to zawsze był hak
<PushUpek> parox: i jak Hackintosh? śmiga ładnie, czy problematyczny?
<msichal> czym są kodowane hasła do /etc/shadow?
<parox> Ładnie, ale budując komp, musisz w zasadzie używać tych samych / podobnych części jak w Macu
<PushUpek> hmmm
<PushUpek> myślałem o laptopie ;)
<msichal> jak się nazywa ten macowy bios?
<msichal> ten niby nowszy bios
<DaZ> efi? >:
<msichal> no może
<parox> Ah, na lapku sobie zaraz spróbuję zainstalować :D
<Dreadlish> elo
<msichal> jak ludzie instalują mace na normalnych pc
<msichal> to co robią z tym efi?
<msichal> mac os właściwie, jak instalują
<Dreadlish> msichal: normalnie
<DaZ> pewnie hakintosze jakoś to omijają
<PushUpek> dlatego nazywa się hackintosh :]
<msichal> mhm
<Dreadlish> mają swojego smbiosa czy coś
<msichal> myślałem że to tylko taka l33towska nazwa
<msichal> na zwykłego maca
<msichal> a wy już o tym zhaxionym mówicie
<Dreadlish> nom
<msichal> ^nie lubie androida
<PushUpek> niby piszą, że na toshiba ładnie wszystko śmiga
<PushUpek> msichal: nie mów, że wolisz symbiana
<msichal> nie
<msichal> wolałbym maemo
<msichal> jak już bym miał wybierać
<msichal> pomiędzy osami opartymi na linuksie
<msichal> co to za linux który nie ma iksów? :>
<parox> Android
<PushUpek> android to pewnie mega szpieg od google :P
<Dreadlish> PushUpek: opensource :D
<Wizard> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/84/Pois_pakkoruotsi.svg
<parox> Ja tam lubię google i wisi mi to że mają o mnie info więcej niż jakiekolwiek FBI >D
<msichal> a, no własnie
<msichal> symbian podobno otwarty jest
<PushUpek> Dreadlish: taaa opensource, zwłaszcza, że nie są wszystkie rzeczy otwarte w nim z jądra ;D
<msichal> i nawet quake 3 płynnie działa :)
<Dreadlish> nie są otwarte bo należą do n-tej firmy z kolei
<msichal> zdaje się że port Q3 na symbiana to najlepszy jaki wyszedł na takie urządzenia
<parox> iOS FTW.
<msichal> ajoes srajoes
<Dreadlish> ajoes sra moczedm
<Dreadlish> moczem*
<Dreadlish> wiesza sie
<Dreadlish> nie jest otwarty
<Dreadlish> używa apta
<PushUpek> iOS + cydia i nie trzeba nic więcej :P
<julek> WON!
<msichal> jak nie?
<msichal> klawiatury mi trzeba
<msichal> conajmniej
<Dreadlish> no to daj mi kod aj o esa
<PushUpek> Dreadlish: mi się nie wiesza
<Dreadlish> PushUpek: jak masz 4gówna to ci sie nie wiesza :D
<PushUpek> Dreadlish: mam dużo rzeczy poinstalowanych na ipodzie :P
<Dreadlish> PushUpek: czyli masz toucha
<parox> Mnie się jeszcze nigdy nie zawiesił :D
<Dreadlish> było mówić
<msichal> jako jabłko hejter muszę powiedzieć że ajfon4 to najsensowniejsza rzecz jaką zrobili
<Dreadlish> msichal: tylko te anteny :D
<msichal> :>
<msichal> podobno naprawilio
<parox> I Love Apple and Steve Jobs.
<msichal> ale to idiotyzm na maksa
<julek> msichal: nie jestes zadnym hejterem, tylko po prostu cie nie stac na ich produkty
<msichal> polakierowali by to chociaż
<PushUpek> parox: długo instaluje się hackintosh?
<Dreadlish> PushUpek: instaluje sie ok 1,5h
<Dreadlish> na średnim kompie
<PushUpek> hmm
<Dreadlish> jak masz paczki
<parox> Króciej niż XP dłużej jak Ubuntu
<Dreadlish> ale mówie ci - jak masz paczki
<msichal> julek: pewnie na jakiejoś ajpoda by mnie było stać, ale niespecjalnie się kwapię do kupowania tego
<Dreadlish> bo ja kombinowałem pół dnia żeby odpalić na moim atomie :D
<msichal> jakbym miał dużo kasy to może bym ajfona 4 kupił, ale to też nie jest pewne
<jacekowski> jakbym mial duzo kasy to bym mial duzo kasy
<Dreadlish> ja jakbym mial dużo kasy to bym miał dużo kasy
<msichal> bo chyba prędzej jakąś nokię z qwerty i maemo
<jacekowski> nie po to zeby rozwalic wszystko
<parox> Panowie, ale powiedzcie, tak z czystym sumieniem :D Co jest złego np. w Mac'ach?
<msichal> cena
<parox> I to tyle?
<msichal> i niekompatybilność z niczym innym
<PushUpek> cena, ale te ich baterie mmm ;D
<msichal> ta
<msichal> szczególnie do air
<msichal> porozrzucali ogniwa po całym środku
<msichal> i pewnie za ich wymianę wezmę połowę ceny tego netbuka
<jacekowski> parox: drozsze niz porownywalny pc ( w polsce czasami 2-3x wiecej, w normalnych krajach to jest tylko 20-30% )
<Dreadlish> tak
<jacekowski> parox: fanboje
<parox> U mnie to Sony Vaio i np. MacBook w tej samej cenie.
<jacekowski> fanboye8
<jacekowski> *
<Dreadlish> 4k za kompa którego można kupić za 2k
<msichal> no
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: w polsce
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: tak w polsce
<Dreadlish> a o czym ja mówie?
<msichal> u was w UK i tak drożej i tak
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: w UK macbook jest tylko kilka procent drozszy
<Dreadlish> chyba nie o urugwaju
<jacekowski> msichal: nie
<jacekowski> msichal: elektronika tutaj tania
<parox> W UK co jest drożej?
<msichal> znaczy nie o to chodzi
<Dreadlish> parox: życie :D
<parox> Aha xD
<msichal> i tak droższy mak i tak
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: niekoniecznie
<Dreadlish> ale tam więcej zarabiają
<msichal> czy tu czy tam
<parox> Ja mieszkam w UK i kraj mi płaci za to że chodzę do College'u
<parox> :D
<Dreadlish> lol...
<jacekowski> parox: EMA?
<parox> Ta
<Dreadlish> a mi płacą 40zł za to że żyje
<msichal> a ja płacę żeby żyć
<parox> Tylko dlatego że moja mama była na macierzystym.
<jacekowski> ale EMA sie tylko jak sie ma jakies tam zarobki niskie
<parox> Moi starsi mają wysokie :D
<parox> A system oszukałem ::D
<msichal> pójdziesz siedzieć
<jacekowski> potem to bedziesz musial oddawac
<parox> Niee :D
<jacekowski> zreszta ile tego jest
<parox> Deportują mnie co najwyżej :D
<Dreadlish> no to dajcie troche kasy
<jacekowski> £40 na tydzien
<Dreadlish> jak tyle jej macie
<parox> Masz paypal?
<parox> xD
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: mamy nie po to zeby wydac tylko po to zeby trzymac
<Dreadlish> nie :<<<
<Dreadlish> ale stary ma :D
<parox> Ale właściwie to zobacz, 3 miesiące i masz MacBooka Air.
<Dreadlish> japierdziele
<Dreadlish> dobrze mówiłem koledze
<parox> Za śmieszne chodzenie do College'u
<Dreadlish> weźmie mnie w torbie do uk
<Dreadlish> nawet sie nie zorientują
<msichal> też tak chcę
<PushUpek> wyśłij mi macbooka :P
<msichal> za chodzenie do liceum
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> wyślijcie nam macbooki :D
<jacekowski> to nie college
<jacekowski> liceum*
<msichal> i za straty moralne z tym związane
<parox> College to właściwie studia.
<parox> Nie wiem w zasadzie co to..
<jacekowski> parox: to chodzisz do sixth form'a?
<msichal> liczy się idea
<jacekowski> sixth form to liceum
<jacekowski> a normalny college to technikum
<parox> Nie odrazu do College'u po HighSchool
<parox> Ah
<parox> no
<jacekowski> w UK
<jacekowski> w USA college == uni
<parox> W USA to Studia
<parox> nom
<Dreadlish> a uniwerek w usa?
<Dreadlish> to co
<parox> jacekowski: też w uk?
<jacekowski> a high school w usa to sixth form college w uk
<parox> W USA nie ma uniwerków :D
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: w usa to sie nazywa college
<msichal> i prawidłowo
<msichal> u nas też nie powinno być
<firemark> parox: jak nie ma.
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: dobra, życia nie znam, ide sie powiesze
<msichal> politechnika albo na kasę w biedronce
<PushUpek> lol
<julek> heh
<msichal> żałuje że do liceum poszedęłm
<msichal> poszedłem
<PushUpek> na politechnice też jest dużo kierunków do bani ;]
<jacekowski> msichal: ja tez
<msichal> może się przepiszę do technikum jakiegoś
<parox> firemark: No w usa jak jacekowski mówi, jest sobie liceum/technikum i college
<jacekowski> teraz bym poszedl do technikum
<parox> potem już nic
<msichal> bo długo tu pewnie nie wytrzymam
<parox> W której klasie jesteś?
<msichal> szczerze mówiąc to w pierwszej
<jacekowski> parox: a co ty robisz w tym college?
<parox> IT
<jacekowski> parox: ale city & guilds?
<jacekowski> czy jakies inne NVQ?
<jacekowski> czy bteca?
<parox> BTEC/EDEXEL
<msichal> siostra cioteczna
<jacekowski> ktory dokladnie?
<msichal> na jakąś politologię· chodzi
<parox> BTEC National Diploma in IT
<msichal> w jukej
<msichal> dokładnie nie wiem
<jacekowski> a czyli ten podstawowy
<parox> Nie
<parox> Extended
<elwin013> msichal: nie ma dobrego technikum w okolicy, wierz mi
<msichal> o, a Ty tu skąd? :<
<parox> Dokładnie na Blackboard pisze "Edexcel Level 3 Extended Diploma in IT"
<elwin013> z zewsząd, z nienacka, z klawiatury ;-)
<firemark> parox: tzn. college to jest szkoła wyższa?
<parox> W USA
<msichal> wiem że nie ma dobrego, ale chyba jakiekolwiek byłoby lepsze
<jacekowski> firemark: w USA college to uniwersystet
<msichal> do elektryka bym poszedł :>
<jacekowski> firemark: w UK college to liceum/technikum
<elwin013> rofl, tam byś się niczego nie nauczył
<jacekowski> msichal: na serio, idz do technikum jak mozesz
<elwin013> i do matury też by Cię nie przygotowali
<msichal> obym zdał
<elwin013> to już lepiej do ekonomika
<msichal> na eit podobno wszystkich biorą ;>
<elwin013> z tego co zauważyłem to wyższy poziom
<parox> jacekowski, ale maturę ja w HighSchool pisałem..
<jacekowski> parox: jaka mature?
<jacekowski> parox: GCE?
<jacekowski> parox: czy GCSE?
<parox> No tą całą angielską GCSE
<firemark> jacekowski: chodzi mi o USA
<jacekowski> GCSE to egzamin gimnazjalny
<parox> Ta?
<jacekowski> GCE to matura
<msichal> ale secondary education
<firemark> brzmi jak ECS :(
<msichal> w nazwie
<parox> GCE też robiłem.
<jacekowski> w sensie a-level?
<jacekowski> i a2?
<jacekowski> i as
<parox> A level
<jacekowski> ile ty masz lat?
<elwin013> msichal: na razie siedź, ucz się i podpytaj ludzi w szkołach.
<parox> Nie chcieli mnie do College'u na trzeci level bez 5 a-leveli
<parox> 18
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski> 5 a-leveli?
<elwin013> semestr gdzieś po feriach się kończy chyba
<parox> Mam 4
<jacekowski> 3 sa na uni potrzebne
<msichal> elwin013: ja nie wiem czy ja zdam ten semestr...
<elwin013> a z czego masz nie zdać?
<jacekowski> ja na cambridge dostalem oferte na A*AA
<parox> Czekaj spróbuję znaleźć.
<msichal> matematyka i polski
<msichal> niezła rozbieżność, nie? :>
<DaZ> mnie strasznie z przyrody cisną >:
<miniczernia> Siema
<elwin013> nie, chociaż mniej zdziwiłbym się gdyby to była np. historia - słyszałem, że u was tam nieźle kosi ktoś z niej :P
<PushUpek> przyrody? wtf?
<parox> jacekowski: ile Ty masz lat?/Co robisz właśnie?
<jacekowski> w tej chwili pracuje
<msichal> z tą przyrodą to chyba trollowanie było :)
<miniczernia> to znaczy że szkoła podstawowa
<parox> Ah czyli ukończyłeś te śmieszki.
<jacekowski> nie
<parox> Rzuciłeś?
<jacekowski> nie
<parox> >D
<parox> Nie rozumiem.
<parox> Aaa potrzebowałem 6 A by wejść na ten kurs.
<julek> DaZ: ja tez mam przyrode trudna
<jacekowski> mam mature, ale matura jest nizej od a-leveli
<jacekowski> i 100% z matury daje mi tylko A
<parox> Polska matura w Anglii to papier toaletowy
<jacekowski> a potrzebuje A*
<parox> Podobnie jak polskie studia.
<jacekowski> a ze mieszac nie mozna
<jacekowski> wiec musze zrobic komplet A-leveli
<parox> I co potym?
<jacekowski> wiec sobie przypominam cos czego nie robilem od 3 lat
<jacekowski> cambridge
<jacekowski> computer science
<jacekowski> juz pisalem ze oferte dostalem
<parox> Ano.
<jacekowski> tzn. oferte jako international, ale z a-levelami bede jako domestic i to w ogole kombinowanie jest
<parox> nom.
<jacekowski> i deadline jest inny
<jacekowski> i sie nie wiem czy zalapie na ten rok
<parox> Ty płacisz czy oni sponsorują?
<Kwpolska> jacekowski: wracaj do polszy
<jacekowski> na razie place sam
<parox> To śmieszne jest bo nowa ustawa chce 9k za rok na Uni...
<parox> Potroją ceny...
<jacekowski> i prawidlowo
<parox> Nie zupełnie.
<jacekowski> jestem za
<parox> :O
<Dreadlish> ale jak
<miniczernia> :P
<parox> jacekowski: Niby czemu?
<jacekowski> bo jak ktos idzie na uni po to zeby nie skonczyc to niech placi
<jacekowski> a jak skonczy i bedzie robil 50k+ to mu 30k kredytu nie bedzie mialo znaczenia
<jacekowski> bo to jest bardzo nisko oprocentowane
<jacekowski> i mozna splacac i 20-30 lat
<parox> Mnie się nie widzi. Równie dobrze mogło zostać 3k...
<jacekowski> uniwersytetom tutaj sie przydadza pieniadze
<jacekowski> takie cambridge ktore w tym roku sie zrobilo top1 uniwersytet na swiecie
<jacekowski> ma 2/3 budzetu MIT
<parox> Ale bez beki. To jest tak że odcinają tych biedniejszych bądź tych którym się nie widzi (Bo mnie np. stać, ale nie chcę płacić aż 9k...) od wiedzy a potem co? Tumaństwo będzie...
<jacekowski> parox: biedniejsi beda calkiem zwolnieni
<jacekowski> a poza tym, kredyt jest
<jacekowski> ktory kazdy moze dostac
<parox> Właśnie nie.
<parox> Też ponoć od dochodów jest zależny ten kredyt
<parox> Mnie ponoć nie przypada...
<jacekowski> ekhm
<Kwpolska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLWeKYJM1Eo
<jacekowski> kazdemu sie nalezy
<jacekowski> jak psu buda
<parox> Hmm. W szkole na jakiejś lekci z lektorem o tym gadaliśmy
<ari-tczew> parox: tumaństwo? teraz byle debil studia może zrobić
<parox> no i nam liczył czy się należy czy nie.
<ari-tczew> masz kase masz wszystko
<jacekowski> ari-tczew: w uk nie tak latwo
<parox> ari-tczew: w polsce :D
<ari-tczew> jacekowski: mówimy o Polsce tak?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> uk
<jacekowski> ari-tczew: w uk dobre uniwwersytety sie szanuja
<jacekowski> ari-tczew: bo ich stac na to
<jacekowski> ari-tczew: dlatego w top10 uniwersytetow masz 3 brytyjskie 4 amerykanskie, jakis japonski i cos jeszcze
<jacekowski> a najlepszy polski sie w top100 nie miesci
<parox> Haha xD
<Dreadlish> no tak bywa
<jacekowski> a maja tu pieniedzy na tyle ze na jednego studenta przypada jeden pracownik uczelni
<jacekowski> co prawda czesc nie uczy tylko rozne badania robi itd.
<parox> jacekowski: Jak to jest tutaj z Stypendium?
<jacekowski> parox: nie wiem
<jacekowski> to sie nalezy tylko malo zarabiajacym z tego co kojarze
<parox> Pff. W polsce za dobrą naukę.
<jacekowski> to tez
<Wizard> o czym mowa?
<jacekowski> ale jak sie dobrze uczysz i cie stac to masz placic
<parox> Zeszły rok College: D*, w tym roku jak narazie D* więc mogli by coś dołożyć do Uni...
<jacekowski> D?
<jacekowski> to prawie jak fail
<parox> No bo Pass, Merit Destintion.
<parox> Niee
<parox> nie w zakresie A B C D E F
<Dreadlish> tylko?
<jacekowski> pass credit distinction
<jacekowski> ale to sa oceny w tych nvm
<jacekowski> nvq
<parox> BTEC też
<jacekowski> wiekszosc uni ma je calkiem w dupie
<jacekowski> trzeba a-levele
<parox> I tak w HighSchool na informatyce miałem.
<parox> Wiem.
<jacekowski> a nvq mozna tylko do punktow ew.
<parox> Ale te Distinction zamienia się w A Level z jakiejś dziedziny,
<parox> Np. Distinction w matmie = A Level
<jacekowski> moze
<jacekowski> uniwersytety nie musze tego uznawac
<jacekowski> jedyne co musza uznawac to a-levele
<parox> i Distinction ze wszystkich modułów programistyki = A Lvl programowania.
<parox> nom
<parox> Mówisz że potrzebujesz 3 A-Levele do Cam tak?
<jacekowski> A*AA
<jacekowski> z tym ze to z Further mathematics
<jacekowski> normalna matematyke na A*
<parox> Ja mam Matmę w College'u tą taką furher chyba.
<parox> Matrixy i inne rzeczy.
<PoKrAk> re
<jacekowski> zdac na A nie jest tak latwo
<Kwpolska> college'u* further*
<Kwpolska> matriksy*
<parox> Na razie mi idzie.
<parox> Wiem
<jacekowski> bo to jest bodajze 90%
<jacekowski> na A* 95
<Wizard> parox: weź se jeszcze kurs polskiego, przyda ci się
<jacekowski> ide pracowac
<parox> Leję na polski, wiesz/
<Wizard> będziesz wiedział jak jest po polsku matrix i college
<Wizard> to wypierdalaj stąd :)
<parox> Miło ;]
<Dreadlish> bo to jest kanał PL
<Dreadlish> a nie U Ka
<julek> wlasnie, wypierdalaj
<Wizard> nie podoba ci się pisanie po polsku, to idź se na ubuntu-ru
<Dreadlish> albo załóż kanał ubuntu-urugwaj
<r_a_f> lol co za fajny kanał - dosłownie :p
<PoKrAk> trole gdzie trole
<r_a_f> a po polsku treba pisać i już !
<Wizard> bo mnie dzieciak zdenerwował ;)
<parox> cZy y4 P15h3m 74|<? :*:*:*:* :)
<Dreadlish> hmm
<karmelek> co sie zieje?
<Dreadlish> kogo nie zdenerwował?
<Dreadlish> trollink mejkink
<Dreadlish> że tak powiem
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: huh?
<r_a_f> jak opóźnić wykonanie skryptu - np stratuj za 1 minute?
<parox> Że zdenerwowałem was bo napisałem Matrix zamiast matriks?
<Dreadlish> sleep 60
 * Kwpolska nie znosi UK i Chicago, IL
<Kwpolska> 13:28 < parox> Leję na polski, wiesz/
<Dreadlish> parox: bo nie wiesz jak to sie pisze po polsku
<karmelek> r_a_f: at
<Kwpolska> r_a_f: sleep 60 na poczatku skryptu
<Dreadlish> a my nie wiemy ocb
<r_a_f> o dzięki :)
<PushUpek> po polsku, to jest macierz... jak już się czepiacie
<julek> parox: angielskiego tez nie znasz;)
<parox> No bo co ma kurs polskiego, gdy dobrze radzę sobie z polskim, a to że zamiast napisać ks napisało mi się X to...
<PoKrAk> oj trojco przestań
 * Dreadlish facepalm'd
<Kwpolska> parox: nie o x a ks chodzi
<julek> parox: mozesz pisac po angielsku
<parox> Fajny kanał, nie ma co :D
<r_a_f> czyli żeby odpalić program z opóźnieniem w autostarcie musze najpierw skrypt ze sleep napisać?
<Dreadlish> ta
<Kwpolska> chodzi o to ze ciagle cos w en_GB wrzucasz
<julek> parox: jesli lepiej znasz, niz polski
<karmelek> nie przesadzajmy z orotfaszyzmem
 * PoKrAk grzejr sie przy ogniach na monitorze miły gadzecik a sie ciepło od samego patrzenia robi
<Kwpolska> r_a_f: albo dodac sleep zaraz po #!/bin/bash
<r_a_f> ok dzięki
<Kwpolska> r_a_f: w autostarcie nie zadziala
 * Dreadlish grzeje sie przy grzejniku za monitorem
<Kwpolska> r_a_f: zadziala*
 * Dreadlish i przestawia monitor
<r_a_f> aha ok :P
<parox> kwpolska: ale że co? że nie dałem College'u? tylko Collegu?
<julek> parox: miales pisac po angielsku
<skrzyp> Re
<Dreadlish> elo skrzyp :D
<parox> Nie rozmawiam z Tobą w tej chwili :D
<skrzyp> ;-D
<PoKrAk> wtf
<Kwpolska> parox: po pierwsze, klawisz tab - sprobuj sam, wpisz Kw i pacnij w niego
<skrzyp> Komediodramat 'Lulz II' ? :)
<Dreadlish> skrzyp: chyba kontynuacja powieści 'Troll powraca'
<skrzyp> Tolkiena
<Kwpolska> parox: po drugie, chodzi o to, ze lejesz na polski. Idz na #ubuntu albo na #emigranci-z-polszy-do-uk-i-chicago-illinois i tam pieprz
<skrzyp> Tfu, Trollkiena
<parox> Kwpolska: Nie o to chodzi że leję... Chodziło mi o to iż się uczepił jednej literki i wysyła mnie na kurs który jest zbędny by iść na Angielskie Uni, bo właśnie to był temat chwilę temu.
<Kwpolska> parox: wyjdz.
<Kwpolska> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_Polonia - wystarczyloby "Chicago Polonia are assholes."
<Dreadlish> kurde mać
<Dreadlish> jakie te karty graficzne mają słabo przefiltrowanie zasilanie ...
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> wyszli
<miniczernia> o siema
<miniczernia> siema Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> wróciłem
<Dreadlish> bo coś mnie wywaliło
<skrzyp> Hej
<skrzyp> To mu oddaj
<miniczernia> wszyscy poszli na sanki :P
<Dreadlish> przestawiłem monitor = więcej miejsca na biórku = success!
<Dreadlish> miniczernia: u mnie śnieg stopniał :DDDD
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> biurku
<Dreadlish> nie wiem czemu słownik mi tak poprawia
<miniczernia> u mnie ok 20 cm
<miniczernia> :P
<Tyczek> Wyłącz słownik, włacz umysł.
<skrzyp> Wszyscy poszli usuwać ludzki naskórek osadzający się na powierzchniach poziomych
<Dreadlish> Tyczek: właśnie to zrobiłem
<Dreadlish> i tak pisze poprawnie po polsku
<Wizard> a /me z JPA walczy
<Wizard> :/
<Dreadlish> to po co mi słownik?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: tzn?
<miniczernia> :D
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> porządkuje biurko
<Dreadlish> i z tej okazji musze przymknąć netbooka
<Dreadlish> (mam nadzieje że sie nie zawiesi)
<skrzyp> :)
<skrzyp> Acpi
<DaZ> słowniki som dla idiotuw
<Dreadlish> i po drodze zw ide na obiad
<miniczernia> :P
<skrzyp> Słowiniki NIE są dla idiotów!
<DaZ> som
<skrzyp> myspell, aspell i ispell rox
<DaZ> ja mam stwierdzonom dyzlekcje i nie potżebóje
<r_a_f> jeszcze jedno noberskie pytanie: plik do uruchomienia skopiować do /bin ?
<DaZ> jaki plik?
<r_a_f> no skrypt do uruchomienia
<r_a_f> tak zeby startowal po wpisaniu w autostarcie
<DaZ> nie wiem o jakim autostarcie mówisz
<DaZ> ale generalnie srodowiska czytają je z jakiegoś ~/.autostart spokojnie chyba
<skrzyp> DaZ, i jezd to tylgo dórny papjereg rzebyź mugł śje pardciej objerdaladż
<r_a_f> sesja gnome lol
<winter> r_a_f: /etc/init.d
<winter> potem go ustaw w rc
<miniczernia> ej  pytanie mam
<r_a_f> winter:  ale to juz poważna systemowa operacja ;)
<miniczernia> czy to tylko na Linuxie Skype leży
<miniczernia> ?
<r_a_f> ale ok to też przeca działą ;)
 * winter *shrugs*
<DaZ> r_a_f: ja tam nie wiem co ty przez autostart rozumiesz, toteż po najmniejszej linii oporu ide [;
<r_a_f> no w tym bogactwie linuksowych alternatyw nie sposób się nie zgubić
<miniczernia> I jak tam będziecie oglądać Kevina ?
<miniczernia> :D
<mati75> miniczernia: nie będziemy
<miniczernia> :P
<miniczernia> Patologia w wykonaniu Polsatu :D
<r_a_f> w ogóle tv trzeba wyłączyć na tydzień dla zdrowia psych i fiz
<miniczernia> ja tam nie oglądam tv 24/7
<winter> kewin sam w burdelu
<r_a_f> idę testować moje hacki lol
<miniczernia> Jest Kevin jest impreza
<miniczernia> :P
<winter> necrokevin sdam na cmentarzu
<winter> sam*
<winter> nowy sequel
<karmelek> ja piernicz...
<karmelek> od rana w radiu piernicza o karpiach
<miniczernia> ?
<miniczernia> no cóż
<miniczernia> też żywa istota
<karmelek> miniczernia: ze w lodzi karpia ulaskawili i do akwarium wrzucili, jak humaniatrnie zaj..ac karpia.. - i tak w kolko, ilez mozna
<miniczernia> wolał byś zginąć długo w męczarniach czy bez boleśnie i szybko
<miniczernia> ?
<miniczernia> no
<karmelek> hmmm, nie wiem czy chcialbym zeby co godzina szedl news 'jak zaj..ac karmelka'
<miniczernia> :P
<skrzyp> :)
<julek> a ja jestem bezczelny i mnie to nie rusza, ja nawet zajaca umiem zarznac i wybebeszyc:)
<skrzyp> Ja to wpisuje po prostu killall karp i po sprawie
<julek> :)
<miniczernia> :P
<miniczernia> julek tylko pomyśl co by było gdyby ktoś ciebie tak zarzynał :P
<miniczernia> no nie myła sytuacja :P
<julek> miniczernia: ja nie jestem zwierzeciem
<miniczernia> a co to za różnica
<miniczernia> ale jesteś ssakiem :P
<julek> miniczernia: smieszny jestes
<julek> z tym ssakiem to w ogole nie rozumiem o co chodzi
<julek> karp ssakiem nie jest
<skrzyp> Albo ps -aux | grep  karp | grep skrzyp  | sed s/karp// s/skrzyp// > kill
<skrzyp> Ale raczej nie za bardzo mi wyszło :(
<julek> miniczernia: jestes jakims durnym jaroszem, co je kielki?
<miniczernia> nie
<skrzyp> Ci wegetarianie to chyba jedzą ryby...
<julek> no to w czym problem? a zastanawiales sie kiedys skad sie biora schabowe?
<miniczernia> nawet ryb nie jedzą
<miniczernia> :P
<skrzyp> To co oni ku...a jedzą?!
<julek> torf
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwzklHZqkbE
<miniczernia> wiem skąd się biorą ale śa zabijane w humanitarny sposób
<miniczernia> nie świadome tego ci z nimi jest
<skrzyp> Chyba swoje gówno jak są głodni
<miniczernia> warzywa i owoce wpierdzielają
<miniczernia> :P
<miniczernia> zw
<skrzyp> Zrobić takiemu placka po zbojnicku
<skrzyp> A jaja jedzą?
<winter> 7 lat mięsa nie jadłem
<winter> i w życiu nie próbowałem kału
<skrzyp> Oo.
<winter> teraz wpierdzielam, ze względu na moją słabość do fastfoodów (głównie kebabów i pizzy)
<skrzyp> :)
<julek> winter: mieso trzeba jesc
<lisu> re
<winter> nie, mopżna zastąpić roślinkami
<skrzyp> iMacTusk
<julek> winter: heh... smieszny jestes
<julek> ;)
<julek> winter: sa aminokwasy, ktorych w roslinkach nie ma;)
<miniczernia> mięso to nabiał
<miniczernia> :P
<winter> i tez można żyć, znam osoby które nie jedzą wilee lat i są zdrowa, ja sam 7 lat nie jadłem
<winter> trzeba tylko umić
<winter> :-P
<julek> winter: ech...
<winter> wiadomo, że najłatwiej wpierdzielać co jest pod ręką
<julek> winter: ja mowie jakie sa fakty...
<winter> ja tez
<winter> widać ty masz inne fakty niż ja
<julek> sa aminokwasy, ktorych w roslinkach po prostu nie ma
<julek> winter: ja mam fakty naukowe:)
<winter> poczytaj o soi
<julek> winter: wiedzialem, ze to palniesz:)
<julek> sam poczytaj:)
<winter> mnie nie ogłupisz, co najwyżej niewtajemniczopnych
<winter> gadaj zdrów
<julek> :)
<julek> winter: tak sie sklada, ze sie mniej-wiecej orientuje...:)
<winter> nie interesuje mnie to, ja też się orientuje, znam fakty z autopsji
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> julek: jak będzie miał szkorbut za 10 lat, to już będzie za późno
<winter> bzdury pieprzycie
<winter> mało tego, znam pulchnych vegan
<Wizard> albo inne migotanie komór, osteoporozę
<Wizard> są z gwiazdozbioru Vegi?
<Wizard> ej, zaraz, weganie to ci pedałowie, którzy nie jedzą nawet ryb i jajek?
<winter> powiedz to wielodekadowym wegetarianom i veganom
<julek> przewlekle zatrutych zasadowymi aminokwasami
<Wizard> julek++
<winter> zdrowych jak ryba
<julek> wypadaja im wlosy, a kolor skory maja zielonkawy...
<winter> haha
<julek> ale przeciez wszystko jest ok, bo nie umieraja
<winter> pomyliłeś z kosmitami
<winter> julek: weź się pierdolnij w czerep
<julek> winter: ja sie znam na biochemii, ty sie znasz na jedzeniu kielkow...:)
<PoKrAk> a ja tu widze trola :)
<winter> własjnie widze jak się znasz ;-)
<Wizard> julek: na jakiej jesteś specjalizacji?
<julek> Wizard: wlasciwie nie na tej... ale jestem na biezaco;)
<julek> Wizard: na teoretycznej
<conra> http://obrazki.elektroda.net/12_1282065632.jpg
<conra> :D
<Dreadlish> niezłe
<conra> a to? http://obrazki.elektroda.net/31_1284141067.jpg
<conra> zhackowane pkp :D
<lisu> dobre
<PoKrAk> dobre to macie tu: http://vimeo.com/10359506
 * bikstopa nienawidzi swiat. zawsze kurierzy wtedy nie docieraja do bikstopa na czas
 * PoKrAk lubi swieta jak nie musi byc trzezwy
<Dreadlish> oj bikstopa
 * bikstopa czeka na 4 kurierow od 2 tyg
<Dreadlish> wtedy coś kurierem zamawiasz?
 * Dreadlish zrobił porządki na biurku i zrobiło mu się więcej miejsca przez przeniesiony monitor
<bikstopa> czesci do fona ida mi od 2 tyg poczta. inne c zesci do kompa od 4 dni kurierem, czsci do koma od 2 dni kurierem i od wczoraj idzie e61i ktora wygralem licytacje ;d
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: wyp****l monitor. bedziesz mial w pierony miejsca
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: przestawiłem monitor na szafkę i nawet lepiej wygląda teraz
<Dreadlish> moge patrzeć coś troche
<Cent> cześć
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: ja mam faze na 2 monitory 32"
<bikstopa> ale zastanawiam sie
<msichal> http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/b09cbb14-128e-4e84-9a00-95c28e451437.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2us56vl> (at failblog.files.wordpress.com)
<bikstopa> czy ma to racje bytu ;d
<Dreadlish> może i
<Dreadlish> o ile masz tyle miejsca
<Dreadlish> ja bym sobie zrobił 2x21'
<bikstopa> biurko mam wielkosci 160x60cm i wysokosc 95cm ;d
<Dreadlish> tylko monitor by musiał mieć przynajmniej 2 wejścia które można przełączać :D
<msichal> ja mam ze 3 o takiej powierzchni
<msichal> i się nie mieszczę
<bikstopa> + wlasnie buduje wlasny fotel do kompa z fotelu samochodowego od fiata sienny, hamulca recznego. 4 kolek od taczek, trochu katownikow i plaskownikow
<bikstopa> i paru innych detali ;d
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: to w takim wypadku ty masz duże biurko
<Dreadlish> mój ma ile
<Dreadlish> czekaj zaraz zmierze
<bikstopa> + mam dostawke na wysokosc biurka
<bikstopa> wiec w sumie mam biurko 200x60cm
<bikstopa> ;d
<Dreadlish> 90x60x75
<Dreadlish> i jest duuuuużo za małe jak dla mnie
<bikstopa> moje dla mnie tez jest za male ;d
<Dreadlish> na 90cm spokojnie mieszcze 2x17'
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze zostaje miejsce
<bikstopa> jaka rozdzialka byla by lepsza do 32" monitora?
<bikstopa> fullhd czy hdready?
<Dreadlish> 720p
<Dreadlish> czyli "ha de redy"
<julek> a ja mam stare szwabskie biurko, ktore zmiesci 4x17"
<msichal> sól mi się skończyła
<Dreadlish> julek: pożycz T.T
<msichal> osobista
<Dreadlish> kurde
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: dlaczego? ;'d
<Dreadlish> bo u mnie sie zmieści biurko na długość 250cm
<Dreadlish> a mam 90cm
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: tak wogole to zastanawiam sie nad zakupem tv z monitorem x2. co sadzisz http://allegro.pl/lcd-sony-kdl-32bx300aep-32-hd-usb-olsztyn-i1375101075.html ;d
<Dreadlish> słony :D
 * bikstopa sobie sam zrobil biurko od zera :D
 * bikstopa jest prawie inzynierem dlatego wyszlo mu troche krzywo ;'d
<Dreadlish> dla mnie na monitor ok
<Dreadlish> tylko nie odpalaj na tym 1080p
<Dreadlish> bo będziesz musiał lupy szukać :D
<Dreadlish> mam 6 lat mojego szajsunga 710v
<Dreadlish> i uznałem że przyda mu sie albo partner albo odpoczynek
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: korci mnie 3x taki monitor :D
<bikstopa> nie wiem co bede na nim robil
<bikstopa> ale mnie korci
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> o, bd zapuszczal 3 pornosy naraz :D
<msichal> ja miałem 2x
<msichal> 3 chyba mało wygodne
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> jak panorama
<msichal> chyba że do grania
<Dreadlish> to strasznie szeroko
<msichal> 2 są ok
<Dreadlish> hmm
<msichal> ciężko mi się teraz na jednym pracuje
<Dreadlish> linuch mi zużywa równo 512mb ramu
<msichal> -cache?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> bez cache
<msichal> to dużo
<Dreadlish> wyłączyłem opere zużywa 373mb
<Dreadlish> gnome+compiz+exaile+gnome-terminal
<msichal> -/+ buffers/cache:        209         34
<Dreadlish> 68mb buforów
<Dreadlish> reszta cache :D
<Dreadlish> i 26mb free
<java> moze ktos pomoc z sharingiem Internetu przez WIFI
<julek> mozemy helpnac
<java> to powiem co probuje zrobic
<java> tworze nowa siec
<java> wlaczam frestarter i probuje ustawic eth0 i eth1
<java> ale siec wciaz jest lokalna
<java> :/
<java> nie ma dostepu do internetu
<PoKrAk> routing ustwiony
<PoKrAk> brama czy siec zewnetrzna
<java> mm?
<java> nie rozumiem, moze powiedzcie po kolei kroki
<Dreadlish> iptables -L
<PoKrAk> i;le masz adresów dla neta
<PoKrAk> i czy masz routing pomiedzy interfejsami
<PoKrAk> i czy nie prosciej było by ci sprzetowy router postawic
<java> rodzina przyjechala
<java> czasowo
<java> chcialem udostepnic
<office> to adhoc
<office> z wifi
<PoKrAk> i czy karta wi fi ma opcje ap pointa
<office> iptables udostepnij net na to wifi
<office> i po zawodach
<PoKrAk> jesli tak czy ustawiona jest na promisc mode bodajze
<office> po co mu lecz orasz tym apointem
<office> dla rodziny to moze sobie adhoc
<office> w 3 linijkach zrobic
<java> moment moment od poczatku czy eth0 ma miec ustawione wspoldzielone z innymi komputerami?
<PoKrAk> java nie ath0 wspoldzielenie
<java> a ta nowa siec co utworze to co musi miec?
<java> okay no to eht0 DHCP a eth1 wspoldzielone
<java> ale to i tak nie dziala
<PoKrAk> ie musisz nowej sieci tworzyc mozesz w ramach jednej to zrobic
<PoKrAk> ethx to kabel a athx to wifi
<java> eth0 to kabel eth1 to wif
<PoKrAk> :/
<PoKrAk> dzwnie masz ale jak jestes pewien .....
<java> zreszta ja sie nie pytam co moge tylko jak to zrobic
<java> bo sie nameczylem i nic nie wyszlo
<PoKrAk> to eth1 ma odbierac i przekazywac sygnały do eth0
<office> eth1 wifi ?
<office> cos niebardzo
<PoKrAk> co ci pokazuje ifconfig
<office> ifconfig -a
<office> iwconfig pokaz
<PoKrAk> office: tyz tak sadze
<java> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:19:fd:67:3d
<java>           inet addr:172.16.5.44  Bcast:172.16.7.255  Mask:255.255.248.0
<java>           inet6 addr: fe80::222:19ff:fefd:673d/64 Scope:Link
<java>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<java>           RX packets:41973 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<java>           TX packets:8113 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<java>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<java>           RX bytes:11717925 (11.7 MB)  TX bytes:1123853 (1.1 MB)
<java>           Interrupt:17
<office> hamuj
<java> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:5e:4c:f2:27
<java>           inet addr:10.42.43.1  Bcast:10.42.43.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<office> iwconfig
<office> daj
<java>           inet6 addr: fe80::226:5eff:fe4c:f227/64 Scope:Link
<java>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<java>           RX packets:158 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:2802
<java>           TX packets:136 errors:18 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<java>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<java>           RX bytes:26869 (26.8 KB)  TX bytes:21668 (21.6 KB)
<java>           Interrupt:17
<java> kurde sorry
<java> xD
<java> eth1      IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated
<java>           Link Quality:5  Signal level:224  Noise level:159
<java>           Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:0  invalid misc:0
<Dreadlish> nigdzie połączony
<Dreadlish> ani hostapd nie ma
<Dreadlish> pewnie
<msichal> zabić
<java> to jak zrobic ten AccesPoint
<office> http://wklej.org/id/443396/
<office> masz
<office> pierdol ap
<office> zrob sobie adhoc
<office> masz tam na tym wklej jak to zrobic
<PoKrAk> adhoc to takie ..... mniedorosłe :P
<office> wiem
<office> ale "na szybko" dla "rodziny"
<Dreadlish> adhoc mi przypomina maj
<Dreadlish> albo wakacje
<Dreadlish> kiedy z kolegą z pokoju zrobiliśmy "lana międzypokojowego"
<PoKrAk> a wystarczyło by za ok 100 zł tplinka kupic router ethernetowy z ap :)
<skrzyp> :)
<PoKrAk> i nie trzeba sie pierd*&^&%$
<PoKrAk> a i prądu mniej je
<office> 100 zl na koks poszlo i teraz trzeba sie meczyc
<skrzyp> I masz miniserwer
<PoKrAk> do tego masz firewall dyndns dhcp nat routing i inne pierdoły
<java> jest napisane ze nie ma device wlan0
<java> mam zeminic to na eth1?
<office> java, ej
<office> iwconfig
<Dreadlish> 60zł br6104-k(p) używany + openwrt + pare pierdół do modyfikacji z k na kp + jakiś dzyngiel do wifi na usb = ap :D
<office> pokaz
<java> dziwnie to ponazywane jest
<msichal> ale nie tu
<msichal> tylko na wklej.org
<office> no
<msichal> i przeklej link
<java> eth1      IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""
<java>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.7 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<java>           Bit Rate:44 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm
<office> patrz a jednak
<Dreadlish> ja tylko musze zrobić te 2 ostatnie punkty
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: wolałbym zaplacic za nowke  wrt i tomato wgrac
<msichal> -_-
<skrzyp> :)
<msichal> ma szczęście że tylko 3 linijki
<java> czemu tak dziwnie ten sprzet wykrywa
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: Kto Co Woli :D
<office> nie dociekaj
<office> tylko zrob sobie to adhoc
<office> pozamieniaj wlan0 na eth1
<java> w sumie nie pierwszy raz, bo ja sharowalem ppp0 z telefonem to wiem
<office> i po zawodach
<java> : D hah, jak to sie robi
<skrzyp> Telefon i gwizdek
<java> w jakim to pliku :P
<skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> jezuu po co ja dawałem wujkowi tego wrtka co go gdzieś znalazłem...
<PoKrAk> nie ma to jak modemowe połączenie rozdzielac na cały blok :)
<Dreadlish> byłem wtedy głupi i młody
<Dreadlish> teraz jestem już tylko młody
<office> jak ja na modemie siedzialem to jeszcze nikt o wifi nie slyszal
<office> ;)
<skrzyp> I osobno głupi :)
<java> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<java> ?
<office> gdzies Ty tam zaszedl
<PoKrAk> skrzyp: nie to za łagodnie kretyńsko debilny lepiej by pasowało do sytuacji
<Dreadlish> office: nie tylko ty siedziałeś na dial-upie
<office> Dreadlish, wcale nie powiedzialem ze tylko ja ;)
<java> /etc/network/interfaces?
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> oj
<PoKrAk> 0202122 username: ppp password: ppp
<Dreadlish> złazimy do tej powierzchni której nigdy nie ruszam
<office> rozne dialupy mialem
<msichal> office: a jak mam już zrobione udostępnianie ppp0 na eth0 to jakbym uruchomił ten skrypt to mi sie popsuje?
<msichal> pewnei mi w iptables namiesza
<office> msichal, ktory skrypt ?
<msichal> ten z wkleja
<msichal> co podałeś
<msichal> na ad-hoc
<PoKrAk> qna ja kiedys serwer dial-in stawałem na (!sic) ReDHaT (!sic)
<office> raczej niemiesza
<office> tylko doda regule do iptables odnosnie tego ppp0
<PoKrAk> oki spadam cza zacząć pić :) nara zdrowych spokojnych
<msichal> bo mam już to masquerade ustawione
<msichal> dla ppp0
<msichal> i bym chciał ppp0>eth0 i ppp0>wlan
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> trzeba wujkowi zrobić internet
<java> okay chyba chodzi
<java> z/w
<msichal> jakie karty wifi na pci można kupić po taniości żeby były kompatybilne z linuchem?
<msichal> coś na realteku?
<msichal> albo inaczej, jakich nie kupować?
<Dreadlish> wifi realteka?
<msichal> hm, a nie ma? :)
<winter> msichal: karty na chipsecie atherosa
<Dreadlis1> bo to nie chce działać
<winter> są de best
<winter> najlepszy support na linuchu
<msichal> kthx.
<Dreadlis1> tak
<Dreadlis1> mam 3 atherosy
<Dreadlis1> z wszystkich jestem happy :D
<winter> no ja już tylko jednego ale kupię se jakiegoś b/g/n
<Dreadlis1> heh
<Dreadlis1> tp-linka :D
<Dreadlis1> mam bodaj wn-610g
<Dreadlis1> o ile pamiętam
<msichal> huh
<msichal> po 10 zł są na pcie i na minipci
<msichal> /lub
<Dreadlis1> do lapcoka kupujesz?
<msichal> nie właśnie :)
<Dreadlis1> jak znajdziesz to edimax ew-7138usg
<Dreadlis1> ralink
<Dreadlis1> na usb
<Dreadlis1> albo są jakieś tp-linki za 20zł na atherosie
<skrzyp> :)
<msichal> no, są
<skrzyp> Ta
<msichal> na usb nie swiem czy to dobry pomysł
<skrzyp> Jasne
<Dreadlish> a czemu ma być zły?
<msichal> mała moc, słaby zasięg, lipna wbudowana antena mikropaskowa?
<Dreadlish> te 2 co ci podałem mają zewnętrzną, odkręcaną
<msichal> btw, jak ktoś zrobi antenę mikropaskową na podczerwień to zostanie bogaty :)
 * bikstopa chce kuriera!! ;(
<Dreadlish> albo tonze uw-6200rh :D
<bikstopa> gdzie moje paczki
<Dreadlish> to ma 200mw
<msichal> mW.
<Dreadlish> dobra mW
<msichal> śmieszne są aukcje na allegro
<msichal> czasami
<Dreadlish> najbardziej jak sie człowiek nie zna :D
<msichal> laser 5MW zasilany z dwóch paluszków
<msichal> można by tym pół świata zabić
<java> zrobilem tak jakzescie powiedzieli
<Dreadlish> xD
<java> z tymi poleceniami
<Dreadlish> a to jest 5mW
<msichal> no
<msichal> i to nie zawsze
<Dreadlish> moja babka od fizyki by ich za to zjadła
<msichal> na jebaju sprawdzę
<msichal> jeszcze z 15 dolców mam
<Dreadlish> ja sie tak nauczyłem
<Dreadlish> M to jest Mega bo dużo
<Dreadlish> m to jest mili bo mało
<Dreadlish> :D
<msichal> no, też
<msichal> albo piszą 128KB
<Dreadlish> kB
<msichal> kelwinobajty, wtf?
<Dreadlish> kilo sie jeszcze pisze małą
<msichal> no
<Dreadlish> ale dalej wielką
<java> http://wklej.org/id/443396/
<java> zrobilem tak jak tam
<java> a siec teraz mam utworzyc
<Dreadlish> teraz wejdź na drugi komputer
<Dreadlish> i sprawdź czy masz sieć ...
<msichal> ja jestem pseudoelektronikiem, muszę rozróżniać jednostki i przedrostki bo bym *autorytet* stracił
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> mnie już na elektrodzie za to zjedli
<Dreadlish> że zapomniałem
<msichal> o, właśnie, przy okazji
<msichal> kondensatory czasami w MF podają
<msichal> znaczy wartości pojemności kondensatorów
<Dreadlish> mega faradach? :D
<msichal> no, sporo :)
<Dreadlish> luuudzie
<java> nie ma
<java> :D
<Dreadlish> tosz to baterie prawie
<msichal> no nawet lepiej pewnie
<msichal> kiedyś obliczali że kilka F do kilkadziesiat mAh chyba
<msichal> ale tego ja nie umiem
<Dreadlish> no bo po co ci to?
<Dreadlish> nie ma takich wielkich kondów
<Dreadlish> w użyciu
<Dreadlish> codziennym
<msichal> ale bendou.
<java> a na drugim kompie mam windowsa
<java> moze z tym jest problem
<java> ?
<msichal> zobaczysz, za 10 lat będą we wzmacniaczach na elektrodzie dawać po 5F na stronę :>
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> a na filtrowanie zasilania xDDD
<msichal> no
<msichal> zapominają o podstawowej rzeczy
<msichal> że im większe filtrowanie tym gorsza sprawność
<Dreadlish> więcej nie zawsze znaczy lepiej
<msichal> ale kto zrozumie takiego pedofila
<msichal> czy tam audiofila :)
<Dreadlish> optymalnie 10000mF
<msichal> to już dużo
<msichal> ee, 10F? :)
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> 10000uF
<msichal> i tak dużo :P
<msichal> raz jeden robił lampowy
<msichal> to dał kilka mF/350V do filtrowania anodowego
<Dreadlish> i?
<msichal> tym by można tuzin ludzi zabić
<Dreadlish> ta :D
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> 10000mF/63V
<Dreadlish> czy tam 50V
<msichal> `licz 2+2
<msichal> nie macie takich fónkcji
<msichal> `math 2+2
<Dreadlish> `g 2+2
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: Poker Strategy - Two Plus Two Poker & Gaming Strategy: <http://www.twoplustwo.com/>
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> google ma tą funkcje
<msichal> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Dreadlish> ale on tego nie czyta
<msichal> głupi jest
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> ja jeszcze się za wzmacniacze nie zabieram
<Dreadlish> bo mnie szlag trafia
<msichal> jak szedł wzór na energię zgromaczoną w kondensatorze? CU^2/2?
<Dreadlish> żebym ja to panie pamiętał :D
<Dreadlish> poprawka
<Dreadlish> żebym ja to w ogóle wiedział
<msichal> no, dobrze
<msichal> 1/2CU^2
<Dreadlish> tylko nie tu /2
<Dreadlish> chociaż i tak najpierw wykona potęge
<msichal> no to masz około 40J w tym 10mF/63V
<msichal> a w 1mF przy 325V masz ponad 100J :P
<msichal> 325 jako przybliżona wartość szczytowa sieciowego
<Dreadlish> heh
<msichal> on chyba miał jeszcze większe anodowe
<Dreadlish> ja elektronik - praktyk
<java> ale zal nie ma neta
<java> ....
<Dreadlish> a praktycznie dupa nie elektronik - praktyk
<Dreadlish> java: żal to możesz mieć do rodziców że cie nauczyli tego słowa
<java> pod windowsem to sie robi bez problemu
<java> a tutaj caly temat postow
<java> kazdy inne rozwiazanie ma
<java> i zadne nie dziala
<msichal> standard w sumie
<msichal> ale to co podali powinno działać
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> mam zamiar sie zabrać za jakiegoś wzmaka audio
<Dreadlish> ale nie moge znaleść nic wystarczająco prostego, żebym zrozumiał konstrukcje, wystarczająco sprawnego, żebym nie musiał wsadzać 600VA trafa żeby uzyskać 10W
<Dreadlish> klasa A jest prosta, tylko wymaga potężnego trafa, samej klasy B nigdy nie widziałem na schemacie, klasa AB by była git tylko coś w miarę prostego
<Dreadlish> msichal: wiesz coś na ten temat? :D
<msichal> tda7294?
<Dreadlish> msichal: obrabiałem już ten temat, coś na biernych :D
<msichal> na biernych to możesz osłabiacz zrobić a nie wzmacniacz
<java> czy ta siec powinna sie pojawic add hoc na windowsie?
<Dreadlish> java: tak.
<msichal> miałeś chyba na myśli coś na elementach dyskretnych
<ntat> E=mc²
<Dreadlish> msichal: no.
<ntat> hm...
<msichal> symasym możesz obczaić
<Dreadlish> ok ;d
<msichal> niejaki flodins sprzedaje gotowe pcb z instrukcją
<java> kurde, nie mam pojecia o co chodzi nie mam jeje i tyle
<Dreadlish> pcb to ja sobie moge sam wytrawić
<msichal> nie wiem czy odustępnia schemat
<msichal> udos
<msichal> co to za interfejs sieciowy nas0?
<Dreadlish> http://www.lf-pro.net/mbittner/Sym5_Webpage/symasym5.html
<ntat> Nie wiedziałem, że tak łatwo zrobić indeks górny w polach tekstowych:)
<java> Dreadlish, chyba jest bug w ubuntu
<Dreadlish> java: jaki?
<msichal> ¹²³ bijcie masterczułki
<java> Dreadlish, cos sie zjebalo
<ntat> ;]
<java> Dreadlish, nie chce sie laczyc
<ntat> msichal, a dolny?
<msichal> nie umiem
<msichal> o, odkryłem
<msichal> eureka
<msichal> °C
<ntat> °C
<ntat> shift
<ntat> ;]
<msichal> no
<msichal> nie wiedziałem że shift coś daje :>
<ntat> ale dolnego nie umiem
<msichal> 500Ω
<msichal> 666µF
<msichal> więcej mi nie trzeba :)
<ntat> ←↓→
<ntat> :)
<Dreadlish> nom
<msichal> ←↓→
<msichal> yui
<msichal> jak jeszcze na triforce podacie to będę szczęśliwy
<Dreadlish> ¹²³
<msichal> E=½CU²
<Dreadlish> “”
<msichal> jak się na linuksie robi polskie cudzysłowia?
<Dreadlish> alt v alt b
<Dreadlish> “”
<msichal> a dolny?
<ntat> \frac{1}{2}
<Dreadlish> nie wiem
<ntat> ;)
<Dreadlish> mam tu tylko góre
<ntat> ,,''
<Cent> cześć jeszcze raz
<msichal> tak się nie robi
<ntat> W LaTeXu tak się robi
<Dreadlish> latex :D
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> power off pc bo ja już normalnie skrętu szyji dostane
<Dreadlish> obracając sie tak netbook - pc
<msichal> da się firefoxowi nakazać przechowywanie stron w swapie a nie w ramie?
<Dreadlish> to w kernelu sie dzieje
<msichal> Mem:           243        224         19
<DaZ> chyba sie da
<DaZ> gdzieś tam w about:config
<DaZ> a przynajmniej opera ma ustawienia do takich rzeczy chyba :f
<ntat> |°Ω°|
<ntat> :D
<winter> msichal: możesz ustawić ogólnie swapiness
<winter> ale dla całego systemu, nie jedynie dla firefoxa
<karakar> witam, mam problem z odpalaniem aplikacji, od kiedy przerzuciłem się na kde to nie mogę odpalać binarek (mają prawa wykonywania i z terminalu się odpalają) bo pyta o program którym je otwierać
<lisu> kde ssie
<karakar> to co wracać do gnome?
<DaZ> kde rządzi
<karakar> DaZ, to jak naprawić ten problem?
<DaZ> ja tamm nie wiem, przy odpalaniu jakiejkolwiek aplikacji cie pyta?
<karakar> tak
<karakar> ze skryptami sobie poradziłem bo podałem jako aplikację "sh", ale z .bin mam problem
<DaZ> exec? >:
<karakar> hmm, spróbuję
 * winter instaluje kubuntu-desktop
<karakar> "nie można znaleść 'exec'"
 * lisu instaluje kubuntu-desktop
<winter> :->
<DaZ> znaleźć.
<karakar> tak, "znaleźć"
<DaZ> eh, bo to chyba składnia basza [;
<lisu> 155mb kubu-desktop sick ;p
<winter> Konieczne pobranie 104MB archiwów.
<winter> Po tej operacji zostanie dodatkowo użyte 358MB miejsca na dysku.
<karakar> a to wiem co spróbuję, wpiszę 'exec' zaznaczę przy tym uruchom w terminalu
 * lisu do tej pory na fluxach siedzial, stad ta reakcja x)
<winter> lisu: bo kde to prawie taki bloat
<karakar> nie pomogło
<DaZ> karakar: a co próbujesz włączyć?
<winter> [FLAC] Metallica/(1984) Metallica - Ride The Lightning/02 - Ride The Lightning.flac
<lisu>  winter a gnome nie? popatrz na g3
<winter> nie pracowałem jeszcze na g3
<karakar> DaZ, obojętnie co, czy to programy które sam pisałem, czy to inne aplikacje
<lisu> winter: ja tez nie, ale czytalem changelog i todo
<DaZ> karakar: a czym?
<winter> zobaczymy, ja tak łatwo od gnome nie odejdę
<DaZ> jak spod dolphina to spróbuj konquerorem.
<karakar> z konsoli odpalam przez ./ ale graficznie mi nie pozwala
<winter> ok, kubuntu-desktop się zainstalowało :->
<msichal> chmod -x chmod
<winter> odpalę kolejną sesję
<karakar> msichal, większości nie jest to możliwe
<msichal> mi się udało
<msichal> nawet lepiej
<karakar> mi pisze chmod nie może zmienić uprawnień chmod
<msichal> chciałem usunąć dla pythona
<lisu> hehe wlasnie poinstalowalem znajomemu susla na pudle, ale sie wkurzy, ze nie windows XP x) buaaahaha
<msichal> i wpisałem chmod -x /usr/bin python
<msichal> spacja mi się kliknęła
<DaZ> /lib/ld-2.12.2.so `which chmod` +x `which chmod`
<msichal> i tak usunąłem wykonywanie dla całego /bin/ :>
<DaZ> derp.
<karakar> lisu, zainstaluj mu Xpde na nim jako środowisko graficzne
<lisu> karakar: a moze sawfisha, bez konfigów? x)
<winter> no niby działa
<msichal> miałem kiedyś fluxboxa
<karakar> lisu, może "awesome" :P
<msichal> z bajerami typu xcompmgr zjadał 40MB ramu
<msichal> w sumie system
<lisu> karakar: nie bawilem sie tym
<karakar> albo dwm
<lisu> dwm jeszcze ujdzie, ale by oczy zrobił x)
<msichal> dziwnywindowmanager?
<karakar> awesome to trochę ułatwiony dwm
<msichal> osom
<lisu> oczojebne kde mu instalnąłem razem z susłem, zobaczymy jaka reakcja będzie, powiem, że to windows 7 x) buahahaha ;>
<karakar> gdzie tam, windows 8 alpha 4 :P
<lisu> ...na 512 ram 400MHz x)
<lisu> tylko logo/skórkę window$ muszę wrzucić i po sprawie
<lisu> afk
<karakar> a nie zdziwi się, że po zalogowaniu nie musi tyle czekać aż komputer zacznie "sensownie" działać?
<DaZ> zdziwi sie ile musi czekać aż zobaczy ekran logowania
<karakar> DaZ, oj okroi się i da się niewielkie czasy osiągnąć
<DaZ> karakar: windowsa tez sie okroi i cośtam
<DaZ> to wszystko wychozi zupełnie na to samo
<karakar> jakiś czas temu dla jednej biblioteki przygotowałem komputery do przeglądania internetu, to wywaliłem wszystko co się dało, nawet system dźwiękowy, i uruchamiały się kilka sekund
<winter> ej, tylko dźwięku nie ma
<winter> walone pulseaudio
<winter> idę na gnome
<karakar> winter, w konsoli alsamixer potem f6 wybierz kartę i podgłośnij kanały
<winter> niee to nie to
<winter> pewnie jak odpalę kde z gdma to będzie ok
<winter> bo odpaliłem drugą sesję
<winter> coraz bardzie mnie bierze na sida
<skrzyp> A chce ci się ręcznie budować? :)
<winter> co niby budować ręcznie
<skrzyp> Czy taskselem jedziesz? :)
<skrzyp> W sensie debootstrap
<winter> majaczysz
<skrzyp> E tam
<skrzyp> Dobra, od początku - jak stawiasz sida?
<winter> pewnie z obrazu
<winter> jeszcze nie wiem naerazie pobiorę obraz i odpalę na vboksie
<skrzyp> Nie ma sida na obrazach
<winter> :?
<winter> to jak jest
<skrzyp> Jest tylko debootstrap
<skrzyp> I potem chroot
<winter> o, czyli trzeba kombinować
<winter> to fajno
<skrzyp> I ręcznie składasz system looks like arch
<skrzyp> Ale możesz sobie dopomoc taskselem który ci ustawi najważniejsze rzeczy, pobierze X i jakiś dm i tym podobne
<skrzyp> Serwery też
<winter> poczytam sobie
<winter> może siduxem
<mati75> winter: siduxa nie ma
<skrzyp> To jest teraz aptosid
<skrzyp> Czyli sid już skonfigurowany
<winter> może być
<skrzyp> To ssij nawet dziś
<skrzyp> Jako prezent świąteczny
<winter> musze kupić płyty
<skrzyp> A nie na usb?
<winter> ale do maszyny wirtualnej nie potrzebuje :-)
<winter> może by usb też w sumie
<winter> s/by/być/
<skrzyp> Albo obraz można po prostu z pliku dać
 * skrzyp był ó sbowjedzi <musiał> i drawił na ksiendza gópola
<winter> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/aptosid/release/aptosid-2010-02-keres-xfce-i386-201009132215.iso
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/374du6o> (at ftp.heanet.ie)
<skrzyp> Ta
<winter> skrzyp: jesteś wiuerzący?
<winter> wierzący*
<skrzyp> Starzy są
 * winter jest ateistą
<skrzyp> Ooo.
<winter> musze znaleźć sobie dopry podręcznik do sida
<winter> It's your machine, after all. Just don't cry if it breaks.
<winter> :-D
<winter> to chyba sobie daruję
<winter> i idę zajarać :->
 * lisu przelacza sie na kde
<winter> jeśli wszyscy piszą, że to się prędzej czy później popsuje..
<winter> brb
<bt4> witam
<winter> a cze
<bt4> winter, to jak po piwku ?
<winter> znowu nie mam
<winter> ale na zdrowię
<winter> s/ę/e/
<bt4> winter, to znów mam sam pić??;)
<winter> jak to sam
<winter> zobacz jak wielu nas tu jest
<winter> chociarz ktoś kiedyś powiedział: "piłeś? nie ircuj."
<winter> nigdy się do tego nie stosowałem
<karakar> ja słyszałem, "jedziesz? nie pij, za dużo się wylewa"
<msichal> http://chzgifs.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/americapantsp1.gif
<winter> hyhy
<bt4> he
<winter> http://wooledge.org/~greg/sidfaq.html wystarczy żeby mnie zniechęcić
<lotharek> hi
<bt4> hi hi helo
<bazant> exit
<lisu> re
<lisu> całkiem sprytne to kde
<spontaniczny> KDe jest badziewne
<bt4> gnome górą :P
<skrzyp> KDE to ZUO
<skrzyp> Gnome wysoką górą :)
<lisu> a ciula tam, testuje kde, przez jakis czas, jak mnie zacznie wkurzać totalnie, to dostanie z półobrotu ;)
<Szatan> lisu, emerge -C kde-meta?
<lisu> Szatan: emerge? pod ubuntu?
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4oB28ksiIo&t=3m12s o lol
<Szatan> lisu, nie pod gentoo
<bazant> exit
<winter> bazant: /quit
<Dreadlish> mam świetną rodzinkę...
<bt4> o witaj Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> elo bt4
<Dreadlish> jakoś na widok twojego nicku robi mi się lepiej...
<bt4> robie Ci dobrze hahaha
<bt4> <lol2>
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> to chyba przez to że czasem wbije jakiś idiota
<Dreadlish> który cię zdołuje
<Dreadlish> albo coś
<bt4> Dreadlish, nie masz moze skrzyni biegów do renault premium ??
<Dreadlish> bt4: niestety nie
<karakar> to nikt nie wie jak odpalanie aplikacji pod kde naprawić?
<DaZ> karakar: ja bym spróbował reinstalować paczki i odpalić na czystym ~/.kde
<DaZ> czy tam ~/.kde4
<ntat> karakar, a co Ci nie działa?
<ntat> ¹1¹²2²³3³
<ntat> msichal, a zrób 5 w indeksie górnym?
<msichal> niumim
<ntat> :|
<DaZ> ⁵
<DaZ> chociaz, nie wiem
<ntat> a jednak można
<DaZ> no, pięć ;x
<ntat> DaZ, jak?
<DaZ> composekey+^5
<ntat> ⁵
<ntat> Nie miałem włączonego ComposeKey`a;)
<ntat> ₂
<ntat> haha
<ntat> Już wiem, jak zrobić dolny;)
<ntat> ¹1₁
<karakar> ⅜
<karakar> a jak euro wstawić?
<Psotnick> chociażby z tablicy znaków :)
<karakar> no tak to każdy wstawi
<karakar> ale kij z tym, przestawię sobie ustawienia klawiatury i będzie
<Psotnick> ja mam taki przycisk koło strzałki w górę :)
<karakar> ja mam znaczek euro narysowany obok cyfry 5 ale nie idzie tak wstawić
<Psotnick> ja też taki mam :D
<karakar> tam przy ustawieniach klawiatury chyba było coś do zaznaczenia o znaczku euro
<karakar> no i € jest :)
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ja mam $ i £
<Dreadlish> ale euro nie mam
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4oB28ksiIo
<Dreadlish> defcon :D
<winter> niezła historyjka
<DaZ> €
<Dreadlish> słyszałem, ale nie widziałem ani nie byłem
<winter> posłuchaj o tym co koleś mówi
<winter> jak ukradli mu macintosha z dnydns zainstalowany w single user mode
<winter> złodziej po jakimś czasem się zalogował
<winter> dnydns zadziałał, kolo zaczął się logować po ssh, vnc i się zaczęło
<winter> po 2 latach odzyskał sprzęt
<Psotnick> szybko :D
<winter> ale miał dużo szczęścia bo mac pracował w single user
<winter> Psotnick: ale odzyskał
<winter> ale można się pośmiać
<Psotnick> no zawsze coś :P
<karakar> Dreadlish, euro trzeba włączyć w "zaawansowanych" ustawieniach układu klawiszy
<Mat_Matan> bry
<didek> Hej czy ktoś się orinetuje, świat poszedł naprzód i w ubuntu działa automatyczny upgrade?
<karakar> jak się doda do crona to od dawna działał
<karmelek> sam sprawdza co jakis czas i pokazuje managera
 * karmelek ma dosc swiat
 * Mat_Matan nie wie co to święta
 * karakar mogli nie zmieniać rzymskich Saturnarii na te święta co są teraz.
<didek> Hej, kiedy będą święta/
<karakar> jak się euro uda
<karakar> ale kto wpadł na pomysł by święto przesilenia zimowego zamienić na boże narodzenie
<Kwpolska> didek: do crontaba roota: */10 * * * * aptitude update; aptitude full-upgrade -y
<didek> Nie no w tym momencie nie wiem czy poważnie mówisz czy się nabijasz.
<Psotnick> a dlaczego informatycy mylą Halloween z Bożym Narodzeniem?
<didek> naprawdę to działa? Kiedyś 90% upgrade'ów to była instalacja nowego systemu jeszcze raz po prostu :)
<karakar> Psotnick, a którego są?
<karakar> w 3 literowych skrótach oct i dec :P
<Kwpolska> Psotnick: bo halołin sucs
<Psotnick> 31 oct = 25 dec :)
<Kwpolska> sux*
<Kwpolska> Psotnick: crap, prawda
<didek> Who cares, święta są dla ludzi.
<didek> a nie dla nas :.
<didek> ;/
<Kwpolska> didek: dla ludzi i dla humanoidalnych interfejsów
<Psotnick> nienawidzę składać życzeń :)
<karakar> Psotnick, oj ile wysiłku jest w tym "na wzajem"
<didek> Ja nie składam
<didek> U mnie nawet thunderbird ma filtr, szuka w temacie i treści "wesołych świąt" i wywala automatycznie do kosza :D
<Psotnick> karakar, no niby tak, ale to nie wypada jak ktoś się naprodukuje a ja tylko nawzajem(słownik mówi, że tak poprawnie)
<Kwpolska> ja mam standardowa linijke od 1901
<karakar> "zdrowia i dużo pieniędzy, resztę sobie kupisz"
<Psotnick> dobreeeeeeeeee
<Psotnick> ;p
 * Psotnick posprzątał na święta na dysku :D
 * termi wstawił choinke jako tapete
 * karakar ZAPALIŁ DIODY NA KLAWIATURZE.
 * Dreadlish przestawił monitor, wyczyścił dysk, zapalił diody na routerze
<Kwpolska> "Przygotowaliśmy specjalnie dla Was kartkę świąteczno-noworoczną. / Zapraszamy na stronę, na której można ją obejrzeć:"
 * Psotnick wsadził wszystkie płytki walające się po biurku, tudzież podłodze do etui
 * karakar zastanawia się czy nie puścić skryptu pingujący router tak by diody rytmicznie mrugały.
<Kwpolska> do cholery, to jest gigantyczna fotka, nie mozna bylo dac w maila?
<Kwpolska> karakar: zrob taki
<karakar> Kwpolska, cały problem, że podłączony jestem tylko do jednego portu
<karakar> jak rytmicznie mrugać jedną diodą?
<Dreadlish> karakar: ściągać!
<Kwpolska> karakar: kup sobie wiecej kabli
<karakar> mam więcej kabli, nie mam więcej portów w kompie
<Dreadlish> to włącz kabel 2 wtyczkami w switcha
<Kwpolska> karakar: to kup wiecej kart sieciowych
<karolw> siema
 * Dreadlish znalazł efekt "śnieg" w compizie
<karolw> czy jak na virtualbox zainstaluje mini win to mozna zainstalowac karte graficzna zeby grac w jakies gry?
<Kwpolska> didek: brawo
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: ^
<Kwpolska> karakar: nie sadze
<Kwpolska> karakar: jakies z czasów PRL-u to uruchomisz
<karmelek> karolw: nie dziala jeszcze ta fajnie
<Kwpolska> z czasów СССР raczej tez
<Kwpolska> ale dalej to nie
<karmelek> probowalem jakies sim city ostatnio
<karolw> to zle
<jacekowski> karolw: opengl tylko
<karolw> :(
<jacekowski> karolw: i to nie z pelna wydajnoscia
<termi> karolw: zawsze sudoku mozesz odpalic
<termi> :)
<termi> albo jakeis szachy
<Dreadlish> karolw: albo sapera
<karolw> :)
<termi> tez plantformowka :)
<termi> ba turowka bym pwoeidzal :)
<Kwpolska> karolw: w mario graj
 * karakar kupił sobie pakiet gier w humble indie bundle #2
<karolw> nie musicie byc tacy zlosliwi
<termi> świeta ida :) badz wyrozumialo karolw
<termi> :)
<karmelek> :P
<karmelek> nalezy przestac kod pisac
<karakar> no tak, bug się rodzi :P
<Dreadlish> ale jeszcze bug sie nie rodzi
<Dreadlish> dopiero jutro
<Dreadlish> w nocy
<termi> karolw: a tak a propo w co bys chcial pograc?
<karolw> warcraft3
<karolw> i jakies simsy 2 dla dziewczyny
<termi> ja tam z dziewczyna to coinnego gram :)
<karmelek> dokladnie :D
<karmelek> http://www.wykop.pl/ramka/125418/bug-sie-rodzi-kod-truchleje/
<karolw> nie z tylko ona sama ja z nia gram bez gumek
<Dreadlish> bug sie rodzi, kod truchleje, programista wino chleje
<karakar> a znacie trailer filmu na podstawie sapera? :)
<termi> karmelek: ahahahah dobre
<termi> w3dupy
<termi> :)
<karmelek> :D
<karakar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHY8NKj3RKs
<karmelek> :D
<termi> :)
<karolw> dlaczego na voip nie dziala mi chat facebook?
<karolw> ani gg
<karolw> ?
<karakar> a powinien? :)
<termi> to bug zapewne
<karolw> nie wiem czy powinien chyba wy to powinniscie wiedziec
<karakar> my powinniśmy wiedzieć czy powinien ci działać chat facebooka/gg na voip?
<Kwpolska> karolw: huh?
<karakar> chyba coś mu rozmowy głosowe nie chcą działać
<skrzyp> Re
<Dreadlish> heh
<ntat> ₁2³
<ntat> ale liter w indeksach nie da się;)
<ntat> eh
<ntat> :·D·························
<ntat> Pacman:)
<skrzyp> Pacman jest tak:
<skrzyp> | (< + + + * + /^\ + | GAME OVER
<spass> heloł
<skrzyp> Heloł, Gabryśkaaaa
<skrzyp> Ubuntuslav, siema
<Ubuntuslav> skrzyp siema :)
<skrzyp> O, znów komediodramat 'Lulz III'
<skrzyp> :)
<harcesz> Teh Lulz home alone?
<skrzyp> Lulz sam w Nowym Ubuntu
<skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> skrzyp: już III ?
<skrzyp> Ta
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś jakiś tani dopływ do wrt54g?
<michal_> czemu irc-xchat-gnome mi wie wylacza co jakis czas?
<mikexcr> michal_: licencje wykupiles?
<michal_> nie
<mikexcr> to sie wylacza
<mikexcr> :-p
<skrzyp> :-P
<michal_> dzieki :)
<skrzyp> Trzeba zapłacić 9,99€ miesięcznej opłaty
<skrzyp> To jest tak zwane UbuPay :)
<Dreadlish> lol?
<Dreadlish> a to nie było
<Dreadlish> 9,99£?
<michal_> mialem widocznie za dluga przerwe z ubuntu
<skrzyp> Trzeba kupić xchata na Ubuntu Software Center
<Dreadlish> kolejny odcinek z serii 'Beka Zbiorowa Atakuje!'
<skrzyp> Dreadlish: zobacz na #os-pl
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: powinnismy sprzedac licencje do CBS-u
<Kwpolska> zrobia druga mode na sukces
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> lool ktoś ocipiał na allegro: http://allegro.pl/linksys-wrt54gl-router-wifi-54mb-s-linux-fvat-i1368891399.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/26pddn5> (at allegro.pl)
<Dreadlish> Przekliniak i jego linki the best :D
<skrzyp> :)
<skrzyp> TTY friendly
<Dreadlish> yhy
<Dreadlish> ja jakiegoś starego linucha szukam
<Dreadlish> coby go postawić sobie
<skrzyp> Po co?
<skrzyp> Na stary komp?
<Dreadlish> tak
<suitch> jak bardzo starego
<Dreadlish> pii
<Dreadlish> wystarczy?
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: starego? lepiej archa postawic i jakies lajtłajowe g...wienko
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: wieśmaku że tak się wyraże - do archa trzeba i686 a ten celeron co ja posiadam to jest bodaj i586
<Dreadlish> i nie wspiera sse =.=
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: to debiana
<thomas82_> Czesc, moze ktos dac w konsoli: dmesg | grep "SATA link down" i powiedziec czy wyswietla
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: debian wspiera 666 architektur
<thomas82_> czy cos wyswietla*
<Nerihsa> no to gentoo, miec jakis quad-core w LANie i wsio
<Kwpolska> thomas82_: pusto
<Kwpolska> thomas82_: ale nie o to chodzi chyba
<Dreadlish> thomas82_: pusto
<thomas82_> Kwpolska, dzieki
<Nerihsa> tudziez DSL
<thomas82_> Dzieki wszytkim ;)
<Dreadlish> a kij
<Dreadlish> wsadzam slackware 3.3
<thomas82_> zakladam ze przynajmniej 1 wolny port sata ktos ma ? :)
<Dreadlish> thomas82_: 3
<Dreadlish> ou
<Dreadlish> thomas
<Dreadlish> thomas82_: wyświetliło się 3 razy
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> 3 porty wolne
<Dreadlish> to sie 3 wyświetliły
<Dreadlish> :D
<skrzyp> Dreadlish, masz po kolei do wyboru - Lubuntu, Crunchbang, AntiX, Puppy, DSL, TinyCore i wg. mnie najlepszy SliTaz
<thomas82_> ehhh... juz myslalem ze u mnie tylko tak ;)
<Dreadlish> nyet
<Dreadlish> jak nie widzi
<Dreadlish> to wyłącza
<thomas82_> spowalnia mi boot systemu o prawie 2 sekundy :P
<suitch> Dreadlish, a co stoi na przeszkodzie wsadzic najnowszego slackware'a?
<Kwpolska> skrzyp: o i586 chodzi
<Dreadlish> suitch: nic.
<suitch> aha
<skrzyp> Kwpolska, większość z tych wejdzie na i586
<Dreadlish> tylko napisałem wcześniej
<Dreadlish> S T A R E G O
<skrzyp> J-A-K--S-T-A-R-E-G-O-?
<Dreadlish> dobra
<suitch> Dreadlish, poszukaj yggdrasil
<Dreadlish> bo pytania do was to jak pytania do pytań
<Kwpolska> skrzyp: babcia moherowa
<skrzyp> Uoo
<skrzyp> IBM 5150? :)
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> wrzuce win 98, zainstaluje crysisa i go włącze
<skrzyp> Oo
<skrzyp> Zabójstwo
<Dreadlish> no o to chodzi :D
<skrzyp> W biały dzień
<skrzyp> Postaw Świstę
<Mat_Matan> raped computer
<Dreadlish> ale na moim pc (1,5ghz semp, 9200se) udało mi sie dojść do menu
<Dreadlish> dalej bsod i wyjazd
<skrzyp> :)
<suitch> fascynujace
<skrzyp> To tam się instalator nie uruchomi
<skrzyp> A mi chodzi jedynka i dwójka na full detalach
<Dreadlish> ale co
<skrzyp> Kryzys
<Dreadlish> mi też i co kurde?
 * Mat_Matan ogląda Neon Genesis Evangelion...
<Mat_Matan> ...znowu
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: to oglądaj
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: potem pooglądaj kevina samego w hajzie
<Mat_Matan> kevin mi ssie
<Dreadlish> rly O.O?
<skrzyp> I w nowym ażorku
<Mat_Matan> sam w domu
<Dreadlish> dżony siedział na słońcu
<Dreadlish> co to je? :D
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: kiszoną kapustę
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> bo kartofle
<Dreadlish> z kotletami
<Mat_Matan> pieprzysz
<Mat_Matan> kartofle
<thomas82_> Dreadlish, mozesz mi jeszcze powiedziec jaki jest czasowy odstep pomiedzy tymi wiadomosciami w dmesg ?
<Dreadlish> thomas82_: poczekaj
<thomas82_> thx
<tomasz> hej
<tomasz> :)
<tomasz> mam pytanie
<tomasz> byc moze glupie ale coz
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: on pije wode po parówkach i go rozwala lepiej niż ruskie sterydy
<Dreadlish> thomas82_: ułamki sekund
<tomasz> jak zmienic tlo w podrecznym menu myszy?
<thomas82_> Dreadlish, a dokladniej? :P
<thomas82_> 0.3 ?
<thomas82_> :)
<Mat_Matan> tomasz: yyyy że co Q2?
<Dreadlish> mniej
<karakar> tomasz, tzn, w jakim menu?
<tomasz> gnome
<tomasz> w gnome
<Dreadlish> 0.1 z kawałkiem
<tomasz> ubuntu 9.04
<Mat_Matan> tomasz: co w gnome w menu myszy?
<tomasz> no masz podreczne menu
<Nerihsa> jak klikniesz prawym :p
<Kwpolska> tomasz: to trzeba sie bawic z gtkrc
<tomasz> dokladnie:D
<Mat_Matan> EPIC FAIL
<Kwpolska> tomasz: PPM, right-click menu... ale nie "podreczne menu myszy"
<karakar> tomasz, zainstaluj sobie gnome color chooser
<Kwpolska> albo "przycisk na klawiaturze ktorego nikt nie uzywa"
<tomasz> a co za roznica jak zwal tak zwal
<tomasz> :D
<Kwpolska> karakar: na uj
<tomasz> nei obsluguje tego gnome color
<tomasz> ;]
<Nerihsa> 9.04 to LTS? bo stare cos
<karakar> Kwpolska, bo małe, a ułatwia
<Kwpolska> tomasz: my nie wiedzielismy o co ci chodzi
<Mat_Matan> tomasz: pod ręką to możesz mieć kutasiewicza/ myszkę a nie menu
<Kwpolska> Nerihsa: chyba nie lts
<Dreadlish> ten co projektował tego sysloga zakładał że ktoś ma mnóstwo miejsca na dysku
<tomasz> to co ze stare
<tomasz> ?
<Dreadlish> że cały czas syslog dodaje --MARK--
<tomasz> a co za roznica:d
<tomasz> czy z 2009 czy 2010
<tomasz> ;]
<tomasz> jedno i to samo
<Mat_Matan> tomasz: masz "zmień tło pulpitu"
<tomasz> :)
<Kwpolska> tomasz: a duza
<tomasz> mi pasuje 9.04
<Kwpolska> tomasz: a mi pasuje arch linux zamiast ubuntu
<tomasz> te nowe nie jest lepsze od 9.04
<tomasz> jak dla mnie
<Kwpolska> gdzie wydaja tylko plyty instalacyjne, a system mozesz miec zainstalowany nawet z pierwszej plyty, i tak bedzie aktualizowane
<Nerihsa> tomasz: anyway - tlo do "podrecznego menu myszy" to chyba w theme jest. albo znajdziesz taki theme albo zmienisz go sobie D:
<karakar> mi pasuje sabayon, bo płynnie się aktualizuje do kolejnych wersji
 * Mat_Matan napisał sobie skrypt do losowej zmiany tapety co jakiś czas
<Nerihsa> lucky you
<tomasz> pogubilem sie:D
<Dreadlish> rolling release?
<tomasz> mi nei chodzi o tapete
<tomasz> :d
<Nerihsa> ja chce jakiejs sweet tapety na swieta/zime
<Mat_Matan> tomasz: tam gdzie zmieniasz tapetę kliknij na zakładkę motywu
<Mat_Matan> i gotowe
<tomasz> pozatym niektore motywy nei obsluguaj zmiany kolorow
<Mat_Matan> tomasz: no i?
<Mat_Matan> gnomelook.org
<Kwpolska> Nerihsa: #ffffff
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: ta
<tomasz> Mat_Matan: no i jak nie obsluguje to jak zmienisz?
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: gnome-look.org*
<Kwpolska> tomasz: zaczaruje
<Kwpolska> tomasz: pobawie sie gtkrc
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: thx
<Mat_Matan> zawsze zapominam o myszniku
<karakar> może coś takiego: http://www.genbeta.com/images/2006/12/ubuntu_xmas_edition.gif
<tomasz> ja sie nie znam dobrze na linuxie:D
<Mat_Matan> wie może ktoś z was kiedy html5.0 stable wyjdzie?
<tomasz> wiec bym prosil prostymi slowami jesli mozna
<tomasz> ;]
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: po co stable
<Mat_Matan> tomasz: można
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: bleeding edge ftw
<Nerihsa> Mat_Matan: kiedys czytalem ze w 2017 cos
<Mat_Matan> e to kupa
<Nerihsa> taka pelna specyfikacja
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: pewien pan co sie na tym zna mowi 2022
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: ze bedzie support wszedzie
<Mat_Matan> e to jesio większa kupa
<Mat_Matan> do tego czasu to ja html'a przestane tykać
<Mat_Matan> i stara dupa będę
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: a teraz sie bawisz czym, html4, xhtml czy html5?
<ntat> vlc na święta ubiera czapeczkę na ikonkę:)
<tomasz> :)
<tomasz> czekam:D
<karakar> o jest fajna tapeta, tylko trochę mała: http://www.tuxmachines.org/images/linux-christmas-2.jpg
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: html4.0 bez css
<Kwpolska> tomasz: twoje zadanie to pobawic sie odpowiednim plikiem
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: strict?
<Mat_Matan> ta
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: i fajnie
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: ja nie znosze xhtml i transitional
<Mat_Matan> ale już mi nie wystarcza
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: to idz na piątkę
 * Mat_Matan się zastanawia czy nie walnąć wek html'a i te duperele a siąść na porządnie w programowanie normalnymi językami
<Kwpolska> moja strona teoretycznie jest zgodna zarowno z html5 jak i html4 strict
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: perl na poczatek, albo php jak chcesz do w3
<tomasz> Kwpolska: a jakim?
<Kwpolska> tomasz: gtkrc w twoim theme
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: raczej c++/c no i może js
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: js sucks.
 * Kwpolska se idzie.
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: wiem, dla tego może
<Mat_Matan> pytong wydaje się przyjazny
<tomasz> Kwpolska: spoko zobacze:D
<Dreadlish> python ładnie wygląda
<Dreadlish> i ma dobrą dokumentacje
<Dreadlish> bo musi mieć zresztą
<Nerihsa> python++
<Nerihsa> chociaz on nie ma inkrementacji :<
<Dreadlish> no ;d
<Nerihsa> jk mozna sprawdzic download/upload w terminalu?
<bikstopa> mam problem z pythonem :/
<Nerihsa> awwww
<bikstopa> pomoze mi ktos z pythonem? ;'d
<yp2> jaki ten problem
<karakar> bikstopa, kup mu mysze do zjedzenia na święta, może przestanie sprawiać kłopoty
<bikstopa> ;/
<bikstopa> karakar: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/inne2/pytong1.jpg ma strasznie wylupiaste oczy nie wiem co z tym zrobic ;d
<Dreadlish> nooo
<Dreadlish> masz pythonga bikstopa?oO?
<yp2> ładny
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> wrt54gl, 3 dni używany - 172zł - opłaca sie?
<jacekowski> to zawsze jest 3 dni uzywane
<jacekowski> albo wyciagniete z pudelka zeby sprawdzic czy dziala
<Dreadlish> nie no ale realnie 3 dni używany, bo widziałem kiedy kupił :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: 2. i 1 boa :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: mi by matka nie pozwoliła nigdy :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: i teraz pytanie dlaczego sprzedaje?
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: tez tak myslalem
<bikstopa> ale kupilem i sie jej spodobal ;d
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> sprzedaje bo znalazł drugi :D
<bikstopa> gdzie znalazl? :D
<Dreadlish> 50letni dziadek kończący studia informatyczne, bo musi
<bikstopa> ja tez c hce znalesc ruter :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: mam 3
<Dreadlish> chcesz?
<bikstopa> za free? jasne
<Dreadlish> czy ja mówie że za free?
<bikstopa> przyda mi sie przy servisowaniu laptopow ;d
<jacekowski> oO
<jacekowski> weze maja kosci
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> mają
<suitch> a to jest dziwne?
<bikstopa> maja nawet odbyt. i wala bardzo smierdzace stolce
<jacekowski> to jak one sie rozciagaja zeby wpierdolic taka sarne
<jacekowski> albo innego konia
<Dreadlish> jakbym nie był opanowany to bym napisał teraz coś w stylu "k...wa mać dlaczego ktoś robi takie małe śrubki"
<bikstopa> jacekowski: szczeke wyciagaja z zawiasow. oraz kosci i i rzastki sa polaczone i sie rozciagaja ;d
<Dreadlish> całe opakowanie śrubek mi wyleciało
<bikstopa> xD
<jacekowski> chrzastki sa ruchome i w ogole
<jacekowski> ale nie rozciagaja sie do 20x normalnego rozmiaru
<karakar> Dreadlish, ten router wrt54gl, polecam, sam mam taki, zainstalowałem ddwrt i jest super
<bikstopa> jacekowski: u czlowieka nie ;d
<Dreadlish> karakar: ja sie chyba skusze bo siostra mnie męczy żeby jej wifi zrobić, a u wujka dzisiaj tomato stawiałem
<Dreadlish> kurde no
<Dreadlish> walone śrubki
<Dreadlish> a dzisiaj z nich podłogę zamiatałem
<miniczernia> Cześć
<Dreadlish> elo :F
<Dreadlish> :D*
<miniczernia> ej
<miniczernia> mam nową sensacje
<Dreadlish> ?
<miniczernia> xorg niby działa
<miniczernia> problem taki sam
<Dreadlish> a?
<miniczernia> a w oknie logowani  tego nie ma
<miniczernia> problemu
<miniczernia> dopiero po logowaniu jest ten problem
<miniczernia> co może to wywoływać
<ntat> karakar, a co masz dsl?
<foreste> ale luja ;d
<bikstopa> dsl sux :D
<foreste> broadcomy sa do du***
<karakar> ja mam sieć osiedlową
<foreste> 5 h szukam sterow pod bcm 2045a ;d
<ntat> to dlaczego chcesz kupić taki drogi ruter?:)
<foreste> pod win xp
<ntat> i to dlatego że jest na dsl także
<ntat> to taki drogi:)
<karakar> ntat, ja kupiłem już dawno
<foreste> kto ma bcm 2045a ?
<Dreadlish> ntat: bo to nie tylko ona będzie z tego korzystać
<ntat> karakar, to sorry, myślałem że się zastanawiasz nad kupnem
<karakar> ntat, to Dreadlish się zastanawia
<ntat> aha, a Dreadlish ma neo, to przyda się ruter dsl
<miniczernia> Router
<miniczernia> ...
<miniczernia> :p
<ntat> po polsku ruter
<ntat> ...
<ntat> :p
<ntat> :)
<ntat> jak keczup i czipsy, itp.
<miniczernia> "Możesz gadać po polskiemu"
<miniczernia> TAK ?
<miniczernia> "{
<miniczernia> :P
<ntat> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Router
<ntat> "Router (po polsku – ruter, trasownik)"
<Dreadlish> jezu... ludzie nie mają co robić w czwartek tylko wysyłać maile bo zmieniłem maila z konkursu bo dali jakiś z dupy wzięty
<miniczernia> albo "ja nie rozumiem o czym ty do mnie rozmawiasz" TA ?
<miniczernia> :P
<ntat> Po polsku mówię, i wolno piszę, więc raczej nie powinieneś mieć problemów
<ntat> :)
<miniczernia> ok
<miniczernia> mi to nie przeszkadza
<miniczernia> :P
<miniczernia> zw
<karakar> trasownik, fajna nazwa, nawet słownik mi ją podkreśla
<didek> "trasownik"?
<karakar> ale jak nawet "rzyć" podkreśla to co się dziwić
<didek> To tak jak dzielenie ludzi wg ich wagi:
<didek> "masizm"
<didek> ...
<karakar> didek, "Router (po polsku – ruter, trasownik)"
<didek> nigdy nie słyszałem takiej nazwy jak trasownik
<karakar> ja też pierwszy raz
<bikstopa> o, dobre
<bikstopa> bd dreczyc tym klientow
<Mat_Matan> didek: ludzie z dużą masą to masoni
<bikstopa> "prosze od³aczyæ Trasownik z pr±du"
<bikstopa> xD
<didek> Gorzej, jak trafisz na jakiegoś kolejarza
<didek> Lub dróżnika
<didek> I będziesz miał niezły karambol :)
<bikstopa> tylu idiotow co w pracy spotkalem
<bikstopa> ktorzy maja najczesciej "rojter" albo "rutr"
<karakar> pójdę do sklepu zapytam się czy jest trasownik obsługujący standard n, to ciekawe czy zrozumieją :)
<bikstopa> xDD
<miniczernia> już
<bikstopa> idz i popros o meski zwis :D
<miniczernia> jestem
<miniczernia> o krawat
<karakar> oj krawat to mam fajny
<didek> miniczernia, nie wiesz co to router?:D
<miniczernia> a po co ??
<miniczernia> didek o co ci chodzi ?
<bikstopa> miniczernia: router zbawia swiat :D
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> pan bodziony się pomęczy
<didek> Słucham
<bikstopa> kiedys, nauczyciela od "sieci komputerowych" zapytalem czy IPv6 zbawi swiat? :D
<Dreadlish> ja nie będę się brudził przez to że nie wywalił kont zeszłorocznych
<didek> bikstopa, W moim mniemaniu na pewno to będzie zbawienie świata.
<miniczernia> didek i bikstopa WIEM CO TO ROUTER !!!
<Dreadlish> duuuużo więcej adresów
<miniczernia> a wam nie wiem o co chodzi
<bikstopa> didek: kazdy idiota ze stalym ip ktorego da sie zabanowac :D
<Dreadlish> ale trudniejsze do zapamiętania
<bikstopa> miniczernia: a trasownik, wiesz co to? :D
<Dreadlish> hehe
<Dreadlish> bym śmiał jakby nie wiedział
<miniczernia> Router
<karakar> jakoś ciężko mi by było się przestawić na pisanie tak długich adresów ip
<bikstopa> miniczernia: a koncentrator? :D
<Dreadlish> ale 127.0.0.1 było by krótkie
<Dreadlish> ::1
<miniczernia> Jezu co wy kurna jaracie ?
<didek> bikstopa, Urządzenie do produkcji koncentratu?
<didek> D:
<miniczernia> żerzuche ?
<karakar> miniczernia, choinkę
<Dreadlish> czy tak czy tak to i tak większość lanów zostanie na ipv4
<Dreadlish> luuudzie
<bikstopa> ale kazdy idiota dostal by staly ip. a nie reset neo i dalej wk...ia ludzi na forum ;d
<didek> Dla niektórych terminator to już tylko postać z filmu
<bikstopa> didek: hub :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<didek> bikstopa, ....
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> ludzie
<Dreadlish> polskich nazw nie znacie
<bikstopa> czekaj
<bikstopa> kurwa
<didek> Litości...
<bikstopa> ale sie osmieszylem ;d
<Dreadlish> a emaksem przez sendmejl potraficie haxować
<miniczernia> widzę że większość ludzi od początku nie wiem o co chodzi i ma mnie za idiotę :P
<didek> bikstopa, nie no dobrze mówisz, koncentrator to hub.
<karakar> hmm po czesku hub to elektronicki mordulec?
<didek> W większości przypadków.
<suitch> czesc didek
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> kurde
<didek> Cześć suitch.
<Dreadlish> stary
<Dreadlish> co my żeśmy zjarali
<miniczernia> żerzuche
<bikstopa> didek: to jak sie nazywalo zakonczenie koncentryka?
<miniczernia> :P
<didek> bikstopa, TERMINATOR
<bikstopa> a nie,
<bikstopa> terminator :D
<Dreadlish> suitch: ja czytam switch jak twój nick
<bikstopa> wlasnie :D
<didek> Toż mówiłem pare linijek wcześniej :)
<bikstopa> jednak nie zlamilem
<bikstopa> :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> a po co
 * karakar musi sobie kupić parę RJ45
<Dreadlish> koncentryk może się nie kończyć
<didek> Dreadlish, A odbcia to niby co?
<didek> :D
<Dreadlish> tylko wtedy ciężko się dostać do żyły
 * bikstopa zaciskal ostatnio rjtki nozem do tapet i srubokretem, bikstopa zacisnal jedna rjtke w 2 min :D
<didek> Aaa
<didek> :D
 * Dreadlish zacisnął rjotke otwieraczem do piwa
 * karakar pali skrętkę :D
<Dreadlish> ja ze skrętki to tylko robie szubiennice
 * bikstopa kupil sobie zaciskarke i karte diagnostyczna do zczytywania komunikatow z biosa i stwierdza ze to go.no ;d
<Dreadlish> dla mojego isp
<Dreadlish> o ile sie pojawi
 * didek zacisnął rjotkę podmuchem elektromagnetycznym z wybuchu bomby termonuklearnej
<didek> ;D
<didek> Proszę, litości po raz 2
<didek> :)
 * karakar kupił zestaw zaciskarka i 30m kabla
<miniczernia> Wiecie co? 2 Heńki strzeliłem i bardziej jestem ogarnięty od was :P
 * Dreadlish ma 11m skrętki i ani jednego pina
<didek> bikstopa, Tą która bierze kod POST z LPT?
 * bikstopa dostal gratis pol kg erjotek do zaciskarki :D
 * Dreadlish ale zaciskarke ma
<bikstopa> didek: z PCI
<didek> :O
<didek> Nieźle.
<karakar> didek, grepnij dmesga po hashu pajpem do less-a
<bikstopa> dalem za to az 6 zl
<bikstopa> i stwierdzam ze do tego samego dochodze szybciej niz wsadzebnie karty i znalezienie kodu ;d
<didek> karakar, mam windowsa mój dmesg mówi że wszystko ołrajt
<didek> ;d
<karakar> didek, nie sądzę, windowsowski log, zawsze jest pełen jakiś dziwnych błędów
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> np takim że sie jakiś svchost zwiesił
<didek> Mój nie jest
<didek> Wyłączyłem go
<Dreadlish> ludzie jak sie proces kernela prawieże zwiesza sie?
<didek> ;D
<Dreadlish> tosz to tylko windows może
<miniczernia> KTO MA SAMSUNGA GALAXY S ???
<Dreadlish> np. zwis ntoskrnl.exe
<karakar> miniczernia, salon
<Dreadlish> miniczernia: NIE KURDE
<Dreadlish> to nie salon gsm
<didek> Dreadlish, widzisz proces kernela w ps?
<didek> :D
<Dreadlish> didek: hmm
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> ja tu widze tylko init
<miniczernia> chciałem się zapytać czy warto tą kome kupić
<Dreadlish> kernel w linuchu jest mono
<Dreadlish> miniczernia: ponoć warto
<miniczernia> ale 0 pomocy
<didek> Czyli świat nie poszedł jeszcze tak bardzo do przodu
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> nie wiem jak w realu
<miniczernia> też tak myśle
<miniczernia> myślę*
<Dreadlish> wiem że narazie musze sie ogolić
<karakar> Dreadlish, w realu ceny nawet spoko
<didek> miniczernia, Jesteś jeszcze młody, masz zadatki na normalnego człowieka, nie interesuj się informatyką, znajdź dziewczyne, chodź na piwo z kolegami nie bądź taki żałosny jak my.
<Dreadlish> karakar: nie ma u mnie reala
<karakar> Dreadlish, a za firewallem, patrzyłeś? :P
<miniczernia> 2 heńki już wystarczy
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> karakar: najbliżej jarosław
<Dreadlish> karakar: a simson śpi to nie będę jechał
<miniczernia> didek jestem prawie normalny
<miniczernia> PRAWIE
<Dreadlish> bikoz?
<karakar> Dreadlish,  oj nie lubię bo jątrzy
<miniczernia> bo mam Linuxa i nikt nie wiek co to jest
<miniczernia> :P
<miniczernia> wie*
<didek> miniczernia, Widzę przecież.
<Dreadlish> miniczernia: u mnie robią gały że używam go jako main systemu gdziekolwiek...
<didek> Mówiąc nikt masz na myśli też samego siebie?
<didek> :D
<karakar> miniczernia, jak nikt?, przece linux to jest kernel
<Dreadlish> nom
<miniczernia> :D
<Dreadlish> normalnie jakoś dużo spamu
<Dreadlish> wbijam
<Dreadlish> a tu 18 wiadomości w skrzynce
<miniczernia> no bez jaj mój ojciec jest informatykiem
<Dreadlish> WTF?
<miniczernia> mój brat idzie na Informatyke
<miniczernia> i ja też chyba zostanę Informatykę
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> a ja mam 15 i nie wiem co bede w życiu robił
<Dreadlish> nawet do kopania rowów się nie nadaje
 * didek yawns
<karakar> Dreadlish, będziesz zasypywał rowy
<miniczernia> jak mam wolne to pracuję u ojca
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> ja jak mam wolne to pracuje
<Dreadlish> tyle
<miniczernia> od poniedziałku też zaczynam
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> jeszcze tylko udostępniać neta
<Dreadlish> i będę "purządny lubaczowski syrwis końputyrowy" jak to moja babka gada
<suitch> didek od kiedy ty jestes taki spec od doroslosci
<suitch> :/
<miniczernia> a ile on ma lat
<miniczernia> ??
<miniczernia> :P
<didek> Aronoł, ale naprawdę mogłem być normalnym czlowiekiem :D
<didek> 12
<miniczernia> HEH
<didek> A ile miałbym mieć
<didek> Siedząc na tym kanale
<didek> W WOLNY WIECZÓR
<didek> ...
<miniczernia> Nie chcę grać
<suitch> no ile didek moze miec lat
<suitch> ze 20
<didek> Jeszcze nie 20
<didek> 4 stycznia będzie 20
<miniczernia> nie chcę nic robić typu jakaś grafika itp.
<didek> :)
<suitch> to prawie trafilam
<miniczernia> to szybki skok
<miniczernia> :P
<karakar> 4 stycznia będzie częściowe zaćmienie słońca
<miniczernia> z 12 na 20
<miniczernia> :P
<didek> Serio?
<suitch> gdzie bedzie
<didek> Czarny to dzień w życiu całego narodu ;D
<miniczernia> tak samo mogę wam powiedzieć
<miniczernia> JUTRO BĘDZIE ZIMNO
<miniczernia> :P
<suitch> co to sie porobilo z tym ircem :/
<suitch> didek wystepuje jako starszyzna
<miniczernia> heh
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> ogarnijmy sie
<Dreadlish> ide sie ogole
<Dreadlish> może się nie zatne
<Dreadlish> a wy sie ogarnijcie
<miniczernia> a masz piankę
<miniczernia> ??
<miniczernia> :P
<didek> suitch, No Ty jesteś w tym momencie najstarsza :d
<didek> Szkoda że nie ma ju-rka.
<didek> :D
<suitch> didek, skad wiesz
<didek> Miał córkę w moim wieku :D
<didek> Strzelam.
<miniczernia> heh
<miniczernia> to co ja jestem teraz najmłodszy
<miniczernia> :D
<didek> Analiza tego co powiedziałaś przez ostatnie jakieś może 2 lata odkąd się "czytamy"
<miniczernia> widzisz 2 lata w dupe
<miniczernia> :P
<miniczernia> i tylko się dowiedział że jesteś starszy
<didek> ?
<didek> suitch to dziewczyna, uważaj
<miniczernia> Przepraszam ! :)
<didek> Kobieta na ircu to tak jak facet z dwoma chromosomami Y
<didek> :)
<karakar> jak czytam o waszym wieku to czuję się stary
<didek> I?
<veQ> siema
<Dreadlish> yyy?
<miniczernia> aha
<miniczernia> :P
<veQ> czy na forum jest opisane jak coś zainstalować? chodzi o tra i gz czy coś takiego :D
<Dreadlish> ale ż jak
<miniczernia> O.o
<Dreadlish> ale ż co
<suitch> veQ, a skad masz to tar.gz
<Dreadlish> miało być
<veQ> tzn ja sciagnalem sobie plik z takim rozszezeniem
<suitch> i co w nim jest
<veQ> to jest program mumble
<karakar> veQ, rozpakuj, i przeczytaj plik "readme" albo "install"
<veQ> i ja chcialbym go zainstalowac
<veQ> tak czytalem
<veQ> ale sprawdze jeszcze raz
<suitch> nie macie w repo tego?
<suitch> ja mam
<didek> I nie ma w nim nic napisanego, ściągnąłeś pewnie source'a?
<veQ> sa pliki
<miniczernia> wow
<karakar> veQ, ogólnie to są 3 polecenia: 1, ./configure    2. make      3, make install
<veQ> w terminalu mam wejsc w ten folder?
<karakar> tak
<veQ> np pobrane/mumble
<didek> Które w większości wypadków wystarczają, ale nie zawsze i trzeba korzystać z flag, także przeczytaj dokumentacje.
<didek> gzip -e nazwapliku.tar.gz
<didek> ?
<didek> Ale cos czuje ze to jest paczka slackwareowa ;)
<ntat> tar xvf
<Dreadlish> tar zxvf
<Dreadlish> bo to tar.gz
<karakar> tar to chyba smoła po angielsku
<suitch> po co on tego nie wezmie z repo
<miniczernia> pytanie mam
<veQ> nie moze znalezc configure
<didek> veQ
<karakar> suitch, może nie ma uprawnień
<miniczernia> Czy warto kupić pakiet Szkoła Hakerów
<didek> sudo apt-get install mumble
<suitch> karakar, moze nie umie
<suitch> miniczernia, a co to jest bo smiesznie sie nazywa
<karakar> suitch, może dlatego że nie umie to nie dostał uprawnień
<veQ> ok instaluje sie
<miniczernia> Google nie GRYZIE
<miniczernia> :P
<veQ> hah szukałem cały dzień
<veQ> i nie znalazłem
<veQ> widocznie nie potrafie szukać? :p
<suitch> apt-get w debianie?
<suitch> to gratulacje
<qermit> miniczernia: kup sobie
<miniczernia> warto ??
<suitch> qermit a ty sobie kupiles
<qermit> miniczernia: będziesz mógł hakować co popadnie
<karakar> miniczernia, nie gryzie: http://blogoscoped.com/files/google-tooth.gif
<didek> veQ, Szukać może i potrafisz ale nie potrafisz na pewno czytać albo nie chcesz czytać, ale nie martw się 90% nie potrafi czytać.
<veQ> zainstalowało się
<veQ> teraz configure?
<ntat> :D
<didek> Teraz juz masz mumble :)
<ntat> To tak jak budować dom od dachu
<veQ> nie śmać się :D
<didek> Zainstalowałeś właśnie ten pakiet z interneta :D
<miniczernia> karakar ... naprawdę mnie zamurowałeś
<miniczernia> :P
<didek> Jeżeli kiedykolwiek będziesz chciał coś zainstalować co pewnie nastąpi, użyj po prostu polecenia sudo apt-get install nazwapakietu
<veQ> :ok dzięki za pomoc
<Dreadlish> ludzie
<Dreadlish> tam na gentoo-pl to naprawde są nerdy...
<miniczernia> qermit Kupiłeś coś takiego i sprawdziłeś ?
<qermit> miniczernia: ja nie daję nabijać się w butelkę
<karakar> Dreadlish, a co, naparzają w kodzie binarnym?
<qermit> miniczernia: ale dla kretyna jest ok
<Dreadlish> karakar: nie
<Dreadlish> tylko im o 0.3s za dużo przy bootowaniu...
<miniczernia> Dla mnie jest ważne aby mnie czegoś to nauczyło a nie żeby mnie uczyli jak zhakować konto na naszej klasie
<Dreadlish> jak zhakować konto na naszej klasie? :D
<didek> Wyobraź sobie miniczernia, shackujesz sobie lodówkę np
<suitch> Dreadlish, to arach nie zwracaj na niego uwagi
<karakar> to niech pobawią się kolejnością odpalania
<didek> I jedzenie będzie się respawnować w niej, jak już zjesz.
<Dreadlish> suitch: a.
<qermit> miniczernia: nauczy cie ze nie warto wydawać kasy na głopote
<qermit> suitch: i astorm
<qermit> zwany asromem
<suitch> no to sa akurat nerdy
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> im dosłownie
<Dreadlish> ja jestem przyzwyczajony na stare
<didek> astralstorm to fajny koleś :D
<Dreadlish> że komp ma prawo czasem pomielić
<karakar> didek, byle nie respawnowało się już po przejściu układu trawiennego
<miniczernia> didek czy ty w ogóle rozumiesz pojęcie haker ?
<miniczernia> :P
<didek> nie
<Dreadlish> haker to człowiek robiący coś niestandardowo
<qermit> didek: fajny ale nerd
<didek> Mam dziewczynę, mam co robić w wolny wieczór, mam zycie.
<didek> Nie ma mnie na tym kanale.
<qermit> Dreadlish: w takim razie ja jestem hakerem bo sram niestandardowo
<didek> nie rozumiem co to hacker
<didek> A przynajmniej chciałbym tak mieć :)
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> nie w tym rozumiemu
<Dreadlish> rozumieniu*
<qermit> oj musze sie powstrzymac
<suitch> didek to masz te dziewczyne czy nie?
<didek> qermit, W jaki sposób?
<Dreadlish> nie wiesz co mam na myśli qermit poprostu
<didek> suitch, Teraz nie mam przecież :D
<suitch> didek a skad mamy wiedziec
<karakar> wszedł na kanał i go rzucila :P
<didek> Nie apdejtujecie mojego statusu na facebooku?
<miniczernia> nie chodzi mi o to abym komuś konto zhakować
<miniczernia> chciałbym zobaczyć jak tak osoba działa \
<suitch> didek nie
<miniczernia> jak szukają luk w programach
<didek> Wasza strata :)
<miniczernia> i na stronach www
 * karakar włamał się kiedyś koledze dla żartu na pocztę i zmienił hasło.
<jacekowski> miniczernia: poczytaj blog gynvaela
<miniczernia> lookne
<didek> O, jacekowski meine liebe!
<Dreadlish> blog gynvaela ostatni wpis
<Dreadlish> radzę
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> przedostatni
<jacekowski> http://gynvael.coldwind.pl/?lang=pl
<Dreadlish> bo ostatni to prośba
<suitch> didek a co ci zrobila ta dziewczyna?
<Dreadlish> ludzie no
 * karakar po prostu zadał kumplowi to samo pytanie co miał przy zapomnieniu hasła,
<Dreadlish> tamten kanał mnie dobija
<miniczernia> a o czym on ogólnie pisze ?
<didek> suitch, Hm, nic, po prostu była dziewczyna ;)
<didek> Mam jakąś awersję do kobiet i długo nie porafię z nimi wytrzymać :)
<suitch> a z facetami?
<jacekowski> miniczernia: hakowaniu
<suitch> Dreadlish, ktory
<miniczernia> dobra lookne
<miniczernia> jakieś porady dobre daje
<miniczernia> ?
<Dreadlish> suitch: #gentoo-pl ...
<suitch> miniczernia, nie, arach sie lansuje
<suitch> Dreadlish, a co sie tobie nie podoba?
<jacekowski> miniczernia: poczytaj sobie to zobaczysz
<miniczernia> ok
<Dreadlish> suitch: to że im przeszkadza że się biją o jedną setną sekundy
<Dreadlish> bo im głowica przeszkoczy
<Dreadlish> a nie sorry
<Dreadlish> bo kupują ssd w promocju
<jacekowski> to jest jeden z lepszych blogow na ten temat i przystepnie napisany
<jacekowski> bo jest pare innych ale sa bardzo techniczne i to do tego stopnia ze to tylko dla ludzi ktorzy robia dokladnie to samo
<didek> suitch, Właściwie to też nie mogę, ale to inny temat i inne powody.
<jacekowski> np. j00ru
<suitch> didek jestes aspoleczny :(
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: popieram
<jacekowski> rewolf ma "bloga" ale rzadko pisze
<jacekowski> i bez czytalnej tresci
<jacekowski> lcamtufa warto poczytac
<didek> suitch, myślę że to tutaj bardzo popularne schorzenie.
<jacekowski> dla ogolnej wiedzy
<didek> BTW opowiem jak było ostatnio w szkole :)
<suitch> bo sie nie umiecie zakrecic
<thomas82_> Dreadlish, ;)
<jacekowski> didek: nie ryzykuj
<miniczernia> THX za ten Blog
<miniczernia> :P
<jacekowski> didek: w pracy mam takiego jednego
<Dreadlish> ..?
<jacekowski> didek: sie rozwodzil
<jacekowski> didek: kosztowalo go to kolo 100k
<jacekowski> didek: +dom
<Dreadlish> ołłł
<jacekowski> didek: tzn. rownie dobrze mogl spakowac walizki i wyjsc
<Dreadlish> to po co sie żenił?
<didek> Zaproszono mnie (ze względu na to że mam jako-takie wykształcenie muzyczne) na jasełka żebym wykonał parę prawosławnych kolęd tak dla egzotyki. Zgodziłem sie, przygotowałem. Przed samym występem pewna nauczycielka powiedziała mi że to jej się nie podoba i żeby było radośniej i żywiej. Wyszedłem, powiedziałem zeby się piertego.
<jacekowski> bo glupi byl
<didek> I co, teraz muszę zabrać prawdopodobnie papiery ze szkoły.
<didek> ;)
<suitch> fascynujace
<Dreadlish> bardzo
<didek> jacekowski, i z jego winy?
<jacekowski> didek: nie
<didek> jacekowski, rozwód?
<Dreadlish> ja z tej okazji że też posiadam jako-takie wykształcenie muzyczne
<Dreadlish> miałem grać na jakimś tam apelu
<Dreadlish> prowadzonym przez narwaną siostrę
<didek> Nie z jego winy i musial się na połowę majątkiem podzielić?
<jacekowski> tak
<Dreadlish> która się nie mogła zamknąć
<Dreadlish> kolega sie wkurzył
<jacekowski> bo ona miala lepszego prawnika
<suitch> didek jak nie mial intercyzy
<Dreadlish> powiedział jej przetłumaczone na język polski GTFO i się zamknęła
<didek> jacekowski, Ale na pewno dłuugo był w związku co?
<jacekowski> pare lat
<didek> suitch, W moim przypadku to była krótka piłka, nie miałem większych dochodów, ona też właściwie nie, polubownie się rozeszliśmy.
<didek> Właściwie.
<jacekowski> didek: napisz to na papierze
<qermit> didek: nie masz laski?
<jacekowski> didek: ze ona nie bedzie miala dalszych roszczen jakbys nagle wygral w totolotka
<suitch> didek miales zone?
<didek> Wątpię
<didek> Ona nie potrafiła nawet po polsku dobrze zdania ułożyć
<didek> Ale masz rację jacekowski, teoretycznie mogłaby się ubiegać potem o coś głupiego.
<didek> Tzn wiaodmo że o dobre pieniądze.
<jacekowski> zdziwisz sie do czego suka bedzie zdolna jak sie dowie ze wygrales w totolotka albo ja za pare lat przycisnie
<didek> Huh, co za durnowate czasy.
<qermit> jacekowski: a ty miałeś kobiete ze wiesz?
<suitch> didek miales zone?
<karmelek> qermit: to powszechnie wiadomo
<jacekowski> qermit: nigdy zone
<qermit> suitch: musimy sie rozstać w takim razie :)
<jacekowski> mi sie akurat zdarzylo cos innego
<qermit> w sumie to sie juz rozstalismy <har har>
<didek> suitch, Nie no co TY ja nigdy w życiu! :P
<suitch> qermit ze kiedy
<didek> Ej nie kobiety są spoko
<didek> Tylko jakieś takie czasami echowate trochę.
<jacekowski> spotkalem sobie pewna dziewczyne itd.
<qermit> suitch: no w murowanej jesteś
<jacekowski> pare razy
<qermit> a ja w warszawie
<karmelek> didek: ta, no wiadomo ze lepij jak jest niz jak mialoby nie byc w sumie
<qermit> to chyba nie jesteśmy już razem
<jacekowski> i tyle, jakos tak potem wiecej nie napisalem ani nic
<jacekowski> spotkalem sie z nia znowu, i sie rozplakala ze ja nie dzwonilem ani nie napisalem i takie tam
<qermit> oo kobieta
<didek> I doszedłeś do wniosku że kobiety to link do /dev/urandom?
<suitch> qermit gdzie
<miniczernia> javascript:janbm_showpass:var a = document.getElementsByTagName('input'); for (var i = 0; i < a.length; i++) { if (a[i].hasAttribute('type') && a[i].type === 'password') a[i].type = 'text'; } void 0
<miniczernia> :P
<karmelek> didek: one sa bardziej niz urandom nieprzewidywalne
<qermit> ale smęcicie
<suitch> lady di?
<suitch> qermit smęcą, bo nie siedzi z nimi na kanale narzeczona i im przykro
<suitch> :(
<veQ> idę spać
<veQ> dobranoc
<karmelek> taki nastroj...
<jacekowski> miniczernia: no co?
<didek> Mi nie jest przykto.
<didek> miniczernia, po co ten kod?
<miniczernia> do rozszyfrowywania haseł z gwiazdek na stronie
<miniczernia> :P
<didek> Hackerskie przechwytywanie kodu z inputa?:D
<didek> Nie wiesz co wpisujesz?:D
<miniczernia> przydatne
<miniczernia> tłumaczę na ludzi język
<miniczernia> :P
<didek> przepraszamy że nie rozumiemy JS'a
<didek> ...
<miniczernia> niektórzy nie rozumieją
<miniczernia> nie chce aby ktoś potem płakał
<miniczernia> :P
<miniczernia> nie się tak nie rzucaj bo ci żyłka pęknie
 * didek ma ochotę dzisiaj kogoś zastrzelić, who's with him?
<miniczernia> :D
<jacekowski> Now Playing: t.A.T.u. - Friend or Foe
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> laga to ma
<karmelek> didek: przylacze sie
<miniczernia> ;P
<miniczernia> didek za bardzo ma wyje... na ten świat
<miniczernia> :P
<suitch> didek jest emo
<miniczernia> Luzu człowieku
 * suitch hides
<miniczernia> :D
<didek> BTW może już chwaliłem, ale jeszcze raz pochwale, Bogu dzięki za obiekt PDO w 5teczce
<didek> suitch, Hm, nie wyglądam.
<didek> Raczej.
<didek> Chyba.
<didek> :D
<miniczernia> STAROŚĆ NIE RADOŚĆ ( powyżej 18 roku życia )
<miniczernia> :P
<karmelek> bys k..a wiedzial
<miniczernia> papiery, papiery i jeszcze raz papiery
<qermit> miniczernia: gupoty gadasz
<suitch> oja telefon mi zadzwonil w trybie landscape
<qermit> starosc sie po 100 zaczyna
<Dreadlish> starość się zaczyna po -1 roku życia
<miniczernia> widzę jak mój ojciec zapie...
<miniczernia> i jest mi go żal
<miniczernia> więc pomagam mu jak mogę
<miniczernia> a za dużo i tak nie mogę
<didek> Twój ojciec jest informatykiem, right?
<miniczernia> ta
<didek> i go widzisz czasem?
<didek> ;D
<karmelek> optymistyczne se studia wybralem...
<miniczernia> widzę
<miniczernia> siedzi obok mnie
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> i co robi?
<didek> parental control
<miniczernia> siedzi na ForumPPS.pl
<didek> to nieźle zapiernicza.
<miniczernia> ta
<Dreadlish> xD
<miniczernia> jeszcze do tego 23% vat
<didek> Nie macie może dla mnie jakiejś chałtury?
<miniczernia> z kasami i programami do niego lecą
<miniczernia> ...
<didek> Komuś jakieś PHP?:D
<miniczernia> masz może jakieś przykłady swoich stron ?
<didek> tak
<didek> http://google.pl
<miniczernia> daj jakiś link
<miniczernia> ....
<miniczernia> O.o
<miniczernia> nie wiem co mam powiedzieć
<miniczernia> :P
<didek> Wiem trochę mało efektywna
<karmelek> ascetyczna taka P
<didek> Jeden input tylko
<didek> Biało dookoła
<didek> Kurde no, skrypta zrobie za kawę.
<jacekowski> ForumPPS.pl
<jacekowski> ehh
<didek> takie fora tylko w polsce. jacekowski.
<miniczernia> nie robił tej strony
<jacekowski> a ja sobie spokojnie siedze na http://ref.x86asm.net/coder32.html
<jacekowski> i ucze sie opkodow na pamiec
<suitch> moze byscie cos ugotowali lepiej
<miniczernia> tylko programy rozliczeniowe obsługuje
<Dreadlish> suitch: ja piekłem sernik dzisiaj
<Dreadlish> i tyle z mojego gotowania
<jacekowski> suitch: to dla bab jest takie gotowanie
<suitch> nie lubie sernika
<suitch> jacekowski, maklowicz to kobieta?
<didek> jacekowski, naprawdę Ci się nudzi czy musisz coś zakodować?
<Dreadlish> no widzisz
<Dreadlish> ja akuratnie lubie sernika
<karmelek> suitch: nie sprawdzalem :P
<miniczernia> ciekawe tematy
<jacekowski> suitch: baba ma gotowac wedlug instruckji
<jacekowski> suitch: jak myslisz dlaczego wymyslili ksiazki kucharskie
<didek> Faceci gotują dla sztuki.
<didek> Wyśmienicie i z pasją.
<suitch> szczegolnie makaron
<didek> Kobiety są ładne
<suitch> z makaronem
<didek> A faceci wszystko pozostale
<didek> ;d
<jacekowski> didek: a w sumie i nudzi mi sie i koduje
<jacekowski> didek: bardziej rozchodzi sie o to ze jak cos patchuje to potem trzeba sobie te instrukcje poskladac tak zeby sie zmiescily
<jacekowski> didek: i potem jeszcze je zakodowac
<miniczernia> SMACZNEGO WSZYSTKIM ŻYCZE
<miniczernia> o takie porze ...
<jacekowski> didek: i koduje sie recznie na podstawie glownie tej strony
<jacekowski> didek: ale dobrze pamietac podstawowe instrukcje zeby nie zagladac tam co chwile
<didek> Ciężka robota
<didek> I tak i tak będziesz musiał zaglądac.
<didek> Ze Ci się chce, naprawdę.
<jacekowski> ollydbg ma ladny interfejs
<jacekowski> ze mozna w asm sobie napisac
<jacekowski> i samo zassembluje
<bikstopa>  ./Dla u¿ytkowników tego systemu sensem ¿ycia jest oczekiwanie na pa¼dziernik i kwiecieñ bo wtedy wychodzi kolejna wersja./
<bikstopa> :D
<jacekowski> ale olly nie ma calego analizatora
<jacekowski> ktory ma IDA
<karmelek> bikstopa: jak sie kobiety nie ma...
<bikstopa> moja kobieta uzywa slacka =(
<didek> jacekowski, zgadzam sie co do ładnego interfejsu w ollydbg
<miniczernia> heh wiecie co ?
<suitch> bikstopa, dawaj zdjecie
<miniczernia> Nabijam się z was bo nie wiecie o co mi chodzi mówiąc o pracy mojego ojca
<bikstopa> nah
<miniczernia> LO
<miniczernia> :P
<bikstopa> miniczernia: jest alfonsem?
<didek> miniczernia, wiemy, jest programistą kas fiskalnych
<miniczernia> Myślicie że jest programistą
<bikstopa> nieprawda :D
<suitch> ja mysle ze jest drwalem
<didek> Co jest oczywiście sarcasmem
<bikstopa> hakuje banki sendmailem na polaka? :D
<didek> Wypisuje rachunki w odwrotnej notacji polskiej?
<miniczernia> dupą myślisz czy mózgiem
<karmelek> bikstopa: emacsem :P
<miniczernia> ?
<miniczernia> :P
<bikstopa> karmelek: nom, pewnie nim. to jest najlepszy system jaki znam ma tylko jedna wade
<bikstopa> karmelek: nie moglem w nim znalesc edytora tekstu ;/
<didek> W emacsie tyle jest pluginów że edytor teksstu zostal w końcu zakopany
<Dreadlish> tyle syfu dodali że zakopali
<didek> miniczernia, To w końcu powiedz czym się Twój tata zajmuje bo mnie zżera ciekawość
<didek> Skoro nie jest programistą to kim może być będąc jednocześniej (jak sam powiedziałeś) informatykiem
<miniczernia> dając wam link do ForumPPS.pl nie chodziło mi o to że robi tą stronę
<didek> Wiemy, tą stronę robi przemo od lat :)
<suitch> a wiecie co moj ojciec robi
<miniczernia> tylko że pomaga dla przychodni w programach rozliczeniowych
<miniczernia> po za tym robi kompy'
<karmelek> free support sluzby zdrowia?
<didek> A jak
<didek> Opensource workout
<karmelek> co to znaczy robi kompy?
<miniczernia> serwery dla firm i szkół
<miniczernia> itp.
<karmelek> a
<Dreadlish> mój tylko jak to moja matka nazwała "lutuje telefony"
<didek> Serwery dla szkół
<miniczernia> bardziej jest od stron technicznych niż od programowania
<didek> <marzy>
<didek> żebym miał znajmości
<Dreadlish> to by były by wtedy serwery
<miniczernia> Serwer Samba
<didek> No fakt programowanie to nie jest strona techniczna
<miniczernia> ??
<Dreadlish> a nie jakaś maszynka
<Dreadlish> z łyndows serwer
<karmelek> ehh
<karmelek> ide, cu
 * bt4 ziewa
<Dreadlish> która nawet nie uciąga tego co powinna
<Dreadlish> bt4: ja już w łózku leże
<bt4> Dreadlish, u
<didek> Normalna praca w domenie, ludzie.
<miniczernia> to zamknij oczy i śpij
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<Dreadlish> zaraz zamierzam
 * PushUpek ostatni raz pakował prezenty
<miniczernia> co piwa pakował
<miniczernia> ??
<PushUpek> nie ;]
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> ja nie mam tego probemu
<Dreadlish> problemu
<Dreadlish> po prostu nie ma prezentów na święta
<Dreadlish> są za to między sylwestrem a wigilią
<Dreadlish> ide spać
<Dreadlish> bb
<miniczernia> mikołaj cie  nie lubi czy mieszkasz w bloku
<PushUpek> lol
<bt4> znów  odrzewany obiad trzeba zjeść;/
<miniczernia> na 5 piętrze
<miniczernia> :P
<PushUpek> a co ma 5 piętro?:>
<PushUpek> bo ja właśnie mieszkam w bloku na 5 piętrze :D
<miniczernia> widziałeś piec albo kominek na 5 piętrze
<miniczernia> :P
<didek> Idę spać bye bye
<miniczernia> bo ja nie :D
<PushUpek> miniczernia: widzialem, sąsiadka sobie kominek zamontowała ;D
<miniczernia> chyba elektryczny
<miniczernia> :P
<PushUpek> ano :D ale kominek :D
<miniczernia> ;D
<miniczernia> to spoko
<miniczernia> dobra idę spać
<miniczernia> :P
<PushUpek> a ja popracować...
<miniczernia> nara
<bikstopa> jak nazwac system operacyjny modyfikowany przez uzytkownikow/ pasjonatow? ;'d
<jacekowski> linux
<jacekowski> ale nazwal bym to bardziej system modyfikowany przez ludzi ktorzy nie maja pojecia o tym co robia
<bikstopa> jacekowski: hmm, chodzi mi o to
<bikstopa> ze symbian wyszedl niedawno opensource
<bikstopa> i zastanawiam sie czy ktos go przekompilowal tak by wy***ac 90% funkcji ktore nic nie daja a zapychaja ram :D
<bikstopa> i spowalniaja koma
<jacekowski> tam nie ma za bardzo czego wywalic
<jacekowski> co spowalnie koma to EKA2
<jacekowski> w starych symbianach byl kernel EKA1
<jacekowski> ktory wymagal osobnego procesora do obslugi telefonu
<jacekowski> i caly stos gsm/3g chodzil na osobnym procesorze
<jacekowski> w EKA2 procesor moze byc wspolny
<bikstopa> nie mam pojecia czy moj fon to 1 czy 2 ;d
<jacekowski> 2
<jacekowski> i telefony symbianowe sa robione na np. takim rap3g albo rapuyama
<jacekowski> omap2/3
<jacekowski> a ja w mojej n900
<bikstopa> nokii czy toszibie? :D
<jacekowski> nokia
<bikstopa> :P
<bikstopa> zainstalowales ubuntu? xD
<bikstopa> btw / nokia to arm?
<jacekowski> a ja w mojej n900 mam rapuyame do obslugi tylko telefonu i glowny SoC ktory ciagnie linuxa
<jacekowski> kazdy telefon to teraz arm
<jacekowski> i nawet rapuyama
<jacekowski> czyli ten modem nokiowy najnowszy to arm
<bikstopa> hmm, nie wiem dokladnie jak to wyglada - ale jest debian przekompilowany pod arm
<bikstopa> ma szanse sie to udac? ;'d
<jacekowski> poczekj tylko
<bikstopa> ? ;'x
<jacekowski> Linux Nokia-N900 2.6.28-omap1 #1 PREEMPT Fri Aug 6 11:50:00 EEST 2010 armv7l unknown
<jacekowski>  23:39:15 up 9 days, 13:42, load average: 0.39, 0.13, 0.03
<bikstopa> bardziej chodzi mi o instalacje debiana na fonie ktory nie jest dedykowany pod prace z linuksem
<jacekowski> to problem sterownikow bedzie
<bikstopa> i obslugi tel pewnie ;d
<jacekowski> i dlatego nokiowa rapuyama ma ta zalete
<jacekowski> ze jest phonet w kernelu liniuxowym ( komunikacja z rapuyama )
<jacekowski> a teraz zaraz ci obrazek pokaze
<jacekowski> jak sie scrota uzywa?
<bikstopa> scrot -d 3 filename.jpg
<bikstopa> ? .'d
<jacekowski> mam obrazek
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=1057
<bikstopa> a ja wlasnie ogladam schemat e61i
<bikstopa> ok juz patrze ;d
<bikstopa> no i co?
<jacekowski> ze mam debiana i oo.o na telefonie
<bikstopa> jacekowski: co tu niezwyklego ma byc? :D
<jacekowski> i gimpa tez moge miec
<bikstopa> jacekowski: przez tydzien mialem n900. nic niezwyklego dla mnie
<jacekowski> bikstopa: a ty mozesz oo.o na swoim telefonie odpalic?
<bikstopa> nie odpowiada mi to na pytanie tylko czy moge odpalic debiana na innych nokiach
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-24
<spontaniczny> Dzień Dobry!
<bt4> cześć
<spontaniczny> Hm, nie mogę usunąć folderu z /home. :Nie można przenieść pliku do kosza: Brak dostępu
<spontaniczny> bt4 jeżeli chce użyć czcionki w conky to wystarczy, że mam ją zainstalowaną czy muszę do jakiegoś innego katalogu ją wrzucić?
<bt4> spontaniczny, nie musisz nigdzie wrzucać
<bt4> ja wszystkie mam w  ~/.fonts
<bt4> awn mi się nie uruchomił hmmmmm
<java> hej
<java> moze ktos pomoc ad hoc ubuntu -> win7
<msichal> cz
<msichal> tu wpisujesz nazwę sieci, tu wpisujesz i działa.
<msichal> ewentualnie hasło jeszcze wpisujesz
<msichal> czy tam klucz
<java> wlasnie nie chodzi, bo utworzylem siec ad hoc nazwa potwierdzilem
<java> i na win7 nic nie ma
<java> zrobilem jak tu
<java> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<java> moze Bill Gates zablokowal taka mozliwosc?
<msichal> not rly.
<java> to powiedz czemu nie widac tej sieci
<java> a np. jesli utworze zwykla siec infrastruktura to widac ale netu nie ma
<java> zreszta ad hoc nie wyswietla sie jako aktywna siec
<bt4> java, w BSSID wpisz nazwe sieci
<java> Ta opcja blokuje to połączenie do bezprzewodowego punktu (AP) określonego przez BSSID
<java> cos takiego
<java> nie moge zatwierdzic zmian
<java> a to nie jest tak że to się losowo wyświetla?
<java> czyli że powinna się pojawić jakaś losowa nazwa
<bt4> nie wiem
<java> :D  nie robilem nigdy tego
 * java kazdy pierwszy raz buduje nas samych :P
<java> bt4, i na win7 zupelnie sie nie znam
<bt4> ja nie korzystałem z 7 wogole
<java> bt4, kuzyna przyjechala i chce neta, a ona ma win7 po wlosku D:
<bt4> java, poezja
<java> bt4, W IBSS niezależnych (ad-hoc) numer ten jest generowany losowo i ustawiany jest bit Universal/Local.
<bt4> a
<java> humm, to juz chyba wiem zaraz sprawdzimy cos :P
<spontaniczny> http://wklej.org/id/443775/
<spontaniczny> Może mi ktos pomóc z conky?
<spontaniczny> Taki błąd mi wywala
<msichal> dżizus, ile można instalować gpaint
<bt4> spontaniczny, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896117
<msichal> nie ma tu nawet painta który miałby chociaż takie możliwości jak windowsowy...
<spontaniczny> gdzie nie ma painta?
<msichal> bo gimp jest zbyt krowiasty żeby kilka linii w nim rysować
<msichal> w repozytorium
<msichal> gpaint niby ciekawie wyglądał, po czym się okazało że nie ma czegoś tak oczywistego jak 'cofnij'
<spontaniczny> próbowałeś ctrl+z?
<msichal> nie, tak sobie piszę
<msichal> moje wątpliwości rozwiał brak tej opcji w menu 'edycja'
<msichal> poza tym ustawianie szerokości pędzla nie działa :>
<spontaniczny> Hmmm w conky na końcu każdej linii wyświetla mi się [] taki znaczek
<msichal> jak i efekty
<msichal> miłe zaskoczenie, avrdude normalnie w paczkach jest
<msichal> i nawet symulator avr :)
<msichal> hm, 2 programatory są, avrp i avrprog
<msichal> podzieli się ktoś makefile dla avr?
<mati75> re
<java> bt4, polaczylem ad hoc ale nie ma netu :S
<TheNumb> =F
<TheNumb> Szukam ładnego distro z prekonfigurowanym KDE ._.
<bt4> java, na 7 tak ?
<java> nom
<mati75> TheNumb: opensuse
<TheNumb> mati75: właśnie mam zamiar sprawdzić milestone 5 ;)
<java> czy ja nie powinienem ustawic takie same ip jak na eth0?
<java> bt4, :D jak tego nie polacze to bede mial swieta z win7 :P
<bt4> java, hehe :P
<bt4> ja bede miał święta z xp-kami pewnie... a zrób to a zrób tamto jak już jesteś ;/
<msichal> TheNumb: mandriva
<java> bt4, ale mozliwe ze sie nie uda, bo ten gosc z sieci zabrania dzielenia netu (usluga 5zl) i zeby na innym lapku dzialal net trza mu zglosic mac
<java> bt4, ale ciekawe ze win7 win7 bez problemu chodzi
<bt4> java, ja bym mu podał maca routera router ustawił na odbiór i kabelkami podłączył sobie wiecej kompów:PP
<java> :P po co mi ruter skoro po swietach mnie w domu nie ma : D
<office> zeby byl jak na wielkanoc przyjedziesz
<garet> to po co ci caly czas net jak masz święta;P
<bt4> to leć szybko do Pleya i weś sobie taki modem usb na próbe
<bt4> po świetach oddasz i powiesz ze Ci nie odpowiada hehe
<java> garet, mi nie :P sa inni, hehe
<java> jeszcze firestarter dolozylem do tego :P
<java> bt4, ciekawe firestarter wykryl win7
<bt4> sprawdzał ktoś kernel 2.6.35-24 na 10.10 ?
<msichal> no wlasnie
<msichal> firestarterem
<msichal> ustaw
<msichal> udostepnianie z eth0 na wlan0 czy tam eth0 na eth1
<java> tez ad hoc?
<miniczernia> Cześć
<bt4> siema
<miniczernia> jak tam święta
<miniczernia> :P
<bt4> tak jak by ich nie było
<miniczernia> heh
<bt4> nie czuje magi tych świąt eehe
<msichal> znacie jakiś inny internetowy czytnik pdf niż googlowy?
<msichal> bo mi dataszita nie chce czytać
<msichal> a evince chodzi gorzej niż pocket adobe reader na moim pda
<bt4> sumatra jest takie coś
<winter> bry
<fi9o> EPDFVIEW - polecam.
<bt4> witam winter
<msichal> e
<msichal> jest tego więcej niż myślałem
<fi9o> msichal: Badaj  epdfview
<winter> fi9o: evince jest lepsze
<msichal> mi trzeba szybsze a nie lepsze
<winter> to xpdf
<fi9o> winter: Mozliwe, ale epdfview szybsze.
<fi9o> I dla mnie evince odpada ;]
<xfermi> Najlepszego Wam;*
<julek> czesc
<julek> mam durne pytanie
<julek> da sie uzyc laptopa z modemem 3g jako telefonu?
<julek> nie mam ladowarki...:/
<Psotnick> chyba zależy od modemu :)
<lukas> witam
<ranestwen> Pomoze ktos/
<ranestwen> Instalowalem mplayer i w polowie siadl net
<ranestwen> Teraz cokolwiek chce zainstalowac wy skakuje jakis error
<ranestwen> Należy uruchomić "apt-get -f install", aby je naprawić:
<ranestwen> Następujące pakiety mają niespełnione zależności: libc-dev-bin : Wymaga: libc6 (> 2.12) ale 2.11.2-7 ma zostać zainstalowany libc6-dev : Wymaga: libc6 (= 2.12.1-0ubuntu10) ale 2.11.2-7 ma zostać zainstalowany
<ranestwen> E: Niespełnione zależności. Proszę spróbować "apt-get -f install" bez pakietów (lub podać rozwiązanie).
<Szycha> no to wpisz apt-get -f install -.-
<DaZ> na co komu czytanie błędów
<Psotnick> hmm... może na to, żeby wiedzieć co zrobić :)
<Psotnick> ja zawsze czytam
<Psotnick> może nie całe, ale zawsze ;p
<DaZ> po co wiedzieć, mozna kopiować jak debil na kanał i pytać
<Psotnick> nom tak też można ;p
<ranestwen> Nikt z was nie wpadl na pomysl ze to zrobilem?
<ranestwen> I nie zadzialalo ?: (
<Psotnick> to się pisze :)
<DaZ> po tym, że wrzucasz to tu zamiast na jakąś wklejarke można raczej wywnioskować, ze nie zrobiłeś
<DaZ> jak i nie napisałeś czemu niby nie zadziałało [;
<ranestwen> Olac wklejarke to tylko pare linijek
<Psotnick> DaZ: musisz następnym razem użyć tagów [ironia][/ironia] :D
<ranestwen> Dobra lece na forum bo tu zanim pomozecie to 5 lat pierdolenia minie.
<DaZ> derp
<Psotnick> lol
<bt4> jaki nerwowy
<bt4> chyba teściowa do niego na święta przyjechała
<DaZ> bo jakieś chujowe tegoroczne święta są
<miniczernia> heh dzisiaj mam imieniny :P
<DaZ> mnie od tygodnia bombarduje żałość
<winter> adam?
<miniczernia> no
<winter> to podwójne zyczenia
<DaZ> adela
<miniczernia> :P
<bt4> miniczernia, to tak bez flaszki na kanał wszedłeś ?
<miniczernia> sorry kolejka dla wszystkich
<miniczernia> :P
<Psotnick>            *
<Psotnick>           (')&
<Psotnick>         & / \|
<Psotnick>         |/   \
<Psotnick>         '-   -'
<Psotnick>          / & \ &
<Psotnick>       & /  |  \|
<Psotnick>       |/_     _\
<Psotnick>         /     \ &
<Psotnick>      & /    &  \|
<Psotnick>      |/     |    \
<Psotnick>      '-----,-----'
<Psotnick> hoł hoł hoł
<Psotnick> :)
<winter> ]:->
<miniczernia> heh a dzisiaj nie świętuje Bożego Narodzenia
<miniczernia> :P
<miniczernia> Prawosławny jestem
<miniczernia> :P
<miniczernia> 6 stycznia obchodzę
<miniczernia> :P
<miniczernia> heh zamurowało
<miniczernia> :D
<winter> to ciekawe
<DaZ> ja bym powiedział, że po prostu nikt nie dba
<DaZ> >:
<winter> ja jestem ateistą i ogólnie nie wgłębiam się w to
<DaZ> kinderateistą*
<winter> dla mnie to kolejne spotkanie z rodziną i dobra wyżerka
<DaZ> ja tam świętuje te, szósty stycznia i hanuke.
<DaZ> i kwanze
<winter> nie mam p[odejścia duchowego do świąt
<miniczernia> 3 idę do szkoły 6 już nie i długi weekend
<Psotnick> winter: to tak jak ja :)
<miniczernia> :P
<winter> :->
<Psotnick> ooo a Chrześcijanie mają 6 stycznia 3 królów :D
<miniczernia> dla mnie to nie przeszkadza czy ktoś jest żydem, ateistą lub katolikiem
<winter> to dobrze
<Psotnick> jak dla mnie to możecie wierzyć nawet w Aśtara Śerana :D
<winter> a co to O_o
<miniczernia> a po za tym Prawosławie to Chrześcijańskie religia
<winter> Psotnick: FSM
<miniczernia> Chrześcijańska*
<Psotnick> http://demotywatory.pl/70930/Astar-Serancokolwiek
<Psotnick> :)
<Psotnick> winter: też może być :)
<miniczernia> heh
<miniczernia> ale my mówimy o religiach czy o sektach
<miniczernia> ?
 * winter słucha sobie metallici we flacu
<miniczernia> :D
<DaZ> miniczernia: a to sie czymś różni? [;
<Psotnick> czym się różni sekta od religii?
<miniczernia> HEH
<Psotnick> no dokładnie :)
<winter> religia jest na tyle duża aby módz no
<winter> nosić to miano
<miniczernia> no wież każdy "niby" wierzy w tego samego Boga
<miniczernia> nie
<miniczernia> ??
<DaZ> nie
<miniczernia> a sorry muzułmanie nie
<winter> miniczernia: ja się nad tym nie zastanawiam
<DaZ> ja wierze w zeusa i atene, wiesz [;
<Psotnick> "jest wiele religii, ale wiara jest tylko jedna - miłość" :D
<winter> s/módz/móc/
<miniczernia> heh SZCZEGÓŁ
<miniczernia> Grecy są PRAWOSŁAWNI
<miniczernia> i nie wierzą w Zeusy
<bt4> a Niemcy leworęczni
<miniczernia> i inne
<miniczernia> :P
 * Psotnick wczuwa się w atmosferę świąt Słoń - Święta 2009 :D
<miniczernia> PO E BAŁO
<miniczernia> ??
<termi>  /me pmpuje materac
<DaZ> miniczernia: ale ja wierze
<miniczernia> Słonia słuchać
<miniczernia> :P
<Psotnick> a Niemki i Brytyjki brzydkie :)
<Psotnick> Śłoń jest spoko :D
<DaZ> wcześniej oni tez wierzyli i to nie była żadna sekta [;
<miniczernia> Love 4 ever
<miniczernia> tak bardzo fajna piosenka
<miniczernia> ...
<miniczernia> :P
<Psotnick> fajna :)
 * bt4 słucha: Strachy na lachy - żyję w kraju
<Psotnick> Dzieci ognia też fajne :)
<DaZ> no i pisanie módz generalnie ma sens.
<Psotnick> bt4: wolę Bob One - Żyję w kraju :)
<miniczernia> Ej jak nazwać "Ludzi" którzy twierdzą że jak słucham Metalu i Rock-a to myślą że jestem satanistą
<miniczernia> :P
<Psotnick> idioci :)
<termi> nazwij ich bogobojni:)
<bt4> Psotnick, nie znam zaraz posłucham
<miniczernia> a kto słucha Firmy xD
<bt4> miniczernia, to jesteś szrpidrut nie satanista hehe
<Psotnick> bt4, jeżeli słuchasz Strachów to może Ci się nie spodobać :)
<miniczernia> ŻYJE W KRAJU W KTÓRYM WSZYSCY CHCĄ MNIE ZROBIĆ W ....
<termi> miniczernia: juz sobie tak nie słodź
<Psotnick> miniczernia, a jak słucham oryginalnej wersji piosenki, którą firma 'przetłumaczyła' i 'zaśpiewała' to się też liczy?
<miniczernia> XD
<Psotnick> konkretnie Anthony B - Dance :)
<miniczernia> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF8nb8fWNf4
<Psotnick> fajny teledysk :D
<Psotnick> jak narazie :)
<miniczernia> no
<Psotnick> myślałem, że konia wali ;p
<miniczernia> :P
<Psotnick> a wyciągnął pierścionek
<miniczernia> :D
<Psotnick> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTp_dXu80Zs
<Psotnick> też o jedzeniu ukochanej :p
<miniczernia> :P
 * Psotnick Bug się rodzi, kod truchleje :D
<miniczernia> O.o
<Psotnick> ;)
 * bt4 zgłodniał
<PushUpek> bry
<Psotnick> bry, bry :)
<winter> byry
<bt4> bry
<Psotnick> co za głupek nazwał silnik do gier love, teraz wpisz w google 'love game' i tylko lady gaga, a jak się wpisze 'love game -gaga' to pornole ;p
<winter> Psotnick: czego ty słuchasz ;-D
<Psotnick> muzyki :D
<winter> Psotnick: spróbuj love game engine
<Psotnick> już sobie znalazłem :)
<Kwpolska> eeggs.info/koleda.txt
<Kwpolska> http://eeggs.info/koleda.txt
<Psotnick> wystarczyło man love
<Psotnick> winter, a co do muzyki to słucham hip-hopu, rapu, reggae, dancehall, rock, hard-rock, metal, death metal i paru piosenek z innych gatunków jak np. Requiem for a dream :)
<Dreadlish> elo
<Psotnick> siema :)
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> porządny sklep komputerowy mi trzeba
<bt4> cze
<Dreadlish> elo bt4
<Psotnick> a co potrzebujesz?
<Psotnick> karpia chcesz prądem zabić?
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: nie
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: karpia już ubiłem
<bt4> Dreadlish, to co potrzebujesz z tego sklepu ?
<Kwpolska> bt4: windowsa wiśtę
<bt4> Kwpolska, Oo
<Kwpolska> "Kwpolska 0 назад in reply to Gosc" - cos tu jest chyba nie tak... all hail disqus
<Dreadlish> bt4: już nie aktualne :d
<bt4> Dreadlish, ok :P
<lisu> re
<Psotnick> chyba zrobiłem sobie super prezent na święta ;/
<amkrankruleuen> Czesc
<Psotnick> siema
<Psotnick> świetnie, chyba zabiłem Kaisera ;/
<Dreadlish> heh
<Psotnick> nie ma się co śmiać :)
<Psotnick> próba nr 4, wyciągnąłem kartę SIM :D
<Psotnick> może zadziała :p
 * Psotnick zaraz chyba rzuci telefonem o ścianę
 * Dreadlish już to zrobił kiedyś
<Psotnick> Dreadlish, i co naprawił się?
<Dreadlish> tak. wibrator zaczął działać
<Dreadlish> potem wziąłem, otworzyłem, przeczyściłem i działa do teraz
<Psotnick> mi o bez tego działa ;p jak naciskam reset to wibruje
<Psotnick> ;)
<lisu> kaisera zabic to trzeba być szpecem x)
<Psotnick> wcale, że nie :D
<lisu> Psotnick: no w sumie masz rację, byle głupek to potrafi
<Psotnick> no widzisz :D
<lisu> tyle, ze ten sam głupek poczyta co nieco i sam naprawi
<Psotnick> w sensie co mam poczytać?
<Psotnick> albo inaczej
<lisu> (pod warunkiem, ze przeczytał ze zrozumieniem)
<Psotnick> potrzebny windows? :S
<Psotnick> :D
<lisu> Psotnick: nie twierdze, ze jestes glupkiem
<Psotnick> ale ja twierdze :P
<lisu> niezbedny windows xp/vista/ (7 ?)
<Psotnick> fuck
<Psotnick> to po kajzerce na święta ;p
<lisu> nom, dlatego xp jeszcze na twardzielu hoduje
<lisu> afk
<Psotnick> ja lecę narazie
<miniczernia> Łuszcze orzechy  włoskie
<miniczernia> wiecie jaka fajna robota xD
<qermit> miniczernia: nie mam popjęcia
<qermit> jak chcesz to możesz bąbki za mnie powiesić
<miniczernia> nie chce
<miniczernia> :D
<bikstopa> hell'o
<miniczernia> wszyscy pouciekali
<miniczernia> :P
<bikstopa> http://funnydaze.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/om-nom-nom-nom-hot-girl-chewing.gif
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ykhau2> (at funnydaze.net)
<bt4> om om om
<julek> czesc matołki:)
<spontaniczny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJa730pFUiw&feature=related
<miniczernia> Wole inne klimaty: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1rYmzQ8C9Q
<lotharek> hi
<miniczernia> siema
<lotharek> możliwe, że po aktualizacji udeva
<lotharek> dysk wywala jakieś błędy?
<miniczernia> nie mam pojęcia
<miniczernia> a nawet jeśli były jakiś błędy to jest taki program jak Hirens ;)
<lotharek> ale u mnie system się uruchamia
<lotharek> zastanawiam się, gdzie jest log z uruchamiania
<lotharek> /var/log/dmesg?
<miniczernia> Ale Hirens jest Bootowalny
<miniczernia> odpala z CD
<miniczernia> :P
<miniczernia> znajdź program
<miniczernia> zgraj na CD
<lotharek> ale po co mi to?
<miniczernia> przy odpalaniu  wyczyta program
<miniczernia> żeby przeskanować dysk od błędów
<lotharek> okej, znajdę jakieś narzędzia
<miniczernia> Hirens jest najleprzy
<lotharek> ale zastanawiam się nad związkiem pojawienia się tych błędów z ostatnią aktualizacją - wcześniej tego nie bylo :-)
<miniczernia> mi dysk padł przy instalacji Windowsa
<miniczernia> ...
<miniczernia> a inny mi padł przy instalacji sterowników od Chipsetu
<miniczernia> :P
<miniczernia> przeskanuj
<bikstopa> orientuje sie ktos
<miniczernia> jeśli wystąpią błędy przy wyczytywaniu sektorów
<lotharek> http://wklej.org/id/443900/
<lotharek> mógłby ktoś rzucić okiem?
<bikstopa> czy dostane kredyt samochodowy (9k) na auto z 93? :D
<miniczernia> to przy gwarancji co wymienią
<lotharek> jaka cisza...
<Dawidek> Życze wszystkim wesołych Świąt! :)
<Dawidek> Ja uciekam, narazie :)
<Dreadlish> dobra
<miniczernia> wesołych
<Dreadlish> ja jeszcze siedze
<Dreadlish> dopiero gdzieś przed szóstą wybywam
<Caemyr> ja tez
<Caemyr> ale zaraz spadam
<miniczernia> a ja w ogóle nie wychodzę
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> heh
<miniczernia> jestem prawosławny i obchodzę 6 stycznia
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> no to i tak 6 stycznia masz wolne
<miniczernia> no właśnie
<miniczernia> :P
<miniczernia> heh od półtorej godziny łuszcze orzechy włoskie
<miniczernia> ZAJ... fajna robota
<miniczernia> :P
<lotharek> rzuciłby ktoś okiem na mojego wkleja? :-)
<lotharek> 14:33   lotharek: http://wklej.org/id/443900/
<julek> luszczyc, czy luskac?
<bikstopa> jesc :D
<miniczernia> na ciasteczka :P
<bikstopa> http://eeggs.info/koleda.txt :D
<Dreadlish> widzialem
<bikstopa> jak bys nie widzial, stwierdzil bym ze jestes lamerem :D
<miniczernia> nie obrażać się w taki dzień
<miniczernia> :P
<bikstopa> nie obrazilem go
<bikstopa> bo nie jest lamerem bo to zna :D
<Cent> cześć
<Natasza> `seen lisu
<Przekliniak> Natasza: lisu was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 hours, 8 minutes, and 47 seconds ago: <lisu> afk
 * bt4 życzy wesołych świąt
<Enlik> „przełączać na okno o nr.” czy „przełączać do okna o nr.”?
<Dreadlish> na okno
<Enlik> Też mi się tak wydaje... thx.
<miniczernia> a co jakiś poradnik klepiesz ??
<miniczernia> czy komuś pomagasz ??
<Enlik> To drugie można rzec
<miniczernia> Kiedy leci kewin ?
<Enlik> A leci? ;)
<Enlik> Ej! Kevin nie leci, on zostaje w domu!
<miniczernia> aaaaaaaaaaa
<miniczernia> sory
<miniczernia> :D
<miniczernia> to kiedy zostaje ?
<Enlik> Słyszałem, że w tym roku ma nie być, ale nie wiem
<miniczernia> MA BYĆ
<miniczernia> nawet reklamy chodzą
<Enlik> yhy
<amkrankruleuen> Mialo nie byc, ale przywrocili
<miniczernia> NO
<miniczernia> :P
<bt4> są święta jest i kevin
<miniczernia> Jest Kewin jest impreza
<miniczernia> :D
<OkropNick> ja tam wole Bad Santa :)
<miniczernia> a ja "Dzieda Maroza"
<OkropNick> mialem na mysli ten film, swietna rola Boby'ego: http://www.filmweb.pl/Zly.Mikolaj
<OkropNick> opisu nie czytac, ten co go pisal nie ogladal filmu albo spal w trakcie
<lotharek> uh
<lotharek> 18 s lag
<miniczernia> dobra nie ma co robić
<miniczernia> to lece
<miniczernia> nara
<Skrzyp> Re
<Skrzyp> Wesołych, zdrowych, spokojnych oraz obfitych w prezenty świąt i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku oraz pomyślnego chroota życzy Skrzyp!
<pikeypl> shorti: Faktycznie tu cicho.
<shorti> pikeypl: Tobie faktycznie się nudzi :D
<miniczernia> Cześć
<krzakx> znacie jakas dobra swiateczna kartke multimedialna ?
<miniczernia> http://www.joemonster.org/mg/displayimage.php?album=41&pos=16
<msichal> ja mam niemultimedialną
<msichal> gdzieś w zakładkach
<msichal> http://94.23.2.198/pics/d38caf65c53d.jpg
<msichal> mój Ś.P. pamięci kanciak 125 FSO na zimę za swoich czasów przyjmował do tylnego bagażnika żeliwny kaloryfer jako wysoko wyspecjalizowany system antypoślizgowo-wyjeżdżalny, polecam we wszystkich nowych wersjach BMW
<msichal> ojciec mówił że do poloneza trzeba było ze 2 worki piasku do bagażnika żeby się dało jeździć
<Mat_Matan> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=where+is+carmen+sandiego
<lotharek> ziew
<lotharek> rzuciłby ktoś okiem na mojego wkleja? :-)
<lotharek> 14:33   lotharek: http://wklej.org/id/443900/
<Mat_Matan> lotharek: fajny
<Mat_Matan> masz więcej?
<lotharek> ta
<lotharek> zastanawiam się, skąd te błędy
<Mat_Matan> to dla tego że masz zmodyfikowane jądro :P
<Skrzyp> Genetycznie
<lotharek> hm...
<lotharek> na poprzedniej wersji to samo się dzieje
<Mat_Matan> czyli masz dwa zmodyfikowane jądra
<Mat_Matan> przesrane... :/
<lotharek> eh
<Enlik> Dysk się nie sypie?
<lotharek> nie
<lotharek> nic takiego się nie dzieje
<lotharek> błąd pojawił się w okolicy aktualizacji udeva
<Enlik> http://debian.linux.pl/threads/13435-Komunikaty-o-dysku-Ubuntu tu zerknij, może cos się przyda
<Enlik> (credits forum MInta ;p)
<lotharek> dzięki
<lotharek> hm
<lotharek> najciekawsze jest to, że od trzech rebootów nie grzebałem nic przy partycjach
<lotharek> po prostu po aktualizacji takie coś wywala -_-
<winter> kurna, wszystko pozamykane, musiałem iść aż na stację benzynową po browary
<winter> na dodatek ślisko
<gtriderxc> ufo się na Ciebie patrzy -_-
<winter> łatwo się wy********
<Natasza> winter: łatwo się driftuje
<winter> na butach słabo
<winter> Torrentow przestań nicki zmieniać bo zamęt siejesz :->
<Natasza> winter: ZIMO! i o to chodzi
<winter> prawie jak ZOMO
<winter> zmechanizowane obwody milicji obywatelskiej
<winter> MO
<winter> ona jest MO
<Natasza> Zorganizowany Oddział Milicji Obywatelskiej?
<winter> :->
<winter> Zmechanizowane
<gtriderxc> zmecganizowane
<gtriderxc> *^
<winter> zmotoryzowane nawet
<winter> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZOMO
<winter> (czasem można spotkać się z mylną nazwą Zmechanizowane Oddziały Milicji Obywatelskiej)
<winter> czyli się nie myliłem :->
<gtriderxc> sie człowiek moze nauczyc historii na ircu
<syngress> ziew
<winter> z!3v
<syngress> winter: bardzo artystycznie .. 5+
<winter> :-D
<syngress> jak ja kocham okresy świąteczne - nudy, nudy ,nuuuudyyyy
<gtriderxc> w pracy siedzicie??
<winter> no nie chyba
<syngress> orjentujecie sie ? ISP udostepniajac net'a po kablu TV daje modem - w jaki sposob wiedza ze ten modem to ich modem ? adres MAC ? jakis inny sposob ?
<Caemyr> adres mac
<Caemyr> nowy modem jest przez technika rejestrowany u nich
<winter> syngress: hfc mac
<winter> dlatego musisz go oddać jak kończys współpracę z ispem
<syngress> jest jakis dostep do takich modemow ?
<syngress> konfig ?
<Caemyr> po ethernet
<Caemyr> i www
<kklimonda> ale zazwyczaj zablokowany
<Caemyr> albo przynajmniej zahaslowany
<winter> syngress: można zmienić firmware, lecz jest to odrobinę problematyczne, w sieci jest trochę materiałów
<winter> syngress: można tez kupić modemy z wymienionym firware na ebay
<syngress> poszukam, zastanawiam sie jak mozna wypluc config takiego modemu
<winter> 192.168.0.100.1
<winter> 192.168.100.1
<Caemyr> tylko go trzeba odpiac od kabla
<Caemyr> zostawic na samym ethernecie
<winter> nie
<winter> działa i tak
<Caemyr> moj nie:P
<winter> mam surfboarda 5001i
<winter> chyba
<Caemyr> tzn dziala ale tylko jak nie moze pobrac ip
<winter> nie chce mi się sprawdzać :-P
<kklimonda> mhm, moj jak sie zsynchronizuje z isp to juz zadnego info prawie nie podaje
<winter> w ogóle to możan wymienić firmware , spisać hfc mac z modemu z innego segmentu sieci i korzystać za free
<winter> fajny jest tez uncapping
<syngress> chcialem wyrwac jakis modem na probe i wklepac ten sam konfig - zobaczyc czy dziala
<kklimonda> az cie wykryja
<winter> syngress: można kupić na ebay z wymienionym firmware
<winter> napewno surfboardy
<winter> a jak nie to kabelek do modemu i sam wymieniasz spod windy
<winter> na demonoidzie jest fajny torrent
<winter> z całym potrzebnym stuffem + pierdylkion dokumentacji
<winter> do różnych modemów
<syngress> http://allegro.pl/motorola-surfboard-sb5100i-modem-kablowy-kablowka-i1357633277.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2dlevmg> (at allegro.pl)
<winter> o kurwa
<winter> trzeba kupić
<winter> sry za klnięcie
<syngress> to mozliwe ze to takie tanie ?
<winter> tak, one nie są drogie
<winter> drożej z ju ż wymienionym firmware
<winter> pozatym kabel do takiego trezeba kupić
<winter> rozkręcić, podpiąć
<syngress> kabel ?
<winter> albo zrobić kabel samemu
<winter> tak
<syngress> jaki kabel ?
<syngress> do zmiany firmware'u ?
<winter> tzn jeśli chcesz firware wymieniać potrzebujesz kabel szeregowy chyba
<winter> trzeba takiego rozkręcić i wymienić soft pod windą
<winter> firmware*
<syngress> uuu - to juz taka troche wieksza zabawa -
<winter> no niestety
<winter> ale dzięki za linka ;-)
<winter> dawno surfboardów na allegro nie było
<syngress> spoko
<winter> i taniej niż na ebay
<Dreadlish> czasem poprostu komus się cena pomyli albo nie wie za ile wystawić
<winter> one nie są drogie
<syngress> ale sa jeszcze modele SB5100E ?
<winter> ogólnie to jeśli nie wymienisz firmware to są bezużyteczne, noe może przydać się jako przycisk do papieru ;-)
<syngress> ktory jest nowszy  ./
<syngress> ?
<winter> nie wiem
<winter> idę zajarać
<Dreadlish> co to kurde jest?
<Dreadlish> tzn. czemu ten modemos służy :D
<office> zebys mial internet z upc np
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> nie mam internetu z upc i w promieniu 50km nikt nie ma
<Dreadlish> zapewne
<office> no poprostu modem jak kazdy inny
<office> mam 2 podobne
<Psotnick> bry
<office> moge oddac za 10 zl jak kto potrzebuje
<office> a firmware normalnie po eth
<office> idzie w tym zmienic
<office> tak btw
<Dreadlish> jak nie to jtagiem się dobierać
<winter> office: jak
<Dreadlish> jak mój ojciec podpisał z telekomuną na 2 lata to go zastrzele...
<Psotnick> nie wiecie gdzie się w Thunderbirdzie/Icedove zmienia język, albo co trzeba zainstalować
<Psotnick> ?
<office> oj sory
<syngress> jak po eth ??
<office> nie w tym modelu
<office> to jakies starsze badziewie
<syngress> office daj jakis model ?
<fi9o> Psotnick: iceweasel-l10n-pl?
<fi9o> Strzelam, inne distro mam.
<office> webstar
<office> epc2100r2
<office>  np
<Psotnick> icedove, ale to już sobie zainstalowałem :)
<syngress>  mozna w tych modelach dłubać po eth  >
<syngress> ?
<fi9o> Psotnick: :) chory jestem, stad pomylka.
<Psotnick> i działa :D
<Psotnick> fi9o, a czy ja coś mówię :)
<office> syngress, w tym co podalem tak
<syngress> cool
<fi9o> Psotnick: :)
<office> http://www.techwatch.co.uk/forums/59130-how-do-i-put-haxoware-1-1-revision-31-on-my-modem-using-ethernet-cable.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2vhhwyj> (at www.techwatch.co.uk)
<office> i podejzewam z w wiekszosci nowszych modeli tez
<winter> so surfboarda trzeba kablem szeregowym
<winter> mam go od lat
<office> no do niego tak
 * Skrzyp przeholował z potrawami i nie za dobrze się czuje
<winter> syngress: jest jeszcze uncapping
<Psotnick> Skrzyp, ja też
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ja sie nażarłem, brzuch mnie boli i teraz żygać mi sie chce ale musze poczekać do jutra
<Skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Skrzyp> A ja poluzowałem zamek, ciężko się czuje i jeszcze muszę zaliczyć pasterkę
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: a ja musze śpiewać na niej...
<Skrzyp> Oo
<winter> a ja otworzyłem kolejnego browara i mam wyjeban*
<Skrzyp> Jesteś w chórze?
<Dreadlish> winter: ty cały czas chlejesz browca - byś dał troche
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: no...
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ponoć muzyczną skończyłem i ponoć jestem w chórze
<Skrzyp> Pamiętaj o DSP reverbie :)
<winter> ciężko częstować piwem via irc
<office> jak na czacie
<office> <barman browar>
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: a po co mi reverb? :D
<office> Ci sa najlepsi...
<Skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, no echo musisz zrobić
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: tam jest wystarczające...
<Skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: czasami mnie aż głowa od niego boli jak jeszcze mohery zaczną coś śpiewać
<Dreadlish> jednego wrtka wepchałem w koszta konieczne (stypendium siostry ftw), drugiego nie wepche w koszta, ale wujek mi go dofinansuje (zabule tylko 20zł za przesyłkę)
<Dreadlish> po polsku - trzeba mieć sponsora :D
<Dreadlish> jeszcze musze znaleść sponsora na serwer
<Natasza> Dreadlish: na serwer cs'a?
<Dreadlish> Natasza: nie
<Dreadlish> tzn. wymienić mego p4 na jakiegoś miniitxa
<Dreadlish> mniej prądu będzie żreć
<Dreadlish> ale chyba już go znalazłem :D
<miniczernia> ja lecę !!! Szczęść Boże !!!
<winter> 666
<Dreadlish> miniczernia: leć, ale nie wyleć
<office> wieczny odpoczynek racz mu dac panie
<miniczernia> Trzymaj się
<winter> :-D
<miniczernia> a ty się nie puszczaj
<miniczernia> :P
<Dreadlish> dobr
<Dreadlish> IDE
<Dreadlish> może jeszcze dzisiaj będę
<office> czekamy z niecierpliwoscia
<mikexcr> ATA
<Skrzyp> IDE to emacs :)
<Skrzyp> SzmATA
<gtriderxc> propos swiat i wiecznego odpoczynku:
<gtriderxc> http://grll.wrzuta.pl/film/1Gf5wCLkv2h
<kacper_> cześć wszystkim!
<Psotnick> siema
<kacper_> Czy ktoś z Was ma może problem z odtwarzaniem plików w Rhythmbox?
<kacper_> Chodzi o to, że
<kacper_> kiedy uruchamiam piosenkę, to pasek postępu się przesuwa, a dźwięk nie jest odtwarzany
<Psotnick> dziwnie...
<kacper_> kiedy rozpocznę odtwarzanie od początku, czasem 'zagra', a czasem muszę czynność powtórzyć jeszcze kilka razy
<Psotnick> format?
<kacper_> wszystkie formaty jakie mam. mp3, wav, flac
<Psotnick> znaczy piosenki :)
<Psotnick> aha
<kacper_> i w Banshee też to się dzieje
<Psotnick> czyli biblioteki albo kodeki
<kacper_> gstreamer już przeinstalowywałem
<Psotnick> jak masz dużo czasu i miejsca na dysku to sudo apt-get install gstreamer*
<kacper_> a ile to może zająć?
<kacper_> 1gb, czy więcej?
<Psotnick> jakieś 1gb
<Psotnick> ale poczekaj
<Psotnick> http://pastebin.pl/32893
<Psotnick> masz wszystkie te pakiety, które są tam wypisane?
<kacper_> zaraz posprawdzam
<Psotnick> możesz niektórych w ogóle nie mieć, bo nie mam aktualnie dostępu do Ubu
<Psotnick> i siedzę na Debianie
<kacper_> mam wszystkie te pakiety
<Psotnick> hmm..
<Psotnick> to powinno działać :)
<Psotnick> sudo apt-get install moc
<Psotnick> i później mocp
<Psotnick> i sprawdź czy tam Ci działa
<Psotnick> http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/antypolicyjna-firmajp-pl-zhackowana-wyciekla-baza-serwisu/
<Psotnick> ooj jak mi przykro :D
<Psotnick> to ironia jak coś :)
<kacper_> mocp - nie ma czegoś takiego
<Psotnick> ale nie instaluj tylko odpal :)
<Psotnick> wpisz po prostu mocp
<kacper_> aha. zrozumiałem, że mam instalować :)
<kacper_> aha. odpaliłem i co dalej?
<Psotnick> znajdź tam swoją muzykę
<Psotnick> i sprawdź czy działa
<kacper_> działa
<Psotnick> to sprawdź rythmboxa jeszcze raz :D
<kacper_> niestety :(
<Psotnick> próbowałeś restartu?
<kacper_> odtwarzacza: tak, systemu: nie
<kacper_> zaraz zrestartuję
<Psotnick> ok
<kacper_> zrestartowałem kompa, ale nic nie dało
<Psotnick> ;/
<Psotnick> to nie mam pojęcia co to może być, skoro MOC śmiga
<kacper_> ja też. i jestem tym bardziej załamany, bo zmieniłem system z 10.04 na 10.10, żeby nie mieć niektórych błędów, a tu nie dość, że błędy nadal są, to jeszcze te z dźwiękiem się pojawiły
<Psotnick> sudo apt-get install libgstreamer0.10-0 libgstreamer-interfaces-perl libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev libgstreamer0.10-0-dbg libgstreamer-perl libgstreamer0.10-dev  libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0
<winter> burp
<lisu> re
<miniczernia> Dobry Wieczór
<miniczernia> :P
<lisu> witaj
<miniczernia> :)
<lisu> co cie sprowadza?
<miniczernia> Brak zajęć
<miniczernia> :P
<Natasza> lisu: jaką masz grafikę w lapku?
<lisu> zrób sobie dzieciaka, bedziesz ich mial az nadto
<lisu> ati x1250
<miniczernia> ja mam taką
<miniczernia> :P
<lisu> wspolczuje
<miniczernia> heh ale mam stacjonarnego
<miniczernia> :P
<Natasza> Qrdee, szukam x1600 orginalnego sterownika pod M$
<miniczernia> też
<lisu> kde na tym to jak zółw w porównaniu do gnome i fluxów
<msichal> w porównaniu do fluxów wszystko inne to żół=w
<lisu> msichal: no bez przesady, mam gnome i mam kde, i mam porównanie
<msichal> und?
<msichal> ja miałem na jednym komputerze
<msichal> fluxboxa, lxde, xfce, gnome
<lisu> und gnome ist zwei razy szybsze
<msichal> tylko na dwóch pierwszych się dało pracować
<msichal> xfce nie było jakoś szczególnie szybsze od gnome
<msichal> może i kde miałem, a jak miałem to czasami szybciej od gnome chodizło
<lisu> ...od kde, fluxy jeszcze szybsze od gnome... twm jeszcze szybsze do fluxów itd itd
<Natasza> lisu: najszybsze jest tty :P
<msichal> głupie zależności
<lisu> Natasza: true
<msichal> nie mogliby w aptitude zrobić opcji żeby po prostu zignorować?
<msichal> czy w innym apt-get
<lisu> msichal: a kto aptitude uzywa?
<Natasza> msichal: install gentoo :)
<lisu> apt- get
<lisu> teraz
<fi9o> lisu: mieczaki uzywaja aptitude
<msichal> ta, emerge od razu
<fi9o> apt-get
<fi9o> ;]
<fi9o> albo poldek
<lisu> ba, bsd tylko kompilucha :D
<msichal> głupie sterowniki intela
<msichal> ...głupi linux :>
<fi9o> sterowniki intela do grafiki sa dobre.
<lisu> g915 u mnie na suśle smigają ... ale otwarte
<msichal> dupa właśnie
<fi9o> lisu: Tez mam g915
<miniczernia> TY JESTEŚ "GUPI"
<miniczernia> Linux jest git
<miniczernia> :P
<msichal> przynajmniej na moim intelu nic nie chce działać
<msichal> znaczy kiedyś mi zadziałały te sterowniki, ale to kilka lat temu było
<msichal> i w sumie nie wiem jak to zrobiłem
<msichal> akceleracja niby jest, ale syf wyświetla
<msichal> na #intel-gfx niewiele pomogli
<msichal> na #ubuntu może ktoś pozna co to jest
<Natasza> msichal: żeby AMD dał driver pod każdy kernel to już było elo
<msichal> e tam amd
<fi9o> Natasza: Pod kazdy Xserver.
<fi9o> Nie kernel.
<msichal> chociaż... w sumie mogliby dać do ati rage
<msichal> bo mam na biurku, ale jeszcze mniej używalna od tego intela
<lisu> ati zdupcyło sprawe juz w wersji 9.04, olało sobie xservera
<Natasza> lisu: ja X700 chciałem odpalić pod 2.6.32 i się burzył
<lisu> musisz źródła xservera ciągnąć własne, ale tego, które stery jeszcze obsłużą, 7.4 ? czy jakos tak to było, w kazdym razie, kiedys swego czasu pokompilowalem wszystko sam, i nawet to smigalo, ale przyszedl czas instalacji windowsa i wyj*o (wyrzucił0) mi hdd (poppparalem partycje) i juz nie wracalem
<syngress> Zdrowych i spokojnych - wszystkiego dobrego w nowym roku. Ziew, nudne Święta ...
<lisu> przyznac sie, kto uzywa kde?
<lisu> bez bicia!
<Psotnick> ja używam
<lisu> 3.5 czy tego juz bardziej nowszego?
<Psotnick> 4.4.5
<lisu> czyli pewnie masz wlasnosciowe sterowniki, ktore swietnie dzialaja?
<Psotnick> yyy
<Psotnick> a sterowniki do czego?
<lisu> grafy
<Psotnick> sgfxi :)
<lisu> ee?
<lisu> no w kazdym razie, compiza uzywasz?
<Psotnick> nie
<Psotnick> kwin
<lisu> a no to co innego
<Psotnick> nom, ale działa
<DaZ> compiz tez generalnie działa
<lisu> kwin szybciej chodzi niz compiz z kde, ale w porownaniu do tego co u mnie sie dzieje to widac różnicę, nawet stopera nie trzeba, wystarczy liczenie na palcach ;)
<DaZ> czasem chodzi, czasem nie.
<lisu> gnome + compiz w porównaniu do kde 4.coś(najnowse dla 10.10)  na mojej ati x1250 to jest jak ferrari testarosa, do mondeo 1.8
<lisu> tak sobie testuje aktualnie kde + compiz i dla mojej karciochy i otwartych sterów jest dość duża różnica w szybkości
<lisu> dobra, zmykam, spokojnych, udanych swiat, narazie.
<mati75> 1st
<Szatan> 666th
<syngress> i'm back ! - potrzebuje kogos z podstawowa znajomoscia DNS'ow i polaczen sieciowych w UBUNTU
<syngress> dziwnie - kiedy wpisze lancuch: iptables iptables -A OUTPUT -p udp oraz tcp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT - wszystko chodzi
<syngress> jesli dodam mu -s xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (gdzie x adres dns'a) dziala tylko google :) reszta swiata odcieta :-/
<syngress> WTF ? :-|
<syngress> ta sama sieć - windows - podaje 2 adresy - dopuszczam do ruchu - chodzi
<Szatan> hm, a imcp masz odblokowane?
<miniczernia> FOR THE HORDE
<miniczernia> :P
<syngress> al;e ja niechce miec icmp odblokowanych
<syngress> hmmmm - jesli wychodzi polaczenie do DNS'a - i jest INPUT ESTABLISHED,RELATED włączone - to po co mi ICMP ?? :_|
<Szatan> odblokuj port 7 a w /etc/sysctl
<Szatan> conf
<Szatan> zablokuj echo reqesr
<syngress> Szatan: ok - daje mu na 2 DNS'y wyjscie - daje mu na 80tkę wyjscie, ma ESTABLISHED,RELEATED - nie kumam dlaczego się obraża kiedy daje mu -s adres.dns.x.x
<syngress> nigdy wcześniej nie robiłem takiego sitka - z reguły dopuszczałem OUTPUT - teraz zacząłem blokować wszystko z wyjątkiem dopuszczenia określonego ruchu na wyjściu - i niespodzianka z DNS'ami
<miniczernia> dobra
<miniczernia> Lece
<miniczernia> naraz
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-25
<nex_> dobry wieczor wszystkim i weslolych swiat;)
<qermit> ]żyg
<nex_> Pisze z ubuntu,chce zainstalowac windowsa xp,poniewaz dalem laptopa mamie na gwiazdke i mam pytanie: Jak mam stworzyc teraz partycje NTFS dla  windowsa xp? skasowalem wszystkie jak instalowalem ubuntu i xp nie wykrywa zadnych dyskow
<qermit> nex_: zrobiłeś to jak łoś to teraz płacz
<qermit> nex_: instalujesz z płyty?
<nex_> tak
<qermit> nex_: pasz ustawione AHCI w biosie?
<nex_> nie wiem nawet.
<nex_> ale jak trzeba to ustawie
<qermit> bo jezeli masz to do Xp musisz miec obraz ze sterownikami do twojej płyty głównej (kontrolera SATA) albo dyskietkę ze sterownikami
<qermit> ja bym wyłączył narazie
<gtriderxc> pisz jaki laps to bedzie prosciej
<nex_> http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/-/653/860/-/3595199/Toshiba-Satellite-Pro-L40-15E-Dual-Core-Processor-T2310-1-46GHz-1GB-120GB-DVD-SM-15-4-Vista-Home-Basic-Edition-Laptop-Notebook/Product.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/33heatb> (at www.play.com)
<nex_> przepraszam ten
<nex_> http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/jsp/SUPPORTSECTION/discontinuedProductPage.do?service=UK&com.broadvision.session.new=Yes&PRODUCT_ID=137265
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/32h6sm9> (at uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com)
<qermit> co za różnica
<qermit> i tak nie zainstalujesz
<nex_> dlaczego
<qermit> widać to w twoich oczach
<nex_> dasz jakies wskazowki,co ma mniej wiecej zrobic
<nex_> znalazlem howto
<nex_> po twoich oczach to widac ze frajerzyna jestes
<nex_> i po twoich glupich odpowiedziach jebany farmazonie
<nex_> dupcony przez spedalonego jamnika w dupe
<nex_> ty kur...lbie jeban..y
<qermit> hah, kolejne dziecko neo i strady
<qermit> nex_: i co? lepiej ci teraz?
<nex_> HAHA dziecko??????
<nex_> chlopaku nie wiesz co gadasz
<nex_> ty masz iluzje ja mam rzeczywistosc
<qermit> nex_: rozumiem że bydło gada ludzkim głosem, ale nikt nigdy nie mówił że będzie klepać obraźliwe teksty na klawiaturze
<nex_> nie zamulam na necie jak pewnie ty
<Ciaho> no to masz taki problem jak ja ostatnio
<nex_> i rozwiazales go
<nex_> ciacho?
<Ciaho> to zrobiłem własną płytke instalacyjną z wgranymi sterownikami
<DaZ> on ma rzeczywistość a ty iluzje zią
<DaZ> mondry teras ten hiphop robiom
<qermit> `g slipstream sata drivers windows xp
<Przekliniak> qermit: How To: Slipstream your XP installation | Maximum PC: <http://www.maximumpc.com/article/How-To--Slipstream-your-XP-installation>
<qermit> DaZ: nikt jeszce nie rapował o google wiec pewnie nie wie że jak jest ciężko i rap sam się tworzy to trzeba iść tam i poszukać
<Ciaho> na google jest o tym sporo
<Ciaho> `g sata xp
<Przekliniak> Ciaho: Install Windows XP on SATA without a Floppy (F6) - Softpedia: <http://tinyurl.com/ysryd2>
<nex_> dobra juz mam how to ale dzieki i tak ciaho
<qermit> nex_: jesteś z poznania?
<nex_> huj cie to obchodzi napewno nie z takiej wiochy jak ty ubeku
<nex_> nie interesuj sie
<qermit> pisze sie chuj dzieciaku
<nex_> huj mnie to obchodzi jak sie pisze
<nex_> nawet jak bym byl dzieciakiem a ty mialbys 60 lat to i tak cie 3 razy obkrecam i krece jak chce
<qermit> kurde, jednak z tym bydłem to mieli rację
<nex_> widac ze jestes lamusem ktoremu zostaje tylko monitor i neostrada
<qermit> nex_: no, dzieci z osiedla tak mówiły jak byłem mały
<DaZ> kończ waść, wstydu oszczędź [;
<syngress> :-)
<nex_> wyjdziesz na ulice to ci pewnie pluja pod nogi farmazonie
<qermit> masz bardzo bogate słownictwo
<Ciaho> farmazonie? rotfl
<qermit> cieszy mnie twoja znajomość języka polskiego
<nex_> dzieci dosrosli kobiety a nawet stare babcie haA bo sa 3 razy bardziej od ciebie obrotniejsze
<DaZ> zawsze mnie fascynowało jak od drobnej prowokacji zaczyna ich tak dupa boleć
<qermit> nex_: no taka pani to zarobi więcej na rogu w nocy niż ja przez cały tydzień
<Dreadlish> re
<qermit> re kum kum
<nex_> dobra nie jade cie bo niewiem czy czasami dzieckiem nie jestes mialbym cie na sumieniu i glupio sie czul z tym ze dzieciakowi ublizylem
<qermit> ZaD weź mu coś powiedz bo się rozpłaczę zaraz
<nex_> powiedz rodzicom zeby ci lepszego kompa i szybszy internet na przyszly rok pod gwiazdke kupili
 * qermit biegnie do mamusi do anglii
<Ciaho> nex_: nie ośmieszaj sie...
<qermit> nex_: a ty poproś o parę półkul
<DaZ> qermit: też cie kocham >:
<qermit> :)
<DaZ> ty farmazonie ty
<qermit> ej no weź no
<nex_> ja sie osmieszam?
<DaZ> ruski kacapie ubeku
<nex_> huhuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<DaZ> i to jak [;
<syngress> (-: connection reset by peer ??
<Dreadlish> ?
<qermit> DaZ: nie no teraz to przesadziłęś
<nex_> to wy chyba jestescie rodzina
 * qermit biegnie na skargę
<qermit> syngress: zamknięty port?
<qermit> syngress: ssh?
<nex_> na policje jebany kurwiarzu
<qermit> nex_: miło mi, jestem Piotrek
<Caemyr> ja pierdole
<Caemyr> wigilia jest
<qermit> wczoraj była
<qermit> dziś mamy Boże NArodzenie
<Caemyr> dopoki nie pojde spac to jest wigilia
<Dreadlish> zaraz skrzyp wpadnie i napisze: czyżby kolejny odcinek z serii 'Lolz III'?
<Dreadlish> Caemyr++
<Caemyr> musicie taka wies robic w wigilie?
<syngress> qermit: nie - ale boki mnie bolą - przynajmniej przez chwilę wesoło się zrobiło
<syngress> w ten smutny Świąteczny wieczór :)
<qermit> syngress: miło mi
<nex_> ubudubu
<Ciaho> chyba środek nocy a nie wieczór
<nex_> ENEDUERABE
<syngress> Ciaho: w każdym razie jest ciemno  .. :)
<Ciaho> no niby tak :D
<Ciaho> tak myśle czy nie zdało by sie powoli iść spać
<Dreadlish> tak wczesnie?
<syngress> dać odpocząć zmęczonej głowie, jak mślisz nex_  ? pomysł chyba całkie dobry ..
<nex_> zmeczonej nie...moje nie jest zmeczona wrecz przeciwnie
<syngress> speed ?
<syngress> tak w święta ?
<nex_> co to jest speed?
<Ciaho> szybkość
<nex_> aha
<nex_> no moja glowa szybko i skutecznie mysli
<Ciaho> wypadało by żeby czasami 3 razy pomyślała zamin palce coś napiszą
<Ciaho> żeby potem takich farmazonów nie pisać
<qermit> Ciaho: ty farmazonie, na policje idz
<syngress> Ciaho: to się zwie biegłe maszynopisanie :)
<PushUpek> bry
<PushUpek> ;]
<syngress> pochwalony
<qermit> nie ma lony
<Ciaho> dobranoc
<nex_> to nie jest ficja  100% swietej prawdy w te swieta do tamtego frajera
<Ciaho> a nie nie pasuje troche
<qermit> ja tez sie zbieram
<nex_> fikcja*
<syngress> dobrej nocy
<nex_> jak bym takiego spotkal w rl i by siw glupio odezwal to odrazu bania i czaszka nie jego
<nex_> ale coz to tylko internet i wie ze mu sie nic nie stanie to pisze glupoty dalej
<qermit> pewnie bys nie zrozumial jak by sie z ciebie nabijal
<nex_> powtorz bo nie rozumiem tego zdania
<Caemyr> pewnie bys nie zrozumial jak by sie z ciebie nabijal
<syngress> :-)
<syngress> hehehe
<Ciaho> dobra wystarczy rozrywki na noc trzeba iść spać
<Ciaho> wesołego jajka
<qermit> o/
<nex_> no wlasnie wesolego jajka qermit
<nex_> albo jajek heehe
<nex_> tylko powiedz partnerowi zeby je umyl
<qermit> nex_: nie wiem jakie u ciebie sa zwyczaje  ale u mnie wszyscy sie myjemy codziennie
<nex_> bo to nie higienicznie tak
<qermit> a ostatnie slowo nalezy do barana - beeeeeeee
<nex_> ja sie kapie raz na rok we wigilie tylko
<nex_> czyli mam czyste jajka,chcesz to mozesz sprobowac
<Caemyr> a mozesz skonczyc juz z tym gejostwem nex_?
<nex_> z kurestwem raczej cameyr
<qermit> oooo
<qermit> sprzedajesz swoje cialo?
<nex_> w sumie swieta sa,niema co strzelac takimi mocnymi slowami w taka ku...e
<nex_> no przecierz mi placisz za to ze ci daje do dzioba
<qermit> no, na mikroskop juz uzbieralem
<nex_> sprzedaje moje jajka twojej mordzie
<qermit> o moge tobie cos odpalic
<nex_> to teraz nie bedziesz mial problemu jak bedziesz chodzi sie wysikac z mikroskopem
<nex_> nareszcie znajdziesz pitolka
<qermit> mikroskop nie sika
<nex_> nie,,
<qermit> to jest urządzenie - helloooo
<nex_> mikroskop bedziesz mial po to zeby odnalezc swojego pitola hAAAA
<nex_> partner ci go na gwiazdke kupil
<nex_> aha
<qermit> nex_: ty?
<qermit> pitola? huh, znowu jak w podstawowce
<qermit> nex_: nudzisz mnie, juz - pa, zrywam z tobą
<nex_> spoko,ale mogl ci kupic taki mikroskop co w astronomi uzywaja jak patrza na gwiazdy
<nex_> MASZ MORDE JAK AKUMULATOR INO LADOWAC
<Przekliniak> ale wieź
<Dreadlish> uu
<Dreadlish> przekliniak sie nawet odezwał
<nex_> wesolych swiat wszystkim
<Dreadlish> 4u2!
<nex_> kto mi pomoze
<Dreadlish> 4 znaki a ile znaczą
<nex_> ;D
<nex_> czym mam zrobic tego windowsa z ubuntu
<nex_> jakim programem
<Dreadlish> wubi
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<Dreadlish> windowsa z ubuntu?
<nex_> nom
<PushUpek> co to za dziwna hybryda?
<nex_> moge skasowac winde i moze zostac tak samo obojetne
<nex_> jest nLite na ubuntu
<nex_> ?
<bt4> nex_, jest coś takiego jak święta....
<nex_> nastepny
<nex_> i co z tego ze sa swieta?
<bt4> nex_, google istnieje to poszukaj sobie
<bt4> a nie dupę zawracasz w święta
<bt4> bye
<nex_> ale jestes glupi
<nex_> hahaha
<qermit> bt4: ty farmazonie
<qermit> :)
<bt4> leń aż śmierdzi
<nex_> to na huj siedzisz na ircu jak sa swieta baranie
<nex_> nie pytalem ciebie o pomoc
<nex_> a moze ktos inny lubi pomagac w swieta
<bt4> a może ktoś siedzi i dowodzi do cholery tym kanałem ??
<qermit> bt4: odpuść sobie, juz sie z niego nabijaliśmy
<bt4> qermit, a
<nex_> qermit z ciebie sie nabijalismy i nabijamy dalej ale szkoda nam sie juz ciebie zrobilo i dalismy sobie spokuj
<bt4> qermit, nie było mnie
<qermit> bt4: widzialem
<bt4> qermit, wiem he
<qermit> bt4: skunt warcash?
<bt4> qermit, z pasterki od znajomego
<qermit> o poszło bydło z anglii
<bt4> hehe
<Szatan> http://studentpotrafi.pl/uimages/201012/1292272378_by_wczorajegzamin_500.jpg
 * bt4 bydło na pole
<bt4> qermit,  a jak tam swięta?
<qermit> u mnie spoko
<bt4> Dreadlish, jestes ?
<qermit> poaz tym ze dostalem zabawke ktorą ciężko się składa
<qermit> już popsułem jeden element
<qermit> (i nie ma zapasowych)
<bt4> to co dostałes ?
<bt4> <lol>
<qermit> techno balls 269
<bt4> w?
<qermit>  http://www.amazon.co.uk/Techno-Balls-269-Piece-Cheatwell-Games/dp/B000VWG52Y
<qermit> dostałem też inne rzeczy, np patelnię tefala
<bt4> Oo
<Szatan> qermit: a miecz świetlny?
<qermit> Szatan: wyrosłem z tego
<Szatan> ah
<Szatan> http://www.komputronik.pl/index.php/product/106326/Sprzet_komputerowy/Podzespoly_PC/Kontroler_PCI_E_Unitek_2xUSB_3_0.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/389welw> (at www.komputronik.pl)
<Szatan> hmm za małe natęrzenie na port
<Szatan> dobra `nocka
<Szatan> qermit: popraw Przekliniaka
<qermit> czas spać
<qermit> narazka
<globus> jaki jest podobny program do nLite tylko ze na ubuntu
<globus> ktos moze wie
<kisielos> yo
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> nie ma to jak mina 15latka który robi zadania z programowania studentowi 1 roku
<Dreadlish> ide spać
<Dreadlish> trzeba na trzeźwo rano pomyśleć
 * bt4 ziewa
<tief> Hello every1
<Mat_Matan> bry
<spontaniczny> Cześć
<Mat_Matan> ćżęść
<Dreadlish> elo
<winter> eloo
<Psotnick> siema
<krzakx> siema
<Szatan> Przekliniak: calc 8.95 USD to PLN
<Przekliniak> Szatan: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<Szatan> Przekliniak: calc 8.95 USD PLN
<Przekliniak> Szatan: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<Szatan> Przekliniak: calc 8,95 USD PLN
<Przekliniak> Szatan: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<Szatan> Przekliniak: calc 8,95 USD to PLN
<Przekliniak> Szatan: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<krzakx> co wy robicie :|  ?
<Dreadlish> heh
<krzakx> Jakiego klienta pocztowego polecacie? Mozilla Thunderbird ?
<Dreadlish> Przekliniak: calc 8,95 USD
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<krzakx> jakies inne? ten systemowy Evolution jest dobry ?
<Dreadlish> Przekliniak: calc 2+2
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<Szatan> krzakx: systemowy mail ;p
<Szatan> Leningrad torrentow # mail
<Szatan> No mail for root
<Szatan> i styka
<Dreadlish> Szatan: no
<Dreadlish> ja tam właże na menela (gmaila) i jest git
<Szatan> Dreadlish: Nie mów nic złego na naszego boga
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> moja babcia kiedyś tak gmaila nazwała
<Dreadlish> "co to za menel jest"
<Mat_Matan> Szatan: jaki bóg tacy wierni
<Szatan> Mat_Matan: ta, ale przynajmniej wszytko wie
<Toffik911> Witam, mogę liczyć na pomoc? ;)
<Mat_Matan> Szatan: to zapytaj się go
<Psotnick> myślę, że tak :)
<Mat_Matan> where in the world is carmen sandiego
<Szatan> Toffik911: oczywiście za drobną opłatą w postaci 1$ :)
<Szatan> `g where in the world is carmen sandiego
<Przekliniak> Szatan: Where in the World Is Carmen Sandiego? (game show) - Wikipedia ...: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Where_in_the_World_Is_Carmen_Sandiego%3F_(game_show)>
<Psotnick> Toffik911, z czym masz problem?
<Toffik911> zainstalowałem Linuxa z waszego forum, ubuntu 10.10, przy uruchamianiu LiveCD musiałem zaznaczyć jedną opcję pod klawiszem F6 (chyba acid=off to się nazywało) system się zainstalował
<Mat_Matan> Szatan: tyle to i ja wiem
<Mat_Matan> nawet Wolfram Alpha nie wie gdzie ona jest
<Toffik911> lecz, teraz chcąg go uruchomić, restartuje się
<Nerihsa> merry Caturday
<Mat_Matan> Szatan: http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=where+is+carmen+sandiego
<Psotnick> a do czego dochodzi?
<Psotnick> widzisz jakiś error czy coś?
<Toffik911> wymazałem quiet splash
<Psotnick> i?
<Toffik911> i coś takiego jest tuż przed końcem
<Toffik911> Begin : Running /scripts/local-bottom ...
<Toffik911> Done.
<Toffik911> Done.
<Toffik911> Begin : Running /scripts/init_bottom ...
<Toffik911> Done.
<Psotnick> normalnie
<qermit> siema
<Toffik911> później restart, i od nowa to samo
<Szatan> Toffik911: recovery wstaje?
<Psotnick> tam gdzie miałeś quiet splash wpisz noapic
<Szatan> qermit: eloszka
<Toffik911> nie, to samo jest
<Toffik911> ok, spróbuje z noapic, jak mnie nie będzie to znaczy że się udało ;)
<Toffik911> niestety, bez zmian
<Toffik911> wczytuje się do tego samego momentu, czcionka staje się inna (?) i restart
<mati75> re
<winter> wb
<Dreadlish> heh
<Toffik911> bez zmian, nie uruchamia się
<Psotnick> Toffik911, nie mam pojęcia co to może być
<Psotnick> zapytaj może na forum
<Toffik911> z LiveCD bez zaznaczenia tej komendy jest identyczny efekt
<bt4> elo
<Toffik911> to już chyba 3 linux, i jest ten sam efekt
<Nerihsa> google ma inne logo dzis :O
<Nerihsa> why
<winter> bt4: i gdzie wczoraj byłeś jak cię nie było
<Dreadlish> wczoraj było
<winter> Nerihsa: wczoraj już było
<winter> świąteczne chyba
<bt4> oj oj oj popłynąłem wczoraj hehe
<bt4> winter, o 5 rano do domu wróciłem... hehe
<winter> akurat wczoraj miałem browary
<winter> specjalnie po lodzie na stację benzynową szedłem bo wszystko zamknięte
<bt4> winter, he szkoda hehe ;] ja wóde w morde waliłem :)
<winter> bleh
<Psotnick> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:98 (MESSAGE):
<Psotnick>   ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in
<Psotnick>   /home/piotrek/.kde/share/apps;/usr/share/kde4/apps
<Psotnick> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<Psotnick>   CMakeLists.txt:3 (find_package)
<Psotnick> wie ktoś co zainstalować, żebym mógł sobie Cmakenąć?
<Caemyr> hmm
<Caemyr> zapewne potrzebujesz
<Caemyr> FindKDE4Internal
<Psotnick> tak się pakiet nazywa?
<bt4> winter, teraz bym sobie na kaca piwo strzelił ale teraz to ja nie mam :/
<Caemyr> google pytales?
<Psotnick> w sumie nie, bo tutaj zawsze szybciej dostawałem odpowiedź :)
<Caemyr> lol
<Psotnick> już mam :)
<Psotnick> ale nie wiem czy zadziała
<Psotnick> trza zainstalować kdelibs5-dev :D
<msichal> uau, mam iksczata po polskiemku
<msichal> polskiemu
<msichal> ktos kto robił konfigurator pakietu fontów miał nasrane
<msichal> pół nocy nic nie robił updater bo wyskoczyło okienko potwierdzenia licencji
<Dreadlish> lol?
<Dreadlish> no to naprawde nasrane :D
<Dreadlish> hmm jak myślicie
<Dreadlish> 8gb wystarczy na wpakowanie LFSa?
<karmelek> re
<Dreadlish> OMG
<karmelek> widzieli dzis thepiratebay? :D
<Dreadlish> jakie szajskie kable do tego usb dają ...
<msichal> co oznacza output diffa? :>
<Dreadlish> to co wychodzi z diffa ?
<msichal> tak
<msichal> ale jak on oznacza
<msichal> i co
<Dreadlish> pokazuje poprostu co się różni
<msichal> z góry mówie, nie chce mi sie czytać mana :>
<Dreadlish> między plikami
<msichal> @@ -86,4 +89,3 @@
<msichal> takie coś na przykład
<Dreadlish> kij wie?
<Dreadlish> w manie by pisało
<msichal> a to mniejsza
<msichal> najwyżej przerobie później sam
<msichal> bo mi /etc/sane.d/dll.conf chce nadpisać
<Dreadlish> a wiem chyba
<Dreadlish> że wywalono 86,4 i dodano 89,3
<Dreadlish> chyba
<Dreadlish> coś w tym stylu
<msichal> no właśnie mi sie zdaje
<Dreadlish> nie wiem czy to na pewno o to chodzi
<msichal> że to zamiana tak jakby
<Dreadlish> ale pewno tak
<Dreadlish> replace :D
<msichal> ale to wujowo wygląda
<msichal> * Toffik911 opuścił/a czat ()
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> mi pokazuje
<Dreadlish> 11:40  Toffik911 (Toffik911@77-255-180-218.adsl.inetia.pl) has quit ()
<msichal> irssi? :>
<Dreadlish> ya
<msichal> * Nadeszło żądanie CTCP VERSION od użytkownika Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> ty xchat :D
<msichal> rozwalające te komunikaty
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> u mnie tego nie widać
<msichal> od zawsze miałem po angielsku
<Dreadlish> bo mam w osobnym oknie
<msichal> alt+1? :P
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish>  /window 1
<Dreadlish> xD
<msichal>  /disco
<msichal> znasz tryb disco? :)
<msichal> :>
<Dreadlish> popuaczem siem
<msichal> :>>
<Dreadlish> na szczęście mam autoreconnect :D
<Dreadlish> kurde mać
<Dreadlish> ja chce zainstalować lfsa
<Dreadlish> a tu kurde strona lfsa padła...
<karmelek> Dreadlish: nie pracuj w swieta - bug sie rodzi :P
<Dreadlish> karmelek: a czy ja pracuje?
<Dreadlish> karmelek: już koledze naklepałem zadania z programowania
<Dreadlish> i taki będzie lolface że 15 latek robi zadania z programowania studentowi 1 roku
<Dreadlish> omg
<Dreadlish> cały base system do updatu
<Dreadlish> co ja sie opieprzałem tyle?
<karmelek> Dreadlish: zadania na pierwszym roku nie sa trudne
<msichal> gdzie się można poskarżyć na tłumaczenie xchata?
<Dreadlish> msichal: do xchata
<Dreadlish> karmelek: no... też tak uznałem
<Dreadlish> karmelek: jak ja to z małą pomocą mana i symfonii c++ zrobiłem
<Dreadlish> mówie wam - dokumentacja glibc F T W !
<karmelek> Dreadlish: my w pascalu lecimy
<Dreadlish> paszczal?
<Dreadlish> luudzie
<Dreadlish> co wy takie cofnięte neandertalczyki jesteście?
<Dreadlish> czy poprostu wykładowca cofnięty?
<karmelek> Dreadlish: pol semestru
<karmelek> Pascal jesli chodzi o wprowadzenie do algorytmow nie jest zly
<Dreadlish> ale ogólnie do kodzenia - fatalny
<Dreadlish> normalnie jak string może się nie kończyć nullem?
<Dreadlish> ja tego nie rozumiem
<karmelek> no coz ;] miesiac mi tego zostal
<msichal> w pascalu odradza pisać nawet osoba która go stworzyła
<Dreadlish> nom
<karmelek> tak, bo potem gosc stworzyl cos lepszego, ermm... Oberon?
<karmelek> chyba tak
<msichal> oboron
<Dreadlish> ja tam wolę twór pana ritchiego
<Dreadlish> bądź stroustrupa :D
<msichal> najlepszy jest kod maszynowy
<Dreadlish> assembly? :D
<Dreadlish> najlepsze jest assembly bez assemblera
<msichal> asembler to język i tak i tak
<msichal> jeno specyficzny
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> assembler to kompilator języka assembly
<Dreadlish> to co ty nazywasz assemblerem to pewnie dialekt nasma/fasma/tasma/gnu asa w składni at&t/intela
<Dreadlish> a ja mówie o cyferkach :D
<karmelek> :P
<msichal> nop.
<msichal> * Ciaho (~adam@public48202.xdsl.centertel.pl) wchodzi do pokoju #ubuntu-pl
<msichal> aż się zapisałem
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to jest wkurzające
<msichal> do listy mejlingowej
<Dreadlish> jakiej?
<msichal> tych tłumaczy
<msichal> trzeba im nawrzucać :>
<Dreadlish> heh
<msichal> POKOJU?!
<Dreadlish> ja narazie będę stawiał lfsa
<Dreadlish> na pendrivie 8gb
<msichal> pokoje to są w czacie na wupe
<karmelek> a ja robie synchronizacje destopu z gcalendarem
<msichal> na ircu od zawsze były kanały a oni jakieś rewolucje robią
<Ciaho> msichal: pidgin?
<Dreadlish> wchodzi na kanał
<Dreadlish> Ciaho: xchat...
<msichal> no
<Ciaho> :o
<Dreadlish> prosze tylko żeby się ten walony kabel od hdd nie odłączył w czasie ściągania
<Dreadlish> ani żeby telekomuna znowu neta nie odcieła
<msichal> to co Ty masz za kabel?
<msichal> sata po skrętce? :>
<Dreadlish> msichal: usb typu b
<msichal> e
<msichal> usb typu B dosyć solidne jest raczej
<Dreadlish> no
<Ciaho> w pidginie też dowalili pokoje
<Dreadlish> ale to poprostu ktoś krzywo skręcił
<Dreadlish> mi kieszeń do dysku
<Dreadlish> i kurde wylatuje czasem
<Dreadlish> bo nie można wepchać do końca
<PushUpek> to popraw ją ;)
<msichal> może za długi kabel
<Dreadlish> więc taśma i fuckya
<msichal> i masz lagi
<Dreadlish> msichal: kabel ma 10cm...
<msichal> tnij kur$%, tnij.
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> gcc ciągnie
<Dreadlish> narazie
<msichal> hmn
<Dreadlish> ale chyba dociągnie
<msichal> jest coś w stylu środowiska programistycznego dla avr na linuksa?
<Dreadlish> bo już na g jest
<Dreadlish> gcc-avr?
<Dreadlish> crosscompiler gcc na avr
<Dreadlish> + avrdude
<msichal> właśnie avr-gcc nie chce
<msichal> bo to jakeiś dziwy są
<Dreadlish> msichal: i tak wszystko na gcc-avr leci
<Dreadlish> winavr też
<msichal> avrdude to akurat chyba każdy używa
<msichal> hm
<msichal> coś jak winavr bym chciał w sumie
<Dreadlish> no to masz gcc-avr + avrdude + jakiś edytor
<msichal> żeby kompilować sobie jednym kliknięciem i programować drugim
<Dreadlish> acha :D
<msichal> a nie po linii komend się z avrdude bawic
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> skrypt se robisz
<Dreadlish> i masz
<msichal> czy tam w terminalu
<msichal> to chyba raczej dobre makefile trzeba
<msichal> bo w winavr było tylko make all, make program
<msichal> i było git
<msichal> trzeba będzie od jakiegoś linuksowca wyciągnąć
<Dreadlish> no bo on poprostu edytował makefile
<msichal> całą noc updater chodził i jeszcze półtorej godziny pokazuje :>
<Dreadlish> msichal: to co ty updatujesz?
<msichal> 10.04 do 10.10
<Dreadlish> msichal: to zmień mirror...
<msichal> ale pakiety już zassało
<gtriderxc> tez tak ostatnio mialem
<msichal> tylko na pIII tak żwawo instaluje
<gtriderxc> zrób reboot -h now
<Dreadlish> msichal: to zrób mu oc :D
<gtriderxc> po odpaeniu spyta czy dokonac czesciowej aktualizacji
<gtriderxc> dasz mu tak
<msichal> nie mam jak
<gtriderxc> i potem jeszce raz odpal managera
<msichal> płyta della
<msichal> żadnych opcji podkręcania nie ma
<Skrzyp> Hej
<bt4> siema
<msichal> jestem niemal pewien
<msichal> że jakbym włączył coś z mpd to by się cięło :>
<msichal> ubuntu linux to stary afrykański związek frazeologiczny oznaczający "coś mi wpieprza procesor, ale nie wiem co"
<Skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> taa
<Kwpolska> msichal++;
<Skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> elo skrzy
<Dreadlish> p
<Dreadlish> elo bt4
<Dreadlish> bo sie nie przywitalem :D
<bt4> elo elo :)
<Kwpolska> http://eeggs.info/koleda.txt
<msichal> to dosyć interesujące że chyba większość ludzi na tym kanale nie ma ubuntu :>
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: ile razy jeszcze to dasz?
<bt4> bug sie rodzi
<msichal> Dreadlish: do skutku
<msichal> wczoraj to miałem w opisie na gege i dźiaberze
<Dreadlish> lolz
<msichal> Kwpolska: jak tam adblockgate? :>
<Kwpolska> msichal: no idea.
<winter> msichal: ubuntu to stare, afrykańskie słowo oznaczające " nie umiem skonfigurować debiana"
<Dreadlish> winter: no to jest bardziej popularne
<msichal> nigdy nawet nie miałem debiana na płytce
<Dreadlish> msichal: ja go zawsze z pindrajwera albo z pxe :D
<winter> a propos debian na serwer jak najbardziej ,ale nie na desktop
<msichal> ciekawe czy tak trudno skonfigurować
<msichal> gentoo chyba gorzej
<winter> do ogarnięcia, mam na serwerku lennego
<kenay> Zgodze się :)
<Kwpolska> winter: lenny'ego*
<winter> :<
<Dreadlish> ja mam na właśnie kompie na którym siedze sida
<msichal> lenno prus
<Dreadlish> a reszta sie archuje :D
<winter> Dreadlish: wszyscy odradzają sida
<Dreadlish> winter: why :< ?
<winter> że to się prędzej czy później popsuje
 * Kwpolska ma archa i na chwile obecna naduzywam mocy procka
<msichal>  12:27:46 up 5 days, 22:27,  1 user,  load average: 4.20, 4.51, 4.46
<Dreadlish> nie zrobie mu downupgrade do squeeze
<msichal> ja chyba też troche nadużywam ;>
 * Ciaho ma openSUSE i sie nie chwali
<Dreadlish> ja nie nadużywam
 * PushUpek ma Gentoo i się chwali
<Dreadlish> i nie mam narazie zamiaru
<Dreadlish> tzn. na najbliższą godzine
<msichal> musze kiedyś spróbować opensuse albo fedory
<Dreadlish> PushUpek++
 * winter miał żentu i se ddał siana
<Dreadlish> msichal: odradzam osuse
<Szatan> winter: szemusz to?
<msichal> co z nim?
 * Dreadlish miał żentu i sie wkurzył na xorga
<winter> Szatan: błędy w aplikacjach, błędy w systemie, coś ciągle było nie tak
<PushUpek> Dreadlish: why?
<msichal> nie mogłeś zemergować? :>
<Dreadlish> PushUpek: bo kurde na każdym innnym kompie idzie wszystko piknie ładnie, a na tym na którym próbowałem ciemna dupa
<Szatan> ja mam gen2 2lata i nic się nie sypie
<Dreadlish> zawsze przy kompilacji xautha bum i dupa
<PushUpek> hmm
 * msichal siedzi zwykle na windowsie.
<Szatan> msichal: FFFFFFFUUUUUU
 * PushUpek siedzi zwykle na du..ie
<PushUpek> ;D
 * msichal sie nie wstydzi tego
 * Ciaho używa na kompie xp x64
 * Dreadlish ma windowsa na notebooku którego nie włączył przez ostatni tydzień
 * winter dualbootuje z serverem 2008
 * msichal przygarnie niepotrzebnego notebooka
 * karmelek tez, chociaz netbook wystarczy
 * Dreadlish przygarnie wrt54gl w jakimkolwiek stanie, bo ma już 3
 * Ciaho odda netbooka dla którego odtwarzanie mp3 to męka
<Ciaho> ma*
<Ciaho> :d
<winter> :-D
<krzakx> ja pierdziele jak w operze wylaczyc ramke systemowa? zeby bylo podobnie jak w chrome ?
<PushUpek> Ciaho: to nadaje się on do vim :D
<karmelek> Ciaho: dawaj
<Ciaho> ma*
 * Dreadlish ma pcta na którym ładowanie jądra linucha z initramfs trwa 15min
<Ciaho> literówka była :D
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej ten pc jest dobry do testów kodu na szybkość wykonania
<karmelek> Ciaho: pierwsze slowo sie liczy
<Dreadlish> bo tam widać
<Ciaho> karmelek: kłamiesz
<karmelek> wyslemy komisje windykacyjna z kanalu
 * Dreadlish przygarnie coś z pentium m albo 4
 * karmelek przygarnie kobiete albo laptopa
<Skrzyp> :)
<Ciaho> karmelek: ale moge sie zamienić za jakiegoś kompa
<Dreadlish> dobra
 * Skrzyp przygarnie kobietę, albo... lepszą kobietę
<Dreadlish> test branch openwrt sie checkoutuje
<Ciaho> z >1GB ramu
<karmelek> Ciaho: okey, mam tu takie dwa
<Dreadlish> lfs sie wgetuje
<Dreadlish> a ja ide do wc
<Dreadlish> zw
<karmelek> stare stacje ze szkoly :P
<Szatan> karmelek: kobietę z wielkimi zderzakami?
<Ciaho> pff takiego kompa to mam w domu
<Ciaho> wysatrczy mi jeden taki złomek
<Ciaho> jedynie dysk i dźwięk sie nadaje do czegoś reszta woła o wymiane
 * Skrzyp idzie dzisiaj do babci i będzie odpalał slitaza na pentium 400 i 512ram
 * Ciaho ma na kompie do grania 512MB ramu :D
<Skrzyp> No co? Muszę mieć konsole pod palcami, na xp nie wyżyje
<qermit> Skrzyp: odpal cmd.exe
<Skrzyp> Ta, bash.exd
<qermit> ma fajną rzecz - ctrl+f6
<qermit> albo cos takiego
<Skrzyp> Exe*
<qermit> Skrzyp: bash tez jest
<Skrzyp> Wiem
<Skrzyp> Ale cygwin nie pociągnę
<winter> cygwin
 * winter się spóźnił
<qermit> Skrzyp: jak cos to mingw
<Skrzyp> Wolę slitaza lowrama
<Ciaho> procesor troche słaby
<qermit> Skrzyp: zawsze możesz putty odpalić
<Skrzyp> unix.net.pl ma awarie niestety
<Skrzyp> A ja chce sobie pograć w OpenTTD...
<Skrzyp> Tyle żeby nie mieć 300 dodatkowych procesów i trayów obok
<Dreadlish> walone
<msichal> ja chce w quake 3
<msichal> pograć
<Dreadlish> a ja bym już robił gcc
<Dreadlish> gdyby nie to że jest walony błąd Too many symbolic links
<Dreadlish> ...
<msichal> ale nikt chyba nie umie działających sterowników do i810 zrobić
<Dreadlish> to po co masz taki szajski chipset?
<Szatan> msichal: chcecie iso Q3 dla pingwinka?
<Dreadlish> płyte główną se wymień
<msichal> mam
<msichal> zainstalowane
<msichal> wsio
<msichal> tylko mam syf zamiast grafiki
<Dreadlish> msichal: notebook?
<msichal> Dreadlish: staroć
<Ciaho> msichal: masz dźwięk?
<msichal> dźwięk nawet mam
<msichal> bo nie mam zintegrowanej
<msichal> tylko krejtiwa jakiegoś
<Dreadlish> ja tam mam usb tylko i wyłącznie z spdifem
<msichal> direct rendering: Yes
<Dreadlish> i odbiornik cyfrowy i jazda
<Ciaho> a
<Dreadlish> msichal: aiglx se włącz
<Ciaho> no ja integrze nie mam :<
<Dreadlish> ja mam w pc
<msichal> w xorgu?
<Dreadlish> tylko mi ktoś kabel zaiwanił
<Dreadlish> msichal: tak
<Dreadlish> w sekcji karty graficznej
<msichal> narazie czekam na skończenie apdejta
<Dreadlish> Option "AGILX" "true"
<msichal> poza tym ja mam pustego xorga chyba
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Ciaho> przez pulse quake powie że "your soundcard can't do this"
<Dreadlish> heh
<msichal> głupie ubuntowce
<msichal> nie chciało im sie generowac
<msichal> to zrobili domyślnie pustego
<Dreadlish> poprostu zrobili na halu
<msichal> bo i tak xorg sam wykrywa
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> siostra przeleje kase
<Dreadlish> to będzie wrtek w środnik
<Dreadlish> a jak nie przeleje
<Dreadlish> to znajde linboxa
<Dreadlish> dopisze mu obsługe usba
<Dreadlish> i zrobie router na linboksie
<msichal> asotolinbox?
<msichal> Uruchom ponownie komputer w celu zakończenia aktualizacji
<msichal> bu
<msichal> hm
<msichal> musze dopisać od razu możliwość korzystania z sane
<msichal> bo musze skanować z roota  w tej chwili
<Skrzyp> Taka grupa jest
<msichal> da się jakoś zrebootować bez psucia uptime? :>
<msichal> albo raczej jakoś zastąpić reboot bez reboota
<Skrzyp> To sobie zapisz uptime na kartce
<Skrzyp> A potem zmien zegarek
<qermit> msichal: kexec
<qermit> Skrzyp: zegarek nic nie da
<qermit> Skrzyp: trzeba podmienic jedna zmienna w specjalnym rejestrze
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> To byłoby za proste
<qermit> w /dev/kmem jest gdzieś
<Skrzyp> Ta, /dev/null od razu
<msichal> w /dev/zero
<Skrzyp> To jest chyba to samo
<Skrzyp> Diffa zrób
<qermit> Skrzyp: kup
<qermit> Skrzyp: kupa
<qermit> /dev/zero daje zera
<qermit> /dev/null nic nie daje
<msichal> no, tak myślałem
<Skrzyp> A /dev/(u)random daje krzaki
<msichal> e tam
<msichal> mi kiedyś Pana Tadeusza wypisało
<msichal> tylko nie zdążyłem zrobić screenshota
<Skrzyp> A ja kiedyś zrobiłem cat /dev/sda1 i mi się przez chwilę normalny tekst wyświetlał
<Skrzyp> :)
<qermit> a ja kiedyś zjadłem batonika i potem byłem najedzony
<msichal> o, podstawowe pytanie
<msichal> czemu w moim jebuntu nie działa telinit 3 i telinit 5?
<Skrzyp> Jak zająć komputer? cat /dev/sda1 > /dev/sda1
<msichal> nie ma tych runleveli poustawianych?
<DaZ> Skrzyp: po co.
<msichal> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/zero
<Skrzyp> Dla zabawy
<fi9o> Palka sie pobaw dla zabawy.
<fi9o> :)
<DaZ> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sda1 ++ >:
<msichal> sprzętać trzeba później
<Skrzyp> Albo /dev/nul > /dev/sda
<fi9o> null
<DaZ> tree
<qermit> Skrzyp: nie kurde, /dev/zero nie /dev/null
<qermit> Skrzyp: mowilem ci /dev/null nic nie daje
<Skrzyp> Kij różnicy
<DaZ> :x
<Skrzyp> To zrobi pusto a to zrobi czysto
<fi9o> Kazdy kij ma dwa konce ;]
<qermit> bolelut:~# dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/null
<qermit> 0+0 przeczytanych recordów
<qermit> 0+0 zapisanych recordów
<qermit> skopiowane 0 bajtów (0 B), 7,272e-06 s, 0,0 kB/s
<qermit> Skrzyp: czyli nic nie nadpiszesz
<Skrzyp> To kopiuj ten dev urandom do nulla i pokaz wynik końcowy
<msichal> jak się używa tego kexec?
<msichal> tak żeby nie zepsuć/
<Skrzyp> :)
<qermit> msichal: man kexec
<msichal> jakbym chciał mana to bym sam włączył :P
<msichal> mi trzeba w skrócie
<qermit> rm -rf / && exec kmem
<qermit> rm -rf / && exec kexec
<msichal> ok.
<Skrzyp> :)
<msichal> hm, ping timeout by lepiej wyglądał
<qermit> man kexec jeszcze lepiej
<msichal> żebym jeszcze wiedział do jakiego kernela mam sie zrebootować
<msichal> chyba trzeba dać telinit 6 i po sprawie :>
<Skrzyp> Albo reboot -f i po sprawie :)
<msichal> jeden kij
<Skrzyp> Albo halt -fnr
<msichal> albo nacisnąć przycisk na obudowie
<msichal> albo reisub
<Skrzyp> U mnie trza przytrzymac
<Skrzyp> Albo wyjąć bezpieczniki :)
<msichal> u mnie trzeba przytrzymać a później nacisnąć
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> U mnie trza zrzucić z okna
<msichal> JJEJEJEJEJJEJEJEJ~~~~!
<_-_-_> :)
<msichal> glxgears mi działa normalnie! :D
<msichal> jak dobrze pójdzie
<msichal> to zaraz uruchomię quake
<msichal> i jak dobrze pójdzie
<msichal> to go prędko nie wyłącze
<DaZ> normalnie?
<msichal> tak, czyli jest w kupie
<msichal> a nie co 5 linii jedna linia
<krzakx> jak wygenerowac losowy plik o konkretnej wadze ?2GB ?
<qermit> krzakx: dd if=/dev/urandom bs=1M count=2048 of=plik_losowy
<krzakx> dzieki!
<qermit> mozna tez uzyc /dev/random nigdy nie pamietam ktory jest bardziej losowy
<krzakx> bo mam problemy z pendrive, chce zapelnic go w calosci i porownac sumy md5
<qermit> krzakx: to lepiej sobie filmem go zapchać
<krzakx> no ale nie mam takiego filmu idealnego 2GB
<krzakx> a jak sie tworzy sumy kontrolne? bo sprawdzac umiem: md5sum -c plik
<qermit> krzakx: md5sum plik1 plik2 plik3 > out
<krzakx> dzieki
<krzakx> eee... dobra a mozna jakos pomniejszyc plik za pomoca dd ? :D
<krzakx> bo trzeba mi pomniejszyc o pare MB
<msichal> działa
<msichal> ale mam popsute kolory
<msichal> trzeba tuxracer ściągnąć dla porównania :>
<msichal> e, teraz to się extremetuxracer nazywa
<msichal> a jeszcze wcześniej się planet penguin racer nazywało
<qermit> krzakx: jak to pomniejszyć?
<msichal> co może powodować popsute kolory w quake3?
<krzakx> a nie juz nic ;) dzieki za pomoc
<msichal> co ciekawe przy zmianie ustawień graficznych mam mignięcie normalnych kolorów, po czym znowu się psują
<msichal> a w pulpicie pcmanfm dalej się nie da ikon przenosić :>
<spontaniczny> msichal, co Ty masz za środowisko?
<msichal> lxde
<spontaniczny> no to sie nie da
<spontaniczny> doinstaluj iDesk
<msichal> e tam
<msichal> każdy z tych pulpitów jakieś wady ma głupie
<spontaniczny> msichal, zechciałbyś mi wysłać screena  Twojego desktopu?
<msichal> być może
<msichal> tylko Quake_3_Arena.3526390.TPB.torrent gdzieś przeniosę
<spontaniczny> ja tam w alien arena sobie macham
<msichal> hm, zniknęła mi ikonka katalogu domowego z pulpitu
<spontaniczny> bo lxde to lxde ;-D
<spontaniczny> nie lubie tego środowiska
<kisielos> siema
<spontaniczny> Cześć
<kisielos> mam problem z ubuntu
<spontaniczny> jaki?
<kisielos> mam na ubuntu 3 userow
<kisielos> i oprocz mnie zaden nie widzi dysku
<PushUpek> jakiego dysku?
<kisielos> nie tego systemowego, mam drugi dysk z plikami
<kisielos> i oni go nie widza
<kisielos> poprostu nie wystepuje w "miejsca"
<kisielos> pomożesz ?
<Quintasan> \o
<PushUpek> o/
<kisielos> \o/
<PushUpek> kisielos: fstabem go mountujesz?
<kisielos> jestem zielony i nie bardzo rozumiem o co pytasz
<PushUpek> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<PushUpek> pokaż zawartość w jakimś wklej.org czy coś takiego
<PushUpek> zw
<winter> moim zdaniem to on poprostu ma usera nie będącego w odpowiednich grupach
<PushUpek> pewnie tak ;]
<PushUpek> ale ja tam wolę dyski mieć w fstab i po problemie
<kisielos> PushUpek: http://wklej.org/id/444222/
<kisielos> winter: dodalem userow do odpowiednich grup, ale to chyba nie pomoglo
<Enlik> Może trzeba się przelogować?
<kisielos> enlik: probowalem na kazdym userze
<PushUpek> kisielos: dysk jakie ma partycje? ntfs, ext czy jakie?
<kisielos> pushupek: ntfs
<spontaniczny> Czyli Ci partycji  windowsowej nie znalazł?
<kisielos> dla jednego uzytkownika ma
<kisielos> ale dla 2 pozostalych nie
<PushUpek> dodaj sobie do fstab
<PushUpek> /dev/partycja /gdzie/mountowac ntfs-3g    default  0   0
<PushUpek> i powinno być git
<kisielos> a jak sprawic nazwe partycji
<PushUpek> sudo fdisk -l
<kisielos> sory ze takie lamerskie pytania ale ubuntu mam zaledwie od kilku dni i juz cos spierdolilem ;]
<PushUpek> właściwie łap linka :) http://ubuntuguide.net/auto-mount-ntfs-driver-in-ubuntu instrukcja powinna pomóc :D
<PushUpek> zw idę po uszka
 * bikstopa zastanawia sie po jaka cholere po pijaku w konfiguratorze uwzglednil ze chcialby 110KG UPS
<kisielos> pushupek: czemu jak wpisze ta komende to mi wyskakuje "/dev/sdb1: command not found" ?
<PushUpek> ale to do pliku /etc/fstab wklej ;)
<PushUpek> na końcu
<kisielos> to /dev/sdb1 ?
<kisielos> ok juz kminie
<bikstopa> o. nie znam tej komendy. jakas nowa ircowa? :D
<spontaniczny> gdzie w limie zmienić domyślne środowisko graficzne?
<kisielos> sudo apt-get installntfsprogs
<kisielos> sory nie ot okienko
<bikstopa> xd
<bikstopa> kisielos: plz enter root password
<kisielos> bikstopa: ?
<PushUpek> bikstopa: :D
<PushUpek> pewnie i tak nie ma sshd włączonego ;)
<bikstopa> ;(
<kisielos> przyjdzie czlowiek prosic o rade to mu kompa hackuja xd
<bikstopa> fakt. ssh nie odpowiada :D
<kisielos> jebany haker xD
<miniczernia> Cześć
<kisielos> dobra ja spadam zobaczyc czy te dyski dzialaja
<bikstopa> o. chyba nie dzialaja :D
<bikstopa> http://demotywatory.pl/2462932#comments o ku*wa :D
<msichal> spontaniczny: zapomniałem o tym screenshocie :>
<kisielos> ok dziala
<kisielos> xd
<PushUpek> to git ;]
<kisielos> nie spodziewalem się ze to zadziala D:
<kisielos> bardziej się spodziewalem ze znowu cos rozjebie z moim fartem xd
<PushUpek> http://pornodemotywatory.pl/12211/W_koncu_mamy_rownouprawnienie :D
<kisielos> niezle stronki oglądasz
<kisielos> polecam redtube.com
<kisielos> pushupek: jak teraz mi pomożesz to będziesz moim guru xd
<termi> witam
<PushUpek> redtube mi się znudził, wolę xvideos
<termi> jak sie updejtowalo recznie
<kisielos> pushupek: jak zrobic żeby przy każdym wejściu na irc automatycznie mi zmienial nick
<termi> ubuntu
<termi> z 10.04 do 10.10?
<msichal> gdzie może siedzieć plik konfiguracji kłejka?
<msichal> w domowym?
<msichal> a, jest
<PushUpek> kisielos: irssi?
<PushUpek> czy co tam używasz do irca?
<kisielos> pushupek: tak
<kisielos> pushupek: irssi
<PushUpek> kisielos: http://blog.keepmind.eu/konfiguracja-irssi-na-przykladzie.html
<kisielos> pushupek: od dziś będę oddawać Ci pokłony i składać cało palne ofiary w każdą pełnie księżyca
<kisielos> xd
<kisielos> pushupek: o kurwa działa xd
<spontaniczny> Jak  zainstalowac thema w gdm?
<amkrankruleuen> Zna sie tu ktos mniej wiecej na budowie wodomierzy hybrydowych?
<DaZ> #wodomierzehybrydowe-pl
<amkrankruleuen> DaZ: Bez sensu, to nie jest temat hobbystyczny tylko ogolny zarys
<amkrankruleuen> Wiec daruj sobie :)
<Mat_Matan> bry
 * Mat_Matan oparł się o drzwi garażu i się wyjeupadł
<winter> fascynujące :->
<Mat_Matan> winter: to przez ciebie
<winter> z całą pewnością
<kisielos> pushupek: wiesz może jak zainstalować americas army ?
<syngress> kisielos: to badziewie isnstaluje sie chyba wyłącznie przez WEB
<Mat_Matan> Anonimowy Alkoholik
<kisielos> pusupek: czyli że jak
<winter> kisielos: ostatnim americas army z natywnym klientem na linuksa było 2.5
<winter> teraz tylko na łindołsa wydają
<winter> spróbuj przez wine bo 2.5 nie jest już wspierana, nie pograsz
<kisielos> winter: czyli znowu będzie więcej pierdolenia niż jest to warte
<winter> pozatym aa 3.0 ssie
<winter> 2.5 była dużo fajniejsza
<winter> nie powiem, brakuje mi trochę tej gry
<kisielos> ale podobno jeszcze troche osób gra na 2.5
<Mat_Matan> bfbc2 lepszyj
<winter> kisielos: może na nieoficjalnych serwerach
<kisielos> Mat_Matan: bfbc2 ?
<winter> bo ogólnie to treningu już nie zrobisz bo 2.5 nie jest już wspierana
<syngress> Mat_Matan: nie ma porownania
<winter> czyli wszystkie oficjalne serwery leżą
<winter> honor gaining servers
<kisielos> co to bfbc2 ?
<syngress> bad company 2
<kisielos> a znacie jeszcze może jakieś mmofps na linuxa ?
<kisielos> winter: znasz jakieś mmofps na linuxa ?
<winter> quake3 arena?
<Mat_Matan> q3
<kisielos> klasyka xd
<Mat_Matan> *oa
<winter> i quake live
<Mat_Matan> warsaw
<kisielos> to też się instlauje przez wine
<kisielos> q3
<winter> tremolous, urban terror
<Mat_Matan> kisielos: oa masz w repo
<winter> kisielos: soą conajmniej dwa natywne klienty dla linuksa
<winter> q3apoint i ioquake3
<Mat_Matan> winter: a open arena?
<winter> ioquake lepszy ale punkbustera nie wspiera
<Mat_Matan> ona chyba łyka moda q3a
<winter> Mat_Matan: oa to inna gra
<winter> na silniku q3
<Mat_Matan> winter: to zwracam honor
<fi9o> q3 to sie jakos odpalalo na linuksie bez pierdolenia
<winter> nom
<fi9o> baseq3 sie pobieralo chyba tylko
<fi9o> Czy jakis tam plik
<winter> tak
<fi9o> Wiec po co cudowac? :x
<winter> pak0.pk3
<fi9o> Ooooo
<fi9o> Dokladnie.
<fi9o> Widac kto jest swoj gosc.
<kisielos> to jak zainstalowac q3
<winter> basicly potrzebujesz ten plik i installkę ioquake3
<msichal> mi q3 psuje
<msichal> ioquake3 jest w repo
<kisielos> winter: pak0.pk3 ?
<winter> tak
<msichal> ja mam kolory zwalone
<msichal> nie wiem czemu
<winter> na torrentach znajdziesz
<msichal> jak w ogóle przywrócić całkowicie domyślne ustawienia ioquake?
<msichal> hm
<winter> ./ioquake3 +cvar_restart
<kisielos> wyszukac q3 czy pak0.pk3
<kisielos> ?
<msichal> winter: to przywróci?
<winter> tak, zresetuje wszystkie zmienne
<msichal> dobra
<msichal> jak zadziała to zaraz nie wylece
<kisielos> winter: szukac q3 czy pak0.pk3
<winter> kisielos: wszystko jedno, w każdym q3 masz ten plik
<winter> chyba, że fake torrent ;-)
<kisielos> ok zaraz lukne
<msichal> zepsute dalej kolory
<msichal> nie wiem z czego tyo wynika
<winter> może wina drivera
<msichal> nie raczej
<winter> karty graficznej
<msichal> glxgears dobrze wyświetla
<winter> glxgears jest prosty
<winter> a q3 to skomplikowana aplikacja
<msichal> jakieś bardziej wymagające demo jest?
<winter> nie wiem
<kisielos> winetr: a taki  http://torrenty.org/torrent/121612 ?
<msichal> tuxracer też sie psuje
<kisielos> winter*
<msichal> torrenty.org ssą
<msichal> szuje straszne
<msichal> każą płacić za gorszą usługę niż darmowe
<winter> kisielos: na tpb znajdziesz , tamten nie ma seedów
<kisielos> msichal: czemu tak uwazasz
<kisielos> ?
<msichal> kisielos: mam gdzieś w domowym torrenta akurat
<msichal> bo ściągałem niedawno też
<kisielos> msichal: i co w zwiazku z tym ze masz ? ;]
<msichal> wyśle :P
<kisielos> msichal: to dawaj
<kisielos> :D
<msichal> zaraz dcc spróbuje
<kisielos> ok ja ide na obiad :D
<kisielos> zw
<winter> kisielos: na tpb jest z dużą ilością seedów
<msichal> wysłałem ofertę dcc
<Mat_Matan> czy mi się zdaje zy id software już nie istnieje?
<msichal> z tpb tyż
<Mat_Matan> *czy
<msichal> chyba istnieje
<msichal> bo kto praw autorskich by pilnował
<winter> istnieje i kodzi ;-)
<winter> quake 5 i doom 4 zapowiadają
<Mat_Matan> oooo
<Mat_Matan> jak miło
<msichal> quake 4 ssał
<winter> ale nie wiem na kiedy
<winter> fajny był w singlu
<msichal> nie właśnie
<winter> nie skończyłem ale pograłem trochę
<msichal> silnik z doom3
<winter> mi wchodził
 * Mat_Matan grał tylko q1, q2 i q3a
<msichal> dużo z doom3
<msichal> w ogóle wygląda jak zmodowany doom3
<winter> no, nie da się ukryć
<winter> ale mi tam przypasił
<msichal> zestroggowanie było fajne
<winter> hehe, nom
<msichal> aż się troche przestraszyłem
<winter> giry mu piłą ucieli
<winter> potem można było czerpać hp z tych organów na scianach
<Mat_Matan> lol
<msichal> no
<winter> btw, jest natywny klient na linuksa
<Mat_Matan> zapodajcie jakie video sample
<Mat_Matan> na YT jeśli łaska
<msichal> wpisz quake4 strogg
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22YKIBpUBxw
<msichal> * DCC SEND Quake_3_Arena.3526390.TPB.torrent przy kisielos przekroczył czas - przerywam.
<msichal> zachciał i poszedł
<Mat_Matan> winter: thx
<winter> póxniej jak te kadłóbki są poroztawiane w korytarzach tez jest nieźle
<winter> ogólnie strasznawe
<winter> strogifikacja
<msichal> straszniejsze są stalkery w HL2
<msichal> mardziej mhroczne
 * Mat_Matan pamięta jak po q1 nie mógł spać :P
<msichal> najlepsze jest jak się rozwala pociągiem w ep1 i się drzeć zaczynają
<winter> po q1 tylko mi pudełko zostało
<msichal> ja przeszedłem kawałek q1 dopiero na pda
<winter> skończyłem q1 n razy
<winter> na początku na czitach, jak byłem mały :-D
<Mat_Matan> msichal: ja bym na nokii w q2 grał ale nie mam myszki na BT
<winter> rodzice nie wiedzieli co to i kupili
<winter> no parential controll
<msichal> u mnie by się q2 cięło
<msichal> i to pewno sporo
<winter> i teraz mam psychę zjechaną :-D
<Mat_Matan> winter: ja czity odkryłem dopiero jak przeszedłem q1
<msichal> jak quake 1 uruchomić?
<msichal> albo quake 2, w to nigdy nie grałem
<winter> quake 2 nie skończyłem, ale pograłem trochę
<winter> fajnie się grało
<winter> jest na yt fajny speed run q2
<msichal> w quake 1 bym na większym ekanie pograł
<Mat_Matan> winter: też widziałem
<Mat_Matan> w 1h całego q2 przejść
<Mat_Matan> epic
<winter> szybciej koleś skończył
<winter> jakie rocket jumpy poginał to poezja
<winter> mało tego, granade jumpy
 * Mat_Matan pamięta jak się uczył rocket jump w q2
<winter> a tak w ogóle to gram teraz majesty 2 na wintendo
<Mat_Matan> i zawsze ginął :D
<winter> 10 lat trzeba było czekać na sequel ale warto było
<Mat_Matan> winter: majesty 1 było spoko
<winter> skończyłem z dodatkiem
<Mat_Matan> mam jeszcze gdzieś z cd action od ziomka
<winter> apropos, też ma natywny program na linuksa
<msichal> jak mam binarkę
<msichal> fitzquake
<msichal> to co teraz mi trzeba?
<msichal> katalog ID1 z tymi pakami?
<winter> spróbuj ezquake
<winter> no potrzebuujesz pliki z cd quake
<Mat_Matan> e narobiliście mi chęci
 * Mat_Matan idzie grać w Super MArio Galaxy xD
<kisielos> wrociłem dx
<kisielos> xd
<winter> iks de
<msichal> QUAKE
<msichal> DOWNLOAD
<msichal> Price: $20.00
<Mat_Matan> hahahhahahahhaaha
<kisielos> kto by pomyślał że schabowe z sosem grzybowym i buraczkami mogą być takie dobre xd
<msichal> to rockstar daje za darmo
<msichal> gta1,2
<msichal> i wild metal
<winter> a id kod udostępniło
<msichal> a ci sobie 20 dolców za dwudziestoletnią gre życzą
<Mat_Matan> msichal: bo q jest bardziej kultowy
<msichal> winter: silnika, nie gry :P
<winter> ciekawe co się będzie działo jak kod q4 i doom3 udostępnią ;-)
<Mat_Matan> msichal: bo w q jeszcze się gra
<Mat_Matan> a gta tylko fanatycy w singla
<msichal> w gta2 bym pograł
<msichal> a nie mogę
<Mat_Matan> 1,2 ofcoz
<msichal> bo mi nie odpala
<msichal> (ł)
<Mat_Matan> msichal: odpal na emu gba
<winter> msichal: udostępnili kod programu, zastrzegli tylko niektóre pliki z danymi
<Mat_Matan> albo psx
<kisielos> zgubilem się, oczym gadacie
<Mat_Matan> kisielos: o wodzie po parówkach
<Mat_Matan> że dobra na mase
<winter> słyszałem pogłoski, że ma wyjść ioquake3 standalone
<msichal> Mat_Matan: jakbym miał dużą kartę pamięci to bym z psx na pda odpalił :>
<Mat_Matan> msichal: profanujesz konsole
 * Mat_Matan nie musi grać na emu
<Mat_Matan> e zwijam, wii czeka odpalone
<kisielos> msichal: wyslesz mi tego q3 ?
<msichal> e
<msichal> niby masz irssi
<msichal> irssi umie dcc?
<kisielos> hah
<msichal> na /win 1 sprawdź czy gdzieś
<kisielos> gdybym nie miał ubuntu i irssi od 2 dni to bym Ci odpowiedział xd
<msichal> jak odebrać
<msichal> to po wuj Ci irssi jak masz dopiero od 2 dni ubuntu?
<msichal> irssi jest tylko dla zgredów linuksowych
<kisielos> lubie wyzwania ;]
<msichal> alt+1
<msichal> może tam jest info
<amkrankruleuen> -> /help dcc
<msichal> podobno /accept nick
<msichal> nick mój zapewne
<Szatan> su -c reboot?
<fi9o> su -c 'reboot'
<fi9o> Nie siej fermentu.
<Enlik> E, tam... '...' się przydaje przy wielowyrazowych poleceniach tylko
<Enlik> su -c echo\ ho\ ho → też włazi
<Szatan> http://www.yafud.pl/700/
<kisielos> coś zepsulem musialem zrestartować neta
<kisielos> mischal: wyslij jeszcze raz
<msichal> taba też zacznij używać :>
<msichal> kisielos: próbuje znowu
<msichal> szybciej byś miał
<msichal> jakbyś znalazł po prostu na tpb;>
<msichal> `google Quake_3_Arena.3526390.TPB.torrent
<Przekliniak> msichal: Quake 3 Arena (download torrent) - TPB: <http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3526390/Quake_3_Arena>
<msichal> o, widzisz :>
<msichal> raz się ten bot przydał
<kisielos> to twoj torrent?
<msichal> nie
<msichal> ale z niego ściągałem prawdopodobnie
<kisielos> no i dobra zassysam
<kisielos> msichal: staralem sie ale nie znalazlem xd
<kisielos> o seed
<kisielos> znaczy 0 seed
<msichal> może nie ten znalazło
<kisielos> msichal: to sobie pogralem :/
<msichal> na tpb 35 pokazuje
<msichal> więc ok
<msichal> a czym ściągasz?
<kisielos> msichal: ale nie lączy z żadnym
<msichal> i czy w ogóle poczekałeś na ściągnięcie listy z trackera
<kisielos> msichal: wbudowanym w ubuntu
<kisielos> msichal: jakiego klienta na ubuntu byś polecał
<kisielos> torent
<msichal> ja rtorrent używałem
<msichal> i działało nawet
<msichal> może masz poblokowane porty
<msichal> ale transmission też powinien działać
<msichal> czy co tam jest standardowo
<msichal> muszę wywalić partycję z windowsem
<msichal> miejsca mi trzeba
<kisielos> transmission
<kisielos> msichal: okienka to złoooo
<kisielos> znaczy łindows
<kisielos> instaluje rtorrent zobaczymy jak teraz pójdzie
<msichal> tym się pewnie nie obsłużysz
<msichal> musiałem kilka minut mana czytać żeby obczaić jak wystartować
<kisielos> http://debian.linux.pl/threads/1379-Rtorrent-szybka-instalacja-i-konfiguracja
<kisielos> narazie daje rade
<kisielos> zobaczymy dalej
<kisielos> jak skonfigurowalem go to jak teraz dodac tam torrent ?
<spontaniczny> Już nie ma tego graficznego konfiguratora gdma?
<msichal> hm
<msichal> da się odmontowac wszystkie dyski i jeszcze pracować? :>
<msichal> bo mi trzeba gpartedem coś zrobić
 * termi namowil szwagra zeby zainstalowal linuxa :D:D
<kisielos> jak się robi coś takiego co zrobił termi
<Enlik> Normalnie, idziesz do szwagra lub kogo tam nie lubisz i namawiasz na Linuksa
<amkrankruleuen> -> /help me
<msichal> dobra
<msichal> na wariata trzeba
<msichal> umount -a :>
<kisielos> Enlik: a żeby było lepiej namawiasz na tekiego bez środowiska graficznego xd
<Pajki> Panowie pomozcie : ((((((((((
<msichal> da sie odmontować / i jeszcze coś robić?
<msichal> nie chce mi sie bawić w livecd
<ju-rek> nie
<Pajki> Wczoraj instalowalem mplayera i pokazalo ze instalacja bedzie musiala usunac cos tam
<kisielos> sprawdź
<Pajki> Wiec wcisnalem tak
<msichal> nawet umount -f nie działa ;<
<Pajki> I teraz jak odpalam kompe wyskakuje cat acces tty; job control turned off
<Pajki> Target filesystem doesnt have requested /sbin/init
<Pajki> Wie ktos co z tym zrobic?
<Pajki> ; /
<kisielos> Pajki: jakiego masz ubuntu
<kisielos> ?
<Pajki> kisielos: sciagnalem Crunchbanga 10.10
<ju-rek> Pajki: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1632231 tylko zastosuj np. LiveCD
<Pajki> www.crunchbang.org
<Pajki> Nie wiem co to za wersja, nowy jestem: /
<amkrankruleuen> Najnowszy na niestabilnym Debianie juz jest (chyba)
<kisielos> msichal: działa mi rtorrent ;d
<lotharek> cześć
<kisielos> yo
<msichal> bu
<msichal> nie kce mi zamontować /dev/sda5 teraz
<msichal> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<msichal> :<
<kisielos> na polski to znaczy tyle ze ten dysk jest obecnie otwarty
<msichal> wiem
<msichal> problem w tym że nie jest
<ju-rek> może jakiś program używa z niego zasobow
<kisielos> kill procesy
<Azaris> Uszanowanko :)
<kisielos> Azaris: Witam
<ju-rek> http://www.xonotic.org/
<Azaris> Pytanko mam: co zrobić jak w aplikacjach korzystających z sdl-a na pełnym ekranie nie działa mysz?
<kisielos> msichal: używałeś ntfs-3g
<kisielos> ?
<msichal> ntfs-3g to chyba już się kilka lat nie używa
<Pajki> Juz mam dosyc tego windowsa
<Pajki> -.-
<Pajki> Czyli zeby odpalic tego linucha bd musial jebanc formata?; /
<msichal> formata czego?
<msichal> i po co
<kisielos> Pajki: trzymac win i linuxa na jednej partycji to zly pomysl
<Pajki> no bo mi jakis error wyskakuje
<Pajki> jak na lapku linuxa odpalam
<Pajki> chyba cos zrabalem w jadrze niechcacy
<kisielos> msichal: i jak Ci idzie
<Azaris> Pajki: Jak każdy, u mnie narzędzie do naprawy windowsa znajdujące sie na płytce instalacyjnej visty zalecane do naprawy recovery visty zamiast go naprawic, zepsuło doszczętnie
<ju-rek> kisielos: umiesz zainstalować na jednej partycji dwa systemy? Dobry jesteś :D
<Azaris> .. i twierdzi ze naprawiło  i teraz dziala
<kisielos> ju-rek: ja jestem do wszystkiego zdolny :P
<Pajki> Azaris: daj spokoj to jest nic!
<Pajki> Azaris: ja mam wejscie na sluchawki i mikrofon w jednym otworze!
<Pajki> I debil nie chce tego zmienic ; d
<kisielos> Pajki: wygrałeś xd
<msichal> da się zrobić
<Pajki> Odpalam majka a tu muzyka
<Pajki> \o/
<msichal> wykrywanie rezystancji tego co podłączone
<msichal> i na tej podstawie określanie co
<Pajki> msichal: mam zrabana karte dzwiekowa
<Pajki> ac'97
<Pajki> czy cos..
<Pajki> d;
<msichal> to standard karty dźwiękowej
<Pajki> msichal: da sie cos z tym zrobic?: /
<Pajki> Ale te irssi w cmd jest niewygodne : (
<msichal> pytaj się producenta płyty głównje/karty
<msichal> use xchat, luke
<Pajki> msichal: ta, nie mam co robic tylko dzwonic do producenta
<msichal> irssi śśe!
<Pajki> Po co mi to skoro moge wywalic xpka?
<Pajki> Pomozecie z tym bledem co mi na linuchu wyskakuje?
<Pajki> Najnowszy Debian [distro "Crunchbang"]
<msichal> jakbys jeszcze podał jaki to błąd
<msichal> to może
<ju-rek> Pajki: dałe ci linka czytać nie umiesz?
<Pajki> Okej, tylko lapka odpale
<Pajki> ju-rek: czytalem
<Pajki> ju-rek: nie mam plyty zadnej procz tego wlasnie linuxa
<Pajki> ; d
<ju-rek> no więc jaki problem
<Azaris> Pajki: na stacjonarnym miałem tak, że gdzie kolwiek, co kolwiek nie podłączyłem do dzwiękówki, to działało poprawnie.. na przykład mikrofon pod głośniki, głośniki pod mikrofon i line in :P
<Pajki> A nie, mam ubuntu 8.10
<ju-rek> to ty masz ten bład na liveCD?
<msichal> FiFU: to vhost czy masz taki revdns?
<FiFU> host
<ju-rek> odpalasz livecd ustalasz jaka to partycja z zainstalowanym systemem i jazda
<Pajki> ju-rek: dobra momencik : P
<msichal> krude
<msichal> kurde
<Pajki> ju-rek: nie uciekaj jak cos bedziesz pomagal ! :D
<msichal> jak ja nie chce odpalać tego livecd tylko dla gparted
<msichal> nie mogę jakoś zbootować do ramu?
<ju-rek> a co ty chcesz formatować główny katalog?
<msichal> nie
<msichal> chce zmienić rozmiar partycji logicznej
<msichal> a nie da się tego zrobić dopóki coś jest z niej zamontowane
<ju-rek> bez odmontowania nie zrobisz
<msichal> no właśnie
<ju-rek> nie masz wyjścia
<msichal> a livecd ssie
<msichal> dlatego powinna być jakaś opcja zbootowania do ramu
<ju-rek> to zassaj tylko gparted na livecd
<msichal> hm
<msichal> może udałoby się z pendrive zbootować
<msichal> nie wiem czy płyta obsługuje
<ju-rek> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Azaris> unetbootin :)
<Pajki> Jezu akurat mi wszystkie live cd uciekly
<Pajki> akurat teraz..
<ju-rek> http://www.sysresccd.org/Download ściągnij, nagraj, odpal :D
 * kisielos kisielos idzie do kibla a później żreć
<Pajki> ju-rek: nie musi byc koniecznie debian?
<ju-rek> nie
<Pajki> a to
<Pajki> a dobr amam ubuntu 8.10
<Pajki> ju-rek: moge na pw?
<msichal> pef
<msichal> musze qt4 ściągać
<Azaris> ma ktoś pomysła na tego sdl-a bo wkurza jak diabli
<msichal> dla tego unetbootin
<ju-rek> Pajki: tylko szybko
<Azaris> a nio fakt zapomnialem ze to nie gtk
<Azaris> ale proste wygodne i da sie szybko zrobic boota na penie czy dysku
<msichal> to sysrescd przy instalacji na usb wywala wsio?
<msichal> z niego
<Azaris> nie pamientam chyba formatuje
<msichal> to system rescue cd musze sobie na pendrajwa strzelić
<Azaris> nie formatuje dysku
<Azaris> przynajmniej twardziela
<CR0W> Witam. Utworzylem nowego uzytkownika dla brata. Zeby sie nie bawic, skopiowalem mu od siebie configi z mojego home do jego home, oraz dalem mu grupy sudo admin itd. Niestety jest 1 problem. Nm-applet pyta go o haslo do bazy kluczy.
<Ring0`> dlaczego Szatan kurwo jest?
<Goon> Czesc.
<Goon> Dlaczego Szatan Kurwo jest?
<Ring0`> proszę nie trollować ubuntu-pl
<Goon> ;-(
<CR0W> Dodam, ze jezli anuluje to haslo do bazy kluczy to moze sie zalogowac na wifi tylko musi recznie wpisac haslo
<CR0W> Goon Ring0` wypierdalać
<msichal> może by tacy nie przyłazili
<msichal> jakby się opy nie ukrywali
<Goon> CR0W: ssij.
<Ring0`> siemka pakos
<CR0W> sam ssij
<Ring0`> Świat mały
<Goon> Ta
<msichal> nie szatan tylko sztan
<msichal> sztan 666
<CR0W> zapytalbym na #ubuntu ale tam maja powazniejsze problemy, np jak sie zglasnia
<Goon> ;D
<CR0W> i idzie taki flame ze nie da sie odczytac odpowiedzi
<Ring0`> zapytaj sie na #debian w takim razie
<CR0W> ale problem dotyczy jebuntu
<msichal> dlatego tam sie highlightów używa
<msichal> a jak sie nie umie to trudno
<Ring0`> mysle ze rozwiazanie bedzie takie same
<Dreadlish> elo
<Goon> Srelo.
<Dreadlish> nie możnaby ładniej?
<Ring0`> nie
<Goon> Nie
<Ring0`> Szatan można ładniej?
<Ring0`> (pomijając, że kurwo jest)
<Goon> ;D
<Ciaho> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<Ciaho> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<Dreadlish> Ciaho: z roota daj mu 777
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski>  /dev/dsp to urzadzenie znakowe
<Dreadlish> no to 666
<Dreadlish> szatan power :D
<Ring0`> >.<
<jacekowski> tylko urzadzenia blokowe mozna mmapowac
<Dreadlish> dobra - sorry za moją niewiedzę, która ostatnio sięga zenita przez to że siedzę na tym kanale =.=
<Ciaho> czyli że co?
<Ciaho> :X
<Ring0`> zenitu*
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> no widzisz
<Dreadlish> nawet po polsku nie pisze
<Ring0`> no widzę
<jacekowski> Ciaho: ze to sie nie da
<jacekowski> mmap /dev/dsp zawsze bedzie bleda zwracalo
<Szatan> Ring0`: nje
<Ciaho> czyli z dźwięku w wolfie nici :|
<jacekowski> a to nie
<jacekowski> to jest kwestia ustawien emulacji alsy
<jacekowski> echo "glquake 0 0 direct" >/proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<spontaniczny> jak  w gdm3 zainstalować gdm theme?
<CR0W> jacekowski o może ty wiesz.
<jacekowski> ja nic nie wiem
<jacekowski> Ciaho: sudo bash -c "echo "glquake 0 0 direct" >/proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss"
<Ciaho> dalej
<Ciaho> to samo
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> poczekaj
<jacekowski> to zle
<jacekowski> nazwa binarki wolfa
<jacekowski> jaka jest?
<Szatan> spontaniczny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJTLp2u4TRs
<Ciaho> wolfsp
<kisielos> msichal: zassalem
<jacekowski> Ciaho: sudo bash -c "echo "wolfsp 0 0 direct" >/proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss"
<Ciaho> jest w ~/ wrzucony
<CR0W> ja pierdole, dlatego sie nie chce tego ubuntu uzywac m. in
<CR0W> zadnej pomocy w niczym
<jacekowski> CR0W: uzyj windowsa
<Ciaho> właściwie to wolf.x86
<jacekowski> CR0W: dlatego wez windowsa
<Ciaho> właściwie to wolfsp.x86
<jacekowski> CR0W: jest znacznie lepszy
<CR0W> jacekowski nie jest, nie rozumiem o co tobie chodzi.
<jacekowski> Ciaho: to sobie wymysl jaka to ma byc komenda
<Ciaho> dam rade :D
<jacekowski> CR0W: pod windowsem wszystko dziala
<CR0W> Ja tego nie powiedziałem :)
<Ring0`> Wszystko działa pod Maciem
<Ring0`> tam rzeczywiście działa wszystko
<Ring0`> w Macu działa wszystko!
<Ring0`> i za wszystko! się płaci
<Ciaho> no nie gra
<Ring0`> tam nawet konsole
<Ring0`> można kupić!
<Ring0`> za 6 Euro
<Ring0`> ALE DZIAŁA
<Ciaho> jacekowski: masz jeszcze jakieś pomysły?
<kisielos> wie ktoś jak zainstlować q3 arena ?
<Ciaho> to mialo instalator
<jacekowski> Ciaho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory#Sound Issues
<kisielos> właśnie go nie widzię
<kisielos> Ring0`: wiesz może jak zainstlować q3 arena ?
<Ring0`> winehq.com
<Ring0`> łajnem
<Ring0`> (aka kupą)
<winter> kisielos: pobierasz ioquake,. dajesz mu uprawnienia do uruchomienia, odpalasz, instalujesz
<msichal> to jest w paczkach
<kisielos> winter: pobrałem q3 z tpb tak jak mi radzil msichal
<winter> nawet w repo jest
<msichal> no
<kisielos> i co dalej
<msichal> i   quake3-data                     - Installer for Quake III Arena data files
<Ciaho> na ftp id jest instalator
<Kwpolska> kisielos: i idziesz do sklepu
<Kwpolska> kisielos: i kupujesz gre
<winter> ten z id ssie
<winter> ioquake3 jest lepszy
<Ciaho> ale jest :D
<msichal> to jest ioquake3 :>
<msichal> winter: ^
<Szatan> emerge games-fps/enemy-territory-truecombat
<Szatan> :D
<winter> poprawiony port quake3 dla linuksa, windowsa, maca, freebsd i solarisa
<msichal> właśnie mi nie chce działać
<msichal> to ioquake3
<msichal> kolory są zwalone
<msichal> albo crashuje wszystko
<winter> to massz kartę do d
<winter> ioquake rlz
<Kwpolska> msichal: twoja karta z ATI do /dev/null i kupujesz intelowska [solved]
<kisielos> msichal: sciągnąłem sobie to z tpb, i tam nie ma instalatora
<msichal> Kwpolska: fial.
<winter> bosz
<msichal> problem w tym
<msichal> że mam intela
<msichal> uberstarego
<winter> to se nie pograsz
<msichal> nawet zrobiłem że glxgears działa dobrze
<Kwpolska> msichal: to twoj stary intel do /dev/null i nowy
<msichal> to mi kup.
<Kwpolska> msichal: a dziala chociaz n64?
<msichal> nie wiem
<Kwpolska> konkretniej emu do n64?
<msichal> jest jakiś sensowny w paczkach?
<msichal> w repo znaczy
<msichal> w sumie w smb64 bym mógł pogarć
<msichal> nigdy nie przeszedłem, najwięcej chyba z 10 gwiazdek miałem
<Kwpolska> msichal: sm64*
<Kwpolska> msichal: w world, 64, sunshine, galaxy i galaxy 2 nie ma "bros."
<msichal> to literówka
<msichal> zauważyłem ale już nie chciałem fludzić
<msichal> ...bardziej niż normalnie
<Kwpolska> lolwut
<Kwpolska> tcsh: > who is smart
<Kwpolska> kwpolska pts/2        2010-12-25 19:10 (:0.0)
<kisielos> Kwpolska: ej jaką komendą uruchamia się instalator *.run ?
<Kwpolska> kisielos: chmod +x *.run; ./[nazwa pliku, wpisz pierwsze literki i tab]
<kisielos> Kwpolska: ok
<msichal> chyba zwykle nawet chmoda nie trzeba
<msichal> instalator sterowników nvidia?
<kisielos> msichal: na wszelki wypadek zrobie
<msichal> hm
<msichal> chociaż teraz
<msichal> to pewnie się tych nie użuwa
<msichal> tylko z repo pewnie
<Kwpolska> msichal: to zalezy
<Kwpolska> msichal: jak dostawca fajny to nei rzeba, jak idiota to trzeba
<msichal> ja zacząłem z linuksem bawienie sie
<Kwpolska> fajny -> daje ladnie pochmodowane, idiota -> daje w zipach
<msichal> jak zaczeli robić paczki
<Kwpolska> albo w innych rarach
<msichal> i trudno było powiedzieć jak to zainstalować
<msichal> czy z tego sh czy z paczek
<Kwpolska> msichal: pacman -U pakiet.pkg.tar.xz
<Dreadlish> pacman power :D
<msichal> jeszcze trzeba było jakeiś głupie dopiski do xorga robić
<msichal> później wymyślili to nvidia-xconfig czy coś
<msichal> coś co xorg.conf samo przerabiało jak trzeba
<kisielos> msichal: gdzie moge znalezć pak0.pk3 ?
<msichal> na płytce
<msichal> zresztą
<msichal> masz obraz płytki
<msichal> więc instalujesz to quake3-data czy coś z repo
<msichal> i tam masz instalator kompletny
<kisielos> msichal: instalator zassalem z neta
<kisielos> ioquake 3 arena
<msichal> Nie znaleziono pakietu, którego nazwa lub opis zawierałyby "sm64"
<msichal> mhm
<kisielos> i teraz szukam pak0.pk3
<Kwpolska> msichal: fail
<msichal> pewnie skrót
<Kwpolska> msichal: musisz znalezc sobie emu i ROM, a najlepiej to n64 i kartridz
<msichal> eee
<msichal> no, fail
<msichal> he
<msichal> dopiero zobaczyłem to co przekleiłem
<msichal> a n64 nie mam, kartridża tymbardziej, choć w sumie mógłbym pewnie od brata ciotecznego załatwic
<kisielos> lol ten pak0 ma 160 mb ?
<msichal> czemu nie?
<winter> 458M pak0.pk3
<msichal> 458M	./pak0.pk3
<kisielos> hah
<msichal> może szareware masz
<msichal> chociaż nie wiem czy q3 było
<winter> demo było
<kisielos> to pak0.pk3 jest prawie takie jak q3 arena xd
<msichal> jak sobie zegarek zsynchronizować?
<lotharek> npt
<pajki1> msichal: ja mam taki bnajer ze sie z atomowym synchronizuje
<msichal> z jakimś time.nist.gov czy innym serwerem
<lotharek> ntp*
<msichal> 25 Dec 19:25:49 ntpdate[10561]: step time server 192.43.244.18 offset 14.372717 sec
<Szatan> sob, 25 gru 2010, 19:37:08 CET
<qermit> msichal: ja uzywam tempus1.gum.gov.pl
<qermit> wzglednie tempus2
<msichal> pewnie różnice między serwerami na poziomie milisekund
<qermit> pewnie nawet mniej
<msichal> chyba zależy od tego skąd biorą ten czas
 * kisielos idzie zjeść kolacje
<Kwpolska> ja wierze pl.ntp.org
<msichal> 3 sekundy na pda miałem przesunięcia
<msichal> a na komputerze 14
<Kwpolska> pl.pool.ntp.org*
<msichal> a na pda chyba raczej wydaje mi się że rtc nie ma
 * Kwpolska rebootuje
<msichal> aptajm zepsujesz
<msichal> komu dłużej stoi?
<qermit> Kwpolska: wiesz że dostajesz wtedy losowy zegar czasu?
<kisielos> msichal: co miałeś na myśli ?
<kisielos> xd
<kisielos> msichal: jak uruchomić ioq3 bo w terminalu ioquake3 nie dziala
<msichal> ./ioquake3
<msichal> w folderze gdzie jest
<didek> Siemanko boty!
<kisielos> tak na cb wołają ? ;]
<Dreadlish> xD
<amkrankruleuen> :>
<didek> Odzywka pierwszoklasisty podstawówkowego ;)
<didek> Ja tam chciałbym być botem.
<didek> Oczywiście zachowując swoją umysłową integralność i świadomość.
<didek> Więc wg mnie to nie obelga, to komplement.
<kisielos> didek: zaprogramowanym na odpowiednie odzywki i zachowania
<kisielos> didek: wybacz ale ja wolałbym zachować wolną wole :D
<didek> Wydaje Ci się tylko, że masz wolną wolę.
<kisielos> didek: mówisz o matrixie ? xd
<didek> W gruncie rzeczy to kompilacja instynktów, uczuć, logicznego myślenia i narzuconych wzorców kulturowych.
<didek> (logiczne myślenie nie dotyczy kobiet)
<didek> kompilacja to chyba złe słowo, wolałbym właściwie "kombinację", rozpędziłem się :)
<kisielos> didek: tak dokładnie kobiety nie rozumują logicznie
<Szatan> didek: miałeś na TBS'ach na mnie czekać z wódką :/
<didek> Szatan, what? ;)
<didek> Dlaczego miałbym na Ciebie czekać z wódką, w dodatku na TBS'ach.
<Szatan> didek: coś do mnie mówiłeś :)
<didek> Ach, torrentow.
<didek> Dlaczego masz takie dziwne nicki :)
<kisielos> msichal: czy jak on się zainstlował w /home/kuba/ioquake3 to mogą być problemy z uruchamianiem ?
<msichal> obojętnie
<msichal> tylko że musi być razem z tymi pakami
<kisielos> msichal: to dziwne bo ja tam zainstalowalem ale wysakuje błąd
<msichal> nie mój cyrk, nie moje małpy.
<kisielos> wyskakuje że muszę zainstlować to gdzieś indziej by zagrać
<kisielos> przeinstaluje
<kisielos> pakami chodzi ci o pak0.pk3 ?
<didek> Ale skad ma ktokolwiek wiedzieć jaki masz błąd, co się dzieje konkretnie?
<didek> Chyba jakiś błąd chociaż do terminala musi wrzucać?
<winter> kisielos: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=61637 masz dziecię, poczytaj sobie
<kisielos> winter: dzięki za link
<didek> Boże, jak ja kocham święta.
<didek> Dzisiaj nie napisalem ani jednej linijki kody.
<mati75> bug się rodzi
<fi9o> Kod trucheeje
<fi9o> truchleje
<Dreadlis1> hyh
<Dreadlis1> wie ktoś jak bootstrapnąć slackware? :D
<lisu> re
<didek> nie kod a debug.
<didek> Dreadlish, Jak to bootstrap?
<Dreadlish> po polsku slackware z chroota
<Dreadlish> bo nie chce mi się nagrywać płyt, przewalać isoków na pendriva ani męczyć się z pxe
<didek> A co to za różnica czy slacka odpalasz z chroota czy cokolwiek innego linuksowego
<didek> Chroot to chroot ;)
<Dreadlish> kurden waflen
<Dreadlish> instalacja slackware z chroota
<Dreadlish> bym to zrobił
<Dreadlish> tylko za cholere nie wiem gdzie te walone pkgtoolsy on ma sourcesy
<Dreadlish> tak nie po polsku troche
<didek> http://www.unixwerk.eu/linux/slack/lvm2root.html
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> pofatyguję się o tego slackware
<Dreadlish> omg
<Dreadlish> przecież ten installpkg to tylko zasrany skrypt bashowy
<Szatan> Dreadlish: RTFM slapt-get :D
<Dreadlish> ale mi tylko trzeba installpkg samo
<Dreadlish> żeby paczki rozpakowało i wykonało skrypty jak należy
<Dreadlish> dobrz
<Dreadlish> już sobie zrobiłem
<Dreadlish> minimal chroot na pendrive
<termi> E: Nie udało się uzyskać blokady /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<termi> E: Nie udało się zablokować katalogu administracyjnego (/var/lib/dpkg/), czy inny proces go używa?
<termi> co z tym mozna zrobic?
<didek> prawopodobnie pierwsza sugestia - uzyj sudo
<didek> Druga sugestia masz odpalonego apta juz albo dpkg
<termi> no pisze ze mam odpalonego
<termi> ale ja go nie widze
<termi> i chodzi o to by go jakos zamknac
<didek> ps -aux | grep dpkg
<didek> ps -aux | grep apt-get
<didek> A najlepiej ps -aux i zobacz sam czy nie masz jaichs czegos zwiazanego z aptem
<termi> dpbra pokazuej mi ze root costam i mam
<termi> apt-get
<julek> czesc
<didek> hm ale na pewno nei masz odpalonych jakichs automatycznych aktualizacji ani nic w tym stylu?
<termi> no patrz
<termi> instalowalem wine
<termi> az do momentu kiedy sie pokazuje okno z licencja
<termi> trzeba wcisnc ok
<termi> a ja przypadkiem zamknalem terminakl
<termi> terminal
<termi> no i to tam gdzies sobie jest
<termi> i ja chce to poprostu zatrzymac
<termi> albo dokonczyc
<didek> hm to juz zaczelo istalowac ;)
<termi> wiem
<termi> ale nie skonczylo
<didek> Musisz przerwac instalacje ale rozsypie ci to apta i  bedziesz msuial uzyc apt-cache clean conajmniej
<didek> Wiec killall apt-get
<termi> apt wyczyszczony
<termi> teraz trzeba te dpkg wywalic
<termi> obra poradzielm sobie :)
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> uporałem się z tym chrootem slackwarowym
<termi> dpkg -- help sie klania :)
<termi> btw to normalne ze na mocnym kompie progamy odpalone przez wine zamulaja>
<termi> >?
<Dreadlish> termi: tak
<termi> i nie da sie nic z tym zrobic?
<Dreadlish> hmm - niestety to nie jest winapi zrobione przez ms
<Dreadlish> tylko scratch i reverse-engeneering
<Dreadlish> a więc kupa
<termi> yhy
<termi> tak pytam zeby miec pewnosc czy czasem to nie moja wina :)
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> czasem sie zdaży że coś nie muli
<Dreadlish> ale tak to mulu jest równe
<Dreadlish> :D
<Enlik> To że nie jest to oryginalna implementacja nie znaczy, ze musi byc przez to wolniejsza ;
<Enlik> :]
<Dreadlish> ale tu tak jest enlik :D
<Enlik> Czemu niby?
<Dreadlish> załączałeś kiedyś np. photoshopa cs2 pod wine?
<Enlik> Kazdy robil mniej wiecej po swojemu, ale rownie (nie)wydajnie
<Enlik> Nie
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<termi> ja zalaczylem tylko steama i odczuwam wyrazny spadek wydajnosci
<Dreadlish> a że steam jest mulisty to nie należy się dziwić
<Enlik> Jeśli szukać przyczyny, no to pewnie nie to, że rev eng, ale że tłumaczone jest (może gadam głupoty) na API linuchowe
<Dreadlish> api linuchowe nie jest zbyt bogate
<Enlik> e tam nie jest
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> sam kernel daje ci troche
<Dreadlish> ale reszta to glibc
<Dreadlish> i inne gnu rzeczy
<Enlik> Zalezy o czym piszesz - api jądra, Xlib, Qt czy co tam
<Enlik> Wszystko do kupy i jest tego
<Dreadlish> ja nie wiem jak to rysuje
<Dreadlish> by trzeba byłoby zagłębić się w kod
<Enlik> Ano, ciekawe jak Wine to robi
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> dziwi mnie slackware
<Dreadlish> w grupie A, która jest konieczna
<Dreadlish> pchają to co trzeba i troche syfu
<Dreadlish> a w grupie AP która już nie jest konieczna
<Enlik> Mnie też, że takie distro jak to o nie ma fajnego sposoby inst. przez chroot
<Dreadlish> pchają potrzebne rzeczy i troche syfu
<Dreadlish> ludzie
<Dreadlish> slackpkg w ap...
<Enlik> Ciekawe ile % uzytkownkow Sw używa takich narzędzi ;p
<kklimonda> slackpkg do zycia niepotrzebny.
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> ja zawsze installpkg
<Dreadlish> z repository.slacky.eu
<Dreadlish> albo z sourców
<Enlik> Lepiej ręcznie tysiąć pińcet rzeczy dociągać?
<Dreadlish> Enlik: czasem - tak
 * lisu ziewa
<Enlik> Tak ja dawno temu deby ;)
<Dreadlish> ja lubie właśnie slackware za to że można z niego wszystko wyrąbać
<Dreadlish> i wszystko wsadzić bez zależności
<Enlik> Toteż myślałem, żeby na partycję ~600 MB wrąbać sobie
<kklimonda> Enlik: slack to taka dystrybucja, ze raz stawiasz, drukujesz sobie dyplom, i instalujesz cos innego ;)
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: popieram
<Enlik> kklimonda: hehe ;)
<Dreadlish> 216M sama mustbe grupa A
<Dreadlish> paczki 54mb
<didek> Boże dlaczego QT jest takie nieznośne
<Dreadlish> didek: bo to qt...
<Enlik> didek: pod jakim-z aspektem?
<Enlik> „każdym!”
<kklimonda> didek: bo Qt z zalozenia ma byc rownie nieznosne na kazdej platformie jaka wspiera. To sie nazywa przenosnosc ;)
<Dreadlish> ja nie wiem jak ktoś może użytkować slackware na codzień
<Dreadlish> tzn. może się da
<Dreadlish> ale jak się nie majstruje przy systemie
<Enlik> Na serwerach przede wsz chyba
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: niektorzy instaluja system i tyle - za pare lat update robia.
<Dreadlish> Enlik: ja widuje serwery z ubu, debianem, centosem i gentoo
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: ja raz miesiąc zapomniałem updatować to kazało ściągać 300mb :D
<Enlik> Dreadlish: prawidłowo
<kklimonda> ja przez dwa lata mialem dystrybucje w ktorej robilem update jak cos go potrzebowalo
<Enlik> kklimonda: a security do lasu?
<Dreadlish> Enlik: tak.
<didek> QT jako framework ma nieznośnie napisaną dokumentacje
<kklimonda> Enlik: a moze to elektroniczna maszyna do pisania?
<didek> Chociaż i tak lepiej niż inne frameworki, ale nie mogę się czasem połapać ;)
<Enlik> kklimonda: widzisz, szkoda narażać takową na zhackowanie!
<Skrzyp> Hej
<Enlik> sqlite ma fajnie rozrysowane sqele
<Enlik> btw.
<Dreadlish> Enlik: znam gościa co ma gentoo i używa kernela 2,4
<Enlik> Dreadlish: ale zapewne zaktualizowanego jądra 2.4
<kklimonda> 2.4 jest ciagle wspierane wiec to nie jest jakis straszny wyczyn. Gentoo to inna sprawa, jeszcze na serwerze pewnie..
<Enlik> Jejku, jeszcze jest swaret i slapt-get
<Enlik> Aż się mi zapomnialo
<didek> Enlik, gdyby sqlite było JAKIMKOLWIEK GUI :D
<Enlik> No acz nie jest ;)
<Dreadlish> Enlik: nie aktualizował go 3 miesiące
<Dreadlish> Enlik: bo ma na gentoo-sources, a wywalili przecież 2.4 z portage
<Enlik> Rozumiem, że czeka na 2.8, by 2.6 walnąć
<Dreadlish> Enlik: nie, nie czeka - ten komputer "stoi" odłogiem
<Dreadlish> i jest włączany wtedy kiedy ubuntu siadnie na kłaptopie
<Dreadlish> fajnie to wygląda - cała rodzinka na ubuntu
<Enlik> o
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> installpkg (2kb) + standardowy toolchain linuchowy = chroot slackware
<lisu> spokojnej nocy nara
<didek> Dreadlish, może i fajnei ale nie za bardzo kompatybilnie :D
<Dreadlish> tzn. możliwość instalacji
<Dreadlish> nie mówie że to jest już cały slack
<Quintasan> \o
<Szatan> <spam>
<Szatan> http://www.wprost.pl/ar/224262/Tusk-chcialbym-cofnac-czas-Powiedzialbym-Lechowi-Kaczynskiemu-cos-serdecznego/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2aomqfk> (at www.wprost.pl)
<Szatan> </spam>
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> 1,2gb a + ap + k + l
<Dreadlish> a gdzie tu jeszcze n i xorg?
<PushUpek> ?
<Dreadlish> slackware...
<PushUpek> mhm
<PushUpek> po co ci slack?
<Dreadlish> pendrive, nudzi mi sie, i tak go pewnie za 20 min wywale
<PushUpek> hehe
<Dreadlish> na gentoo-pl mnie nie lubią :(
<Dreadlish> tzn. qermit mnie nie lubi nie wiem za co
<qermit> Dreadlish: nie jesteś godzien nawet mojej pogardy
<PushUpek> coś zrobił?
<Dreadlish> qermit: jak mnie nie lubisz to poprostu to powiedz a nie objeżdżasz to tak na około
<qermit> a kto mówił że nie lubie
<Dreadlish> poprostu tak to dla mnie lekko wygląda
<Dreadlish> wg mnie
<qermit> oj to musial bym wszystkich nielubic
<Dreadlish> jak chcesz poprostu poprawić swoje samopoczucie to wal - mnie już bardziej nie zdołujesz
<qermit> ja poprostu wszystkim dokuczam od dziecinstwa
<Dreadlish> a mi sie noga wywinęła i spadłem z krzesła z tej okazju
<Dreadlish> okazji*
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp, jesteś?
<Dreadlish> wystarczy zobaczyć na namelista żeby oznajmić że go nie ma
<spontaniczny> Ja z komórki siedze.
<Dreadlish> acha
<spontaniczny> Muszę sobie to ogarnąć
<gtriderxc> jest tu jakiś cFFFańak??
<qermit> gtriderxc: to daj piataka
<gtriderxc> :)
<spontaniczny> Cwaniak płaci dwie dychy.
<gtriderxc> jest taka akcja, ze chcialbym postawic serwer dhcp na zmiennym adrsie IP i miec do niego dostęp. znacie moze jakiś myk żeby można było nim zdalnie administrować? powiedzmy skrypt, który wysyłałby mi maila z aktualnym adresem IP, przydzielonym przez ISP. chyba, żeby mi sie łączył z jakąś stroną http, która by łykała IP serwera. macie jakis pomySł??
<gtriderxc> *dostp zdalny
<Dreadlish> dhcp?
<gtriderxc> no to juz w sumie obojetnie chyba. powiedzmy ze stawiam armate pod tytulem Ubuntu serwer
<gtriderxc> &
<gtriderxc> chce do niej miec dostep zdalny
<Dreadlish> to sobie walnij poprostu dyndnsa...
<gtriderxc> a powie mi ktos jak to dziala czy mam googlowac??
<gtriderxc> to sieinstaluje normalnego klienta dns??
<Dreadlish> ddclienta
<Dreadlish> poprostu daje ci alias w bardziej łykliwym stylu niż ip
<Dreadlish> i masz go stale
<Dreadlish> a nie zmiennie
<gtriderxc> ale to jest jakas usługa zewnetrzna z serwerem posredniczącym??
<office> tak
<gtriderxc> ok THX
<office> www.dyndns.com/
<office> np
<gtriderxc> ThX
<syngress> http://graphic.org.pl/images/opt1291239214v.png hehehe mocne :-)
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-26
<jacekowski> o co mu chodzilo?
<jacekowski> serwer dhcp na zmiennym ip
<office> ze ma linuxa na zmiennym ip
<office> na nim dhcp
<office> i chce sie na niego logowac chui wie skad
<office> nawetr jak sie ip zmieni ;p
<office> tak go zrozumialem ;p
<anemus> heh teamviewer na linuxa w wine chodzi ;/
<anemus> ale chodzi...
<bikstopa> ku**a
<bikstopa> ludzie sa pop*****ni
<Enlik> Poleci ktoś mały windowsowy serwer WWW typu portable z CGI? :O
<bikstopa> Enlik: daj /quit zanim ktos zobaczy twoja wypowiedz, bo zacznie sie lincz :D
<Enlik> :)
<bikstopa> jesli ktos nie akceptuje w plat poprzez allegro, to moze byc podejrzane?
<ari-tczew> bikstopa: może po prostu ktoś nie lubi tej formy płatności (np. ja ide tylko na przelew. ewentualnie za pobraniem jak gość ma dużo pozytywów)
<bikstopa> a dlaczego ktos ma jej nie lubiec? ;'d
<bikstopa> jest to wygodne i szybkie. od kiedy wprowadzili to uzywam
<bikstopa> zrobilem juz na 1k~  zakupow przez ten system
<bikstopa> lol. dlaczego nie da sie kupic drukarek do ktorych tusze sa bardzo tanie. a do tych co da sie kupic sa drogie ? xD
<Mirimon> czołem
<ari-tczew> bikstopa: o to właśnie chodzi, żeby nas doić na kase z tymi tuszami
<bikstopa> chyba zamowie wydruk w drukarni
<bikstopa> taniej mnie wyjdzie ;d
<spontaniczny> Jak nazywa się inne narzedzie niż gdmsetup do zarządzania gdm
<spontaniczny> Hop, hop! Jest tu ktoś?
<Szatan> spontaniczny: ya
<mati75> zief
<Szatan> pryviet mati75
<Mat_Matan> bry
<lotharek> hi
<Mat_Matan> hmmm... 16 znaków...
 * Mat_Matan zastanawia się nad zmainą IDE do c++ [geany jednak nie jest fajne]
<Mat_Matan> co polecacie?
<qermit> Mat_Matan: vim
<termi> qermit: dlaczego ta komenda  sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/wine.desktop otwiera mi pusty plik jak on nie jest pusty?
<FiFU> sudo cat /usr/share/applications/wine.desktop
<termi> FiFU: ale ja potrzebuje zedytowac go :)
<FiFU> zobacz czy ma jakas zawartosc przez cat.
<termi> ma
<termi> pokazuje mi
<termi> jak otwiram w w gnomecomadner to tez jak daje edycja to ejt
<termi> to jest*
<termi> a jak daje nano czy te gedit to otwiera puste
<FiFU> sudo su
<FiFU> na jedno wyjdzie ;z
<termi> dobra inaczej zrobi e:)
<scx> Dzien Dobry
<scx> Poszukuje wtyczki do Firefoksa, ktora blokowalaby wyswietlanie objektow Flash (lub ogolnie wszystkich wtyczek), ale pozwalala w prosty sposob na odblokowanie zawartosci
<qermit> termi: a gedit przyjmuje jakies parametry?
<office> i jak ida poszukiwania
<scx> Z tego co kojarze, Epiphany/SwfDec posiadal taka mozliwosc, ze odtwarzal animacje Flash dopiero po kliknieciu na nie
<scx> Czy cos podobnego mozliwe jest w Firefoksie ze standardowa wtyczka Flasha od Adobe?
<termi> nie juz sobie to edytuje w mc
<termi> hmm wyglada na to ze chyba dostep jest zabroniony dlatego nie wyswietla minic
<termi> res kompa i gedit dziala normalnie
<msichal> unetbootin mi znienacka reboot zaproponował
<msichal> i kliknąłem :<
<Dreadlish> elo
<druniu> hello
<winter> ew
<winter> re
<Dreadlish> elo
<Dreadlish> slackware ssie :<
<winter> Dreadlish: masz slacka?
<Dreadlish> winter: instalowałem od wczoraj na pendrive
<winter> to pamiętaj o slackbuildsach i sbo
<Dreadlish> niestety nie moge za cholere wybadać jakie moduły na bootowanie z usba =.=
<winter> bez tego naprawdę ssie
<Dreadlish> a jak już są to "no root devices found"
<Dreadlish> już kurde nawet gentoo prędzej na pendriva 8gb wrzuce
<Dreadlish> bo w gentoo przynajmniej skrypty inita da sie zjeść
<Dreadlish> a tam dupa
<Dreadlish> gdzie co jak - niewiadomo
<winter> slack jest prosty, poczytaj slackbooka
<winter> idę sobie kawę walnąć
<Dreadlish> idź
<Dreadlish> zapal po drodze
<winter> re
<winter> wróciłem z kawą
<Dreadlish> szybki jesteś
<winter> bo już mi się woda zagotowała
<Dreadlish> to i tak szybki jesteś :D
<Dreadlish> a tam dupakurde
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> by coś zrobił na at91 i spróbował zrobić "diy linux-running board"
<msichal> niby jest bios update do mojego della
<msichal> ale nawet nie napisali co zmienia
<msichal> http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?os=BIOSA&catid=-1&dateid=-1&impid=-1&osl=EN&typeid=BIOS&formatid=-1&servicetag=LFE4A&SystemID=DIM_PNT_P3C_L___r&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en&TabIndex=&scanSupported=False&scanConsent=False
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2djgwzj> (at support.dell.com)
<msichal> i strasznie długie linki jeszcze dają
<Dreadlish> no wiesz
<Dreadlish> nie chce im sie przesyłać postem :D
<msichal> pewnie 2/3 tych parametrów niepotrzena
<msichal> jak w gugle
<senemedar> ąż
<msichal> a sane dalej mi nie pozwala skanować
<msichal> tylko z roota działa
<Dreadlish> no to zobacz sobie prawa do urządzenia...
<msichal> właśnie niby ustawiłem
<msichal> w jakimś tam jego konfigu
<msichal> ale dalej dupa
<Dreadlish> slackware jest debilne - wczoraj próbując zainstalować na pendrivie przez przypadek kilka paczek poszło mi na archa i teraz cały basesystem musze rpzewalać
<msichal> sprawdzić musze
<spontaniczny> W oo jest narzedzie do skanowania
<Dreadlish> msichal: a jesteś w grupie?
<msichal> jakiej?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> tego urządzenia
<msichal> jak sprawdzic do jakiej należy?
<Dreadlish> lsem...
<msichal> hm
<msichal> prostacko troche :>
<Dreadlish> prosto
<Dreadlish> a nie prostacko :D
<msichal> nawet nie weim jak się nazywa
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> pod co masz skaner podłączony?
<msichal> uesbe
<mati75> Szatan: privet
<winter> burp
<BlessJah> rzut izometryczny, strategia turowa, strzelanka, dowodzimy grupa najemnikow i strzelamy do wrogow, gra wydana przed 2005 rokiem, pamietam ze nazwa dawala sie skracac do dwu-trzyliterowego skroto, komus sie moze kojarzy o czym mowie?
<elwin013> cześć :)
<M3rc> elo elo
<webnull> cześć
<M3rc> Was tez dopada swiateczna nuda? :P
<Ciaho> taa
<M3rc> jakies pomysly na jej zabicie?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ja właśnie wysadziłem w kosmos router
<Dreadlish> i jestem z tego ucieszony
<M3rc> odpada :p
<M3rc> gdybym mi router padl to juz w ogole bym sie zaplakal :D
<Dreadlish> tzn. przez przypadek zrobiłem 220v na obwodzie 3,3v xD
<M3rc> hehe :D
<elwin013> Dreadlish: co to za różnica :P
<elwin013> :D
<Dreadlish> hmm...
<Dreadlish> jakieś 206,7V?
<elwin013> ;-)
<elwin013> to coś Ty z nim robił? :P
<Dreadlish> hmm.. diody lutowałem po polsku, a nie jak były po chińsku
<M3rc> patriota :D
<Dreadlish> a co <coolface>
<Dreadlish> i zostały mi działające diody :DDDD
<Dreadlish> a w routerze wszystkie kondensatory sobie powybuchały
<M3rc> czyli router do luftu
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> i tak miał iść na śmietnik
<Dreadlish> ale nie miałem dobrego powodu
<M3rc> teraz jest idealny :D
<Dreadlish> tak :D
<M3rc> bynajmniej poszerzyles swoja wiedze
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej*
<Dreadlish> w zasadzie to jej nie poszerzyłem
<M3rc> na temat budowy i ukladow w routerach
<M3rc> a jaki to router byl?
<Dreadlish> żędzimax
<Dreadlish> znasz taką firmę?
<M3rc> :D
<M3rc> niestety
<Dreadlish> jeszcze mam drugiego
<Dreadlish> na którym śmiga openwrt
<Dreadlish> (all hail linux)
<M3rc> to teraz sie przyda pewnie
<M3rc> czy juz na nim smigasz?
<Dreadlish> teraz to śmigam na szajsboksie
<Dreadlish> który jutro idzie spowrotem do dostawcy xD
<Dreadlish> na jego miejsce włazi jakiś pentagram
<Dreadlish> a za nim już moja sieć czyli wrt54g
<M3rc> ty chociaz cos robisz, ja umieram z nudow - zaraz mnie szlag trafi ;/
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> jak nudzi ci sie to postaw linucha :D
<M3rc> a byla taka opcja
<M3rc> i chyba sie za to wezme, ale na virtualbox'ie
<Szatan> M3rc: postaw gentoo
<M3rc> Gentoo?
<M3rc> Szatan: why?
<winter> żentó
<Szatan> M3rc: tam się nie nudzisz
<M3rc> mam ochote przetestowac BT 4 i chyba za niego sie wezme...
<M3rc> Szatan: fakt :D
<M3rc> z Gentoo nie mozna sie nudzic :D
<bt4> witam
<Dreadlish> dobrz
<Szatan> M3rc: Masz tutaj bt4 :D
<Dreadlish> mój stary pc za długo działa na archu
<Dreadlish> REINSTALL!
<Szatan> Dreadlish: nie! dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda :D
<M3rc> Dreadlish: :D
<elwin013> Dreadlish: za dużo wolnego czasu? :D
<M3rc> chyba tak
<Dreadlish> elwin013: wolne do 3 ?
<Dreadlish> Szatan: 160gb z /dev/zero? to na sacie nawet za wolne będzie
<elwin013> Dreadlish: wolne, wolne. Ja mam potem jakieś 8 dni do szkoły i znów dwa tygodnie wolnego ;-)
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Szatan> Dreadlish: jak na sata wyciągasz 30 MB-80 MB/s
<Dreadlish> elwin013: jakie województwo? :D
<Dreadlish> elwin013: bo ja tak samo mam :D
<elwin013> Dreadlish: lubelskie :P A Ty?
<swistak35> bryy
<Dreadlish> elwin013: podkarpackie - granica z lubelskim :D
<elwin013> bryy swistak35
<Szatan> ave swistak35
<M3rc> fajne dziewczyny sa w lubelskim :p
<swistak35> film ogladam, akurat miejsce na irc
<elwin013> Dreadlish: przyznaj się ile od Ciebie jest do Lublina/Zamościa :P
<elwin013> M3rc: ano są, są ^_^
<swistak35> ping do serwera z issi 1013 ms, fajnie się pisze ; d
<M3rc> swista35: co ogladasz?
<swistak35> Shutter Island
<M3rc> i jak?
<swistak35> przed chwilą próbołwame znaleźć linki/torrenta do Jumpin Jack Flash  i nie ma : O
<elwin013> swistak35: coś dużo, do mnie są po 60ms
<M3rc> swistak35: warto?
<swistak35> elwin013: transmission w tle
<elwin013> swistak35: co ściągasz? :P
<swistak35> M3rc: dopiero zaczynam
<M3rc> czaje czaje
<swistak35> Dreadlish: jak matma? : P
<Dreadlish> swistak35: tzn?
<swistak35> elwin013: zgodnie z polityką kana łu, odpowiem - kopie zapasowe ; d
<swistak35> Dreadlish: dalej same 5 bez nauki? : S
<Dreadlish> swistak35: hmm... tak :D
<elwin013> Dreadlish: jak możesz? :D
<Dreadlish> normalnie :DDDDD
<swistak35> : /
<Dreadlish> raczej nei no
<M3rc> kozak?
<Dreadlish> same 5 to to nie są
<M3rc> :D
<Dreadlish> ale żadnej 3 nie ma
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej
<swistak35> elwin013: myślę czy iść do Voodoo na sylwestra czy pouczyć się i wziąc udział w Coolspocie
 * M3rc poszedl po kawe...
<Dreadlish> idź na sylwka
<Dreadlish> :D
<elwin013> swistak35: Dreadlish dobrze radzi :P idź na imprezę :D
<PushUpek> najlepiej się uczy na kacu :D
<swistak35> te, ten Social Network
<swistak35> to niby na faktach oparta jest?
 * M3rc powrocil
<winter> swistak35: tak
<M3rc> Social, nie
<swistak35> mhm ; d
<M3rc> na podstawie ksiazki "miliarderzy z przypadku" czy cus
<elwin013> swistak35: mówią, że nie ;P
<Dreadlish> mnie tam wali
<Dreadlish> wystarczy że ten mark to kde2 używa
<swistak35> M3rc: no tak, ale czy ta książka nie była na podstawie faktów?
<M3rc> :D
<winter> swistak35: jest, kurwa
<bt4> winter, po sztuce ??
<M3rc> swistak35: watpie, musialby napisac to ktos kto zajebiscie zna Marka Z.
<elwin013> Dreadlish: i ściąga wgetem zdjęcia
<bt4> bo właśnie przyniosłem ze sklepu
<winter> bt4: jak najbardziej ;-)]
<winter> ja tez mam jeszcze
<winter> 1
<Dreadlish> elwin013: i edytuje pliki w vimie
<M3rc> on sam powiedzial, ze w filmie tylko zgadza sie to, ze nosil takie koszulki w tym czasie, reszta to bulszit :D
<M3rc> ale w sumie, jaka roznica
<M3rc> wazne, ze uzywal KDE 2 tak jak pisal Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> ważne, że używał
<Dreadlish> poza tym fabuła się zgadza
<elwin013> poza tym całkiem miło się ogląda :P
<Dreadlish> nom
<swistak35> elwin013: ta
<M3rc> film jest mega!
<Dreadlish> ja mam wersje z "propety of juniwersal stadios"
<elwin013> był już ktoś może na najnowszym Tronie?
<winter> nawet widać output wgeta jak skrypta zapuszcza :-P
<qermit> elwin013: 15 chyba wchodzi
 * M3rc z/w
<qermit> a nie 25 czyli wczoraj
<elwin013> qermit: to na stronie mojego kina mają złe info "2010-12-31 (Polska) 2010-12-16 (Świat)" :P co nie zmienia faktu, że już grają :P
<Dreadlish> moje kino "To Porządne Biurowe" mówi że na świecie już jest
<Dreadlish> a więc jak rtorrenta ściągnę, to spróbuje znaleść kopię zapasową :D
<qermit> Dreadlish: a masz 3D?
<Dreadlish> qermit: na dole pdpdobnie
<Dreadlish> qermit: tzn ta
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> może wreszcie do czegoś użyje tego kompa co stoi od miesiąca 24h/7
<bikstopa> to miesiac czy 7 ? :D
<Dreadlish> 24 w tygodniu
<Dreadlish> od miesiąca
<bikstopa> 24 w tygodniu? czyli 4 godziny dziennie? :D
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> sorryt
<bikstopa> xD
<Dreadlish> [dreadlish@dead ~]$ uptime 15:48:43 up 20 days, 18:39,  2 users,  load average: 0.18, 0.24, 0.28
<Dreadlish> prościej?
<Dreadlish> był reboot w międzyczasie
<maf2> witam
<Dreadlish> elo
<maf2> Własnie robiłem aktualke i wyskakuje mi coś takiego http://wklej.org/id/444739/
<maf2> jakiś błąd w initramfs-tools
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Dreadlish> initramfs nie chce sie robić
<maf2> czyli ?
<Dreadlish> .: 4: Can't open /scripts/functions
<Dreadlish> .: 4: Can't open /scripts/functions
<Dreadlish> coś mu sie rypło
<bt4> sprawa się rypła
<maf2> no tyle wiem ale co z tym zrobić ?:)
<maf2> to wina u mnie systemu czy coś skopali z aktualizacją ?
<maf2> bo nie wiem
<qermit> maf2: moze bys miejsce na dysku zrobil?
<qermit> gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<maf2> 4 giga jest
<maf2> wolnego na tym dysku z systemem
<qermit> maf2: skoro tak twierdzisz
<maf2> germit: a może mu o boot chodzić
<qermit> maf2: qermit nie germit ślepcze
<maf2> bo tam faktycznie mało i muszę zawsze na nowe jądro robić miejsce
<maf2> takie sobie boot zrobiłem śmieszny :/
<maf2> zaraz to sprawdze
<qermit> maf2: ile masz miejsca na /boot zrobione?
<Dreadlish> wywal stare vmlinuzy i initrdki
<maf2> tak że dwa jądra ledwo wchodzą i już miejsca nie ma. Czyli moge zaktualizować a potem stare muszę zaraz wywalić
<maf2> kiedyś przeinstaluje to zrobie więcej
<Dreadlish> to ile ty tego robiłeś?
<maf2> jakieś 50 mega xD
<maf2> się nie śmiać
<maf2> to dawno było i nie widziałem ile dać
<maf2> i za mało dałem
<maf2> :/
<winter> /dev/sda9             478M   54M  399M  12% /boot
<winter> no najwyraźniej
<winter> to teraz gpartedem zmień rozmiar z livecd i uaktualnij jajko z chroota
<winter> jeśli podołasz
<qermit> maf2: 50MB to dużo
<qermit> maf2: a jaki system plikół?
<qermit> plików
<maf2> ext4
<winter> qermit: zobacz ile u mnie jest zajęte
<qermit> maf2: przekonwertuj sobie do ext2
<winter> ja mam ext2
<qermit> winter: na 50MB cały system moge sobie postawić
<winter> na ubuntu
<winter> qermit: mówimy o ubuntu
<qermit> myślałem że o /boot
<winter> i rozwiązaniach z canonical
<suitch> czesc qermit
<winter> tak /boot, 50mb to za mało
<qermit> suitch: czesc bobas
<winter> suitch: cześć
<maf2> dobra usunołem wersje 2.6.35-23 i zostawiłem z końcówką 24
<maf2> i poszło
<maf2> dzięki za pomoc :)
<maf2> miejsca nie miał po prostu
<winter> maf2: przy następnym upgrade zonowu będzies miał ten problem
<maf2> po prostu muszę stare jądro usuwac po aktualizacji i miejsca starczy
<winter> dlatego zalecam zrobić to o czym pisałem wyżej
<winter> jak chcesz, nie płacz tylko później tutaj
<maf2> nie da rady bo mam zaszyfrowane całe dyski więc zmiana rozmiaru nie wchodzi w grę
<maf2> bym musiał całe przeinstalować
<winter> no to peszek
<maf2> jak będzie nowe wydanie to się pomęcze i zrobię sobie czystą instalkę
<maf2> na razie się pomęczę
<maf2> z tym tak jak jest :)
<elwin013> zawsze można /boot mieć na chociażby pendrive ;-)
<qermit> maf2: jak zrobisz sobie na ext2 /boot to nie bedziesz mial problemu az tak duzego
<qermit> elwin013: albo na partycji /
<maf2> boot mam oddzielny pewnie ze względu na szyfrowanie
<winter> o własnie, przekopiuj dane i zmień fstab
<elwin013> qermit: ta, lecz tutaj chodzi o szyfrowanie
<maf2> musi być osobno
<winter> nie musis
<elwin013> masz może obok siebie /boot i /? :D
<winter> przekopij dane z /boot do jakiegoś katalogu, odmonuj boot, przekopije dane z tego katalogu do /boot na root i usuń wpis z fstaba
<suitch> to niech robi mniejsze jadro
<suitch> \o/
<maf2> winter: ale jak jak cały dysk jest zaszyfrowany. To potem system ni wystartuje tak mi się wydaje :)
<Skrzyp> Hej
<maf2> boot jest na osobnym dysku dlatego że jest niezaszyfrowany
<winter> wytaruje
<maf2> tak mi się wydaje
<winter> nie bój żaby
<elwin013> no nie wystartuje, bo grub nie odszyfruje Ci partycji do bootowania
<elwin013> przynajmniej jedynka, grub2 to nie wiem
<maf2> no właśnie
<winter> trzeba uaktualizować grub.conf i tyle
<winter> i nie ma bata :->
<suitch> przeciez kernel ma z 5 mb
<suitch> :/
<Skrzyp> Jak grub2 ma moduł do truecrypta to zaskoczy
<elwin013> winter: rzeczy odpowiedzialne za szyfrowanie masz w jądrze, grub1 nie da rady ;P
<winter> to grub2 jest
<maf2> initrd.img-2.6.35-24-generic 16 zajmuje mega coś
<winter> grub2 jest domyśly obecnie w łubuduntu
<winter> ale co tam, rób jak chcesz
<Skrzyp> Ta
<maf2> łączenie wychodzi 27,4 mega w boot u mnie
<winter> ja bym to już dawno rozwiązał
<maf2> jak zaktualizuje to razy 2
<elwin013> winter: o, serio dwójka jest domyślna? o.O dobrze wiedzieć
<maf2> czyli troche zajmuje
<suitch> mi zajmuje 3,2 mb
<elwin013> u mnie na Archu /boot zajmuje 12MB
<suitch> i 3 mb logo
<elwin013> w tym 8MB fallback
<maf2> ja mam 64 bitową wersję
<maf2> może dlatego
<maf2> nie wiem :D
<suitch> ja tez
<maf2> to nie rozumię
<suitch> pewnie macie smieci wkompilowane
<winter> inne configy pewnie
<suitch> niepotrzebne
<winter> i initrd
<suitch> ja nie mam initrd
<suitch> bo mi sie nie chce kombinowac -__
<suitch> -
<winter> suitch: nie śmieci tylko uniwersalne jajko
<winter> z wkompilowanymi modułami
<suitch> a co przekladasz ten dysk ciagle z komputera do komputera?
<suitch> ja nawet nie moge bo mam jakas dziwna plombe
<winter> nie ale różni ludzie mają różne sprzęty a ubuntu jest jedno
<suitch> pewnie przez licencje na windowsa
<Skrzyp> Albo chce go rozhackować
<suitch> a ktos zabrania kompilowac sobie wlasny?
<elwin013> winter, suitch: jądro Archa - 1,5MB ;-)
<winter> plus moduły
<winter> bez modułów nie możesz nawet tyłka sobie tym podetrzeć
<Skrzyp> Ta
<suitch> monolityczne moze miec spokojnie niecale 3 mb
<suitch> czy jak sie nazywa takie z wszystkim w srodku
 * winter pije trzeciego zubra
<winter> suitch: ty mówisz o architektórze jądra a nie o ilości modułów wkompilowanych
<suitch> totez mowie ze to sie raczej inaczej nazywa
<winter> tak samo
<winter> tez monolityczne
<suitch> to co mowie
 * bt4 pije 1 tyskie
 * mati75 nie znalazł otwartego sklepu
 * bt4 ma do sklepu 10 m
<winter> mati75: knajpy są otwarte, możesz wziąć na wynos jak my
<suitch> na prezent wam nie dali?
<mati75> winter: jeszcze cos w lodówce mam
<winter> jak szliśmy po piwo to spotkaliśmy dzieciaki z okolicy i zapytałem się czy wiedzą gdzie tu jest sklep otwarty
<winter> jeden odpowiedział, no tamten od piętnastej do czternastej :-D
<maf2> żabki sa otwarte standardowo
 * winter *facepalm*
<maf2> ja mam w pobliżu akurat
<maf2> wczoraj szedłem to widziałem że żabka otwarta się zdziwiłem
<maf2> ale widać oni zawsze pracują
<winter> w wigilie były zamknięte
<bt4> ja mam w pobliżu cpn który jest 24/h otwarty jest piwo i ceny mniej wiecej jak w sklepie ze 20 gr drożej...
<maf2> ja w sumie stację też mam
<maf2> niedalekgo
<maf2> ale jakoś tam nie bywam
<maf2> stacje masz nie cpn cpn to centrala produktów naftowych xD
<maf2> no ale wszyscy mówią cpn :D
<bt4> he
<maf2> to nie prl już
<maf2> :)
<bt4> niee ?;]
<maf2> nie widziałeś ?:)
<maf2> to już wiesz
<bt4> dzięki
<maf2> nie ma za co
 * bt4 słucha Eric Clapton - Tulsa time 
<winter> (1988) Metallica - ...And Justice For All/01 - Blackened.flac
<bt4> winter, nono...
<winter> :->
<bt4> dobre kawałki maja zwłąszcza te starsze
<Mat_Matan> bry
<bt4> cześć
<swistak35> Oglądał ktoś Sons of Anarchy?
<bt4> Mat_Matan, z czego masz interneta ?
<Mat_Matan> bt4: z orangutana -.-
<bt4> Mat_Matan, jaki modem
<Mat_Matan> bt4: option icon 225
<Mat_Matan> dobry
<bt4> Mat_Matan, tez to mam
<Mat_Matan> network menager wykrywa go bez jęku
<bt4> nie masz czasami tak ze zwalnia do zera i poźniej znów przyspiesza ???
<bt4> albo łąpie zawiechy na jakis czas ??
<Mat_Matan> ta
<bt4> *łapie
<Mat_Matan> ale to chyba normalka z gsm
<Mat_Matan> zawiechy to nie
<bt4> czasami szlak mnie tradia
<bt4> *trafia
<bt4> albo lubi się czasami rozłączyć ...
 * Mat_Matan jutro dzwoni z żalami do orangutana
<Mat_Matan> bt4: takie ananasy to ja miałem gdy miałem win
<Skrzyp> Pewnie będą mieli kaca
<Mat_Matan> pod lin nie ma takich problemów
<swistak35> wiem
<bt4> Mat_Matan, mi się wydaje ze jak łaczyłem się przez kppp to lepiej to chodziło
<swistak35> może tu znajdę kogoś, kto obejrzał Battlestar Galacticę
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: nowy rok dopiero będzie z Pt na So :P
<swistak35> i wie jak to się ogląda
<Skrzyp> Ale po świętach... :)
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: widziałeś fight club podziemny krąg?
<bt4> Mat_Matan, ja chyba zainwestuje w nowy modemik
<swistak35> niet
<Mat_Matan> bt4: ja bym zainwestował w coś z anteną,  ale mi się to nie pyli
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: w takim razie miłego oglądania :0
<Mat_Matan> *:)
<bt4> Mat_Matan, do tego tez mozesz podłączyc zewnetrzna... jak rozbierzesz
 * Skrzyp siedzi właśnie przed stary pentium 1ghz, 380mb ram i chce zainstalować pingwinka albo freedosa, a napęd ledwo dycha
<Mat_Matan> bt4: zabawy a zabawy
<Mat_Matan> nie chce mi się bawić
<bt4> Mat_Matan, a jaki masz limit bo z tym to tez niezła jazda jest
<bt4> he
<Mat_Matan> 2giba
<bt4> ;/
<Mat_Matan> ale szybko te 2 giba schodzi
<Mat_Matan> ale i tak dobrze
<bt4> no ja mam 6
<Mat_Matan> 24zł to i mtak tanio
<Mat_Matan> na uj tyle. i tak na tym się niczego nie da ściągnąć
<bt4> Mat_Matan, a ostatnio jaki cyrk był z tym netem bo się skończyła umowa a oni sami przedłużaja dalej... i wewalili mi abonament tylko 15 zł...
 * Mat_Matan ściąga wszystko na niezabezpieczonych wifi
 * elwin013 idzie
<elwin013> czeeść ;-)
<bt4> i za każdy kb płaciłem i wyszło mi 256 zł
<Mat_Matan> bt4: buhahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
<Mat_Matan> FAIL
<bt4> Mat_Matan, ale dzwoniłem do nich i mi dali 4 miesiace po 1 zł ;/
<Mat_Matan> ale ja tak sobie wyczyściłem kiedyś konto z 50zł
<bt4> Mat_Matan, ale ten rachunek musze i tak zaplacic
<Mat_Matan> dla tego nie lubię abonamentu
<Mat_Matan> jakby co mi zczyści to co mam na koncie
<Mat_Matan> i nic poza tym
<bt4> Mat_Matan, dokładnie...
 * Mat_Matan nigdy nie przejdzie na abonament/mix
 * crusty nie wie, czy przejdzie
<crusty> :D
<swistak35> ja zapraszam do kupowania netii wimax
<Skrzyp> :)
<swistak35> bo nie chcą zwiększyć przepustowości bo mają wąskie grono klientół ; d
<Mat_Matan> i tam pasuje w orange pop, kupię raz na miesiąc pakiet za 6zł i starczy
<bt4> hee
<swistak35> a 2Mb/s to maało!
<Mat_Matan> *mi tam
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: jak mi podłączysz to kupie
 * Mat_Matan ma PCMki
 * bt4 otwiera drugie piwo
<Pedobear> bt4: piwo słodkie jak mała dziewczynka :D
<Pedobear> są to jakieś małe dziewczynki
<Pedobear> hmmm... muszę być bardziej przebiegły
<amanda99> som
<Pedobear> :3
<bt4> hehe
<Pedobear> amanda99: chcesz cuxa?
<amanda99> msichal: ;* ;*
<msichal> m(
<amanda99> Pedobear: Michałek przyszedł
 * Pedobear został zdemaskwany na innym kanale
<msichal> widzę trollownia pełną parą
<bt4> Mat_Matan, gdzie jeszcze siedzisz ??
<Skrzyp> :)
<swistak35> o #debian-pl pewnie mu chodzi ; d
<msichal> i Ty, Brutusie przeciwko mnie?
<swistak35> msichal: : >
<Mat_Matan> bt4 /whois Mat_Matan
<msichal> * [Pedobear] (~Mat_Matan@public-gprs79651.centertel.pl): Mat_Matan
 * suitch jest mala dziewczynka
<msichal> co w jebuntu odpowiada za wyłączenie monitora przy braku aktywności?
<msichal> bo mi na lxde się tylko czarny obraz robi, a podświetlenei dalej działa
<msichal> na innych tty tak samo
<suitch> xset dpms force off
<msichal> przy okazji podaj też jak włączyć :>
<msichal> chyba że automagicznie
<Pedobear> ... on
<Pedobear> msichal: analogicznie
<msichal> it's a trap!
 * Pedobear wpadł w pułapkę na niedźwiedzie
<suitch> msichal, wlaczy sie jak sie ruszy mysza
 * bt4 chce być zawsze o krok, gdzie nie sięga wzrok...
<PedoBear_Grylls> bt4: wd...
<PedoBear_Grylls> o krok od wd... jest żołądek
<bt4> ;]
<PedoBear_Grylls> są tu jakieś młode stonogi albo jaszczurki?
<Mat_Matan> czy mi się zdaje czy mam 4s laga? :D
<bt4> na orange to normalne ;pp
<lukas> witam
<bt4> witaj
<lukas> korzysta ktos z tekstowego odtwarzacza audio?
<lukas> np MOC ?
<lukas> lub cos podobnego?
<lukas> czy wszyscy w trybie graficznym jada?
<Nerihsa> ja
<Nerihsa> z moc
<Nerihsa> nyoro~n
<ryszard> witam wszystkich i prosze o poradę
<winter> :-D
<winter> ryszard FAIL
<Nerihsa> telepatycznie poradzilem mu zeby wyszedl i zrobil to
<Mat_Matan> Nerihsa: masz skilla na retorykę :D
<syngress> ryszard loose ? na 100% ma jesze jedno zycie ..
<Psotnick> bry
<swistak35> Woah, film świetny ; )
<Nerihsa> kevin sam w domu?
<swistak35> : <
<swistak35> Shutter Island
<polishtracker> kevin jest super ;d
<winter> NightWish`
<winter> NightWish`
<winter> NightWish`
<winter> NightWish`
<NightWish`> winter:
<NightWish`> winter:
<NightWish`> winter:
<NightWish`> winter:
<NightWish`> winter:
<NightWish`> czego samcu? :)
<winter> a tak zaczepiam
<crusty> NightWish`:
<winter> kumpel u mnie siedzi
<crusty> winter:
<winter> crusty:
<NightWish`> winter: to siedz z kumplem
<winter> cze
<NightWish`> ja sobie halsa olądam
<crusty> winter: i chwalisz sie NightWish`?
<crusty> :D
<winter> trzy razy żygał już
<crusty> btw. hej
<NightWish`> no to brawp
<winter> nie wiem co mu jest
<NightWish`> mam byc zazdrosna? ;>
<NightWish`> to moze jak moj brat
<NightWish`> grypa zoladkowa
<NightWish`> od wigilii nic nie je
<winter> możliwe
<NightWish`> ja znikam na hałsa ;)
<winter> hę
<NightWish`> skoro diagnoze juz postawilam
 * bt4 właśnie dorobił się gitary
<bzium> hi
<bzium> panowie jak to jest
<bzium> ze niby ten ubuntu taki prosty, user-friendly
<bzium> zainstalowalem i czuje sie jak moja matka przed kompem ;/
<Nerihsa> bo to linux
<Psotnick> no cóż musisz się odzwyczaić od Windowsa
<bikstopa> xD
<Psotnick> :)
<bzium> wydaje mi sie, ze najwieksze zaskoczenie to jak na razie poszukiwanie antywirusa pod linuxa
<bzium> ^^
<Psotnick> po co antywirus?
<bzium> teraz to wiem
<bzium> ale po przejsciu z wina, ciezko sie do tego przyzwyczaic
 * bikstopa ma winde i nie ma av :D
 * Psotnick denerwuje się 'uruchamiając' Kazam'a
<swistak35> bzium: każdy to chyba miał ; d
<swistak35> ja, jak mi ktoś instalował mojego pierwszego linuxa - też ubuntu, w tym samym czasie, postanowiłem poszukać sobie programów - pierwszym ściągniętym był seamonkey... source : P
<bzium> jak na razie widze plus w tym, ze sie nie wywala co 5 minut :]
<swistak35> przez jakieś pół godziny kminiłem czemu nie działa, a teraz uważam, że nie danie build-essential do ubuntu (to było 8.04, nie wiem jak teraz) to grzech ciężki : F
<swistak35> także polecam już sobie doinstalować ten pakiet, będzie o 1 rozkmina mniej później ; d
 * bzium zastanawia sie, jak przewijac okno skoro brak pg up/pg down?
<bt4> shift
<swistak35> hmm, kojarzy ktoś jakąś aplikację do zarządzania swoją dyskową filmo/serialo-teką?
<swistak35> coś rodzaju, żebym tylko podał katalogi gdzie to trzymam, a on by pilnował co oglądałem, czego jeszcze nie ; d
<Mat_Matan> ktoś z was ma Aqualung Player'a? jakoś muszę sobie przyciski multimedialne w nim ustawić [stop, play, pause, next...]
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: X86Funkcja PPrzycisku
<Kwpolska> X86FunkcjaPrzycisku*
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: to to mi działa [np w rythmbox i innych]
<Mat_Matan> ale aqualunga wg preferencji tylko myszką można sterować
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: to idz na bardziej ludzki odtwarzacz
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: np?
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: akurat otwarty jestem na propozycje bo jakiegoś dobrego szukam [z opcją kart]
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: vlc
<Psotnick> http://didyouwatchporn.com/
<Psotnick> ;)
<Psotnick> czyli właściwie jakby ktoś chciał to może sobie przejrzeć czyjąś historię
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: a jest tam "si papa si" ?
<Psotnick> ?
<Psotnick> ja nie oglądam :)
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: ja też nie ale tylko to zapamiętałem z namiętnych opowiadań kolegi
 * Mat_Matan się zastanawia czy jego kolega będzie miał dzieci z paletą kostki brukowej
<Psotnick> opowiadał CI o didyouwatchporn?
<Psotnick> fap, fap, fap
<Mat_Matan> nie, o tube8
<crusty> Psotnick: jestem good boy
<crusty> :]
<Psotnick> mam kolegę, który codziennie siedzi i ogląda pornole tak ze 3-5h :D
 * Mat_Matan ma za wolny transfer by oglądać pornosy nie mówiąc o ich ściąganiu
<crusty> Psotnick: ? :D
<Dreadlish> elo
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: olej
<Mat_Matan> lol, ładnego mam laga, 7,3s :3
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ja takiego miałem jak ściągałem z full speedem 3 pliki :D
<Dreadlish> ja myślałem że nie będzie mi ściągać
<Dreadlish> a jakoś idzie
<Dreadlish> 103kb/s down 22 up
<Dreadlish> czyli 125kb/s down/up
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: widzisz, to Dreadlish ściąga porno :P
<Quintasan> \o
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: nie w ciągu dnia :D
<Psotnick> ;)
<Dreadlish> downl'd 750mb up'd 200mb
<Dreadlish> kiedy on takiego upa dostał?
 * Mat_Matan od 14:00 do 19:40 ściągał plik 32mb
<Mat_Matan> pzdro GSM
<Szatan> Mat_Matan: GPRS?
 * bt4 zna ten ból
<Skrzyp> Hej
<Mat_Matan> Szatan: ta
<Szatan> Mat_Matan: zainwestuj w antenkę :)
 * Psotnick ma świąteczny pentagram na drzwiach :D
<Skrzyp> Hej
<swistak35> rozumiem, że nikt takiego fajnego programu nie zna? : <
<Mat_Matan> Szatan: nie pyli mi się
<Kwpolska> swistak35: do czego?
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: jakiego
<Kwpolska> 19:45 < Mat_Matan> pzdro GSM
<Kwpolska> kup se jakas nezłozdrade
<swistak35> hmm, kojarzy ktoś jakąś aplikację do zarządzania swoją dyskową filmo/serialo-teką?
<swistak35> [19:10:39] <   swistak35> | coś rodzaju, żebym tylko podał katalogi gdzie to trzymam, a on by pilnował co oglądałem, czego jeszcze nie
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: jak mi postawisz na PCMkach to ci nawet zapłacę
<Kwpolska> swistak35: banshee
<swistak35> niby sie apt-getuje
<swistak35> ale watpie żeby na dłużej zagościło
<swistak35> 10-linijkowa lista zależności mono, stfu.
<Kwpolska> swistak35: pieprzyc, ze kombajn, ale dobrze dziala*
<swistak35> zobaczę czy spełni moje wymagania :S
<Kwpolska> *jesli nie chcesz ogladac filmow w HD 720p na moim dziadku z flashem i chrome obok
<swistak35> jakby jeszcze miało to coś jakąś internetową bazę kiedy nowe odcinki seriali wyjdą, to już by było genialne po prostu
<Kwpolska> swistak35: banshee jest bardziej do audio
<Kwpolska> swistak35: i tu takich rzeczy nie uswiadczysz, no chyba ze znajdziesz se plugina
<swistak35> Kwpolska: mi potrzeba do filmów/seriali only
<swistak35> jak będzie trzeba to się napisze, ale liczę że ktoś już na taki pomysł wpadł ;S
<elwin013> swistak35: o so chozi? :d
<swistak35> kurde, znowu będę wklejać
<elwin013> taaaak
<elwin013> :D
<Psotnick> [19:10:39] <   swistak35> | coś rodzaju, żebym tylko podał katalogi gdzie to trzymam, a on by pilnował co oglądałem, czego jeszcze nie
<Kwpolska> 19:53 < swistak35> [19:10:39] <   swistak35> | coś rodzaju, żebym tylko podał  katalogi gdzie to trzymam, a on by pilnował co oglądałem,  czego jeszcze nie
<swistak35> hmm, kojarzy ktoś jakąś aplikację do zarządzania swoją dyskową filmo/serialo-teką? | coś rodzaju, żebym tylko podał katalogi gdzie to trzymam, a on by pilnował co oglądałem, czego jeszcze nie
<swistak35> taa, jeszcze ktoś? : D
<Kwpolska> swistak35: przekliniak?
<elwin013> swistak35: coś takiego w stylu do podcastów, tak? :D
<elwin013> jak w stylu do podcastów
<bikstopa> jak sie nazywa urzadzenie ktore ulatwia dystrybucje tasmy klejacej?
<swistak35> dystrybutor taśmy! : D
<bikstopa> o, znalazlem
<bikstopa> dyspenser :D
<Szatan> Skrzyp: ram wam się kończy
<Skrzyp> Nie, tu nawet nie ma ramu
<Skrzyp> Jest tylko sram
<swistak35> pokorzystałem 10 sekund i już udało mi się go wysypać ^_^
<Szatan> Skrzyp, nie kłam szwabie
<pokrak> jelołłłłłłłłłłł
<pokrak> nuda
<pokrak> nua
<bt4> siema pokrak
<pokrak> czaje sie na sasiedzkie wifi i nikt akurat nie podlaczony :/
<pokrak> a pojawiły sie nowe
<pokrak> wisza tylko na otwartym
<pokrak> 4 sieci w zasiegu i tylko ja z neta korzystam
<Dreadlish> ja musze troche po wardrivować w mieście
<pokrak> a co tu slychac ?
<swistak35> nie, przesada, nie podoba mi się
<Mat_Matan> japierdole...
<swistak35> elwin013: znowu będę miał co pisać i znowu się homepage nie zajmę
 * Mat_Matan zepsuł sobie listę repo i zależności
<pokrak> ja dzis porobiłem inspekcje swojej sieci odporna na ataki słownikowe :)
<elwin013> swistak35: biedactwo ;-)
<swistak35> o tym-cudaku w Django co jest deadline do ferii nie wspomnę
<pokrak> Mat_Matan: sprobuj za pomoca aptitude ogarnac
<swistak35> ta, teraz biedactwo, zobaczymy kto wam tego cudaka będzie kodził : P
<elwin013> hihi, cudaka w django to już zacznę pisać, bo się nie wyrobimy xD
<swistak35> hah
<Dreadlish> moja jest wystarczająco odporna - komp z linuchem, updatowany co tydzień wystawiony w dmz, z hasłami które john na kompie 2x2ghz z 2gb ramu łamał 2 tyg i nie złałam
<swistak35> potrafię Banshee szybciej wysypać, niż zamknąć : P
<Mat_Matan> apt-get install -f hehe
<elwin013> ja zainstalowałem Banshee, poklikałem i też mi się zawiesił - usunąłem :D
<swistak35> e, nie, Otwórz położenie i jak na razie na dwa wpisane położenia, dwa razy mi się wysypał ;p
<pokrak> Mat_Matan: apt to zuo :) :P
<swistak35> pokrak: God bless APT, rly.
<pokrak> ma moze ktos słownik brute force dla 8 znaków
<pokrak> swiatak aptitude od zawsze na zawsze
<swistak35> aptitude przez jakiś czas, dopóki mi nie kazał wywalić apt-geta
<pokrak> bo generator wy...... sie po połgodziny
<swistak35> niszczy konkurencję, cwaniaczek
<pokrak> swistak35: wiedział co robi :)
<pokrak> swistak35: z aptitude korzystam od momentu jak debiana zaczołem uzywac i nigdy nic nie popsuł
<pokrak> a to juz wiele wiosen upłyneło
<Dreadlish> ja aptitude używałem do czasu jak mnie nie zaczął wkurzać swoim włączaniem się ~30sec
<Dreadlish> i nie dawaniem znaku życia
<Psotnick> ja sobie aptitude usunąłem jakieś pół systemu przypadkowo
<pokrak> nigdy nic takiego nie miało miejsca
<Dreadlish> a ja wykląłem slackware
<pokrak> Psotnick: tak to jest jak sie nie czyta komunikatów ze zrozumieniem
<pokrak> :)
<Dreadlish> gentoo i pam-login ? :D
<Mat_Matan> hmmmmmm.... chyba trzeba sobie będzie postawić na nowo system
<Psotnick> pokrak, ja w ogóle nie czytałem :)
<pokrak> ma  oze ktos namiary na słownik brute force jakis dobry ?
<pokrak> Psotnick: to nie aptitude ci usuneło tylko sam soebie to zrobiłes
<pokrak> :)
<Dreadlish> pokrak: bruteforce to samo generuje
<Dreadlish> pokrak: bez słownika
<pokrak> Dreadlish: niestety opcja łamania wpa2 ma tylko metode słownikową i do tego potrzebny jest słownik
<pokrak> a nie chce mi suye tracic kilkunastu godzin na generowanie słownika
<swistak35> no to nie bruteforce : P
<swistak35> a, takie bury
<swistak35> buty*
<winter> buurp
<swistak35> znaczy potrzebujesz pliku z kombinacjami 8znakowymi wszystkich liter?
<Dreadlish> pokrak: a może brać słownik z stdina?
<winter> 3 razy się pożygał
<winter> pokrak: wzruszyła mnie twoja historia
<pokrak> niestety aircrack generuje bruteforce jedynie dla kluczy wep
<pokrak> Dreadlish: a jak jest to ogarniete
<winter> a to najlepiej jak się ma iv
<Dreadlish> pokrak: tzn. jak mu podajesz słownik?
<pokrak> swistak35: dokładnie
<Dreadlish> przez pipe czy jakiś parametr
<pokrak> z pliku
<pokrak> słowo pod słowem
<Dreadlish> kurde
<pokrak> -w plik słownika
<Dreadlish> to kijnia
<elwin013> btw. od kiedy w repo Ubu jest Opera? o.O
<Dreadlish> albo fifoka robić
<Dreadlish> elwin013: nie wiem, u mnie rano nie było
<pokrak> chyba ze ma ktos pomysł na skrypt generujący taki słownik
<winter> dupa
<bt4> pokrak, był kiedys taki programik
<pokrak> to zapodam jutro cos takiego na którymś serwerze ni niech sie nudzić przestanie
<pokrak> bt4 pod winde znalazłem ale sie poddał :/
<bt4> bo kiedys używałem
<Mat_Matan> winter: gdzie? ile ma lat? max 6?
<winter> Mat_Matan: zbolu
<bt4> pokrak, ja mam teraz niezły słowniczek 20 gb :)
<pokrak> bt4: jakies szczegóły
<pokrak> heheheheheh
<pokrak> to jutro moge go zassac :)
<pokrak> jeno na pendrive ciezko bedzie go zassac
<Dreadlish> bzip2? :D
<pokrak> bt4: to ile lat od odpalenia do skonczenia
<bt4> pokrak spakowany niecałe 100 mb
<Dreadlish> no
<pokrak> 'bt4 :) to sie pisze
<Dreadlish> pokrak: a masz dysk ssd? :D
 * pokrak zaraz wraca sobie tylko wisky naleje
<Psotnick> kiedyś miałem w C++ napisany program generujący wszystkie możliwe kombinacje od 2 do 6 znaków
<Dreadlish> zna sie tu ktoś troche na sprzęcie?
<pokrak> Dreadlish: to zalezy
<Dreadlish> pokrak: wymiana bebech - coś na am2
<pokrak> sam poszukuje procka am2 bebechy mam
<elwin013> pokrak: mhm, wszystkie kombinacje dla łacińskiego alfabetu dla 8 znaków?
<Skrzyp> Kto oglądał shreka halloween edition?
<Psotnick> i nawet całkiem ładnie śmigał :) wystarczyło main.o >> plik :D
<Skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nei wiem?
<pokrak> Dreadlish: oblookaj konfigurator w komputronik cos rozsadnego ci podpowie
<pokrak> elwin013: dokładnie tak duze małe litery + cyfry
 * pokrak z/w
<Dreadlish> pokrak: końputronik... facet ja 170zł mam, na nówkach się znam, ale mi trzeba A EM DWA
<elwin013> hoho, sporo generowania :D
<pokrak> Dreadlish: mowie ze masz tam looknac co ci obsługuje a nie ze masz tam kupic
<Dreadlish> heh
<pokrak> elwin013: noo
<Dreadlish> napisze do kolegi
<Dreadlish> może coś on wie w tym temacie :D
<em> Dreadlish: czesc
 * Psotnick potrzebuje większe biurko i nie ma gdzie postawić ;/
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: nie tylko ty
<pokrak> blat lepszy
<Psotnick> Dreadlish, wiesz, może bym i wstawił jakoś tylko nie byłoby gdzie się ruszyć w tym pokoju :)
<Psotnick> pokrak, mi tam wszystko jedno, bylebym się mieścił :)
<Psotnick> a tak btw. to czym się różni blat od biurka?
<pokrak> biurko ma szuflady i jest ograniczone wymiarami
<pokrak> a blat jest odraniczony tylko szwrokoscia sciany
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: /win 5
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Psotnick> pokrak to mam blat aktualnie :D
 * pokrak nie uzywa ani blatu ani biurka
<Psotnick> Dreadlish, co?
<pokrak> do kompa uzywa dzieciecego stolika
<pokrak> a lapki mam na stole w pokoju
<pokrak> :)
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: nic
<Psotnick> ;)
<pokrak> zeby n ikt w okolicy z neta n ie korzystał normalnie nie do pomyslenia
<Dreadlish> pokrak: u mnie są 2 sieci
<Dreadlish> jedna moja
<Dreadlish> druga sąsiada
<Psotnick> pokrak mam to samo :)
<Dreadlish> trzeba będzie po wardrivować po chacie
<pokrak> ja mam 4 jedna moja jedna otwarta pozostałe 2 wpa2
<bt4> lol
<pokrak> Dreadlish: ja na ogródku mam zasieg niezły lecz za zimno mi teraz zeby dupsko mrozic
<Dreadlish> bo jest tak - neostrada_4*** (zgadywać czyje) wep, dlink (sąsiada) open, dom (któregoś sąsiada) WPA2, DOM (sąsiad znaprzeciwka) Wep, TPLink_**** (sąsiad z boku) open, lubaczow.org.pl 52 (gminna) open
 * bt4 używa od czasu do czasu anteny kierunkowej...
<winter> 4x0r2
<winter> h4x0r2
<winter> h4x0r2
<winter> h4x0r2
<winter> h4x0r2
<swistak35> okej, to jest już dziwne
 * pokrak przez ponad rok uzywał opena do dzis nie wie czyje to :)
<Psotnick> ja mam 9 sieci WEP/WPA/WPA2/OPN :D Tylko OPN mam filtrowanie po MAC'u i cały czas podłączone są te same MAC :D
<swistak35> W Anjuta mogę tylko kompilować o0
<swistak35> budować już nie o_O
 * Dreadlish ma antene i karte ale jakiś debil mu uciął beldena w połowie
<swistak35> o uruchamianiu nie wspomnę ; d
<pokrak> bt4: jak odkryłem ze mam opena odrazu atheos + kieunek zamontowany
<pokrak> :)
<swistak35> tzn, mam te opcje w menu "wyłączone"
<bt4> pokrak, OK!
<Dreadlish> ja musze sobie zmontować maszt na antenę
<Dreadlish> bo w kierunku "świata" mam blaszany dach sąsiadki =.=
<Kwpolska> swistak35: piszesz pewnie w jakimś brainfucku
<pokrak> kusi mnie zeby zainwestowac w wifi dalekiego zasiegu i popodłanczac sie pod to :)
<Kwpolska> 20:38 < winter> h4x0r2
<Kwpolska> 20:39 -!- Irssi: Message repeated 3 times
<Kwpolska> luv
<Dreadlish> pokrak: Netus 19dBi + Tonze 200mW = xD
<pokrak> narazie kapuchy nie ma
<pokrak> ale jak sie bede dardzo nudził napewno pomysle
<pokrak> rozumiem ze promisc mode is supported ?
<Dreadlish> pokrak: rt73
<Dreadlish> ja na tym sieci w wawie haczyłem :D
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: ftw
 * Kwpolska ma karte rt73usb i jest z niej dumny
<swistak35> Kwpolska: już nie piszę w brainfucku ^^
<swistak35> usb łeee.
<pokrak> rt to szakies usb
<elwin013> swistak35: już nie piszesz? czemu? to taki przyszłościowy język, no! :D
<Dreadlish> swistak35: co ci kurde usb sie nie podoba?
<bt4> rt na usb spisują się dobrze
<miniczernia> Cześć
<Dreadlish> miniczernia: elo :D jak tam xorg?
<miniczernia> działa
<miniczernia> :P
<pokrak> ale to 2,7 ghz ?? czy lepciejsza
<Dreadlish> pokrak: 2,4GHz
<pokrak> Dreadlish: nie 2,7 nie potrzebuje
<pokrak> mam atheosy same wiec usb mi n ie potrzeba
<pokrak> potrzebuje cos na daleki zasieg
<Dreadlish> pokrak: 5 ghz to se kup ubuquiti nano station, rozbierz, podepnij antenę i jedź
<Skrzyp> Od 2,7 ci łeb wysiądzie
<Dreadlish> jezus maria
<Dreadlish> DWA i CZTERY DZIESIĄTE GIGA HERCA!
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: ja bym tak chcial
<Dreadlish> co za ludzie
<pokrak> jak na złóść nikt nie chce pakietów pogenerować
<Dreadlish> uparli sie że wifi jest na 2,7ghz
<Dreadlish> a wifi jest na 2,4 albo na 5
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: pewnie mysla o procesorach swoich marzen, a nie o wifi
<pokrak> tam 2,7 czy 2,4 grunt ze działa
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> wiesz no to jest akuratnie kolosalna różnica
<Dreadlish> długość fali - długość anteny :D
<pokrak> Dreadlish:  palcówka sie zdarza a generalnie wiadomo o co kaman
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: moje marzenie to by było odblokować czwarty rdzeń i wyciągnąć 4ghz z obecnej konfy
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: odblokowac? huh?
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: athlon ii x3 - nie znasz tego? :D
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: nie znosze amd
<Dreadlish> walić intela
<Dreadlish> co chwile podstawki zmienia
<winter> słyszałem, że tylko w phenomach be tak się da
<Dreadlish> jedynie 775 mu sie udało
<Dreadlish> winter: w phenomach be to mnożnik sie da
<syngress> Taaa INTEL DO GAZU !!!! INTEL DO GAZUUUU !! :-D
<Dreadlish> 4 rdzeń da sie w phenomach ii x2 i w athlonach ii x3
<winter> da się rdzenie odblokować
<winter> może i w athlonach też
<winter> ja mam thlona 4400
<gtriderxc> pomożecie??
<Dreadlish> winter: sorry - ty masz athlona 64 x2 xD
<winter> napewno nie ma takigo ukrytego ficzersa
<Dreadlish> neistety
<Dreadlish> to były robione procki z 2 rdzeniami only
<Dreadlish> a x3 to odrzuty x4
<czesmir> ja mam amd x6 1090t
<winter> phenom kosztuje kurde
<Dreadlish> czesmir: fuck you bogaczu walony
<gtriderxc> qrde qFestion mam
<gtriderxc> jak sobie przeładuje man w terminalu
<winter> "bogaczu walony"
<czesmir> Dreadlish: wydalem cizko zarobione pieniadze
<winter> :-D
<Dreadlish> czesmir: my tu biedne linuksiarze
<gtriderxc> to jak go zamknąc ale nie przez ctrl z??
<Skrzyp> CtrlD
<bikstopa> wg 90% najbardziej swiateczna piosenka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q0I6LA7THQ&feature=fvst :D
<gtriderxc> THX
<Skrzyp> Albo ctrlC też
<Dreadlish> no ale kurde
<gtriderxc> ctrl wasnie dziala tylko czasem
<Dreadlish> po co wydawać grubo powyżej 1k za procka który za rok spadnie :D
<gtriderxc> ctrl C
<winter> bikstopa: nie dobijaj
<ju-rek> AMD też zmienia podstawkę na AM3+ już dzisiejsze nie wejdą
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: yarly...
<Dreadlish> ju-rek: link plx...
<gtriderxc> ari-tczew: Ty cały czas z baterii??
<gtriderxc> podobno u Was prądu nie ma??
<Dreadlish> on wybył pewno
 * bikstopa ma faze na upsa ktory ma 120kg :D
<ari-tczew> gtriderxc: w mieście jest
<gtriderxc> czy u babci na Ślasku jestes?
<gtriderxc> :)
<ju-rek> Dreadlish: poczytaj o Zambezi
<gtriderxc> ale az tak zle macie??
<Psotnick> http://allegro.pl/amd-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-black-edition-3-20ghz-em-i1380056763.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3yjltzs> (at allegro.pl)
<gtriderxc> bo to juz jako$ długo
<Psotnick> nie kosztuje powyzej 1k :D
<Dreadlish> kosztował :D
<Dreadlish> mój sąsiad sprowadzal sobie ze stanów
<Dreadlish> 2 tyg po premierze
<winter> wolałbym 945 czy 955
<Dreadlish> winter: 955 be ftw
<Dreadlish> w maju będę miał 2k na upgrade kompa
<winter> urodziny?
<winter> :-D
<Dreadlish> winter: stypendium
<ju-rek> Intel C2Q 9550 kosztuje teraz ok. 1k, a kiedy wyszedł? więc nie liczył bym na spadek cen topowych procesorów
<Dreadlish> winter: urodziny mam równo za tydzień
<winter> które
<ju-rek> chyba ze to zagrywka intela aby szły i5 i i7
<Dreadlish> ju-rek: nie poprostu nie opłaca im sie tego robić i to są leżaki magazynowe
<Dreadlish> winter: 15
<winter> uhuh
<winter> gimnazjum jak nic
<ju-rek> ja kupowałem go kiedyś za ok 800zł a terz jest drozszy :D
<Dreadlish> winter: yarly
<Dreadlish> chociaż nie wyglądam na gimnazjum i nawet niektórym się myli
<Psotnick> a ja mam T5550 i ch**
<winter> to teraz gimnazjalistą stypendia rozdają?
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: T4200 FTW
<ju-rek> to jak czołg kiedyś były T55
<Dreadlish> winter: jak masz za co i jest to dobre to tak
<Dreadlish> winter: i jak jesteś uważany za biednego bo wychodzi ci 600zł na głowe w chacie
<Psotnick> winter: jak już coś to gimnazjalistom
<winter> ooo nie podkreślił <
<Psotnick> bo gimnazjalistą też poprawnie
<Psotnick> ale nie w tym kontekście :D
<winter> ale być
<Dreadlish> ale wiesz o co chodzi...
<winter> no f4kt
<winter> no przez te piwa
<winter> i pilnowanie żygającego kumpla
<Dreadlish> winter: idź sobie na spokojnie zapal
<winter> jest spokojnie
<Dreadlish> u mnie akuratnie pogoda taka sama jak twój nick
<Psotnick> yay Wy tu wszyscy palicie?
<winter> kurde, patrzyłem tylko czy nie zasłabnie
<bt4> winter, ile dzisiaj obaliłeś ?
<winter> bt4: 4
<Dreadlish> ojjj
<bt4> winter, ja 5 kończe :P
<winter> to mało
 * Psotnick już wie jak sobie powiększy biurko/blat :D
 * Dreadlish kupi sobie jakąś szafkę na wysokość biurka
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Nie lepiej deskę dokleić? :)
<suitch> nie lepiej sprzatnac?
<Psotnick> suitch, nie, nie lepiej bo później nie wiem gdzie co mam :D
<Psotnick> "Biurko komputerowa, jedyne na Allegro" o.O
<Dreadlish> deski nie dokleje, bo podparcie bym musiał jeszcze zrobić
<Dreadlish> posprzątać nie posprzątam bo NEI MAM CO
<ntat> Korzysta ktoś z darmowej cyfrowej telewizji satelitarnej?
<office> a bo co
 * pokrak is back naznosił drewien
<pokrak> brrr -10 jest :/
<PushUpek> taa
<PushUpek> -13 u mnie
<ntat> Jest 1 i 2 w darmowej ofercie?:)
<ntat> Bo w naziemnej jest ale nie niestety nie odbieram naziemnej - kiepski zasięg
<bt4> u mnie -2 ;pp
<PushUpek> ntat:  darmowa?:>
<ntat> yhy
<PushUpek> na kartę?
<pokrak> jo PushUpek
<pokrak> PushUpek: poszukuje słownika brute force na 8 znaków masz coś ?
<ntat> Nie, na tuner cyfrowy i talerz ustawiony na astrę lub na "gorącego ptaszka"
<PushUpek> ntat ehh mówię o TNK - Telewizja na kartę ;D
<PushUpek> tam chyba pakiet info jest za free
<ntat> PushUpek, nie chodzi mi na kartę
<PushUpek> dostajesz tuner :P
<pokrak> cyfrowa naziemna bodajze 13 kanałów z tego chyba 3 testowe linie
<qermit> PushUpek: helloooo, z satelity część programów idzie niekodowowanych
<ntat> W TV naziemnej jest TVN, 1, 2, info i chyba 4
<PushUpek> qermit: ale nie TVP paczka :P
<ntat> i to jest za free
<Skrzyp> Jest kilkanaście kanałów
<qermit> PushUpek: a ty co, fan familiady?
<PushUpek> TVN chyba też już nie ma FTA
<ntat> a w cyfrowej nie wiem
<qermit> ntat: nie jest za free, jest za abonament
<PushUpek> qermit: nie ;) ale fan Szpakowskiego :D
<ntat> To najtańszy pakiet 1,2, info, TVN i 4+coś jeszcze ma Polsat ok. 15 PLN
<ntat> na naziemnej to prawie te wszystkie kanały są za darmo
<ntat> tylko zasięg słaby
<PushUpek> ntat http://telewizjanakarte.pl/o_ofercie.html
<PushUpek> tu masz za free ;)
 * Skrzyp stawia jutro natty albo polską mandarynkę i fuck yeah stwierdzenie, że łóbóndó jezd gópje
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: tak późno?
<Skrzyp> Heh... :)
<ntat> PushUpek, http://telewizjanakarte.pl/ceny.html
<ntat> To nie jest darmowa oferta
<Skrzyp> Bo jutro jest Dzień Niepodległości Komputerowej
<Dreadlish> ryl?
<Skrzyp> Czyli zrywamy z typem komputer-ołtarz i przechodzimy do komputer-narzędzie
<Skrzyp> Przekonałem matkę w święta :)
<Dreadlish> no to ta twoja matka ma dziwnie na ryju
<PushUpek> ntat: a zresztą bierz co chcesz :P
<Dreadlish> wszystkie matki po rozwodach tak mają
<PushUpek> czym się różni komputer-ołtarz od komputer-narzędzie ?:>
<Dreadlish> PushUpek: pewnie niczym
<Skrzyp> Widzeniem mojej matki :)
<gtriderxc> w Cyfrowym Posracie   masz najwięcej programów w najtańszym pakiecie za 9,99 miesiecznie
<Dreadlish> moja matka widzi "siedzi ten krzysiek cały czas przy kompie i coś robi"
<qermit> Dreadlish: i wali
<Dreadlish> qermit: tego nie robie o godzinie 20
<PoKrAk> whisky sie skończyło :/
<Skrzyp> A moja mama traktuje korzystanie z komputera jak jakąś nagrodę
<ntat> gtriderxc, niestety już nie ma takiego pakietu. Najtańszy 14,95
<Skrzyp> A nie jako narzędzie przy pracy lub zabawie
<gtriderxc> qrde a ja place dalej 9.99
<Skrzyp> Czy zabrania mi np. korzystać z telefonu? Albo z kartki papieru?
<Skrzyp> Albo z kalkulatora
<Skrzyp> gtriderxc: system cię nie aktualizował :)
<ntat> gtriderxc, tak, jak wziąłeś w takiej promocji to masz taki abonament. Każdy nowy już kosztuje 14,95
<gtriderxc> to elegansja
<gtriderxc> ale za tuner syfffJasty moosiauem zaboolic 99
<gtriderxc> a terz dają "za darmo"
<gtriderxc> *teraz
<ntat> gtriderxc, zależy jaki pakiet weźmiesz
<gtriderxc> mi to wisi, bo i tak ja z tv nie korzystam
<gtriderxc> tzn moja matka ogląda ja płacę:
<gtriderxc> jak zrobia programy open source na telewizor bez reklam, to moze zaczne oglądać
<ntat> Mi akurat jakieś podstawowe programy by się przydały, żeby wiedzieć co się na świecie dzieje;)
<qermit> ntat: gazet nie masz?
<bialy663> niedługo mają wprowadzić cyfrówkę naziemną
<ntat> qermit, nie
<gtriderxc> ee no tego sie zawsze na ircu mozesz dowiedziec:)
<qermit> ntat: internetowych?
<ntat> e-tam
<ntat> film też jakiś czasem trzeba obejrzeć
<ntat> :]
<qermit> ntat: są kina, torrenty
<ntat> qermit, mam inne podejście do tego niż Ty
<qermit> ntat: lubisz oglądać cały czas te same filmy?
<qermit> czy może wolisz oglądać M jak Miłość albo Modę na sukces
<Skrzyp> Też na M :)
<gtriderxc> czyń zło dla szatana: oglądaj TVN!!
<ntat> qermit, tak właśnie
<gtriderxc> znacie te filmy z Youtube'a??
<Skrzyp> Tusk Vision Network
<Skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> mi wystarczy 1,2,tvn,polsat,discovery i discovery science
<gtriderxc> :))
<Dreadlish> i już wszystko wiem
<Skrzyp> A mi wystarczy niezalezna.pl i tv trwam
<qermit> ntat: od roku nie mam telewizji i nie płaczę
<Skrzyp> I już wszystko wiem
<ntat> qermit, ludzie mają różne potrzeby, chcesz mnie przekonywać, że telewizja jest nie potrzebna?
<gtriderxc> pewnie ze nie jest
<gtriderxc> niezbędny jest internet
<qermit> ntat: oczywiście że nie
<bialy663> bo nie jest
<gtriderxc> ja nie mam
<gtriderxc> TV
<Skrzyp> Jeśli chodzi o stricte filmy itp to ipla i p2ptv
<gtriderxc> mam kartę TV na USB:)
<Skrzyp> I xawtv? :)
<FiFU> siema Skrzyp :*
<qermit> Skrzyp: z 2 lata temu używałem mplayera oskryptowanego do tego
<Skrzyp> :)
<FiFU> jou webnull
<webnull> jou
<Szatan> elo synek
<webnull> siemanko ojciec :D
<Psotnick> webnull: jesteś synem Szatana?
<Psotnick> spoko :D
<webnull> Psotnick: taki zart lol
<Psotnick> wiem przecież, ale fajnie brzmi :D
<webnull> :D
<webnull> ta, fajnie brzmi ;>
<Skrzyp> A, Szatan, to dlatego on ma u ciebie konta wszędzie!
<Skrzyp> Ty, wiesz co? Teraz po świętach to ci mogę zapłacić za tego shella... :)
<Szatan> Skrzyp: u're banned!
<Skrzyp> Hah
<Skrzyp> I tak mnietolotto = true
<Skrzyp> Tak, klikam codzimnie :)
<bialy663> a ja nie :<
<Skrzyp> To masz wała
<Dreadlish> mi jeden dzień pochodził ten shell od szatana i bum
<Skrzyp> Ja mam skrypt, który klika, potem czyści ciastka i znów klika
<Skrzyp> I tak do rana
<Skrzyp> Aż wejdę na gmaila
<Szatan> Dreadlish: cho no do płota
<Skrzyp> :)
<FiFU> Dreadlish: takie sa od niego szelel :>
<FiFU> szele*
<Skrzyp> FiFU++
<Dreadlish> żarówka sie spaliła =.=
<bikstopa> xD
<bikstopa> u mnei tez
<bikstopa> jakis miech temu
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> trzeba zmienić dyndnsodawce
<bikstopa> ³aj?
<Dreadlish> bo dyndns.com oznajmiło mi że moja domena (dead.is-a-geek.org) pójdzie do kasacji
<Dreadlish> chociaż nie było nic takiego w ich regulaminie
<bikstopa> why?
<Dreadlish> nie wiem
<Dreadlish> poprostu oznajmili
<Dreadlish> coś tam z zmianami licencyjnymi
<bikstopa> is-a-geek.org ogeruja?
<bikstopa> fajna :D
<bikstopa> ja mam chyba u nich no-ip.org :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: oferują
<Dreadlish> no-ip.org jest w no-ip.com
<Dreadlish> is-a-geek.org mam od dawien dawna
<bikstopa> yhy :D
<Dreadlish> drugi rok już wskoczy
<bikstopa> z tym ze
<bikstopa> ja mam stale ip ;d
<Guest1039> heja
<Dreadlish> a ja zmienne
<Guest1039> dwa problemy
<Dreadlish> i i tak mi sie to do dupy przydaje
<Dreadlish> wolałbym stałe
<Dreadlish> ale telekomuna mi tego nie zrobi
<Dreadlish> fak maj aj es pi
<Dreadlish> ja chce 10mbit/s i stałe ip
<Dreadlish> KROPA
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: ciesz sie ze masz internet
<bikstopa> bo do 14 mogles nie miec ;d
<Dreadlish> podkarpackie
<glowica> bikstopa: a co, ty nie masz? ;P
<Dreadlish> tu nigdy żadna cholera nie dopada
<bialy663> ta jeszcze moze synchroniczne te 10mbit
<Dreadlish> nawet kurde adsla
<Dreadlish> ale żeby 10mbit było
<Dreadlish> bo mnie tu szlag trafia
<bikstopa> glowica: ja siedze na sluchawce i tlumacze tym idiotom ze jest awaria i 62 tys os nie ma dostepu do neta. a oni ze ich to gowno obchodzi i chca neta bo sie ich ulubiony pornos zaczyna
<Dreadlish> no niestety
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<glowica> bikstopa: w telekomunie pracujesz?
<bikstopa> ta
<Dreadlish> chciałbym mieć takiego isp :D
<Dreadlish> jak mój ojciec pracował w telekomunikacji
<glowica> jak zainstalować ubuntu 10.10 na najdłuzszej ciaglej wolnej przestrzeni?
<Dreadlish> to przynajmniej po znajomości załatwił 1mb w cenie wtedy 256kbit/s
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: jak normalnie w 8 godzin pracy mnam 30 odebranych rozmow. tak wczoraj mialem 120 ; jakies 100 z nich to info o awarii, 10 info jak polaczyc sie po wifi z routerem bo rodzinka zjechala i z 10 jak zarejestrowac neo
<glowica> :D
<Dreadlish> ojjj...
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: nie po znajomosci, tylko mial znizke pracownicza xD
<glowica> normalka
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: wtedy to sie nazywało "po znajomości"
<Dreadlish> a teraz jak on tam nie robi bo go wyjebali to mówią że 2mbit/s nie zrobią bo kable za słabe
<Dreadlish> no kurde
<bikstopa> mozliwe
<bikstopa> :D
<glowica> albo inaczej - mam PC z ubuntu 9.10, będę miał lapka z ubuntu 10.10 (jutro pójdzie do naprawy :D)
<Dreadlish> szkoła - 10mbit/s, urząd miasta 10mbit/s, mój kolega 6mbit/s, szkoła zawodowa 10mbit/s a oni kurwa pieprzą że 2mbit/s nie da...
<Dreadlish> i to wszystko z telekomunikacji
<Dreadlish> i na dodatek szkoła zawodowa jest jakieś 50m odemnie
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: zalezy jak daleko jestes od centrali
<glowica> chcę połączyć je jakimś kablem tak, aby neo z PCta na lapku działało
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: tak, ale kabel do ciebie moze isc dookola miasta studzienkami albo slupami
<bikstopa> i sie robi 5km kabla :D
<Dreadlish> centralę w linii prostej mam 1,2km
<Dreadlish> poza tym idzie słupami
<Dreadlish> i nie dookoła miasta
<bikstopa> raz mialem klienta ktory byl 100m od centrali i mowili ze max 512 mu odpali
<Dreadlish> tylko ulicą główną przy której mieszkam
<bikstopa> jak wyslalem ich 15 razy pod zad do goscia. to przekopali ogrodek i odryli ze w ziemi sa zakopane 2 szpule kabla :D
<Dreadlish> bo troche wiem jak ojciec jeszcze urywał od internetu
<bikstopa> a co robil twoj ojciec?
<bikstopa> monter? ;'d
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> albo na centrali siedział
<bikstopa> to niech pogada z kumplami by go przepieli
<bikstopa> albo da w lape i niech poloza nowy kabel
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> albo zadzwoni do "miłej pani grażynki"
<Dreadlish> która pogada z swym mężem :D
<bikstopa> ja powaznie mowie
<bikstopa> u eltela to tylko flaszka i kasa pomaga
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> ja tak jak nawet patrzyłem jak ide do szkoły na przykład
<Dreadlish> to przełaże czasem koło centrali
<Dreadlish> jak na około ide
<Dreadlish> to wszystko idzie cały czas słupami
<Dreadlish> i te przewody czasami są strasznie napięte :D
<bikstopa> i ile tego jest na tych slupach?
<bikstopa> ze 2km?
<Dreadlish> w prostej linii 1,2km jest
<bikstopa> jesli tak to nie dziwie sie dlaczego masz 1mbit max :D
<Dreadlish> do muzycznej jest 1,5km
<Dreadlish> a to jest z 200m bliżej
<Dreadlish> ale kurde
<Dreadlish> nawet żeby oszczędzić :D
<Dreadlish> a co dziwne
<Dreadlish> w netii już zrobią to 6mbit/s po tych kablach
<bikstopa> tak
<bikstopa> ale
<bikstopa> bedzie ci sialo bledami  i synchtro bedzie spadac co 20 min
<Dreadlish> heh
<bikstopa> dodatkowo bedzie sie synchronizowac np na 3-4 mbit
<bikstopa> standart :D
<Dreadlish> nom
<bikstopa> standard*
<Dreadlish> to jest mówią, a zrobią
<Dreadlish> taka różnica
<bikstopa> mialem juz paru takich klientow ktorzy mowili ze ida do netii bo tam jest miod i wino
<bikstopa> a potem z placzem wracali po 2-3 miesiacach
<Dreadlish> najwyżej gsm zostaje
<Dreadlish> edge mam :D
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> kup internet satelitarny
<Dreadlish> drogo wychodzi :D
<bikstopa> 150 zl miesiecznie, 1,5k router. oraz pingi 800-1200ms oraz download 512 upload 128 :D
<Dreadlish> to w takim wypadku mogę zrobić porządek w "osiedlówce" i sie podpiąć
<Dreadlish> na 4mbit/s
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> przełączam się na drugiego kompa
<Dreadlish> jj
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: jesteś?
<bikstopa> jestem
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: obczaj http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1uDI8Ve1l8 :D
<Dreadlish> trza by mi kogoś kto by stestował mój serwerek
<bikstopa> daj ssh i passy roota
<bikstopa> potestuje
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> na prv
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> 1st
<bikstopa> gz
<bikstopa> 2gi :D
<Enlik> Czy „heh” nie wyklucza „1st”?
<Enlik> 3rd
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> bo trzeba napisać to "1st"
<Dreadlish> a 1st = osoba
<Dreadlish> więc nawet swym heh podtwierdziłem swoje 1st
<Dreadlish> ide spać
<Dreadlish> narzio
<Enlik> Mhm.
<bikstopa> ide spac. sd all
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-19
<m477>  :)
<supermegazord> siem
<supermegazord> zna ktoś coś podobnego do egroupware tylko mniej wqrwiajacego
<m477> ;o
<m477> @_@
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477> @_@
<qrq> Witam
<qermit> moron
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMEFcYij2uY
<tajwanuser> cze
<nn52> o/
<qermit> \o
<qermit> pokasz fotke
<mati75> pokaż cycki
<abbus> kto mnie wola
<BlessJah> abbus: qermit cos od ciebie chce
<abbus> ;]
<kklimonda> libqtwebkit4-dbg 63.9 MB/277 MB 23% ugh
<kklimonda> czemu to tyle waży :(
<qermit> kklimonda: bo to wersja -dbg
<qermit> z symbolami debugowania
<kklimonda> qermit: no to same symbole są, ale come on - ze 300M? głupie C++ ;)
<qermit> tam jest przecież tona kodu
<kklimonda> ech, i jeszcze nic mi to nie dało
<jacekowski> 300M to malo
<jacekowski> skompiluj sobie chrome
<jacekowski> tam wychodzi tego kolo 2G
<jacekowski> a koncowe fazy kompilacji ograniczone bardziej dyskiem niz procesorem
<m477> @_@
<tajwanuser> czy jesli kupilem lapka w sklepie i mam uszkodzenie podlegajace gwarancji to maja obowiazek mi serwisowac?
<tajwanuser> czy musze sie z tym udac do producenta?
<kklimonda> kurde, fullscreen we flashu pod linuksem jest bezużyteczny
<kklimonda> byle pierdnięcie go wyłącza
<kklimonda> jacekowski: no bo to też C++ ;)
<krisss117> siema, jak w grep wydostać jakiś ciąg znaków, którym ostatnim znakiem jest spacja ?
<m477> krisss117: grep 'cionk ' @_@
<krisss117> dokladnie chodzi mi o to, ze mam ciag "asd ddsa asd " i che wyciagnac tylko pierwszy pasujący "asd "
<krisss117> jak dam "asd[:SPACE:]" to wyciąga mi cały ciąf
<krisss117> ciąg
<Dreadlish> on da ci całą linie
<Dreadlish> jak tak to head -n1
<krisss117> a nie mogę wyciągnąć pierwszego pasującego ?
<krisss117> to jest tylko przykład
<Dreadlish> grep 'cionk ' | head -n1
<krisss117> head -n1 nie rozwiązuje mojego problemu "asd ddsa asd asd asd asd asd "
<Dreadlish> to weź sedem potraktuj
<Dreadlish> i wywal wszystkie niepasujące
<Dreadlish> tyle
<krisss117> sed ?
<krisss117> hmm ... ok poczytam
<krisss117> dzięki
<jacekowski> tajwanuser: oni maja obowiazek sie tym zajac
<jacekowski> tajwanuser: ale nikt im nie zabrania wyslac tego do producenta
<jacekowski> tajwanuser: ale nie moga ci powiedziec ze masz isc do producenta
<jacekowski> tajwanuser: i ze tego nie przyjma
<tajwanuser> jacekowski: no tak - tak czy inaczej producent bedzie to naprawial
<tajwanuser> ale producent nei ma serwisu w moim miescie, a sprzedawca ma sklep 1000m od mojej szkoly, wiec mam po drodze
<tajwanuser> dzieki za odp.
<tajwanuser> juz sie dogadalem z sklepem, ale bardzo niechetnie przyjma moj sprzet
<kklimonda> kurde, ale mi błąd wywala kvm
<kklimonda> jak odpalam Debiana: unaligned pointer 0x177...
<kklimonda> pierwszy raz to widzę
<Dreadlish> a działa?
<Dreadlish> bo jak nie to masz zrąbane stronicowanie
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: a twój sprzet nie ma gwarancji door2door?
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: wlasnie myslalem, ze ma
<tajwanuser> ale nigdzie nie moge sie doczytac
<tajwanuser> wiec zakladam, ze jednak nie ma
<tajwanuser> albo
<tajwanuser> zadzwonie sobie do acera
<m477> @_@
<Dreadlish> acer nie ma serwisu w polsce
<Dreadlish> tak btw.
<tajwanuser> maja cos w warszawie
<m477> @_@
<tajwanuser> ale nie wiem czy to serwis
<Dreadlish> mają coś w warszawie, skąd wysyłają do czech
<Dreadlish> m477: a ty idź spać mr kac
<tajwanuser> nom, czytalem, ze sla do czech
<tajwanuser> ale mialem nadzieje, ze to juz nieaktualna informacja
<Dreadlish> niestety - nie
<m477> Dreadlish: :O
<Dreadlish> gdzieś miesiąc temu kolega wysyłał
<Dreadlish> jak masz dodupowaty sklep w którym kupowałes to każą ci jeszcze to wysyłać na swój koszt
<tajwanuser> no ostatecznie sklep powiedzial, ze mi to przyjmie i wysle
<Dreadlish> to dopsz
<Dreadlish> zw porządek robie
<jacekowski> tajwanuser: oni musza ten sprzet przyjac
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: nic mi to nie mówi prawdę mówiąc i nie, nie działa
<jacekowski> tajwanuser: oni jako jedyni maja zobowiazanie wobec ciebie
<jacekowski> tajwanuser: potem producent albo hurtownia ma wobec nich
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<jacekowski> tajwanuser: i oczywiscie potem jest kwestia taka ze nikt nie broni pominac kilku krokow tak ze ty wyslasz bezposrednio do producenta
<jacekowski> tajwanuser: bo tak jest prosciej i szybciej
<tajwanuser> jacekowski: i najchetniej bym tak zrobil
<tajwanuser> ale nie chce placic za kuriera
<tajwanuser> zw, zadzwonie do acera
<tajwanuser> i sie dowiem wszystkiego
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: mozesz wyslac swojego acera bezposrednio do czech
<bastetmilo> i na koszt serwisu
<bastetmilo> acery z czech wracaja czybciej niz hp, czy msi z polski
<tajwanuser> ale gowno
<tajwanuser> dzwonie i mam info, ze pracika od 8 do 17 od poniedzialku do piatku
<kklimonda> często jest tak, że sprzęt szybciej wróci jak wyślesz sam do serwisu
<tajwanuser> pracuja*
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: no to pracuja
<tajwanuser> "w chwili obecnej mozemy jedynie udzielic informacji o statusie naprawy"
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: jak dobrze patrze na to co jest potrzebne do zrobienia zlecenia serwisowego, to raczej musi zrobic to twoj sklep
<m477> pewnie piją
<tajwanuser> jak zaniose do sklepu to pewnie polezy z 2 dni zanim przyjdzie kurier, jak juz przyjdzie to przypomna sobie, ze smialem ich zapytac o serwisowanie i przypadkiem przetrzymaja kolejne kilka dni do przybycia kuriera...
<tajwanuser> tak sobie teoretyzuje:P
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: jak są tacy, to pewnie tak bedzie. Ale dziwie sie ze chcieli ci robic przy acerze problemy z przyjeciem.
<tajwanuser> tzn?
<krisss117> siema, szukam informacji o tym jak w sed albo grep wyswietlic tylko pasujace ciagi do wyrazenia
<krisss117> i mam pewien klopot
<krisss117> prosze o pomoc
<bastetmilo> nie wiem jak jest w innych sklepach, ale akurat tam gdzie pracowałam nigdy nie było czegos takiego, że Acera sie nie przyjmie, bo klient ma sam. Jakaś bzdura. Co innego np. Benq ktory ma gwarancje door2door.
<BlessJah> krisss117: jaki masz ciąg i co chcesz uzyskać
<krisss117> mam ciag "asdasd asd asd asd asd " i chcę wyswietlic tylko pierwsze "asd"
<ksx4system> ma ktoś jakieś sensowne wytłumaczenie czemu nie mogę ustawić skrótu klawiaturowego? czegokolwiek nie zrobię i tak skrót ma zawsze status disabled...
<BlessJah> krisss117: sed -ne 's/asd.*$/asd/' -e 's/^.*asd$/asd/p'
<ksx4system> 11.10, oczywiście Unity. ktoś na askubuntu zadał podobne pytanie, bez odpowiedzi
<krisss117> BlessJah a idzie takie coś na grep zrobić ?
<BlessJah> wątpię
<krisss117> ok sprawdzę
<BlessJah> krisss117: grep -o asd|head -n 1
<krisss117> to nie rozwiązuje mojego problemu
<krisss117> :/
<BlessJah> krisss117: nawet grep -wo asd|head -n 1
<BlessJah> obydwa rozwiazania pokazują pierwsze asd (no grep -o łapal 'asdasd')
<krisss117> sprawdzę
<BlessJah> problemem było wyłapanie pierwszego asd, prawda? no to wyłapałem pierwsze asd
<BlessJah> chyba że coś innego z innego ciągu chcesz wyciągnąć
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: a moze wiesz gdzie mozna sprawdzic czy nie mam przypadkiem door2door w acerze? zakladam, ze jesli nie ma duzej, czerwonej pieczatki z napisem "door2door", to nie mam
<tajwanuser> ale warto sie upewnic
<krisss117> dobrze dokładnie chodzi o to, że chce wyciągnąć adresy http z jakiegoś tekstu
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: byłeś na stronie acera?
<krisss117> "www.wielkiezarcie.com/g/tabGrey.jpg HTTP/1.1" - - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.1; pl; rv:1.9.2.24) Gecko/20111103 "
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: tak
<krisss117> chce wyciagnąc tylko ""www.wielkiezarcie.com/g/tabGrey.jpg"
<krisss117> ale nie mogę ustawić, żeby zatrzymało się na pierwszej spacji
<krisss117> i pokazuje mi cały tekst bo na samym koncu jest spacja
<krisss117> :/
<BlessJah> krisss117: sed -e 's/^\([^ ]*\).*$/\1/'
<BlessJah> będzie jeszcze łapało cudzysłów
<BlessJah> krisss117: sed -e 's/^"\([^ ]*\).*$/\1/'
<BlessJah> tak skasuje ten cudzysłów na początku
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: https://customercare.acer-euro.com/customercare/Default.aspx?CID=PL - tu też ?
<krisss117> pokazuje to samo :/
<krisss117> tzn cały ciąg
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: i tu http://www.acer.pl/ac/pl/PL/content/limited-warranty
<BlessJah> krisss117: u mnie działa
<krisss117> hmm
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: tia
<tajwanuser> w sumie
<tajwanuser> moge wyslac maila i czekac az racza odpowiedziec
<tajwanuser> ;]
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: a co ci szkodzi sprobowac? wredny serwis też bedzie czekał na kuriera :)
<krisss117> echo "www.wielkiezarcie.com/g/tabGrey.jpg HTTP/1.1" - - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.1; pl; rv:1.9.2.24) Gecko/20111103 " | sed -e 's/^"\([^ ]*\).*$/\1/'
<krisss117> i pokazuje całość bez "
<krisss117> aa
<krisss117> mam
<krisss117> już działa
<krisss117> mój błąd
<krisss117> ogromne dzięki za pomoc
<BlessJah> np
<krisss117> poczytam jeszcze o tym SED
<krisss117> jeszcze raz dzięki i pozdrawiam
<krisss117> narazie
<jacekowski> awk -F\  '{print $1}'
<jacekowski> cos takiego
<jacekowski> i wypluje wszystko o pierwszej spacji
<tajwanuser> strona acera wcale nie pomaga...
<tajwanuser> mam wprowadzic date zakupu
<tajwanuser> w zaden sposob nie moge sprowadzic poprawnej
<tajwanuser> klikam na ikonke kalendarza, wybieram date
<tajwanuser> i nadal jest niepoprawna
<BlessJah> jacekowski: hejtuję perla i awka
<BlessJah> cut też by to zrobił, ale to by było zbyt proste
<tajwanuser> super
<tajwanuser> 5 minut wisialem na sluchawce i nikt sie nie odezwal
<bastetmilo> dziwne. pare razy zgłaszałam acery i nie było takich problemów.
<m477> trolollollo
<tajwanuser> uff
<tajwanuser> udalo sie w koncu
<tajwanuser> skorzystalem z innego formularza
<tajwanuser> bez daty
<tajwanuser> i tutaj tez nie obylo sie bez problemow
<BlessJah> rzucaja ci klody pod nogi
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: mozna odniesc takie wrazenie;) jakby chcieli w ten sposob zaoszczedzic sobie pracy
<tajwanuser> o prosze
<tajwanuser> "Każdy sprzętu objęty jest gwarancją door-to-door"
<sznels> witam
<Wilkov> sznels: Zdrastwuj
<Wilkov> Co cię tu sprowadza?
<sznels> ma ktoś chwilę i pomoże mi w konfiguracji apache+php5+ progressql
<sznels> gdyż dostaję błąd i nie mogę sobię z nim poradzić
<Wilkov> Jaki błąd?
<sznels> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=154014
<sznels> tutaj jest post program widzi pliki php odczytuje lecz gdy chce pobrac dane z tabeli dostaje blad
<sznels> 404
<BlessJah> to nie problem z php ani progressql'em a z brakiem pliku
<m477> @_@
<sznels> kurcze
<sznels> hmm.. ale jakim
<sznels> ten z bazy pgadmin
<BlessJah> przeanalizuj żadania http jakie od ciebie wychodzą i się dowiesz, masz też na pewno coś w logach, zazwyczaj w komunikacie 404 jest też informacja czego brakuje
<BlessJah> rownie dobrze mogles popelnic literowke w sciezce
<sznels> aa gdzie moge znalesc spis bledow
<sznels> w którym pliku sa zapisane
<TheNumb> sznels: w access.log
<sznels> a znajduje sie on?
<TheNumb>  /var/log szukaj czegoś z apache ;D
<sznels> ups,  jest tego sporo
<sznels> dołączę to od tematu na forum
<BlessJah> sam poszukaj
<TheNumb> sznels: nie czekaj aż ktoś pomoże tylko sam sobie radź.
<TheNumb> sznels: możliwe, że nikt nie odpisze w temacie. Co zrobisz?
<sznels> noo wiem ale kurdę patrze na to i
<sznels> nie iwem od czego zacząć
<TheNumb> sznels: cat * | grep apache
<TheNumb> :3
<BlessJah> TheNumb: find . -iname *acces*
<TheNumb> BlessJah: o ile w nazwie jest access ;D
<sznels> plik z błędami znalazłem
<sznels> dołączyłem je do tematu
<TheNumb> Unable to connect to PostgreSQL server: FATAL: password authentication failed for user
<TheNumb> Znasz angielski?
<TheNumb> script '/var/www/index.php' not found or unable to stat, referer: http://localhost/program.php
<BlessJah> eee...
<BlessJah> TheNumb: ty mu pomóż, ja mam jutro kartkówkę z analizy
<BlessJah> całeczki
<sznels> co nieco się znam to wiem ze chodzi o hasło
<sznels> ze jest blędne
<BlessJah> dobrze wam idzie :]
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nom
<sznels> moze ktoś na skypie bedzie lepiej
<BlessJah> nie udzielamy pomocy na skype
<sznels> nie wiedziałem :p ups
<sznels> no okej to ze coś jest z hasłem to już wiemy tylko kurcze wg. mnie to problem z dowiązaniem bazy
<sznels> w pgadmin
<sznels> ze jeżeli gdzies się pomyliłem to tylku tutaj
<m477> ;/
<sznels> to co nikt nie znajdzie chwili
<BlessJah> no sam sobie odpowiedziałeś, podałeś złe hasło w pgadmin
<lim0n-tmp> jacekowski jesteś?
<lim0n-tmp> to może ktoś inny mi pomoże :D
<krisss117> siema
<krisss117> jak moge przeskanować jakie aplikacje zużywają neta
<krisss117> teraz
<jacekowski> jestem
<jacekowski> iftop
<lim0n-tmp> ok
<lim0n-tmp> jest problem
<lim0n-tmp> chcę zaszyfrować cały dysk truecryptem
<lim0n-tmp> cały dysk z systemem windows xp na nim
<lim0n-tmp> wybrałem algorytm twofish, bo jest szybki i raczej bezpieczny
<lim0n-tmp> a do tego kluczyk ripemd-160
<lim0n-tmp> okazuje się że końcowy hash ma długość 40 znaków
<jacekowski> no i?
<lim0n-tmp> czyli brute zajmie 2^200 operacji
<jacekowski> AES jest szybszy tak w ogole
<krisss117> jakieś pomysły ?
<jacekowski> krisss117: no iftop
<lim0n-tmp> wiem, ale są jakieś ataki na niego
<jacekowski> na twofisha tez sa
<lim0n-tmp> a serpent?
<jacekowski> na wszystkie sa
<lim0n-tmp> no ale skuteczne?
<jacekowski> a na AESa jest atak tylko na kilka rund
<jacekowski> a trzeba wszystkie na raz zeby padlo
<jacekowski> a to nie jest tak ze sie da dodac
<lim0n-tmp> a ilu rund używa truecrypt do szyfrowania partycji systemowej?
<jacekowski> poczytaj o AESie
<jacekowski> zalezy od dlugosci klucza
<lim0n-tmp> czytałem
<lim0n-tmp> klucz o ripemd-160
<lim0n-tmp> hash długości 40 znaków od a do 0
<jacekowski> to jest funkcja skrotu
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: dobrze, że chowasz swoje CP.
<lim0n-tmp> to iloma znakami zostanie zaszyfrowany ten dysk?
<lim0n-tmp> TheNumb cp?
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: no, CP.
<lim0n-tmp> a co to jest cp?
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: Jak to, nie wiesz?
<lim0n-tmp> nie
<lim0n-tmp> jacekowski i zaraz dojdzie jeszcze drugie pytanie, już nie o szyfrowanie, ale też powinieneś znać odpowiedź, bo to już nie dotyczy windowsa :D
<jacekowski> lim0n-tmp: to zalezy jaki szyfr ustawisz
<lim0n-tmp> zamierzam twofish+ripemd-160
<lim0n-tmp> no chyba że wg ciebie aes bezpieczniejszy
<jacekowski> AES jest szybszy
<jacekowski> a oba rownie bezpieczne
<lim0n-tmp> wiem, widziałem
<lim0n-tmp> czyli te ataki do jakiej ilości operacji ograniczają złamanie szyfru, czy inaczej dostęp do danych?
<jacekowski> nie ograniczaja
<lim0n-tmp> w ogóle to dobrze oszacowałem ilość ataków do bruteforca?
<TheNumb> Poczekajmy na procesory kwantowe i żaden algorytm nie będzie bezpieczny ;D
<jacekowski> nie do konca
<lim0n-tmp> 2^200=36^40 (36 ilość liter w hashu ripemd-160, 40 ilość znaków hashu)
<jacekowski> a jak myslisz, skad sie bierze to 160 w nazwie?
<lim0n-tmp> to 2^200 to trochę zaniżone bo wziąłem 2^5=~36 (a to 32)
<jacekowski> 2^160 jak juz
<jacekowski> bo sam hash tylko tyle ma
<jacekowski> to raz
<jacekowski> dwa, to nie ma znaczenia
<lim0n-tmp> jacekowski no z ilości bitów, ale chyba łamiąc brutem można podawać znaki ascii?
<jacekowski> ale po co?
<jacekowski> lamie sie najprostsza rzecz
<lim0n-tmp> czyli?
<BlessJah> człowieka
<lim0n-tmp> człowiek to nie problem
<lim0n-tmp> mnie interesuje tylko sprzętowe łamanie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: miałeś na myśli kości?
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: co chcesz schować?
<BlessJah> lim0n-tmp: przed kim zamierzasz się chować?
<jacekowski> lim0n-tmp: hash hasla sie przewaznie lamie
<jacekowski> lim0n-tmp: ew. wykorzystuje rozne znane slabosci w szyfrze jesli sa takie ktore ulatwiaja atak
<TheNumb> Zaraz odpalę mój klaster z 60k radeonami i łamiemy hasełko ;]
<lim0n-tmp> to w międzyczasie dam to drugie pytanie - muszę dorobić sobie na cały dysk badsectory, czy taka komenda wystarczy -> hdparm --make-bad-sector /dev/sda
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> nie da sie tego zrobic
<BlessJah> lim0n-tmp: weź gwóźdź...
<TheNumb> Ja pierdziu
<lim0n-tmp> nie, nie
<TheNumb> Ale on wywija
<lim0n-tmp> nie może być fizycznie uszkodzony
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: co ty kombinujesz?
<lim0n-tmp> chcę oddać dysk na gwarancję
<lim0n-tmp> więc potrzebna mi wada
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: bad sector to najczęściej uszkodzenie fizyczne.
<jacekowski> lim0n-tmp: sformatuja dysk i tyle bedzie
<jacekowski> lim0n-tmp: nie zrobisz bad sectora tak latwo
<TheNumb> jacekowski: dadzą nowy a stary wypierdzielą.
<lim0n-tmp> to do tej drugiej sprawy, a pierwsza to po prostu tak, zaszyfruję sobie
<jacekowski> lim0n-tmp: co ta funkcja robi to zmienia sektor tak zeby crc sie nie zgadzalo z danymi
<lim0n-tmp> jacekowski znasz język c?
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: szyfrujesz dysk przed oddaniem na gwarancję?
<jacekowski> ta
<lim0n-tmp> nie
<lim0n-tmp> na gwarancję oddaję dysk który mi już nie jest potrzebny
<lim0n-tmp> i chcę mu bad sectorów dorobić, ponieważ jest sprawny
<lim0n-tmp> a ma być wadliwy
<jacekowski> to nie dorobisz
<lim0n-tmp> no to pozostaje magnes
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: i co, liczysz, że oddadzą kasę?
<jacekowski> pffffffff
<lim0n-tmp> chociaż pewnie to też nic nie da
<TheNumb> magnes, lol
<jacekowski> magnesem gowno zrobisz
<TheNumb> Ciekawe co nim zrobisz
<lim0n-tmp> TheNumb dokładnie
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: załatw sobie degausser
<jacekowski> w srodku dysku masz magnesy mocniejsze niz cokolwiek co masz pod reka
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: nie oddadzą pieniędzy. Dostaniesz nowy dysk.
<kklimonda> lim0n-tmp: gwarancja tak nie działa
<BlessJah> lol
<jacekowski> lim0n-tmp: a poza tym, to jest wyludzenie
<lim0n-tmp> jacekowski ja mam neodym 8 cm średnicy
<jacekowski> i za to sie idzie siedziec
<TheNumb> Za to idzie się do ciupy :D
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: za słaby
<jacekowski> lim0n-tmp: poczytaj sobie jakie mocne magnesy sa w srodku dysku
<lim0n-tmp> o ile udowodnią\
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: w dysku masz elektromagnes.
<jacekowski> lim0n-tmp: twoj neodym to zabawka
<lim0n-tmp> czytałem, że są potężne
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: jakby co, mogę być świadkiem.
<TheNumb> ;]
<lim0n-tmp> no to pozostaje degausser
<jacekowski> wykryja
<jacekowski> jak masz cos na tyle mocnego ze przebije sie przez obudowe z numetalu to daj mi znac
<TheNumb> jacekowski: siekiera :3
<jacekowski> mumetalu
<BlessJah> lim0n-tmp: to co probojesz zrobic jest amoralne i niezgodne z prawem, nie lepiej po prostu sprzedac dysk?
<lim0n-tmp> wątpię że dostanę za niego cenę jaką ja musiałem zapłacić
<lim0n-tmp> jacekowski to może go do prądu podłączę, żeby sę spalił
<TheNumb> Ktoś to wrzuca na basha?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: możesz wrzucać
<jacekowski> lim0n-tmp: i co?
<lim0n-tmp> xD
<jacekowski> lim0n-tmp: dostaniesz nowy dysk w najlepszym razie
<BlessJah> tylko ładnie powycinaj zbędne wstawki
<lim0n-tmp> no i powiem że mi spłonął w komputerze
<jacekowski> w najgorszym razie dowiesz sie ze sam popsules
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: Twoja wina.
<TheNumb> Nie uznają
<TheNumb> (:
<lim0n-tmp> jacekowski no ale to zawsze przedluża mi o 2 lata gwarancję
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: nie
<jacekowski> nie przedluza
<jacekowski> poczytaj przepisy
<BlessJah> lim0n-tmp: to sie nazywa "naprawa przez wymiane"
<BlessJah> taki kruczek
<lim0n-tmp> bo muszą dać nowy paragon, a jak będę dawał z ustawy to po 3 oddaniach mogę odstąpić od umowy
<jacekowski> nie
<BlessJah> lol
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: nie dostaniesz nowego paragonu, lol.
<BlessJah> z ustawy od ręki odstępujesz od umowy
<jacekowski> to by polegalo pod podwojny podatek
<lim0n-tmp> jak wymienili mi telefon to dostałem (mediamarkt)
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: ale zrozum, że czas gwarancji się nie przedłuża.
<BlessJah> z gwarancji możesz wysyłać do serwisu do woli
<lim0n-tmp> BlessJah - tak?
<BlessJah> tak
<TheNumb> Nie dostajesz nowej karty gwarancyjnej.
<jacekowski> lim0n-tmp: widocznie dostals paragon za 0pln albo cos takiego
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wtedy w sumie może zażądać zwrotu gotówki \o/
<lim0n-tmp> no nie, normalnie zwrócił mi pieniądze, potem mu dałem i jeszcze raz
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no mozna, 0pln
<BlessJah> eee....
<BlessJah> lim0n-tmp: rozumiesz, że ty ponownie kupiłeś ten telefon?
<lim0n-tmp> niemniej dysk kupowałem w komputroniku
<kklimonda> lim0n-tmp: kiedy?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: nie wiem czy taki długi przejdzie na bashu
<lim0n-tmp> tydzień temu
<TheNumb> Lol. Złomputronik
<TheNumb> BlessJah: no ;/
<jacekowski> no to masz 10 dni na odstapienie od umowy
<jacekowski> jak kupiles go tydzien temu
<kklimonda> jacekowski: to tylko jak kupował przez internet afair
<lim0n-tmp> a, no to w porządku :D
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chwila moment, nie wiadomo czy umowa na odległość
<jacekowski> no a komputronik ma sklep?
<BlessJah> ma
<lim0n-tmp> ma
<kklimonda> jacekowski: tak
<lim0n-tmp> ja w sklepie
<lim0n-tmp> kuoipłem
<jacekowski> a to w dupie jestes
<BlessJah> lim0n-tmp: to nie masz 10 dni
<kklimonda> lim0n-tmp: no to sprzedaj na allegro
<lim0n-tmp> ech
<kklimonda> będziesz stratny 20-30zł i nauka na przyszłość
<lim0n-tmp> podłączę do napięcia i niech plonie
<BlessJah> lim0n-tmp: czemu po 7 dniach usilujesz sie pozbyc dysku?
<BlessJah> lim0n-tmp: nie bedziesz mial ani dysku ani kasy
<lim0n-tmp> bo potrzebowałem go do przeniesienia danych
<lim0n-tmp> to wszystko
<TheNumb> Idiota.
<TheNumb> Po prostu idiota i tyle.
<BlessJah> do tego sluzy skretka...
<lim0n-tmp> no a jak mam inaczej dane przenieść?
<TheNumb> Zwykły polaczek.
<lim0n-tmp> przez internet z łączem 2/2
<BlessJah> lim0n-tmp: skoro dysk mogles przeniesc, mogles tez przeniesc komputer
<lim0n-tmp> albo przez lan na odległość ~4k km
<BlessJah> albo wykrecic stary dysk
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: mówi się trudno.
<kklimonda> lim0n-tmp: podłączysz do napięcia, spłonie i co?
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: teraz płacz.
<kklimonda> lim0n-tmp: nawet jak ci uznają gwarancję to po prostu dostaniesz nowy dysk
<lim0n-tmp> i powiem że spłonął sam z siebie
<kklimonda> i co, znów go popsujesz?
<kklimonda> i tak do skutku?
<lim0n-tmp> nie, jak z ustawy oddajesz i 3 razy naprawią to za czwartym mogę odstąpić
<lim0n-tmp> jest tak napisane
<lim0n-tmp> w tej ustawie
<BlessJah> lim0n-tmp: pokaż mi tą ustawę
<BlessJah> bo mam wrażenie, że czytam inną ustawę
<TheNumb> lim0n-tmp: nawet jeśli jest taki pragraf w ustawie to 3 dyski uszkodzone w ten sam sposób będą podejrzane.
<BlessJah> "Człowiek robi sobie krzywdę, kiedy coś mu się wydaje."
<BlessJah> TheNumb: nie ma
<kklimonda> lim0n-tmp: "w tej ustawie" nie ma nic takiego napisanego
<BlessJah> kklimonda: może on ma inną ustawę? w końcu ustawodawca zakłada, że każdy zna prawo od A do Z
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nie, po prostu lim0n-tmp stnowi prawo. Ty tego nie rozumiesz.
<TheNumb> *stanowi
<kklimonda> afair odstąpić od umowy można tylko wtedy gdy sprzedawca nie jest w stanie wymienić/naprawić sprzętu
<BlessJah> kklimonda: nie, ustawa daje ci dwie drogi, odstąpienie, albo "doprowadzenie do stanu zgodnego z umową"
<BlessJah> kklimonda: przez naprawę lub wymianę, przy czym o tym decyduje już sprzedawca
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ale nie możesz po prostu pójść i powiedzieć, że chcesz odstąpić od umowy
<BlessJah> jeśli towar jest niezgodny z umową (np żelazko gdwiżdże albo pralka gotuje wodę), to mogę
<kklimonda> chyba, że faktycznie naprawa przeciąga się jakoś okropnie
<kklimonda> nie, sprzedawca musi ci je wymienić lub naprawić
<kklimonda> BlessJah: "Jeżeli towar konsumpcyjny jest niezgodny z umową, kupujący może żądać doprowadzenia go do stanu zgodnego z umową przez nieodpłatną naprawę albo wymianę na nowy, chyba że naprawa albo wymiana są niemożliwe lub wymagają nadmiernych kosztów. Przy ocenie nadmierności kosztów uwzględnia się wartość towaru zgodnego z umową oraz rodzaj i stopień stwierdzonej niezgodności, a także bierze się pod uwagę
<kklimonda> niedogodności, na jakie naraziłby kupującego inny sposób zaspokojenia. "
<kklimonda> i dopiero potem "Jeżeli kupujący, z przyczyn określonych w ust. 1, nie może żądać naprawy ani wymiany albo jeżeli sprzedawca nie zdoła uczynić zadość takiemu żądaniu w odpowiednim czasie lub gdy naprawa albo wymiana narażałaby kupującego na znaczne niedogodności, ma on prawo domagać się stosownego obniżenia ceny albo odstąpić od umowy"
<BlessJah> kklimonda: tak, art. 8
<kklimonda> swoją drogą "odpowiedni czas" nigdzie nie jest zdefiniowany ;)
<BlessJah> hm... wygląda na to że masz rację
<lim0n-tmp> jacekowski "Art. 10. 1. Sprzedawca odpowiada za niezgodność towaru konsumpcyjnego z umową jedynie w przypadku jej stwierdzenia przed upływem dwóch lat od wydania tego towaru kupującemu; termin ten biegnie na nowo w razie wymiany towaru."
<lim0n-tmp> jeszcze chwila, szukam tego o 3 naprawach
<BlessJah> kklimonda: kajam się, całe życie zyłem w błędzie
<BlessJah> wydawało mi się, że wiem
<BlessJah> :<
<jacekowski> nie biegnie na nowo
<jacekowski> poczytaj calosc
<jacekowski> kiedy to obowiazuje itd.
<lim0n-tmp> jacekowski -> http://isap.sejm.gov.pl/Download?id=WDU20021411176&type=1 -> art. 10 ust. 1
<lim0n-tmp> nie ma tam nic o tym że nie biegnie
<lim0n-tmp> niemniej, nie ma też nic o tych 3 naprawach
<lim0n-tmp> więc niestety jestem w błędzie :(
<lim0n-tmp> no ale może stwierdzą że wymiana będzie dla nich za droga
<lim0n-tmp> zawsze mogę ten dysk parę razy zanurzyć w wodzie a potem wystawić na działanie procesu parowania D:
<BlessJah> lim0n-tmp: nie stwierdzą
<lim0n-tmp> wtedy pojawi się rdza no i też będzie zepsuty
<BlessJah> lim0n-tmp: powiem ci tylko, że zalanie nic ci nie da
<lim0n-tmp> BlessJah no to będę wymieniał aż w końcu stwierdzą
<lim0n-tmp> przecież dysk jest w metalu, a metal rdzewieje jak go zamoczysz a potem wysuszysz
<jacekowski> ehhhh
<jacekowski> nie rdzewieje
<jacekowski> tylko konkretny rodzaj stali rdzewieje
<BlessJah> lim0n-tmp: hm... jestem gotów się założyć - zalewasz, suszysz, oni stwierdzają zalanie z twojej winy i kończy się bajka
<BlessJah> jacekowski: i żelaza, nie zapomnij o żelazie
<BlessJah> tego brakowało...
<lim0n-tmp> a będą w stanie stwierdzić że zalałem?
<jacekowski> tak
<lim0n-tmp> hmm, no to pozostaje tylko to przepalenie
<BlessJah> lim0n-tmp: zalej i im zanieś, to się przekonasz
<jacekowski> przepalenie tez stwierdza
<lim0n-tmp> ten telefon co mi wymienili w mediamarkcie był zalany
<jacekowski> dysk ma konkretne wymagania co do zasilania
<lim0n-tmp> głośnik przestał działać
 * BlessJah jest ciekawy jak wyglądałoby przepalanie
<BlessJah> lim0n-tmp: podepniesz go do ~230V, prawda?
<jacekowski> jak nie dajesz odpowiedniego zasilania to uniewazniasz sobie gwarancje
<lim0n-tmp> no :D
<BlessJah> nie chcę cię mieć na sumieniu, ~230V to głupi pomysł
<BlessJah> bardzo głupi
<BlessJah> spalony dysk może się stać twoim najmniejszym problemem
<BlessJah> z poziomu wypowiedzi sądzę, że złapiesz dysk lewą ręką a prawą będziesz celował zdeizolowanym kablem w dziurki od zasilania, jeśli masz trochę oleju to dysk położysz na biurku i kabel złapiesz obiema rękami
<lim0n-tmp> położę dysk na gumowej desce do ugniatania ciasta
<BlessJah> w pierwszym przypadku od solidnego kopa, przez poparzenia po porażenie (śmiertelne), bonus od wywalenia korków w mieszkaniu, po pożar
<lim0n-tmp> i zlutuję kabel od zasilacza z molexem
<lim0n-tmp> zobaczymy co to da
<BlessJah> od wywalenia korków po pożar
<BlessJah> i tutaj nie mówię o tym, że dysk się zapali
<BlessJah> pójdzie w nim jakiś bezpiecznik, wywali pare kondensatorów, może zacznie sie fajczyć, jak nie spanikujesz, to taki dysk ci krzywdy nie zrobi (o ile obudowa zatrzyma eksplodującą elektronikę)
<lim0n-tmp> ale jednak dysk zostanie zniszczony :D
<BlessJah> miłej zabawy życzę, idę studiować
<lim0n-tmp> btw wybrałem twofish+ripemd-160 hasło 64 znaki
<BlessJah> lim0n-tmp: wrzuć go do ogniska, będzie efekt podobny
<lim0n-tmp> ale wtedy gwarancji nie uznają na pewno :D
<kklimonda> lim0n-tmp: ale ciężko ci będzie udowodnić, że sam się zepsuł
<BlessJah> a jak masz w pobliżu budowę, to sprawdź odporność na urazy mechaniczne w betoniarce
<BlessJah> kklimonda: podpowiedz mu jakąś w miare bezpieczną dla życia i zdrowia metodę
<kklimonda> BlessJah: sprzedaż na allegro
<BlessJah> nie, niech go uszkodzi
<BlessJah> może się nauczy
<lim0n-tmp> nie no bez żartów, nie zamierzam podłączać go do prądu xD
<lim0n-tmp> u mnie korki wyłączyły się już jak sam ominąłem diodę w przedłużaczu
<jacekowski> jak juz chcesz go popsuc to trafopowielacz z telewizora
<lim0n-tmp> jacekowski czy w dyskach twardych jest firmware?
<jacekowski> jest
<lim0n-tmp> no to powiedz mi jak go skasować
<lim0n-tmp> i po robocie
<Skrzyp> Coś tam jest
<Skrzyp> Magnesem :)
<lim0n-tmp> podobno to nie działa
<lim0n-tmp> to jak jacekowski napiszesz mi jak mam usunąć ten firmware?
<m477> trafo do dysku lol'd
<m477> mozna do kontaktu podlaczyc i naj jedno wyjdzie
<Matan[M]> bry
<BlessJah> lim0np: jeszcze tu jestes?
<lim0np> BlessJah tak
<lim0np> co tam
<tajwanuser> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZbk8K2_0SE
<foreste> czesc
<tajwanuser> cze
<krisss117> witam
<krisss117> potrzebuję pomocy przy sed albo grep i regexp
<krisss117> Nazwa.localdomain - - [19/Dec/2011:20:42:07 +0100] "POST http://www.facebook.com/ajax/chat/buddy_list.php?__a=1 HTTP/1.1" - - "http://www.facebook.com/anonymous" "Mozilla/5.0 (Ubuntu; X11; Linux i686; rv:8.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/8.0"
<krisss117> jak z tego wydobyć adresy url ?
<krisss117> takie cos mam przez cały czas: http://www.facebook.com/ajax/chat/buddy_list.php?__a=1Firefox/8.0"
<BlessJah> krisss117: bit.ly/tVBE6R
<krisss117> BlessJah sądzisz,że nie używałem google ? widzę, że też nie znasz odpowiedzi, to nie wypowiadaj sie
<BlessJah> krisss117: wyobraź sobie, że doskonale znam odpowiedź
<krisss117> BlessJah: to czemu jej nie udzielisz ? Próbowałem grep, i SED i nie mogę ustalić odpowiedniego regexp'a
<BlessJah> cóż, odpowiedź jest w google
<BlessJah> zastanawiam się, jakim regexpem to robisz
<krisss117> | sed -e 's/.*[POST|GET] \(http.*\) HTTP.* /\1/'
<BlessJah> jeden znak zmieniłem i dostałem
<krisss117> myślę, i myślę, który zmienić znak i nie mam pomysłu, podpowiesz ?
<krisss117> chyba nie parametr ?
<krisss117> -e
<BlessJah> -e jest potrzebne przy wiekszej liczbie wyrazen
<BlessJah> ja je z przyzwyczajenia daje
<BlessJah> krisss117: spacja po HTTP
<krisss117> racja, dziękuję
<krisss117> przeanalizuję co tam zachodziło
<BlessJah> to co było łapane musiało sie kończyć na spację
<BlessJah> spacji*
<nn52> o/
<jacekowski> a ja mam takie cos
<jacekowski> jacekowski:/var/log/apache2# cat anal
<jacekowski> tail -n 10000 access.log | grep GET|cut -d G -f2- | cut -d \  -f6 | sort | uniq | less
<BlessJah> mówiłem, że cut-em też da radę? mówiłem?
<nn52> ooo tutaj żyją!
<nn52> cześc jacekowski BlessJah
<BlessJah> hej nn52
<Wilku> nn52: Witam, droga pani :)
<nn52> cześć Wilku
<jacekowski> ale to akurat referery tenteguje
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zastanawiam się jak cut -d G -f2- działa, 'G' w 'GET' jest zawsze pierwsze w logu?
<jacekowski> nie pamietam
<lisu> re
<BlessJah> jacekowski: musi być, wypluwa ET dalsza część
<tajwanuser> co znaczy skrot CRT?
<tajwanuser> nie chodzi o monutir
<tajwanuser> o statystyki
<tajwanuser> monitor*
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<tajwanuser> mam do wykonania skrypt z statystykami i ma z nich byc CRT
<tajwanuser> nie wiem o co chodzi
<Dreadlish> crt?
<tajwanuser> CTR
<tajwanuser> o
<tajwanuser> zle googlowalem
<tajwanuser> jestem debilem
<bastetmilo> lol
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: coś z ekonomią?
<tajwanuser> wspolczynnik klikalnosci
<BlessJah> meh
<nn52> http://bash.org.pl/2928243/
<tajwanuser> basha....
<tajwanuser> to ja calego przeszedlem
<tajwanuser> :P
<nn52> ale napewno nie w lewą stronę
<xaxes_> nn52: od trasha?!
<xaxes_> to by wyprało mózg
 * Skrzyp ma archiwum basha na komórce.
<Skrzyp> Od początku czytam
<Skrzyp> Już jestem w 24%
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> jak <b style="color:black;background-color:#ff9999">test xss</b> mogło na główna basha nie wejść?
<Skrzyp> Hehehe :)
<BlessJah> całka!
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: a czemu mialoby wejsc;>
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: mam nadzieje ze na roflcopcie wejdzie
<mati75> tajwanuser: zmień sobie nicka na ircnecie, bo aż oczy bolą
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-20
<lisu> re
<m477>  witam :-)
<lisu> m477: powitać
<m477> lisu: również :+)
<m477> łoooo
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477> :)
<m477> co porabiacie w tak piekny dzien? :)
<thomas^> piszemy exploity
<thomas^> :P
<m477> to nie ladnie
<thomas^> jak kurwa nie ladnie
<soee> uzywa ktos clementine ?
<m477> wstyd
 * DaZ uzywa
<DaZ> :f
<m477> ;o
<Wilku> m477: Pijemy? :d
<m477> @_@
<m477> hm
<Wilku> No co? ^^
<m477>  egzamin zaraz mam :D
<Wilku> :D
<m477> ;]
<Wilku> To za powodzenie! :]
<m477> a nono
<Wilku> nn52: Witam panią ;]
<nn52> Wilku: witam pana! :P
<Wilku> :)
<m477> :)
<nn52> CO tam?
<Wilku^> NIC nowego :]
<nn52> yhym
<nn52> http://bash.org.pl/7988/ xD
<m477> żal
<mati75> o jakiś moderator był przede mną
<mati75> tylko 3 nowe cytaty
<nn52> xD
<buharin> m477, hej jesteś? potrzebuje pomocy szybkiej : /
<kklimonda> buharin: skorzystaj czasem z dokumentacji języka ;)
<buharin> wlasnie szukam szukam :D a mam malo czasu juz
<buharin> dokladnie chodzi o to wyrazenie "[\\ * \\n]+"
<buharin> musze splitowac spacje i nowa linie
<buharin> spacja dziala nowa linia nie
<BlessJah> kklimonda: co masz zrobić dziś, zróv jutro, im bliżej deadline, tym większa szansa że ci ktoś pomoże
<BlessJah> drugie podejście do gnome, tym razem z force fallback
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie działa ci shell?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: czcionka rozmiar 36 wypaliła mi dziury w mózgu, mam 16 calowy niedotykowy monitor
<kklimonda> BlessJah: dziwne masz ustawienia
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ja mam.. 24" niedodykowy monitor, i nie mam dużej czcionki ;)
<BlessJah> to tam są jakieś ustawienia? mi się udało jedynie zwiększyć kontrast i zmniejszyć czcionkę
<kklimonda> no, w gnome-tweaks-tool możesz zmienić sporo rzeczy (nie to, żebym korzystał - podmieniłem sobie tylko czcionki bo defaultowe mi nie odpowiadały)
<kklimonda> hmm, testing http://www.tvn24.pl/-1,1728639,0,1,medale-euro-2012-juz-mamy-podrobione,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d4qd4ok> (at www.tvn24.pl)
<kklimonda> ciekawe, ten link mi wywala quassela jak na niego najadę (i się podgląd renderuje)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: http://blessjha.jacekowski.org/g3_2.png
<kklimonda> 404
<BlessJah> http://blessjah.jacekowski.org/g3_2.png
<BlessJah> w oknie ustawien dostepnosci chyba zawsze czcionki maja losowo dobierane rozmiary
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie, mają powiększony rozmiar w tej zakładce
<BlessJah> ale belki sa potezne, daloby sie je zlapac nawet na kilkucalowym dotyku
<kklimonda> gnome zawsze miał większy padding, kwestia przyzwyczajenia (albo zmień sobie temat)
<kklimonda> mi się podoba osobiście
<BlessJah> ta belka ma za przeproszeniem 32 piksele
<BlessJah> gorny pasek ma 26
<BlessJah> 30x30 guzik od zamykania
<kklimonda> jeżeli są dla ciebie za duże to znajdź sobie temat który ma mniejsze
<BlessJah> nie jestem pewien czy wiem jak :[
<BlessJah> tweak tool, no tak
<BlessJah> kklimonda: do przelaczania przez hm... to coś co sie pojawia po najechaniu na prawy gorny mozna sie przyzwyczaic, maksymalizacja przez dosuniecie do gornej krawedzi tez nie jest niczym nowym
<BlessJah> ale i tak boli mnie ze to wszystko jest takie wielkie, a do konfiguracji trzeba zewnetrzny apps
<jacekowski> ja mam 59" niedotykowa plazme
<m477> ;]
<jacekowski> i font wielki jakis
<m477> buharin: split() splituje spacje i nowe linie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: i masz na tym G3?
<jacekowski> xbmc
<BlessJah> hm... zobaczmy jak toto wyglada
<jacekowski> xbmc ma rozne skiny
<jacekowski> ja mam chyba confluence
<BlessJah> no tak patrze, patrze, jest nieglupie
<jacekowski> defaultowy skin z builda dla atv2
<BlessJah> zwlaszcza na telewizorze
<BlessJah> jacekowski: podpiales telewizor po hdmi? jak tym sterujesz?
<jacekowski> odpalone na ATV2
<jacekowski> sterowane osobnym pilotem
<jacekowski> ale mozna tez po HDMI-CEC
<jacekowski> ale ATV2 nie potrafi HDMI-CEC i nie ma hosta usb zeby dodac adapter
<BlessJah> atv2 to takie malenstwo rozmiarow routera?
<BlessJah> co to ma za bebechy?
<jacekowski> 128M ramu
<jacekowski> 8G flasha
<jacekowski> hdmi
<jacekowski> cortex-a8
<jacekowski> sprzetowe dekodowanie h264
<BlessJah> brzmi ciekawie
<jacekowski> i powervr
<jacekowski> a xbmc mozesz odpalic na wszystkim jak chcesz
<jacekowski> xbox
<jacekowski> pc
<jacekowski> linux
<jacekowski> windows
<jacekowski> a i wifi to jeszcze ma wbudowane
<jacekowski> i bt wbudowane
<jacekowski> wiec podlacza sie prad prosto z gniazdka i hdmi do telewizora
<jacekowski> i dzisla
<jacekowski> nie ma osobnego zasilacza
<jacekowski> tylko ma wbudowany
<jacekowski> i moge sobie ogladac youtube, iplayera i wszystko inne
<BlessJah> zajebiste, czemu ja wczesniej o tym nie wiedzialem?
<BlessJah> multimedialny all-in-one
<jacekowski> i najlepsze jest to
<jacekowski> ze to kosztuje £99 czy tam $99
<jacekowski> w zaleznosci od tego gdzie jeestes
<BlessJah> hm?
<BlessJah> ja nic nikomu nie placilem
<BlessJah> z repo sciagnalem
<jacekowski> ja mowie o samym sprzecie
<jacekowski> co uzywam
<jacekowski> to atv2
<jacekowski> samo xbmc jest darmowe
<jacekowski> ale na czyms to jeszcze trzeba odpalac
<jacekowski> a komputer przy telewizorze to troche bez sensu
<BlessJah> nettop
<jacekowski> duze pradu duzo ciagne
<jacekowski> x86
<jacekowski> arm to przyszlosc
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dużo to znaczy ile?
<BlessJah> tylko nie wiem czy grafika takiego full hd uciagnie
<jacekowski> uciagnie
<jacekowski> atv to 6W
<BlessJah> 30W w porownaniu do tego co ciagnie plazma to i tak nadal niewiele
<jacekowski> ale to sa zawsze waty zaoszczedzony
<jacekowski> kaizen
<jacekowski> ide
<BlessJah> nah, mnie czeka algebra
<jacekowski> te wlasnie ty moze pamietasz
<BlessJah> nom?
<jacekowski> x^(-1/y)
<jacekowski> to jest pierwiastek y stopnia z 1/x?
<jacekowski> czy na odwrot
<BlessJah> y-tego z 1/x
<BlessJah> jak by mialo byc na odwrot?
<BlessJah> x-owego z y?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ale moze to by bylo 1/pierwiastek y stopnia z x
<BlessJah> sqrt(1/x) == 1/sqrt(x)
<BlessJah> to jedno i to samo, iloraz pierwiastków (tego samego stopnia) jest pierwiastkiem ilorazu
<lisu> BlessJah: co ty fanzolisz?
<BlessJah> lisu: źle mówię?
 * lisu sie zastanawia właśnie
<lisu> sqrt(1/3) == 1 / sqrt(3) ?
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> a czemu nie?
<jacekowski> 1 / sqrt(3) = 0.577350269
<lisu> nie wiem, zastanawiam sie tylko, ale cos mi nie gra
<jacekowski> sqrt(1 / 3) = 0.577350269
<BlessJah> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=sqrt%281%2Fx%29+-+1%2Fsqrt%28x%29
<lisu> hmm, ciekawe
<BlessJah> lisu: patrz na assuming x is positive
<BlessJah> wolfram mógłby "normalne" wyniki wyżej wstawiać, nie jakieś ploty z urojonymi
 * lisu dawno nie matematykował się
<lisu> dobra pora konczyc tą robote na dzis
<jacekowski> a ja to w ogole mialem ciekawe jazdy z liczbami urojonymi
<jacekowski> bo mialem policzone to samo ale w polarnej i kartezjanskiej notacji
<jacekowski> i inne wyniki mi wychodzily
<jacekowski> bo sie okazalo ze mi sie + z - zamienilo kilka stron wczesniej
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> dzisiaj na kartkowce sie babce omsknęło, zamiast całki z x^3 e^(x^2) dx, liczyliśmy x^3 e^2x dx
<jacekowski> It = 1:7526 + j0:0956991
<jacekowski> It = 1:75526076\3:125
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> zle sie kopiuje z latexowego dokumentu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: "ale latex jest zeby bylo latwiej" (laborki z TI)
<jacekowski> bo jest latwiej
<jacekowski> ale pisac
<jacekowski> bo chcialem to samo w wordzie pisac
<BlessJah> da sie w wordzie? :]
<jacekowski> da sie
<jacekowski> i po 2 stronach stwierdzilem ze pier****
<BlessJah> niestety my nie od tej strony zaczelismy latecha, bo zadnego softu nie bylo tylko jakis kompilator online (?)
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> nic w tym zlego
<BlessJah> który sypal niezrozumiałymi błędami po niemiecku
<jacekowski> a to juz problem
<jacekowski> ale do latexa nie ma zadnych gui czy ide
<jacekowski> klepiesz te literki i tyle
<BlessJah> zasadniczo to że komunikaty były po niemiecku niewiele zmieniało
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wiem, i to mi się bardzo podoba
<jacekowski> ale teraz uzywam miketexa pod windowsa
<jacekowski> i texmaker
<jacekowski> bo ma podstawowe autocompletion
<jacekowski> i od razu podglad wygenerowanego pdfa
<BlessJah> ja ucze sie w gummi
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> no texmaker ma jeszcze cala strukture dokumentu po lewej
<jacekowski> i ci pokazuje co gdzie jak
<BlessJah> gummi na zywo kompiluje dokument
<BlessJah> i na czerwono podswietla miejsce w ktorym sie wyklada
<jacekowski> no to tez ma
<BlessJah> hm... ten texmaker tez wyglada ciekawie
<jacekowski> a to kompilowanie na zywo to jak wyglada
<jacekowski> klepiesz literke i masz od razu pdfa uaktualnionego
<BlessJah> co kilka sekund czy tam jesli przez sekunde nic nie wpiszesz
<BlessJah> swietne do uczenia sie
<BlessJah> nie to co szkopski kompilator online, w ktorym co chwila trzeba klikac, bo moze blad wyskoczyc
<KosmicznyMarian> cześć
<xaxes_> hej
<KosmicznyMarian> czy to kanał o Ubuntu?
<KosmicznyMarian> mam takie pytanie
<xaxes_> nie, debiana, z nudów tak nazwaliśmy
<KosmicznyMarian> gdzie można kupić kapsułki do ekspresu Tassimo?
<xaxes_> KosmicznyMarian: w necie zobacz
<xaxes_> na allegro powinno być
<KosmicznyMarian> no właśnie nie mam konta na allegro i nie chcę kupować w necie
<KosmicznyMarian> chciałem mamie pod choinkę, żeby jej głupio nie było
<KosmicznyMarian> :>
<xaxes_> zobacz w sklepach typu media expert
<xaxes_> może będzie
<Trojanin> hi
<m477> xaxes_: :D
<xaxes_> hm?
<m477> nie chce mi si tlumaczyc
<m477> SIŁA!
<matti_> picie
<en0x> smolensk k*wa
<Blondyn> yo :D
<Blondyn> witam geeków
<Blondyn> ^^
<m477> nie znam
<m477> uje***** chyba egzamin @_@
<Blondyn> hej m477 fajnie że ty tez jesteś :D
<m477> jak zawsze
<Blondyn> m477: co studiujesz ?
<m477> alkoholizacje pomiarów
<matti_> jodła
<Blondyn> :D
<m477> w lesie
<m477> wyliczam przekroje czynne na absorpcje alkoholową
<Blondyn> m477: uspokój się i nie myśl o obowiązkach o tym pomyślisz po sylwestrze ;D
<m477> jeszcze pojutrze mam :D
<Blondyn> 2012 jest spora szansa że to nie będzie miało znaczenia !
<Blondyn> hmm fajny ten bf3 (gierka)
<m477> BF3 to jest gaz borowo-florowy :o
<Blondyn> m477: żę co żę niby masz go w szufladzie w biurku ? :D
<m477> WAT?
<Blondyn> hmm gdyby Armia rodzawała za darmo kierki BF3 to bym sie zaciągnoł do nsr :D
<m477> ić jehać bósem
<Blondyn> m477: właśnie jadę :D
<jacekowski> byles w armii?
<m477> w bf3
<Blondyn> jacekowski: nie byłem "udało" mi się
<jacekowski> ja mialem okazje pracowac na terenie jednej z baz RAFu
<jacekowski> nic ciekawego
<jacekowski> w sumie kilku baz RAFu
<jacekowski> najciekawsza rzecza ktora tam byla to supertajny kanadyjski mysliwiec
<Blondyn> tak jacekowski domyślam się że bycie w armi to 90%nudy i stres i 10% akcji heheheh
<BlessJah> jacekowski: o, widziales supertajny kanadyjski mysliwiec?
<jacekowski> ta
<Blondyn> jacekowski: lepiej sie tym tak nie chwal :D
<BlessJah> Blondyn: tylko 10% bedzie bralo udzial w tych akcjach
<Blondyn> "dla niepoznaki jest tak zbudowany zę lata do tyłu żeby zmilić przeciwnika :D
<BlessJah> jacekowski: i zyjesz?
<jacekowski> zyje
<BlessJah> to ten mysliwiec nie jest juz supertajny
<jacekowski> to supertajne to wszystko raczej pod publike jest
<Blondyn> rany przecież wyglad zewnętrzny nie ma znaczenia robią nawet ich modele do sklejania ^^
<BlessJah> Blondyn: i zyja?
<Blondyn> nie wiem .. nei sprawdzałem
<BlessJah> rzeczy tajne zaczynaja sie tam, gdzie sie koncza teorie spiskowe :]
<Blondyn> apropo myśliwców teraz są coraz fajniejsze tzn mam na myśłi te robo-myśliwce
<BlessJah> transformersy takie?
<Blondyn> nom
<BlessJah> hm... i sie... transformuja?
<Blondyn> transmutują :D
<m477> kible w armii też są super tajne
<Blondyn> dzisiaj mówili coś że maja niedobory w NSR i dlatego wspominałem
<BlessJah> genetycznie zmodyfikowane transformersy!
<Blondyn> okazuje się że jest mało chętnych a ci co chca to wiekszośc odpada na testach fizycznych i psychicznych
<BlessJah> jacekowski: da sie zintegrowac binarke z baza danych?
<Blondyn> to sporo wyjaśnia jaka była nasza armia wcześniej hehehhe
<Blondyn> to cud że nas nie podbiła słowacja !
<jacekowski> Blondyn: w sensie ze jak?
<m477> albo bałtyk
<BlessJah> Blondyn: wczesniej byla sluzba poborowa, nie bylo zadnych testow sprawnosciowych (poza komisja)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: w sensie ze jak
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale w sumie da sie czemu by nie
<BlessJah> mutujaca binarka
<m477> Blondyn: ocalisz nas w razie najazdu
<m477> busem wjedzieszz w armie wroga i pozamiatane
<Blondyn> jacekowski: no skoro teraz jest taki przesiew to poborówka miała mizerną jakość
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no daloby sie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: sqlite z mmap i odpowiednimi trickami
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zalezy mi w sumie na przechowywaniu i modyfikowaniu jednej liczby
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a to spokojnie sie da
<Blondyn> m477: to zacznij produkcję gazu borowo-florowego !
<BlessJah> bo wieksze ilosci danych juz trzeba kombinowac
<jacekowski> nie do konca
<Blondyn> ja pomyśle o kamuflażu :D
<m477> fluorowego ;o
<jacekowski> mmap i tylko sie dowiedziec gdzie ktora sekcja siedzi w pliku
<Blondyn> fluberowego lol
<jacekowski> BlessJah: robilem takie cos na win i bylo to banalnie proste
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tylko czy przy kazdej kompilacji bedzie tak samo?
<jacekowski> na linuxie jest to rownie banalnie proste
<jacekowski> nie bedzie
<jacekowski> ale to nie o to chodzi
<jacekowski> musisz sie upewnic ze twoja wartosc idzie do nowego segmentu
<jacekowski> i potem mozesz sie bawic
<BlessJah> mam oddac kod i dopiero potem bedzie to kompilowane
<Blondyn> wiecie gdzie kupić tukxa na busa chciałem nakleić ? :D
<jacekowski> sa gotowe funkcje w libcu
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ew. mozesz jakies markery miec
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i masz marker + liczba + marker
<jacekowski> BlessJah: przy odpalaniu szukasz tych markerow i potem zapisujesz tam
<jacekowski> prosta sprawa
<BlessJah> wlasnie o tym myslalem, prefiks, cztery bajty liczby, suffix
<jacekowski> to ma byc tylko linux czy win tez?
<BlessJah> win tylko (znaczy glownie)
<jacekowski> to zdecyfuj sie
<jacekowski> bo w windowsie masz resource
<BlessJah> win
<jacekowski> i masz gotowe funkcje do dostepu do zasobow
<BlessJah> tylko nie wiem jaki kompilator
<jacekowski> bez znaczenia
<qrq> Witam :)
<jacekowski> winapi kazdy musi miec w sumie
<qrq> Jakiś geniusz kompilował Firefox 9 dla Linux :D
<qrq> Bo strasznie zamula.
<BlessJah> hm... nie wiem czy uzycie winapi to nie bedzie juz przesada, bo kod trzymajacy liczbe bedzie dluzszy od calej reszty
<Blondyn> qrq: busiarz wita :D
<qrq> Busiarz?
<jacekowski> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ms648049(v=vs.85).aspx
<jacekowski> to masz
<BlessJah> juz czytam
<jacekowski> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ms648046(v=VS.85).aspx
<jacekowski> i to masz
<qrq> Wydaje mi się że Mozilla testuje wydania Firefoxa na Linuxa tylko z akceleracją sprzętową :P
<jacekowski> oni w ogole tego nie testuja
<qrq> Jak to?
<BlessJah> testuja czy sie kompiluje
<BlessJah> jaci
<BlessJah> grr
<BlessJah> jacekowski: bardzo api sie rozni na kolejnych windowsach i visualach?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> winapi jest bardzo stabilne
<jacekowski> nie to co na linuxie
<BlessJah> o dll tam pisza
<jacekowski> dowolny plik PE
<jacekowski> BlessJah: poczekaj
<jacekowski> chyba dupa
<jacekowski> teraz mi sie mysli
<jacekowski> bo plik bedzie otwarty
<jacekowski> i nic do niego nie zapiszesz
<BlessJah> no wlasnie tez sie zastanawialem
<BlessJah> kij, najwyzej bede w bazie z reszta smiecia zapisywal
<BlessJah> choler znowu to samo, zaliczenie z prog mam za miesiac, a algebre jutro, a mysle o programowaniu
<qrq> Zdarzyło wam się kiedyś pobierać paczkę nie na tą architekturę którą potrzebowaliście? :D
<BlessJah> qrq: nie, a co?
<Blondyn> xD
<qrq> BlessJah Obawiam się że nie mogę odpowiedzieć na to pytanie :D
<m477> ;DDDDDDDDDD
<qrq> Widzę że blink bug wciąż akutalny w Chrome :D
<Blondyn> ja często zciągam paczki z busa ...
<qrq> To napewno nie pracujesz w UPS :P
<qrq> Tam wszyscy jeżdżą furgonetkami a nie busami :P
<m477> ;d
<m477> Blondyn: na jaka architekture, naczepa?
<Blondyn> na obcą lol
<m477> czy to jakis roadzaj nadwozia?
<Blondyn> http://tinyurl.com/bwqag9x
 * m477 nie ogarnia
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKhjaGRhIYU
<Blondyn> ale spoko bus cocacoli!
<m477> trloolool
<m477> pitole to otwieraqm bro
<Ozil1> ja też
<Blondyn> ja nie pije bo prawko zabiorom :(
<m477> jtam
<Blondyn> ale tez otworze bro a co niech se lezy i wietrzeje :D
<Blondyn> m477: żyjesz ?
<Blondyn> :D
<m477> ?
<Ozil1> Dreadlish: siemka to tobuie miałem ebuka zrobić
<Ozil1> ?
<en0x> jakiegom/
<m477> zzz
<m477> czy w swieta pociagi kursuja normalnie? ;o
<xaxes_> m477: raczej nie, ale kto ich tam wie...
<m477> to jak w domu wroce? :(
<Dreadlish> Ozil1: tak
<Blondyn> m477: zawiozę cie :D
<m477> Blondyn: @_@
<Ozil1> Dreadlish: to chciałem cię przeprosić ale nie miałem czasu tego zeskanować po prostu nie wiem w co mam ręce włożyć ale na pewno ci to zrobię w wolnej chwili
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> nie szkodzi
<Dreadlish> już przeczytałem sobie papierową
<Ozil1> kończę piwko i dale dłubać idę jeszcze 2 kompy i kimono
<firemark> się zastanawiam
<firemark> co ja tu robię?
<firemark> nigdy tu nie zaglądam
<firemark> uciekam!
<m477> a to chakur :o
<m477> ide spac
<Blondyn> h m m
<janek> Witam ubuntu moze zostac zainstalowane na dysku slave i dzialac?
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> czemu by nie
<nn52> wiecie
<nn52> przeglądam android market..
<Wilkov> I?
<nn52> i widze "Coubter Strike" i "Call of Dut  Modern Warfare 2" na Android.....i ciekawi czy dało by się to przeportować na Ubu
<nn52> MW3... w zasadzie
<nn52> na Androida takie gry są robione...
<nn52> a na pingwiny desktopowe nie ?
<nn52> Ubuntu Android mają w sobie Linuksa... przecież
<nn52> https://lh6.ggpht.com/ZAsDXui4am7n2J0kwFpITou69-3pu3Q1IlDxkFQe3Zmfxc4KmT5qbwaQ78JTk44gqQ < Call of Duty
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cwbshu6> (at lh6.ggpht.com)
<nn52> https://lh3.ggpht.com/bT2TOIQ8KZ7TRelE6FuzlYav7Np4ZaDZKzxA7qNgX-T-999rilm2jTvHwChmiGsjkk2I Call of Duty Black Ops
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cgyrkk8> (at lh3.ggpht.com)
<nn52> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.kari.mob.lite&feature=more_from_developer
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cvjlvrr> (at market.android.com)
<nn52> więc gdzie leży problem pomiędzy Android, a Ubuntu???
<Wilkov> nn52: Dać by się dało pewnie... Ale skąd weźmiesz źródła?
<nn52> android ma zamknięte źródła??
<Wilkov> Android nie
<Wilkov> MW3... Chyba tak
<Wilkov> :>
<nn52> yhy... tu lezy problem
<nn52> można by było spróbować dorwać instalke na androida i wyciągnąć jakięś pliki i jak by sie dało... czy da się Zportować...
<xaxes_> nn52: to jest java, więc da się przywrócić kod źródłowy nawet
<nn52> no to czemu nie portują z javy? :D , albo nie udostępnią jako .jar?
<xaxes_> bo to android, on ma jakieś cuda
<nn52> no te cuda jakoś nazwa, np jako wymaganą paczkę "cuda_androida" i zrobić zależność dla gier portowanych
<xaxes_> ale zrobili jakiś emulator androida
<nn52> http://turbobit.net/nc5axy4loq9b.html - Android / Need For Speed Shift ( 38mb)
<xaxes_> nawet większe firmy się tym zainteresowały
<xaxes_> i dofinansowały :3
<nn52> a jak się on nazywa :>
<Wilkov> nn52: Z tego co /me wie, to Android SDK ma taką zabawkę chyba
<nn52> to już mam xD
<nn52> straszny muł
<xaxes_> http://cherrypy.org/ <- jakieś nowe django
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> najpierw django
<Dreadlish> potem web.py
<Dreadlish> teraz jakieś cherrypy
<xaxes_> web.py nie znałem
<xaxes_> ale było jeszcze pylons (czy jakoś tak)
<Dreadlish> po polsku
<Dreadlish> jest tego w kij
<Dreadlish> a xmonad sam sie nie skonfiguruje ;D
<Ozil1> panowie 6 piwo i jeszcze błędów nie robię chodź wolniej piszę :0
<BlessJah> Ozil1: kolejny pije do monitora
<Ozil1> my pijemy we 4 na skype
<Ozil1> i przeprawiam się tym buchem z fajki wodnej
<BlessJah> Ozil1: szukasz kolegów? m477 lubi pić do monitora
<BlessJah> nie ma go?
<BlessJah> \o/
<Ozil1> ja to zaraz  wybywam na impreze jak popije to w domu nie siedzę
<BlessJah> oszczedny
<BlessJah> Ozil1: w knajpie za drogo pewnie
<Ozil1> 4 wsciekłe na dzień dobry i bans
<Ozil1> bo dziś z polpiwu dostałem od ziomka 8 carlsbergów od ziomka
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<jacekowski> Ozil1: robisz bledy
<Ozil1> bo to 7 piwo
<bastetmilo> Ozil1: nie pij tyle :>
<Blondyn> sic przypomniałęś mi ze pewien koleś wisi mi 4 zgrzewki calsberka
<Dreadlish> e tam
<Dreadlish> mało
<Blondyn> wiem ze mało (witaj Dreadlish ^^) ale tym bardziej mnie to wnerwia
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> im więcej tym bardziej
<Blondyn> Dreadlish: jak przygotowania do świąt ? posprzątałeś puszki ?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> nawet podłogę umyłem
<Dreadlish> (odziwo)
<Blondyn> jesteś pewny ze to nie był sen ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> bo nie miałem neta przez 4h
<Blondyn> tak myślałem.
<jacekowski> jezu
<jacekowski> bez internetu 4h?
<Dreadlish> całą infrastrukturę sieciową z pokoju wynosiłem
<jacekowski> ale tak w ogole
<Blondyn> a ja jestem z neostrady i mam lapropos i mam pilotos :D
<jacekowski> czy jakis smartfon pod reka byl
<Dreadlish> nie
<jacekowski> jezu
<jacekowski> to sie umrzec da od tego
<Dreadlish> e tam
<Dreadlish> umyłem podłogę
<Dreadlish> zjadłem obiad
<Dreadlish> wyschło - podłączyłem znowu
<jacekowski> i jeszcze zniewiesciales
<jacekowski> jezu
<Dreadlish> czemutoniby
<Dreadlish> mój pokój ja sprzątam
<Dreadlish> nie chciałbym żeby matka/siostra/ktokolwiek widział co jest pod łóżkiem
<jacekowski> ja nie sprzatam
<jacekowski> nikt nie sprzata
<Dreadlish> I JEST SYF
<Dreadlish> jak mówi moja babka
<jacekowski> i mam to w dupie
<jacekowski> a trzymanie pornoli pod lozkiem jest staromodne
<Blondyn> tak patrze na moją norę i tez jest trochę syfu ...
<jacekowski> porno sie teraz trzyma na dysku
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> nie pornole
<jacekowski> trupy?
<Blondyn> dobrze że kiedyś przyniosłem skrzynke drewnianą po jabłkach to się tak nei wala wszytko wszędzie
<Dreadlish> nie
<jacekowski> to co
<Blondyn> kot ?
<Blondyn> :D
<Dreadlish> szlugi i wszystko co ktokolwiek chciał schować
<Blondyn> kot zjadł ser
<jacekowski> zdechly kot
<Blondyn> hmm pokoje dla męszczyzn powinny być specjalnie projektowane
<Blondyn> przede wszystkim podłoga z metalowej kraty żeby wszystko mogło spadać niżej i dawało się potem szlaufem zmyć :D
<BlessJah> Blondyn: razem z wszystkim co sie trzyma na podlodze, ale niekoniecznie chcialoby sie zmywać szlauchem?
<BlessJah> Blondyn: nie mów mi że wszystko ładnie trzymasz na półeczkach
<Blondyn> BlessJah: wszystko ładnie trzymam na półeczkach z tym że podobno mam dziwny gust :D
<BlessJah> Blondyn: to trochę przerażające, nie uważasz?
<Blondyn> hmm .....
<Blondyn> muszę kogoś zaprosić do pokoju i zaobserwować reakcję hmmm
<BlessJah> Blondyn: często psychopaci są dbali i staranni, bo próbują się ukryć
<Blondyn> BlessJah: to było przerażające ...
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> dlatego mam chlew w piwnicy, żeby nikt się nie zoriento...
<Blondyn> hmm więc myślisz zę ta osobą która zaproszę powinien być psycholog ?
<bastetmilo> Blondyn: sugeruje, zebys zaprosił dziewczyne...
<BlessJah> oni są gorsi od psychopatów, bo nie można do nich strzelać, w razie konieczności
<BlessJah> bastetmilo++
<Blondyn> bastetmilo: żeby pomyślała ze jestem psychopatą ?
<Blondyn> :D
<BlessJah> Blondyn: to zaproś ją do piwnicy
<BlessJah> jaki normalny psychopata zapraszałby laskę do piwnicy
<Blondyn> :d
<BlessJah> sie nie śmiej, to działa
<bastetmilo> Blondyn: ja nie mam nic przeciwko schludnym facetom.
<bastetmilo> to nawet lepiej
<Blondyn> fakt! a właśnie w piwnicy mam całkiem przytulno
<Dreadlish> Blondyn: a porządki nie na święta tylko na sylwestra
<Dreadlish> chociaż i tak wyjdzie jak wyjdzie
<Blondyn> a sylwka to muszę busa umyć :D bo obiecałem m477 że go odwiozę :D
<Dreadlish> matko boska
<Dreadlish> to po co będziesz mył?
<Dreadlish> i tak ci go zarzyga :D
<Blondyn> bo jestem shludny i bastetmilo mnie za to lubi :d
<Dreadlish> a :)
<Blondyn> (ps i tak nie umyje :D)
<bastetmilo> Blondyn: to działa na zasadzie przeciwieństwa... :>
<Blondyn> bastetmilo: znaczy się że masz bałagan i chciała byś żeby ci ktoś posprzątał ? ;D
<bastetmilo> no a jak :D
<bastetmilo> chociaż jak dziś widziałam pokój swojej siostry to zaczynam wątpić w swoje bałaganiarstwo.
<Blondyn> ok to od jutra ide na siłkę  :D
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: czyżby coś bardziej odziedziczyła? :D
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: mam wrażenie, że u niej to już postęp geometryczny jest :)
<Blondyn> muszę wyglądać jak Herkules żeby się uporać z bałaganem Augiasza :D
<Dreadlish> a ;p
<Blondyn> hmm pocieszające jest to że trombiki też namnażają się geometrycznie a mimo to nie opanowały świata :D
<Blondyn> nie na darmo kobiety mają sczękoczułki i nibynużki hmmm
<Blondyn> http://tinyurl.com/bvg4bal  :D
<Blondyn> ^mhr: witaj
<^mhr> witaj Blondyn
<Blondyn> heheh "Brama i ja" program dla cieci
<Dreadlish> he he he
<Blondyn> polski humor jest super :D
<Blondyn> xD
<krisss117> siema
<krisss117> jaki polecanie konsolowy sniffer sieci z możliwością filtrowania pakietów ?
<krisss117> chcę filtrować cały ruch
<inzaghi89> bry
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-21
<tajwanuser> cze
<inzaghi89> ale spokój
<inzaghi89> cisza
<inzaghi89> normalnie nie jak internet o 1:33
<irk3z> :x
<irk3z> ludzie pracuja spia hakuje i Bog wie co robia :D
 * tajwanuser oglada kwejki
<inzaghi89> e, iwększość śpi;p
<tajwanuser> ja juz spalem:D
<inzaghi89> z kwejkiem?
<tajwanuser> czemu z kwejkiem?
<inzaghi89> a czemu nie ;p
<inzaghi89> o, czemu mam putty 0.61 jeszcze
<inzaghi89> ja kwidzę że 0.62 jet
<inzaghi89> jest
<inzaghi89> ciekawe co się zmieniło
<inzaghi89> > Bug fix: PuTTY no longer prints a spurious "Access denied" message when GSSAPI authentication fails.
<inzaghi89> cool
<irk3z> putty <3
<tajwanuser> http://bebzol.com/pl/Najlepsze-wpadki-2011-roku.44806.html
<inzaghi89> oua
<inzaghi89> ten pierwszy
<inzaghi89> jak dziecku zajebał :D
<tajwanuser> ogolnie hardkor:P od patrzenia juz wszystko boli
<inzaghi89> oooo 4 minuta
<inzaghi89> ale szkoda;p
<inzaghi89> 6:40 to chyba piwo;d
<inzaghi89> i na całość jest trochu polaczków nawet;p
<inzaghi89> 7:30 "no pizde daj":D
<inzaghi89> e, sporo polaczków potem jest jeszcze
<irk3z> nas nigdy nigdzie nie brakuje :P
<inzaghi89> fakt
<inzaghi89> a polska 'kurwa' jest znana na całym świecie;p
<tajwanuser> w duzym stopniu dzieki jutiubowi
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> i polakom na zmywaku;D
<inzaghi89> no no
<tajwanuser> dobra
<tajwanuser> czas na sniadanie i jakis film
<inzaghi89> no ja też myślę o jakimś jedzeniu wlaśnie
<tajwanuser> mam serek wiejski
<tajwanuser> i weglowodany w proszku
<tajwanuser> :D
<inzaghi89> gainer czy co innego?
<tajwanuser> carbo
<tajwanuser> weglowodany tylko
<inzaghi89> mhm
<inzaghi89> dobre podczas i po treningu :P
<tajwanuser> na kacyka tez sie nada
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> juz mi lepiej;)
<inzaghi89> hm nie sprawdzałem ;p
<inzaghi89> nie miałem rano :(
<tajwanuser> lepsze bylby owoce, ale soczek, wegle w proszku i witaminy w tabsie musza wystarczyc;)
<inzaghi89> a możliwe
<inzaghi89> nie znam się za bardzo na kacach;p
<inzaghi89> mój mózg powoli wchodzi w tryb zombie
<lisu> re
<m477> -10 ;o
<shpaq> mornin'
<TheNumb> hai
<Thorbjorn> Elo
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<thorbjorn> 'utf
<thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<thorbjorn> Działa!
<m477> nie
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477> @_@
<m477> im trippin'
<julek> szesc panienki
<qermit> hohohoho mery krysmas
<avalan> qermit: uraziłes w ten sposób islamską część kanału
<avalan> to gorsze niz śmierć!
<qermit> avalan: imslamska część kanału może dostać w prezencie bana
<qermit> wg ich religii jeżeli dostaną, to bedzie znaczyło że taka była wola alaha
<Thorbjorn> qermit: tu w ogóle są jacyś muzłumanie?
<qermit>   nie mam pojęcia
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Wizzir> ceś
<Thorbjorn> Hail
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Thorbjorn> znowu?
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<m477> trolcano
<Wizzir> fajne hasło
<m477> ;/
<m477> znasz moj sekret
<Wizzir> m477: jak pół akademika
<Thorbjorn> do wifi to hasło/
<Wizzir> buharin: pink
<Thorbjorn> ?
<m477> @_@
<m477> czy mam sie zaczac bac?
<Wizzir> m477: tak
<m477> miarka sie przebrala
<TheNumb> m477: co teraz ma na sobie?
<m477> TheNumb: pizamke
<buharin> Wizzir, ?
<Wizzir> ale naklepaliście tego kodu, w głowie się nie mieści :]
<buharin> Wizzir, kto?:D
<m477> co ćpasz
<buharin> m477, to musi być dobre : D
<buharin> m477, jak tam juz koniec nauk?
<buharin> :D
<Thorbjorn> Ktos ma szela z myshell.pl?
<tajwanuser> ja nie mam;) mam nadzieje, ze pomoglem
<irk3z> ja takze :x
<xaxes_> tak jak i ja
<Thorbjorn> Hmmm
<tajwanuser> uzytkownicy #ubuntu-pl jak zwykle staneli na wysokosci zadania
<tajwanuser> :D
<irk3z> shell na rok ile kosztuje 20 zl ?
<irk3z> czasem warto zainwestowac
<Thorbjorn> irk3z: chyba kupie od samu za 15
<Thorbjorn> nigdy problemĂow nie mialem
<Thorbjorn> http://i.imgur.com/2hf3h.png
<Thorbjorn> fajnego mam openboksaA
<irk3z> nom widzisz :)
<DaZ> och jaki fajny.
<irk3z> ciekawy :)
<tajwanuser> kotecek: polecam:)
<tajwanuser> kutwa
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<mati75> ja mam lepszy
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vYnVoNA
<Thorbjorn> 'utf
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Thorbjorn> dalej nie dziala
<Thorbjorn> szlag mnie trafi
<mati75> Thorbjorn: http://ompldr.org/vYnVoNA
<Dreadlish> beeek
<lisu> re
<m477> musze zarzyc leki :D
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNH5EUw7gxk
<soee> mam tu pliczek z rozszerzneim jnlp
<soee> jakies sugestie jak moge go odpalic ?
<soee> mam opnejdk na pokladzie
<m477> odpala to się bombę
<BlessJah> soee: let me google that for you
<BlessJah> soee: http://timewasteblog.com/2008/01/27/how-to-run-jnlp-files-in-linux/
<tajwanuser> swiateczny?
<tajwanuser> nic
<BlessJah> z kim rozmawiasz?
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: godzine temu to napisalem na kanale #kohanapl :P
<BlessJah> nvm
<tajwanuser> kliknalem zla konsole, a pozniej strzalke do gory;) bywa
<tajwanuser> 2 nowe wpisy na tophack.pl
<krisss117> siema
<krisss117> potrzebuję pomocy (google przeszukałem)
<xaxes_> krisss117: w skrócie - pisz, nie pierdol ;D
<krisss117> gnome-terminal -e urlsnarf -i wlan0 | sed -e '\'s/\\\(.*\\\)/\\1/\
<lisu> xaxes_: nie klnij.
<xaxes_> lisu: okej
<krisss117> mruga mi tylko okieko a nie zatrzymuje
<krisss117> się
<xaxes_> krisss117: to teraz poczekaj na opinię specjalisty
<m477> @_@
<krisss117> chce wywołać cos takiego ale w osobnym oknie
<krisss117> urlsnarf -i wlan0 | sed -e 's/\(.*\)/\1/'
<krisss117> będę wdzięczny jak ktoś mi podpowie co mogę sprawdzić/zmianić
<krisss117> ktoś ma jakis pomysł ?
<m477> moja opinia brzmi:     :O
<m477> :O
<Blondyn> :>
<jacekowski> pytanie, potrzebuje kupic jakis prezent kuzynce pod choinke 17 lat, i siostrze 19 lat
<jacekowski> jakies pomysly?
<Blondyn> hmm mameshiba :D
<m477> tamagoczi
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: Simsy :)
<Blondyn> bastetmilo: coś co nie można zciągnać za free :D
<en0x> jacekowski: kup im po ksiazce
<en0x> ;d
<m477> co to za beznadziejny zwyczaj kupowania prezentow pod choinke :/
<Blondyn> tru ja go nie kultywuje
<bastetmilo> jesteście tró ateistami? Swiadkami Jehowy?
<m477> bo z pensji busiarza i tak bys nic nie kupil
<Blondyn> no nie stać mnie
<m477> :+)
<Blondyn> moze kiedyś jak zostane programistą to mi sie poprawi... za 5- 6 lat
<xaxes_> bastetmilo: ja jestem pastafarianem
<bastetmilo> Blondyn: a rączki ci też upitoliło?
<Dreadlish> xaxes_: żresz pastę?
<xaxes_> *pastafaraninem
<m477> :D
<xaxes_> nawet nie wiem kim jestem -.-
<m477> żyd!
<xaxes_> Dreadlish: nie wyznaję FSM
<Dreadlish> xaxes_: ale mi chodziło o tą do zębów
<Blondyn> bastetmilo: nie rozumiem ! ?
<xaxes_> kurde, przecinka nie postawiłem i sens zdania się trochę zmienił
<xaxes_> *trochę*
<bastetmilo> Blondyn: jak cie nie stać na prezenty, to zrób je! Własnymi ręcami.
<m477> jakiego zdania ;o
<m477> robutki ręczne :>
<Blondyn> praca busiaza tak mie zdezelowała ze straciłem wyobraźnie....
<m477> i ręce
<bastetmilo> Blondyn: programista tez musi mieć wyobraźnie.
<Blondyn> ok to za 8 lat
 * Dreadlish nie ma wyobraźni
<m477> a musk?
<xaxes_> nomusk
<lorpio> zna sie tu ktos na octave/matlabie? :P
<m477> ja
<m477> nie
<lorpio> :)
<m477> :D
<lorpio> ja tez nie :P
<m477> musze się napić
<m477> bo umrę
<Blondyn> m477: przez ciebie w końcu zacznę pić
<m477> jestem trzeźwy aż do teraz
<m477> a to już postęp
<Blondyn> picie to fajne zajmujące hobby hmmm
<m477> :))))))))))
<Blondyn> jacekowski: kotka kup albo sówkę :D
<m477> sufkę?
<ntat> Chciałem sprawdzić dysk na starym laptopie. Uruchomiłem Linuksa z płyty i nie wiem teraz, jak dostać się do tego dysku. Jak komputer uruchomi system z dysku, to mam ustawioną jedną partycję: /dev/hda2
<ntat> Ale nie wiem, jak się do niej dostać z płyty
<ntat> Chciałem zrobić coś takiego: e2fsck -c /dev/hda2
<Blondyn> ntat: zamontujgo ? a może lepiej płytą specjalną z narzędziami do naprawy i sprawdziania dysków ?
<ntat> Komp ma 32 MB RAM
<ntat> ;)
<ntat> Uruchomiłem instalator Slackware i mam już dostęp do e2fsck
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Thorbjorn> wr...
<nythrow> Przekliniak: Works.
<Thorbjorn> nythrow: wiemm, kodowanie sprawdzam i sie wsciekam
<nythrow> Thorbjorn: Podejrzewałem, że sprawdzasz czy kodujesz na utf8. ;-] Nv w takim razie.
<Thorbjorn> nythrow: shella masz?
<nythrow> Thorbjorn: Zależy o co pytasz...
<Thorbjorn> czy korzystasz z konsta shell
<xaxes_> jak nie wiadomo o co chodzi, to chodzi o pieniądze
<nythrow> Thorbjorn: Mam, korzystam. Co to zmienia?
<Thorbjorn> darmowy czy platny i ile za niego zaplaciles
<nythrow> Thorbjorn: Top secret.
<Thorbjorn> ;/
<xaxes_> czyli ma za darmo, choć nie powinien
<xaxes_> wróżbita xaxes_ wita
<Wilku> nythrow: ty tutaj? :)
<nythrow> Wilku: A tak wszedłem sobie zobaczyć... Lata temu miałem Ubuntu, nie?:P
<nythrow> xaxes_: Kradnę.
<Thorbjorn> Wilku: laczy Was hobby?
<Wilku> nythrow: jak prawie każdy ;)
<nythrow> Wilku: :-]
<nythrow> Wilku: A Ty co tu robisz?
<Wilku> Thorbjorn: wolę nie wiedzieć co chciałeś przez to powiedzieć
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> Moze tak lepiej
<Wilku> nythrow: ja tu od wieków siedzę, poza tym jestem związany z Ubuntu ;)
<nythrow> Wilku: o.O - mnie wcięło... :X
<nythrow> W sumie spoko... Pomagasz nobkom?
<Wilku> nythrow: "główny" redaktor ubuntu-pomoc.org oraz członek zespołu loco
<nythrow> Wilku: o.O.o.O - kłaniam się w pas Panu redaktorowi. ;-)
<Wilku> nythrow: nie zasługuję na pokłony :]
<nythrow> Wilku: No lekka nutka sarkazmu tam była, żeby nie było, że miły jestem. :D
<Wilku> nythrow: Wiem, psyt mili być nie mogą ;D
<nythrow> Wilku: 'psyt'?
<Wilku> nythrow: archowcy... lepiej tu tego nie mówić ;P
<nythrow> Wilku: Aaaa....
<nythrow> Łech, nie mogę ogarnąć jeszcze tego IRC-slang-style. :P
<nn52> o/
<Wilku> nn52: Witaj serdeńko :]
<nn52> ohh, aleś mi fajnie powiedział
<nn52> co słychiwać/
<nn52> ?
<Wilku> Nic nowego, a u ciebie?
<nn52> j.w.
<Wilku> nn52: Chcesz mnie zapętlić? :P
<nn52> =D
<nn52> kupiłam sobie zabawkę , tableta Lenovo ideapad A1 za pare groszy, taki sobie , fajny, ino filmów HD (720p/1080p) nie uciągnie, albo transfer za słaby na streaming
<avalan> nn52: 720p nawet nie ma sensu
<avalan> bo matryca ma 1024x640 ;f
<avalan> 1024x600
<nn52> można przeskalować ( jest opcja)
<nn52> albo to program nie wyrabia
<nn52>  i trzeba ściągnąć inny
<avalan> mx video player jest fajny
<avalan> na moim desire 720p z codekiem dla armv7 daje rade
<avalan> widze że a1 ma omapa
<avalan> z 720p nie powinno być raczej problemu
<nn52> aaa ja mam jakiś R Player... coś takiego
<nn52> zaraz odwiedze android market
<Wilku> avalan: Ty też tu? o.o
<avalan> e?
<avalan> ja tu siedze od kilku lat ;f
<nn52> avalan: ja mam filmy 720p kodowane w x264 P
<dweller> Wilku: lepiej?
<Wilku> dweller: ah, siema ziomuś =D
<nn52> hee :P
<nn52> chyba sobie kupie microsd 32gb
<Ashiren> zeby sobie w telefonie ogladac fullhd? ;x
<jacekowski> http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/odebranie-tego-sms-a-bedzie-cie-drogo-kosztowalo/
<jacekowski> jak zwykle nokia FTW
<jacekowski> jedyny telefon ktory sie da zabezpieczyc przed atakiem
<nn52> Ashiren: nie nie
<avalan> Ashiren: haters gonna hate
<nn52> ja kazałam sobie zablokować numery premium
<nn52> avalan: ten max bideo player czyta .mkv?
<nn52> mx*
<nn52> dokladnie x264-avc  / mp3 / mkv  :P
<avalan> a nie wiem
<avalan> x264 i mp3 na pewno
<avalan> mkv chyba też
<avalan> bo to kombajn jest
<avalan> ;)
<nn52> :P
<nn52> ino czy mój a1 uciągnie 720p to nie wiem ,w red cośtam lekko klatkowało
<BlessJah> ajcgdzies poza ostatnim zdaniem mówią o nokiach?
<BlessJah> jacekowski*
<BlessJah> co ja mam takie lagi ostatnio...
<nn52> aa juz wiem rockplayer
<BlessJah> lol, ta nokia powinna była paść kilka godzin temu
<BlessJah> 5h na wifi i zjadło jedną kreskę?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> nie zasluzyles?
<BlessJah> na które pytanie odpowiadaasz?
<jacekowski> o lagi
<jacekowski> a nokia FTW
<BlessJah> z założenia miało być retoryczne
<BlessJah> że nokia wymiata wiedziałem, ale ze az tak?
<BlessJah> lag
<Thorbjorn> `utf-8
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> znowu?
<Thorbjorn> nooo
<Thorbjorn> szlak mnie trafi
<Thorbjorn> z/w
<Thorbjorn> eqit
<thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<m477> zimna wóda
<thorbjorn> nooooo
<thorbjorn> !
<nn52> Nokia 700 fajna jest
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: query
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah:
<Thorbjorn> wiem, wiem przepraszam
<Thorbjorn> za chwileczkę jeszcze raz spróbuję
<BlessJah> ta komenda działa też na query
<Thorbjorn> ech
<BlessJah> chwila, nie działa?
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: czemu zawsze gdy wychodzÄe z shella kodowanie mi sie zmienia
<Thorbjorn> moze wina emulatora?
<BlessJah> dodaj komende ktora ci je zmienia do .bashrc
<BlessJah> a putty ma domyślnie iso-8859-2
<BlessJah> reszta emulatorow nie powinna robic zadnych problemow
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: gdzie ja sie przez ssh loguje
<BlessJah> i?
<Thorbjorn> i jak ustawie w irssi SET term_charset UTF-8
<BlessJah> i tak pracujesz w bashu najprawdopodobniej, a putty to klient ssh (bo nie wiem do ktorej linijki masz obiekcje)
<Thorbjorn> to mam utf8
<BlessJah> locale -a|grep -i utf
<Thorbjorn> skad ty tego putty mi wytrzanales
<BlessJah> znajdujesz swoje ulubione i dodajesz export LC_ALL='mojeulubione'
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: z pozycji rota tak?
<BlessJah> do .bashrc .shrc .profile czy czegokolwiek uzywaja tam, gdzie jestes
<BlessJah> nie z roota
<BlessJah> z zwyklego usera na shellu to zrob
<Thorbjorn> daj mi na query twoj jid
<Thorbjorn> pozniej mozesz cofnac autoryzacje
<Thorbjorn> ja od rana sie papram  w tym badziewiu
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: brzmi jak dział "jak tego nie robić" z książki o mitnicku
<Thorbjorn> ne robic czego
<BlessJah> daj mi dane do logowania to ci zrobie
<Thorbjorn> dobra
<Thorbjorn> ide to obczaic
<BlessJah> damn
<qermit> `g ekg2 toggle contacts
<Przekliniak> qermit: leafnode/ekg2 - GitHub: <https://github.com/leafnode/ekg2>
<thorbjorn> Przekliniak mi nie odpisuje na query!
<BlessJah> qermit: utf na query nie dziala, nie wiem czy przekliniak ignoruje mnie czy query
<thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<thorbjorn> Działa
<thorbjorn> zamykam sakure
<BlessJah> moja metoda?
<thorbjorn> jak nie będzie działać to Was pozabijam
<thorbjorn> tak
<BlessJah> dodałeś do .bashrc i zadzialalo samo?
<qermit> BlessJah: to jest per channel
<BlessJah> kiedys dzialalo
<BlessJah> a teraz tylko flood idzie
<thorbjorn> i już nie działa
<thorbjorn> ;/
<thorbjorn> jak to na stale ustawic
<BlessJah> thorbjorn: daj mi uname -a z shella
<tar-gz> kurczę
<tar-gz> u samu problemu nie ma
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: u samu bardzo fajne jest
<Dreadlish> bash: /usr/bin/uname: Permission denied
<Dreadlish> :D
<BlessJah> dobra, pora nastawic budziki na swit zywych trupow i isc spac
<thorbjorn> BlessJah: nie nie
<thorbjorn> czeaj
<BlessJah> "nasze budziki obudziliby umarlego"
<BlessJah> tak, tak
<BlessJah> nie na query
<thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<thorbjorn> no działa
<thorbjorn> i nie dziala...
<thorbjorn> cześć
<thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<thorbjorn> ;-)
<thorbjorn> Działa
<Voldenet> Dzień wam dobry.
<irk3z> a nom dziala :D
<xaxes_> Voldenet: dzień? :D chyba u ciebie
<Voldenet> deja vu
<Voldenet> gdzieś już widziałem ten brzydki nick z dużą ilością iksów
<m477> @_@
<xaxes_> Voldenet: ja się wszędzie panoszę
<Voldenet> aż sprawdziłem zawartość spodni
<xaxes_> uciekłem do nogawki
<m477> ;D
<Voldenet> Ale macie tutaj zboczeńców panowie
<m477> znasz jakis?
<xaxes_> no, niedawno taki wszedł tutaj
<xaxes_> co w spodnie zagląda przy ludziach
<Voldenet> Bana mu!
<Wilku> :D
<m477> dobrze ze nie mam spodni
<Voldenet> od dzisiaj siedzę nago przy kompie
<Dreadlish> 1
<m477> co 1
<Voldenet> Omg, kolejny abuser tutaj
<Voldenet> tyle znajomych idlerów
<Skrzyp> 2
<m477> huj
<xaxes_> 3
<Voldenet> 4
<m477> WIN
<m477> pjiemy
<Voldenet> m477: nie umiesz nawet do 10 policzyć, jaki to win?
 * xaxes_ polewa
 * m477 pije
<Voldenet> chyba win millenium
 * m477 spija niebiańską ambrozję
<xaxes_> a me wino sprzed 2k lat
<xaxes_> wujek jezus zrobił
<m477> aha
<m477> nie znam
<Wilku> m477: Wujek Google tamtych czasów
<Voldenet> Jezusa nie znasz?
<Voldenet> Takie dobre imprezy robił, że 2 tysiące lat później o nich rozmawiają
<Skrzyp> m477 poszedł?!
<Skrzyp> To kto mi tu będzie polewał?
<bastetmilo> Skrzyp: ja mogę?
<Skrzyp> A ić, ty się nie znasz, tu trza jakiegoś chłopa technika.
<jacekowski> Voldenet: ale to w rodzinie
<jacekowski> Voldenet: bo jozef juz takie imprezy robil ze nawet matka nie pamieta z kim sie dala
<Skrzyp> Hehe
<bastetmilo> Nie to nie. Mam dziś Ballatinesa i De Luxe oraz ajerkoniak. No ale skoro Skrzyp mówi, ze sie nie nadaję...
<Skrzyp> Dobra, dobra!
<Skrzyp> Wracaj!
<Skrzyp> Możesz potrzymać.
<Voldenet> Moje uczucia religijne czują się obrażone. Wyślę skargę do administratora internetu.
<Skrzyp> yyy... admin@example.com? :)
<Voldenet> administrator@internet
<Skrzyp> dat kam
<Skrzyp> inter.net
<Voldenet> tak naprawdę mail do administratora internetu to administrator@localhost, mocny jest
<Voldenet> na spam odpowiada spamem
<Voldenet> na flood floodem
<Voldenet> na ddos ddosem
<xaxes_> Voldenet: a działa to z piwem?
<xaxes_> że odpowiada piwem na piwo?
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> jak się mu wyśle piwo, to odsyła plik wav z beknięciem
<Skrzyp> Na basha z tym :)
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-22
<shpaq> mornin'
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłłł
<h3li4r> hi
<bastetmilo> hej hej
<PoKrAk> czy ktoś sie może bawił schematami w openldap?
<reapper> siemka, widzialem na forum ubuntu ze duzo osob po instalacji ubuntu na netbookach mialo problem z brakiem dzwieku na hda intel realtekalc259, co prawda ja nie mam ubuntu a jolicloud OS ale problem ten sam, ktos ma jakies zaawansowane pomysly ;) ?
<djmentos> pffff
<djmentos> Panie kierowco: 2,5 :D
<PoKrAk> ja mam bardzo zaawansowany wywalić ubuntu zainstalowac sobie testinga albo sida i cieszyc sie wieksza wydajnością :D
<reapper> NIE MAM UBUNTU! :P
<PoKrAk> ja tez nie ubuntu to zuo
<reapper> jolicloud to takie jak sama nazwa wskazuje niewiadomo co w chmurze
<reapper> djmentos, te 2,5 to do mnie ;) ?
<djmentos> tak
<reapper> tzn :P  ?
<reapper> aaa alc :D
<reapper> btw mentos masz jakis pomysl ?
<djmentos> 0,5l
<djmentos> i dźwięk niepoczebny
<reapper> widze ze hardkor pomoc
<PoKrAk> modły sprawdz
<PoKrAk> jak nie działają załaduj
<PoKrAk> jak ich nie ma zainstaluj
<PoKrAk> posprawdzaj logi
<PoKrAk> spróbuj wcześniejsza wersje jądra zainstalować np ze stabilneh wersji debiana może to pomoc
<PoKrAk> w ubu czesto były problemy, ze coś nie działało po instalacji najnowszego kernela
<PoKrAk> ja miałem na okrągło problemy z wifi na lapku
<PoKrAk> hmm czy i jak moge bedac podłączony przes ssh wyswietlać live logi systemowe?
<djmentos> albo sie napj
<djmentos> nic nie leczy tak jak wódka
<djmentos> święta sie zblizają, psy też będą mówic, to sie napiją z nami
<reapper> mozesz
<PoKrAk> czym?
<djmentos> młotkiem
<reapper> PoKrAk, mozesz, tak normalnie ja wyswietlalem...
<PoKrAk> hehehehe
<PoKrAk> nie chodzi mi o cat /var/log/jakis tam log
<PoKrAk> a jak wyswietlasz?
<djmentos> tail - f ./plik
<djmentos> tail -n 1000 ./plik
<PoKrAk> chce miec tak jakbym je przekierował do /dev/tty8
<reapper> oooo wlasnie tail
<PoKrAk> a tail sie konczy i wychodzi do prompta
<PoKrAk> a mi chodzi zeby nic innego nie było na ekranie tylko wlasnie podgląd logow na zywo
<djmentos> ja jebniesz se 0,7 to nie bedziesz nic widział
<PoKrAk> djmentos: ile masz lat?
<djmentos> 8
<PoKrAk> mentalnosc masz napewno nizej niz 8
<djmentos> 8 lat, pije, ćpam, kradnę
<PoKrAk> ok nie karmie trola
<djmentos> sypnąłbyś grosza, a nie buraczysz się
<djmentos> tail -f nie schodzi
<PoKrAk> tail -f działa niepotrzebnie sie zasugerowałem -n
<djmentos> bo
<djmentos> no
<djmentos> to lece do sklepu bo mi zamkną zaraz :D
<reapper> pokrak podpowiesz mi jedna rzecz ?
<reapper> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/reapper/.gvfs
<reapper>       Output information may be incomplete.
<reapper> Terminating processes: 2098lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/reapper/.gvfs
<reapper>       Output information may be incomplete.
<reapper>  2992lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/reapper/.gvfs
<reapper>       Output information may be incomplete.
<reapper>  3006lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/reapper/.gvfs
<reapper>       Output information may be incomplete.
<reapper>  3020lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/reapper/.gvfs
<reapper>       Output information may be incomplete.
<reapper>  (with SIGKILL:) 3034lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/reapper/.gvfs
<reapper>       Output information may be incomplete.
<reapper>  (failed: processes still using sound devices: 3048(pulseaudio)).
<reapper> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/reapper/.gvfs
<reapper>       Output information may be incomplete.
<reapper> /sbin/alsa: Warning: Processes using sound devices: 3048(pulseaudio).
<reapper> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-hda-codec-realtek snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc (failed: modules still loaded: snd-hda-codec-realtek snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc).
<reapper> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-hda-codec-realtek snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc.
<reapper> help panowie o co b :>
<PoKrAk> tak jak pisałem sprobuj wczesniejszego jadra najlepiej stable debiana ew wczesniejszych
<PoKrAk> i załaduj z niego moduły
<PoKrAk> ale najpierw spawdz jakie moduły powinna miec twoja karta i pokombinuj z nimi
<m477> hahah kurwa :D
<DaZ> lolco
<m477> sesja zdana :>
<DaZ> e tam.
<m477> pf
<m477> a to oznacza ....
<djmentos> no
<djmentos> git
<djmentos> to
<djmentos> panowie
<djmentos> zdrówko święteczne
<m477> polewaj
<djmentos> i panie*
<m477> jedyna kobieta tu to wódka
<djmentos> nie
<djmentos> już jej nie ma :D
<reapper> panowie jest przelom, dzwiek w sluchawkach jest, w speakerach nie ma, gdzie to rozwiazac :D (pod win xp jest i tu i tu)
<PoKrAk> wyjmij słuchawki i sprawdz jeszcze raz
<PoKrAk> po włozeniu słuchawk odcina głosniczki
<reapper> sprawdzilem
<reapper> to nie to ;)
<tajwanuser> cze
<Wilkov> tajwanuser: o/
<tajwanuser> od czego zalezy mrowienie na CRT?
<Dreadlish> tajwanuser: masa
<Dreadlish> podłącz crtka w przedłużacz bez uziemienia lub do innego obwodu niż komp to będzie mniej
<tajwanuser> Dreadlish: czasami pomaga odlaczanie i podlaczanie, czasami zaskoczy przy wlaczeniu przyciskiem
<tajwanuser> hm
<tajwanuser> mowisz....
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> u mnie działa
<tajwanuser> hm - pod tym samym przedluzaczem byla ladowarka telefonowa i glosniki
<tajwanuser> przelaczylem
<tajwanuser> zobaczymy:)
<Dreadlish> bo jak rozdzielisz masę to będzie mniej szumić
<tajwanuser> nie mam za bardzo gniazdek do dyspozycji
<tajwanuser> wiesz... mi teraz nie szumi
<tajwanuser> odlaczylem i podlaczylem jeszcze raz
<tajwanuser> kabel od sygnalu
<avalan> tajwanuser: masz w opcjach coś takiego jak rozmagnesowanie
<tajwanuser> nie zasilajacy
<avalan> też pomaga czasami
<tajwanuser> avalan: nie pomaga w tym przypadku
<tajwanuser> pod roznymi rozdzielczosciami tez potrafi roznie dzialac;]
<tajwanuser> w kazdym razie udalo sie poprawic obecnie, a wychodze z zalozenia "dziala, to nie ruszam"
<tajwanuser> :P
<m477> jesu
<m477> poszli po wodke co tu bedzie sie dzialo :OOO
<tajwanuser> bedziesz siedzial przed kompem i nam relacjonowal?
<vip_> witam.moze ktos wie jak wyswietlic w conky lub terminalu dostepne aktualizacje(pakiety)???
<vip_> no nikt nie wie jak to rozwiazac?
<dawiss> cholera, gdzie normalnie znajduje sie plik auto mount
<buharin> hej
<buharin> ;)
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> jaki polecacie zestaw narzedzi do pc odpalany z live
<foreste> mam pendrive orange 2gb
<foreste> i chce cos wgrac zamiast arcavir ;d
<Dreadlish> najlepiej to sobie zainstalować jakiś os
<Dreadlish> i tyle
<foreste> mam 300mb na to
<foreste> tzn 1,4 gb do uzytku + 1,4 gb do uzytku wlasnego
<foreste> tfu
<foreste> 1,4 gb dla siebie i 300mb dla programu
<Dreadlish> wrzuć sobie slitaza
<foreste> pendrive jest podwojny ;d
<Dreadlish> dbana
<Dreadlish> i supergrubdisk
<foreste> http://allegro.pl/pendrive-2gb-orange-arcavir-i1905967522.html
<foreste> o taki mam ;]
<buharin> ale swiatecznie sie zrobilo
<buharin> ;)
<foreste> tylko ze ten pen ma zab przed zapisem
<foreste> musialem  wylaczyc programowo zeby te 300mb wywalic arcabit
<foreste> ten obrzar odzielny od resty ;p
<DreadBlondyn> :D
<nn52> o/
<qermit> nn52: pokasz fotke
<nn52> nu
<nn52> skalowanie dla 720 ( w mencodeze) to druga wartość najelepsza to 576?
<nn52> 720:576
<ChaosEngine> PAL
<nn52> ja wiem ale komenda to -vf scale=szerokosc:wysokosc
<nn52> tzn opcja
<nn52> a nie -vf PAL -.-
<ChaosEngine> a nie, 768x576
<ChaosEngine> :-)
<nn52> aa L(
<nn52> dzięki :P
<nn52> -ovc x264 -oac mp3lame -vf scale=768:576 -o /home/nn/video.avi, powinno być git
<nn52> dla 700 jest 38x :P
<Voldenet> u mnie ta linia komend nie działa, dziwne
<Voldenet> mencoder: error while loading shared libraries: libx264.so.119: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Voldenet> to wina opcji? :D
<ChaosEngine> Voldenet: nie masz x264 biblioteki
<Voldenet> mam na pewno
<Voldenet> sam kompilowałem
<Voldenet> %-D
<ChaosEngine> ldd `which mencoder`
<ChaosEngine> ldd `which mencoder` | grep "not found"
<Voldenet> problem zażegnany, z svna poszło
<Voldenet> hm, tylko po co mi mencoder jak używam ffmpega...?
<Wilku> SVN to zuo
<Dreadlish> git lepszy
<Wilku> Dreadlish++
<ChaosEngine> bo mencoder wewęntrznie używa ffmpeg jak jest tak skompilowany
<ChaosEngine> Voldenet: zobacz ldd `which mencoder`
<nn52> konwertuje wideło, na tableta
<nn52> :P
<Wilku> nn52: Witaj, droga pani ;)
<nn52> witaj wilczku
<Wilku> :)
<avalan> poza tym że mencoder ssie i nie ma żadnego zastosowania, ma składnię prawie jak perl i zajmuje miejsce to nie ma żadnego zastosowania
<nn52> avalan: mnie się lepiej koduje w mencoderze niż jakimś tam ggmpeg
<nn52> ffmpeg
<avalan> ja wole ffmpeg
<Voldenet> avalan: chciałbym, żeby miał składnie dobrą jak perl
<nn52> aj by na świecie był pokój
<nn52> A JA /
<Dreadlish> ffmpeg jest dobry
<Dreadlish> mencodera nie zdarzyło mi się jeszcze nigdy używać
<avalan> nie próbuj
<Voldenet> to już nawet vlc ma lepszą składnię niż mencoder
<avalan> i tak w wiekszości ffmpeg wymaga :d
<nn52> propo tabletów rozwala mnie info na Android Market " Aplikacja niezgodna z urządzeniem" , wchodzę na czarny market ściągam aplikacje i działa poprawnie .... xD
<Dreadlish> nn52: prócz tego, że nie ma aplikacji niezgodnych z urządzeniem dla androida
<Dreadlish> tak z technicznego punktu widzenia
<avalan> są
<avalan> wystarczy że uzywają natywny kod i sa optymalizowane na konkretny układ graficzny
<nn52> Dreadlish: no, ale to śmieszne troche. NFS Hotpursuit - al A1_V7 - że zasłaby sprzęt, ściągam z czarnego marketu, ładuje się w 3 sec , włączam misje i gra nawet się nie tnie i działa płynnie...., to mnie dziwi,.
<Dreadlish> nn52: nie testowali ;d
<Voldenet> hm, czy ubuntu z initem i konfigami archa to nadal ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: tak
<nn52> na AM pisało że Asphalt 5 nie ruszy na Lenovo A1, a po wgraniu z czarnego - działa. Alphalt 6 już serio nie działa - kompletnie się nie ładuje :P
<nn52> chociaż dziwi mnie że proc 1ghz , 512 ddr2 ramu, a ma problemy z 720p - chyba że źle skodowane.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> albo skodowane pod generic
<nn52> tzn da się oglądać , ale czasami zwalnia , wiec przekoduje teraz jeszcze raz innym spodobem :P. 1080p to zasadniczo takie stopklatki
<tajwanuser> jaki kiczowaty jest nowy fejsbuk
<Voldenet> s/kiczowaty jest nowy/chujowy/
<Voldenet> fix'd
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: dopadną cie komunisty ;d
<Voldenet> AJĆć
<Dreadlish> to samo myśle ;d
<Voldenet> jestem przerażony, płaczę z paraliżującego bezruchu
<m477> @_@
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Thorbjorn> No!
<Thorbjorn> W końcu!
<m477> czuje sie jakby byka juz gdzies 5 rano
<Thorbjorn> jak co Ty się czujesz?
<m477> w00t
<m477> omfg
<m477> ide cheba do skleu
<Voldenet> utf: ヽ(´ー｀)ﾉ
<Thorbjorn> Voldenet: ?
<Thorbjorn> kodowani masz złe?
<Voldenet> ┐(￣ー￣)┌
<m477> omfg
<m477> okurwa
<m477> ale sie nakurwiolem
<m477> ja pierdole :D
<m477> lol niby -1
<m477> a pizda na dworsze ze browar zamaraza :D
<avalan> -___-
<Dreadlish> mądrości m477, który się podnieca że ma faze po 1 piwie
 * avalan myśli czy chce mu się walczyć z simcity 4 czy nie
<Voldenet> Ach te studenty, 90% alkoholików onanizujących się na myśl o piwie
<avalan> co Ty tam wiesz
<avalan> bez piwa też można
<drakhan> dokładnie
<Voldenet> Wiem wiem, prawdziwi weterani to i 1410 przetrwali
<Dreadlish> 1
<Wilku> 2
<tajwanuser> spadl na mnie obowiazek zakupu mikrofalowki:D co kupic?:P
<Voldenet> mikrofalówkę
<tajwanuser> mowisz?
<tajwanuser> bo ja myslalem raczej o zapasie ryzu na pol roku
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-23
<Thorbjorn> Hail!
<soee> szybkie pytanie, zainstalowalem skype jednak nie moge go uruchomic
<soee> uruchamianie z menu zwraca komunikat: KDEInit nie może uruchomić '/usr/bin/skype'.
<soee> z konsoli:
<soee> /usr/bin$ skype
<soee> bash: /usr/bin/skype: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Thorbjorn> Hmmm
<Thorbjorn> w jaki sposób instalowałeś skype?
<soee> ok juz chyba mam, brakuje jakichs pakietow dodatkowych zwiazanych z architektura 32bitowa
<soee> działa, instrukcja 5 tuutaj pomogla: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59703/skype-error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libxss-so-1-cannot-open-shared-obj
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7yyr8sx> (at askubuntu.com)
<Thorbjorn> ja tam z repozytorium instalowałem skype i działa
<soee> Thorbjorn, masz 64bitowa wersje systemu i kde ?
<Thorbjorn> nie
<soee> a no wlasnie :0
<soee> :)
<Thorbjorn> a co to ma wspólnego?
<Thorbjorn> mogłeś 32bit instalować
<soee> ok to moze jeszcze z jednym mo pomozesz
<Thorbjorn> ;>
<soee> wgrałem sun-java7jdk i usunalem openjdk
<soee> z openjdk mialem w menu kontekstowym automatycznie program do uruchomienia plików typu .jnlp
<Thorbjorn> a teraz masz java sun?
<soee> teraz musze recznie wskazywac lokalizacje czym ma być on uruchomiony (/usr/lib/jvm/ i tu wybrac odpowiedni plik)
<soee> tak teraz sun
<soee> openjdk nie chcial uruchamiac plików jnlp
<Thorbjorn> Hmmmm, wyrzuć suna i zainstaluj openjdk?
<Thorbjorn> tu ostatnio ktoś o to pytał
<soee> no wlanie nie bardzo bo musze na tym jnlp pracowac jeszcze jakis czas
<Thorbjorn> soee: alias sobie zrób
<Thorbjorn> bo korzystasz z konsoli mam nadzieję
<shpaq> mornin'
<Thorbjorn> shpaq: o/
<inzaghi89> hej
<Thorbjorn> inzaghi89: o/
<buharin> Yeah! Święta! ;D
<Thorbjorn> do roboty za godzinkę wychodzę
<shpaq> grudniowe święta są przechujowe
<buharin> w tym roku tak zasiedziałem się przy moich studiach, że powrót do domu to tak jakby opuszczał dom :D
<shpaq> jedyny plus to długi weekend
<Thorbjorn> ja mam Yule
<Thorbjorn> pije piwsko wsuwam mięsko
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> ale łeb nawala
<Thorbjorn> kaca masz?
<Dreadlish> nie
<buharin> migrena
<Dreadlish> poprostu spałem pół godziny
<Thorbjorn> uhm
<Thorbjorn> śpij drugie pół to będzie ból głowy a nie migrena
<Dreadlish> pójdę się kawy napije
<lisu> re
<Thorbjorn> lisu: o/
<Dreadlish> siema lisu
<Ashiren> happy Caturday's eve
<Blondyn> witam
<Blondyn> święta akbar
<Blondyn> no proszę co się dowiaduje. Hmm to wiele wyjaśnia dlaczego na naszej planecie jest tyle Zła. Zwyczajnie Mamy Trojana!.A dokładnie Trojana TK7!
<cezart> Siema wszystkim
<Quintasan> Dobry
<DaZ> jouł.
<cezart> czekamy na wszystko
<cezart> Kurde...
<cezart> Dotyk pojemnosciowy to za czuly chyba jest, albo ja mam paluchy za duze :)
 * cezart wyszedl z epoki ceglofonow 
<xaxes_> hmm, jak wydzielić /home na nową partycje?
<xaxes_> bo muszę postawić ubu, a jak instalowałem archa, to wszystko na jednej partycji zrobiłem
<cezart> Hmm ja tam zawsze takich sytuacji unikalem dzieki zewnetrznemu hdd
<cezart> Robilem zrzut i moglem spokojnie format zrobic bo przy resize to pierwsza sprawa - dlugo trwa
<cezart> Druga - jestes ograniczony jezeli chodzi o rozmiar minimalny zmniejszanej partycji rozmiarem danych na niej zawartych
<cezart> A na dodatek przy awari zasilania moze ci caly filesysttem zepsuc
<cezart> Kurde lepsze pingi mam na mobilnym niz na kablowym...
<Skrzyp> Zippa
<Skrzyp> Is here.
<Skrzyp> A, nie
<Skrzyp> Sorki
<Wilkov> Skrzyp: Fail :D
<Skrzyp> Trzeba takie plakietki zrobić - "Zippa. It's here!"
<Skrzyp> Wzorowane na "Ubuntu xx.xx. It's here!"
<Wilkov> ;D
<Wilkov> Na #pclinuxos-pl pobawiliśmy się Zippą :D
<Wilkov> Zagrałem z innym opkiem w ping-ponga
<Wilkov> Zippa był piłeczką :D
<Wilkov> /kick Zippa op1 - PING!
<Wilkov> /kick Zippa op2 - PONG!
<Wilkov> A ten melepeta za każdym razem wracał :D
<krisss117> siema, jak mozna zastępować znaki na podstawie tablicy
<krisss117> ?
<krisss117> tzn, mam tablice np [1,2,3,4,5,6,7] i [a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h] i chcę przeszukać tekst i tam gdzie wystąpi 1 to zamieni mi na a, czyli po przetworzeniu tekstu asd 1 asd 2 asd 4 będę miał asd a asd b asd d
<krisss117> potrzebuję wskazówki ... w google szukałem
<Ashiren> sed?
<krisss117> no właśnie chciałbym to zrobić na tablicach, a z tego co wiem w SED wyglądało by to jakoś tak s/1//a/,s/2//b/,...
<Gethiox> jak zrobić "migawkę" partycji do późniejszej odtworzenia jej? polecenie "dd if=/dev/sdaX of=/fileX" kopiuje partycję bit po bicie, a jak by zrobić, by to w jakiś sposób skompresować? (by plik wyjściowy był o rozmiarze sumy plików na partycji wejściowej)
<m477> omfg
<Ashiren> moze partimage
<Ashiren> tudziez dd if=/dev/sda | gzip -c > plik.gz
<Ashiren> tylko to zalezy jeszcze czy usuwales tam pliki tj. czy w pustej przestrzeni sa "same zera"
<Gethiox> system na tej partycji stoi
<Gethiox> winshit
<Ashiren> tylko ze na pewno jest madrzejszy program do tego
<Gethiox> chyba rescue cd cos tam ma do tefo
<inzaghi89> beka :D http://dl.keepmind.eu/mmmif.png
<inzaghi89> komentarz z onetu
<m477> inzaghi89: stare + fake
<Wilkov> Co z tego, że stare
<Wilkov> Tekst świetny :D
<inzaghi89> właśnie ;)
<m477> napewno
<m477> nigdy wiecej alkoholu
<Wilkov> O.O
<m477> @_@
<Wilkov> LUDZIE!
<Wilkov> m477 powiedział, że pić nie będzie!
<m477> :]
<Wilkov> m477: Wypijmy za to :D
<m477> polewaj :D
 * Wilkov polewa m477 
<inzaghi89> ;d
<inzaghi89> m477, alkoholu nie, ale piwo tak? :D
<Wilkov> ;D
<m477> oj tam oj tam
<grek> czesc
<grek> jak zabic proces xbmc daje sudo killall xbmc.bin i dalej jest
<grek> wie moze ktos ?
<xaxes_> htopem
<grek> no tez ni
<grek> zaznaczam go daje f9 potem enter i dalej jest
<grek> ok dziala
<grek> htopa dalem bez sudo a to proces inengo usera
<grek> dzieki
<grek> hm po zabicu nie da sie go odpalic
<grek> co za program
<krisss117> siema, jak w SED zamienić aaaaaaa na a
<krisss117> siema, jak w SED zamienić aaaaaaaaaaa na a
<krisss117> siema, jak w SED zamienić aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa na a
<en0x> spierdalaj ze spamem
<krisss117> hmm ... nie mogę tego rozgryźć
<en0x> s/aaaaaaa/a/g
<en0x> mozna ladnego regexpa se napisac w sedzie do tego tez
<en0x> ;d
<krisss117> no właśnie nie mogę tego przygotować L.
<krisss117> :/
<en0x> e?
<krisss117> s/aaaaaaaaa/a/g nie scali mi aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa do jednego a
<krisss117> jedynie co mi przychodzi to s/aa/a/g i to w pętli dać :/
<en0x> rtfm
<krisss117> ale może jest jakieś inne rozwiązanie np. s/a+/a/g
<krisss117> jakieś pomysły ?
<tajwanuser> cze
<buharin> mam pytanko
<buharin> czy sposób przedstawiania
<buharin> opcji
<buharin> jak w OneNote jest zastrzeżony?
<krisss117> siema, jeszcze jeden problem
<grek> wracajac do zabijania procesow
<grek> a konsolowo sie da jakos
<grek> ?
<grek> potrzebuje komende ktora na 100 % zatrzymna program
<xaxes_> grek: sudo halt
<mati75> zgadzam się z xaxes_
<mati75> sudo halt najszybciej wyłącza procesy
<grek> tylwe ze wszystkie
<grek> a jeden
<grek> nei wiem dlaczego nie dziala killall
<crusty> kill pid?
<mati75> killall -9
<grek> najczejsciej dziala sudo killall nazwapocesu
<BigBen_> czesc
<grek> ok sprawdze z -9 dzieki
<BigBen_> znacie moze jakas dobra strone z tapetami?
<grek> pid nie zadziala bo pare ich jest
<BigBen_> na gwalt mi potrzebne
<crusty> google.pl
<crusty> tam sa fajne
<BigBen_> crusty, ja na serio
<crusty> no ale ja też
<BigBen_> ehh...
<Blondyn> BigBen_: cg society ma fajne grafiki
<Blondyn> BigBen_: freedomwallpaper też polecam
<BigBen_> Blondyn, dziekowac
<Blondyn> cg society pokazują najnowsze graficzne wydarzenia warto patrzeć np kto zrobił daną grafikę i tym śladem znajdować coś więcej ^^
<Blondyn> BigBen_: niestety wycwanili się i robią grafiki niewyskalowane do tapet więc trzeba trochę wysiłku albo samemu skalowac albo szukać odpowiednich rozmiarów
<m477> :>
<Blondyn> m477: :D
<m477> ?
<m477> ale mi nie dobrze\
<Blondyn> m477: przed świętami powinieneś odpoczywać 3 dni ;)
<Blondyn> żeby się wątroba zregenerowała
<slawekebi> Raczej przygotowała. Regenerować to ona się będzie... ale po świętach :)
<Dreadlish> pff
<Dreadlish> po świętach to on będzie sprzątał
<Dreadlish> bełty po domu
<slawekebi> masz dobre mniemanie o koledze, nie ma co hehe
<m477> ;D
<Dreadlish> chleje i tyle ;d
<m477> kto ;o
<xaxes_> m477: nikt taki, nie znasz
<slawekebi> korzysta ktoś z ncmpcpp?
<m477> uff
<m477> kurde rano na pociag trzeba wstac ;/
<xaxes_> hmm, ja w życiu nie jechałem pociągiem
<slawekebi> xaxes_: nie masz czego żałować :D
<m477> @_@
<xaxes_> gdzie w androidzie jest terminal?
<ntat> nie ma
<m477> lol nie ma
<xaxes_> wtf?!
<m477> ? :_0
<m477> :-)
<xaxes_> to ponoć linux jest
<m477> ponoć tak
<ntat> w Maemo albo w MeeGo jest
<Tyczek> Trzeba zainstalować.
<qermit> o/
<czester> Siema.
<qermit> jak nastrój przed świętami
<czester> Spoko
<czester> Prezenty są
<m477> jakim swietami
<Ashiren> merry Caturday's eve
<m477> ;o
<xxxy2> witam to wina zle wypalonej plyty na live cd ze gparted widzi dysk jako pusty a jest podzielony i z systemem xp? mam wypalonego lamparcika i sprawdzalem md5 iso w tc i sie zgadzal
<Blondyn> terminal ... a co to ? ;)
<xaxes_> xxxy2: ja mam to samo
<xaxes_> xxxy2: na ubuntu i mint, więc to nie wina płyty
<Blondyn> ciekawe czemu tak.... z resztą nie mam Window$a więc mnie to nie obchodzi :D
<xxxy2> fdisk -l wyswietla normalnie\
<xxxy2> tylko chcialem doinstalowac linuxa a tu pisze ze pusty dysk i ze instalacja zajmie caly
<m477> jakis hax
<qermit> xxxy2: masz pecha
<xxxy2> :D
<qermit> xxxy2: o i już się cieszysz czyli problem rozwiązany
<m477> :D
<qermit> xxxy2: wglej na wklej to co ci wypisuje fdisk
<xxxy2> :DD
<m477> :DDD
<xxxy2> wypale tylko plyte z obrazem i zmienie system
<Blondyn> trzeba było nie używać przerelkamowanego ext4
<Blondyn> ps ciekawe czy KPM sobie by poradził lepiej niż gparted ....
<m477> czemu przereklamowanego
<Blondyn> m477: dobre pytanie dlaczego wszyscy go tak promują :F
<m477> bo jest szybszy? :o
<Blondyn> nie na tyle szybszy aby być lepszy hehehe
<m477> ;o
<Blondyn> hmm ciekawe ... jakiś koleś nagrał chyba cala misję battlefielda 3 lol ...
<Blondyn> thx nie muszę już grac w to :D
<m477> woot
<m477> ;]
<Blondyn> m477: alesz fajnego reagettona szłucham :D
<m477> Blondyn: synku co Ty pie....
<Blondyn> http://www.pp2g.tv/vZ3F!ZXE_.aspx :)
<Blondyn> m477: imprezaa :D
<m477> jezu co za gowno
<m477> ;o
<Blondyn> hehhehe
<m477> :-)
<Blondyn> ok tu mam inny miksik :P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsDD7j1tmBc
<Blondyn> albo nie ! to jest lepsze: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjhNER_44jE HD ;D
<Blondyn> he he heee :)
<m477> nawet nie klikam
<Dreadlish> 1
<m477> 1
<Ashiren> merry Caturday!
<m477> morda
<Ashiren> :<
<m477> lol mysalem ze to bot
<m477> ;s
<Voldenet> CZWARTY
<buharin> m477, nie nawidze robic cokolwiek w swingu
<buharin> po prostu jakas paranoja
<m477> ;o
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-24
<enkidu> e?
<lisu> re
<Skrzyp> Wszystkiego Ubuntowego!
<Szatan> Skrzyp: miłych segfaultów.
<Skrzyp> Spadaj -,-
<DaZ> i dużo panicow i oomkilli.
<Skrzyp> tsja... i piekielnych zależności.
<Ashiren> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/35jd31/
<Szatan> Skrzyp: piekło to ja.
<Skrzyp> Ta... U Ciebie to można najwyżej kapcie zostawić przy wejściu do piekła.
<Szatan> Skrzyp: wejdziesz i już nie wyjdziesz.
<Skrzyp> Jak w Korei Płn.
<m477> ;o
<buharin> m477, kurna mam dosc
<buharin> jestem za tepy by uzywac swinga
<m477> mwosiz o gui?
<buharin> m477, no nie moge zmienic wielkosci JPanel
<buharin> jak to mozliwe ze jdae MaximumSize
<m477> nie uzywalem tego
<buharin> 100 na 100
<buharin> a dalej jest wypelnione
<m477> a tego stanu tam sie jakos nie 'odswierzalo"?
<DaZ> ż
<m477> ó
<m477> 'utf
<Szatan> `utf
<buharin> m477, wlasnie nie
<m477> to nie wię
<xaxes_> buharin: ja mam jakieś lekcje wideo o tworzeniu aplikacji okienkowych
<xaxes_> wysłać ci?
<buharin> xaxes_, też mam
<buharin> ide wlasnie czytac
<m477> wideo? ;o
<buharin> xaxes_, ale zeby sie z tym meczyc :D
<xaxes_> m477: wideo + źródła
<buharin> xaxes_, to ejst ten kurs Java po polsku ze koles mowi Witam wszystkich serdecznie dzisiaj bedziemy...
<xaxes_> nie pamiętam
<xaxes_> kupiłem to dawniejszy czas temu
<buharin> xaxes_, tak to jest to:)
<xaxes_> http://videokurs.pl/
<m477> to juz api do nauki nie wystarczyc? :S
<xaxes_> nein, niektórzy są zbyt głupi
<m477> kto :O
<xaxes_> dobrym przykładem jestem ja :P
<m477> ;]
<buharin> m477, swoja droga Swing nie jest zbyt przyjazny wedlug mnie
<xaxes_> swoją drogą Java nie jest zbyt przyjazna według mnie
<m477> lol
<m477> a co jest
<buharin> Qt
<buharin> xaxes_, nie wiem jak to zrobic wszystko sie wypelnia
<m477> ale mi sie do domu nie chce jechac ;o
<buharin> m477, ja to samo mam
<buharin> nie umiem tego zrobic
<buharin> jakis zal
<m477> >,<
<m477> buharin: ja jestem ponad 300km od chaty wiec na wigilie to juz chyba nie zdaze :D
<buharin> m477, a kiedy jest wigilia?
<m477> nie wiem
<m477> dzisaj
<buharin> ;P
<buharin> aha
<xaxes_> ja nie obczajam kiedy się je, kiedy dostaje się prezenty
<xaxes_> to jest tego samego dnia?
<m477> je sie caly rok
<xaxes_> m477: burżuj
<buharin> xaxes_, pff a ja prezentów nei dostaje
<buharin> ;D
<xaxes_> czeemu? :(
<slawekebi> jak wszystko ma (?)
<m477> like a boss
<m477> co ja pacze
<Wilkov> Wesołych Świąt!
<Wilkov> Miłego okresu świątecznego!
<Ashiren> merry Caturday
<m477> \o/
<m477> kota na choince powiesze
<buharin> Wilkov, :O
<Ashiren> last christmas i gave you my heart but the very next day..
<Dreadlish> u fuckd me away ;d
<Blondyn> aaaa...
<Blondyn> nienawidzę świąt !
<Wilkov> Ashiren: You sold it on eBay :D
<m477> u mad bro
<Blondyn> co robić co robić...
<m477> pic i sie nie dac
<tajwanuser> cze
<xaxes_> ść
<m477> jak dzisaj autobusy kursuja? :o
<Dreadlish> m477: normalnie
<Dreadlish> jutro kursują nienormalnie
<m477> jak w sobote
<m477> galeria krakowska dzisaj czynna? :o
<m477> Skrzyp:
<m477> nie spij ...
<Biszkopcik> wesołych świąt ;)
<m477> ;o
<Skrzyp> Nie śpię, jestem totalnym geekiem i siedzę otyporze na yrcó :)
<foreste> czesc
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> jak swieta?
<TheNumb> Jakie święta?
<tajwanuser> a jakie dzisiaj mamy?
<Wilku> tajwanuser: Niedługo do stołu siadamy :)
<TheNumb> U mnie zlot o 17
<TheNumb> ;]
<tajwanuser> w sumie to troche mi szkoda czasow kiedy czulo sie "atmosfere swiat":P
<Wilku> Teraz jakoś tak...
<TheNumb> Chuj, nic nie czuję od paru lat
<TheNumb> ;x
<TheNumb> Może po prostu wydoroślałem te pare lat temu.
<Wilku> Chuj może nie
<Wilku> :P
<foreste> jaki zestaw live tool zmiesci mi na 300mb ?
<foreste> zamiast arcabit antyvirusa dac
<buharin> jest jakis szybki sposob na uruchomienie apletu w netbeansie?
<Wilku> buharin: Nie masz lepszych pytań na popołudnie 24 grudnia? :P
<buharin> Wilku, :D
<tajwanuser> buharin: dowiedziales sie?
<buharin> nie
<Swiety_Mikolaj> Ho³, Ho³, Ho³
<Swiety_Mikolaj> Byliœcie grzeczni w tym roku?
<Ashiren> a ty jestes?
<Ashiren> nie uzywasz utf8 ;(
<Swiety_Mikolaj> :<
<Swiety_Mikolaj> TO nie tak, ze nie uzywam utf8
<Swiety_Mikolaj> Poprostu przepilem pl znaki z dziadkiem mrozem
<Szatan> Swiety_Mikolaj: Zapraszamy do piekła.
<Blondyn> yo
<Blondyn> smacznego karpia ! :D
<Thorbjorn> Nie lubie karpia
<Blondyn> smacznych pierogów : .
<Blondyn> jingle cats :D
<Blondyn> feliz navidat lalalla
<Blondyn> :(
<Ashiren> :|
<Blondyn> : > http://tinyurl.com/dyrv6qw
<Thorbjorn> czym rozpakować plik mdf?
<jacekowski> mdf2iso
<Julia> hej
<Julia> mam pytanie odnośnie ncurses
<Julia> piszę sobie taki program prosty który ma pokazywać na ekranie pozycję kursora myszki :P
<Julia> (w C++)
<jacekowski> no to pisz
<Julia> hm, może pokażę co zrobiłam i ktoś mi pomoże...
<xaxes_> wait, nick masz julia, host wskazuje na natalię
<xaxes_> a imie twoje to ryszard? :P
<Julia> bo to nie mój komputer, długa historia
<Wilku> :D
<mati75> Wilku: i tak ci nie da
<mati75> Julia: pokaż pokaż
<Julia> zrobiłam coś takiego (tylko się nie śmiejcie :P)
<Julia> http://freetexthost.com/lld4ngs1r0
<Julia> (właściwie to możecie się śmiać jeśli pomożecie ^^")
<jacekowski> a wciecia w kodzie gdzie?
<Julia> jacekowski: są tylko mi wycięło
<jacekowski> wklej na pastebina
 * mati75 rzuci sucharem
<jacekowski> http://codepad.org/
<mati75> Julia: nie programów w święta bug się rodzi
<mati75> programuj*
<Julia> http://pastebin.com/mcRQkHLX
<Julia> :>
<Julia> akurat w święta mnie wzięło na naukę programowania
<Julia> moja siostra za to szydełkuje
<jacekowski> i jaki masz problem?
<Julia> to ma za zadanie wyświetlać na środku pozycję myszy
<jacekowski> a gdzie sa includy i w ogole
<Julia> cały program wkleić? ok
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> tak to sobie skompiluje i obadam co nie bangla
<Julia> http://pastebin.com/E68guWgD
<Julia> to jes pokombinowane
<Julia> bo chciałam sobie też obiektowość poćwiczyć
<Julia> i zamiast niektóre rzeczy zrobić prostro zrobiła mw klasach...
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> cze
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-25
<Julia> ogólnie to mi to wstyd troche pokazywać innym :P
<jacekowski> hmmmmm
<tajwanuser> Julia: a co masz do pokazania?
<Julia> tajwanuser: http://pastebin.com/E68guWgD
<tajwanuser> uu... no nie dziwie sie, ze wstyd
<tajwanuser> :D
<Julia> tajwanuser: to nie miało byc do pokazywania tylko do ćwiczeń :)
<tajwanuser> spoko, nawet nie patrzylem;)
<Julia> zostawię to i idę spać chyba
<Julia> :)
<Julia> dobranoc i dzięki za zainteresowanie pomocą o tej porze :*
<Dreadlish> o/
<Blondyn> o\
<Thorbjorn> hail
<DaZ> zik
<Thorbjorn> ;-)
<Thorbjorn> Jakie nudy...
<DaZ> bo niektórzy mają jakieś życie
<DaZ> i pewnie coś robią, albo odsypiają coś co robili
<DaZ> :o
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> DaZ: bawiłeś się kiedyś haiku?
<DaZ> próbowałem, ale mi sie nie chciało
<DaZ> chyba, ze chcesz wiersze
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> o o os mi chodzi
<buharin> :)
<buharin> przeszedłem na dobrą strone mocy
<buharin> mam linux'a ;D
<xaxes_> brawo
<Dreadlish> brawo
<buharin> xaxes_, tylko mi grub sie nie zaisntalowal :/
<Dreadlish> to go z palca
<buharin> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<buharin> a skad pewnosc ze windows7 wykryl?
<Dreadlish> najwyżej odpalisz sobie z konsoli
<Dreadlish> jak masz nowego gruba to na pewno wykryje
<buharin> okej zerkne :P z/w
<buharin> kurde
<buharin> nie wykrył :P
<buharin> czy to aby nie przez to że skasowałem tą małą partycje 100mb?
<xaxes_> -.-
<xaxes_> ta mała partycja była "dość" ważna
<buharin> xaxes_, ups i co teraz?:P
<xaxes_> tam był boot i inne takie duperele
<xaxes_> osobiście poszedłbym na łatwiznę i przeinstalował windowsa, ale nie jestem pewnien, czy jest to konieczne
<xaxes_> lepiej pogoogluj jeśli nie chcesz reinstalki
<buharin> xaxes_, wolałbym nie mam tam dużo danych
<buharin> xaxes_, albo inaczej mogę się obejść bez tylko ze jedna partycja jest w exFat
<buharin> a bez niej jest mi ciężko :/
<buharin> ja to nie mam głowy :D
<tajwanuser> cze
<xaxes_> ść
<buharin> jak sprawdzic na ktorej javie dziala moja przegladarka?
<Szmata> cio pizdisz szmata kurva
<Szmata> Good morning!
<tajwanuser> cze
<buharin> Wilkov, jesteś?
<buharin> mam dobry moment do migracji z netbeansa na ten inny kompilator
<buharin> jak zrobić aktywator w ubu?
<tajwanuser> jakis dobry film
<Blondyn> yo
<Blondyn> hello world
<grzanek> Chcę kupić laptop pod linuxa, i chcę żeby był bezproblemowy. Co mi doradzicie?
<Dreadlish> coś co nie ma grafiki
<Dreadlish> nie ma karty sieciowej
<Dreadlish> i nie ma karty dźwiękowej
<grzanek> czyli nie ma takiego czegoś
<Dreadlish> nie
<avalan> well
<avalan> Dell Latitude E4300 jeżeli nie przeszkadza Ci stara technologia
<avalan> poza modemem 3g którego nie mam działa wszystko
<Szatan> avalan: modem 3g to nie problem pod linuksem, już 4G problemy robią
<Dreadlish> Szatan: pieprzysz jak moja babka pierogi
<grzanek> no i o to chodzi :) jestem zwykłym użytkownikiem systemu i chcę systemu który działa i jest bezproblemowy, i sprzętu który działa i jest bezproblemowy
<Szatan> Dreadlish: przewinęło mi się kilka modemów przez łapy
<avalan> Szatan: nie wiem, tamten jest zdaje się na USB/miniPCIe Ericssona z modułem GPS
<avalan> Dell 5530 ma oznaczenia chyba
<Szatan> avalan: wlan hacking z wykorzystaniem GPS'a?
<Dreadlish> Szatan: mi też się pare przewinęło - trzeba było kombinować jak koń pod górkę, żeby to w ogóle chciało odpalić
<avalan> Szatan: czy ja o tym piszę? :3
 * drakhan nigdy nie miał problemów z 3g huawei
<Szatan> avalan: taka mała sugestia :P
 * Dreadlish miał zawsze
<Dreadlish> albo jakieś ruskie zte srete
<avalan> chińskie
<Szatan> ja mam ZTE MF626
<Dreadlish> chińskie ruskie - tak samo do dupy zrobione
<drakhan> all hail to wvdial
<avalan> all hail to hypnotoad! <żżżżuuuuuuu>
<Szatan> drakhan: niektóre wykrywa bez problemu network manager :P
<avalan> network manager jest dla lamek
 * Szatan oczekuje na dissa
<Dreadlish> Szatan: masz gówno a nie internet
<drakhan> linux jest dla lamek
<avalan> komputer jest dla lamek
<drakhan> życie jest dla lamek
<Dreadlish> nawzajem :)
<avalan> hardkorzy pisza programy bitowo na liczydłach
<Szatan> religia jest dla lamek
<Dreadlish> torrentow to lama
<Dreadlish> :)
<avalan> i ma bana
<Dreadlish> tylko nikt mu go nie dał jeszcze
<Dreadlish> dziwne, że ja jeszcze nie mam
<Dreadlish> ale oke
<avalan> wystarczy że ma wszędzie indziej
<Dreadlish> ano
<Dreadlish> avalan: wiesz kto to szatan zapewne
<avalan> yeah
<Dreadlish> no
<foreste> czesc
<Blondyn> skończyły mi się pierogi ! _-_
<Szatan> Blondyn: bigos masz?
 * Skrzyp się tak obżarł, że go boki bolą
<Blondyn> Szatan: nie mam tez koniec
<Szatan> eh, ja lubię z kiszonej kapusty :P
<Blondyn> mam jakieś szynki na które jeszcze nie moge patrzeć ale to chyba sie zmieni niebawem : .
<Blondyn> ma ktoś morską małpę ?
<Skrzyp> ChanServ?
<Blondyn> :) fajna ta małpa jest
<Skrzyp> 1
<Skrzyp> Co?! To jakaś prowokacja!
<termi> hehe Skrzyp wszedzie first :)
<Skrzyp> Jestem pierwszy i nikt nic nie mówi.
<termi> jak nie jak tak :P
<Dreadlish> nie jest pierwszy wszędzie
<Skrzyp> Na poczcie na pewno nie
<Skrzyp> Zawsze się jakiś moher wpierdoli
<xaxes_> Skrzyp: na #xaxes nie jesteś pierwszy!
<Dreadlish> na #0 nie jest pierwszy
<xaxes_> Dreadlish: jesteś pewny?
<xaxes_> lepiej sprawdź
<Dreadlish> nie mam durnego mirca :)
<xaxes_> huh, myślałem, że to we wszystkich działą
<xaxes_> *działa
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> na weechacie nie działa
<Dreadlish> na irssi z resztą też nie
<Dreadlish> na wszystkich webshitach działa
<xaxes_> btw. muszę znc skonfigurować
<xaxes_> ale mi się nie chce i pewnie bym spieprzył
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-17
<Mongolski> hej
<Mikart> Witam mam mały problem z moim linuksem. Otóż po instalacji systemu i odpowiednich paczek aby zainstalować nowszą wersję sterownikó po restarcie nie widać paska zadań .Próbowałem sposobu z portalu ale nie działa.Linux Ubuntu 12.10 i karta gtx560.
<Mikart> Witam mam mały problem z moim linuksem. Otóż po instalacji systemu i odpowiednich paczek aby zainstalować nowszą wersję sterownikó po restarcie nie widać paska zadań .Próbowałem sposobu z portalu ale nie działa.Linux Ubuntu 12.10 i karta gtx560.
<gjm> Aha.
<m477> milo sie rozmawialo
<m477> zgnilem
<gandalf> Witam
<gandalf> Pytanko mam tak jak by ktos moze wiedzial. co moze byc przyczyna, ze nie dziala mi Plex Media Server ani UPnP Router Control?
<gandalf> czasem dziala, ale zadko
<gandalf> juz na oslep instaluje wszystko zwiazana UPnP i DLNA i zeroconf ale bez skutku
<lisu> gandalf: mediatomb, polecam - jako serwer, jesli chcesz cos z renderem, to xbmc. Włącz w ruterze funkcje upnp - zwiększa wydajnosc streamów w sieci lokalnej.
<gandalf> lisu - Mam włączone UPnP na routerze. MediaTomb właśnie usunąłem a xbmc mam i urzywam, choc ostatnio potrafi sie wywalic:) . ze wszystkimi programami jest tak samo, czasem dzialaja czasem nie, prawdopodobnie jest to zwiazane z ostatnia migracja z ubuntu 11.10 na 12.10, to od tego czasu sie rozsypuje co chwila wszystko, pewnie jeszcze ma cos wspolnego, ze mam zainstalowane kde
<gandalf> adres na routerze mam zarezerwowany i wszystko ustawione na " sztywno"
<gandalf> ps jedyna usluga jaka zawsze mi dziala jest mini dlna
<gandalf> jeszcze smbd3
<Dreadlish> urzywam.
<gandalf> używam* tak nie chcący wyszło
<gandalf> według nmapa mam otwarte http://wklej.org/id/899940/
<gandalf> hehh nic z tego ni kumam - czarna magia jak dla mnie. cos jest a tak naprawde tego niema
<gandalf> czas na reboot
<Szpinak_biurwy> A co z uptime?
<gandalf> 1900 udp open|filtered upnp ma cos do znaczenia w mojej sprawie?
<lisu> re, sorki, zajęć dużo.
<lisu> o poszedł
<lisu> trudno, jak to mówią: SOA#1 ;]
<gandalf> wywalilem iptable UPnP Router Control dziala
<gandalf> hmm cos namieszane mialem
<gandalf> zobaczymy czy pare restartow wytrzyma, jak tak to trza zainstalowac braki
<gandalf> hehh znowu nie dzila
<gandalf> nie kminie tego
<qermit> ttp://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/184399_10200153688353800_1426659652_n.jpg
<lisu> qermit: wtf?
<lisu> ale hp 1200 widze?
<qermit> lisu: choinka z elementami większej mocy zamiast bombek
<lisu> a no widze małe trafko, kilka elektrolitów ;)
<lisu> a nawet lampe ;] :D
<qermit> jest też lampa od wzmacniacza audio
<qermit> tzn radio
<lisu> moja choinka wyglada tak: http://www3.modersmal.net/polska/images/Choinka1.gif
<lisu> ... make it youureself
<lisu> ;]
<CookieM> choinka Stallmana: http://stallman.org/grav-mass.png
<lisu> CookieM: powiem tak: http://www.google.pl/url?source=imglanding&ct=img&q=http://www.priscillaharing.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/picard-facepalm-1024x673.jpg&sa=X&ei=9YvPUJ7rKIWThgfcz4CQCg&ved=0CAkQ8wc&usg=AFQjCNH7OYZOk2hsnHZzgjlrNm-x0gQURg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d54yont> (at www.google.pl)
<lisu> dobra pora się zwinąć, bo rano znowu będzie problem ze wstawaniem, nie ma to jak zawalic kilka nocy z rzedu... :D oczy przekrwione... koncentracja tylko jak mane uzupełnisz kawą... 15 min późnej juz nie działa...
<lisu> 'live long and prosper'
<CookieM> may the force be with you
<Marqin> Hey
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-18
<nakazanieto> Cześć! ;-)
<nakazanieto> Cześć ;-)
<BlessJah> o/
<marthinus> \o
<nakazanieto> \o/
<buharin> tak sie zastanawiam jesli mam 2 punkty i ktore wyznaczaja droge i chce jakos w tablicy zapisac czy droga istnieje pomiedzy punktami czy nie, to zrobic tablice 4-wymiarowa?
<BlessJah> buharin: macierz przejść wystarczy
<buharin> BlessJah, ale rzuciles haslo wiele mi to mowi
<BlessJah> buharin: masz punkty 0 1 2, robisz tablice 3x3, jesli istnieje droga 2->1 to w komórce (2;1) stawiasz jedynke
<BlessJah> w sumie rzeczywiscie, macierz przejsc zwraca głównie automatyke, w teorii grafow jest macierz sasiedztwa
<buharin> BlessJah, ale ja mam punkty (0,0) -> (0,1) (0,0) -> (1,0)
<BlessJah> nom, to cos zmienia?
<BlessJah> robisz labirynt i między punktami może znaleźć się ściana, bądź może jej nie być?
<buharin> ogolnie jest algorytm inny na to ze sciany znikaja
<buharin> i potrzebuje do tego punktow
<buharin> wiec jesli mam zaznaczac ze sciana znika
<BlessJah> rzuć dwuwymiarową tablicę będącą odwzorowaniem mapy, ale złożoną z structów unii czy po prostu tablic czterech booli
<buharin> to trzeba zapisac macierz z punktow
<buharin> w javie nie ma unii
<BlessJah> public class Cell { ...
<buharin> nie wiem czy to sie oplaca :S
<buharin> ja juz robilem klase sicana
<buharin> i skasowalem bo stwierdzilem ze za duzo pisaniny
<BlessJah> public class Cell { private Boolean has_north_wall;
<BlessJah> wtedy możesz dać Cell[][] map = new Cell[x_size][y_size];
<BlessJah> kasowanie ściany może być metodą klasy cell, bądź wręcz manipulacją boolem
<buharin> mhmm
<buharin> BlessJah, mozna i tak, nie znam sie na teorii algorytmiki ale zawsze dostawalem z algorytmow 4 :D
<BlessJah> nie miałem jeszcze algorytmiki
<buharin> przerobisz :P
<BlessJah> wiem, bedzie projektowanie efektywnych algorytmow
<buharin> BlessJah, nom zajebiście efektywnych :)
<bastetmilo> buharin: chcesz wylecieć?
<buharin> bastetmilo, za co?
<bastetmilo> buharin: domyśl się.
<buharin> bastetmilo, ahh, wystarczy tylko pouczenie
<bastetmilo> zostajesz pouczony.
<karagal> Witam
<CookieM> cześć
<karagal> LXDE ktos ma?
<gjm> Ja mam Openboxa jak coś.
<karagal> w lxde mam taki troszke problem dziwny w openboksie dzialalo
<Mongolski> hej
<ftpd> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> cześć ftpd
<ftpd> bastetmilo, o/
<gjm> Cześć, gjm.
<karagal> :>
<karagal> ruch jak w kilcach na dworcu:>
<karagal> ¹
<gjm> No cóż...
<BlessJah> meh
<BlessJah> już 23
<bastetmilo> pff. Dopiero 23.
<BlessJah> jak mozna klikajac zmienic defaultowa akcje po nacisnieci upower buttona?
<BlessJah> s/ upower/u power/
<BlessJah> suspend u mnie nie dziala, w 12.04 byl elegancko halt
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-19
<sysek> he he
<jakobs> hej
<jakobs> czy ktos jest teraz w stanie mi pomoc ?
<jakobs> chodzi o instalacje sterownikow do karty radeon x1400 w laptopie thinkpad t60
<jakobs> chcialbym po prostu aby wentylator pracowal ciut ciszej ;0
<nakazani1to> Elo. Czemu system na jednym kompie wpierdziela mi 100MB RAM a na innym 400Mb Ram?
<nakazani1to> ten sam system zaraz po instalacji i po uruchomieniu
<mateusz> nakazani1to: jeżeli jest to vista, to kieruje się ona regułą "ile znajdzie tyle zajmie" :D
<nakazani1to> mateusz: no właśnie to linux jest!
<jacekowski> nakazani1to: to samo
<jacekowski> nakazani1to: ram jak jest pusty to sie niszczy
<nakazani1to> przynajmniej chodzi lepiej niż poprzedni system.
<nakazani1to> jacekowski: jak czytam  wynik free -m
<nakazani1to> http://wklej.org/id/901549/
<nakazani1to> To co mi pokazuje  gdzie jest zbufforowany ram  a gdzie faktycznie zajęty?
<gjm> o/
<nakazanieto> gjm: o/
<Mongolski> hej
<Frenk1> mam mały problem z instalatorem wersji 12 nie chce sie zaladowac graficzny instalator na laptopie benq r55, ale wersja 10 instaluje się prawidlowo. co może być problemem?
<Dreadlish> wersji co?
<Dreadlish> ile masz tam ramu...
<Frenk1> wystarczoajaco
<gjm> Supr uprzejma odpowiedź.
<gjm> s/Supr/Super/
<Frenk1> po aktualizacji z 10 na wyżej zatrzymuje się w gdzie powinien byc ekran grub i czarny ekran
<gjm> To po aktualizacji czy przy instalacji?
<Frenk1> i to i to
<gjm> Jaka grafika?
<Frenk1> nvidia 7400
<gjm> Powinieneś dodać "nomodeset" w lini poleceń GRUB'a
<Frenk1> tylko jak to zrobie jak grub'a nie widze na ekranie, nawet do wiersza polecen sie nie dostane
<gjm> Jak łaujesz z płyty to Ci się nie wyświetla?
<Frenk1> instalka 12 zawiesza sie na chasle ze nie moze zalodowac jakiegos pliku graficznego
<gjm> Pisz po polsku.
<gjm> Może napisz jakiego pliku?
<Frenk1> obecnie nie mam podgladu ale zobacze
<Frenk1> strzelalem na problem grub'a bo jak sie nie moze wyswietlic nawet przy próbie z debianem, chyba tam jest problem.
<gjm> Ale jakoś 10.04 czy tam .10 zainstalowałeś, nie?
<Frenk1> tak
<Frenk1> bez problemow
<gjm> No więc gdzie tu problem z GRUBem?
<Frenk1> np zmiana budowy programu rozruchowego mogło przynieść jakies zmiany
<gjm> Co tam jest do zmieniania?
<Frenk1> widze ze sie nie znasz, moze ktoś inny
<sysek> :o
<pakos> lol ;d
<sysek> ale lipa, nie widac listy uzytkownikow w xchat
<gjm> No to mnie rozbawił.
<gjm> Frenk1: Skoro wiesz lepiej to sobie radź sam (;
<Enlik> sysek: jeśli to xchat-gnome, to ponoć się da, z tym że trzeba jakiś skrót aktywować
<sysek> nie no
<sysek> nie
<sysek> zwykly xchat, rano dzialal
<CookieM> widok -> lista użytkowników też nie działa?
<sysek> CookieM, nope
<sysek> a nie
<sysek> wystarczylo
<gjm_xchat> :)
<sysek> a zreszta, nie wazne
<Frenk1> przypuszczam że wersja 10 ma grub 1 a wersja 12 grub 2 , jak się nie myle to istotna zmiana
<sysek> hm. miala byc publiczna beta steam i co
<sysek> i lipa
<gjm> Frenk1: Źle przypuszczasz.
<CookieM> sysek w tym arcie masz napisane, jak zainstalować steam'a już teraz: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-steam-for-linux-right-now.html
<sysek> CookieM, no wiem, ale miala byc otwarta beta
<sysek> teraz sprawdze red orchestra pod linuxa
<steryd> witam
<steryd> mam problem, podczas bootowania Ubuntu 12.10 z USB pojawia mi sie tylko czarny ekran z migajacym w lewym gornym rogu kursorem
<steryd> zanim cokolowiek zwiazanego z ubuntu pojawi sie na ekranie
<steryd> nigdzie nie znalazlem podobnego problemu
<steryd> czy ktoś mógłby mi pomóc/
<gjm> Jak nagrywałeś obraz na pendrive?
<steryd> za pomocą USB Installer
<steryd> i Unetbootin
<steryd> w obydwu przypadkach to samo
<gjm> Może spróbuj: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/black-screen-when-booting-installing-ubuntu-12-04-from-usb-942699/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c4sto5t> (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<sysek> widze, ze na ubu jest problem ze zgraniem cd do 320
<steryd> czyli sprobowac wylaczyc framebuffer w biosie?
<gjm> Nie w BIOSie.
<gjm> Ale menu GRUBa też Ci się pewnie nie wyświetla?
<sysek> :O
<sbl_> hi
<sbl_> jakim programem konsolowym udostepnie obraz z /dev/video0 przez WWW ?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-20
<sysek> oho, otwarta beta steama
<bastetmilo> cześć sysek
<sysek> czesc bastetmilo :)
<Voldenet> ach, te steamy na linucha
<Mongolski> hej
<m477> ejo
<podeshva> jakaś gra latwa do instalacji ?
<CookieM> każda z reposów
<gjm> 21:02 -!- podeshva [4e58d9c9@gateway/web/freenode/ip.78.88.217.201] has left #ubuntu-pl []
<gjm> Heloł.
<CookieM> refleks szachisty + skrypt usuwający meta-informacje
<gjm> Tak.
<CookieM> hi
<qermit> o/
<qermit> wróciłem
<nergal> co tak cicho przed koncem swiata tu?
<Belzebub> nergal: Ur fake nergal :C
<nergal> he??
<Belzebub> nergal: prawdziwy nergal mieszka w 3city
<nergal> no i?
<Belzebub> nergal: jesteś podróbą xD
<bastetmilo> to co? Czekamy na koniec świata?
<nergal> bastetmilo: nie czekamy, sam przyjdzie
<bastetmilo> to ja zjem ostatniego makaronika z okazji końca świata
<nergal> http://tiny.pl/hkzmd
<nergal> no nic, trzeba wydac tą reszte kasy na jakieś dobre uczynki
<qermit> kto kupował sobie cubieboarda i jest z warszawy?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-21
<gandalf> zainstalujem sobie fglrx i zobaczym co z tego wyjdzie
<gandalf> hehh to nie byl dobry pomysl
<gandalf> ani kontroli ccc
<gandalf> ani stery nie dzialaja WTF
<gandalf> ktos ma pomysl czemu nie dziala
<gandalf> albo mi sie tylko tak zdaje bo niewyspany jestem albo nie ma juz sterownikow do mojej karty pod ubu:/
<gandalf> hehh pewnie za pare restartow sie tego dowiem :P
<gandalf> hmmm wyglada to na to ze sie nie wydawalo :) a mialo byc tak pieknie
<gandalf> ati przestalo aktualizowac stery dla nowszego xorga :(
<gandalf> ciekawe co z tego wyjdzie
 * gandalf reboot
<gandalf> dziala
<gandalf> no prawie
<gandalf> kto wie jak naprawic panel dotykowy
<gandalf> bo nie dziala
<gandalf> czy ktos ma pomysl bo tego to mi nawet google ni podpowiada
<CookieM> dzień dobry (całusy dla gjm)
<gjm> Ech...
<CookieM> o, chatzilla mi nawet Twój nick na różowo wyświetla ;)
<gjm> Super, masz jeszcze jakieś ciekawe historie?
<m477> ja mam
<CookieM> nie, jestem pusty; a jak wiadomo, z pustego to i Salomon...
<niktto> Czego używacie do robienia własnych repo dla ubuntu? reprepro?
<m477> buch z rana jak smietana
<jacekowski> niktto: ja uzywalem reprepro
<jacekowski> chociaz ma pewne ograniczenia
<niktto> jacekowski: no własnie sie o nie obiłem
<niktto> potrzebuje miec dla róznych wydań ubuntu rózne binarki
<niktto> o tej samej nazwie paczki
<jacekowski> rozne repozytoria
<niktto> jacekowski: nie marze o utrzymywaniu 8 repozytoriów tylko dla ubuntu i minta ;)
<niktto> dlatego szukam innego rozwiązania
<jacekowski> inaczej sie nie da
<niktto> dpkg-scanpackages tez identycznie działa pod tym względem jak reprepro
<jacekowski> i to w zadnym systemie zarzadzania paczkami
<niktto> nie ogarniam czemu, przeciez to super podstawowa sprawa
<jacekowski> nie jest
<jacekowski> kazde wydanie ubuntu ma swoje repozytorium
<jacekowski> i te sie nie powinny mieszac
<niktto> :(
<jacekowski> jak ty bys to chcial
<niktto> jacekowski: w sensie? technicznie? w sources list musisz (zakładam ze musisz) podac swoje wydanie z którego chcesz łapac plik
<niktto> przy dodawaniu do reprepro podajesz tez to samo wydanie
<niktto> czemu każde wydanie nie moze miec innego pliku zapisanego?
<niktto> jakie znaczenie ma nazwa paczki (nie nazwa pliku)
<jacekowski> niktto: to sa osobne repozytoria
<buharin> kurde szkoda ze wizarda nie ma
<gandalf> Siemanko]
<Belzebub> hi
<gandalf> co tam jak tam
<CookieM> re
<gandalf> hehe specjanie sie meczylem ze sterami do grafiki zeby sobie w gierke jakas pograc a tu niewypal :P
<gandalf> ja to mam szczescie
<gandalf> regnum:) tak to sie nazywa
<gandalf> jakies 1,5 godziny szukania troli czy tam jeszcze inniejszy stworkow we wskazanym miejscu i nic
<CookieM> z gierek to ostatnio w madżonga grałem
<gandalf> pierwsze zadanie a nie do przejscia
<gandalf> ja preferuje pasjansa
<gandalf> :P
<CookieM> ;)
<gandalf> fglrr-legaacy używał ktos?
<gandalf> kurde pisac sie musze nauczyc
<gandalf> fglrx-legacy czy ktoś używał miało być
<sysek> :)
<m477> :)
<gandalf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gng3sPiJdzA - genialne wypadki i wtopy
<Admc`> Quintasan_: kiedy spaczkujecie KDE 4.10 RC1 do kubuntu ppa?
<Quintasan_> Admc`: Jak skończymy to będzie
<Quintasan_> musimy wszystko patchować bo lol gówno python ze swoim śmiesznym multiarchem
<sysek> :o
<sysek> Admc`, kubuntu uzywasz ?
<sysek> mysle kurcze nad zmiana distro z KDE
<gandalf> KDE nie takie zue
<sysek> no nie jest, tylko kurcze. co tu wybrac
<gandalf> lepiej sie sprawdza niz unity
<gandalf> dzis zzainteresowal mnie mate
<gandalf> przypomina stare dobre czasy ubuntu 8.04
<gandalf> chate czas ogarnac , koniec trolenia od rana przy TT
<gandalf> i koniec z piciem
<gandalf> :P bo mnie juz wystarczy
<sysek> ja tam juz ogarnalem pokoj i mi wystarcza :P
<sysek> no mam dwie dystrybucje na oku
<sysek> netrunner albo rosa
<gjm> Hipster.
<sysek> fuck, co ?
<gjm> Nie fuckuj.
<sysek> nie jestem hipsterem
<CookieM> gjm a Ty jak na archu się zachowujesz?
<bastetmilo> dzieci, przestańcie :)
<gjm> Nie wiem czy wiesz, ale tu panuję troche inne zasady.
<gjm> CookieM: ↑
<gjm> s/ę/ą/
<gjm> sysek: A może Chakra?
<sysek> a moze nie
<gjm> To nie.
<sysek> gjm, od tego wole jednak arch + kde
<gjm> 14:02 < sysek> mysle kurcze nad zmiana distro z KDE
<gjm> Myślałem że szukasz czegoś z KDE ootb.
<sysek> no to tez
<CookieM> tak wiem, ty tu panujesz; zawłaszczyłeś ten kanał i się wyżywasz
<gjm> bastetmilo: No zobacz.
<bastetmilo> Patrzę.
<gjm> CookieM: Jesteś tutaj dosyć świeży, nie znasz systuacji więc może nie wypowiadaj się?
<bastetmilo> CookieM: nikt niczego nie zniszczył.
<sysek> na prawde za duzy jest tych dystrubcji linuksa
<bastetmilo> sysek: ale to jest świetne! Bo masz wybór.
<sysek> no nie do konca, bo kazda dystrubucja jets inna. np wgram sobie taka mega niszowa i lipa, nic na nie nie wgram, nie dowiem sie jak cos naprawic itp :P
<bastetmilo> CookieM: tfu. Zawłaszczył*
<bastetmilo> źle napisałam.
<bastetmilo> sysek: no i? Ale przecież nikt nie każde Ci jej używać, masz tyle innych do wyboru.
<CookieM> ok, zrozumiałem; zresztą podobają mi się te reguły; nie lubię makaronizmów
<gjm> Nie chodzi o to, jest zasada że nie używamy wulgaryzmów, nawet w językach obcych.
<CookieM> ok, te w językach obcych brzmią jeszcze gorzej
<sysek> o, znalazlem ubuntu 8.04.1 na plycie
<gjm> 14:17 < CookieM> tak wiem, ty tu panujesz; zawłaszczyłeś ten kanał i się wyżywasz
<gjm> Skoro coś Ci się nie podoba - nikt nie każe Ci tu siedzieć.
<CookieM> przepraszam, trochę mnie poniosło
<CookieM> to co, buziaka na zgodę?
<bastetmilo> LOL
<gjm> Ciężki przypadek.
<CookieM> gjm, rozluźnij krawat
<gjm> Nie spoufalaj się.
<CookieM> tak wiem, 'na pieszczotę to trzeba zasłużyć'
<sysek> :D
<sysek> a ktos korzystal w ogole z tego netrunnera ?
<gjm> Ma 79 miejsce na DistroWatch.com, zaraz za OpenBSD i elementary, słabo.
<sysek> :D
<gjm> No skoro Parted Magic ma 55...
<sysek> na pierwszym mint
<bastetmilo> sysek: spacja Ci się zepsuła, że tak ją wsadzasz przed każdym znakiem zapytania? Co to za maniera?
<sysek> a to tak nie mozna:o ?
<bastetmilo> a jest to poprawne?
<sysek> czor wie
<sysek> nie znam się
<bastetmilo> Nie jest.
<sysek> no okej, teraz bede wiedział
<bastetmilo> super :)
<sysek> ale serio to nie jest poprawnie?
<gjm> http://so.pwn.pl/zasady.php?id=4836490
<gjm> sysek: ↑
<sysek> no okej
<sysek> :)
<sysek> he he
<gandalf> hehh posprzatane
<gandalf> teraz czas z komputrem porzadek zrobic :P
<gandalf> czy ktos wie jak naprawic synaptika w sęsie touchpad
<gandalf> zainstalowalelem sery pod ati i zrobilem downgrade xorg i sie zepsuło
<Admc`> sysek: owszem, dlaczego miałbym nie używać?
<Mongolski> hej
<lisu> Dobry wieczór.
<Szpinak_biurwy> Lisu: Dobry
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-22
<m477> :)
<gjm> Nie lataj tak.
<Mongolski> hej
<gjm> m477_: Prosiłem o coś.
<rad7> cześć
<rad7> zna tu się ktoś na mono? strasznie mi się sypie, http://pastebin.com/nsVgacHY
<Pipi78> witam
<Pipi78> jest ktos zywy ? :)
<Ashiren> meow
<Pipi78> wczoraj migrowalam z 11 do 12.04 i niestety mam problem z filmami na youtubie, odtwarzaja sie tylko niektore z nich
<Pipi78> szukalam na forum, polskim i ang, kopalam w rozmaitych poradach - problem pozostal
<Pipi78> jakies pomysly co mozna zrobic ?
<Pipi78> komputer docelowo uzytkuja rodzice i sami sobie nic z nim nie zrobia, a ja jutro wyjezdzam i wracam za pare miesiecy wiec bardzo mi zalezy na pomocy :)
<bastetmilo> zainstaluj Flash?
<Pipi78-1> wypokalo mnie :)
<Pipi78-1> wiec jesli ktos cos odpowiedzial to prosze o powtorzenie
<bastetmilo> a flasha masz zainstalowanego?
<Pipi78-1> mam
<Pipi78-1> bez niego nie chodzilo by nic
<Pipi78-1> mam aktywna wtyczke shockwave flash w mozilli i addobe flash player
<bastetmilo> no nie wiem. A przełacz youtuba na html5
<Pipi78-1> chetnie, tylko jak ?
<bastetmilo> i czemu nie zainstalujesz 12.10?
<bastetmilo> Pipi78-1: w ustawieniach youtuba gdzies to jest
<bastetmilo> profil czy coś tam
<Pipi78-1> sprawdzam youtube ...
<bastetmilo> masz http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Pipi78-1> co do 12.10 - jest juz stabilne?
<bastetmilo> No jest. U mnie się nie wywala :>
<Pipi78-1> html5 mi nie pomogl
<Pipi78-1> skoro polecacie 12.10 to przejde na to i zobaczymy :) dzieki za pomoc
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<ChaosEngine> http://ujeb.se/OSQbf - like diz?
<CookieM> lookz like dirty bastard
<Termon> Witam wszystkich
<sysek> :)
<bastetmilo> cześć sysek :)
<sysek> czesc bastetmilo
<sysek> ale jestem padniey
<bastetmilo> a ja jestem nietrzeźwa :)
<sysek> no tak, masz wolne to mozesz ;)
<bastetmilo> nie mam wolnego :) bo musze pracować w wigilie, a jak w pon. chce pracowac tylko 4h to musze dziś odrobić część panszczyzny :)
<bastetmilo> zaraz bede ciąc psd
<sysek> no ja tez pracuje w wigilie, na szczescie od 10 do 15
<bastetmilo> mój boss powiedział, że mam odpracować 8h, ale nie musze przyjezdzać :) dzisiaj machne szablon strony głownej i w pon jakies podstrony :) i jestem wolna
<buharin> kurde
<buharin> nie moge ogarnac JSF :D
<Pipi78> dobry wieczor
<Pipi78> jest tu ktos ? mam spory problem :(
<gjm> No jest.
<Pipi78> witaj
<gjm> W czym problem?
<Pipi78> przed chwila zakonczylam update z 12.04 do 12.10 i niestety nie mam pulpitu. Chcialam zastosowac podane na stronie rozwiazanie, czyli z terminala dodac wiersze polecen ale terminal mi sie nie odpala
<Pipi78> komenda crt alt t nie dziala na glownym koncie
<Pipi78> o dziwo dziala na koncie goscia
<Pipi78> ale z konta goscia nie jestem w stanie nic zmienic
<gjm> Usuń plik konfiguracyjne.
<gjm> Tzn. te zaczynające się kropką.
<Pipi78> jak ? bez dostepu do terminalu, do niczego ?
<Pipi78> mam gola tapete na pulpicie, nic wiecej
<gjm> Przejdź do TTY.
<Pipi78> wyglada ze ze mnie lamka, albo nie wiem jak to zrobic albo nie wiem o czym mowisz
<gjm> Pipi78: Lewy Ctrl + Lewy Alt + F1
<gjm> Żeby wrócić do X zamiast F1 dajesz F7
<Pipi78> dziekuje :)
<Pipi78> teraz powalcze z rozwiazaniem podanym na stronce, jak odpukac nie zadziala zglosze sie :) jeszcze raz dziekuje
<gjm> Nie ma sprawy.
<Pipi78-1> witam ponownie
<Pipi78-1> niestety nie udalo mi sie do konca rozwiazac mojego problemu, dodatkowo 12.10 dziala zdecydowanie za wolno na moim sprzecie
<Pipi78-1> masz moze jakas rade jak wrocic do 12.04 oprocz instalacji z plytki ? nie chce tracic danych z dysku
<gjm> Nie ma takiej opcji.
<DaZ> podobno instalacja z płytki jest w stanie sprawdzic czy masz te dane na dysku ;v
<DaZ> ale na to se lepiej zrób jakiś dry run na maszynie wirtualnej, czy coś.
<gjm> Tzn. możesz manualnie downgrade'ować wszystkie paczki ale to bez sensu imo, poza tym łatwo coś popsuć.
<DaZ> albo rób /home na oddzielnych partycjach ;v
<Pipi78-1> no to mam duzy problem :/
<gjm> No właśnie, /home na oddzielnej partycji to podstawa.
<DaZ> nie masz żadnego problemu.
<CookieM> po co instalować 12.10 z kontrowersyjną wyszukiwarką Amazona, skoro jest 12.04 z 5-letnim wsparciem?
<DaZ> conajwyzej ubuntu ma ;v
<Pipi78-1> pulpit przywrocilam tylko czesciowo - mam katalogi ale nic wiecej, terminal sie otwiera ale nie dziala, musze przechodzic do trybu tty zeby cokolwiek zrobic eksport danych jest w tym momencie niemozliwy
<DaZ> wyszukiwarka amazona wat
<gjm> DaZ: Wyszukiwarkę możesz wyłączyć. Tak samo można zapytać: "po co instalować 12.04 skoro 10.04 też jest fajne?", ano po to że nowa wersja = nowe rzeczy, no i oczywiście nowe bugi, ale z tym trzeba się pogodzić.
<gjm> Pipi78-1: Zrobiłeś to o czym mówiłem?
<Pipi78-1> tak
<gjm> I jak to, terminal nie działa?
<Pipi78-1> w trybie tekstowym bez zarzutu
<gjm> A emulator terminala?
<Pipi78-1> ale np probowalam zmienic repozytoria na starsze zeby wymusic migracje do 12.04 i tu problem, z trybu tekstowego ich nie otworze
<Pipi78-1> a normalny terminal "wiesza sie"
<gjm> Czmemu nie?
<Pipi78-1> ekran staje deba jak na windzie :/
<Pipi78-1> wyswietlilo mi komunikat ze nie moze wyswietlic listy
<gjm> Jakoś konkretniej?
<Pipi78-1> chwilka, przepisze
<Pipi78-1> nie mozna otworzyc ekranu: wykonanie polecenia "gedit--help" wyswietl pelna liste dostepnych z opcji wiersza polecen
<gjm> Hehe.
<gjm> Gedit działa tylko w środowisku graficznym, spróbuj z nano.
<Pipi78-1> @gjm , @DaZ - mialam 12.04 i mialam problem z filmami na youtube, czesc sie wyswietlala czesc nie, na tym kanale dzis rano poradzono mi jako rozwiazanie migracje na 12.10 i niestety posluchanie tej rady to nie byl najlepszy pomysl
<gjm> bastetmilo: Widzisz coś narobiła?
<CookieM> używam 12.04 od premiery i nigdy nie miałem problemów z yt
<gjm> Pipi78-1: Mogło pomóc ale nie musiało, nie płacą nam za rozwiązywanie czyichś problemów :)
<gjm> CookieM: Super.
<Pipi78-1> jasne :)
<Pipi78-1> tyle ze ja musze ten problem rozwiazac dzisiaj, jutro wyjezdzam i rodzice musza zostac z dzialajacym kompem, nie poradza sobie z jego humorami
<CookieM> może spróbuj minta? jest dla jeszcze zieleńszych niż użytkownicy ubuntu
<gjm> CookieM: Może czytaj ze zrozumieniem?
<gjm> 20:06 < Pipi78-1> masz moze jakas rade jak wrocic do 12.04 oprocz instalacji z plytki ? nie  chce tracic danych z dysku
<DaZ> jestę opę
<gjm> Pipi78-1: Może spróbuj zainstalować tryb klasyczny?
<gjm> http://wklej.org/id/903981/txt/
<Pipi78> jestem
<Pipi78> cos mi net wywala na laptopie :(
<Pipi78> zaraz sprobuje tego co poleciles, dzieki
<Pipi78-1> jestem z powrotem , nie udalo mi sie wykonac polecanej przez ciebie metody :(
<Pipi78-1> mam info:
<Pipi78-1> nastepujace pakiety maja niespelnione zaleznosci:  gnome-shell wymaga libedataserverui-3.0-1 ale nie zostanie zainstalowany wymaga girl.2-gkbd-3.0 ale nie zostanie zainstalowany
<Pipi78-1> Poleca: gnome-session-fallback ale nie zostanie zainstalowany
<Pipi78-1> nie udalo sie naprawic problemow zatrzymano uszkodzone pakiety
<Pipi78-1> :(
<gjm> Hmmm...
<gjm> Nie wiem, cudowne problemy Ubuntu.
<Pipi78-1> heh :(
<Pipi78-1> to moi rodzice mnie przeklna, jak im coreczka ulepszyla komputer :(
<CookieM> per aspera ad astra
<Dreadlish> to łacina.
<Pipi78-1> jasne, tylko ze jeszcze rano jedynym problemem bylo yt
<Pipi78-1> teraz problemem jest wszystko :(
<CookieM> tak, ale to hochdeutsch
<Pipi78-1> to nie hochdeutsch :)
<Pipi78-1> nie mieszajmy jezykow, lacina klasyczna to lacina klasyczna
<CookieM> Dreadlish nawiązał do tego, co powiedziałem wczoraj
<gjm> Pipi78-1: Przykro mi, ale muszę wyjść i dalej Ci nie pomogę.
 * gjm &
<sysek> X to zuo
<coldnight> Pipi78-1: Cześć, może teraz musisz spróbować metodę znaną z Windows? ... Reinstall :-)
<sysek> gjm: caly czas mi wiatraczek chodzi pod archem L:/
<CookieM> gjm poszedł na ryby
<Pipi78-1> coldnight - staram sie jej unikac jak ognia
<Pipi78-1> gdyby to byly moje dane to pal szesc, ale to komp rodzicow z mnostwem zdjec nie nagranych nigdzie - mamuska mnie oskalpuje :P
<Pipi78-2> ok, jestem z powrotem
<Pipi78-2> po naprawieniu repo udalo mi sie przeprowadzic czynnosci ktore polecal gjm jednak nie wiele one mi pomogly, zeby nie powiedziec wcale
<Pipi78-2> czy ktos ma pomysl jak na 12.10 odzyskac boczny pasek ? i pasek gorny ? wiem ze powinny byc wykrywalne po najechaniu myszka u mnie jednak nie ma ich wcale
<Pipi78-2> reszte pulpitu (czyli foldery) udalo mi sie odzyskac i odzyskac terminal
<Pipi78> przepraszam ze tak sie krece :(
<Pipi78> jesli ktos cos odpisal prosze o powtorzenie
<bastetmilo> gjm: no chcialamdibrze u mnie dziala
<Pipi78> heh cos czuje ze spac dzis nie pojde :(
<bastetmilo> niestety. soa#1 i nie jestem na tyle trzezwa zeby dalej pomagax. sproboj przy lofowaniu wlaczyc klasyczny pulpit
<Pipi78> rece mi opadaja :(
<Pipi78> jak ja nie lubie jak mi sie linux wiesza :((
<sysek> bastetmilo: ale krzywo piszesz
<sysek> dobra, ide obadac ta rosa linuxa
<Mongolski> hej
<irek> czesc
<buharin> zna sie ktos na Javie?
<BlessJah> buharin: jeśli oferujesz prace, to ja wymiatam w javie
<buharin> nie
<buharin> :S
<buharin> ty wymiatasz ale nic nie podpowiesz mi
<buharin> pewnie
<buharin> boś żyd
<BlessJah> pytasz o javę nie pierwszy raz, powinieneś już załapać jak to działa
<qermit> o/
<wormux29> Witam. Dokonałem kilku zmian w pliku /etc/fstab jak mogę sprawdzić czy system używa tych ustawień (czy jakiś np. skrypt mi ich nie zmienia)
<Dreadlish> zrób reboot.
<wormux29> ale jak to podejrzeć
<wormux29> np dopisałem sobię opcję commit=120 i chcę po restarcie sprawdzić czy faktycznie tyle jest.
<BlessJah> mount
<BlessJah> bez żadnych parametrów
<wormux29> oo właśnie o to chodziło :)
<wormux29> Dziękuje
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-23
<lisu> powitać
<Stirlitz> o tej porze to pożegnać :)
<irek> dzien dobry
<GoowW> kto się na windowsie zna?co to znaczy windows 8 RTM? o RTM chodzi.
<totalizator> release to manufacturing
<totalizator> wersja stabilna
<GoowW> ok bo ja Kupiłem komputer, lapka znaczy się, a tam WINDOWS8 RTM napisane, to znaczy że to taki zwykły? bp ja na ubuntu lece i kompletnie się na tym nie znam. Bo te rtm brzmi jak jakaś wersja niby finalna, ale z jakim "haczykiem"/.
<Dreadlish> GoowW: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTM
<Dreadlish> pierwsze z góry
<GoowW> hmmm dzienks czyli w sumie ok, .
<lisu> jaki dzien? noc dobra
<lisu> btw, ile u was mrozu? u mni -7.06 ;]
<Mongolski> hej
<siecpadla> Witam. Mam problem z siecią eth na Ubuntu 10.04, problem z połączeniem, wcześniej działało bez problemu, ma ktos ochotę pomóc?
<buharin> siecpadla: czy kabel jest podłączony?
<siecpadla> buharin: tak
<buharin> siecpadla: opisz co sie dzieje?
<siecpadla> buharin: sieć jest rozłączona cały czas teraz i nie chce się połączyć
<buharin> siecpadla: czy sprawdzales polaczenie z rutere i dzwoniles do dostawcy sieci?
<siecpadla> na tym samym komputerze na innym systemie działa
<gjm> Masz włączone DHCP na routerze?
<siecpadla> gjm: tak
<buharin> siecpadla: ale po prostu internetu nie ma, czy jest napisane, ze kabel rozlaczony?
<siecpadla> buharin: sieć rozłączona, dokładnie nie pamietam, w tej chwili nie mam ikony na oasku z siecią
<siecpadla> kabel jest podłączony i na innym systemie jest ok
<gjm> Co pokazuje ifconfig?
<buharin> moze tego urzadzenia w ogole nie ma
<buharin> :S
<siecpadla> lo, ale wcześniej był eth0
<gjm> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<siecpadla> ok, jest teraz
<jacekowski> ethtool co mowi?
<jacekowski> ethtool eth0
<siecpadla> nie jest zainstalowany
<jacekowski> mii-tool?
<siecpadla> eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<gjm> I co, dalej nie działa?
<jacekowski> adresik trzeba
<siecpadla> nie działa
<gjm> 10:55 <@gjm> Masz włączone DHCP na routerze?
<gjm> 10:55 < siecpadla> gjm: tak
<jacekowski> no ale samo ifconfig eth0 up nie sciagnie adresika z dhcp
<jacekowski> trzeba klienta dhcp szturchnac
<jacekowski> network managera trzeba szturchnac zeby dhcp szturchnal
<gjm> sudo dhclient
<siecpadla> nie jest zainstalowany, przy próbie instalacji miałem komunikat, że istnieje w najnowszej wersji
<jacekowski> siecpadla: to spod gnome/unity/kde musisz kliknac
<siecpadla> co kliknąć?
<gjm> IMO starczyłoby żeby wypiął i wpiął kabel.
<siecpadla> nadal nic
<gjm> W NetworkManagerze masz ustawione auotmatyczne pobieranie adresu dla tego połączenia?
<siecpadla> Automatycznie (DHCP)
<gjm> "nadal nic" to znaczy co? Nie połączyło?
<gjm> Nawet nie próbuje łączyć? Czy co?
<siecpadla> nie mam teraz ikony na pasku, więc nic mi nie wyskakuje, ale w przeglądarkach nie otwiera stron
<gjm> No to sprawdź ifconfig czy Ci przydzieliło adres.
<jacekowski> ifconfig jest obsolete
<jacekowski> iproute2
<jacekowski> ip a s
<gjm> Ale działa.
<siecpadla> nie
<siecpadla> powinno być "inet addr: IP" tak ?
<gjm> Nie masz jakichś zabezpieczeń na routerze? Np. że można się połączyć mając tylko określony MAC?
<siecpadla> nie
<siecpadla> niczego nie zmieniałem na routerze, a wcześniej chodziło
<gjm> A od kiedy Ci nie działa w ogóle?
<jacekowski> gjm: cos powinno najpierw interfejs podniesc a to nie zostalo uczynione
<jacekowski> siecpadla: zrestartuj
<siecpadla> gjm: jakieś 2 tyg
<gjm> Dobra, zobaczymy.
<siecpadla> dam sobie spokój z tym chyba...
<siecpadla> no nic, mimo wszystko dzięki za chęci
<kangur> cześć Panowie, potrzebuje szybkiej pomocy, nie działa mi żaden flash na ubuntu 10.04 ani adobe ani gnash ani jeszcze jakiś jeden
<nakazanieto> Cześć.
<BlessJah> r
<mayesto> witam obecnych
<BlessJah> gg padlo przed swietami oO?
<wqq> to ci nowość
<wqq> ja po padzie cztery lata temu zrezygnowałem z ich protokołu całkowicie
<BlessJah> wqq: dawno nie padło
<CookieM> dziwne, ja mam status 'dostępny'
<BlessJah> już się dobiłem
<BlessJah> może wina ekg2
<gjm> Dorobili się w końcu utf? <;
<DaZ> nie przeżyło nakurwiania zyczeniami przez gimbaze
<DaZ> [']
<Dreadlish> gjm: pewnie nie
<DaZ> a nie, to ubuntkowy kanał >:
<Dreadlish> oj DaZ
<BlessJah> DaZ: język
<DaZ> tu sie udaje porzadnych xD
<Dreadlish> udaje
<BlessJah> gjm: od dawna jest utf, chyba że pytasz czy nadal kod maja w iso
<buharin> jezu ale mi Java nabrzydła
<gjm> Jak patrzę w topic z 2011 to jakieś triki trzeba było robić.
<buharin> :S
<gjm> Ale spoko.
<bastetmilo> o, może ja włacze to gg, bo już parę dni nie zaglądałam
<bastetmilo> tylko wciąż ten irc :)
<BlessJah> w starym ekg rzeczywiscie byl problem, ale ekg2? nie pamietam zebym cokolwiek kombinowal
<BlessJah> # console_charset = "UTF-8"
<pawel_sz> Czesc, w pliku sylpheed.pot mam coś takiego http://www.wklej.org/id/904581/?hl=text czy to jakis blad czy tak ma byc?
<Szpinak_biurwy> pawel_sz: Z jakiego programu? Tu wygląda jakbyś coś kompilował...Słusznie?
<pawel_sz> Plik sylpheed.pot jest szablonem pliku tlumaczenia klienta pocztowego Sylpheed 3.3.0 dla Lubuntu 12.10
<BlessJah> musisz spytac twórców albo tłumaczy
<pawel_sz> Poprzedni tłumacz wymieniony w pliku pl.po już sie tym nie zajmuje, pytałem. :)
<pawel_sz> OK, kopiuje ze starszej wersji pl.po i lece dalej, czesc :)
<Biszkopcik> bastetmilo: jestes?
<bastetmilo> Biszkopcik: tak
<tajwanuser> cze
<Biszkopcik> jest tu ktoś kto zrobiłby nieodpłatnie logo? :>
<bastetmilo> omg. W ramach prezentu Gwiazdkowego czy co?
<Biszkopcik> tak
<Biszkopcik> mniej wiecej
<bastetmilo> czy jest tu jakiś altruistyczny dizajner...
<Biszkopcik> bastetmilo: generalnei rozchodzi sie o to
<Biszkopcik> ze projekt nie przynosi zysku, bo jest darmowy
<Biszkopcik> dlatego tez szukam kogos kto zrobi nieodplatnie
<Biszkopcik> ;)
<bastetmilo> życzę powodzenia w szukaniu.
<qermit> Biszkopcik: jakie logo?
 * qermit programował kiedyś w logo
<Biszkopcik> qermit: na http://jabbi.pl/beta2
<Biszkopcik> kurwa
<Biszkopcik> ;x
<Biszkopcik> znaczy
<bastetmilo> uuuu
<Biszkopcik> kurka
<Biszkopcik> :D
<bastetmilo> wylecisz
<qermit> do jutra, jutro jest dzień wybaczania
<bastetmilo> :)
<jacekowski> Biszkopcik: pytanie mam
<jacekowski> Biszkopcik: ten klient jabbera po www, co to jest?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-16
<Wizard> http://codecrap.com/content/1025/
<pokrak> jo
<Wizard> Cześć, pokrak.
<pokrak> ciąg dalszy rsysloga :/
<Wizard> :D
<pokrak> zastanawia mnie jeszcze jedna rzecz
<pokrak> zdarza sie, że zamula mi mc
<pokrak> co mozna by jeszcze sprawdzić i ew zrobić żeby w pierwszej klejności odmulić system
<Wizard> iotop?
<Wizard> nettop?
<Wizard> top?
<Wizard> Znajdź przyczynę.
<pokrak> szukam i ryje
<pokrak> serwer sie nudzi
<pokrak> na interfejsoe odbiera paczki
<pokrak> rsyslog nie loguje odrazu
<Wizard> pokrak: Czy mi się wydaje, czy ktoś wspominał, że takie coś było zgłoszone i naprawione w którymś Debianie?
<Wizard> Może zajrzyj w /usr/share/doc z łaski swojej? :>
<Wizard> Będziesz miał jakiś punkt zaczepienia przynajmniej.
<pokrak> zaktualizowałem paczki
<Wizard> Upewniwszy się, że jest naprawione?
<Wizard> Ha!
<Wizard> Nie umiesz :>
<BlessJah> Wizard: [root@alarm ~]# echo '(+!![]+[])+(+[]+[])+(+!![]+!![]
<BlessJah> )+[]+((+!![]+[])+(+![])-!![])' | gjs
<BlessJah> gjs> (+!![]+[])+(+[]+[])+(+!![]+!![])+[]+((+!![]+[])+
<BlessJah> (+![])-!![])
<BlessJah> "1029"
<BlessJah> gjs>
<BlessJah> whops
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> Ić z tym javascriptem obrzydliwym gdzie indziej.
<Wizard> W ogóle, JS, Ruby, PHP i te inne protezy powinny być zabronione.
<BlessJah> aktualna godzina
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie mówię że js jest dobry
<jacekn> powinno byc tylko C!
<Wizard> Pfff
<Wizard> Tylko Z.
<jacekn> ale "zed" czy "ziii"?
<pokrak> olac to
<pokrak> na wheezym z rsyslogiem 7 próbuje jak to nie zgra mam to w dupie i olewam
<jacekn> pokrak: to nie jest podejscie sysadmina! Nie wolno sie poddawac!
<pokrak> nie mam czasu żeby z pierdoła walczyc
<pokrak> wziołem swiezy system, wziołem najnowszego backoprta i sprawdzam
<pokrak> musze teraz przeklepac konf na 30 urządzeniach i je [rzeresetować
<jacekn> pokrak: ale jak juz mowilem - system trzeba skonfigurowac, jest szansa ze po prostu masz domyslne ustawienia ktore nie sa dobre do rsysloga ktory ma duzo ruchu
<pokrak> na wheezym mam takie same ustawienia i działa ok
<jacekn> no inny kernel np., inne domyslne ustawienia, inny modul karty sieciowej. Na pewno nie jest dokladnie tak samo
<pokrak> z tamtym serwerem który chciałem wykorzystac wiecej zrobic nie moze, a ten moge zaorać kiedy mi sie zywnie podoba i jest bardziej elastyczny
<Wizard> pokrak: Bo nie umiesz :>
<pokrak> może byc
<pokrak> ze nie umiem 4 dni bez danych z logów jestem i nie mam juz czasu na zabawe z rsyslogiem
<pokrak> na swiezym systemie w  najnowszej wersji na najnowszym jaku bangla mi stylnie :D
<jacekn> ale nie wiesz co bylo przyczyna i to moze spowodowac bezsennosc i frustracje dla admina :)
<pokrak> wiem co jest przyczyna Z%$#@&y serwer  :)
<pokrak> dobrze, że do  niczego on nie służy
<jacekn> ale ktora czesc? karta sieciowa? Plyta glowna? RAM?
<pokrak> nie interesuje mnie ta kwestia juz teraz bo maszyna odzie na złom i tak jest  nie wykorzystywana
<pokrak> i nie bede treaz tracił czasu na jej diagnostyke
<pokrak> musze pozamykac tematy zanim dział zmienie a czasu coaz mniej
<jacekn> no dobrze dobrze
<EsmD> czesc
<EsmD> o
<EsmD> "Używaj http://ubuntu-manual.org/"
<EsmD> dopiero teraz sie o tym dowiedzialem
<EsmD> Ile czasu mozna oszczedzic przy takim czyms
<Wizard> EsmD: Szkoda, że nie ma polskiej wersji językowej.
<EsmD> wkrotce beda mieli
<Wizard> Ooooooo
<Wizard> Coś dla mamy w sam raz.
<EsmD> Takie tlumaczenie tekstow to swietna zabawa
<EsmD> wklejanie z google translate tesktu, edytowanie zeby dalo sie przeczytac, ogarniecie calosci i tadam, przetlumaczone
<Wizard> A potem wychodzi gówno podobne "tłumaczeniom" zagranicznch tekstów na gazeta.pl
<Wizard> I tam się człowiek dowiaduje, że Izrael to Środkowy Wschód.
<Wizard> I inne, że Ukraina chciałaby być w Europie. Bo teraz jest za Uralem.
<jacekn> ja kiedys czytalem w ksiazce o "testach sanitarnych" w programowaniu
<EsmD> badzmy szczerzy, ja widze co tlumacze i zanim cos puszcze to google idzie w ruch, do tego kilka razy czytam czy dobrze. Zreszta i tak to weryfikuja inni najpierw.
<EsmD> np teraz mam zagwozdke czy commandlineapp{pwd} przetlumaczyc jako aplikacjazwierszapolecen ale nie wiem czy pwd to password czy co :P
<EsmD> a jak nie wiem - nie tlumacze
<jacekn> EsmD: "nazwa_aplikacji{haslo}" ?
<Wizard> A jak pwd to jest coś innego?
<Wizard> Np sktrót od PWN3D?
<jacekn> albo nazwy katalogu, fakt
<EsmD> ale nie mam problemu z prostszymi, np.      name={notification area}, description={The notification area is an applet on the panel that provides you with all sorts of information such as volume control, the current song playing in Rhythmbox, your Internet connection status and email status.}
<Wizard> To wcale nie jest proste.
<EsmD> przetlumaczylem jako obszar powiadomień}, description={Obszar powiadomień jest to aplet na panelu który oferuje wszelkiego rodzaju informacje, takie jak: regulacja głośności, aktualnie odtwarzany utwór w Rhythmbox, stan połączenia internetowego i stan e-mail.
<Wizard> Jak przetłumaczysz applet?
<Wizard> Aplet, panel?
<Wizard> To jest po polsku?
<EsmD> aplet
<EsmD> tak
<Wizard> e-mail?
<Wizard> Z myślnikiem?
<EsmD> przynajmniej widzialem ze w polskimjezyku wiele ludzi uzywalo slowa aplet
<Wizard> Bo tak jest.
<Wizard> Używają. Ale czy to po polsku?
<Wizard> regulacja głośności to jest informacja?
<gjm> Naplet.
<Wizard> stan email?
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> Stworzyłeś logicznego potwora :D
<EsmD> a czy to wazne? Skoro ludzie uzywaja i kapuja o co chodzi... Jak masz takie watpliwosci zgloscsie do profesorow od jezyka polskiego
<EsmD> a czy po polsku jest "stan e-maila"?
<EsmD> mail to przeciez angielskie slowo
<EsmD> "stan internetowej skrzynki pocztowej" brzmialo by lepiej?
<jacekn> no co prawda to prawda, lepiej miec dokumentacje nie do konca idealna jak zadnej
<EsmD> Zreszta nie ja jeden to tlumacze, podobno sa ta korektorzy itp itd
<EsmD> a staram sie jak moge dac cos od siebie, bo sam zamierzam korzystac z ksiazki a po angielsku zle mi sie czyta :/
<jacekn> no tak to jest otwartosc, kazdy moze poprawic
<EsmD> *sa tam
<Wizard> EsmD: Owszem, to ważne.
<Wizard> Nie chodzi mi o słowa aplet czy email, tylko o brak logiki w twoich zdaniach.
<Wizard> "informacje, takie jak: regulacja głośności"
<Wizard> Wydaje mi się, że informacją to byłby poziom głośności, a nie regulacja tego poziomu.
<Wizard> I tak dalej.
<Wizard> To się zwyczajnie logicznie kupy nie trzyma. I właśnie o tym mówiłem na samym początku.
<EsmD> W sumie masz racje, zaraz to zmienie.
<Wizard> ;)
<denysonique> Nie uważacie że ubuntu wyżej niż wersja 12.04LTS są bugowate ogólnie?
<Wizard> Nie uważamy.
<ftpd> Czekajcie.
<ftpd> [13:25:20]  <EsmD>	 np teraz mam zagwozdke czy commandlineapp{pwd} przetlumaczyc jako aplikacjazwierszapolecen ale nie wiem czy pwd to password czy co :P
<ftpd> EsmD, Tłumaczysz dokumentację nie wiedząc, co to jest pwd?
<ftpd> Wiódł ślepy kulawego, doprawdy.
<EsmD> ftpd, juz wiem
<EsmD> tak jak isalem
<EsmD> nie bylem pewny
<EsmD> a czego niejestem pewny
<EsmD> nie tlumacze, podkreslam
<gjm> mein gott…
<EsmD> idac twoim tokiem myslenia nie powinienem tlumaczyc bo nie znam jakichstam skrotow, i ogolnie niezbyt dobrze znam angielski, tak?
<gjm> Polski też nie bardzo.
<gjm> zażółć gęślą jaźń
<EsmD> Powiem ci ze znam na tyle zeby costam przetlumaczyc, reszty sie nie tykam. Dodatkowo dobrze znam gramatyke jezyka polskiego itp itd
<EsmD> a co ma polski do braku ogonkow?
<gjm> Sporo.
<EsmD> Jestes kolejnym czlowiekiem ktory mysli ze nie ortograficznie jest pisac bez ogonkow i powinno to byc zabronione i do tego pewnie pisze tak wszedzie, na cv, w zeszycie itp.
<gjm> Wytatuowałem to sobie na czole.
<EsmD> Wskaz czlowieka ktory sie nie myli i jest perfekcyjny w jezyku polskim, zna doskonale gramatyke, skladnie, i nigdy sie nie pomylil, i nie ma tytulu profesora to wyrejestruje sie z launchpada i zajme sie czyms pozyteczniejszym
<EsmD> Albo nie. Bedzie moim przykladem, swiatelkiem w tunelu
<EsmD> ze tez moge taki byc jak sie postaram
<gjm> eh…
<gjm> Nieważne.
<EsmD> dobra, a tak na serio
<jacekowski> EsmD: tak na serio to uzywaj sprawdzania pisowni
<EsmD> jacekowski, zauwazyles gdzies bledy ortograficzne?
<jacekowski> myslalem ze o to chodzi
<jacekowski> ftpd: a widzialem pwd uzyte jako haslo w roznych miejscach
<ftpd> jacekowski, Ale tu jest wprost napisane, że to 'command line app'.
<ftpd> [13:31:47]  <EsmD>	 "stan internetowej skrzynki pocztowej" brzmialo by lepiej?
<ftpd> Jakbym miał dokumentację z takimi określeniami, to bym się pochlastał.
<EsmD> ftpd, to juz byla ironia
<ftpd> I czytał angielską.
<ftpd> [14:36:58]  <EsmD>	 Jestes kolejnym czlowiekiem ktory mysli ze nie ortograficznie jest pisac bez ogonkow i powinno to byc zabronione i do tego pewnie pisze tak wszedzie, na cv, w zeszycie itp.
<EsmD> gdybys czytal wszystko, nie tylko wyciagniete z konktekstu to bys zrozumial
<ftpd> "nie ortograficznie" to też ironia?
<EsmD> A brak ogonkow - tak jest po prostu wgodniej pisac na komunikatorach, ircu, forach. I wedlug roznych autorytetow mozna tak pisac, to jest poprawnie.
<ftpd> [13:29:07]  <EsmD>	 przetlumaczylem jako obszar powiadomień}, description={Obszar powiadomień jest to aplet na panelu który oferuje wszelkiego rodzaju informacje, takie jak: regulacja głośności, aktualnie odtwarzany utwór w Rhythmbox, stan połączenia internetowego i stan e-mail.
<EsmD> Nie, sam to wymyslilem przed chwila
<ftpd> Wyrejestruj się z lanuchpada.
<jacekowski> kiedys bylo jak kazdy mial inne kodowanie
<ftpd> I zacznij robić coś pożytecznego.
<jacekowski> teraz brak ogonkow jest coraz mniej mile widziany
<jacekowski> i gdybym mogl (angielska klawiatura) to bym pisal z ogonkami
<jacekowski> bo potem nie wiadomo czy pije wode czy wode
<EsmD> tam gdzie ogonki powinny byc, ogonki sa.
<kklimonda> jacekowski: w uk chyba da się kupić klawiaturę z układem amerykańskim?
<EsmD> Wpiszcie ze na kanale pisze sie tylko z ogonkami to sie dostosuje ;]
<gjm> Na maturze też bez ogonków pisałeś?
<EsmD> Ja sie na tym nie znam, ja w windowsie zmieniam jezyk klawiatury i mi wszystko dziala
<gjm> Po to są, żeby je stosować.
<pokrak> pwd pokazuje work directory a  nie hasło :P
<dweller> kklimonda: nie widzę problemu w uzywaniu brytyjskiego układu z polską mapą
<EsmD> gjm, czepiasz sie bezsensownie
<gjm> Skoro tak uważasz…
<kklimonda> dweller: mi się nie podoba przesunięcie \ w inne miejsce ;)
<dweller> \ jest tam gdzie powinno być
<dweller> (czyli obok Entera)
<dweller> natomiast ten dodatkowy klawisz jest nieużywany w ogóle
<EsmD> gjm, a ty jak uwazasz, wyjasnienie dlaczego pisze bez ogonkow jest bezsensowne?
<dweller> to nie ma usprawiedliwienia zasadniczo
<dweller> tydzień zajmuje przestawienie się
<EsmD> jest kilka istotnych dla mnie pozytywnych aspektow w  nie pisaniu ogonkow, np. szybsze pisanie, co zmieniam klawiature to prawie wszystkie maja troche inaczej alta ulozonego(inne rozmiary klawiszy i takie tam) i musze sie przyzwyczajac kiedy pisze z ogonkami
<EsmD> bo pisze pol-bezwzrokowo
<EsmD> Podsumowujac, jesli gdzies nie ma wymaganego pisania z ogonkami, nie widze sensu w taki sposob pisac, wiec nie bede tego robil.
<jacekowski> kklimonda: nie tak hop siup, a poza tym - laptop
<Wizard> http://applefobia.blogspot.com/2013/12/gupich-nie-sieja-sami-sie-wykopuja.html
<Wizard> No nie gadajcie :D
<Wizard> To nie może być prawda, nie można być *aż tak* durnym?
<dweller> można
<gjm> Ich biedacki bash nie ma patcha.
<Wizard> gjm: Na linuksie to też zadziała.
<Wizard> Przynajmniej kiedyś działało :P
<Wizard> I dlaczego biedacki?
<Wizard> Właśnie bogaty!
<gjm> ~ » rm -rf /
<gjm> rm: it is dangerous to operate recursively on ‘/’
<gjm> rm: use --no-preserve-root to override this failsafe
<jacekowski> ZSH?
<gjm> ~ » echo $SHELL
<gjm> /bin/zsh
<jacekowski> Wizard: typowy user maca nie wie co terminal robi
<jacekowski> Wizard: ba, typowy user linuxa nie bedzie mial pojecia co ta komenda robi
<Wizard> Czyli nie jestem typowym makowcem?
<Wizard> Bo nawet iTerm mam?
<Wizard> (ten domyślny jest do dupy)
<jacekowski> Wizard: na #gentoo-pl polecilem 5 ludkom zeby zrobic rm -rf /
<jacekowski> i zrobili
<Wizard> Cóż. Tu nie polecaj.
<gjm> Wizard: 15:40 6 - #gentoo-pl: ban jacekowsk*!*@* ("by rothfuss.freenode.net, 4112235 secs ago");
<gjm> :D
<Wizard> Ta, wiem.
<Wizard> Ale to dostał chyba za mądrowanie się.
<jacekowski> tam ban jest za cos innego
<gjm> No wiem.
<jacekowski> nie, tam dostalem za to ze nazwalem rane po imieniu
<Wizard> Jasne.
<Wizard> I się przy tym mądrowałeś :D
<Wizard> Ale niektórzy tak mają - cóż.
<Wizard> Ja też ;D
<woja> siema
<woja> je tu kto
<gjm> sie nie ma
<gjm> nie ma nikogo
<woja> aha
<woja> to dobrze
<gjm> ok
<woja> ty gim może wiesz coś więcej na temat c++
<woja> niż ja
<gjm> Nie wiem kto to gim.
<gjm> I nie mam czasu.
<woja> przepraszam mój błąd
<woja> spoko tak pytam
<gmiazreclian> :D
<sysek> hu huh
<denysonique> Jeśli po compiz --replace znikają mi applety to jaką komendą je przywrócić?
<mati75> killall -9 compiz
<Dreadlish> yup.
<gjm> compiz to syf
<Dreadlish> yup.
 * mati75 zrobił oczy jak 5zł
<gjm> Czemu?
<Dreadlish> mati75: on tylko łopenbogz!1!1!1111oneoneone!11
<gjm> Dreadlish: Przynajmniej działa :)
<Dreadlish> no.
<Dreadlish> właśnie siedzę dalej.
<mati75> debian się ściągał 93 MB/s
<Dreadlish> na grmlu :<
<mati75> http://wklej.dug.net.pl/4692
<Dreadlish> pięć złotych
<Dreadlish> komu neta ukradłeś?
<mati75> łącze jest gbit
<mati75> ale gwarantowane jest 200
<mati75> i chodzi tak cały czas
<Dreadlish> dobra, czyli nikomu neta nie ukradłeś.
<mati75> już mi się dysk zapchał
<gjm> backupujesz internet?
<mati75> ściągam to co nie ściągnąłem bo za duże było
<gmiazreclian> gjm, on jest netem ;) .
<sysek> debian dvd ?
<lisu_> dobry
<mati75> sysek: bd też mam
<mati75> 38 GB
<gjm> co tak mało?
<mati75> bo tylko 1 płyta
<mati75> są 2
<karoles> Potrzebuje pada do PC za ~100zł
<karoles> ktoś coś?
<jacekowski> pad z ps3
<ntat> Cześć
<ntat> Próbuję dodać regułę dla programatora USBasp i mam problem z grupą "users", która ma mieć dostęp do niego. Stworzyłem plik w /etc/udev/rules.d/81-avr-programator.rules a w nim:
<ntat> http://wklej.org/id/1208971/
<ntat> tak wygląda pełne info o urządzeniu: http://wklej.org/id/1208973/
<ntat> ale cały czas, jak sprawdzam ls -l /dev/bus/usb/002/002 to mam crw-rw-r-- 1 root root 189, 129 gru 16 22:20 /dev/bus/usb/002/002
<Wizard> Ehh.. I na co komu ten udev? :>
<ntat> Nie mam pojęcia co robię źle, że tylko root ma dostęp - powinno być: root users
<ntat> Nie chcę za każdym razem przywoływać magiczne moce super usera, żeby wysyłać program do uC
<gjm> ntat: https://github.com/stefanbeller/USBasp/blob/master/bin/linux-nonroot/99-USBasp.rules
<Diablaplomba> witam gdzie się wyłącza powiadomienie o błędach bo mnie to okienko obija
<Diablaplomba> ?
<sysek> znow walka na forum :D
<gjm> ¿
<Diablaplomba> cofam pytanie o0
<Diablaplomba> XD
<ntat> gjm, ok, sprawdzę, choć wygląda podobnie do mojego → restart...
<Diablaplomba> ?̣̣̣̣
<ntat> gjm, dzięki wielkie - działa:)
<gjm> wiadomix
<ntat> Ok, trzeba iść spać. Tymczasem.
<Wizard> wiadomix przypomniało mi 65.000.000 BC
<Wizard> http://mnq.soup.io/tag/65
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-17
<65MAAEXVD> time
 * Wizard ziewa.
<bt4> witam
<bt4> mam pytanko na temat dysków ssd na msata? Pomoże ktoś ?
<jacekn_> bt4: zadaj pytanie, moze ktos bedzie wiedzial
<bt4> chodzi mi o dysk ssd na msata do laptopa
<bt4> jak to działa.... bo zamontowałem ale nie widzi go w biosie
<bt4> czy to będzie działać jak Ram czy co...
<jacekn_> bt4: normalnie powinienes widziec block device, sprawdz "dmesg" i poszukaj co tam jest
<jacekn> bt4: bedziesz musial zrobic partycje tez
<jacekn> bt4: co do biosu to nie wiem, pewnie cos powinno sie pojawic
<bt4> http://pastebin.com/dvwEf22k
<ftpd> gjm, być?
<gjm> No.
<ftpd> TY NIE MASZ KONTA NA INSO, NIE?
<ftpd> Aj, caps, sory.
<gjm> No nie mam.
<gjm> No chyba że mi potajemnie założyłeś.
<ftpd> Ok, bo mam usera, którego nie kojarzę.
<ftpd> I myślałem przez chwile, ż to Ty.
<Dreadlish> ;D
<gjm> ftpd: a, wywaliłem twoje staty z topicu bo chyba już z pół roku nie działają
<ftpd> Nie działają?
<ftpd> Ojej.
<gjm> tzn. nie odświeżają
<Dreadlish> nie odśnieżają się.
<ftpd> [bot@insomniac]~❯ crontab -l
<ftpd> # m h  dom mon dow   command
<ftpd> */5 *  *   *   *     /usr/bin/pisg
<gjm> Mason_: żyjesz?
<Dreadlish> na pingi odpowiada
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> Znalazłem.
<ftpd> Zrobiłem, naprawiłem. Ale ale, potrzebujecie tego?
<ftpd> Bo jak nie, wyłączę.
<gjm> Daj link.
<ftpd> stats.insomniac.pl
<ftpd> Chyba.
<gjm> Trochę nie bardzo.
<gjm> /ubuntu-pl
<gjm> mam
<ftpd> http://stats.insomniac.pl/ubuntu-pl/
<ftpd> Ale to 'ostatnio widziany' jest jakieś z dupy.
* gjm changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: http://www.ubuntu.com | Używaj http://ubuntu-manual.org/ | Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl | Statystyki kanału: http://stats.insomniac.pl/ubuntu-pl/ | Zachowuj się kulturalnie | Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<bt4> pomoże ktoś z tym ssdekiem
<bt4> ??
<ftpd> No przecież Ci odpowiedzieli.
<ftpd> I nie pisz '??' jak kretyn.
<bt4> nic nie widziałem...
<bt4> przepraszam zachowałem się jak gówniarz już więcej nie będę
<bt4> ale nadal nie wiem co mi odpowiedzieli
<bt4> jak by ktoś mógł to niech zapoda
<mati75> mati75 jest bardzo agresywną osobą, atakował/a około 1 razy.
<mati75> nice
<Dreadlish> ale te staty coś jakieś stare logi mają
<Dreadlish> czy coś ;D
<gjm> Troszkę.
<EsmD> mozna by zrobicjeszcze graficzny wykres, kto do kogo mowil itp, widzialem juz takie
<Dreadlish> no to zrób :/
<Dreadlish> logi raczej masz
<EsmD> to jest dostepne razem z tymi statystykami, albo jako osobny plugin
<EsmD> w zyciu nie napisalem nawet programu yo world
<EsmD> w sumie pisanie w php/html to podobno nie programowanie :P
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> o piespy mu chodzi...
<mati75> o jak mi się ładnie extlinux zesrał
<gjm> teraz posprzątaj
<Dreadlish> gjm: masz duże czoło
<gjm> Jak na inteligentnego człowieka przystało.
<gjm> :D
<Dreadlish> huh ;D
<Dreadlish> ew. jest czym przypierdolić.
<gjm> No.
<mati75> gjm: nos masz krzywy
<gjm> Też byś miał jakbyś dostał z kopa.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-18
<jacekowski> 1st
<lisu> 543th
<lisu> powitać
<lisu> jacekowski: Ty będziesz wiedział: potrzebuje dodać timeout do gruba, ale nie do głównego menu, tylko do submenu tworzonego dynamicznie lua.
<lisu> bawił się kto ustawieniami gruba submenu z plikami lua?
<Wizard> lisu żyje :|
<Wizard> Żył przynajmniej rano.
<dweller> ale co to za życie
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> 6 dni mnie nie było? oO
<gjm> Nie.
<Wizard> TheNumb: UFO?
<jacekowski> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-19
<lisu> byry
<lisu> bry*
<Wizard> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> hej
<Wizard> O, bastetmilo.
<Wizard> Co taka cisza ostatnio?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: aaaa... tak jakoś...
<gjm> hrhr
<Wizard> :S
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> Siema.
<TheNumb> ;C
<TheNumb> http://design.canonical.com/2013/12/the-new-ubuntu-icons/
<TheNumb> widzieli?
<jacekn> no tak to ikony....dla mnie to sprawa drugorzedna ale w miare przyjemne
<bastetmilo> no bardzo przyjemne :)
<Wizard> Mnie się nie podobają.
<Wizard> Jako mężczyzna i wzrokowiec często identyfikuję obiekt po kształcie. Jeśli wszystkie ikony plików będą miały ten sam kształt - oszaleję ;D
<bastetmilo> jeśli ujednolicą je między wersjami desktop-mobile to będzie super
<Wizard> Ja bym wolał powrót do piktogramów.
<Wizard> Takie fotorealistyczne ikony się słabo sprawdzają. Przynajmniej u samca-wzrokowca z paletą barw RGB :<
<bastetmilo> peszek
<Wizard> Poza tym, czy ikony z napisami "notes" i "news" będą tłumaczone?
<Wizard> :>
<jacekn> ja tam i tak zwykle nie klikam na ikony bo z klawiatury uruchamiam wiekszosc rzeczy wiec specjalnie mi nie zalezy
<jacekn> ale jak ktos uzywa to faktycznie moze byc problem. Ale mysle ze to taki teraz trend przez apple zapoczatkowany
<kklimonda> TheNumb: meh, to tylko ikony programów?
<jacekn> kklimonda: nie tylko, sa tez symbole rozne
<kklimonda> jacekn: no tak, ale nie ma w ogóle ikon dla systemu - ikon folderów, plików etc.
<jacekn> no moze zrobia pozniej
<Wizard> Co ty.
<Wizard> Nit normalny nie używa systemu.
<EsmD> czesc
<Wizard> Cześć, EsmD.
<lisu> o/
<spass> \o
<lisu> pytanie za 100 punktów, co sie stanie, jak zrobie dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb na żywym systemie odpalonym z sda ?
<spass> Szybki domysł: nadpisze sdb ?
<jacekn> lisu: ogolnie zadziala i na sdb bedziesz mial kopie danych ale niespojne beda (bo sda sie moze zmienic w trakce dd)
<lisu> nom, ale pliki systemowe sie nie zmieniają, tylko tmp cache...
<lisu> dobrze mysle?
<spass> dd kopiuje bit po bicie... zależy jak na partycji pliki system układa
<lisu> dobra, zobaczymy co wyjdzie z eksperymenu x]
<lisu> hehe
 * spass robiłby z livecd
<lisu> tylko to troche potrwa 2 x 1TB x]
<spass> ustaw bufor bo cie starość zastanie :)
<lisu> spass: a pewnie że z live cd, ale chcę sprawdzić, jak się zachowa
<lisu> bs=10MB styknie?
<spass> nie wiem... grun żeby jakiś większy niż nic :)
<lisu> a czekaj dyski mają chyba 16 mega keszu
<spass> to nie ma znaczenia raczej
<lisu> nie jest źle, 142GB w 71 minut :)
<spass> grunt, żeby jak już dysk zapisuje to większą partię danych nie po bajcie
<jacekn> lisu: to i tak nie jest dobry pomysl. dd jest na poziomie blokow. System plikow sie zmienia niezaleznie od plikow
<jacekn> wiec jak bedziesz mial troche szczescia to zadziala a jak nie to system plikow sie uszkodzi
<jacekn> lisu: ale mozesz sobie np. rsynciem przekopiowac pliki i potem tylko gruba przeinstalowac
<lisu> o rsync :D
<lisu> o tym zapomnialem,
<lisu> gruba nie potrzebuje :)
<lisu> wiesz takie nerdy to juz bootloadera z palca odpalają x) hehe
<lisu> mam wyniki tak dla informacji, 3 opcje: dd sda ->sdb bez 'bs' --> 34 MB/s
<lisu> bs=16MB 127MB/s
<lisu> bs=10MB 114MB/s
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> dd bez bs pcha tyle ile zmieści się w cache
<Dreadlish> z bs pcha po tyle ile jest w bs
<lisu> spoko spoko, zobaczymy jeszcze dla 32 ;)  czyli jednak dając wiekszy bufor szybciej będzie
<Dreadlish> niekoniecznie.
<Dreadlish> też zależy od bufora w samym dysku
<Dreadlish> zresztą - zobacz sobie dla bs=4MB
<lisu> no mówie, że zobaczymy, a dyski mam 2 x 1TB i chyba 16MB keszu - dyski identyczne, z tej samej partii
<lisu> a może dyski te mają juz 32 MB keszu?
<lisu> wynik dla bs=32 ---> 152MB/s
<lisu> 64? testowac?
<jacekn> lisu: no jak gruba nie potrzebujesz to wez zrob filesystem i rsync uzyj do przekopiowania. Nie bedzie ryzyka
<jacekn> lisu: i tylko pliki przekopiujesz, dd zrobi caly dysk lacznie w wolna przestrzenia
<lisu> tak tylko testuje, ale polece z rsync, bo szkoda czasu
<lisu> bs=64MB i wynik 160MB/s -> czyli jest całkiem ok, a dyski pewnie mają 32MB keszu
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-20
<delta_> Witam Panie i Panow:)
<delta_> Dzisiejszy problem dotyczy karty InProComm Inc. IPN 2220 802.11g
<delta_> Aby z niej korzystac mozna jedynie przez ndiswrapper, jednak pomimo poprawnej konfiguracji nie wykrywa sieci.
<delta_> Wersja systemu: Xubuntu 13.10 z jadrem 3.12.5
<Belzebub> dmesg plz
<delta_> Belzebub: www.pastebin.com/KNSGiR4e
<Belzebub> delta_: lspci
<delta_> Belzebub: www.pastebin.com/ALc7wWpt
<delta_> tak jak mowilem, za WiFi odpowiada InProComm Inc. IPN 2220:)
<Belzebub> delta_: problowales ndiswrapper?
<delta_> Tak jak wspominalem na poczatku tak. Uzywalem. neti2220: driver installted
<delta_> *installed
<delta_> modprobe wykonane
<Wizard> IDE ma klienta jabbera :|
<delta_> Co tam slychac?
<Wizard> Wychodzi na to, że nic.
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> Cześć, drathir.
<Wizard> j #debian-pl
<gjm> Wydało się!
<Wizard> Wysrało.
<Wizard> :>
<marcin2424> Panowie wiecie może czy jest polski pokój manjaro?
<gjm> Nie ma.
<marcin2424> A tutaj każdy pewnie ubuntu używa?
<gjm> No jasne.
<marcin2424> Ubuntu muli
<gjm> Dziękujemy za opinię.
<marcin2424> Na moim lapie. Nie mówię, że ogólnie.
<marcin2424> A tak to stare paczki nietestowane ma.
<Asphalt> Cześć, znajdzie się ktoś chętny do pomocy zielonemu? :P
<marcin2424> Tutaj słabo się ludzie znają
<gjm> Dobrze że Ty się znasz.
<Asphalt> może ktoś jednak się znajdzie
<Asphalt> :P
<marcin2424> Raz się pytałem o coś a nikt nie wiedział co to.
<gjm> Bo wszyscy muszą wiedzieć wszystko.
<marcin2424> W końcu to pokój pomoc
<gjm> No i co z tego?
<marcin2424> Więc pomoc się należy zielonym
<gjm> Należy?
<marcin2424> Pomagajmy  sobie wzajemnie
<gjm> Logika…
<marcin2424> W końcu musimy sobie pomagać.
<marcin2424> Jesteśmy ludźmi.
<marcin2424> Nawet zwierzęta sobie pomagają
<gjm> Asphalt: Lepszy skutek odniesiesz zadając pytanie od razu.
<marcin2424> Nie bądźmy ignorantami.
<Asphalt> Inaczej, staram się zainstalować sterowniki nvidii, próbuję dodać pakiety linux-source oraz pliki nagłówkowe jednak terminal krzyczy, że nie znajduje pakietu
<gjm> Nie nakręcaj się.
<gjm> Wklej gdzieś to co Ci wypluwa.
<Asphalt> jakoś łopatologicznie jeśli mogę prosić, od wczoraj mam ubuntu przy czym szukałem w google odpowiedzi jednak z marnym skutkiem
<Asphalt> "{
<Asphalt> :P
<marcin2424> Jaki sprzęt?
<Asphalt> lenovo y510p
<gjm> 19:47 @         gjm │ Wklej gdzieś to co Ci wypluwa.
<Asphalt> ok
<marcin2424> Taki sprzęt a bawi się w linuxa.
<marcin2424> Pewnie nie ma jeszcze
<gjm> A co to ma do rzeczy?
<marcin2424> Stary kernel ma do rzeczy
<marcin2424> Sterowniki
<gjm> ehe
<marcin2424> Dwie karty i do tego procesor haswell
<marcin2424> Dla świezaka będzie to problem z poprawną konfiguracja
<gjm> Nie tylko dla świeżaka. Ale może wyłączyć nVidię.
<marcin2424> uefi
<marcin2424> Do tego
<marcin2424> Wyłączyć karty i korzystać z 10% możliwości lapa
<marcin2424> ?
<gjm> Życie.
<Asphalt> http://pastebin.com/KQxy0q60
<Asphalt> pomyślałem o linuxie, bo win8 mnie skręca, druga sprawa i warto tego spróbować :P
<marcin2424> Mi się też win8 nie podoba
<kklimonda> ubuntu ma sterowniki nvidii w repo przecież, po co instalować?
<kklimonda> ze żródła*
<Asphalt> hm, przyczyna jest dość banalna, otóż chciałem pograć i gra nie wykrywa mi grafiki - uznałem, że to wina sterowników
<marcin2424> Intel microcode zainstalowane?
<Asphalt> nie pamiętam abym to instalował
<marcin2424> dmesg | grep microcode
<marcin2424> Wpisz to
<marcin2424> I powiedz co pisze
<Asphalt> pobrałem właśnie
<Asphalt> a teraz wychodzi... http://pastebin.com/xqhxrdwS
<marcin2424> Reset kompa
<mati75> jak widzę nazwę manjaro, bridge linux to rzygam i sram tęczą
<mati75> równocześnie
<gjm> :)
<Dreadlish> geez
<gjm> http://www.reddit.com/r/archlinux/comments/yj2v5/a_new_guibased_version_of_arch_has_gone_live/
<Dreadlish> ._.
<marcin2424> Manjaro to arch tyle że paczki testują przed dodaniem
<gjm> Manjaro to kupa.
<gjm> Przeczytaj to co wkleiłem.
<marcin2424> Nigdy mi się nie wysypał
<gjm> uszanowanko
<mati75> marcin2424: chyba nie wiesz co piszes
<mati75> z
<marcin2424> Dajesz mi artykuł który wyszedł rok temu
<marcin2424> Śmiechu warte
<gjm> he he he
<mati75> marcin2424: nic się nie zmieniło
<marcin2424> Nie każdemu można dogodzić.
<mati75> manjaro to arch dla lamerów
<gjm> marcin2424: Idź na #archlinux i powiedz że masz Manjaro
<Dreadlish> ;D
<gjm> Ja bym się wstydził.
<marcin2424> Bridge za to mi się sypał
<marcin2424> Chakra przeładowana softem
<gjm> Ale po co komu te protezy?
<marcin2424> Po co mam instalować ręcznie paczki jeśli manjaro ma wszystko co mi potrzebne
<marcin2424> Ma pacmana i yaourta i jedziem z koksem :)
<gjm> >yaourt
<Dreadlish> yaourt
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> poza tym - gadacie o (p)archu na kanale ubuntu
<Dreadlish> brzmi jak debian na gentoo :/
<gjm> Jak tak można?
<gjm> To niewybaczalne.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> zaraz przyjdzie jakiś strażnik czystości i was wywali :/
<Dreadlish> jakiś bidżej albo inny
<marcin2424> Nie mam nic do ubuntu ale grafika mi nie działa. A w manjaro jest catalyst legacy
<gjm> Jak w Manjaro działa to i w Ubuntu musi.
<gjm> Tylko trzeba umieć.
<marcin2424> Ubuntu nie posiada
<marcin2424> Makson96 robił kiedyś
<Dreadlish> srada
<Dreadlish> jak nie potrafisz, to po co mówisz, że nie posiada?
<Dreadlish> jak na manjaro sie da to gdzie indziej też
<mati75> Dreadlish: ++
<gjm> ~ » pacman -Qq | grep ubuntu
<gjm> cairo-ubuntu
<gjm> fontconfig-ubuntu
<gjm> freetype2-ubuntu
<gjm> ttf-ubuntu-font-family
<marcin2424> Nigdzie nie ma nic na temat instalacji legacy
<gjm> Skoro można pożyczyć coś z Ubuntu to pewnie da się na odwrót, nie?
<Dreadlish> to kombinuj!
<Dreadlish> chyba że nie jesteś polakiem
<marcin2424> Nie jestem aż tak zaawansowany i nie pisze w bashu patchy
<Dreadlish> 'w bashu patchy'
<Dreadlish> hm
<Dreadlish> nie wiedziałem, że bashem się patchuje
<gjm> bezbek
<gjm> żeby nie było
<marcin2424> Widzisz nie znam się
<marcin2424> Pisze się patch do czegoś tam w bashu
<gjm> Do basha pewnie.
<mati75> wystarczy dać sterowniki z ubuntu lts i będzie działać
<marcin2424> Wszędzie w plikach widzę ten język
<marcin2424> Mati to dlaczego nikt na to nie wpadł?
<Dreadlish> bo ubuntu używają idioci jakby nie było
<Dreadlish> i oni nie potrafią kombinować w dobrą stronę
<mati75> Dreadlish: ++
<marcin2424> A system ma działać!
<mati75> Dreadlish: chodź na piwo
<Dreadlish> mati75: zapraszam.
<gjm> Będą z tego dzieci?
<gjm> Dowiemy się w następnym odcinku.
<Dreadlish> gjm: jak sobie zrobisz to będziesz miał dzieci
<Dreadlish> może ta lacha z gdyni Ci je zrobi.
<mati75> gjm: idź coś poruchać
<gjm> Wiesz jak jest.
<marcin2424> Dużo ludzi ma karty nie wspierane przez amd. Nie wierze że nikt tego nie zrobił.
<ftpd> Jaka lacha z gdyni?
<ftpd> Foty!
<gjm> Kiedyś wrzucałem na na g-pl
<Dreadlish> moja karta jest wspierana zawsze
<Dreadlish> a jak nie jest wspierana to znaczy, że czas zmienić kartę
<marthinus> i system
<ftpd> gjm, Od jakiegoś czasu nie loguję. Poka poka.
<marcin2424> Jeśli laptop działa nie widzę sensu zmiany
<Dreadlish> hmm
<gjm> ftpd: https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/542983_111518842322979_1470106023_n.jpg
<ftpd> O, fajna. Trzeba chodzić?
<gjm> Dreadlish: Trzeba?
<gjm> Widziałeś skriny :D
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> trzeba
<ftpd> Jakie skriny?
<Dreadlish> z fejsbunia
<gjm> Już nie mam.
<Dreadlish> ;D
<gjm> W każdym razie - fajna.
<ftpd> To jak trzeba, to bez sensu. Tak to może bym wpadł odwiedzić do Gdyni, ale jak chodzić, to za dużo (Wizard, patrz to) effortu trzeba włożyć, żeby włożyć.
<marcin2424> Idźcie lepiej do burdelu :)
<Dreadlish> sam idź do burdelu.
<gjm> właśnie
<mati75> jagoda
<mati75> ciekawe czy słodka
<marcin2424> Ona ci nie da dupy.
<Dreadlish> tak!@
<Dreadlish> gjm: peev wygrałeś ;d
<mati75> trochę w tych okularach wygląda jak żyd
<gjm> lel
<Dreadlish> nie
<gjm> Stalker.
<gjm> mati75: o właśnie, podobno lubisz obciągać, prawda to? :D
<mati75> gjm: ta, jak się zostawia nie zablokowany ekran, to się lubi
<Dreadlish> oh mai
<mati75> gjm: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=400254533412813&set=pb.100002848104785.-2207520000.1387568283.&type=3&src=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-ash3%2F72498_400254533412813_850410017_n.jpg&size=720%2C540
<mati75> tak ci odpowiem
<gjm> no wee, gdzie konspiracja?
<ftpd> mati75, A gdzie 'mam makbuka'?
<ftpd> (Sent from my MacBook Pro.)
<mati75> ftpd: to gjm zdjecie
<gjm> Fajowe, nie?
<mati75> true
<bastetmilo> co się tutaj dzieje?
<gjm> Poczuj magię świąt.
<ftpd> Coraz bliżej święta, coraz bliżej <brzydkie słowo> święta.
<Belzebub> poczuj hektolitry whisky w lodowce
<mati75> http://i.imgur.com/fE18uAK.jpg
<bastetmilo> u mnie tradycyjnie tylko czysta :> a nie jakieś żółte siki
<ftpd> Belzebub, Trzymasz whisky w lodówce?
<gjm> On nie wie co to.
<Belzebub> ftpd: tak, bo nie mam gdzie w m^2 trzymac
<ftpd> Wywal książki, książkami się nie nawalisz.
<ftpd> <solved>
<ftpd> ktoś bzflag? Bo mi się mega nudzi.
<Belzebub> ftpd: nie mam ksiazek, mam tylko orginalne audio cd
<ftpd> Też wyrzuć, też się nie nawalisz.
<Belzebub> nawale sie audiofilia na tripie ;d
<Stirlitz> ftpd, whisky trzyma sie tylko w lodówce, chyba że dobre to nie :>
<Stirlitz> ftpd, ostatnio dostałem takie z irlandzkiego puba i tego nie trzeba było trzymać w lodówce
<ftpd> Ja trzymam w szafce.
<ftpd> I chłodzę lodem.
<ftpd> (Muszę kupić kamienie.)
<Stirlitz> ale takie "teniby" jasie to jest "niedowypicia" ciepłe
<Stirlitz> a jak ma byc tanio i dobrze to ta z pieskami
<Wizard> Bimber za 50zł.
<Wizard> Błech
<Stirlitz> jest jakis lepszy za 50?
<Wizard> :S
<Stirlitz> ale! zrobiłem sobie piwo i jest dobre
<Stirlitz> pewnie dlatego że lubię piwo
 * Wizard dokończył książ.
<ftpd> Ja piję _ciepłe_ piwo, z plecaka, a nie z lodówki.
<ftpd> Leży w tym plecaku od wtorku.
<marcin2424> Netbit73 też używa Manjaro
<marcin2424> Tak dla wiadomości
<gjm> Netbit73?
<marcin2424> Tak
<gjm> Kto to?
<Stirlitz> http://www.piwasezonowe.pl/ to okocim i mocne, ale super
<Stirlitz> wszędzie teraz jest
<gjm> I co mnie obchodzi jakiś Netbit73?
<marcin2424> Mówisz że manjaro takie ujowe
<Stirlitz> co to manjaro? arch pewnie
<Wizard> Tak, arch.
<Wizard> Dla debili.
<gjm> gównofork Archa
<ftpd> Od kiedy tu klniemy? Ja też chcę.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, śmiało
<marcin2424> Ubuntu tez dla debili. Ubuntu to tez gotowiec.
<ftpd> Stirlitz, korzenne? Boję się. W tamtym roku zrobili perłę winter.
<ftpd> I to była masakra.
<ftpd> Czarny bez i dzika róża.
<Wizard> gjm: Nie karmmy torla.
<Wizard> Trola.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, winter to śmieszne takie ale tamto jest ok, tylko zimne trzeba bo mocne
<ftpd> Ok, to może kupię, jak zobaczę.
<marcin2424> Osoba mówiąca prawdę to dla was troll? Znacie wogóle to pojęcie dzieciaki?
<gjm> Mamy tu złodupca.
<ftpd> Co to 'złodupiec'?
<ftpd> Przeciwieństwo 'złotoustego'?
<marcin2424> Ubuntu bazuje na debianie jest ok. Manjaro na archu i już syf?
<gjm> ftpd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFV_FBjmOdA
<marcin2424> Kolega chce się popisać przed kolegami czatowymi załosne
<ftpd> gjm, A, ok.
<ftpd> gjm, Ja lubię inne spolszczenia. Na przykład taka kultowa gra jest, Gwiezdne Rzemiosło.
<EsmD> najlepsze to sa distra, ktore sa bazowane na jakichs ktore sa bazowane na ubuntu ktore jest bazowane na debianie xD
<gjm> marcin2424: http://img.sadistic.pl/pics/f952a659371b.png
<ftpd> Distra sristra. Kernel + manager pakietów, ale filozofia.
<gjm> 2x dziennie
<Stirlitz> ftpd, a pakiety się same?
<marcin2424> Wow gjm
<ftpd> Pakiety są takie same. Czym binutils-2.16 z ubuntu różni się od binutils-2.16 z redhata?
<ftpd> Stirlitz, Pisząc 'manager pakietów' miałem na myśli narzędzie + repozytorium.
<ftpd> I tak, redhat to akurat zły przykład, bo jakieś te ich magiczne patche super specjalne, bla bla bla.
<ftpd> Ale taki, weźmy, firefox. To samo na dowolnym linuksie, no halo. Mozilla wypuszcza źródła, maintainer opakowuje w .rpm, .deb, .tgz, czy co tam jeszcze i jechane.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, wiem co miałes na myśli, a redhat to dobry przykład bo ubuntu ma też mnóstwo połatanych pakietów
<marcin2424> Pakiety są identyczne ale tu chodzi o aktualizowanie repo aby paczki były w miarę nowe.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, ktos musi dbac o cało repo jednak, zależności itp
<ftpd> Bzdury typu /etc/hostname z debian-like vs. /etc/sysconfig/network z redhat-like pomijam, bo to - ojej - bzdurne różnice w rc.
<ftpd> (Które, swoją drogą, zawsze mnie w linuksie mierziły.)
<Stirlitz> ftpd, oj sam start ubuntu vs debian, pierdoły?
<ftpd> Nie znam aktualnego rc w debianie, nie umiem odpowiedzieć. Tam nie mają upstarta?
<ftpd> W sumie, to ja się w tych wszystkich openrc, upstartach, sysv-rc i tak dalej już dawno pogubiłem.
<Stirlitz> No bo kto sie nie pogubił.
<ftpd> Zresztą, na większą skalę, kto by się przejmował, co za dystrybucja.
<ftpd> I tak puppetem opaździerzasz. Albo chefem.
<ftpd> A one już wiedzą za Ciebie, czy package 'firefox' { ensure => present} zrealizować aptem, czy yumem.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, nie mam doświadczenia, ale to naprawde tak bezawaryjnie działa?
<ftpd> W BSD zawsze było prościej, bo 'FreeBSD' to działający system, który instalujesz i odpalasz. A 'Linux' to samo jądro, które właśnie musisz okręcić w milion rzeczy, żeby głupie coreutils mieć i ls móc zrobić.
<ftpd> Stirlitz, Tak, to działa bezawaryjnie. Opaździerzamy tym w firmie kilka tysięcy maszyn i jest super.
<ftpd> Stirlitz, Oczywiście, przy takiej skali nigdy nie unikniesz jakichś zacinek, ale to wystarczy prosty check do narzedzia monitorującego, który wychwyci 'na hoście X nie przeszedł run puppeta'.
<ftpd> I wtedy idziesz i aptrzysz.
<Stirlitz> kwestia skali pewnie
<ftpd> Jeśli jest maszyna zadbana i od początku sensownie zarządzana, absolutnie nie ma problemu.
<lisu> bry
<ftpd> Ale na przykład ostatnio mi się puppet wywalał, bo dopisałem do manifestu nowe paczki, a moi cudowni 'admini aplikacji' dopisali jakieś chore repozytoria do /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Stirlitz> ftpd, ja chcę teraz landscape bo juz mi się opłaca, ale to nie jest taki rząd
<ftpd> I apt-get update nie przechodził -> apt-get install nie przechodził -> wywalał się run puppeta.
<ftpd> Ale takich przypadków jest _mało_.
<ftpd> Stirlitz, Teraz to Juju modne bardziej ;-)
<ftpd> Szczególnie, jak masz maszyny o różnych rolach.
<ftpd> Landscape się nie bawiłem.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, używasz gdzies archa?
<ftpd> Generalnie u nas to mamy fajnie rozwiązane. Potrzebujesz lokalizacji, adresu managementu i mac-addressu maszyny -> wpisujesz to w jeden tool -> dajesz mi chwilę na zrobienie magii -> rebootujesz hosta z sieci -> instaluje się system (wybrany wcześniej) -> nakłada się odpowiedni manifest według ustalonej podczas deployu roli -> po 15 minutach maszyna jest gotowa do oddania klientowi.
<ftpd> s/dajesz mi/dajesz mu/
<ftpd> (W tym momencie się robią DNS-y, DHCP, takie tam.)
<ftpd> Stirlitz, Nie, absolutnie nie. Kiedyś sobie postawiłem prywatnie na VM-ce, żeby się pobawić pacmanem. Pobawiłem się i wywaliłem.
<ftpd> Stirlitz, na produkcji mam Ubuntu Server, CentOSa, albo (w uzasadnionych przypadkach) RH/OEL.
<ftpd> Ale OEL to tylko pod maszyny bazodanowe, a RH jak ma na tym stać komercyjny soft klasy enterprise, którego support jak widzi nie-RedHata, każe Ci się cmoknąć.
<ftpd> Ale wiesz, akurat przy opaździerzaniu puppetem dystrybucja absolutnie nie ma znaczenia. Instalujesz paczki 'puppet' i 'facter', wrzucasz config (na każdym distro taki sam) i jechane.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, czasami wydawało mi się ze sie mylę jesli chodzi o ubuntu, widać nie do końca.
<ftpd> Puppetowi nie mówisz 'to jest arch linux, weź z AUR-a paczkę libdupa w wersji najnowszej' albo 'to jest ubuntu, w backportach powinni mieć paczkę libdupa, zainstaluj ją aptem'.
<ftpd> Puppetowi mówisz "package libdupa { ensure => latest }" i idziesz na kawę.
<ftpd> A czy to linux, bsd, solaris czy inne takie, to już nie Twoja sprawa.
<Stirlitz> Pięknie.
<ftpd> Stirlitz, W jakiej sprawie 'się mylisz'? Bo nie używamy (albo: nikt nie używa) Archa na produkcji, tylko ludzie wybierają Ubuntu?
<ftpd> To raczej nie o to chodzi.
<ftpd> Nie wiem, jaki jest cykl życia Archa.
<ftpd> Ale ubuntu trafia do odbiorcy LTS-em.
<ftpd> Instaluję system dziś i wiem, że do 2014 mam na nim support, security patche i w ogóle.
<ftpd> A w 2014 ta maszyna będzie już pewnie miała zupełnie inną rolę albo w ogóle będzie zezłomowana.
<ftpd> Tfu! s/2014/2016/ nawet.
<ftpd> To tym bardziej, przy średniej amortyzacji ~3 lata.
<Stirlitz> ooo to i czasem tarafiam na takich ludzików co muszą sie zalogować i coś zrobić na serwerze i jak widzą ubuntu to maja sraczkę
<Wizard> 1.
<Stirlitz> ostatnio wyłaczyłem serwer z ubunru co miał uptime 1k+
<ftpd> Hmm.
<ftpd> Aż zapnę VPN-a...
<ftpd> Nie, nie zapnę.
<Wizard> Meh.
<ftpd> Mój super router Cisco za ciężkie monety po raz kolejny wywalił się na Cisco VPN-ie.
<ftpd> Ojej.
<Wizard> Ojej.
<ftpd> Co mnie podkusiło, żeby kupować linksyfa...
<ftpd> Uwierzyłem ludziom.
<Wizard> Ja mam linksyfa nadpisanego dd-wrt.
<ftpd> "To już nie takie gówno, jak kiedyś", mówili. "Będzie super", mówili.
<ftpd> Ja kiedyś też muszę siąść i to zrobić.
<Wizard> I to jeszcz AP jest.
<Wizard> Działa bez zarzutu, dopóki torrenty nie idą.
<Wizard> Jak idą, to go zaczyna dosować.
<ftpd> Ja mam EA2700.
<Wizard> A ja nawet nie wiem.
<ftpd> I ogólnie jest fajny.
<ftpd> Dopóki coś mu nie odbije, jak na przykład ten VPN. Czasami działa, czasami nie.
<ftpd> Albo dobra, próbuję jeszcze raz.
<Wizard> :D
<ftpd> Zapiąlem.
<ftpd> Ciekawe, kiedy wywali.
<denysonique> ftpd: Ty ogólnie korzystasz z Ubuntu czy Gentoo?
<Wizard> On ma Gejos X
<Stirlitz> Pedros.
<Wizard> A, ty też, fakt.
<denysonique> mam unity na gentoo
<Wizard> Widzioł żem.
<Stirlitz> unity to jedyne rozsądne środowisko jeśli chodzi o linuksy
<Wizard> No.
<denysonique> z jednej strony wkurwia mnie juz kompilowanie i pierdolenie sie w USE flagi, lecz z drugiej strony nie chcę być częścią tępej społeczności Ubuntu
<Voldenet> fluxbox
<ftpd> Hihi, w tym samym momencie.
<ftpd> Co fluxbox?
<ftpd> Lubię fluxboksa!
<Wizard> denysonique: Nie klnij :/
<Voldenet> denysonique: >tępej
<Voldenet> wiesz co, to że ktoś nie chce przez 7h kompilować
<Voldenet> to nie znaczy że jest głupi
<Voldenet> tylko, że szkoda mu czasu na bawienie się systemem podczas gdy robota do zrobienia
<denysonique> Voldenet: kompilacje się robi przed snem najlepiej
<Voldenet> idziesz spać o 0, wstajesz o 6
<denysonique> jeśli chodzi o Ubuntu to tutaj nikt nic nie wie co i jak działa
<Voldenet> jest możliwość, że nie skończy
<Voldenet> denysonique: w dobrym systemie nie ma szans, żebyś wiedział co jak działa wszędzie
<Voldenet> bo jest tego za dużo
<Voldenet> jak potrafisz, to system jest za prosty
<denysonique> bo taki ma być
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> system ma być szybki i łatwy w obsłudze
<Voldenet> stabilny i bezpieczny
<denysonique> Ubuntu sam w sobie ma jakies dwa init systemy jednoczesnie...
<Voldenet> a prostota to relikt
<Voldenet> ubuntu nie jedzie na systemd?
<ftpd> Ja w Ubuntu bardziej nie wiem, 'po co' działa. Na przykład po co tak proste rzeczy jak motd trzeba opakowywać w motd.d i tworzyć tam miliardy shellscriptów.
<ftpd> W ogóle w Ubuntu wszystko jest wszystko.d/
<Voldenet> ftpd: to jest wina systemd
<Voldenet> a nie, to akurat
<Voldenet> to wina ubuntu
<denysonique> systemd to ja mam na Gentoo i nie jest zle
<ftpd> No, to wina ubuntu.
<ftpd> Ubuntu ma upstarta i systemd.
<Voldenet> chociaż to twoja wina, że w ogóle grzebiesz w /etc
<Voldenet> na ubuntu
<Voldenet> szalony! :D
<Voldenet> tam się wszystko samo
<ftpd> Nie ja, mój puppet :P
<ftpd> Akurat w motd potrzebuję venture/roli serwera i informacji, czy nakładają się na niego dedykowane klasy, czy tylko common.
<denysonique> ftpd: ubuntu nadaje sie na serwery?
<ftpd> No jasne.
<ftpd> Poczytaj backloga, rozmawiałem o tym ze Stirlitzem.
<Voldenet> denysonique: na serwery używają windowsy
<Voldenet> a ty pytasz czy się ubuntu nadaje
<ftpd> Ja mam większość maszyn na Ubuntu w firmie.
<Voldenet> kwestia ustawień
<denysonique> ostatnio po roku ubuntu wrocilem na gentoo bo mi pacz do kwina byl potrzebny
<Wizard> No nie pitol, Voldenet, że się windows na serwer nadaje.
<denysonique> teraz pewnie jak zaczne uzyac ubuntu to pojawi sie jakis durny bug i znowu gentoo
<Wizard> denysonique: To nie przesiadaj się.
<Wizard> Przypominam starożytną zasadę: działa, nie ruszaj.
<Voldenet> Wizard: napisałem, że używają
<Voldenet> ;-)
<Wizard> A USE to się chyba tylko raz konfiguruje, z tego, co pamiętam.
<Wizard> Voldenet: Bo to gópki.
<Voldenet> korpotępaki wiedzą lepiej
 * Wizard teraz siedzi w pokoju w robocie z .netowcami.
<EsmD> praktyczniejsza zasada brzmi - jak cos dziala, moze dzialac lepiej
<Voldenet> ;D
<Wizard> Bogowie, jak oni, za przeproszeniem, pierdolą..
<Wizard> No ale w dupie byli, gówno widzieli, to co się dziwić.
<Voldenet> i przetłumacz, że iisowe osiągnięćie 1/3 tego, co osiąga nginx to żadne osiągnięcie
<Voldenet> nie da rady
<Voldenet> trzeba zignorować
<Voldenet> bo cię zjedzą razem z SOAPem i innymi windowsowymi cudactwami
<Wizard> Ja to już nawet unikam tych ich zaczepek.
<Wizard> Jeszcze javę koduję, to już w ogóle.
<Voldenet> ja tam siedzę w .necie i tego betonu nie ruszysz :D
<denysonique> Wizard: mam oba Gentoo oraz Ubuntu 13.10
<Wizard> Voldenet: nie zamierzam nawet.
<Voldenet> najbardziej ich trolluję jak niektóre moje klasy są w stylu perla
<Wizard> Język się nie liczy.
<Voldenet> a?b?c?d?e:f:g:h:i:j...
<Voldenet> to chyba najbardziej perfidny kod jaki napisałem
<Wizard> Liczą się wzorce, TDD, takie rzeczy.
<Voldenet> zemsta na korpo za skaszanienie uprawnień
<Wizard> LOL.
<denysonique> Nowe ikony będą z 14.04 LTS
<denysonique> s/z/w/
<ftpd> A ja się dzisiaj dowiedziałem strasznej rzeczy.
<ftpd> You can use any regular expression inside the lookahead (but not lookbehind, as explained below).
<ftpd> O, to jest ta straszna rzecz.
<Voldenet> no, to jest logiczne
<Voldenet> straszniejsze jest nadużywanie lookbehindów
<Voldenet> mój regex tak bardzo nie wiem co on robi :D
<ftpd> Ja do muda często potrzebuję lookbehindów.
<Voldenet> nie jestem fanem regexów już teraz, chyba się starzeje
<Voldenet> irytuje mnie jak mam więcej niż 140 znaków robiących to co trzeba, nie dających się podzielić nijak
<Wizard> Ja bardzo szybko się regeksów oduczyłem.
<Wizard> Wystarczyło, że któryś z moich ponadinteligentnych kolegów z pracy go potem próbował przerobić.
<Voldenet> ;)
<Wizard> Na szczęście zmieniam robotę.
<Wizard> Niestety nie spodziewam się cudu.
<BlessJah> sigh
<Voldenet> hello, im it guy and this is jack... IT
<Voldenet> co zresztą jest ciekawe, że w korpo 9/10 koderów to tępe młoty
<Voldenet> ja nie wiem jak HR to robi
<Voldenet> oni jakoś randomowo
<Voldenet> biorą ludzi
<BlessJah> Wizard: zrealizujesz plan?
<Wizard> Voldenet: Ja to w ogóle zastanawiam się jak to jest w stanie funkcjonować.
<Wizard> Kretyn debilem pogania, a i tak Polacy trzymają poziom.
<Voldenet> magia
<Voldenet> zobaczyłem raz kod hindusów
<Voldenet> ಠ_ಠ
<Wizard> Daj żyć.
<Voldenet> do dziś mam złe sny
<Wizard> Moja kobita pracuje z Hindusami, mam już dość tych opowieści.
<Voldenet> oni naprawdę robią jaja w stylu bool.ToString() == "false"
<Wizard> Oni są po prostu upośledzeni technicznie.
<Wizard> Voldenet: Świetny przykład.
<Wizard> Oni robią wszystko na odwrót.
<BlessJah> "- Have you modified anything?" "- No." "- Could you show svn diff? S-V-N D-I-F-F"
<Wizard> Podziwiam ich kreatywność, naprawdę.
<ftpd> SVN?
<Wizard> Kreatywność w kompletnym spierdoleniu (tu musi być wulgaryzm) najprostszej rzeczy.
<ftpd> Ktoś tego jeszcze używa?
<BlessJah> ftpd: tak
<Wizard> ftpd: No :(
<BlessJah> korpo
<ftpd> Chyba Twoje.
<BlessJah> no moje
<Wizard> Po prostu korpo lubią być sto lat za Murzynami.
<Voldenet> potwierdzam
<Wizard> Moje też.
<Voldenet> moje też
<Wizard> I nie przetłumaczysz.
<BlessJah> dajcie mi sekundkę
<ftpd> Ja się gicę. Znaczy mamy jakieś prastare repa typu 'dns' w svnie.
<Wizard> A moje nowe korpo używa CVS i Perforce.
<ftpd> Ale to dlatego, że nikomu się nie chce przerobić no i średnio jest sens.
<Voldenet> cvs...?! :D
<Voldenet> Wow.
<ftpd> Bo co se zrobię, brancha z nowymi IN CNAME?
<Wizard> Z przekory na rozmowie zapytałem: używacie gita, czy mercuriala?
<Wizard> Mina gościa, co ze mną rozmawiał mówiła wszystko :D
<Wizard> No kurde, git nie ma minusów zwyczjanie, w porównaniu z resztą tego badziewia.
<Wizard> Voldenet: TAK, CVS!
<Wizard> Nie omieszkałem zapytać, czy w kuchni mają krzemienne łyżki.
<BlessJah> http://www.peterlundgren.com/blog/on-gits-shortcomings/
<BlessJah> Wizard: ma
<BlessJah> Wizard: przyjmij zalozenie ze 9/10 developerow to idioci, gdzies tam wyzej sie taka opinia pojawila
<Wizard> BlessJah: Nie mówię, że git jest dobry. On jest zwyczajnie lepszy.
<BlessJah> jest
<BlessJah> ale na poziomie korpo moze sie nie sprawdzic
<Wizard> Jesteś wyprany.
<ftpd> No, na poziomie korpo to 'zapiszmy to w excelu'.
<Wizard> Może się nie sprawdzić, jak go używają niedouczeni kretyni.
<BlessJah> Wizard: 9/10
<BlessJah> zdarzylo mi sie pracowac z hindusami
<Wizard> 99/100
<Wizard> Liczę na to, że moja nowa praca pozwoli mi poustawiać tych kretynów pod ścianą.
<Wizard> Jak nie, to faktycznie jedynym rozwiązaniem będzie pozbycie się kredytów i praca we własnej firmie.
<Wizard> Bo ja tego nie zniesę.
<BlessJah> nikt (mam nadzieje) nie broni pracowac z git-svn
<Wizard> Nikt nie broni.
<BlessJah> no wlasnie
<BlessJah> a co do excela, ignorancja jest blogoslawienstwem
<BlessJah> Wizard: chwaliłeś mi się kiedyś gdzie pracujesz?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-21
<Wizard> Ta
<BlessJah> a to juz nie pamietam, trudno
<Wizard> gjm: Ale ci twoi koledzy fajni :)
<gjm> No.
<EsmD> Zna ktos program dzieki ktoremu moge sobie "na zywo" bez formatowania podzielic partycje na mniejsze czesci? Nie chce mi sie reinstalowac windowsa znowu a chcialbym miec linuxa. Wirtualna maszyna nie wchodzi w gre, tu quake 3 chodzi slabo
<bastetmilo> gparted
<gjm> Bez formatowania?
<gjm> Tzn. niby możesz zmniejszyć partycję, ale to trochę kupa.
<EsmD> no o to mi chodzi
<gjm> No to GParted.
<EsmD> dlaczego troche kupa?
<gjm> Bo nikt Ci nie da gwarancji że nic nie zepsujesz.
<EsmD> hm... mozna zrobic backup calego systemu, tzn w latwiej formie w stylu instaluje windowsa, zalaczam aktualizacje z backupa i mam? Kiedys widzialem cos w tym stylu na kafejce internetowej
<jacekowski> norton ghost potrafi robic backup calego systemu
<jacekowski> w sensie calego dysku
<jacekowski> i przywrocic na dysk o innym rozmiarze
<EsmD> thx
<jacekn> EsmD: instalator Ubuntu cos takiego ma wbudowane chyba
<jacekn> EsmD: mozesz zmniejszyc rozmiar partycji Windowsowej i dodac druga dla Ubuntu
<EsmD> od ktorej wersji?
<EsmD> nigdy nie zwracalem uwagi
<EsmD> hm, chyba kazdy moze
<Dreadlish> od dawna tak jest
<jacekn> ftpd: "ftpd> A one już wiedzą za Ciebie, czy package 'firefox' { ensure => present} zrealizować aptem, czy yumem". Chyba ze potrzebujesz apache zaintalowac...Ale zwykle dziala to fakt
<jacekn> EsmD: nie wiem od ktorej wersji niestety
<jacekowski> w ogole, nie spodziewalem sie tego, ale ukradli mi telefon na lotnisku w hiszpanii
<jacekowski> przy milionie kamer
<kklimonda> ouć
<kklimonda> z kieszeni ci wyciągnęli?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> i to juz po przejscu przez bramki i w ogole
<kklimonda> rofl
<jacekowski> tylko ze jak sie polapalem ze telefonu nie mam to musialem juz wsiadac do samolotu
<jacekowski> a nowy bilet by wyszedl drozej niz nowy telefon
<jacekowski> a to jacys rumuni ukradli
<jacekowski> i to wyjatkowo glupi
<jacekowski> bo go wlaczyli
<jacekowski> i podlaczyli sie do jakiegos wifi
<kklimonda> i widzisz, gdzie jest? ;)
<jacekowski> dostalem tylko potwierdzenie ze zaakceptowal remote wipe i z jakiego ip
<kklimonda> no to przynajmniej tyle
<kklimonda> ale dupa straszna
<kklimonda> jaki telefon miałeś?
<jacekowski> ale kur**, na lotnisku przy kamerach?
<jacekowski> nexus 4
<jacekowski> ale tym sposobem mam nexusa 5 za £150
<jacekowski> czyli w sumie, przyzwoicie
<jacekowski> ale chcial t-mobile najpierw prawie £350
<kklimonda> heh
<jacekowski> za "early upgrade"
<jacekowski> tzn. 300 za early upgrade i 50 za telefon
<jacekowski> tylko ze za 300 to ja moge umowe zerwac i pojsc do konkurencji i dostac telefon za darmo
<jacekowski> i tak tez mu powiedzialem
<kklimonda> mhm
<kklimonda> w early upgrade chodzi o to, że musisz spłacić telefon, bo wcześniej go wymieniasz?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> i na poczatku jedyne co zaoferowal to to ze nie bede musial £15 zaplacic za nowego sim'a
<kklimonda> łał
<kklimonda> jaki szczordry ;)
<jacekowski> ale w ogole, zablokowanie takiego telefonu to byl jeden telefon o 1 rano do t-mobile
<jacekowski> i juz sie w CEIR pokazuje
<jacekowski> szkoda tylko ze rumunia nie uzywa CEIR
<Wizard> jacekowski: W języku polskim symbol waluty piszemy *po* kwocie.
<Wizard> Na przykład: 15zł.
<Wizard> Nieuku.
<gjm> #firstworldproblems
<EsmD> mi sie zdawalo ze waluty zagraniczne sie pisze przed ktowa, np. $50
<EsmD> *kwota
<EsmD> bez wzgledu na kraj
<kklimonda> nie, to jest cecha języka, a nie waluty
<kklimonda> ale to takie czepianie się w stylu "co by tu zrobić, bo mi się nudzi"
<gjm> rozbierz się i pilnuj ubrań
<TheNumb> gjm: nieźle mu dowaliłeś!
<gjm> dupa cicho, TheDumb
<trw55> Hej.Zainstalowałem ubuntu 13.10 i wybrałem system plików XFS. Czy ten system jest bezpieczny?
<gjm> Czemu XFS?
<jacekowski> mi sie zdawalo ze to od waluty zalezy
<trw55> Dużo operacji w RAMie robi
<trw55> przyśpieszył system
<Ashiren> good for you
<jacekowski> XFS to synonim /dev/null
<trw55> Teraz przeglądarka firefox nie muli i nie zacina się flash
<TheNumb> trw55: bezpieczny pod warunkiem, że nie masz padów zasilania ;-)
<trw55> Powiedzmy, że padnie mi zasilanie to wysypie się system czy to co aktualnie robiłem?
<TheNumb> Ruletka.
<jacekowski> XFS to system plikow z IRIXa gdzie bylo cos co sie nazywalo "power fail interrupt", zostal na sile transplantowany na linuxa
<gjm> "Dane nie są jednak, ze względów wydajnościowych księgowane, co powoduje niekiedy utratę zawartości pliku podczas awarii (jest to możliwe tylko wtedy, gdy metadane zostały zmienione, a dane nie zostały jeszcze zapisane na dysku)."
<TheNumb> Przepadnie to, czego nie zdążył zapisać.
<trw55> To pliki nie są zapisywane na dysku? nie ma księgowania?
<jacekowski> TheNumb: czyli polowa metadanych
<gjm> Nie ma.
<jacekowski> trw55: zaden system plikow (domyslnie) nie ksieguje danych
<kklimonda> XFS afair zakłada, że twój sprzęt jak mówi, że zapisał dane, to je zapisał
<jacekowski> kklimonda: kazdy system plikow tak zaklada, po to sa write barriers
<trw55> Ja tylko przeglądarki uzywam, czasami jakiś film i muzyka. Nic nie robie zaawansowanego z plikami.
<TheNumb> ext4 nie ma żurnala w standardzie?
<EsmD> Czyli trzeba miec troszke wiecej ramu zeby byl wydajniejszy?
<jacekowski> TheNumb: ma
<TheNumb> No właśnie.
<jacekowski> TheNumb: ale nie calego systemu plikow
<jacekowski> TheNumb: tylko metadanych
<TheNumb> No tak.
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ale xfs pamiętam, że bardziej był uczulony na sprzęt, który twierdził, że coś zrobił kiedy tego nie robił
<EsmD> Czyli na starym laptopie XFS bylby odrobine wydajniejzy niz ext4?
<kklimonda> z drugiej strony rhel7 defaultowo ma xfs, więc może już jest w porządku
<trw55> Testowałem też Btrfs ale przy starcie w komunikatach gruba wyświetla mi się, że nie mam jakiegoś pliku
<jacekowski> XFS byl bardzo wrazliwy na pady zasilania, bo trzymal wlasnie kupe rzeczy w pamieci
<trw55> Może coś zmienili. Czytałem o tym systemie na wikipedii
<trw55> Nie jest taki zły
<jacekowski> TheNumb: ext domyslnie pracuje w trybie ordered
<TheNumb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-D1KVIuvjA
<jacekowski> TheNumb: musialbys go ustawic w tryb journal zeby wszystko szlo przez kronike
<jacekowski> TheNumb: jak go tak ustawisz to przypomna ci sie czasy dyskietek
<jacekowski> dlatego btrfs jest taki fajny
<jacekowski> bo BTRFS jako tako nie ma kronikowania tak jak inne systemu plikow
<jacekowski> w BTRFs wszystko jest copy-on-write
<jacekowski> nic nie jest nigdy nadpisywane
<trw55> Metadane zmieniają się kiedy coś robie w pliku, powiedzmy pisze coś w wordzie. Moge to zapisać i dopiero to po resecie systemu będzie zapisane??
<kklimonda> btfs jest już stabilny, i ma fsck?
<jacekowski> kklimonda: ma
<kklimonda> wohoo
<jacekn> i jest stabily wedlug developerow
<gjm> stabilny
<gjm> :)
<jacekowski> fsck mial od dawna
<jacekn> zreszta jest wspierany w SUSE i w oraclu tez
<jacekowski> ale od jakiegos roku prawie juz ma fsck ktory nie uwala systemu plikow
<kklimonda> no, rhel7 też wspiera
<jacekowski> i ubuntu
<jacekn> mowie o oficjalnym wsparciu, btrfs nie jest oficjalnie wspierany w ubuntu
<trw55> Na BTFS wyświetlało mi się "Sparse file is not allowed" podczas startu. Ale przyznam system troszkę szybszy od ext4
<jacekowski> wsparcie dla btrfs w grubie jest na razie biedne
<trw55> Podobno grub nie współpracuje jeszcze dobrze z tym systemem, dlatego ten błąd
<jacekn> trw55: to chyba juz naprawione jest w 13.10 z tego co pamietam
 * TheNumb próbował postawić fetorę na btrfs. Nie wyszło.
<trw55> jacekn, ja arch miałem wtedy
<TheNumb> trw55: grub w arhu umi btrfs.
<TheNumb> jest moduł :P
<jacekn> na ubuntu od dawna umial ale wyswietlal "Sparse file is not allowed"
<gjm> TheNumb: Archu*
<trw55> TheNumb, Mi to się wyśpietlało ten komunikat i nie wiedziałem co robić,
<gjm> naucz się pisać jak biały człowiek
<TheNumb> gjm: przynajmniej nie złapię AIDS.
<ftpd> A tego archa to da się używać nadal? Bo po wczorajszej rozmowie ze Stirlitzem chyba znów postawię w VB.
<jacekn> trw55: nic nie trzeba robic to tylko ostrzezenie jest. Da sie poza tym tego pozbyc jakos w grubie ale nie pamietam dokladnie jak
<gjm> ftpd: A nie dało się?
<TheNumb> ftpd: da się, tylko nie ma unity :<
<gjm> To akurat plus.
<jacekowski> TheNumb: to chyba zaleta
<ftpd> Nie wiem, ostatnio poległem na postawieniu gruba2.
<ftpd> ;-)
<TheNumb> jacekowski: wada ;F
<ftpd> Idę ssam virtualboxa.
<jacekowski> a ssij
<trw55> jacekn, Tyle, że podczas takiego komunikatu grub automatycznie nie uruchamiał systemu. Trzeba kliknąć ręcznie na enter.
<jacekn> TheNumb: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Unity
<kklimonda> ftpd: ssaj vmware ;/
<TheNumb> jacekn: ssie
<ftpd> Latest news: Deprecation of /etc/sysctl.conf
<jacekn> trw55: no moze, jak to serwer czy cos to trzeba zreperowac i tyle
<ftpd> kklimonda, Nie będę płacił za soft do wirtualizacji, którego użyję raz.
<jacekn> TheNumb: no nie wiem nie uzywalem ale mozna zainstalowac :)
<ftpd> Czy tam przez tydzień.
<jacekowski> ftpd: jest darmowe vmware
<trw55> jacekn. bug zgłoszony setki razy przez ludzi. Naprawia to w końcu.
<kklimonda> no, jest darmowe vmware + trial 30 dniowy
<jacekn> ftpd: albo KVM i virt-manager?
<ftpd> Ale to takie do odpalania gotowych obrazów, nie?
<kklimonda> nie
<jacekowski> ftpd: nie
<jacekowski> ftpd: jest darmowe co mozesz robic obrazy i w ogole
<kklimonda> można już robić własne obrazy w playerze
<TheNumb> nie ma plejera na os x
<jacekowski> ftpd: ale nie ma snapshotow i kupy innych ficzerow
<TheNumb> ;]
<ftpd> E. Ja myślałem, że na maca tylko fusion.
<trw55> ok pozdrawiam i lece narazie
<TheNumb> jest tylko na windoze i linukzy
<kklimonda> ftpd: a, lol  - mac
<kklimonda> no to masz miesięczny trial pewnie ;)
<kklimonda> ech kurde, pociągi w ciągu roku podrożały, i jeżdżą wolniej, na mojej trasie :(
<kklimonda> co za kraj :(
<ftpd> Nie no, wezmę VB.
<TheNumb> ftpd: fusion niestety lepsze :<
 * TheNumb testował
<TheNumb> Albo parallelsy
<kklimonda> ftpd: sure, ja po prostu uważam, że VB ssie ;)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: polskizbuk
<ftpd> Na moje potrzeby (pobawię się archem, żeby nie wylecieć z obiegu linuksów) wystarczy.
<TheNumb> ftpd: za późno :D
<ftpd> TheNumb, E tam. uubntu i rhele/centosy ogarniam ;-)
<kklimonda> no to w sumie po co coś innego ;)
<ftpd> Żeby się pobawić.
<kklimonda> jeżeli nie używasz na codzień na swoim kompie, to ogarnianie debiana/ubuntu i rhel/centosa wystarczy
<kklimonda> ciekawe za ile lat canonical pójdzie po rozum i wywali mira i upstart.. sigh
<TheNumb> kklimonda: i co zamiast upstart? :<
<jacekn> z mirem zobaczymy co bedzie ale upstart juz przeciez od dawna dziala, po co zmieniac cos co dziala?
<TheNumb> openrc? :D
<kklimonda> TheNumb: systemd
<ftpd> http://i.imgur.com/wkbUpYY.png
<ftpd> Szybkie łącze to jednak dobra sprawa.
<TheNumb> ftpd: wolno coś.
<ftpd> Bo po wifi.
<kklimonda> jacekn: bo wszyscy idą w stronę systemd, będą się z nim coraz bardziej integrować, i w ubuntu będzie trzeba forkować, patchować, i implementować rzeczy jak logind
<jacekowski> a mi moje 80Mbit wystarcza na streamowanie pr0nu w full hd
<TheNumb> jacekowski: nagrywasz i strimujesz?
<jacekn> kklimonda: to troche fud, Debian jeszcze nie zdecydowal.
<kklimonda> jacekn: debian nie zdecyduje
<kklimonda> tzn. zdecydują się pewnie wspierać wszystko
<kklimonda> jak zwykle ;)
<TheNumb> To chyba dobrze.
<jacekn> zobaczymy, upstart to dobry wybor poki co, malo inwazyjny jest i bardzo prosty
<kklimonda> meh, strata czasu i energii
<TheNumb> Mają takie architektury na których systemd nie ruszy.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: super, zabawki dla paru osób wstrzymują całą dystrybucję ;)
<jacekn> no i przetestowany przez tyle lat, np. w ChromeOS
<kklimonda> rhel6 też używał upstarta
<jacekowski> systemd to zlo
<gjm> chyba ty
<jacekowski> w razie jakiejkolwiek awarii systemu, nie da sie zrobic init=/bin/bash
<jacekn> no wlasnie, ciezko przekonac ludzi do zmiany czegos co dziala i to bardzo dobrze - "ain't broke don't fix"
<kklimonda> jacekowski: da się
<jacekowski> ja probowalem, nie dalo sie
<kklimonda> ja próbowałem, dało się
<gjm> j.w.
<jacekowski> ja mialem system ktory wymagal initrd
<kklimonda> no to fakt, ja akurat tam initrd nie miałem
<kklimonda> ale jeżeli nie działa, to raczej bug a nie "feature" systemd
<ftpd> Ej, hehe, to nie ma nawet jakiegoś uber-prostego installera?
<kklimonda> arch? wątpię ;)
<jacekowski> w ogole, ktos byl w egipcie ostatnio?
<kklimonda> a po co, ja mam palmę w centrum miasta ;)
<jacekn> za goraca w tym egipcie
<gjm> ftpd: Ale instalacja bez instalatora jest bardzo prosta.
<TheNumb> Ale się rozpętała gunwoburza.
<ftpd> No widzę.
<ftpd> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installation_Guide
<ftpd> To czytam.
<TheNumb> ftpd: są skrypty.
<jacekowski> bo egyptair ma loty o polowe taniej niz inne linie lotnicze, ale wlasnie z przesiadka w kairze
<TheNumb> https://github.com/helmuthdu/aui
<kklimonda> dobra, czas się zbierać na pociąg - wesołych świąt
<ftpd> Dzięki.
<ftpd> I pewnie wzajemnie.
<ftpd> Configure /etc/mkinitcpio.conf as needed (see mkinitcpio) and create an initial RAM disk with:
<ftpd> gjm, Po co mi to?
<TheNumb> ftpd: nie tykaj.
<TheNumb> 99% ludzi nie potrzebuje
<TheNumb> ;-)
<ftpd> Dobra, idę robić gruba.
<ftpd> Siecią zajmę się potem.
<ftpd> E.
<ftpd> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB
<ftpd> I to mi każe robić coś z /boot/grub
<ftpd> I wszystko spoko, ale ja nie mam /boot/grub.
<TheNumb> ftpd: pacman -S grub-bios
<TheNumb> potem grub-install /dev/sdX
<ftpd> No no, już widzę.
<ftpd> Hehe.
<ftpd> I nie wstał.
<gjm> Hm?
<TheNumb> ftpd: nie umiesz :<
<ftpd> Umiem.
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> 16:51       TheNumb │ ftpd: nie tykaj.
<gjm> ale mkinitcpio zrobiłeś?
<TheNumb> ;D
<TheNumb> i grub-mkconfig
<ftpd> Tak.
<ftpd> I nie-teges.
<ftpd> Zara.
<TheNumb> ftpd: zardzewiałeś.
<TheNumb> <:
<ftpd> http://i.imgur.com/pbOcsz1.png
<ftpd> Coś niezbyt ten mkconfig
<gjm> wat
<TheNumb> popsuty jest grub
<TheNumb> ten co jest aktualnie w repo <:
<TheNumb> Musisz ściągnąć starszy pakiet z ARM :P
<gjm> Jak ARM już nie ma.
<TheNumb> Jest klon ;-)
<gjm> O…
<TheNumb> http://seblu.net/a/arm
<ftpd> A jak się z tego instaluje? ;-)
<TheNumb> ftpd: http://seblu.net/a/arm/2013/09/01/core/os/x86_64/grub-2.00.5086-1-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz dla x86_64 ;p
<TheNumb> pacman -U <pakiet>
<ftpd> W sensie <pakiet> -> lokalny plik
<ftpd> ?
<TheNumb> tak.
<mati75> nie lepiej syslinux postawić
<TheNumb> meh
<ftpd> # grub-install --target=i386-pc --recheck /dev/sda
<ftpd> Dla 64bit to będzie target=x86_64-pc?
<TheNumb> ftpd: po co takie kombinacje?
<ftpd> Bo mi tak każe 'beginners wiki'.
<TheNumb> Z samym /dev/sda powinien sobie poradzić.
<ftpd> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_Guide#Install_and_configure_a_bootloader
<TheNumb> ;F
<ftpd> Dobra. Wstało na tym innym grubie.
<ftpd> Dzięki.
<TheNumb> nmzc
<ftpd> To teraz sieć.
<ftpd> ;-)
<TheNumb> Wystarczy dhclient.
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> systemctl enable dhcpcd@eth0.service
<ftpd> Tak tak, już mam.
<TheNumb> Podobnie chyba było w giento ;-)
<ftpd> http://i.imgur.com/iAt0W0M.png
<ftpd> No, nie jest różowo.
<gjm> daj dhcpcd.service
<ftpd> Zara zara.
<TheNumb> ugh, ale jutuby zamulają dzisiaj.
<ftpd> Mam tę sieć, tylko mi jeszcze resolv.confa nie robi.
<ftpd> Znaczy robi, ale nie kika.
<ftpd> A jednak robi. Dobra, mam archa działającego.
<TheNumb> ftpd: to teraz rhel 7
<TheNumb> ;p
<ftpd> Dobrze dobrze, ten cały pacman nie szuka po regexpach?
<ftpd> Chcę sshd
<ftpd> Ale pacman -Q ssh nie zwraca paczek.
<Dreadlish> -Ss
<Dreadlish> a nie -Q
<Dreadlish> poza tym - openssh
<gjm> -Q to w zainstalowanych
<gjm> ~ » pacman -Qqs ssh
<gjm> libssh2
<gjm> openssh
<ftpd> Już do tego doszedłem.
<ftpd> Jest wporzo, działa.
<ftpd> Nie wiem wprawdzie, czemu mi się z desktopa nie chce tam sshować do tej wirtualki.
<gjm> A odpaliłeś sshd?
<ftpd> Zgadnij ;-)
<jacekowski> i ustawiles siec odpowiednio?>
<gjm> Hm… to nie wiem.
<gjm> A co mówi systemctl?
<ftpd> To jest raczej wina vboxa.
<TheNumb> ftpd: nie zapominaj, że wirtualka jest za natem ;p
<TheNumb> Musisz przekierować port ;-)
<TheNumb> VBoxManage modifyvm arczvm --natpf1 "ssh,tcp,,2222,,22"
<TheNumb> Ewentualnie możesz zmostkować sieć.
<ftpd> Tak tak, już wygooglałem dawno.
<jacekowski> a na pewno jest za natem
<jacekowski> a nie wlaczyles jakiegos trybu bridged albo czegos rownie glupiego
<ftpd> Spokojnie, działa.
<ftpd> Dobra, to teraz: co mogę se fajnego zrobić...
<ftpd> ;-)
<TheNumb> ftpd: proponuję snapshota w virtualboxie na początek :P
<ftpd> Ej, tak bardzo mnie nie boli, jak zepsuję, jak tylko się da.
<jacekowski> rm -rf / podobno jest fajne
<TheNumb> --no-preserve-root
<ftpd> jacekowski, E tam, mam lepsze.
<gjm> dd najlepsze
<ftpd> jacekowski, https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BbrCZxtCQAA_33R.png:large
<jacekowski> DD troche za duze
<ftpd> dd właśnie.
<ftpd> Ale tłumaczenie jest zajebiste.
<ftpd> "For technical experts".
<TheNumb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J49cIYJmfqw
<gjm> Linus Torvald
<gjm> s
<gjm> seems legit
<jacekowski> gdzie ty widzisz linus?
<ftpd> Postawię se jutro Xy z fluxboxem.
<TheNumb> jacekowski: nazwa użytkownika
<ftpd> I zobaczę, co w dziesiejszych czasach można robić.
<TheNumb> ftpd: nie zapomnij zainstalować xsnow
<ftpd> :(
<ftpd> Ale ogólnie to dzięki za hinta z zepsutym grubem.
<ftpd> Bo tak bym pewnie się gryzł, co źle robię.
<TheNumb> nmzc
<TheNumb> Ostatnio stawiałem i się zdziwiłem, że grub pluje błędami.
<ftpd> Któregoś dnia, jak mi się w ogóle będzie nudziło tak na maksa, postawię se gentoo.
<ftpd> Ale ogólnie jakbym miał teraz stawiać na desktop linuxa, to archa właśnie albo ubunut-server.
<ftpd> I potem ręcznie rzeźbienie Xów.
<gjm> "to dobry dzień by umrzeć, mój synu"
<ftpd> Nie chcę pre-loada miliona gnomów, unitów i inych takich.
<TheNumb> ftpd: nudzisz się na najbardziej zaawansowanym systemie operacyjnym na świecie?
<ftpd> Tak.
<ftpd> Bo widzisz, on jest najbardziej zaawansowany na świecie, więc po prostu działa :(
<TheNumb> Też się nudziłem a teraz pluję sobie w brodę :P
<ftpd> Do mnie napisali, że może bym chciał nową pracę.
<ftpd> To może spróbuję!
<TheNumb> A co, tam nie dostaniesz maka?
<ftpd> Tam raczej będę sobie musiał kupić maka.
<TheNumb> ;D
<ftpd> No ale z maila od pani rekruterki wychodzi, że płacą 10-15k, to nie widzę problemu jakiegoś wielkiego.
<TheNumb> no, to jedna wypłata i masz maka
<TheNumb> <:
<ftpd> Nie no, mbp kosztuje ile, z 5k?
<jacekowski> wiecej
<jacekowski> z 2x tyle
<ftpd> No co Ty.
<gjm> no bez jaj
<jacekowski> z jajami to wiecej
<ftpd> A, są tylko te z retiną.
<Dreadlish> kretyną
<Dreadlish> ciekawe ile by kosztowały bez ekranu
<jacekowski> takie 15" to juz 1700GBP
<ftpd> Bez retiny 5200.
<gjm> My o złotówkach, on o funtach.
<ftpd> Ja retiny nie potrzebuję.
<jacekowski> ftpd: ale to 13"?
<jacekn> przesada troche powiem wam z ta cena
<ftpd> No a po co mi więcej?
<TheNumb> ftpd: bez retyny już umrznom.
<TheNumb> Nie było już nowych 13" bez retiny.
<ftpd> http://store.apple.com/pl/buy-mac/macbook-pro
<jacekowski> 13" to jakos tak malo
<TheNumb> jacekowski: dla mnie optymalne.
<TheNumb> Teraz mam znowu 15,6" i ...ugh
<ftpd> Ja nie chcę więcej w lapku.
<TheNumb> Nigdy więcej.
<ftpd> Monitor na biurko i spoko.
<ftpd> Ale lapek ma być mały.
<jacekowski> na codzien uzywam 17", na wyjazdy mam 15.6 i jakos tak malo
<jacekowski> nie wyobrazam sobie uzywania 13"
<ftpd> Tak napeawdę, to mi air by wystarcza.
<ftpd> wystarczał*
<ftpd> Ja poweru nie potrzebuję.
<jacekn> ja na 14" sie mecze troche, monitor 22-24 cale to jest podstawa dla mnie
<ftpd> A to zależy, do czego.
<ftpd> Do sysadminki, gdzie i tak większość dnia to terminal z ssh, nie potrzeba dużo.
<jacekn> nieprawda
<TheNumb> jacekn: jemu wystarcza.
<jacekn> znaczy jak proste rzeczy to moze daje rade ale ja mam klienta IRC, przegladarke i 2-3 sesje otwarte tak minimum. Na jednym ekranie to ciezko
<jacekn> przy czym przegladarka moze byc zminimalizowana w sumie ale to i tak 3-4 okna ktorych non stop uzywam
<jacekn> mowie o minimum oczywiscie
<mati75> jacekn: ja mam 12"
<mati75> w tej chwili
<jacekowski> sa tablety ktore maja wiecej
<TheNumb> O, znowu ryba
<TheNumb> ;]
<jacekn> nie mowie ze sie nie da ale nie ma sensu, ja 3 razy szybciej wszystko zrobie jak mam duzo miejsca
<TheNumb> rybapech
<mati75> mr_rynnapech: chyba masz za idiotów
<TheNumb> mr_rynnapech: guwniaku
<mati75> gjm: ;]
<gjm> Co za śledź…
<Xtracer>  idziemy na ryby. Bo pon maj branie
<Wizard> :D
<Xtracer> Gjm to debil
<Xtracer> Na ryby
<gjm> Pierdol się, kurwiu.
<gjm> Wesołych świąt.
<Xtracer> Jestem
<Xtracer> Legenda
<gjm> tak, wiem, idiotą.
<mati75> jak można być takim debilem
<jacekn> i ze mu sie tak chce...
<mati75> dzieci radoście wyciekły ze szkoły i włączyły irca
<TheNumb> nudzi mu się <:
<Wizard> Cóż, pryszczate prawiczki tak mają.
<gjm> Chyba styknie.
<ppk_> czesc
<ppk_> mam nieco glupawe pytanie; byc moze nieumiejetnie posluzylem sie wujkiem Google'em. mianowicie: czy istnieje konsensus co do polskiego tlumaczenia terminu /flavour/ w odniesieniu do dystrybucji Linuksa?
<gjm> Na dwudziestu kanałach na raz pytasz?
<TheNumb> gjm: 25
<ppk_> gjm, przyznaje sie do grzechu.
<ppk_> gjm, nieco przyspamowalem, trzy kanaly.
<gjm> twea culpa
<Wizard> :D
<TheNumb> czyja kulpa?
<gjm> Ten się śmieje ostatni, kto najwolniej kojarzy.
<denysonique> ftpd: w czym jest mac lepszy od ubuntu?
<TheNumb> denysonique: działa (tm)
<TheNumb> :P
<denysonique> TheNumb: ubuntu tez
<TheNumb> denysonique: nie na każdym sprzęcie.
<TheNumb> mac w sumie też :P
<TheNumb> erm
<TheNumb> os x, nie mac
<denysonique> TheNumb: oraz unity wiecej miejsca oszczedza niz os x
<TheNumb> yyyy
<denysonique> wtapianie gornego titlebaru w panel
<TheNumb> nie
<denysonique> TheNumb: jak nie jak tak
<TheNumb> no cóż, co kto lubi.
<denysonique> TheNumb: chyba ze mac wymyslil cos nowego
<TheNumb> Ta funkcja akurat mi się nie podoba.
<denysonique> TheNumb: kwiestia przyzywczajenia. gdy trzeba się skupić konkretnie na jednej rzeczy bardzo pomaga
<denysonique> http://i.stack.imgur.com/s7jzT.png czy to powinno poprostu zadziałac?
<denysonique> jak zrobię ręcznie przy pomocy iptables to śmiga
<denysonique> wyjąłem i włożyłem ponownie kabelek i magia Ubuntu zadziałała
<mati75> denysonique: nie używaj network managera do takich rzeczy
<denysonique> ?
<denysonique> mati75: to domowego dzielenia internetu z jednym komputerem przez router jest ok.
<mati75> ja wiem
<mati75> tylko network manager do zaawansowanych rzeczy nie warto używać
<denysonique> no tak
<denysonique> to bardziej egzotycznych rzeczy to iptables
<denysonique> gjm: przyprowadzić tutaj ;pogoda?
<pazdzioch> test
<gjm> hm…
<gjm> denysonique: Nie wiem.
<pazdzioch> part
<gjm> ok
<denysonique> /j #gentoo-pl
<denysonique> ;pogoda Warszawa
<node_bot> denysonique: Warszawa: Bezchmurnie / słonecznie | +1 °C | 15 km/h | 1027 hPa
<TheNumb> ;btc
<node_bot> TheNumb: MTGox, 1 BTC = *USD* Last: 642.77000, High: 690.00000, Low: 610.00000
<denysonique> Czy wielu z was ma więcej jeden OS niż Ubuntu do którego często rebootujecie?
<denysonique> Zastanawiam się nad stworzeniem aplikacji która pozwoli wybrać do którego system ma się zrebootować.
<denysonique> 1. Otwierasz appkę, wybierasz np Windows
<denysonique> 2. System się restartuje
<denysonique> 3. Grub automatycznie wybiera Windows
<maniu> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/unity-reboot-launcher-to-quickly-reboot.html
<denysonique> maniu: już ktoś zrobił. dzięki
<denysonique> zaraz przetestuję
<jacekowski> kde tez takie cos mialo
<jacekowski> jeszcze w czasach LILO
<jacekowski> czy ktos tutaj w ogole wie co to LILO?
<gjm> No jasne, Lilo i Stich, taki film
<gjm> :>
<denysonique> jacekowski: kiedyś miałem na Slackware i bodajże gentoo
<TheNumb> gjm: nawet kilka
<EsmD> jak w czasach lilo
<EsmD> to tego sie nie uzywa teraz? o.o
<gjm> A po co?
<EsmD> bo daja
<gjm> GRUBa też dają.
<EsmD> nie pamietam gdzie ale dali to uzywalem
<EsmD> probowalem sobie rozne dziwne dystrybucje, np. tureckie Pardus Linux i inne takie
<EsmD> to sie natykalem na dziwne rzeczy
<jacekowski> LILO lubilo sie wykrzaczyc z roznych dziwnych powodow
<EsmD> np dystrybucje ktora nie zainstalowalem nawet na defaultowych opcjach, trzeba bylo zaznaczac recznie zaleznosci itp, chybastarcom sie nazywalo to distro
<jacekowski> i potem byly cyrki albo z odpalaniem z dyskietki albo kompakta albo z dyskietki z DOSem i loadlinem
<jacekowski> i zeby bylo ciekawiej, wtedy po zrobieniu minimalnej dyskietki startowej z DOSem zostawalo miejsce na kernel z loadlinem
<jacekowski> a teraz moj kernel ma 5MB
<EsmD> w tych czasach jeszcze komputera nie mialem :<
<EsmD> a niedawno znalazlem plyte z pakietami do ubuntu jakimis z 2006 roku...
<TheNumb> EsmD nie pamięta dyskietek 5,25"
<EsmD> mialem amige, ale commodore 64 juz nie
<EsmD> z mniejszymi dyskietkami
<jacekowski> 5,25" dyskietki to bylo zlo
<jacekowski> jak sie dorobilem nagrywarki CD o ile dobrze pamietam nagrywajacej 2x bez burnproofa to byl szal na dzielni
<TheNumb> jacekowski: ale dobrze się nimi wachlowało.
<EsmD> rzucalo sie nimi lepiej niz plytami?
<TheNumb> za miękkie
<TheNumb> płyty lepsze :P
<EsmD> fajnie sie bralo plyty na lake za blokiem i sie rzucalo, niektore sierozpadaly w powietrzu
<TheNumb> to dobre miałeś te płyty.
<TheNumb> Pewnie jakaś esperanza albo inne gunwo
<TheNumb> :D
<EsmD> niektore pekniete
<EsmD> esperanza miala najladniejsze plyty, kolorowe
<gjm> wow
<EsmD> czarne, fioletowe, pomaranczowe, tecza
<jacekowski> dysan black
<Wizard> Laka za blokiem?
<Wizard> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laka
<EsmD> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%81%C4%85ka
<gjm> łaka łake, e e
<gjm> łaka*
<ftpd> denysonique, W zintegrowaniu.
<ftpd> denysonique, Znaczy, no. To jest mega koherentny (ładne słowo!) desktop, w którym 'działa' (tm).
<ftpd> denysonique, Ubuntu tez działa, nie ma dwóch zdań. Ale nie ma takiego zintegrowania wszystkiego, takiego drag&drop.
<ftpd> denysonique, Jest 'wygodnicki' jak Windows, nadal oferując konsolę (emulator terminala) jak Linux.
<qermit> oO?
<qermit> ftpd: mówisz o maku?
<qermit> jej, jak mi się nie chce, robić tych symulacji
<qermit> zwłaszcza na tej maszynie wirtualnej. Szkoda że nie mam tutaj mojej workstacji della
<ftpd> qermit, Tak.
<ftpd> Ale a) nie wiem. do czego się chcesz przypierdolić; b) idę właśnie na serial; c) pozdrów bachor (to nie sarkazm).
<jacekowski> a mi na windowsie tez dziala
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-22
<gjm> ;pogoda Warszawa
<node_bot> gjm: Warszawa: Częściowe zachmurzenie | +1 °C | 11 km/h | 1026 hPa
<denysonique> ftpd: "os x 'wygodnicki' jak windows". Ubuntu jest przecież bardziej wygodnickie od Windows e.g. Software Update, Software Centre
<denysonique> ftpd: wytłumacz mi drag&drop maca bo tej części nie rozumiem
<ftpd> denysonique, czym się różni software update od windows update? Tym, że jest nie tylko 'systemowe', w sensie nie masz opcji upgrade basesystemu, ale też 3rd parties?
<ftpd> d&d na macu - to taka trochę przenośnia. Ale ogólnie wiesz, w osx wszystko jest ze wszystkim MEGA spójne. d&d jest tylko przykładem, ale kiedy na okienko terminala dropniesz katalog dragnięty z Findera (to tak file manager, jakby co), w tym terminalu pokazuje się ścieżka do dropniętego pliku/katalogu.
<ftpd> Mega wygodne dla newbies, którzy chcą zrobić coś, co da się tylko przez CLI, ale czytają na forum 'katalog domowy -> muzyka -> ratm -> plyta 3' i nie wiedzą, jak to wpisać w te magiczne literki.
<ftpd> A tak robią d&d i mają w terminalu za darmo /Users/jasio/Music/RATM/Plyta \3/
<ftpd> Idę spać, jutro szczegóły.
<jacekowski> ftpd: w win8 aplikacje z windows market tez sa uaktualniane
<denysonique> ftpd: Drag and Drop plików do terminalu jako ścieżka już dawno jest w Linuksie, KDE i GNOME.
<denysonique> ftpd: Windows Update: 3 restarty + 30 minut instalowania paczek podczas startu + nie możesz przez ten czas nic robić bo komputer się 'uruchamia' instalując updejty
<denysonique> ftpd: wyjaśnij mi troche inaczej wygodność osx w porównaniu do Ubuntu
<denysonique> ftpd: Ba, na linuksie jak przeciągniesz plik to oprócz wklejenia ścieżki też masz teraz do wyboru utworzenie skrótu, skopiowanie bądź przeniesienie tego pliku do lokalizcji w temrinalu $CWD
<denysonique> s/$CWD/$PWD/
<Voldenet> ftpd: jeszcze napomknij jak bardzo user friendly jest macowe budowanie i instalowanie w porównaniu do tego z gentoo, archa czy chociażby apt-builda
<TheNumb> ahem, drag and drop jest w windowsie od 100 lat ;-)
<TheNumb> do "terminala"
<TheNumb> ftpd: wypróbuj sobie fedorę 20 w virtualboxie.
<TheNumb> Zobacz jak wygląda najnowsze gnome <:
<jacekowski> Voldenet: na normalnym systemie nie trzeba ciagle kompilowac
<jacekowski> TheNumb: dostajesz binarke ktora dziala
<jacekowski> Voldenet: ^
<TheNumb> No, w macports są binarki :P
<jacekowski> mowie o normalnym systemie
<TheNumb> os x nie jest normalny? :<
<BlessJah> jacekowski: statyczne liby?
<Voldenet> jacekowski: a to pewnie łatwo się strasznie instaluje binarki
<Voldenet> w mac os
<Voldenet> tylko trzeba konfigurować apta
<Voldenet> czy jak to się w macu nazywa
<Voldenet> nie wiem, pod względem oprogramowania open source jakoś oczywiste dla mnie jest, że ubuntu będzie znacznie lepsze
<Voldenet> mac kojarzy mi się z betonowymi binarkami i apple czuwającym nad wypuszczaniem ich
<gjm> Voldenet: homebrew?
<Voldenet> fajnie wygląda ich strona
<Voldenet> żeby zainstalować homebrew trzeba mieć ruby
<Voldenet> w sumie wygląda to łatiej niż sobie wyobrażałem
<Voldenet> co nie zmienia faktu, że apta nie przezbija
<Voldenet> nie mówiąc już o ilości paczek
<Voldenet> przebija*
<dweller> Voldenet: ruby jest domyslnie w maku ;f
<dweller> tak samo python
<TheNumb> i perl
<TheNumb> :P
<gjm> ztcp to defaultowy python w macu jest jakiś okrojony
<TheNumb> gjm: nei.
<denysonique> ;pogoda Londyn
<node_bot> denysonique: Londyn: Bezchmurnie / słonecznie | +9 °C | 24 km/h | 1008 hPa
<denysonique> ;btc
<node_bot> denysonique: MTGox, 1 BTC = *USD* Last: 699.00000, High: 700.00000, Low: 610.00000
<denysonique> Voldenet: gdybym miał maca to na nim bym sobie postawił Gentoo Prefix
<denysonique> http://www.funtoo.org/Gentoo_Prefix_On_Mac_OS_X
<Wizard> denysonique: Nie warto.
<Wizard> denysonique: macports są lepsze.
<ftpd> [12:17:28]  <TheNumb>	 [09:55:15] No, w macports są binarki :P
<ftpd> Nie, nie ma. W finku są binarki. W macports się kompiluje.
<Wizard> ftpd: Ping.
<ftpd> Wizard, Pong.
<Wizard> Ty masz jeszcze ten swój serwer?
<ftpd> Skoro napisałem coś linijkę wyżej, to chyba jestem ;-)
<ftpd> Który, inso? Mam.
<denysonique> Wizard: macports lepsze od gentoo...
<Wizard> ftpd: A wpuszczasz tam ludzi?
<ftpd> Mogę wpuszczać. Akurat trwa czytka.
<ftpd> Czystka.
<ftpd> Dziś o 22:00 wywalam nieaktywne konta.
<denysonique> ftpd: a ty mi ziomek tlumacz wyzszosc maca nad ubuntu
<Wizard> Ojezu.
<ftpd> denysonique, Zara, dopiero wstałem, ziomek.
<Wizard> Mac ssie pałę.
<Wizard> Ubuntu też.
<Wizard> Kwestia gustu ;)
<ftpd> Wizard, /msg
<denysonique> Wizard: z polykiem czy bez?
<ftpd> http://i.imgur.com/2YMebUE.png
<ftpd> hehe
<denysonique> regex tutorial
<ftpd> denysonique, No, szukałem lookbehindów.
<ftpd> I znalazłem fajnego linka do 'read later'.
<denysonique> ftpd: co regexujesz?
<ftpd> denysonique, chciałem pattern, który wyłapie mi string 'maly ostry miecz peka!', ale nie 'maly ostry miecz dzierzony przez Zbigniewa peka!'.
<denysonique> ftpd: czasem latwiej napisac prosty skrypt
<ftpd> Gdzie 'maly ostry miecz' może być dowolnym stringiem, do tego 'dzierżony' może być przez kogokolwiek.
<ftpd> denysonique, Oczywiście. Ale _chciałem_.
<ftpd> FYI, pattern to: ^(?:(?!dzierzon).)*peka!$
<roberto909> Hej :D
<TheNumb> ftpd: mylisz się.
<ftpd> TheNumb, Działa mi (pcre).
<TheNumb> Co prawda czasem trzeba coś zbudować ze źródeł bo buildbot nie zawsze się wyrabia z aktualizacjami pakietów ;-)
<ftpd> A, Ty nie o tym.
<TheNumb> ftpd: nie o tym ;p
<TheNumb> http://packages.macports.org/ <--- repo binarek
<ftpd> Nie wiedziałem. Ja używam homebrew.
<TheNumb> Od co najmniej 2 lat są binarki.
<TheNumb> I nie trzeba komplikować takiej kobyły jak gcc :3
<ftpd> Ja korzystam z systemowego kompilatora.
<TheNumb> Nie wszystko jest kompatybilne z clangiem.
<ftpd> To, co mi potrzebne - jest.
<ftpd> ~❯ brew list
<ftpd> coreutils	gnupg		lftp		mtr		pkg-config	pwgen		readline	unrar		wget		xz
<ftpd> ;-)
<TheNumb> szaleństwo
<TheNumb> nie lubisz coreutilsów z bsd?
<ftpd> Mam wszędzie spójne dircolors.
<ftpd> Takie pasujące do solarized.
<ftpd> A te coreutilsy z bsd mi nie pozwalają ich sensownie ustawić.
<denysonique> ftpd: dalej z tym osx
<denysonique> ftpd: convince me
<ftpd> Po co?
<ftpd> Co ja jestem, ewangelizator?
<ftpd> Mi się podoba integracja wszystkiego z wszystkim i spójność.
<gjm> Linda Evangelista
<ftpd> No i robią na OSX fajny soft, którego używam, a którego często nie robią na Linuksa.
<ftpd> Ot, pierwsze z brzegu: 1Password.
<drathir> keepassx ?
<denysonique> ftpd: mowisz od wczoraj o wygodzie i integracji, wiec pokaz mi konkretne przklady gdzie jest lepsze od ubuntu
<ftpd> Dude...
<ftpd> [13:55:58]  <ftpd>	 Po co?
<AlbiZippa> Welcome
<ftpd> Nie zamierzam Cię do niczego przekonywać. Mi jest lepiej niż na linuksach, po prostu.
<AlbiZippa> Mam problem z dobraniem lapa do Linuksa
<gjm> AlbiZippa: Pozdejmuj kołpaki ze ściany.
<AlbiZippa> gjm: Już nie ma dawno , bo pokój po remoncie . Aha czy warto kupić lapa HP
<gjm> Nie stawiaj spacji przed przecinkiem i kropką bo umrzesz.
<AlbiZippa> OK
<gjm> HP to kupa.
<ftpd> "Dobraniem lapa do Linuksa"?
<ftpd> Naprawdę?
<gjm> To gimbus.
<gjm> I to konkretny.
<ftpd> Komputer to komputer. Kupujesz taki, jaki chcesz i instalujesz na nim system taki, jaki chcesz.
<ftpd> Ok, to jak gimbus, to inaczej.
<ftpd> Komputr to komputer. Mama Ci kupuje taki, jaki chcesz i instalujesz na im system taki, jaki chcesz.
<AlbiZippa> Ale wiesz wszyscy mi odradzają laptopy HP
<gjm> ftpd: :D
<gjm> I mają rację.
 * drathir nie rozumial nigdy zachwytu nad jablkami...
<ftpd> I mają rację, że odradzają HP. Ale pytanie na wejście 'laptop do linuksa' jest przedurne.
<AlbiZippa> A są dobre cenowo i fajne podzespoły :D
<ftpd> "Jaki laptop kupić" to sensowne pytanie - chociaż nie na ten kanał.
<ftpd> drathir, Błogosławieni, którzy nie widzieli, a uwierzyli. Poużywaj, zanim zaczniesz mieć opinię.
<drathir> ale musze przyznac, ze do muzyki taki ipod z 80gb na pokladwie to fajna rzecz...
<ftpd> Tymczasem, jadę w miasto, do potem.
<AlbiZippa> Mam zmienne IP :D
<drathir> AlbiZippa: jak chcesz za marke dodatkowo placic to hp nie takie zle...
<ftpd> A co ma 'zmienne IP' do wyboru laptopa?
<ftpd> AlbiZippa, Weź dorośnij i/lub zrozum, o czym mówisz, zanim mówić zaczniesz.
<AlbiZippa> Ale im chodzi o awaryjność . Ale HPek ma dobre podzespoły w dobrej  cenie
<ftpd> To idź go kup. Kropka.
<ftpd> Nie mogę z kretynami, zamykam irce.
<ftpd> Czus.
<drathir> AlbiZippa: ale dobre podzespoly do ceny to jedynie asus...
<gjm> 14:31     AlbiZippa │ Mam zmienne IP :D
<gjm> I zerowe IQ.
<TheNumb> W końcu poszedł ._.
<TheNumb> gjm: serio miał kołpaki na ścianie?
<gjm> Na zdjęciach miał.
<TheNumb> ugh
<TheNumb> trud skończon
<denysonique> ftpd: mowiles mi wczoraj ze mi pokazesz dzisiaj czemu jest lepszy. nie chodzi o przekonanie, nie znam maków i chce wiedziec o co ci poprostu chodzi.
<TheNumb> denysonique: jedno stwierdzenie: "po prostu działa" - to był jedyny powód dla którego kupiłem maca.
<TheNumb> Z tego samego powodu też go sprzedałem :P
 * TheNumb lubi grzebać w systemie.
<denysonique> ubuntu tez dziala
<TheNumb> denysonique: nie w tym sensie.
<denysonique> ffs
<TheNumb> Przy każdej aktualizacji systemów nie musisz się zastanawiać czy coś się spieprzy.
<TheNumb> W ubuntu nie raz aktualizacja fglrxów rozpieprzała mi Xorg.
<TheNumb> nie raz i nie trzy
<TheNumb> ;]
<denysonique> mi to sie jeszcze nie zdarzylo
<denysonique> pozatym LTS
<TheNumb> LTS ssie pytkę.
<TheNumb> Nie jest dla mnie.
<TheNumb> denysonique: chociaż pod os x też się zdarzało, że aktualizacja coś psuła <:
<denysonique> TheNumb: czyli jednym slowem generalnie nie ma roznicy?
<denysonique> albo Ubuntu to taki osx za darmo?
<TheNumb> jest i to duża
<denysonique> TheNumb: gdzie i jaka?
<TheNumb> ubuntu to prędzej osx wannabe.
<TheNumb> denysonique: stabilniejszy system.
<gjm> ale on jest upierdliwy…
<TheNumb> gjm: no ;<
<TheNumb> denysonique: pożycz sobie laptopa z makiem i sam przetestuj przez tydzień-dwa
<denysonique> nie potraficie wytlumaczyc czlowiekowi ktory nigdy nie mial maka
<TheNumb> kiedyś sklepy dawały taką opcję
<gjm> Widocznie się nie da.
 * TheNumb nie skorzystał bo był zdecydowany od samego początku.
<denysonique> Ubuntu = debile
<denysonique> zadalem pytanie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/394205/preventing-other-packages-from-being-upgraded-from-ppa/394232?noredirect=1#394232
<denysonique> i zobaczcie co mi odpowiedzial
<denysonique> link to pytania: http://askubuntu.com/questions/394205/preventing-other-packages-from-being-upgraded-from-ppa/394232
<TheNumb> denysonique: zapytaj na #ubuntu
<denysonique> przy okazji powiedzcie mi jak to zrobic
<TheNumb> denysonique: poczytaj o apt pinning
<TheNumb> http://askubuntu.com/questions/170235/how-do-i-cherry-pick-packages-from-a-ppa
<denysonique> TheNumb: da sie zrobic tak aby jedynie jedna paczka z ppa byla instalowana a reszta ignorowana?
<denysonique> TheNumb: dzięki
<denysonique> TheNumb: widzisz, na pewno nie używasz Ubuntu skoro tak szybko potrafisz wyszukać odpowiedź ;>
<TheNumb> denysonique: no, nie używam D:
 * TheNumb ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.6 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3612QM CPU @ 2.10GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 8067 MB Total (5377 MB Free) ** VGA: AMD Radeon HD 7700M Series ** Uptime: 2.09 Hours **
<TheNumb> :<
<denysonique> TheNumb: gamer
<TheNumb> yyyy niebardzo
<TheNumb> W sumie gry w które gram są też na linukza.
<denysonique> TheNumb: grasz w QuakeLive?
<TheNumb> denysonique: kiedyś.
<TheNumb> Teraz będzie tylko na windowsa ;p
<denysonique> TheNumb: juz jest winonly
<TheNumb> no to pojechali
<denysonique> TheNumb: ponoc na wine smiga
<denysonique> TheNumb: >You have taken the lead.
<denysonique> 3 frags left.
<TheNumb> denysonique: aż tak bardzo nie będę tęsknił ;-)
<denysonique> TheNumb: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jg9pZfFHqoQ
<node_bot> YouTube: Zero - Quake Live Movie
<denysonique> kogoś podrzucić rakietą i potem puścić kolejną aby się na nią nadział spadając to jest sztuka
<denysonique> TheNumb: w jakie gry grasz, bo ja jedynie w QL jesli juz gram.
<TheNumb> majnkraft, starbound i pewnie coś jeszcze się znajdzie
<XYZippa> Witam
<TheNumb> Znowu on
<TheNumb> ._.
<mati75> jemu mu się nigdy nie znudzi
<TheNumb> tak jak rybie
<TheNumb> może to koledzy
<Wizard> Nie..
<AliZippa> Witam
<AliZippa> Jak wgrać Gnome 3.0 do Ubuntu 12.03
<AliZippa> *12.04
<mati75> srak
<AliZippa> Pomocy bo ważne
<mati75> google
<AliZippa> Taka pomoc to dziękuje.
<AliZippa> Znalazłem sobie poradnik jak zainstalować
<bars0> AliZippa: no i widzisz, pomogliśmy
<AliZippa> Nikt nie rozumie mojego sarkazmu :D
<TheNumb> Bo nie umiesz karkazmić, smarku.
<TheNumb> sarkazmić even
<AliZippa> Nie smark tylko wkrótce hot 16.
<TheNumb> i tak bieber więcej zalicza
<mati75> wróć jak nie będziesz spał z mamusią
<AliZippa> Nie mów o Bieberze lub Kwiatkowskim , bo już nimi żygam.
<mati75> nie znam
<AliZippa> Kwiatkowski dzięki ask.fm się wybił.
<mati75> pewnie kolejny pedałek w rurkach
<AliZippa> Już gnome 3.0 się wgrał
<TheNumb> co to ask.fm?
<TheNumb> e 12.04 jest gnome 3.4 a nie 3.0
<mati75> TheNumb: ale on jest debilem
<TheNumb> Wiem.
<TheNumb> Coraz głupsze te dzieci
<mati75> inaczej się wyraże
<TheNumb> jprdl
<mati75> jego głowa nie jest skażona myśleniem
<mati75> jego zdjęcia chyba wrzucałem z fb
<LZippa> Już mi lepiej na Gnome.
<mati75> wow
<LZippa> Na unity mam deprechę moralną.
<LZippa> Coś mi brakuje w Gnome :D
<LZippa> Rozjebałem monitor i jest mi lepiej.
<LZippa> Mam problem mam takie odbicie na środku monitora jak to naprawić ?
<jacekowski> jebnac z drugiej strony
<TheNumb> weź taki gumowy młotek i jebnij się w głowę.
<LZippa> jacekowski: To działa i nie ma takiego odbicia dzięki.
<LZippa> Ask.fm mi nie działa na Ubuntu przypadek
<mati75> a poszedł
<mati75> miałem się z jego fotek śmiać
<mati75> https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/q80/s720x720/1235388_607168999335049_1083013048_n.jpg
<mati75> ale sweet focia
<XLZippa> Skąd to macie :D
<XLZippa> Z aska czy fb :D.
<mati75> Albercik nic się przed nami nie ukryje
<XLZippa> Ale na asku nie byliście
<XLZippa> Ba nie odzywacie się.
<TheNumb> askfm to jakiś portal randkowy dla gimbazy?
<XLZippa> Nie zadajesz mi pytanie ja odpowiadam
<mati75> https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/34375_106331879418766_1706316_n.jpg
<XLZippa> http://ask.fm/XLZippa
<XLZippa> Na asku siedzą.
<XLZippa> Zostawcie mi hejta , bo fejmem zostałem
<mati75> prawie jak
<mati75> http://fap.to/images/46/343930415/black-ebony-porn/Big-Black-Cock-Worshippers-2.jpg
<XLZippa> Możecie mnie zliczować na asku
<XLZippa> Czytacie aska czeka Was 2700
<jacekowski> ale na serio
<TheNumb> mati75: to było obleśne
<jacekowski> co tu sie odstawia?
<jacekowski> gimbaza najezdza na gimbaze
<jacekowski> gjm: mozesz tu komus dac po banie?
<XLZippa> Nie moja wina
<jacekowski> ehhhhhh
<jacekowski> kolejny rok x-factor jest numer 1 na top40 swiatecznym
<XLZippa> jacekowski: Mają lekturę :D
<jacekowski> a tak niewiele braklo i bylo by ac/dc
<gjm> jacekowski: Mogę.
<gjm> Dzięki.
<jacekowski> gjm: dwa bany mialem na mysli
<gjm> jacekowski: tzn.? Przed chwilą wróciłem do domu i nie wiem o co chodzi.
<mati75> gjm: pewnie mnie chce
<mati75> następny cwaniak
<jacekowski> gjm: mati75 powklejal obrazki ktore sa nieodpowiednie na kanal ktory odwiedza gimnazjum
<mati75> gimbaza nie musi go odwiedzać
<gjm> mati75: soraski, ale faktycznie…
<jacekowski> ale odwiedza i jest przed 22:00
<gjm> Też nie lubię wacków.
<gjm> Obiecał poprawę.
<jacekowski> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-15
<jacekowski> 1st
<ftpd> Halp.
<ftpd> mail() z PHP mi namietnie nie chce wyslac maila.
<ftpd> W ogóle w logach postfixa nic nie mam.
<TheNumb> To może ja pierwszy. PHP to kupa
<TheNumb> ftpd: php miewa problemy z postfixem
<TheNumb> Chyba lepiej testują z sendmailem <:
<jacekowski> ftpd: a co masz w php.ini
<neo___> czesc sluchajcie jest mozliwosc uruchomienia w firefox gornego paska zakladek jak w chromium?
<TheNumb> czyli?
<TheNumb> neo___: chodzi Ci o to żeby nie było paska tytułowego nad zakładkami?
<neo___> jestem przyzwyczjony do paska na gorze przegladarki
<neo___> i nie wiem jak to ustawic w ff
<TheNumb> neo___: dla gnome jest HTitle
<TheNumb> neo___: nie da się
<TheNumb> Musisz znaleźć rozszerzenie
<TheNumb> https://addons.mozilla.org/pl/firefox/addon/htitle/
<neo___> wait... zw
<TheNumb> neo___: a nie możesz używać chrome? :|
<neo___> no moge, ale mam wrazenie ze ff ma lepszy performance ;)
<jacekowski> nie ma
<TheNumb> nie ma
<TheNumb> Jak masz pierdyliard rozszerzeń to tym bardziej ;-)
<neo___> hehe
<neo___> zakladki w ff sa wyswietlane z boku i to zabiera duza przestrzen z monitora chyba sie zgodzicie
<neo___> milego wieczoru human beings and bots :)
<en0x> hmmm
<mati75> czyżby to był neo86
<ftpd> jacekowski: Wina aplikacji. To jakiś prastaroć, aktualnie działał na php 5.1.6 archaicznym, na 5.3 widać nie klika. Normalne wywołanie mail() działa, więc niestety.
<TheNumb> ftpd: 5.3 też już jest archaiczne
<TheNumb> czyt: nie jest wspierane
<ftpd> Takie się instaluje z 12.04.5
<ftpd> Nie wiem, brzydzę się php.
<TheNumb> hmm?
<TheNumb> widocznie w ubuntu łatają :D
<TheNumb> http://php.net/eol.php
<TheNumb> 14 Aug 2014
<TheNumb> smuteg trochę
<TheNumb> współczuję temu kto będzie musiał backportować fixy z nowszych wersji.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-16
<grek> czesc
<grek> czy znacie moze jakiegos klienta sftp cos jak filezilla ktory umie zapisac kolejke ?
<grek> zapisac do kontynuacji np po rstarcie
<TheNumb> grek: dobre pytanie
<grek> hm i sam moge odpowiedziec
<TheNumb> grek: co znalazłeś?
<grek> filezilla moze :) - jest export kolejki do piku i potem import
<TheNumb> myślałem, że nie chcesz filezilli i szukasz czegoś innego : D
<TheNumb> Tak to bym dał znać, że filezilla umie ^_^
<grek> obojetnie mi jest co - byle zapisywalo tzn szkoda ze ona tego aautomatycnzie nie robi - zrobie restart i nie wiadomo juz co bylo
<grek> co nie
<grek> filezilla moze byc - szkooda ze dolphin nie ma kolejkek - to by bylo pieknie zintegrowac pause resume kolejka do kopiowania przez manager plikow
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zawsze radzisz dorzucic bs=512
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dd - 25MB/s, dd bs=512 - 16MB/s, dd bs=4096 120MB/s
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tylko nie rozumiem czemu 6x przyspieszenie, nie spodziewalbym sie ze az tak
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ja tam daje 1M
<BlessJah> jak skoncze zerowac, to sprawdze
<BlessJah> dysk ma 8 albo 16 mb cache
<jacekowski> to jest kwestia tego ze to robi odczyt tych 512 bajtow i potem zapis 512 bajtow
<jacekowski> milion razy wiecej syscalli
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ale ze 6x roznica to dla mnie duzy WTF
<jacekowski> no i cale losowe I/O wtedy odpada
<BlessJah> roznica az 6x by byla, przy zmianie z 512 na 4096?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> 8x mniej syscalli
<jacekowski> 8x mniej zapisow/odczytow
<jacekowski> a dysk pewnie ma 4k sektory
<BlessJah> ok, ma to sens
<BlessJah> wszystkie nowe maja 4k
<jacekowski> wiec to tez pomaga
<BlessJah> dlatego wlasnie dorzucilem bs=2k
<BlessJah> s/2/4/
<jacekowski> dlatego robienie cat cos > cos innego jest wolne
<jacekowski> bo cat czyta po jednym znaku chyba
<jacekowski> albo cos takiego malego
<BlessJah> jacekowski: urzadzenia bez bufora (usb, sd) nie udławią się zbyt dużym bs?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: bs=1M daje podobne wyniki co bs=4k, zaczal z 200MB/s ale spadl po chwili do 120
<TheNumb> BlessJah: ja daję bs=10M jak wrzucam iso na pendrive
<TheNumb> :P
<gjm> zostań bohaterem w swoim domu
<TheNumb> no
<Ashiren> dd if=archlinux.iso of=/dev/sda
<TheNumb> Ashiren: okłamałeś mnie
<TheNumb> zainstalowałem parcha i nie działa
<BlessJah> powinno zadziałać, arch robi hybrid iso
<TheNumb> Ashiren: za karę należą mi się zdjęcia kotów
<Ashiren> TheNumb: w sobote
<rsajdok_> Jest możliwe, żeby ustawić aby każde nowe okno programu nie uruchamiało się na pierwszy planie ? nie przykrywało tego, które jest aktwyne w danym momencie?
<TheNumb> pewnie jest
<TheNumb> zależy jakie środowisko
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> Zazwyczaj takie opcje (jeśli istnieją) są w ustawieniach menedżera okien
<rsajdok_> xubuntu
<TheNumb> no to xfce
<TheNumb> Zobacz w ustawieniach. Pewnie jest taka opcja.
<mati75> ustawienia → uprawnienia menedżera okien
<mati75> uaktywnianie
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> jest cała zakładka
<TheNumb> ;x
<TheNumb> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/wmtweaks
<rsajdok_> dzięki :)
<Ashiren> TheNumb: a unity tak umie?
<mati75> a unity coś umie
<gjm> wkruwić
<bastetmilo> czemu przeklinasz?!
<bastetmilo> dajesz zly przykład?
<gjm> wololo
<denysonique> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kurwa-Eye-Center/384469661628731?fref=ts
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-17
<acer> siema
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to jest zwiazane z tym ze linux ssie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo I/O nie jest odpowiednio laczone
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tylko idzie w jakiejs z dupy kolejnosci
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a do tego caly narzut na syscalla
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo jest tylko block size do systemowego bufora
<jacekowski> BlessJah: potem idzie to juz jak se system widzi
<BlessJah> cat(){ dd if="${1}" bs=1M }
<BlessJah> ^^
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to musiałoby być podwójnie buforowane, najpierw system buforuje requesty odczytu albo dane do zapisania, układa je i dopiero do buforu urządzenia daje
<BlessJah> ciekawe co zrobi jak bs dam wiekszy niz bufor dysku
<Dread> wiesz co to cache?
<Dread> tzn. ten w ramie
<BlessJah> Dread: mozesz wyjasnic
<Dread> po prostu jądro oleje twój bs
<Dread> i co sie nie zmieści w cache dysku będzie kolejkować w ramie
<Dread> po to system robi sobie cache w ramie.
<BlessJah> a, ty o bs wiekszym niz bufor dysku
<Dread> tak.
<BlessJah> myslalem ze o tym wczesniej, buforowaniu requestow i potem zmianie ich kolejnosci/laczeinu
<Dread> od tego chyba io scheduler jest iirc.
<BlessJah> moje wczorajsze eksperymenty z bs=512 bs=4096 i bs=1M wskazuja ze scheduler nie dziala tak jak moglby dzialac
<Dread> wiesz, bo jak dajesz bs, to dd wrzuca tyle ile jest w bsie w cache
<Dread> i robi sync
<Dread> i tak do usranej śmierci
<BlessJah> gdyby sync opóźniał, to by działało dobrze
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to bs oznacza tylko ze        ssize_t read(int fd, void *buf, size_t count);
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i bs kontroluje count
<jacekowski>        read() attempts to read up to count bytes from file descriptor fd into the buffer starting at buf.
<jacekowski> a dd nie robi sync'a
<jacekowski> znaczy sie nie, domyslnie
<Ashiren> https://romanrm.net/dd-benchmark
<dweller> fio
<drathir> bry...
<wireboot> czesc
<TheNumb> zesc
<Ashiren> .
<acer> kto ma ubuntu?
<pcctw> no w tym pokoju to przynajmniej 99.99% :)
<pcctw> powinno miec ;)
<pcctw> a moze tu sami windowsowcy? siedza i palce zagryzają z zazdrosci? :p
<gjm> pale wapieza
<pcctw> chyba nie palilem nigdy - a przynajmniej nie przypominam sobie - co to ten wapiez?
<pcctw> literowka moze ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-18
<pcctw> ...i tyle go było...
<jacekowski> 1st
<gjm> nie
<jacekowski> tak
<gjm> nie
<jacekowski> tak
<tobiasz29> -_''
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-19
<jacekowski> 1st
<gjm> nie
<tobiasz29> czy ja wiem
<TheNumb> 6rd
<gjm> pierd
<TheNumb> s
<gjm> gówniarzu!
<tobiasz29> :?
<TheNumb> gjm: gunwiaku
<tobiasz29> gjm: rysuje sie b ratni kanau?  ]:)
<gjm> nie
<lisu> dobry
<tobiasz29> hm
<drathir> bry...
<tobiasz29> drathir: cze
<Szymon> Hello, Im installed ubuntu on virtual box, the installation was successful but i have problem with run; http://scr.hu/0oin/pgtto see only wallpaper
<Szymon> Zainstalowałe obuntu na wirtual boxie, instalacja przebiegla pomysle ale mam problem z odpaleniem
<Szymon> tak jak w screenie :/
<Szymon> nic wiecej sie nie dzieje
<TheNumb> Jakiś polski remix
<TheNumb> ;/
<TheNumb> Szymon: zainstaluj jak człowiek z obrazu pobranego na ubuntu.com
<Szymon> zainstalowalem?
<TheNumb> nie
<Szymon> tak cebulaczku\
<TheNumb> to nie jest standardowa tapeta
<TheNumb> Ona wygląda trochę inaczej.
<Szymon> z ubuntu pl
<TheNumb> ubuntu.pl to nie jest oficjalny serwis
<TheNumb> to tylko polska społeczność
<Szymon> no tak, ale maja dobre wersje
<TheNumb> I tam robią jakieś biedne remixy które nie działają jak widać.
<Szymon> juz z 4 razy tam pobieralem i bylo dobrze
<Szymon> no dobra
<TheNumb> Szymon: dobre? iso pobrane z ubuntu.com u mnie działa.
<Szymon> pobiera z oficjalnej strony, dzieki
<TheNumb> Nie ma problemu z virtualboxem.
<Szymon> w polskie wersji?
<TheNumb> co polskiej wersji?
<Szymon> a moze jaka blokada czy cos?
<TheNumb> nie wydaje mi się
<TheNumb> po prostu gunwiany remix
<Szymon> okno logowania bylo
<Szymon> i zalogowalem sie ;/ nawet wygaszacz dziala
<TheNumb> albo nie włączyłeś akceleracji 3d ;p
<Szymon> niestety tutaj nic nie moge zrobic
<Szymon> hmmmm
<TheNumb> I unity lubi mieć trochę więcej niż standardowe 8 MB ramu dla wirtualizowanej grafiki.
<Szymon> ok sprobuje
<Szymon> akceleracje 3d faktycznie mialem wylaczona :0 zalogowalem sie no ale lipa ... ;/ dzwiek wlaczenia systemu
<Szymon> i nic poza tym
<Szymon> jeszcze 2d wlaczylem i grafike do 64
<Szymon> ale watpie
<TheNumb> 2d i 3d razem nie włączaj
<TheNumb> albo jedno albo drugie
<TheNumb> Jeśli dalej nie działa to pewnie gunwiany remix
<Szymon> pewnie tak ;/ na stronie ubuntu.com tak w ogole to widze ze trzeba zaplacic
<gjm> ;DDD
<Szymon> http://scr.hu/0oin/h4z7k
<Szymon> tu jezscze dziala
<Szymon> eh i lipa....
<TheNumb> Szymon: jak zapłacić? :|
<TheNumb> Tylko proponują.
<TheNumb> Jeśli chcesz to możesz ich wesprzeć finansowo. Nie ma przymusu.
<Szymon> widze, widze :)
<Szymon> czyli gowniany remix mowisz?
<TheNumb> tak myślę
<TheNumb> lepiej pobrać oficjalne wydanie
<Szymon> bo co innego mogloby byc zle ;/
<Szymon> jak praktycznie wszystko dziala
<TheNumb> http://ftp.task.gda.pl/ubuntu-releases/trusty/
<Szymon> juz pobieram ale idzie jak zolw ;d
<TheNumb> to możesz zatorrencić
<Szymon> http://scr.hu/0oin/1q4id
<Szymon> a to moze stanowic blad?
<drathir> Szymon: jest po http source takze?
<TheNumb> Szymon: nie
<Szymon> nie wiem nie widzialem :)
<Szymon> oo zalogowalem sie na goscia
<Szymon> i mam blad
<Szymon> http://scr.hu/0oin/aim3a
<Szymon> o to chodzi
<TheNumb> to bolączka ubuntu z unity
<TheNumb> compiz to syf
<Szymon> http://scr.hu/0oin/472f2
<TheNumb> Szymon: doinstaluj virtualbox-guest-x11
<Szymon> nie doisntaluje bo nie dam rady odpalic systemu
<TheNumb> przełącz się do tty
<TheNumb> i doinstaluj
<TheNumb> Szymon: ctrl+alt+f1
<Szymon> ANO DZIALA tak
<Szymon> cone
<Szymon> i co teraz
<Szymon> poweroffa?
<gjm> powerade
<Szymon> nie znaleziono
<Szymon> :D
<Szymon> dobra, wlaczam i zobaczymy czy cos dalo
<Szymon> eh ;/
<Szymon> ooo chwilaa
<Szymon> http://scr.hu/0oin/j85na
<Szymon> ale nie ma paskow itp
<Szymon> termian nieaktywny a chcialbym zalozmy wejsc w system i to zmienic
<Szymon> ze skrot klawiszowy
<Szymon> ppm -> terminal tez nie dziala
<Szymon> ;/
<Szymon> numb co jeszcze doinstalowac?:D
<TheNumb> Arch Linuxa.
<Szymon> dlaczego tak
<Szymon> chcie miec to ubuntu bo latwe i standardowe
<Szymon> a czasme sie pzyda
<Szymon> przyda *
<gjm> Windows też jest łatwy i standardowy.
<Szymon> ale nie zbuduje pod nim haiku
<gjm> ale zbudujesz bukkake
<Szymon> ale ja chce latwo zbudowac source haiku ;/
<gjm> po co?
<Szymon> robie sobie task z google code in
<Szymon> musze zbudowac i potrzebuje na szybko tego linuxa
<gjm> >nie umie w linuxa
<gjm> >buduje haiku
<Szymon> aha.
<gjm> nie idźcie tą deogą
<gjm> drogą, even
<Szymon> umiem linuxa na tyle ile potrzebuje
<Szymon> stworzy serwery
<Szymon> konfiguracja sieci
<Szymon> itp
<Szymon> i budowac niektore rzeczy bo sa mi potrzebne do c++
<TheNumb> ;o
<TheNumb> chaker normalnie
<Szymon> no wiec nie mow gjm ze nic nie umiem a buduje haiku
<Szymon> bo budowac haiku to jedna sprawa
<Szymon> a jam mi nie pomozesz w naprawie tego
<Szymon> wiec moge zalozyc ze nie umiesz
<gjm> no bo nie umiem
<gjm> ja mam windowsa
<TheNumb> a haiku nie powinno się budować pod haiku?
<Szymon> mam intrukcje dot budowy na ubuntu
<Szymon> i jest banalna
<Szymon> tylko ten compiz jest jakis dziwny
<Szymon> nie wiem nie znam sie na tym
<mateusz> Siema, wczoraj aktualizowalem ubuntu, w tym sterowniki do grafiki nvidia, bardzo szybko wylaczalem kompa i nie zauwazylem czy aktualizacja sie zakonczyla. Teraz po odpaleniu widze w bardzo kiepskiej rozdzielczosci ekran logowania a po wpisaniu hasla tapeta bez zadnych ikon, paskow... dziala tylko ctrl+alt+del. Domyslam sie ze musze wyciagnac z var/log/dpkg ostatnio aktualizowane/instalowane pakiety i je przeinstalowac, czy jeszcze cos
<Szymon> o :)
<gjm> Podaj markę i model zasilacza.
<Szymon> mam to samo mateusz
<Szymon> u szukam rozwiazania
<Szymon> i szukam*
<TheNumb> Szymon: instalowałeś sterowniki nvidii w maszynie wirtualnej?
<Szymon> nie
<TheNumb> już myślałem ;x
<Szymon> ale mysle ze po aktualizacji ubuntu tak sie stalo :)
<gjm> wina tuska
<mateusz> gjm: be quiet! DARK POWER PRO P9 550W (80 PLUS Gold)
<Szymon> Boze co za shit a potrzebuje na teraz
<Szymon> szymon
<Szymon> ;c
<Szymon> musze debiana pobrac ktorego srednio lubie
<TheNumb> zainstaluj gentoo
<TheNumb> mateusz: zasilacz z czarnej listy. Zamykam temat.
<Szymon> gentoo?
<Szymon> nigdy nie korzystalem .. .znowu pewnie duzo zabawy
<Szymon> a ja mam malo czasu ;/
<Szymon> TheNumb Tobie dziala to ubuntu?
<TheNumb> Szymon: działa.
<Szymon> po aktualizacjach?
<TheNumb> W maszynie wirtualnej w sumie nie mam ;-)
<TheNumb> Po aktualizacjach też.
<TheNumb> Tylko, że ja mam 14.10 :P
<mateusz> Szymon w takim razie problem po aktualizacji sterownikow nvidii
<mateusz> hmm
<mateusz> wlasnie przeczytalem ze nie instalowales
<Szymon> no tak
<Szymon> a moze faktycznie cos z tym linuxem
<Szymon> mam 14_04
<Szymon> z tego co dobrze pamietam
<mateusz> ja mam 14.10
<gjm> ja mam 15.10
<TheNumb> gjm: windows 15.10?
<TheNumb> jakiś nowy
<gjm> tak
<TheNumb> gjm: na thepiratebay już jest?
<gjm> developer preview
<Szymon> lipa z tym ubuntu
<Szymon> cos zepsuli? nie wiem ;/
<gjm> spróbuj z kozio linux
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> kozio linux jest ok
<mateusz> Szymon: http://askubuntu.com/a/451755
<Szymon> pomoglo?
<mateusz> będę testował jak wrócę do domu
<Szymon> no ok to sprawdze i dam Ci znac
<mateusz> wczoraj zrobiłem aktualizację i padło i porzuciłem ;p
<Szymon> tylko zrobie nowa maszyne bo zwatpilem, usunalem i juz debiana mialem instalowac :)
<Szymon> eh chwile ta instalacja potrwa
<drathir> Szymon: nvidia blokuje teraz eksportowanie ekranow na wirtualki z tego co slyszalem...
<Szymon> tak ogolnie to sprobuje bez dostepu do internetu zeby na 100 skrescli aktualizacje
<drathir> w sensie calego urzadzenia na przydzielenie do vm...
<Szymon> o :) wiec pewnie po ich stronie lezy wina :)
<Szymon> no coz zobacze zaraz :) wydaje mi sie ze bez aktualizacji powinno dzialac
<drathir> zawsze zostaje downgrade sterow nvidii...
<Szymon> nom ;) zw
<Szymon> zaraz wracam
<Szymon> nie wiem
<Szymon> cos nie dziala
<Szymon> nie mam czasu sie z tym bawic instaluje debiana
<TheNumb> instaluj gentoo
<en0x> linux from scratch zrob
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> hajku skompiluj na hajku
<Szymon> eee sam nie wiem
<Szymon> mam instrukcje oco do gentoo
<Szymon> archm
<Szymon> ubuntu
<Szymon> i debiana
<Szymon> wiec ktoregos chce wybrac
<Szymon> chce instalowac debiana to mnie wywala, karta graficzna nie dziala
<Szymon> Boze
<Szymon> ..........................................
<Szymon> co jest z tymi linuxami
<TheNumb> nie umiesz w linuksu
<TheNumb> u mnie działa
<Szymon> czego nie umiem?
<Szymon> nawet nie moge nic zrobic kminisz?
<Szymon> wiec czego mam nie ogarniac?
<Szymon> dobra sprobuje to gentoo
<Szymon> nigdy nie instalowalem
<tobiasz29> nie próbuj, szkoda rzycia
<Szymon> ok.
<jacekowski> a czasu na czytanie slownika ortograficznego tez ci szkoda?
<gjm> tobi rzulobi trolóje
<Szymon> ktos rozwiazal problem z ubuntu?
<TheNumb> tak
<Szymon> KTO.
<TheNumb> .OTK
<Szymon> ok.
<plaestic> szymon jaki problem z ubuntu?
<Szymon> su
<Szymon> aa nie tu ;d
<Szymon> http://scr.hu/0oin/pgtto
<Szymon> taki
<Szymon> zainstalowalem syste, zalogowalem sie no i nic poza tapeety ;)
<mati75> zaloguj się na unity 2d
<mati75> i zainstaluj dodatki do virtualboxa
<TheNumb> mati75: już podobno zainstalował
<mati75> to by się unity podniosło
<Szymon> podnioslo sie tyle ze mam 2 ikonki na pulpicie i dziala ppm
<mati75> to jakiś polskie sremix
<Szymon> na pewno?
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> gównoremix
<Szymon> pobieram juz normala ;)
<Szymon> za 2 h bedzie
<Szymon> czuje ze nie pospie w tej nocy
<mati75> ja bym jakieś xubuntu ściąnął
<mati75> skoro się unity nie włacza
<Szymon> byc moze ;)
<Szymon> na xubuntu bedzie ta sama instalacja bo niby praktycznie to samo
<mati75> ale zmulone to unity
<mati75> http://i.imgur.com/AfV60vT.png
<mati75> ale działa
<drathir> przez to unity ubu ludzi stracil czy tylko to takie mojje wrazenie?
<TheNumb> drathir: wrażenie
<drathir> a to dobrze, bo choc nie korzystam to szkoda jednak by bylo, zeby padlo calkowicie...
<mati75> ssie to unity
<drathir> jakis tam sentyment do tych max 11.04 zostanie...
<gjm> tylko 10.10
<gjm> później rak
<plaestic> unity dobre tylko ramu potrzebuje
<TheNumb> a ile to bierze ramu :|
<plaestic> 14.04 zajmuje jakies 0.6Gb ram
 * drathir tam arch+xfce4 czyste mniej ramu niz choinka gg bierze ;p
<TheNumb> plaestic: to tyle co nic
<TheNumb> arch :|
<plaestic> theNumb tyle to zajmuje sam system bez zadnych uruchominych program?w
<TheNumb> plaestic: no to mówię, że tyle co nic
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> Myślałem, że ze 2 GiB ramu
<plaestic> 2GB to tylko windows zdziera
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> mi teraz 6.2
<TheNumb> ale 4 GiB z tego to jvm
<plaestic> ile masz ram
<TheNumb> Tylko 8
<TheNumb> :<
<plaestic> heh
<TheNumb> ze 2x tyle by się przydało
<plaestic> do czego ci tyle
<TheNumb> bo morzna
<TheNumb> plaestic: maszyny wirtualne i inne zabawki
<Szymon> a mzoe to przez integre
<TheNumb> nie
<Szymon> ale i tak przelacze na dedyka
<Szymon> no nic nie dalo ;d
<Szymon> aa xubuntu instalne i bedzie
<Szymon> ewentualnie normalna wersje ubuntu
<Szymon> sam nie wiem
<Szymon> xubuntu jest lepsiejsze niz ubuntu
<lnxmen> why?
<Szymon> alternatywa dla unity :)
<Szymon> xfce jest bardzo ciekawe
<lnxmen> ubuntu, xubuntu
<lnxmen> To to samo, tylko środowisko inne.
<lnxmen> Pod ubuntu zainstalujesz xfce i będzie xfce.
<Szymon> tak ale musisz dodatkowo sie bawic
<Szymon> i ramu wiecej bierze
<Szymon> goolnie syf
<lnxmen> Nie sądzę.
<lnxmen> Kwestia konfiguracji.
<Szymon> mozna przekopiowac jakos tekst z pc do maszyny?
<Szymon> w sensie virtual box
<Szymon> virtualbox*
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> jak zainstalujesz dodatki
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 https://i.imgur.com/eG2j1AY.jpg
<brutus> jak tu wejsc przez irc na onetczat.pl ???
<brutus> wie ktos?
<gjm> emacsem przez sendmail
<brutus> jestem lajkiem, słyszałem ze mozna wejsc przez irc
<brutus> help
<brutus> please
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-20
<tobiasz29> 4~/cl
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/cYPuJLh.jpg
<tobiasz29> Ashiren: +++
<gjm> Venomen: wyłącz to
<Venomen> co takiego
<gjm> zmienianie nicku przy nieobecności
<gjm> 18:22       Venomen > Venomen`off
<gjm> 18:22   Venomen`off > Venomen
<Venomen> mkey\
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-21
<Eldunar> czesc wam! Chciałem odpalic Eclipse Luna na ubuntu 14.10 przy java runtime 8 lecz przy probie odpalenia dostaje taki error : #include <iostream>
<Eldunar> using namespace std;
<Eldunar> / Ogarniam plansze
<Eldunar> /---------------------------------------------
<Eldunar> void plansza(char t[])
<Eldunar> {
<Eldunar>   for(int i = 1; i <= 9; i++)
<Eldunar>   {
<Eldunar>     cout << " " << t[i] << " ";
<Eldunar>     if(i % 3)
<Eldunar>       cout << "|";
<Eldunar>     else if(i != 9)
<Eldunar>       cout << "\n---+---+---\n";
<Eldunar>     else cout << endl;
<Eldunar>   }
<Eldunar> }
<Eldunar> / Funkcja zwraca true, jeśli nastąpiła
<Eldunar> / wygrana danego zawodnika
<Eldunar> /-------------------------------------
<Eldunar> bool wygrana(char t[], char g)
<Eldunar> {
<Eldunar>   bool test;
<Eldunar>   int i;
<Eldunar>  
<Eldunar>   test = false;
<Eldunar>   for(i = 1; i <= 7; i += 3)
<Eldunar>     test |= ((t[i] == g) && (t[i+1] == g) && (t[i+2] == g));
<Eldunar>   for(i = 1; i <= 3; i++)
<Eldunar>     test |= ((t[i] == g) && (t[i+3] == g) && (t[i+6] == g));
<BlessJah> Eldunar: nie wklejaj na kanał, uzyj jakiejs wklejki i podaj linka
<Eldunar> / Funkcja umożliwia ruch gracza
<Eldunar> / Po ruchu następuje zamiana gracza
<Eldunar>    cout << "-----------------------\n\n";
<BlessJah> Eldunar: wklej to na wklej.org i daj tutaj linka
<BlessJah> Eldunar: wklej to na wklej.org i daj tutaj linka
<Eldunar> czesc wam! Chciałem odpalic Eclipse Luna na ubuntu 14.10 przy java runtime 8 lecz przy probie odpalenia dostaje taki error http://pastebin.com/AZUKD6tu
 * BlessJah wraca do kolacji
<Dread> co tu sie
<mati75> dot not
<Dread> Eldunar: wg tego brakuje Ci swt
<Dread> i w ogóle wszystkiego
<Dread> Eldunar: zainstaluj sobie libswt-gtk-3-java
<Eldunar> ale mam zainstalowane ; czesc wam! Chciałem odpalic Eclipse Luna na ubuntu 14.10 przy java runtime 8 lecz przy probie odpalenia dostaje taki error
<Eldunar> ok
<Eldunar> wciaz to samo;(
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-14
<drathir> jacekows1i: nie wiem czy masz servery na xenie, ale podobno w trybie natychmiastowym update potrzebne...
<qermit> drathir: znowu cos odkryto?
<drathir> qermit: i chyba takiego dosc porzadnego... nie jestem na 100% pewien, ale chyba za 3 dni patcha xxen ma wypuscic...
<qermit> znowu? dopiero co latka na xenserwer wyszla
<qermit> daj linka do cve
<drathir> qermit: chyba nie ma jeszcze dopiero 17 bedzie upublicznione chyba, ale zapytam jeszcze...
<kklimonda1> drathir: trochę bez sensu pisać, że update potrzebny w trybie natychmiastowym, skoro do 17. nie ma patchy ;D
<qermit> kklimonda1: zeby spinac poslady
<drathir> kklimonda1: xem ma platne update? nesli nie to fakt dziwne to troszku...
<drathir> xen*
<kklimonda1> drathir: afair xen jest na gpl, więc płatny update nic by nie zmienił
<kklimonda1> drathir: ale ogólnie mają faktycznie płatną wersję
<kklimonda1> w ogóle darmowy xenserver zdawał się lekko okrojony, jak go przez chwilę dotykałem
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-15
<qermit> kklimonda1: można pobierać hajs za binarne updejty
<kklimonda1> qermit: and? trzeba także dać źródła każdemu, kto dostanie update
<qermit> kklimonda1: jeżeli się upomni
<jacekows1i> drathir: nie, od dawna uwazalem ze xen to syf
<jacekowski> drathir: kvm jest znacznie lepszy
<jacekowski> drathir: sam znalazlem kilka bugow w ich implementacji virtio-net ktore mi wywalaly siec
<jacekowski> drathir: tzn. w xenie
<jacekowski> drathir: i to byl tez powod dla ktorego przenioslem sie na kvm
<drathir> jacekowski: xena szczerze mowiac rzadko widuje nawet na hostingach przewaznie kvm lub openvz...
<jacekowski> bo kvm dziala z kazdym normalnym distro domyslnie
<jacekowski> nie robi tylu problemow co xen
<jacekowski> narzedzia do zarzadzania tez sa rozne ladne
<jacekowski> chocby taki proxmox
<qermit> oVirt
<jacekowski> i nie gryzie sie z pax/grsec
<jacekowski> ktorego to virtualbox nie lubi bardzo
<drathir> kvm ogolnie power user raczej moim zdaniem, openvz znow plus, ze najlepsza cena do jakosci...
<jacekowski> czemu power user
<jacekowski> kvm to rozwiazanie ktore ma wszystko co potrzeba do powaznego serwerowania jak rowniez zabawy w vm w domu
<drathir> jacekowski: proxmox-a fajnie wymyslili...
<jacekowski> drathir: konkurencje dla vmware chca robic
<drathir> jacekowski: ogolnie kvm daje wieksze mozliwosci anizeli openvz do bardziej zaawansowanych rzeczy moim zdaniem sie nadaje...
<jacekowski> openvz ma mniejszy narzut za to
<jacekowski> bo nie chodzi osobny kernel
<jacekowski> troche mnie dizwi ze vserver umarl
<jacekowski> bo to bylo pierwsze takie rozwiazanie i dzialalo dosyc ladnie
<drathir> dlatego w openvz ladnie userow pakowac mozna nie zajezdzajac maszyny ;p
<jacekowski> ide pracowac
<drathir> co na cene sie przeklada...
<drathir> jacekowski: milego zycze...
 * drathir wraca meczyc bgp ;p
<jacekowski> chociaz o ile dobrze kojarze kvm potrafi korzystac z deduplikacji
<jacekowski> tzn. deduplikacji ramu
<jacekowski> jeszcze tylko 4 dni w meksyku
<drathir> hugepages powinno domyslnie dziala...
<dweller> kvm uzywa też thp, razem z ksmem
<drathir> jacekowski: wezyki w % ?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> pilem normalny alkochol
<jacekowski> alkohol
<jacekowski> ale mialem okazje leciec dreamlinere
<jacekowski> m
<jacekowski> 2 razu
<jacekowski> y
<jacekowski> w biznes klasie
<jacekowski> okna maja fajne elektrycznie sciemniane
<drathir> jacekowski: tam podowno nawet ze skorpionami maja...
<jacekowski> drathir: o skorpionach to nawetnie gadaj
<jacekowski> kilka dni temu spierdalalem bardzo szybko
<jacekowski> leze na podlodze pod maszyna a tu skorpion na mnie idzie
<drathir> jacekowski: /me tylko wie, ze butow nie wolno bez nadzoru zostawiac dla wlasnego bezpieczenstwa...
 * drathir tam na zawal chyba by zszedl ;/
<jacekowski> strzelanina byla kilka tygodni temu zaraz obok hotelu
<jacekowski> 4 policjantow zastrzelili, i ilus ludzi z dwoch gangow lokalnych
<jacekowski> taki bajer tutaj
<drathir> to nie ciekawie... a podobno z tego co slyszalem normalnie sa bardzo przyjaznie nasttawione osoby...
<jacekowski> tak, ale gangi to co innego
<qermit> ojtam ojtam, w warszawie też mogą skuć ci mordę jak będziesz się w nie tą stronę patrzył co trzeba
<jacekowski> ale sobie gang w polsce nie pozwala na strzelanie do policji
<jacekowski> a policja tutaj uzbrojona nie w jakies male pukawki tylko prawie jak wojsko
<jacekowski> ide pracowac
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-16
<phoenix> #freenode
<qermit> ?
<Guest23272> nic nic, mialem wpisac join przed
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-17
<drathir> qermit: jacekowski o 12:00 utc ma w trorii info wyjsc o xenie, a nawet chyba x3 ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-18
<Guest57821> hej. zastałem kogoś? prosze o pomoc
<firemark> a proś
<firemark> pozwalam
<firemark> Guest57821: dont ask to ask
<Guest57821> Mam kde5 czyli plasme i podczas każdego uruchamiania systemu, wyświetla się okienko proszące o hasło systemowe, żeby połączyć się z wifi. Raz już zapamiętało hasło wifi, więc po co w kółko prosi
<Guest57821> z tego co zauważyłem to okienko z kded5 się wyświetla
<qermit> nie wytrzymal
<firemark> heh
<firemark> biedak
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-19
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :1.5 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/azV01zx_460svwm.webm
<Ashiren> 3: http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/azj747K_460svwm.webm
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/rwlDGiC.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/s2BzpHA.jpg
<qermit> http://wstaw.org/h/b95c91edc01/
<TheNumb> qermit: co ciekawego?
<qermit> TheNumb: tylko piwo (i puszka dla skali)
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> ostatnio był 1,5l grolsch w biedronce
<TheNumb> podobny rozmiar ;p
<qermit> to ma 2
<TheNumb> mhm
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/Radb53I.jpg
<m477> to mozliwe zeby plyta glowna obslugiwala do 3GB ramu a nie 4? (ofc 64bity)
<firemark> jakieś zasłoniete bity na magistrali to moze…
<Dread> można, jak najbardziej
<Dread> w czasach ddr2 niektóre płyty nie widziały pamięci, które miały kości po obydwu stronach
<Dread> tzn. widziały
<Dread> ale 1/2 tylko
<m477> no ale mam wsadzone 2x2 i widzi 3gb tylko
<m477> da sie cos poradzic z tym czy tylko wymiana plyty
<Dread> pewnie płyta
<Dread> rip
<m477> ogolnie to zauwazylem ze mi sie wiatrak na graficie nie kreci
<m477> pewnie to spowalnia system no nie?
<firemark> niekoniecznie
<firemark> zaskoczysz się dmesgiem i freezem gdy wlaczysz fallout4 albo agar.io
<qermit> m477: a nie masz przypadkiem 32 bitowej architektury?
<qermit> m477: sudo lshw
<Dread> 22:13:01          m477 | to mozliwe zeby plyta glowna obslugiwala do 3GB ramu a nie 4? (ofc 64bity)
<Dread> przeczytaj do końca pierwszą linijkę
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/qLPsUzy.gifv
<qermit> m477: a, kiedys musialem bios zaktualizowac bo plyta nie chciala mi lykac pamieci 4GB per slot
<m477> qermit: mam ci to wkleic?
<qermit> m477: mozesz wkleic gdzies
<m477> qermit: https://ideone.com/vynq2w
<qermit> m477: bios masz aktualny?
<m477> qermit: raczej nie
<qermit> m477: a wiesz jaka masz wersje? sprwadz
<m477> qermit: a gdzie to jest w biosie napisane?
<qermit> jak ci sie bootuje, i w podsumowaniu ktoryms
<m477> to zaraz
<jacekowski> mati75: co za plyta?
<qermit> jacekowski: masz w linku
<qermit>  P5VD2VM
<jacekowski> kupilem sobie komputer nowy
<qermit> jacekowski: współczuję
<jacekowski> 32GB ramu wlozylem
<jacekowski> 2x390x
<qermit> ja mam 16GB
<qermit> 05/11/2007 <- jego bios, ciekawe, nie moge znalezc go na stronce
<qermit> za to jest jakis nowszy - BIOS update file for P5VD2-VM(Version 1202)
<qermit> Enhance compatibility with certain memory modules
<jacekowski> mati75: niby widzi 4GB
<jacekowski> mati75: co pokazuje dmesg
<qermit> jacekowski: faptail
<qermit> tabfail
<jacekowski> m4niby widzi 4GB, co pokazuje dmesg?
<jacekowski> a w dupe
<jacekowski> poszedl
<qermit> m477: masz nienajnowszy bios
<m477> qermit: nie wiem czy to to "BIOS V1.2"
<m477> 1.20
<qermit> https://www.asus.com/pl/Motherboards/P5VD2VM/HelpDesk_Download/
<qermit> zaciągnij sobie najnowszy
<m477> i co jak wgram nowy to bedzie ok?
<qermit> m477: jakis nowszy mial opis - Enhance compatibility with certain memory modules
<qermit> ide ogladac z żoną film
<m477> ej a duza roznica jest w szybkosi pomiedzy ATA a SATA II?
<jacekowski> mati75: pokaz dmesg
<jacekowski> mati75: bardzo duza
<m477> ja?
<qermit> żadna
<jacekowski> mati75: ata to bylo 100MB/s a sata to 3Gbit/s
<jacekowski> mati75: czyli jakies 3x wiecej
<andrzej_duda> >film z żoną
<andrzej_duda> bedał
<jacekowski> mati75: pokaz dmesg
<qermit> jacekowski: mieszasz waluty
<m477> jacekowski: piszesz do mnie?
<jacekowski> m477: tak
<qermit> zresztą dyski nie wyciagaja wiecej jak kilkadziesiąt MB/s
<jacekowski> nowe dyski wyciagaja ponad 100
<jacekowski> qermit: wiem ze mieszam waluty, ale 3GBit to wiecej niz 100MB/s
<m477> jacekowski: https://ideone.com/ywOgFQ
<jacekowski> m477: a ile bios widzi w samym biosie
<jacekowski> m477: co tam pisze
<jacekowski> m477: bo bios sam daje linuxowi 3GB
<m477> jacekowski: widzi 4GB aczkolwiek pisze ze 3 jest nie uzywane
<jacekowski> nie ma tam jakichs ustawien w stylu "32 bitowy system operacyjny"?
<m477> moge do zresetowac i pokazac jak to dokladnie wyglada
<m477> raczej nie
<m477> to dosc stary komp
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> zrob to co qermit mowi
<jacekowski> czyli uaktualnij bios najpierw
<jacekowski> a ja ide na samolot
<m477> ej a jeszcze jedna sprawa bo zauwazylem ze mi sie wiatrak na graficie nie kreci
<m477> mozliwe ze juz tak od dluzszego czasu
<jacekowski> no to bedzie karta powoli chodzila
<jacekowski> albo sie wylaczala
<m477> jacekowski: ale system to tez bardzo spowalnia?
<m477> ogolnie to nie uzywam rzeczy ktore by za bardzo karte uzywaly na chyba ze YT
<jacekowski> nie, tylko karte graficzna
<m477> a nie zjara sie ogolnie? bo dosyc mocno ciepla jest
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> 90C to jest akceptowalna temperatura
<jacekowski> jesli bys karte dotknal ktora ma 90C to by sie skonczylo nie "o, dosyc mocno ciepla" tylko "o ku***, w chu* gorace"
<m477> no radiator na wentylatorze prawie parzy
<BlessJah> m477: jak wystarczajaco nowa karta to sie nie boj, po prostu sie w pewnym momencie wylaczy
<BlessJah> i tyle
<BlessJah> a ze sie nie kreci, byc moze jest chlodzona pasywnie
<jacekowski> m477: prawie parzy to jest gora 50C
<jacekowski> m477: to jest bardzo normalna temperatura
<m477> nie taka nowa bo to jakies GT 8800 czy cos takiego
<jacekowski> wystarczajaco nowa
<m477> no dobra radiatora nie da sie dotknac a przed chwila wlaczylem komputer
<jacekowski> wez jakies cos do pomiaru temperatury i zobacz
<BlessJah> albo poczekaj az sie wylaczy
<m477> jacekowski: chodzi ci softowo?
<jacekowski> tak
<m477> BlessJah: pare razy jak zostawilem na noc kompa sie to wylaczyl, ale nie wiem czy to np nie przez zasilacz
<m477> ogolnie to jest zlom za 50 funtow
<BlessJah> przepłaciłeś
<BlessJah> ^^
<BlessJah> m477: sprawdz softem temperature jak jacekowski mowi, potem sprawdz jeszcze raz ale odpal cos, jakas gre
<BlessJah> niech sie wygrzeje
<m477> nie mam gier
<m477> czy ja wiem czy przeplacilem
<BlessJah> to blendera zainstaluj i renderuj
<m477> zalalem laptopa pare dni przed oddaniem pracy magisterskiej i musilaem na szybkosci kupic cokolwiek ;d
<BlessJah> za funty? studiujesz w funciarni?
<firemark> :D
<m477> BlessJah: ze co
<m477> pobralem psensor ale ktoro to wskazuje temperature na grafie to nie iwem
<andrzej_duda> nintendi
<andrzej_duda> o
<BlessJah> pisales ze za funty kupowales, a teraz ze pare dni przed oddaniem magisterki, studiujesz na wyspach?
<m477> juz nie studiuje
<m477> ale w polsce studiowalem
<m477> i ktoro to temp na gpu niby http://i.imgur.com/oD2g9Wh.png
<m477> pewnie to 122 :>
<BlessJah> smieszne, 122 na pewno nie ma, ale wyglada jakby naprawde mierzyl ze 122
<m477> ano
<m477> nie fajno
<jacekowski> 122 na pewno nie ma
<m477> no zapewne by juz syczalo
<m477> moze cos nie styka, pasta czy cos
<m477> chociaz nie wiem gdzie jest ta dioda w grafice
<BlessJah> nope, nie umie zmierzyc
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-20
<drathir> m477: sprawdz temp czy sie roznia jak dopiero co wlaczysz zimny... poza gdyby 120 bylo to cpu i mobo na takich temp malo prawdopodobne, zeby sie trzymalo... sensor ubity, albo zle odczyty zobacz czy w biosie nie ma tez odczytow...
<m477> ide spac ;
<m477> ;o
<m477> flacha pusta
<Cysioland> Ktoś korzystał tu z Duplicity? Bo mam problem. Kopia zapasowa się fajnie robi, tylko mam cały czas ETA: "Stalled!"
<drathir> Cysioland: nie korzystalem, ale w teorii nie zaszkodzi sprawdzic czy jest wolne miejsce, oraz czy pliki sie nie zmieniaja...
<Cysioland> drathir: Zaktualizowałem pythonowy moduł do GPG, może pomoże, tak przynajmniej mówili w internetach
<drathir> to byloby ciekawe, gdyby zadzialalo...
<Cysioland> drathir, na ten konkretny problem mi raczej nie zadziała
<Cysioland> ale przerywało mi kopię
<m477> jaka byla komenda zeby wyszukalo wszystkie kanaly /list?
<firemark> hmm mysle ze /disco
<mati75> zdecydowanie /quit
<Voldenet> ciekawe co robi disco
<Voldenet> IT'S PARTY TIME /o/ \o/ \o\
<Voldenet> Ale fajna komenda.
<firemark> :D
<firemark> jest stara zagadka
<firemark> ze na tratwie jest /rejoin oraz /quit. /rejoin wyszedł z łodzi. Kto został?
<firemark> s/tratwie/łodzi/
<andrzej_duda> /part
<Ashiren> widze ubuntu pl sie rozrasta. jest juz #ubuntu-pl,0
<Dread> ta
<Dread> nawet #ubuntu-pl,5,0
<Voldenet> dołączyłem do tego #ubuntu-pl,0
<Voldenet> i nikogo tam nie widzę
<firemark> ja się dałem nabrać, chuje.
<Voldenet> dziwne
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-20
<Nigdydosc> Cześć
<jacekowski> czesc
<gjm> No i co zrobiłeś?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-22
<Ashiren> 1st
<gjm> Nieźle.
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-23
<tobi29> gjm: ping
<Ashiren> merry Caturday
<Ashiren> :3
<Ashiren> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a2dLZyY_460s.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-24
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8996337152/h8276177C/
<Ashiren> :( http://www.radiowroclaw.pl/articles/view/61884/Dante-slynny-kot-z-wroclawskiego-antykwariatu-nie-zyje
<TheNumb> dante zajebisty kod
<TheNumb> często go widziałem jak byłem w okolicach rynku ;)
<gjm> smutłem
<drathir> Ashiren: ;/
<Ashiren> :3 http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgb8q0MEFI1qfyzelo1_500.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8997616896/hA3D70E8E/
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-25
<Mac1ek> dobranoc i wesołych świąt
<soee_> czy miał ktoś z was problemy z wifi na laptopie, rfkill list pokazuje 1: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN z Soft blocked: yes
<soee_> probowałem frkill unblock all etc. i nic nie pomaga
<soee_> próbowałem "blacklist acer_wmi" > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<soee_> i dalej nic :|
<gjm> Jaka karta?
<soee_> hmm to jet ten sprzęt http://www8.hp.com/uk/en/products/laptops/product-detail.html?oid=12237512
<soee_> 802.11b/g/n (1x1) and Bluetooth® 4.0 combo (Miracast compatible)
<gjm> No i super.
<gjm> Dalej nic nie wiadomo.
<gjm> Zrób: lspci | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<wincyj> elo
<Voldenet> bry
<gjm> Nie.
<CookieM> https://m2.her.ie/YToyOntzOjQ6ImRhdGEiO3M6MTgwOiJhOjM6e3M6MzoidXJsIjtzOjEyMjoiaHR0cDovL21lZGlhLWhlci5tYXhpbXVtbWVkaWEuaWUuczMuYW1hem9uYXdzLmNvbS93cC1jb250ZW50L3VwbG9hZHMvMjAxMy8wNy9mNzhiMTNiMDcwNDk3YzgzYTViYzBhMGI5Y2ZmNDY3NDM5MmRiNjkyLmpwZWciO3M6NToid2lkdGgiO047czo2OiJoZWlnaHQiO2k6NDk1O30iO3M6NDoiaGFzaCI7czo0MDoiYzlmYWFhZTM4NzI2YzljMjJlZjVjOTdiY2MxMDgzZTEyYTAxNmY1MiI7fQ==/f78b13b070497c83a5bc0a0b9cff4674392db692.jpeg
<franek> :D
<Ashiren> D:
<franek> zyjecie obywatele?
<franek> \q
<gjm> No i gitara.
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-18
<malutka> o/
<manflu> siemka kurcze co sie dzieje z serwisami z filmikami nic nie działa wiecie coś moze na ten tamat ? :/
<Ashiren> huh
<Ashiren> aktualizowales przeglardarke/system?
<Ashiren> te serwisy oparte na flashu byly?
<azaris> a czy ktoś dał rade odpalic amd gpu pro na zestym?
 * drathir dawno tak pokreconego ip nie widzial... ;p
<TheNumb> jak pokreconego?
<azaris> kombinowalem troche z poradnika na phoronix com ale na bank cos zle robie bo kwin sie wykszaczyl
<firemark> drathir: pokręconego?
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-19
<gjm> \o
<malutka> o/
<m4sk1n_> nie ma tu nikogo z ubuntu-l10n-pl?
<Ashiren> ke?
<Dread> nie.
<firemark> nie.
<malutka> nie.
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-20
<gjm> \o
<lisu> bry
<lisu> pytanie: czy mogę wskazac jako backing-store istniejący raid /dev/md0 z ext4 ?
<lisu> iscsi
<lisu> BlessJah: siema, ty bedziesz wiedział.
<Ashiren> takie trudne pytania z rana?
<lisu> ...tez kawy nie pilem
<malutka> o/
<lisu> \o/
<m4sk1n_> o\
<jacekowski> lisu: tak ale zalezy
<BlessJah> lisu: nope, iscsi nie znam
<lisu> jacekowski: działa ładnie, lecz faktycznie, tak jak mowisz. Zalezy.
<jacekn> podzielcie sie - od czego zalezy?
<lisu> systemu operacyjnego ... mostly
<jacekn> dziwne dosc ale OK
<lisu> jacekn: inaczej powiem, od paczek zainstalowanych w systemie
<jacekn> ah
<sylwekibm>  ej, co znaczy, ze w laptopie są "whitelisty kart wifi, modemu 3g"? chodzi o te na usb??
<d42> sylwekibm: chodzi o ta na minipcie
<d42> o te
<d42> usb ma to w pompie
<drathir> a z ciekawosci w czym cos takiego?
<d42> no w laptopach
<drathir> d42: ale to o os jedynie chodzi czy cos nowego wymyslili?
<jacekn> drathir: lenovo jakies blokady w firmware robili jakis czas temu ale nie wiem czy nadal je maja
<drathir> jacekn: wow to juz wredne jest... ;/
<BlessJah> zaszywają w biosie whitelistę modułów, te spoza listy po prostu nie zadziałają
<BlessJah> nawet jeśli kupisz dokładnie ten sam model, ale brandowany hp a nie lenovo
<BlessJah> podobnoż potrzebne im to do certyfikacji fcc czy innej (czyt. nie opłaca im się robić tego inaczej)
<drathir> BlessJah: myslalem ze to calego bloba roma ma w urzadzeniu, albo sterach pod os-em... ale za takie akcje to juz powinni kary jakies miec...
<BlessJah> no właśnie robią to żeby nie mieć kar (bez znaczka fcc nie mogą sprzedawać)
<BlessJah> niedawne zamieszanie z blokowaniem alternatywnego oprogramowaina routerów (openwrt) też z tego powodu - oryginalne oprogramowanie miało zapewniać zgodność z jakimiś standardami czy wymaganiami, alternatywne miałoby wykorzystywać pełne możliwości sprzętowe które zależnie od kraju mogą okazać się nielegalne
<drathir> BlessJah: ale ffc nie daje certyfikatu per urzadzene w sensie vzedto na kartach wifi widzialem ten nr patentu czy jak mu tam...
<drathir> bo to i tak sensu nie ma, bo jak ktos bedzie chcia to sobie antene dowolna podlaczy...
<drathir> to juz wydziwianie moim zdaniem...
<drathir> a co do czestotliwosci i tak nie ma znaczenia jak bedzie sie innych uzywac jak i tak sieci nie znajdzie...
<drathir> wiec takie wydziwianie z blokowaniem nie ma najmniejszego sensu jak dla mnie...
<BlessJah> na 2.4GHz masz: w USA 1-11, w EU (i reszcie świata) 1-13, w japonii 1-14
<BlessJah> drathir: podobnoż to że wszystkie komputery miały podobny, beżowy kolor to wymysł rządu niemiec
<BlessJah> z badań wyszło im że taki kolor najmniej przeszkadza w środowiku biurowym, więc narzucili standard (może chodzi o przepis?), a producentom było taniej produkować wszystko jednakowe
<drathir> BlessJah: tak i to jest przez stery przewaznie regulowane jak sie reg_dom-a wybierze, zreszta dvd tez cos takiego z regonami mialo, ale nie zeby blokowac calkowicie urzadzenie to chore jakies...
<d42> BlessJah: to nie fcc
<d42> wydaje mi się, że to jest zupełnie z dupy
<d42> ewentualnie cośtam z centrino :v
<drathir> BlessJah: dziwne to to... jak i tak przewaznie ludzie sobe ozdabiaja budy/monitory, wec malo pomocne przy produkcji wygodniej im tylko, bo leca bez roznicy...
<drathir> a co do centrino to fakt tam zeby spelnialo standardy to caly hw mysi pasowac...
<drathir> w sensie z tymi platformami mobilnymi zeby wymagania danej spelnialo to caly hw musi pasowac...
<d42> ewentualnie po prostu producenci laptopów są gównem
<d42> bo są ;3
<BlessJah> drathir: ja mowie o komputerach sprzed 20-30 lat
<sylwekibm> BlessJah d42 dzieki za wyjasnienie z tym blokowaniem modulow. na moje totalnie akcja niemiecka i chamstwo niezmierne.
<d42> no i co zrobisz, nic nie zrobisz :^)
<sylwekibm> pojade im po rajtach
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-21
<malutka> o/
<lisu> bry
<gjm> Cześć.
<mrlukasz2> Yo
<Ashiren> ohayou
<nicoasPL[m]> ktoś z was bawił się w kaskadowe szyfrowanie cryptosetup ?
<Ashiren> po prostu szyfrujesz po kolei device
 * nicoasPL[m] sent a long message: nicoasPL[m]_2017-12-21_21:54:43.txt <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/fqNFouOhvgKJLbBdFdjyypVl>
<nicoasPL[m]> w logach mam ,że crypt: IV mechanism require
<Ashiren> uzyj aes-xts-plain64
<Ashiren> i tamte tez plain64
<nicoasPL[m]> Ashiren: okej, tak czytam o co chodzi z tym dopiskiem plain64 ale nie dokońca rozumiem, podpowiedz o co z nim chodzi ? co on oznacza i co daje ?
<Ashiren> szczerze sam nie do konca rozumiem, w domysle jest uzywany plain64
<Ashiren> plain64 daje zdaje sie pozycje sektora jako IV
<Ashiren> chociaz dziwne bo wydawalo mi sie ze IV potrzebny jest do cbc a nie xts
<Ashiren> https://security.stackexchange.com/a/39309
<Ashiren> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Device_encryption#Encryption_options_for_LUKS_mode
<Ashiren> w sprawach krypto to ja zdaje sie na zdanie madrych glow
<nicoasPL[m]> Ashiren: dzięki, powoli zaczynam rozumieć
<nicoasPL[m]> spróbuję jeszcze raz wszystko od nowa i zobaczę czy wyjdzie
<ckNsty> l
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-22
<malutka> o/
<gjm> malutka: Cześć.
<drathir> Ashiren: przekierowac do wki archa trzeba bylo, arch ma wzglednie bzpieczny setup guide...
<Ashiren> no i przekierowalem
<drathir> Ashiren: ale i tak odpowiedz byla...
<Ashiren> ?
<drathir> Ashiren: aes-xts-plain64 jako cipher...
<Ashiren> to zl
<Ashiren> e?
<drathir> Ashiren: nie to bez ironii bylo, ze dostala osoba odpowiedz...
<drathir> Ashiren: aka prawidlowa wartosc do uzycia...
<Ashiren> mhm
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-23
<oktawian> witam jak zmniejszyć częstotliwość klawiatury przy wyłączonych iksach ?
<oktawian> jak obniżyć częstotliwość klawiatury przy wyłączonych iksach ?
<drathir> ciekawe pytanie ^^
<Ashiren> merry Caturday
<Ashiren> https://i.imgur.com/ZigXHzX.gifv
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/E-T9VIlIREAn1_9ocx5LvMOabr2obSJ4eTsMyMu6q9s.jpg?w=576&s=bd0391cb3e271fceedf1c36b4ec739aa
<g0ne3> czesc jak zainstalowac pkgconfig?
<Ashiren> pacman -S pkgconfig
<d42> znalazł sie śmieszek
<d42> :^)
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/sR4SfkCvEUsM-SFX3UoJWnBD70nV4KfCVkdAFrMYXpc.jpg?w=875&s=31d8aa90d382a7b0ef67b66a4b4534ce
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/3xEwaCx.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a4GvK71_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> ;3 https://78.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltk242j3XE1qdth8zo1_1280.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/Ssp8znAIzB6QP4YVcKQxL4T-9MRFoOS9XY8r6udbddk.jpg?w=1024&s=47b8a4e520ec44a36207967db9e7703e
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/rmMK3p8jAculvNgouXQnubrHHaEdhwmOgjFtxi5lUXU.jpg?w=389&s=4c6a920bc96dafa850190c3fdcacff5c
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.pinimg.com/736x/af/aa/44/afaa4485ff6f0ad081b2168d698dbbc8--christmas-kitty-christmas-trees.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-24
<oktawian> ubuntu w 2018 zostanie oficjalnie zniszczone przez wyrzucenie XORGA czyli pliku natywnego dla systemu linux dotychczas od lat chyba ponad 30
<Voldenet> oh boy, tutaj też?!
<d42> dun dun DUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
<gjm> ten człowiek xD
<Voldenet> xorg najlebrzy
<Voldenet> to nie tak, że xorga wiążę ze skopanymi defaultowymi opcjami sterowników
<Voldenet> tzn. xorg.conf
<drathir> Voldenet: przeciez xorg jesli sie nie myle robi autoprobe i tak dynamicznie ladujac, choc uzwglednia tez configi...
<malutka> śliczne koteczki były przy sobocie Ashiren <3
<malutka> Wesołych Świąt! \o/
<cz2> siema co tam xD
<gjm> no elo xD
<Ashiren> https://giant.gfycat.com/ImpishSharpHoverfly.webm
<Ashiren> (nie kot)
<blab5> siemanko wesolych swiat mordeczki :)
<gjm> kek
